# Armani Discussion



## katred (May 8, 2011)

I figured I would start a thread for this, since I hadn't seen one and because I've recently become such a huge Armani fan. I'm adoring the new "Eyes to Kill" shadows with their mysterious cream/ powder texture, I've been really impressed with the Rouge d'Armani lipsticks I've tried. 

  	I'm thinking of really taking the plunge and experimenting with one of their foundations (this is a big commitment for me), although I'm not sure which one to choose. 

  	I'm also curious about this new gloss formula I saw advertised : 

  	http://www.conseillere-de-beaute.fr/culturebeaute/1285-armani-nous-presente-un-nouveau-gloss-le-laque-cinema.html

  	The claim is that the gloss gives great pigmentation, high shine and lasts up to 8 hours. Too good to be true? Well, maybe. There is technology involved, as there seems to be with many Armani products. They call it "Color-Fill", which imparts colour and shine to the lips. They also promise that the applicator will make the product effortless to apply. (Does applying lip gloss normally require a lot of effort?) It will be available in 18 shades, including a gloss version of their signature #400 Rouge d'Armani lipstick. 

  	So... What are other people's experiences with Armani? Love? Hate? Indifferent? Curious?


----------



## fleur de lis (May 9, 2011)

I'm definitely in the 'curious' camp! I've seen Temptalia's reviews of the Eyes to kill shadows and they look really good. I'm really interested to see what the texture is like. I've also heard really good things about Armani foundation, specifically the face fabric one.


----------



## Ingenue (May 9, 2011)

I have all of the Eyes To Kill shadows and I can testify that they are TOTALLY worth the hype. They really do last... and the formula stays dry (so it doesn't crease) and the colors are totally buildable.

  	The Rouge d' Armani lipsticks are the only ones I know that actually wear for 8 hours and do not come off with regular cleanser and water (I had to take mine off with makeup remover wipes).

  	My favorite Armani foundation is the Luminous Silk version. Best coverage for the money. The Designer Cream foundation is way too heavy for me.

  	Eyes to Kill mascara (the original) remains among the best on the market, with the exception of Lancome's Hypnose Drama. Those two rule the mascara world right now.

  	I haven't tried the lipglosses, but it looks like I  now have the perfect excuse to do so! Thanks for the heads up Katred!


----------



## katred (May 9, 2011)

Ingenue, I'm incredibly jealous that you have all of the ETK! I have Lust Red and Moonlight (#12- I think that's the name) and I absolutely love them. I'm planning on getting more. Thanks for the tip on foundation. I definitely don't want anything too heavy, since those tend to make me break out.


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2011)

totally agree Ingenue.. I do so love the Armani ls.. I have a few and love them all... the Italians do it so well. lol.

  	The ETK es are superb.. and anyone who wants to compare this technology to MACs should do so with one of the ETK es... no comparision.

  	I like the foundation, but feel I need a bit more coverage for my spots.. so I am always using it and not feeling it quite right on me.. but that's just me cause I am an old bag.


----------



## Ingenue (May 10, 2011)

Lol you guys, I went to the Armani counter and lost all rational thought!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seriously. I was SO BROKE ($500+) afterwards but it was totally worth it! There are two new colors (royal blue and royal purple) coming out in the fall. They were supposed to come out with this launch, but Armani wasn't sure the shadows would sell.

  	They actually trump all versions of 'creaseless' shadows... including my former favorite: Make Up For Ever. The only thing that MUFE has on Armani is the color range... it's much wider. But in terms of application (you can use a brush or your fingers... can't use a brush with MUFE), buildability, color purity and lasting power... they are unmatched.

  	Chanel will do something similar for Autumn/Winter 2011... they have a lot to live up to because Armani is KILLING the game with the shadows, the mascara, and those lipsticks. No one can touch them.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 10, 2011)

I swear by their Luminous Silk Foundation. It's pricey but it made my skin look healthier (vs covered in makeup). I have yet to try their other stuff because I'm scared of the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think I will try ETK next!


----------



## katred (May 12, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> I swear by their Luminous Silk Foundation. It's pricey but it made my skin look healthier (vs covered in makeup). I have yet to try their other stuff because I'm scared of the price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I tried out the Face Fabric at my counter, which felt very nice. The only problem was that the lightest shade- #1- was well too dark for me. I'm not sure I could even make it work during the summer, when I can look almost healthy at times...


----------



## cutemiauw (May 13, 2011)

^^ Argh, that sucks! But the color is the most important one... and I definitely do not want to change my skin color just to fit in a certain foundation range. If they don't have it, then it's their loss!


----------



## katred (May 15, 2011)

Temptalia posted the launch info on the Armani glosses in English here:

  	http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-gloss-darmani

  	I seriously think I want all of the last five in the group photo along with several others... I'm very curious that they're using the same "colour fast" ingredients that they have in their Rouge d'Armani lipsticks. Those buggers last forever. Could this really be a long-lasting gloss?


----------



## cutemiauw (May 15, 2011)

^^ Oh yes.... I was drooling over the pictures too! Their descriptions sound so great! Could it be a more sophisticated and better version of MAC's Kissable Lipcolor?


----------



## katred (May 17, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> ^^ Oh yes.... I was drooling over the pictures too! Their descriptions sound so great! Could it be a more sophisticated and better version of MAC's Kissable Lipcolor?



 	I was thinking along the same lines- somewhere between a gloss and a liquid lipstick. Some of those colours are just beautiful...


----------



## Sabrunka (May 23, 2011)

Ahh I love Armani make up so far!! I have the powder SPF foundation (sorry not sure of the exact name) and I LOVE it, covers well, isn't cakey, and I just got the Eyes to Kill Excess mascara and I love it! REALLY volumizing after two coats and really black, just amazing  I hope to try liquid foundations, eye shadows and lipsticks next!


----------



## Anneri (May 23, 2011)

I've the khaki ETK shadow and - well, we don't get along so well. I've applied it without or over a base (UDPP/Paint Pot) and I've yet to find to work. After a few hours, it starts to crease slightly, but what's worse is that it looses all of its pretty shimmer and I'm left with the base colour, which is a dark green, so I look like I've been punched in the eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not pretty! 

  	Any help? I've applied it with my fingers or with a brush, and the result is the same. Maybe I should try to use it wet?

  	Btw, over here L'Oreal has a new line of e/s out. They're called color infaillible/indefectible and they bare an uncanny resemblance to the Armani ETK, texturewise and down to the black stopper. Well, I googled and as it seems, L'Oreal owns Armani... I bought one of the L'Oreal ones as well and of course, there's a big price difference, while the shadows perform similarly.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 23, 2011)

Anneri -- Wow, really? Thanks for the info! Then I must check out the L'Oreal line. Or maybe wait until Rossmann has the 25% off then get it .

  	Hmm... I haven't tried the ETK but so far it's a mixed review I heard, some swears by it and some didn't like it at all...


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2011)

thanks for that info Anneri.. will look forward to spotting the new L'oreal stuff.


----------



## katred (May 23, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I've the khaki ETK shadow and - well, we don't get along so well. I've applied it without or over a base (UDPP/Paint Pot) and I've yet to find to work. After a few hours, it starts to crease slightly, but what's worse is that it looses all of its pretty shimmer and I'm left with the base colour, which is a dark green, so I look like I've been punched in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	If you're having issues with fallout, I would definitely try it wet. When I wear mine, I find that there's a bit of fall-out when I first apply, but then they stay put. Sorry to hear that you're not having a positive experience. I've generally been using a brush (a lip brush, weirdly enough) and building up the coverage fairly slowly and things stay put. Good luck!


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2011)

Katred, I've not so much issues with fallout but with fading. After a few hours there's nothing left of the sparkling vibrancy the e/s has in the pot or swatch. The ETK though work for you, don't they? Could you tell me how you apply them? Over a base?


----------



## Ingenue (May 24, 2011)

Wow, I've had no fallout or fading with any of my ETK's. They pack on quickly an easily, with fingers or a small shadow brush. How in the world are you guys getting fallout with a cream formula. Granted, it's a 'dry' cream... but it still behaves like one with application.

  	I don't use an eyeshadow base (don't believe in 'em) and the ETK's don't budge until I take them off. I've got very oily skin. What I love about them is that they come in contact with my oily lids and SET just like that.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 28, 2011)

I have oily skin and now I'm starting to question if I should try out one of the ETK. The new color #1 Blast of Blue looks gorgeous though.


----------



## panther27 (May 28, 2011)

I have blast of blue and it's gorgeous!There's no other color like it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 28, 2011)

I really want to try the ETK shadows... any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## katred (May 29, 2011)

I just saw Temptalia's reviews of the two newest shades... I need both...



DILLIGAF said:


> I really want to try the ETK shadows... any suggestions on where to start?



 	Well... It's all about personal preference, but I will say that I love Lust Red for a nice dark, dramatic look all on its own. Too often with dark colours, I find they just look like a sooty almost black on the eyes. This one actually retained its purple/ red shimmer long after I applied it. 

  	On the other hand, #6- Khaki Pulse- is the sort of rich, antique gold that I think suits everyone and has a lot of different uses.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2011)

Are these available at Saks or Neiman's? I just want to swatch before I buy.

  	EDIT: They are available at both. So I guess a trip to Bal Harbour Mall is in order this weekend.


----------



## amoona (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Face Fabric Foundation SPF 12? I read somewhere that it's very lightweight and great for the summer. I have my everyday foundations but I'm going to the Middle East this summer and humidity is going to make everything fall off my face haha. Any opinions?


----------



## Shypo (May 31, 2011)

I'm in the ETK fan club too!!  LOVE them!  I wish I had them all, but I have 5.  I must check out the lipsticks and the new glosses........and I'll have to try to get a sample of the FF foundation next weekend.

  	I just received the summer quad the other day - have yet to use it, but it looks like a fabulous go-to for the summer!

  	I'm also looking forward to getting the (what I call) bulls-eye palette in (I think) #12 in July when it returns.......


----------



## shan1201 (May 31, 2011)

anyone have the new summer eye quad yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## katred (May 31, 2011)

I finally saw the GA summer collection on display at my counter yesterday, although there were only parts and, to my distress... no quad. I tried the Face Fabric blush and then spent 20 minutes trying to buff it out... Warning: lovely, lovely colours and very, very pigmented. I actually think that if you were, say, being careful about what you were doing, it would be a lovely flush of colour. I didn't use a lot but it was apparently well more than was required.



Shypo said:


> I'm in the ETK fan club too!!  LOVE them! * I wish I had them all, but I have 5*.  I must check out the lipsticks and the new glosses........and I'll have to try to get a sample of the FF foundation next weekend.
> 
> I just received the summer quad the other day - have yet to use it, but it looks like a fabulous go-to for the summer!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to getting the (what I call) bulls-eye palette in (I think) #12 in July when it returns.......



 	5? I'm so jealous. I saw the two new shades- Blast of Blue and the purple-based one- on Temptalia and I need them both. I almost picked up #5 yesterday, but it reminded me a little too much of Mac's Rose Gold pigment, which I have. I seem to remember that there was a better "dirty gold" shade I wanted, but their tester was missing and they seemed to be in the middle of doing seasonal inventory... I also had to kick myself because, up until this week, they had the gorgeous orange lipstick that was part of their holiday collection still available, but they'd sold out of it that week. I'll be off in the corner kicking myself if anyone needs me.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 5, 2011)

I swatched the new glosses today - many of the colors are gorgeous!  However, I found that the majority of them (maybe all but 2 or 3) are really not that pigmented, and I found them to be very sticky to the point of needing to get them off my lips.  I was so disappointed!  But I guess it's money saved....there was a gorgeous deep purplish-pink there that reminded me of one of the MAC Dare to Wear lipglasses (in Gimme That! but darker) that had a fair amount of pigment, and there was a light taupe color that I loved, but I think these are going to be a skip for me.

  	I also swatched the new aqua blue ETKI, and it is REALLY pretty!  I don't think it was Blast of Blue (I haven't checked out T's site yet to see the 2 colors).  They did not have the 2nd one, and the counter manager wasn't familiar with it.....so I guess I'm going to have to wait on that one.


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks Shypo! I saw some swatches of the Armani glosses on Best Things in Beauty and they definitely looked a lot more sheer than I'd hoped. I'll check a couple of the darker shades, but if I can save money, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Ingenue! I do like the look of the red, so that might end up coming home with me. I'll be stalking your blog for photos of the new ETK!


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 6, 2011)

You're welcome!

  	I can't wait until they get here! It's the purple and the blue... yippee!!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Ingenue - no, my MUA put it on top of the lipcolor she put on me, so perhaps that was the wrong thing to do.....I'll give them another whirl.  I loved the taupe one, and the red is pretty too.....and there was a deep purply-pink color I really liked.  I'll hold out to see how they do on their own before I decide.

  	I'm really wanting a couple more ETKI.......like I don't have enough obsessions........


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 6, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Ingenue - no, my MUA put it on top of the lipcolor she put on me, so perhaps that was the wrong thing to do.....I'll give them another whirl.  I loved the taupe one, and the red is pretty too.....and there was a deep purply-pink color I really liked.  I'll hold out to see how they do on their own before I decide.
> 
> I'm really wanting a couple more ETKI.......like I don't have enough obsessions........


  	Woman after my own heart! All the ones you mention... I bought! I have the red and the taupe one with me... I did a 'pre sale' with the purply pink one, and a rose shimmer one.

  	I wear them alone... not over lipcolor. I can see that being a bit much. They wear very nicely on their own. If you're familiar with the Rouge 'd Armani lippies, they have the same kind of feeling. The color 'adheres' to your lips, and doesn't move.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 6, 2011)

I fully intend to own every single one of the ETK's. LOL

  	Two more to go...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't really have an interest in GA make up, but seeing Eyes to Kill in shade #1(blast of blue) on Temptalia drives me crazy. I _feel _like I need it. I love colors like that!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 7, 2011)

That's so funny!  The first one I swatched was the rose shimmer one!  Now I have to go back and try them in earnest the RIGHT way!!  And probably pick up another ETKI.  I have never tried the Rouge D'Armani lipsticks - I have the Armani Silk ones that I like a lot, but confess I don't show them a lotta love.  I'm sure I'll be getting into trouble this weekend!!


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 7, 2011)

My last two ETK shadows got here today! Whoo Hoo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pics and swatches going up on the blog tonight!


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 7, 2011)

Swatches!





  	On the left, Blast of Blue. On the right, Purpura. I LOVE THEM!


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, if the swatches on Temptalia hadn't been enough, I'm 100% sold on both those colours now. Absolutely stunning! 

  	Normally, when I've worn these shadows, I've used them as the "main event" on my eyelids. The other day, I decided to try out Lust Red the way I would use any other dark shadow and I'm happy to report that it can play nice with the other kids as well. blends in like a regular shadow, but still keeps its gorgeous lustre. It's great for me, because pretty much every cream shadow I've ever tried gives me a reaction in the corners of my eyes. These are perfect.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 8, 2011)

I am so happy with all of the ETK shadows. I blended the black into my crease today... and it behaved beautifully. I also use the black sometimes for my brows because there's no fallout and it sticks to the 'hairs' of my brows so it looks totally natural.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 9, 2011)

Ingenue, which brush do you use to blend it into the crease?  I've been experimenting with different ones, as well as my finger, but my finger is bigger than my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and not the best tool for me for these shadows....curious what you and Kate use?


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 9, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Ingenue, which brush do you use to blend it into the crease?  I've been experimenting with different ones, as well as my finger, but my finger is bigger than my eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	It honestly just depends on what I'm going for. I typically use a pencil brush to place the color and a small brush to blend it out. Sometimes I'll use a fluffy shader to bring it above the color placement and diffuse it.

	But none of that is set in stone. It just depends on what I'm going for. I never remember the names or numbers of brushes. I just go by the shape of the brush head.


----------



## User38 (Jun 9, 2011)

C!.. not Ingenue but I agree with the pencil brush .. for MAC it's a 219 but there are many other's.. LM has a nice pencil brush which is duo fibre and it's called a Crease brush, and much less expensive than other lines.

  	I find it really convenient and am buying a few more for my personal brushes.


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2011)

Honestly- and I don't recommend that anyone follow my horribly corrupt ways- I use a lip brush. It's precise and stiff, but it's wide enough to allow me to blend. I'll use a smudger around the edges, but for the most part, I stick with my lip brush...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 10, 2011)

The other day I only had a lip brush and a 217 (forgot to pack anything else - sigh) and I used the lipbrush as well. It really worked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Maybe I'll follow you in your corrupt ways, katred!


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 16, 2011)

I just ordered the other two bronzers (#1 and #5) and a loose powder. I also found out that the waterproof eyeliners (that went like crazy when they came out for Spring 2011) are going to be permanent! Whoo hoo! So is the Pink loose powder (Spring 2011).


----------



## User38 (Jun 16, 2011)

^ I have the no. 1 and about 5 of the waterproof pencils in black, and two in brown.  I am glad that they will be perm tho.

  	have to try the pink powder!


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 16, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ I have the no. 1 and about 5 of the waterproof pencils in black, and two in brown.  I am glad that they will be perm tho.
> 
> have to try the pink powder!


	Armani (in Vegas) was out of the Pink Powder... so I'm going to try the local spots. It's in stock online too. I am SO GLAD that the pencils are becoming permanent. It was UNACCEPTABLE that I missed out on getting a Black one! I have the green and the brown.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 16, 2011)

Picked up the rose (described as plum) and fuchsia lipglosses... where's Shypo? I also picked up one of the new Rouge d' Armani lippies for Summer 2011! Swatches and what not on the blog...


----------



## bis (Jun 16, 2011)

[quote name="Ingenue" url="/forum/thread/175036/armani-discussion/30#post_2130463"]	I just ordered the other two bronzers (#1 and #5) and a loose powder. I also found out that the waterproof eyeliners (that went like crazy when they came out for Spring 2011) are going to be permanent! Whoo hoo! So is the Pink loose powder (Spring 2011).



[/quote]  Thanks for letting us know, I wanted to give them a try after HG was raving about them. OT, but the black waterproof pencil from YSL looks pretty good, too. Very soft.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 17, 2011)

The only thing that bugs me about the YSL pencil is that when it comes off, it does so in 'chunks.' It doesn't smudge like a regular pencil. Once, I got a chunk stuck on my eyeball. Not good.


----------



## bis (Jun 17, 2011)

[quote name="Ingenue" url="/forum/thread/175036/armani-discussion/30#post_2130720"]	The only thing that bugs me about the YSL pencil is that when it comes off, it does so in 'chunks.' It doesn't smudge like a regular pencil. Once, I got a chunk stuck on my eyeball. Not good.
[/quote]  :shock: uhm, maybe I should reconsider.... *gulp* Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 17, 2011)

I never got to use the black Armani pencil, but I have the other two and don't have the same issue. I think the Armani pencil may be the superior formula in this case.Every time I use YSL, at least one little chunk tries to make its way to my eyeball.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 23, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I never got to use the black Armani pencil, but I have the other two and don't have the same issue. I think the Armani pencil may be the superior formula in this case.Every time I use YSL, at least one little chunk tries to make its way to my eyeball.


 
	I'm finding that the Armani and the INGLOT eyeliner pencils I have are my favorites -

  	I'm back!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Away on business and going to my son's college orientation - whew!  I have a lot of Spektra to catch up on!


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2011)

Shypo, I absolutely adore your new profile pic...


----------



## Shypo (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Aww, thank you!!  I thought she was cute.  I bought a really pretty skull pendant by Barbara Bixby over the winter - it has pink tourmalines in it and it's very ornate, but not gharish, and I LOVE it!  Since then I've had a thing for skulls, but I'm particular about them - I thought she was cute with her bow!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 4, 2011)

Somewhere along the line I missed the Rouge d'Armani 'Hot' collection of pinks/corals/reds - I was just on the Armani site looking for the ETK Palette that's supposed to be re-released this summer, and there were the new lipsticks. Yes, I am slow.  Ingenue, I saw your blog post about 520.....holy cow, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-worthy.......so the other colors didn't do it for you, eh?  It's so hard to tell from the online color 'swatch' (not a swatch, just a moronic representation of it).  I wish I could see these in-person before I order, but guess I'll have to take my chances.  I'm going to see what the Armani site shipping is like before I decide......


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 4, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Somewhere along the line I missed the Rouge d'Armani 'Hot' collection of pinks/corals/reds - I was just on the Armani site looking for the ETK Palette that's supposed to be re-released this summer, and there were the new lipsticks. Yes, I am slow.  Ingenue, I saw your blog post about 520.....holy cow, that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




	520 is FABULOUS! It's such a distinct 'power pink' without being fuchsia... LOVE IT! The other colors weren't flattering on me... and they looked like something I've seen before. 520 is really distinct, it's in a class all by itself.


----------



## User38 (Jul 4, 2011)

^ agree with Ingenue.. some of the Armani colours are spectacular... I have been wearing the 506 during a good portion of my trip.

  	if you want a great winter ls the 600 line is gorgeous too.  I should look at the 520 but but.. I have way too many ls.. I need another mouth at the back of my head.. lol.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 4, 2011)

^^LOL!!!  I am going to order 520, and look at 600......it gets good reviews also!

  	I am SO ANNOYED with the Armani site - I can't get my order processed.  I've tried with debit, tried with credit, multiple times, and every time I hit 'place order', it takes me back to my shopping bag.  And there was no one there today due to the holiday.  You know how it is when you want to order something and can't?  Grrrrr.....

  	Oh well.  I'm going to get the 'Mineral' Maestro quad, ETK in Rock Sand (09) and RdA in 520.  If I can ever get the order processed .

  	Happy 4th of July to our US girls!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2011)

Shypo said:


> ^^LOL!!!  I am going to order 520, and look at 600......it gets good reviews also!
> 
> I am SO ANNOYED with the Armani site - I can't get my order processed.  I've tried with debit, tried with credit, multiple times, and every time I hit 'place order', it takes me back to my shopping bag.  And there was no one there today due to the holiday.  You know how it is when you want to order something and can't?  Grrrrr.....
> 
> ...




	I was just going to say 'call them' but I forgot about the holiday. They are SO NICE. Seriously. I never have an issue. Also, if you're completely annoyed with the site, try calling either a counter that sells it and have them ship it to you, or call the boutique in Vegas. They have a lot of stuff that the counters don't have and they are SUPER sweet.

  	I have the quad... it's okay. Nothing to write home about. I hardly ever use it. Now, those ETK's on the other hand... I use them all the time! I love them.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ agree with Ingenue.. some of the Armani colours are spectacular... I have been wearing the 506 during a good portion of my trip.
> 
> if you want a great winter ls the 600 line is gorgeous too.  I should look at the 520 but but.. I have way too many ls.. I need another mouth at the back of my head.. lol.


	600 is the plums right? I think I have 603... the plum/fuchsia color. Their lipsticks are seriously good. They really last and the color fades evenly (so there's no ring around your mouth).


----------



## Shypo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Ingenue!  I will definitely call the boutique next time (and will visit the next time I'm in Vegas!!).  They were out of the Mineral quad, which probably explains why the site wasn't working properly.  I called them today, and yes, they were so nice!  I ended up getting the 'Floral' quad, and she said if I didn't like it I could just return it, which is good.  I also ordered a backup of 520! 

  	I'm a big ETKI fan too - love them!  I know you have all of them you lucky girl! 

  	I think my Nordies has 600, so I'll check it out next time I am there -


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 6, 2011)

Shypo I think that Armani is trying to win the award for best customer service. Seriously. They are SO patient (I'm a pretty high maintenance customer). When you call Vegas, ask for Emma. She's AWESOME. She even sends me little notes with my orders.


----------



## luv2smilexo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all! New to this board   I purchased the rouge d'armani 523 from the hot collection sight unseen!! hopefully I like it. Has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the board! I've seen them all, but I can't remember which color that is. I got 520.. which is a strong 'power pink'. The others are corally pink, light pink, and a really cool pink.

  	Hopefully you'll love it. If not... just let them know and send it back. Armani customer service is awesome.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 10, 2011)

The Armani site now has the Hot collection up and you can get free shipping with any lip purchase using GABHOT2 until 7/16


----------



## katred (Jul 12, 2011)

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneak-peek-giorgio-armani-beauty.html






  	And although that photoshop job on Megan Fox- who really doesn't require photoshopping- is pretty unnerving, I will buy anything that makes my lips that colour. ANYTHING.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 13, 2011)

^^  oooooo, purty!!!  I love her lips, and yes, it is unnerving.  Can't wait to see these in person!

  	I rec'd my Armani order, but the e/s quad was pulverized - I should be getting a replacement today.  The 520 lipcolor is hot hot hot!!  Gorgeous!  I hope I can pull it off .  I also got ETKI in Rock Sand, which is a nice neutral color.

  	I'm still awaiting the re-release of one of the ETK trios......hope it comes out soon!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got 520 yesterday -- love it! I would love to see the rest of the hot coll swatched by Karla.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 14, 2011)

^^  Me too!!  I want to get more of them, but would prefer to see them first......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 14, 2011)

Turns out 520 looks pretty bad on me in daylight. lol  This MUAer has pics of 519 and 521, two of the warmer ones:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=Koren/


----------



## Shypo (Jul 15, 2011)

^^  Oh no!!  That's too bad!  Where's Karla!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 15, 2011)

Right here!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/rouge-darmani-summer-pinks/


----------



## Shypo (Jul 15, 2011)

Aha!  Alas, it's one of the sites I cannot see when I'm behind the firewall at work.....thanks for providing this!  You know where all the good stuff is!!!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw the new pink Rouge d'Armanis at Nordies tonight - like Ingenue, the others just didn't seem unique to me.  They were really pretty, [and I may eat my words and go back for one of them (523 I think it was)] - so if you like the formula, any of them would be great.

  	Happy Saturday everyone!!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 17, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I saw the new pink Rouge d'Armanis at Nordies tonight - like Ingenue, the others just didn't seem unique to me.  They were really pretty, [and I may eat my words and go back for one of them (523 I think it was)] - so if you like the formula, any of them would be great.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!!


	Exactly Shypo... I feel like I've seen all the other colors before. 520 really stands out for me... but it's not for everyone. It's a really strong pink.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I am going to try a few of those Eyes to Kill shadows. I really want Blast of Blue, but since I can never order just one thing, I also have my eye on the black and Lust Red. Hopefully by the weekend, I can place an order. That is, if I don't go crazy elsewhere. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 19, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I think I am going to try a few of those Eyes to Kill shadows. I really want Blast of Blue, but since I can never order just one thing, I also have my eye on the black and Lust Red. Hopefully by the weekend, I can place an order. That is, if I don't go crazy elsewhere. Fingers crossed.



 	Lust Red is a MUST HAVE. Blast of Blue is not as 'blue' as I'd like it to be. Black is excellent (#13) because you can use it so many different ways. But if you must choose only one, get Lust Red. It's truly worth it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2011)

[quote name="Ingenue" url="/forum/thread/175036/armani-discussion/60#post_2144101"]



Lust Red is a MUST HAVE. Blast of Blue is not as 'blue' as I'd like it to be. Black is excellent (#13) because you can use it so many different ways. But if you must choose only one, get Lust Red. It's truly worth it.
[/quote]  Thanks for the recommendation. Like I said before, I have issues so I am definitely getting at least 2. :lol: I actually like that BoB isn't really blue. Even though it's my favorite color, I don't think blue shadow looks good on me. :dunno: Lust Red is calling me b/c it kinda reminds me of Mac's Beauty Marked, but I think you might know how that one can test your faith. Oh, can you tell me if the black one makes a good liner? Even more of a reason to buy it, if so.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 19, 2011)

I use the black one as a liner, a brow color (sometimes I like my brows black if the look calls for it), and an eyeshadow. It's totally versatile. Lust Red looks like what Beauty Marked is SUPPOSED to look like. You know how Beauty Marked goes BLACK on the skin (no damned shimmer)... well Lust Red shows up on your skin, the way it looks in the pot. You can also use it as a base to bring out Beauty Marked and Bobbi Brown's Blackberry.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2011)

[quote name="Ingenue" url="/forum/thread/175036/armani-discussion/60#post_2144126"]	I use the black one as a liner, a brow color (sometimes I like my brows black if the look calls for it), and an eyeshadow. It's totally versatile. Lust Red looks like what Beauty Marked is SUPPOSED to look like. You know how Beauty Marked goes BLACK on the skin (no damned shimmer)... well you Lust Red shows up on your skin, the way it looks in the pot. You can also use it as a base to bring out Beauty Marked and Bobbi Brown's Blackberry.
[/quote]  Thanks. Now I'm really excited to get my hands on those two.


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lust Red is my fav of all the ETK.. it is marvellously chameleonic.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 19, 2011)

It is! Depending on what you pair it with, it can go from burgundy, to berry, to purple (ish).


----------



## Shypo (Jul 19, 2011)

Le sigh......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	LOVE ETKI!


----------



## mousygiggles (Jul 19, 2011)

I really want to try the ETK shadows but there isn't a counter near me at all.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I saw the new pink Rouge d'Armanis at Nordies tonight - like Ingenue, the others just didn't seem unique to me.  They were really pretty, [and I may eat my words and go back for one of them (523 I think it was)] - so if you like the formula, any of them would be great.


 
	I third that. I do love the formula though so I ended up with 521. I also finally got around to trying their bronzer in #1 and I really love it on -- so much more than Chanel's latest or any others I've ever tried tbh. I've always read that it's really scary looking in the pan but geesh, it's even scarier than I imagined.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmmmmm......makes note to self.....check out Armani #1 bronzer......I've never looked at it.

  	I'll be hitting Nordies again this weekend I think - I'm really considering that 523.........


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2011)

The #1 bronzer is very unpigmented Cheryl..which is actually a good thing considering the color in the pan. I'd be curious to know if it would show up on you.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> The #1 bronzer is very unpigmented Cheryl..which is actually a good thing considering the color in the pan. I'd be curious to know if it would show up on you.


  	It really depends on how you put it on. You can totally pack that color. It's a chocolate/bronze/rose. All of those bronzers are sheer, but you can pack them for a solid color payout.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so used to having to apply everything with a skunk brush, and even then using a light hand, so to apply this with a dense kabuki (or even swipe it with my finger) and get so little pigment is actually refreshing to me. I'd really have to try to overdo it.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree. You do have to work to make the pigment show up. They weren't kidding when they called it a 'sheer' bronzer. I love all of them. I trade them off as blushes and highlighters, respectively.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!  THIS #1 BRONZER?!!!!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know their swatches aren't always accurate, but WOW!

  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/giorgio-armani-sheer-bronzer/3008314?origin=category&resultback=2326

  	That's just scary.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's it! You would not believe how gorgeous it is on. It gets great MUA reviews too.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

It's even darker (in the pot)  in person.. if you can believe that. But it swatches totally sheer and 'rosy.' I absolutely love it.


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

this bronzer has become my summer staple.. it is just perfect and like Winthrop said cannot be overdone (I have the #1) ... a little Chanel PE higher up on the cheeks and I get a great sunny and contoured face.  It is so easy and that says a lot.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 20, 2011)

I just ordered one to pick up at Nordies on Friday - I cannot wait to try it!!  In fact, I may have to go get it tomorrow!  Thanks for the great rec!!


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

you  will love it C!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Oh my gosh!!!  THIS #1 BRONZER?!!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OMG I didn't even see the swatches... I was looking at the pot! They did NOT swatch it BLACK... omg. Yeah, that swatch is totally off.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)

I got the bronzer, and it's all you ladies said it would be - I can't believe it!  It is gorgeous!!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I'm just now getting into this brand. After hearing all the hype about the ETKs, I decided to I had to try them! I've seen so many swatches of them, and they look beautiful! So far, I've ordered 6 of them. I also have seen pics of the new pink lipsticks that are LE. I ended up ordering all of them!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 29, 2011)

^^  Wow!!  That's a great haul!!  I love those pink lipsticks - I only have one of them though.  But the ETKI, I intend to collect more!  Bet you can't wait for THAT box!!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I ordered from NM, but some of the ETKs I ordered are backordered until August 12th!    I plan on getting Blast of Blue and Purpula from Armani's website. I'm excited to see these in action!


Shypo said:


> ^^  Wow!!  That's a great haul!!  I love those pink lipsticks - I only have one of them though.  But the ETKI, I intend to collect more!  Bet you can't wait for THAT box!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 30, 2011)

Uh, all this talk about the bronzer made me want one... I remember the MUA tried on #5 on me and it's gorgeous. However, at that time I didn't think I'd ever want a bronzer. But now. Hmm... tempting!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 1, 2011)

I was at Nordies yesterday and the #1 was almost completely down to the pan.......and the others had significant dents in them too.  The Armani bronzers are apparently pretty popular.

  	I got a sample of the purple ETKI - can't wait to use it.......


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen the new fall Rouge d'Armani 107, 108 or 525 in person yet? The "swatches" look pretty on NM online.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG!!! The Armani Hot ls 519 is absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm about NW 15-20 and it is just so pretty on. I don't own ANYTHING  like this color.  It adds a nice bit of light coral/pink to my lips. I'm ordering a backup right now! Such a pretty, everyday lipstick that would work for all seasons.


----------



## claudia33396 (Aug 18, 2011)

When are they having a 20% off sale?

	I need to stock up


----------



## claudia33396 (Aug 26, 2011)

What do you all think of the new  jacquard fall collection? I picked up #2, it creates a beautiful taupe color. I am still iffy on the face palette. Does anyone have it?


----------



## claudia33396 (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, so does anyone know where I can find old maestro eyeshadows?


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 2, 2011)

Is Armani done for already?  It was shipped out of my Saks but no one seems to know if they just stopped distributing there in my area or if they are over almost as soon as they began.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 7, 2011)

claudia33396 said:


> What do you all think of the new  jacquard fall collection? I picked up #2, it creates a beautiful taupe color. I am still iffy on the face palette. Does anyone have it?


  	I didn't like the face palette at ALL... it was shimmery and ashy on me. No good. I got the eye palette in #1 (?)... the green and purple one. I like it. I got one lippie and all the blush fabrics (those are the most impressive part of the collection, imo).


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 7, 2011)

apocalypgloss said:


> Is Armani done for already?  It was shipped out of my Saks but no one seems to know if they just stopped distributing there in my area or if they are over almost as soon as they began.



 	Armani is alive and well in California and Nevada. They're also online.


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn... I just met a few of the products from the holiday collection. The lipsticks are really gorgeous, a nice range, but I really love the plum shades, which are dark but a bit sheer, so they're not too overwhelming. The glosses are complementary and also quite lovely. I haven't even seen the ETK shadows that are coming out, but I need to start mugging people to get some extra cash.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL @ mugging people!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Armani called me yesterday... I'm actually headed over to see the rep tonight to see what the pre-holiday collection is all about. I heard the lipsticks were amazing. I'm sure a few will come home with me. The jury is still out on the eyeshadows though.


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> LOL @ mugging people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Looking forward to hearing your thoughts, so I know how much I'll have to mug...


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 28, 2011)

The lipsticks are good, but I didn't get a single one. None of the colors were that awesome. They're all very muted and Autumn-like. The glosses are WONDERFUL. There are three... all very Autumn like in a brown/red, a brown/orange, and a brown/rose.

  	I went home with the rose.

  	The mascara... OMG. To.die.for!!! The blue color is rubbish... it actually looks grey. Gross. But the black is stunning and the formula is AMAZING. Very clean, and very lengthening. I ended up with the mascara and the lip gloss.


----------



## katred (Oct 28, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> The lipsticks are good, but I didn't get a single one. None of the colors were that awesome. They're all very muted and Autumn-like. The glosses are WONDERFUL. There are three... all very Autumn like in a brown/red, a brown/orange, and a brown/rose.
> 
> I went home with the rose.
> 
> The mascara... OMG. To.die.for!!! The blue color is rubbish... it actually looks grey. Gross. But the black is stunning and the formula is AMAZING. Very clean, and very lengthening. I ended up with the mascara and the lip gloss.



 	I just started a new mascara, so I don't really need another (I try to keep to one at a time, so that I don't end up having them dry out on me), but the girl at my Armani counter basically pre-sold me on this. Now reading your review, I know I need to try it.

  	I realised after I posted that the lipsticks I fell for yesterday at Armani are not part of the holiday collection- they seem to come between Fall and holiday (Falliday?). There were a couple of semi-opaque darker ones that I loved, but now I can't remember the numbers. DAMMIT ARMANI, START USING NAMES!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, Armani and names... ugh. They haven't figured that out yet.

  	I LOVE the mascara. I'm putting up a full review on the blog tonight.

  	I'm waiting on Holiday to really spend $$, because I want those ETK's. I think I may get the other two glosses before then though, and maybe that dark rose colored lipstick.


----------



## User38 (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't wait to hear your report Ingenue!

  	are you guys ref to the ETK mascara?  Isn't it fantastic?


----------



## User38 (Oct 28, 2011)

oy I shouldn't drink and post


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh goodness. I just bought YSL's shocking mascara. Please don't make me try this one, too!


----------



## katred (Oct 29, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Can't wait to hear your report Ingenue!
> 
> are you guys ref to the ETK mascara?  Isn't it fantastic?



 	EEEEK! The more I read these reviews, the more I want to rush out and get this NOW. I will say that it looked amazing on the MUA at the counter. Rich, think, long lashes- and she said it didn't require very much to get the full effect.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 29, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Can't wait to hear your report Ingenue!
> 
> are you guys ref to the ETK mascara?  Isn't it fantastic?


	My report is now up on the blog. I may like the Stretch version even better than the original. This mascara is DIVINE, omg. I love it! The formula is very clean, and it lengthens the HECK out of your lashes.

  	This and the original are my favorite mascaras... hands down... no question.


----------



## User38 (Oct 29, 2011)

wowsa.. so good to hear !!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone found swatches of the Downtown collection lipsticks anywhere? I've only found one review of #205 and none on the others.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 30, 2011)

Are those the 'pre holiday' ones? They're at my local Bloomies... if there are no swatches up before I head back there on Friday, I'll take some pictures for ya.


----------



## katred (Oct 31, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Are those the 'pre holiday' ones? They're at my local Bloomies... if there are no swatches up before I head back there on Friday, I'll take some pictures for ya.


	If you could, that would be great. I'm sort of confused with what's in which collections, since my Armani counter tends to have a few collections at once. I think we just got Fall, Downtown and Holiday this week.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh that would be really great Ingenue. Thanks so much!  Even if I did just blow the wad on the Velvets...lol.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't WAIT to see the velvets! I'll definitely swatch them on Friday then... I'm going to get my makeup done by one of the heads of the Armani makeup team (not Tim Quinn... the other one... the lady), so I'll take pictures then.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh wow, how nice! Have a great time!


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!

  	And they called to tell me that the Holiday 2011 Collection is in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Without thinking, I want all of the ETK Shadows, one palette, and the purple lip gloss!


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And they called to tell me that the Holiday 2011 Collection is in!
> 
> ...


	Saw the ETK pictures on your blog. I absolutely need the gold/ silver one. I want them all, but that one I _NEED._


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 4, 2011)

Katred, that gold/silver one is DIVINE. I don't know HOW Armani managed to find the perfect blend of the two metals... but it came out PERFECT.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 9, 2011)

Katred, I meant to tell you... the 'downtown collection' is online, but I don't think it's in my local stores... at least not by that name. I asked about it, and no one seemed to know what I was talking about.

  	There are three glosses and six lipsticks... just like there are online, but it's called something else. I don't really know what to make of that.

  	If you like, I can still take pictures of the lipsticks and glosses, but I can't guarantee that it's the collection you're looking for.


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Ingenue, I checked it out on line and then when back to my Armani counter. What they have that made me squee _is_ the Downtown collection (particularly Rouge d'Armani 608 and 609 and the dark gloss), but they don't call it that either. I ended up picking up #608 and I'll try to post swatches here. It is a really gorgeous, semi-opaque red plum. I've actually been looking for this exact shade forever, because everything I've found has either been super-opaque or too sheer. 609 is a dramatic purplish brown-plum and I suspect I'm going back for it. The gloss is similar to #609, but more purple, less brown. And it's sheer, of course. I was sad to hear that these are limited, because I think there's plenty of room to accommodate them in the regular line-up.

  	They haven't received the holiday collection yet, although they have some of the testers. My associate showed me the silver ETK and it is amazing. I already have one of the silvery shades from the regular collection, but I was super impressed with how this one sheered out. It could actually function pretty well as a highlighter under the brow bone to compliment a look, as well as on the lids. The only thing that scared me was that she said they're getting *two* ETK shadows- a silver and a gold. So the mixed one (I call it platinum) may not show up here. I'll have to order it from Nordies or NM.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the raves on the mascara!  Can't wait to try it, and I'm dying to see the new ETK and the palettes!


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

katred.. I have most of the 600 line ls.. I need this one too!.. love those shades!

  	yumm platinum .. now that's a shade I only have about 5 of
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	C!  the mascara is excellent.. .. I am also loving the YSL Shocking.. it looks like falsies on me.


----------



## katred (Nov 16, 2011)

608 is wonderful. I wanted to ask it where it's been all my life, but I can't figure out how it would answer me, since it doesn't have a mouth or vocal cords. I seriously have been searching forever for this exact shade. And I'm glad Armani did it, because their Rouge d'Armani formula is just so perfect. I really do need to try the gloss at some point. I was sort of disappointed that they were so sheer, but I still feel like I have to give it a shot.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 17, 2011)

^^LOL!!  Too funny.  I have to check that one out in person.

  	I just ordered the 'cooler' of the 2 Madreperla palettes (Harmony #2), and the Silver (17), Silver/Gold (19) and White/Black Grey (16) ETKI.  I love the sort of teal color that the B/WG has - looking forward to getting these!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2011)

katred said:


> Thanks Ingenue, I checked it out on line and then when back to my Armani counter. What they have that made me squee _is_ the Downtown collection (particularly Rouge d'Armani 608 and 609 and the dark gloss), but they don't call it that either. I ended up picking up #608 and I'll try to post swatches here. It is a really gorgeous, semi-opaque red plum. I've actually been looking for this exact shade forever, because everything I've found has either been super-opaque or too sheer. 609 is a dramatic purplish brown-plum and I suspect I'm going back for it. The gloss is similar to #609, but more purple, less brown. And it's sheer, of course. I was sad to hear that these are limited, because I think there's plenty of room to accommodate them in the regular line-up.
> 
> They haven't received the holiday collection yet, although they have some of the testers. My associate showed me the silver ETK and it is amazing. I already have one of the silvery shades from the regular collection, but I was super impressed with how this one sheered out. It could actually function pretty well as a highlighter under the brow bone to compliment a look, as well as on the lids. *The only thing that scared me was that she said they're getting two ETK shadows- a silver and a gold. So the mixed one (I call it platinum) may not show up here. I'll have to order it from Nordies or NM.*


  	oh booooo...I was really looking forward to the gold and silver one


----------



## katred (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm hoping she was wrong, in that they don't seem to always keep the associates at the Holt's counter apprised of exactly what's going on, but she seemed pretty sure it was only two. Have my fingers crossed because I really want that third one and I really don't want to have to pay postage to get it from Nordstrom's or NM.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 17, 2011)

Did anyone else have problems on here this afternoon? I couldn't get anything to post earlier. Anyway....does anyone know if there are good swatches of all the 600 series Rouge d'Armanis anywhere online?


----------



## Shypo (Nov 17, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing - dying to see them!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 19, 2011)

I found these:

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2010/09/giorgio-armani-fall-2010-lipsticks.html

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2010/10/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-lipstick.html

http://karlasugar.net/2009/10/rouge-darmani-lipstick/

http://karlasugar.net/2010/11/armani-uptown-mauves/armani-uptown-mauves/

http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/rouge...ani-summer-fall-2010-rouge-d-armani-lipstick/

http://www.thenonblonde.com/2010/02/rouge-darmani-lipstick-rouge-403-plum.html

http://www.thenonblonde.com/2010/09/giorgio-armani-uptown-mauve-rouge.html

http://www.thenonblonde.com/2010/08/giorgio-armani-fall-2010-rouge-darmani.html

  	Kate, is 608 a dark shade? I am kind of assuming it is if you like it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it looks so light in the little swatches on Nordstrom, etc.

  	GA site has 20% off and free 2nd day shipping thru 11/24 with code GAHOLIDAY1


----------



## katred (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Winthrop- 608 is a medium dark shade. The image on the Armani site (and every retailer site, apparently) is way wrong. I just did a blog post gushing over this one. I want to marry this lipstick, it's so beautiful...

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/11/making-faces-little-red-book-part-6.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much. It looks fabulous on you....but then again it seems every red does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And your cat is adorable in those pics!


----------



## katred (Nov 22, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks so much. It looks fabulous on you....but then again it seems every red does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Heehee. I was just taking some blog photos of the look and he wanted to come up on my lap. I couldn't resist including him, because he's such a doll and looking having him in the photos is way better than having just me. I'm having to restrain myself from going back and grabbing RdA 609, which is also in the "plum" category but more brown/ purple and darker. It's also not quite opaque, so it isn't as overwhelmingly vampy as similar shades. Not that I mind vampy, but it's nice to have a more restrained option. Workplace vamp. And there's a dark gloss, which is yummy and definitely day-friendly...


----------



## Shypo (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for those links, Winthrop, and the description, Kate!  I'm going to have to visit the GA site with that discount - I'm sure there's something I could talk myself into!


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's some info on Armani's Spring collection. That blush is giving me palpitations...

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/11/coming-attration-giorgio-armani-beauty.html


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, that blush is gorgeous! I wonder if it'll ash out on my warm skin tone though. I'll have to try it in person...


----------



## Shypo (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy cow! I hope I can get that blush!  I always seem to miss out so I have to figure out how to ensure I'll get it.  It is seriously gorgeous.  Palpitations, yes.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I need to call Armani right now and put in my 'hold' request...


----------



## Shypo (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to hope the counter manager at my Nordies can remember to contact me when it comes in.  I also wish there was a way to 'advance order' stuff - kinda like pre-sales but something we could do online.........trouble is there's no specific launch date - 'sometime in February' leaves a lot of room for error -


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2011)

I sort of consider myself lucky that the only Armani counter here is kind of hidden away (although it's at the front of the store, it's in a weird little corner that's easy to miss), so a lot of people seem to neglect it. Stuff has a tendency to stick around for a while. Since they know me, I'm hopeful that I'll be able to get one of the blushes stashed away when the collection arrives.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I would say you are lucky in that regard!!  I just called my Armani counter and asked the guy there (who knows me) to put aside a few of the Pink Tourmaline blushes for me - I must have a backup of that beauty - I'm also picking up one for a friend .


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally picked up the platinum ETK today (we did get all three shades). Total love. It's a real party shade because it's so sparkly, but the formula is so ridiculously smooth that it doesn't have the unevenness and fallout of a lot of sparkly products. I have no idea what else I'll wear, but I definitely want to rock this for NYE! (Is it ridiculous that I'm thinking of NYE makeup when I don't even know what I'm doing yet? OK, I probably don't want that question answered...)


----------



## katred (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got my first Gloss d'Armani (603)... I am shocked at how much I like the formula. Since I'm not totally fond of a sheer look, I picked a darker colour, but I just love the way it looks, the way it lasts and how it feels. Since my lips have been feeling chapped the last few days, it's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 31, 2011)

katred said:


> Finally picked up the platinum ETK today (we did get all three shades). Total love. It's a real party shade because it's so sparkly, but the formula is so ridiculously smooth that it doesn't have the unevenness and fallout of a lot of sparkly products. I have no idea what else I'll wear, but I definitely want to rock this for NYE! (Is it ridiculous that I'm thinking of NYE makeup when I don't even know what I'm doing yet? OK, I probably don't want that question answered...)



 	Awesome! I hope my Holts has these too...I need to check that out soon


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Awesome! I hope my Holts has these too...I need to check that out soon



 	I'm sure they would. At first mine thought they were only getting the gold and silver, but then ended up getting all three. BTW, did your counter get the "Scarlatto" shade of the Rouge d'Armani (#406)? Mine doesn't seem to have received any...


----------



## Shypo (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been thinking about trying the glosses again.  When I swatched them when they first came out, I was taken aback and disappointed by how sheer they are, but I might go in for one for spring......

  	Any sightings of the Pink Tourmaline blush yet?  That's my crave!!


----------



## katred (Jan 3, 2012)

Shypo said:


> *I have been thinking about trying the glosses again.  When I swatched them when they first came out, I was taken aback and disappointed by how sheer they are, but I might go in for one for spring......*
> 
> Any sightings of the Pink Tourmaline blush yet?  That's my crave!!



 	This was exactly why I passed on them too, but there are some colours with more impact. I also felt that the formula was too slippery to last, but it's quite remarkable. It feels really liquid-y when it goes on, but then sort of "gels" without becoming sticky. The more I try Armani products, the more it seems like they're made with magic. I can't figure out how they work, but they do.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ Good to know!  I'll check these out on my next venture to Nordies!  I have to say that the ETK palette #6 is one of my all-time favorite palettes - it is amazing and so versatile.  Love the texture and color payoff.


----------



## Ikram (Jan 9, 2012)

Anybody has any idea when the spring will be out?


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2012)

Ikram said:


> Anybody has any idea when the spring will be out?



 	Nothing so far, but I'm assuming it could be any time now. They're already behind a lot of their competitors in the US. I could personally use the break because I'm still trying to get my hands on the shades from the Downtown lipstick collection. I still have had no luck in finding reviews or swatches of any of those colours, other than the one shade on Best things in Beauty (#205). My counter got rid of all their, which is puzzling, because they had plenty of them in stock when I got #608. I've ordered #609 from Nordstrom and am thinking of getting a couple of the others from NM. Wish they hadn't made them LE...


----------



## Ikram (Jan 12, 2012)

Gosh, I am no impatient.

  	I wish at least some reviews or swatches would finally surface.


----------



## peanut (Jan 15, 2012)

I ended up ordering only two items from the spring collection: the Pink Tourmaline blush and the Antique eyeliner. I really wanted the Copper eyeliner but it's not in stock (odd). This blog post has some great swatches and helped me figure out what to get:

  	http://italianbeautyblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/armani-luce-eye-palette-2-for-spring.html

  	While I like the #2 palette, I've bought so many bronze GA palettes in the past. If the finish is really different I might consider it. I thought about getting the Pink or Rouge Gloss d'Armani, but neither of them look like the color Megan Fox is wearing in the promo. Does anyone know what colors she's wearing?

  	Anyway, I'm very excited to get that blush!!!


----------



## Haven (Jan 16, 2012)

I caved and ordered the blush, the pink gloss, and the eye shadow palette with the gold & bronze.  I think that it was eyeshadow palette 2.  I was tempted by the other products, but I have been spending too much $$ on makeup lately.  Have to show some restraint.

  	All of the products are up on the Armani site.


----------



## NikNak (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey ladies!  I have been lurking for over a year!  I usually post on another board.  Anyway, I got the pink tourmaline blush!  I am MAC NC 15.  The blush is light cool pink,  has an iridescence to it, but it shines goldish in certain lights.  It works on my warm skin.  I will try to post pics soon.  It is hard to describe. I am not loving it though!  I even might send it back.  It is very very light and if you are darker than me, it wont show up. It also has a good amount of shimmer to it almost looking a little sparkley. Am I allowed to link to my blog?  It wont let me make a signature yet and I have my blush pics there.  It would be a lot easier.


----------



## drchick890 (Jan 22, 2012)

Any updates on the Armani spring collection? I would love to see swatches.. Totally weird that there aren't any yet.. And downtown lipstick collection swatches either (


----------



## Ikram (Jan 23, 2012)

the copper pencil seems to be the biggest hit.

  	Othervise I did not see any raves.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 23, 2012)

Same here. Reviews of the blush have mostly talked about chalkiness and not showing up.


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2012)

NikNak said:


> Hey ladies!  I have been lurking for over a year!  I usually post on another board.  Anyway, I got the pink tourmaline blush!  I am MAC NC 15.  The blush is light cool pink,  has an iridescence to it, but it shines goldish in certain lights.  It works on my warm skin.  I will try to post pics soon.  It is hard to describe. I am not loving it though!  I even might send it back.  It is very very light and if you are darker than me, it wont show up. It also has a good amount of shimmer to it almost looking a little sparkley. Am I allowed to link to my blog?  It wont let me make a signature yet and I have my blush pics there.  It would be a lot easier.



 	I would go ahead and post a link. I think what's generally frowned on is people who link to their blogs but don't really contribute anything else to discussions here. If you want to add photos to the product swatch thread, that would also be much appreciated.

  	I'm sorry to hear you don't care for the blush. I'm about the same colour as you, so I'll have to check whether or not it works on me.

  	Oh and


----------



## Haven (Jan 23, 2012)

I received my three products earlier this week.  After an initial trial run, I am somewhat underwhelmed by all of them. 

  	The blush is extremely light.  I had to layer it heavily over a darker contour shade to get it to show up.  For reference, I am between NW 15 and NW 20 right now.  It reminds me a lot of Pink Cloud by Chanel.  Actually when I first opened it I thought that it was pretty much the same as pink cloud, but there are some differences.  I can use this shade as blush provided that I pair it with the contour shade.   There are also noticable sparkles in this product. I would suggest that anyone over NW 15/20 be sure to swatch this product (if possible) before buying. 

  	The gloss is also very light in color.  I like the texture, but it is so similar to every other light pink gloss that I have.  I really don't see much difference between the look of this gloss on as compared to my many light pink MAC and Chanel glosses. 

  	The eyeshadow quad is also somewhat dissapointing.  I have seen gorgeous swatches of it online, but it really did not look that pigmented when I applied it.  I probably can get a decent payoff from it, but I need to play with it a bit more.  I will reserve final judgement on this product until I use it more.

  	I suggest that everyone swatch these products before buying if possible.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys for the blush reviews. It looks so pretty and I'm very pale but I don't want any sparkles at my age. I'll pass since it's not all that unique.

  	Kate--You have talked about ETK shadows so much I had to check them out and all I can say is OMG!!  They are gorgeous but most of all they apply and blend so well and stay put without fading and so freakin soft. I bought the khaki one to try first and it is so pretty and looks great with so many other colors. I would love to see one with lots more green or perhaps I missed it if they do have a green.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear how underwhelming this collection is... especially the blush. Light and sparkly = tragic and ashy on  my warm skin tone.

  	Looks like this will be a pass for me.


----------



## katred (Jan 25, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Thanks guys for the blush reviews. It looks so pretty and I'm very pale but I don't want any sparkles at my age. I'll pass since it's not all that unique.
> 
> Kate--You have talked about ETK shadows so much I had to check them out and all I can say is OMG!!  They are gorgeous but most of all they apply and blend so well and stay put without fading and so freakin soft. I bought the khaki one to try first and it is so pretty and looks great with so many other colors. I would love to see one with lots more green or perhaps I missed it if they do have a green.



 	I still have to get the khaki shade- it's next on my list. I went out last night and wore #19 (the gold + silver colour from the holiday collection). Even though it's more sparkly than the others, it stayed put like a trooper and didn't fade at all. I am 100% sold on these and hope they'll continue to add to the permanent collection this year. There was a rumour going around that there was going to be a green colour with the Spring collection, but apparently not. Hopefully a little later in the year.

  	I still want to love the blush, but I don't think it's going to warrant the price point. Armani are one of the worst companies for gouging Canadian consumers, raising prices way above what they charge in the US, which means that the blush is probably going to be around $70CAD. Too much for something I can easily dupe.


----------



## UrbanEast (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the copper pencil, though I wish it were a tad lighter so it would look more natural on the tearduct. Because it's really creamy, it gets all over my lashes when I put it on my lower lashline. The color is nice though.


----------



## Ikram (Jan 26, 2012)

katred said:


> I still have to get the khaki shade- it's next on my list. I went out last night and wore #19 (the gold + silver colour from the holiday collection). Even though it's more sparkly than the others, it stayed put like a trooper and didn't fade at all. I am 100% sold on these and hope they'll continue to add to the permanent collection this year. There was a rumour going around that there was going to be a green colour with the Spring collection, but apparently not. Hopefully a little later in the year.
> 
> I still want to love the blush, but I don't think it's going to warrant the price point. Armani are one of the worst companies for gouging Canadian consumers, raising prices way above what they charge in the US, which means that the blush is probably going to be *around $70CAD. Too much for something I can easily dupe.*


 
	thats ridiculous price. I have seen only oone good review on Best things in beauty but she usually makes eveything look like must-have.


----------



## katred (Jan 30, 2012)

Went to my Armani counter yesterday. They were the only ones who didn't have their Spring collection out. Sigh.

  	FYI, apparently they are going to be reformulating their sheer formula lipsticks this year, basically revamping them as they did the opaque ones when they released the Rouge d'Armanis in 2010. I can't wait, since RdA is quite possibly my favourite lipstick formula.


----------



## Shypo (Feb 3, 2012)

The blush was a bust for me.  Couldn't see it, and while it was pretty in the pan the price point was way out of whack.  I returned the 2 I bought for myself and 2 for a friend.  Shame.  I had such high hopes for it.

  	The eye palettes and lipgloss just didn't do it for me either, so Armani got none of my $ this time 'round.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Today I received the Copper eyeliner pencil (which is more like a metallic peach) and I have to say I really love it! It's quite unique and as Best Things in Beauty mentioned is very brightening in the inner corner.


----------



## katred (Feb 6, 2012)

More info on Armani sheers: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/01/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers.html


----------



## meleftie (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone read anywhere if they're doing any more Eyes to Kill for spring?   I bought the 3 over the holidays I think bring my ETK collection count to 14.  Beyond addicted!!


----------



## katred (Feb 15, 2012)

meleftie said:


> Has anyone read anywhere if they're doing any more Eyes to Kill for spring?   I bought the 3 over the holidays I think bring my ETK collection count to 14.  Beyond addicted!!



 	I haven't heard about any new ones, actually. I know that they were launched on their own (i.e., not as part of a seasonal collection) so I wouldn't be surprised if Armani did something new to mark the anniversary of their official introduction, but that's just a guess. 

  	They finally got the Spring collection in at my Armani counter and, although I love the people who work there, I've decided that whoever stocks the counter is on crack. All the time. 

  	- No blush. No sign of any blush coming. 

  	- Four glosses, but I'm pretty sure that one of them isn't what it's supposed to be. I kind of like the Greige and Caffeine shades. The one that's supposed to be "Wild Rose" is orange. 

  	- Four lipsticks, which aren't mentioned anywhere, but which include at least a couple of shades that were launched as part of the "Uptown Mauves" collection, which I don't think my counter ever got. And one of the summer pinks from last year. 

  	I'm so confused...


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 16, 2012)

have u guys tried the ATK 14 
  	its a euro exclusive omg
  	its the best one out of th range imo !!!

  	im a big fan of their lipsticks 603 and 100 are my current faves
  	i havent tried their eyeshadow singles though
  	i use their bronzer in 01 to contour all the time


----------



## Nik88 (Feb 18, 2012)

I finally cracked on monday and bought one of their eyes to kill eyeshadows. I swatched so many and they were amazing. Finally I decided on 4 as it seemed very useable being a pewtery silver. And for that price I want to use it alot.  Last night I ordered another two, 19 from the holiday 2011 collection and then number 2 the gorgeous blackened red, not so practical but totally gorgeous. I had to buy them seeing as selfridges delivery is so expensive so whilst I was ordering two of the shop mac lipsticks it made sense to spread the postage a little more!


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2012)

Nik88 said:


> I had to buy them seeing as selfridges delivery is so expensive so whilst I was ordering two of the shop mac lipsticks it made sense to spread the postage a little more!


	Heehee!!! We must have the same taste. I have those three plus #3- the purple and gold one. They're all beautiful and, although they're pricey, you really don't need to use too much to get a nice pop of colour. I sort of liken them to pigments, in that it seems like once you have them, they can be with you a long time.


----------



## Nik88 (Feb 22, 2012)

katred said:


> Heehee!!! We must have the same taste. I have those three plus #3- the purple and gold one. They're all beautiful and, although they're pricey, you really don't need to use too much to get a nice pop of colour. I sort of liken them to pigments, in that it seems like once you have them, they can be with you a long time.


  Ha, number 3 was the next on my list   Yeah they are pricey, but they will definately last a long long time


----------



## meleftie (Feb 23, 2012)

Nik88 said:


> I had to buy them seeing as selfridges delivery is so expensive so whilst I was ordering two of the shop mac lipsticks it made sense to spread the postage a little more!



 	#4 is a very versatile choice.   I also love #6 as an easy go to.  I find #9 to have the most fall out/glitter effect so use it the least. 
  	I have 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,15,17,18,19.  I use 4,5,6, 7, & 13 the most.


----------



## Shypo (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any good recs for the Maestro singles?  Apparently the 'old' #11 is no longer a taupe color but a purple-ish color......I haven't been able to get to a counter to check any of them out.  Just wanted to see if anyone uses them, likes them and if there are any 'must-have' shades?

  	Thanks!!


----------



## katred (Mar 8, 2012)

Look what's coming for summer...

  	http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-ecailles-collection-summer-2012-photos-information/

  	I think that the palette is well out of my comfort range, but those EtK shadows... OMG... Obsidian Black (I believe they're listed in the order that the photos appear, based on the description) makes me weak in the knees. The face/ cheek duo looks interesting too, although the "seashell pink" side looks darker than I would have thought from that description.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2012)

wow thanks for the link Kate. I still have a tone of the existing ETK e/s from the perm line to buy and they have to go add all these new ones that I also want, lol! Madre Perla sounds especially amazing!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 10, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katred* 

Look what's coming for summer... 		 			 
 		 			http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-ecailles-collection-summer-2012-photos-information/

 		 			I think that the palette is well out of my comfort range, but those *EtK shadows*... OMG... Obsidian Black (I believe they're listed in the order that the photos appear, based on the description) makes me weak in the knees. The face/ cheek duo looks interesting too, although the "seashell pink" side looks darker than I would have thought from that description. 




	Oh my goodness. These are awesome. I can't wait for swatches. I love the #24 Madre Perla.  But seriously all of them are so pretty. The formula fpr these e/s are so soft and blendable.

  	I bought the khaki one and it is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so glad to see more colors coming out.


----------



## Nik88 (Mar 13, 2012)

katred said:


> Look what's coming for summer...
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-ecailles-collection-summer-2012-photos-information/
> 
> I think that the palette is well out of my comfort range, but those EtK shadows... OMG... Obsidian Black (I believe they're listed in the order that the photos appear, based on the description) makes me weak in the knees. The face/ cheek duo looks interesting too, although the "seashell pink" side looks darker than I would have thought from that description.


  Oooooo thanks for that! New eyes to kill eyeshadows? Yes please, they look amazing


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks so much for the link. I want Madre Perla too!


----------



## katred (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are a couple of links with swatches for the Armani sheers collection. I was at my counter yesterday and got a couple of things (including the Greige gloss I'd been eyeing for a month!) and they had them there... all wrapped up in their boxes and packaging... They hadn't received testers yet... I'm dying to see what they look like in person. 

Giorgio Armani Beauty Rouge d'Armani Sheer Lipsticks - Part 2
Preview: Giorgio Armani Beauty Rouge d'Armani Sheers - Swatched

  	I swear, I think I want every colour. At least, I want all the plums. But everything looks so appealing...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 20, 2012)

ooo...liking the etk.....!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 21, 2012)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of links with swatches for the Armani sheers collection. I was at my counter yesterday and got a couple of things (including the Greige gloss I'd been eyeing for a month!) and they had them there... all wrapped up in their boxes and packaging... They hadn't received testers yet... I'm dying to see what they look like in person.
> 
> Giorgio Armani Beauty Rouge d'Armani Sheer Lipsticks - Part 2
> Preview: Giorgio Armani Beauty Rouge d'Armani Sheers - Swatched
> ...


  	Oh, I'm loving the orange one!

  	Btw, I'm late to this discussion but I finally have my hands on the eye pencil #5 from the Spring collection. It's currently the perfect undereye brightener for me! (As I always seem to need that from working in front of the computer the whole day )


----------



## katred (Mar 24, 2012)

FYI, got to swatch these yesterday. They are VERY sheer, but the SA at my counter says that they last really well. It didn't seem like they would, but I thought that about the Armani glosses and those hang on forever. All three plum shades are to die for (although the differences between 600 and 601 seem fairly minor). The brightest pink shade is actually the most pigmented of any of the colours, while the reds (which I normally expect to be bold) are the sheerest. They are more like a nicely tinted balm than a lipstick, but I'm still eager to try them out.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 27, 2012)

katred said:


> FYI, got to swatch these yesterday. They are VERY sheer, but the SA at my counter says that they last really well. It didn't seem like they would, but I thought that about the Armani glosses and those hang on forever. All three plum shades are to die for (although the differences between 600 and 601 seem fairly minor). The brightest pink shade is actually the most pigmented of any of the colours, while the reds (which I normally expect to be bold) are the sheerest. They are more like a nicely tinted balm than a lipstick, but I'm still eager to try them out.


  	Katred, they swatch a LOT better on the lips, and the pigment gets deeper with wear. They are nearly invisible on the hand or arm. I have no idea why that is. I ended up with Coral 300, and Pink 500. Both are VERY pigmented on the lips. But I hardly saw any color when I swatched them on my arm in the store.

  	What caused me to buy them is that when I wiped the lipstick off with a tissue, the color was VERY vivid. Made me think it would transfer differently on the lips, and it did.




  	Coral 300




  	Pink 500


  	The Coral 300 goes even deeper. That's a very light swatch. When I started wearing it regularly, I went heavier... and the color deepened to a lovely bright orange.

  	I love them.


----------



## katred (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Ingenue! That's good to know. Certainly, those look much deeper than the impression I had. Now I'm even more eager to get them.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 28, 2012)

You're welcome. I would have never given them a chance based on my arm swatches. They basically looked like vaseline on my arm.


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 29, 2012)

The coral looks so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'd love to try it out and (most likely) get it! Thanks for the lip swatch, Ingenue


----------



## katred (Apr 7, 2012)

I picked up my first Sheer the other day. I went for Black Laquer, which is a perfect Spring purple. It definitely adds colour and looks beautifully slick when applied. Then it sets to a stain that looks like you've been drinking grape juice... but prettier. Definitely won't be my last. I want virtually every colour, I swear. One thing I noticed, as the colour set- if I was thirsty/ dehydrated, it started to feel tight on my lips, but once I had a glass of water I was find again. It's like my lips shrunk underneath the plump film of the lipstick. I find when it sets, it's just the faintest bit tacky, but feels really nice. It also reapplies easily and evenly, so you don't have to wipe everything off and start from scratch. 

  	My SA also gave me a bunch of samples to try of skin care and of their primer and Luminous Silk foundation. OMG. I'm trying the primer and foundation today and I am FLOORED. I practically fainted when I saw my skin with just the primer on, because it looked like I was _already_ wearing foundation. It completely smoothed out my pores and made my skin look even-toned and silky all over. Then I applied  the foundation and I'm in love. Seriously, I'd always worried this formula would be too shiny on me, but it really does look like silk. The colour isn't a perfect match- she only had 3.75, which is a bit too dark- but it's close enough that I can get a good impression of how it would look. I think I'm going to have to go back and get this one in the perfect shade, because this could be my HG foundation.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought a lip sheer today. I got #300, Coral. Love it. It's a buildable, silky color. So pretty and perfect for Summer. I was looking at it in store fearful it wouldn't show on my pigmented lips, but that's not a problem. I need to check out the other shades and see if something catches my eye. I was on a mission to check out a coral b/c that's always what I go to first.


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2012)

Swatches and review of the out of my price range eye shadow palette for Summer: 

  	http://www.fruitylashes.com/giorgio-armani-beauty-summer-2012-ecailles-eye-palette-luxury-edition-swatch-and-review-11079/


----------



## Nik88 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing katred, looks so pretty but nothing special enough inside to make it a need in my life


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 10, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I bought a lip sheer today. I got #300, Coral. Love it. It's a buildable, silky color. So pretty and perfect for Summer. I was looking at it in store fearful it wouldn't show on my pigmented lips, but that's not a problem. I need to check out the other shades and see if something catches my eye. I was on a mission to check out a coral b/c that's always what I go to first.


  	It's AWESOME right? I love Coral 300 (which is not really coral at all to me. It's more of a sheer vivid orange).


----------



## katred (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a photo of me wearing Black Lacquer: 





  	I'm in purple heaven. Unlike 600 & 601, which are definitely more plum (more red-toned- and still gorgeous), this one is *purple*. Absolute love.


----------



## katred (Apr 10, 2012)

Also found this... She says that there are *NINE* new EtK shadows coming. We know four of them through the summer collection, but now there are going to be five more??? Somebody hide my wallet...


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 13, 2012)

katred - BL looks so pretty on you! After reading what you said about the primer and foundation, I want to try them so badly. I also like the new lipsticks and the ETK. Too bad there is no Armani here and I am unclear where else in Asia I can find it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 14, 2012)

Kate you look fab as always. Can't wait to hear about the new ETK colors.


----------



## katred (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks very much ladies! I'm forcing myself to wait before I go back and get more. If cash weren't an issue, I swear I'd buy all of them... 

  	I just realised I forgot to post the link to the blog that said there were 9 new EtK shadows. Now, of course, I can't find it again. However, I also can't find anyone else saying there are 9, so it looks to be just the 4 we already know about (2 of which will be permanent). 

  	I CAN'T WAIT FOR SWATCHES!!!!! Armani's collections always seem to come later than everyone else's...

  	FYI, I did a smoky-eyed look with the Greige d'Armani lip gloss earlier this week and I really love how it looks on. You can see it here:

making faces :: smoky-eyed saturday

  	As strange as it looks in the tube, I find it works very well on the lips.


----------



## katred (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this, since it's been up for weeks. Swatches of the regular palette, two of the EtK shadows (drool) and one of the glosses: 

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/03/armani-summer-2012-ecailles-swatches.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 15, 2012)

katred - Gorgeous look! Those colours suit you very well. The lipglosss looks strange in the tube but so pretty on you.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with Miss QQ! And thanks for all the great info and links katred. I was just thinking about the new sheers last night and wondered if you had looked into them and you didn't disappoint! lol I will have to try a couple now.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 15, 2012)

Kate the lippie looks great on you and I love the smokey eye.

  	I should not have looked at that link. Those ETK e/s look awesome.


  	I also should not have clicked on the Paul & Joe Summer collection and OMG so gorgeous. I wonder how the products will perform, but oh so pretty to look at.

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/04/paul-joe-summer-2012.html


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2012)

I bought my first Eyes to Kill shadow today. I spotted the new shades at Neiman Marcus. I got Obsidian Black #20. It's gorgeous. It reminds me of Mac's Deep Blue Green pigment (my favorite). It's so pigmented and buttery smooth. I might go back for the silver shade (and maybe even more).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2012)

katred said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing Black Lacquer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You look amazing wearing this Kate. You may have just sold me on it. You and I have similar lipstick tastes


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 21, 2012)

I have one of the ETK in Lust Red and want to pick up 3 of the 4 new ones. What is the best way to apply these?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2012)

I played around with application techniques and I like using a brush. I used a Mac 217 in the crease with it and it worked great (with a primer).


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 21, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I played around with application techniques and I like using a brush. I used a Mac 217 in the crease with it and it worked great (with a primer).


  	Good to know. 

  	I haven't seen the new ETK yet but have added Obsidian Black Seaweed based on your recommendation.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

Neiman's must be getting the summer cllx before everyone else because I spotted it there here in So. CAL and a friend back east saw it at Neiman's as well (NJ)

  	I bought Obsidian Black..will post a swatch in swatch thread

  	Madre Perla was the other one that caught my eye - gorgeous pearl with light teal and pink shimmers/reflects. But I passed on it, since I rarely used other pearly e/s I had in the past


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 23, 2012)

katred said:


> Also found this... She says that there are *NINE* new EtK shadows coming. We know four of them through the summer collection, but now there are going to be five more??? Somebody hide my wallet...


  	They need to bring back #14 and make it perm. It is my love


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 24, 2012)

I got much better swatches this morning so I had to share them here too  

  	look how gorgeous!


  	Summer 2012- Obsidian Black *(click to see each image in full size)*

  	No Flash/Daylight *by window*


----------



## katred (Apr 24, 2012)

LeeleeBell said:


> I got much better swatches this morning so I had to share them here too
> 
> look how gorgeous!
> 
> ...


  	WOW. This looks EXACTLY like I wanted it to. I'm smitten.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Besides the new ETK shadows, I am lemming the face palette from Bronze 2012 collection, but on the Armani site it says that it is no longer available?
  	Does anyone know if it is really out of stock or if that is code for "Coming Soon."
  	Has anyone seen the face palette in person to know whether it is even worth the lemming?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 24, 2012)

Quote: 	 		
		 			WOW. This looks EXACTLY like I wanted it to. I'm smitten.



  	It's gorgeous and looks so much more...black in store or indoor yellow lighting. In daylight, its true color comes out -- that deep ocean blue. Breathtaking


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 27, 2012)

Still waiting for ETK Madre Pearl in the mail (UPS should deliver next week) but I got to see the collection in person yesterday. I thought I would get Ecailles but ended up with Obisidian Black Seaweed instead (#20). It is so gorgeous.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 28, 2012)

Ladies, I'm so excited to share this with you. My duty free store in town has an Armani counter! I visited the counter today, but I'm not very familiar with their products. We don't have the seasonal collection - no spring or summer collection in sight, just the perm line. I tried the silk foundation and the primer. I also swatched a few of the EtK, glosses and lipsticks. The new lipsticks are not there too. What are the top products from this brand? And what is the luminous silk foundation shade for NC20-25 yellow tone?


----------



## Nik88 (Apr 28, 2012)

I got obsidian black and unexpectedly madre perla today  theyre both so pretty i cannot wait to play around with them Eyes to kill eyeshadows are just amazing


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2012)

ARGH! This collection still isn't at my Armani counter. The longer I have to wait, the more I worry that I'm going to run in there and go bananas with my credit card...

  	Miss QQ- Glad to know you got a counter! I'm a huge Armani fan, so I want to say that you could buy anything, but here are a few of my favourites:

  	- Their foundation primer is to die for. Seriously, the first time I put it on, I almost fainted, because it looked like I was already wearing foundation. It smoothed what needed to be smoothed, filled in what needed to be filled and evened what needed to be evened. I'd be comfortable wearing it on its own for a natural look.

  	- The Eyes to Kill shadows are pretty special. They're sparkling and they last about a week without smudging. (OK, not really, or at least I haven't tested them that long, but they're pretty amazingly resilient.) #4 (Pulp Fiction) is a gorgeous shade with some pink in it and a dirty grey base. It seems to pull more gunmetal grey on me, but on warmer complexions, it looks more taupe.

  	- Rouge d'Armani lipstick is one of my two favourite lipstick formulas. They have lots of pigment and last for hours without feathering or bleeding. Their huge selection of pinks is great and they have some lovely plum shades- from very dark to very soft. 

  	- The glosses are also pretty neat. They're quite sheer, but they do add some colour. (Obviously, the darker the shade, the more it adds.) They set and hold better than any gloss I've tried and although they always have a bit of tackiness, they aren't sticky. I love the fact that once they set, they stay super-even.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 29, 2012)

katred said:


> *ARGH! This collection still isn't at my Armani counter. The longer I have to wait, the more I worry that I'm going to run in there and go bananas with my credit card...*
> 
> Miss QQ- Glad to know you got a counter! I'm a huge Armani fan, so I want to say that you could buy anything, but here are a few of my favourites:
> 
> ...


  	i was kind of wondering about the new collection...they had phoned me last week about a special event at HR this weekend, and i had assumed that would be for the new collection. but i'm very low on funds at the moment so i had kept my distance...LOL...


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i was kind of wondering about the new collection...they had phoned me last week about a special event at HR this weekend, and i had assumed that would be for the new collection. but i'm very low on funds at the moment so i had kept my distance...LOL...


  	LOL... I had assumed the same thing and avoided the place for the same reason, but I decided to at least take a peek today. The little booth was PACKED, but when I wiggled my way in, the only new thing was that they'd made a permanent display for the Rouge d'Armani Sheers.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 29, 2012)

katred said:


> LOL... I had assumed the same thing and avoided the place for the same reason, but I decided to at least take a peek today. The little booth was PACKED, but when I wiggled my way in, the only new thing was that they'd made a permanent display for the Rouge d'Armani Sheers.


  	actually i'm kind of interested in checking out black lacquer from the sheers after seeing your blog post, but i think i might stay away a little while longer...


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2012)

katred - Thanks very much! I think I will start off by getting a RdA lipstick, a gloss and an EtK intense. I like the glosses when I swatched them on my hand. I'm not a big fan of the packaging at first look, all being round or oval shaped, and I'm a more square packaging person, eg chanel and burberry. But I'm sure that is not a big issue that will turn me off the actual products.

  	As for the primer and foundation, I'll try them out first. I wonder if 4 or 4.75 might be good matches for me. Which primer was the one you tried? There are 3 primers at my counter - light master primer, fluid master primer and another one in the fluid master primer packaging but white, not black packaging, and with a pink tint.

  	The swatches on the official armani beauty website aren't very helpful lol.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 2, 2012)

I went back to the counter and bought the RdA lipstick in pink 506 and EtK Intense #1 Blast of Blue. The lipstick was the last piece and when the SA showed me the product, there was a weird patch at the tip of the bullet with small bubbles. So we looked at another brand new lipstick and there was the same patch, only smaller. It was manufactured this way so I bought 506. Do you ladies have the patch on your new lipstick too?

  	Anyway, I wore it today and I'm very impressed! Love the colour and texture! It feels creamy on my lips but nothing too heavy or slippery. I was going to buy EtK #4 Pulp Fiction when the SA swatched Blast of Blue to show me and I had to get it. I'm having a blue and gold eyeshadow kick, and these two colours go well together. The gold shows up only as shimmer but very pretty overall. I may pick up Pulp Fiction and more lipsticks. I didn't buy the glosses yet, maybe I'll wait for a colour that I don't have already. I tried the luminous silk foundation #3 and it is too peachy. #4.75 was sold out, so I think I'll wait for a whiile before picking up any foundation from Armani.

  	katred - The RdA lipsticks are great! I'm in love, thanks for the recommendation. What is your other favourite lipstick formula?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 3, 2012)

Mac_aiken - Red Lust is the one I have too and use it quite a lot. Burgundy shades are gorgeous on hazel eyes! I need a few more for sure though, I know I'll be getting Madre Pearl at the very least.

  	Katred - thanks! I'm following u now. Your blog is gonna make me spend a lot of money and I always like the lipsticks u pick


----------



## meleftie (May 7, 2012)

I just received the 4 newest Eyes to Kill intense eyeshadows today (20 21 22 23).   Was nervous after Temptalia's review and I do agree the black isn't wow me amazing but still very nice.   These are so expensive but worth it IMO.    Now if I could only track down the last few I'm missing!


----------



## Nik88 (May 10, 2012)

I picked up a couple of the news ones as soon as they were released and i love them I got 20 obsidian black, the gorgeous blackened teal, and 23 madre perla, wasnt planning on that one but it look so pretty i couldnt leave it!  I have a few swatches and a look i did using them posted on my blog, unfortunately the pics just dont do them justice.  I love eyes to kill eyeshadows, one day i plan to have them all   [=http://niksmakeupmusings.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/new-armani-eyes-to-kill-eyeshadows.html][/]


----------



## Miss QQ (May 10, 2012)

How do you ladies apply the EtK shadows? And wet or dry?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 10, 2012)

I've only been using it dry so far. Haven't felt the need to use it wet. I've used Obsidian Black (the only one I own, so far) on the lid and in the crease. I prefer a heavy color like that on my lid and a color like Mac's Aquadisiac in the crease.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 11, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I went back to the counter and bought the RdA lipstick in pink 506 and EtK Intense #1 Blast of Blue. The lipstick was the last piece and when the SA showed me the product, there was a weird patch at the tip of the bullet with small bubbles. So we looked at another brand new lipstick and there was the same patch, only smaller. It was manufactured this way so I bought 506. Do you ladies have the patch on your new lipstick too?
> 
> Anyway, I wore it today and I'm very impressed! Love the colour and texture! It feels creamy on my lips but nothing too heavy or slippery. I was going to buy EtK #4 Pulp Fiction when the SA swatched Blast of Blue to show me and I had to get it. I'm having a blue and gold eyeshadow kick, and these two colours go well together. The gold shows up only as shimmer but very pretty overall. I may pick up Pulp Fiction and more lipsticks. I didn't buy the glosses yet, maybe I'll wait for a colour that I don't have already. I tried the luminous silk foundation #3 and it is too peachy. #4.75 was sold out, so I think I'll wait for a whiile before picking up any foundation from Armani.
> 
> katred - The RdA lipsticks are great! I'm in love, thanks for the recommendation. What is your other favourite lipstick formula?


  	I have and love Pink 506 too Miss QQ!  I don't see the patch you're talking about but I bought mine quite awhile ago.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 11, 2012)

^^ could be the batch of lipsticks only, then. Love 506, it's like how I want La Distingee to be and not drying.


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

I haven't felt the need to apply wet either, the payoffs are pretty intense dry. When I'm in a hurry, I usually grab #6 or #15 and use a MAC 217 brush to do a wash of color and to blend out of harsh edges. The SA at Nordstrom also told me that using your finger to apply and blend creates a really nice effect as well.


----------



## katred (May 13, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I went back to the counter and bought the RdA lipstick in pink 506 and EtK Intense #1 Blast of Blue. The lipstick was the last piece and when the SA showed me the product, there was a weird patch at the tip of the bullet with small bubbles. So we looked at another brand new lipstick and there was the same patch, only smaller. It was manufactured this way so I bought 506. Do you ladies have the patch on your new lipstick too?
> 
> Anyway, I wore it today and I'm very impressed! Love the colour and texture! It feels creamy on my lips but nothing too heavy or slippery. I was going to buy EtK #4 Pulp Fiction when the SA swatched Blast of Blue to show me and I had to get it. I'm having a blue and gold eyeshadow kick, and these two colours go well together. The gold shows up only as shimmer but very pretty overall. I may pick up Pulp Fiction and more lipsticks. I didn't buy the glosses yet, maybe I'll wait for a colour that I don't have already. I tried the luminous silk foundation #3 and it is too peachy. #4.75 was sold out, so I think I'll wait for a whiile before picking up any foundation from Armani.
> 
> katred - The RdA lipsticks are great! I'm in love, thanks for the recommendation. What is your other favourite lipstick formula?


  	I've had my eye on Blast of Blue for a while but my counter seems to have trouble keeping it in stock! I love Purpura, which is similar but gold and purple. 

  	Sorry to hear about your "bubbly" RdA. I've never seen that on any of mine. I suspect it might be related to improper conditions while shipping- likely they were allowed to get too hot. It's just a guess, but it would explain why there was more than one at the same counter. 

  	RdA is my favourite lipstick formula, alongside Guerlain's Rouge G. I find that in both cases, they take fairly regular, traditional colours and give them something special. My current favourite is Armani's 605, which is a pinky-plum but at the same time just surpasses everything I have in my stash along the same lines. (And I have a lot of those types of colours.) They really seem to have hit gold.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 13, 2012)

katred - I think it's possible that the temperature got too high while shipping. Eeks, I hope the lip glosses aren't affected and start to smell. I got a NARS lipgloss that stinks and believe high temperature was the cause. I'll check out 605 when I'm at the counter the next time. I love Blast of Blue and have been wearing it a lot. I swatched Purpura, yes it's close but purple.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 21, 2012)

Any word on when the new ETK shadows will be out? I am dying to get #27 (blue violet).


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried any more of the new Rouge d'Armani Sheers yet? Karla swatched all of them:

http://karlasugar.net/2012/05/armani-rouge-darmani-sheer/

  	Does anyone know how these compare to the Burberry Lip Mists?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 25, 2012)

The swatches are very pretty. My counter doesn't have these yet. From what karla describes, they sound like the RCS, lasting for 1-2 hrs and then leaving a stain. I'm not a fan of how quickly the RCS dries up on me although it leaves a stain. Some of the ladies here like the RdA Sheers so I hope my counter gets them and I can try them myself.


----------



## katred (May 27, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> The swatches are very pretty. My counter doesn't have these yet. From what karla describes, they sound like the RCS, lasting for 1-2 hrs and then leaving a stain. I'm not a fan of how quickly the RCS dries up on me although it leaves a stain. Some of the ladies here like the RdA Sheers so I hope my counter gets them and I can try them myself.


  	I personally prefer the RdA sheers to the RCS, as I find that the stain they leave is more pronounced. (I don't get too much of a stain from RCS, unless I apply the colour fairly frequently throughout the day). I find the Armani ones more moisturising than Chanel. Texture-wise, Armani sheers are feel more like a balm, whereas I'd liken Chanel to a  stick gloss format, if that makes sense.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Kate, that's a big help. They all look so beautiful that I'm having a really hard time choosing one to try!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought #504. It's a very subtle darkened pink. Very natural on me, but perhaps it would show a tiny bit more on those with lighter pigmented lips. It's very nice, but what takes it to the next level is an armani gloss I picked up on a whim. It's #515. It's so beautiful. It, too is pink, but it has a multi colored shimmer to it. Little reflections of teal that reminds me of my beloved Mac lipglass Flurry of Fun (always wanted a backup of that). Just a gorgeous duo.   So now I have 2 armani sheer lipsticks and my very first gloss. I think I will go back for more.


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG....I have to check this one out!!!

	I loooooove Flurry of Fun and even though I still have BUs it is nice to know that there is something similar.
  	Especially because I love Armani Glosses.

  	Thank you Shontay!!!


shontay07108 said:


> So now I have 2 armani sheer lipsticks and my very first gloss. I think I will go back for me.


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> So now I have 2 armani sheer lipsticks and my very first gloss. I think I will go back for me.


  	I just saw this new collection today and I have to second the love for #515. Even my gentleman, who really doesn't like sheer shades as a rule, was really stunned by this shade. I agree that it has the same effect as FoF, because the multi-coloured shimmer actually shows, rather than just looking cool in the tube!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't wait to see the new collection and check out #515. The summer collection came to my counter but not the testers, so it wasn't displayed. But the helpful SA let me look at the new pieces and I came back with gloss #510 rose crocoite and ETK #23 madre perle. I will be using them soon! I will go to the counter again to swatch when the testers arrive. I also got a sample of designer lift foundation in #4, hopefully it is a good match.


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2012)

Hope you enjoyed your purchases Miss QQ! I was finally able to pick up some items from this collection. I grabbed Madre Perla and gloss #511- Raspberry Zincite. I wore both today and I really love the way they look. Madre Perla is amazing. I think I was expecting it to look more sparkly- like the shades from the holiday collection- but it's very smooth. I also love that it layers really well and blends nicely. Here's what both look like on me. 

  	I combined Madre Perla with Mac's "Moonlight Night" pigment, but I think I'm going to have to order "Obsidian Black Seaweed" from the US. Compared with the EtK shadows, even pigments applied moist can't hold up.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 17, 2012)

katred - Very beautiful! Your hair is lovely too! I was choosing between glosses #510 and #511. The 4 glosses feel very fall to me, like the Cult of Cherry lipglasses. I am wearing #510 today and it is pigmented without being chalky and opaque. It feels quite sticky too but what bothers me is the fruity scent. It smells like subtle MUFE glosses (the glass tube ones), and generally I'm not a fan of fruity scent lip products - I like floral scent. I'll have to see if the scent grows on me before I buy more glosses. I am wearing Madre Perle too, with Gris Exquise, the grey chanel e/s single. I agree, MP is less shimmery on the lids and very smooth.

  	ETA: The gloss feels comfortable on my dry lips. I wear it by itself for a few hours and my lips don't hurt and the colour is buildable so overall I'm impressed.However, I keep getting the gloss on my teeth.. hmm..


----------



## Shypo (Jun 19, 2012)

Kate - beautiful!!!  I love the gloss on you - I was tempted to get it, but I agree with Miss QQ - it seems a very fall-like color to me, but it looks stunning and very 'current' on you!

  	Madra Perla is one of my favorite ETKI - so beautiful.  And I also got the Obsidian Black Seaweed and I have to say I have nothing remotely like it.  Wow.


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I posted a more detailed review and swatches here:

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.ca/2012/06/making-faces-armanis-summer-sirens.html

  	I'm definitely going to have to get my hands on Obsidian Black Seaweed. Nordstrom still has it, along with a bunch of other Armani products I want, so I guess I'll be doing an order from them. It's a bit irksome, because I had an issue with my credit card getting compromised a while back and I _still_ have trouble sometimes with international ordering. Wish they took PayPal. Then again, I wish everyone took PayPal...

  	And Miss QQ- I did find that the Armani glosses also had great wear time _on my teeth_. Crazy, but it actually did cling more than a regular gloss.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ LOL I agree, I had to wipe really hard to get the gloss off my teeth. The look you did is beautiful! I love how raspberry zincite looks on you. Do you have pigmented lips? Mine are and I don't know if the colour will look darker on me.

  	I am interested in Obsidian Black Seaweed too and will get it if it looks like Chanel Black Pearl. If the testers are in I'll give everything a swatch this weekend. No sign of the Rouge d'Armani Sheer yet, very disappointing.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 21, 2012)

katred said:


> Hope you enjoyed your purchases Miss QQ! I was finally able to pick up some items from this collection. I grabbed Madre Perla and gloss #511- Raspberry Zincite. I wore both today and I really love the way they look. Madre Perla is amazing. I think I was expecting it to look more sparkly- like the shades from the holiday collection- but it's very smooth. I also love that it layers really well and blends nicely. Here's what both look like on me.
> 
> I combined Madre Perla with Mac's "Moonlight Night" pigment, but I think I'm going to have to order "Obsidian Black Seaweed" from the US. Compared with the EtK shadows, even pigments applied moist can't hold up.


  	Whoa..when did you go blonde? See, this is proof that I don't post here enough. I love it! Love the makeup look too!

  	My Armani rep called me to inform me that she has the new ETK's in. I'm going to look at them tomorrow. And then I have IMATS on Saturday...

  	Say a little prayer for my wallet.


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Whoa..when did you go blonde? See, this is proof that I don't post here enough. I love it! Love the makeup look too!
> 
> My Armani rep called me to inform me that she has the new ETK's in. I'm going to look at them tomorrow. And then I have IMATS on Saturday...
> 
> Say a little prayer for my wallet.


  	Thanks! The hair has been a sort of ongoing process. It went from black to dark red to coppery blonde to medium blonde... I have no idea when it'll stop (hopefully before I damage by hair so badly it falls out).

  	I'm dying to see what the new ETK look like. Can't wait to hear your thoughts!

  	Miss QQ- That's shocking that the sheers haven't arrived yet. with the "Skin Lacquers" collection, they're already into the second round here.

  	I'm still finding myself strangely drawn to some of the "Skin Lacquers" shades, although I'm not sure why (possibly because I'm a fool for Armani in general). Trying to remind myself that a lot of the Fall collections look incredible, so I need to be saving my pennies for those.

  	Not sure if we'd seen this yet:
  	http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.ca/2012/05/armani-summer-2012-with-six-new-eyes-to.html


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 22, 2012)

To be clear, are you guys talking about the ETK like Obsidian Grey, Black and all that or is there a new group? I have Obsidian black which is the only one that really stood out to me, but if there's more, I'm dying to see them.   I went back to the Armani counter the other day to see the lacquers again. I walked away with nothing. Maybe because while the MUA there was nice, she was watching me like a hawk. I just went to Le Metier de Beaute instead.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ There will be 6 new ETK according to the link that katred put up. My counter just got the proper summer collection, with Madre Perle and Obsidian Black etc.   I didn't go to the counter today, so I still haven't seen how Obisian Black looks like when swatched. Maybe next week then. I'm looking forward to the oriental summer collection.


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge, the six shades being added this summer are going to be permanent as well (along with two of the four from the summer collection). 

  	Shontay- sorry to hear of the unpleasant Armani counter experience. I can't stand shopping in places where I feel I'm being watched too closely or treated with any kind of suspicion.


----------



## Ikram (Jun 23, 2012)

Are there any new about fall collection yet?


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2012)

Ikram said:


> Are there any new about fall collection yet?


  	Everything I've found has just been related to the Skin Lacquers collection and the six new Eyes to Kill shadows.


----------



## Ikram (Jun 24, 2012)

katred said:


> Everything I've found has just been related to the Skin Lacquers collection and the six new Eyes to Kill shadows.


  	I really hope they will bring something.

  	I liked a lot one of the last years fall jacquad eyeshadow palettes, but I gave it away to someone who will have more use of it. I was hoping they will bring something equally good this fall.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I went back to the Armani counter the other day to see the lacquers again. I walked away with nothing. Maybe because while the MUA there was nice, she was watching me like a hawk. I just went to Le Metier de Beaute instead.


	No ma'am... this is six MORE! I put 'em up on the blog. I am LOVING them. I slapped two together for an FOTD for IMATS...and I'm wearing one today.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope my Nordstroms has these when I go up there tomorrow. I'll have to see them in person to know whether or not I need one. I still need to buy Lust Red!


----------



## Ikram (Jun 26, 2012)

Armani has 20% off in their web site


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 27, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> No ma'am... this is six MORE! I put 'em up on the blog. I am LOVING them. I slapped two together for an FOTD for IMATS...and I'm wearing one today.


 
	I just saw your swatches. They are beautiful on you! I need to see them on my skin tone because although I love the pinks and roses, they are hard for me to pull off.


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I hope my Nordstroms has these when I go up there tomorrow. I'll have to see them in person to know whether or not I need one. *I still need to buy Lust Red!*


  	Yes. You absolutely do.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 27, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I just saw your swatches. They are beautiful on you! I need to see them on my skin tone because although I love the pinks and roses, they are hard for me to pull off.


	Thanks!  I think the best pink is #27 because it's cooled down with a shot of grey. #28 is more of a rose gold and better suited to warmer skin tones. I thought it looked a bit too yellow on pale skin.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, no one had the new ETK shades at my local mall. I did end up getting Lust Red, though. It's so lovely.


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> No ma'am... this is six MORE! I put 'em up on the blog. I am LOVING them. I slapped two together for an FOTD for IMATS...and I'm wearing one today.


  	Thanks so much for the swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm definitely going to have to pick up some of these! Question: Are #24 and #25 different enough to justify owning both? They sort of look like variations on a theme. It's a theme I like, but at $42CAD a pop, I have to be a little picky. 

  	Shontay- Glad you got LR! It's the only shade I can think of in the "blackened red/ purple" family that doesn't just look black after a couple of hours wear.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 27, 2012)

Ingenue - Thanks! I hope these hit my counters soon. I look forward to the lipglosses and the sheer lipsticks too.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jun 28, 2012)

Ingenue - thanks for the swatches! I'm loving #28 too... rose gold is possibly my achilles heel for eyeshadow colors.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys are so welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Katred, #24 is very dark. It's more of a brown based shimmer. #25 is more of a khaki green and the finish is a lot more smooth. I think that #24 looks better alone, and #25 looks better blended with something else. Just my opinion. I'd base the choice on what kind of color you want. If you're partial to stronger brown shimmers, get #24. If you want more a khaki green finish, get #25.

  	You know I'm a sucker for these shadows, so I got them all.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my!  New ones!  I love 27, 28, and 29!  And maybe 26......  And of course, they're not up on the Armani site while there's 20% off........


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 28, 2012)

karlasugar has swatches of the 6 rouge d'armani sheers and 6 glosses. No swatches of the etk though.

  	http://karlasugar.net/2012/06/armani-skin-lacquers/


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> karlasugar has swatches of the 6 rouge d'armani sheers and 6 glosses. No swatches of the etk though.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2012/06/armani-skin-lacquers/


  	I'm amazed at how opaque she got those swatches! They really looked much more sheer to me, but it's nice to know the colour can be built up. I really like 505 and 515 as a pairing for my colour. Not that I need more, but you know... addiction...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 29, 2012)

Is 505 quite cool and pale? It's pretty but it may be too pale for me. I like how 515 looks in the swatch!


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> Is 505 quite cool and pale? It's pretty but it may be too pale for me. I like how 515 looks in the swatch!


  	It leans a bit cool, but it's sheer enough that I think it would adapt to any lip colour. 503 is cooler and 504 is quite a bit warmer- I didn't find it worked terribly well on me. 515 is just gorgeous. Very wearable, but the blue sparkle gives it a little something extra- like you have tiny drops of water sparkling on your lips.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 29, 2012)

I just ordered 505, 201 and 3 more glosses from Armani.com with the F&F discount and my eBates.  515 is indeed the bomb - I might even get a backup.  I ordered 513, 514 and 517.  I wish they'd put the new ETKI up, but I went ahead and ordered them from Nordstorm this morning.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving 27, 28 and 29


----------



## katred (Jul 7, 2012)

More swatches, courtesy of the Beauty Look Book:

  	http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2012/07/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-intense.html

  	None of these swatches are making it any easier for me to choose. Every time I see photos, I want more of them. Even that last one, which looks like some of the existing shades, reminds me that I never picked up any of the light shades, other than the silver/ gold mix from the holiday collection.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2012)

I played with the new ETK shadows the other day. I walked away with nothing. I was into shades 25 & 27, but I didn't flip out enough to merit the purchase. Bummer.


----------



## Almus (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh noes! 25 and 28 look wonderful. I hate these moments when I realize there is no Armani counter around or online store where I can get them


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2012)

I got to meet them yesterday!! I almost wish I hadn't, because I have difficulty figuring out which ones, if any, I don't want. (And wouldn't you know it, my counter restocked Obsidian Black Seaweed, which I know I need.) I grabbed a quick picture with my phone, which in no way does these justice.





  	Left (top to bottom):
  	#27 Oxidised Silver (this was such a pretty purple on me!)
  	#26 Carat Gold (this one did look a lot like Khaki Pulse, #6 to me, but I didn't think to swatch them side-by-side)
  	#29 Rose Titanium (I agree that this is probably the most dupe-able shade. It reminds me quite a bit of Mac's Pink Freeze shadow.)

  	Right (top to bottom)
  	#25 Rusted Gold (I think this one was my favourite. Incredible.)
  	#24 Smoky Copper (On me, #24 and #25 were quite distinct from one another. This one was a lot darker. Both are beautiful.)
  	#28 Red Platine (OK, maybe this one was my favourite.)

  	I thought that these were going to be permanent, but my associate says they're all limited. If they sell well, they might be added to the permanent assortment later on. I have my fingers crossed, because while I'm 100% sure I want at least #25 and #28, I'd like to be able to get more of them.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 9, 2012)

Great Swatches!

  	I love how they look so different on everyone! I think that #27 and #28 are my favorites.


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Thanks! I find that, while the ETK shades are fairly opaque (unless you sheer them out on purpose), they do have a tendency to draw colours from the wearer's individual complexion. I find this means that almost all the colours are adaptable to any face... So it's easier for us to buy lots.

  	My associate couldn't give me any details, but she also said that they were getting their Fall collection "in a few weeks". I guess it'll be a surprise...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for the swatches and description, katred! These ETKs look so pretty, and they look different on different skin, so I can't wait to swatch them myself. Right now I want 28. There is only one counter in my country and they are out of stocks for many items. I really hope they stock them up and also on the new items too, like the new ETKs and glosses, and even the sheer lipsticks.


----------



## Almus (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you katred. According to the swatches I've seen so far, _Red Platine_ does not look too "red" at all, but a warm rosy-brown instead. Red-ish eyeshadows tend to make my eyes look sick and congested, that's why I avoid them.


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2012)

Almus said:


> Thank you katred. According to the swatches I've seen so far, _Red Platine_ does not look too "red" at all, but a warm rosy-brown instead. Red-ish eyeshadows tend to make my eyes look sick and congested, that's why I avoid them.


  	I would describe Red Platine as a plum shade, sort of in the same vein as Mac's Star Violet (which is pinker) or Sable (which is browner).


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2012)

I picked up Rouge Platine today and Obsidian Black Seaweed, which they miraculously restocked. Definitely going back for more... AND...

  	I persuaded my associate to let me look at her folder for Fall. Here's what I remember (I had to take all this in quickly):

  	- There is a new foundation coming
  	- The highlight of the collection will be two (possibly three) palettes with three powder shadows and a blush/ highlighter included. 
  	     - One of the palettes features more neutral shades- looked like a gold/ silver/ black combo and a highlight powder in beige
  	     - Second palette had slightly deeper, warmer, plummy shades and a highlighter/ blush called Rose
  	     - There may have been a third palette in special packaging, but the way it was laid out in the folder wasn't clear- my associate couldn't tell either. 
  	- There are three new Rouge d'Armani shades: 
  	     - A deep, slightly rosy beige
  	     - A warm, deep burgundy-red
  	     - A dark purpled berry
  	- There are two long-lasting eye liners in black and plum

  	Everything is limited edition. 

  	That's all I remember- there may have been more, but the collection seemed very "concise"- smaller but very classy looking. I'm all over the lipsticks. Both palettes looked nice, although I'm guessing they'll be pricey. 

  	The collection will be in stores in August, but she wasn't sure when.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the Fall updates! I am curious to see the palettes, maybe the warm, plummy one will be mine, or the one in the special packaging depending on the colours. There is another ETK called Rouge Platine? I want Red Platine if it is plum and not red on me. I have Chanel Ebloui illusion d'ombre, brown red, and it is sufficient for me. I don't like that Armani doesn't print the names on the product as well as the packaging, yet they name the colours which just adds to my confusion. I'm no good with numbers.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry guys if this has been answered already, I didn't read the whole thread. But the ETK eyeshadows that were released in the summer, were they LE? I wanna get #27 and #28


----------



## katred (Jul 11, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Sorry guys if this has been answered already, I didn't read the whole thread. But the ETK eyeshadows that were released in the summer, were they LE? I wanna get #27 and #28


  	The documents they sent to stores lists them as LE, at least in Canada. My associate said there was a good chance that the most popular colours might be made permanent, but nothing is certain yet.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 11, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Thanks for the Fall updates! I am curious to see the palettes, maybe the warm, plummy one will be mine, or the one in the special packaging depending on the colours. There is another ETK called Rouge Platine? I want Red Platine if it is plum and not red on me. I have Chanel Ebloui illusion d'ombre, brown red, and it is sufficient for me. I don't like that Armani doesn't print the names on the product as well as the packaging, yet they name the colours which just adds to my confusion. I'm no good with numbers.


  	I got my #28 Red Platine today and I think Sabrina's jar pic is very accurate (at least on my monitor). Like katred said the "burgundy" bits are more plum rather than red, in fact in natural light they look almost rosy pink in my jar.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 13, 2012)

This is so confusing to me. I didn't know whether we had them and it's sold out already or we hadn't had them yet. I checked a couple of weeks ago at the counter and there weren't any. But I checked on the online store, and there's only #29. Not sure it meant everything had sold out already, or it's not there yet.


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2012)

Douglas had  # 25,27,28 and 29 available online.At the moment only # 29 is left.....I am not sure if they will restock.


cutemiauw said:


> This is so confusing to me. I didn't know whether we had them and it's sold out already or we hadn't had them yet. I checked a couple of weeks ago at the counter and there weren't any. But I checked on the online store, and there's only #29. Not sure it meant everything had sold out already, or it's not there yet.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 13, 2012)

Grrr... that means I'm too late then. Maybe I'll go to KaDeWe today and check if they still have something... Thanks for the info, MACina


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2012)

I hope that you get them there!

	You could also check Breuninger from time to time.They often get the collections later than Douglas.



cutemiauw said:


> Grrr... that means I'm too late then. Maybe I'll go to *KaDeWe* today and check if they still have something... Thanks for the info, MACina


----------



## Haven (Jul 13, 2012)

What is the shelf life of ETK?


----------



## katred (Jul 13, 2012)

Haven said:


> What is the shelf life of ETK?


  	Not sure there is one, strictly speaking. They're a powder, so I don't think they'd go off. At least I hope they won't, because you really don't need to use much of them, so I'm likely to be buried with the ones I have.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 14, 2012)

Found the #28 in KaDeWe! But I'm on the fence on this as it looks really glittery when I swatched it on my hand. I haven't tried any ETK yet, so I wonder if it also meant the glitter would translate on the eyes too? Or would it be less glittery somehow? (hoping for this answer)


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

.....how nice that you were able to get it!

	I do not have the # 28 but I do not find the EtK that I own too glittery.But I have to admit that I like (some) glitter!Maybe that is the reason....





cutemiauw said:


> *Found the #28 in KaDeWe! *But I'm on the fence on this as it looks really glittery when I swatched it on my hand. I haven't tried any ETK yet, so I wonder if it also meant the glitter would translate on the eyes too? Or would it be less glittery somehow? (hoping for this answer)


----------



## katred (Jul 14, 2012)

Tried out Red Platine today! It is very sparkly, but I don't find it "glittery". There is a very little bit of fallout I get with all these shadows, but it's pretty easy to brush away. I think what I liked the most was how securely the little sparkly bits adhered once the powder had set- nothing ended up over my cheeks or on my temples and I had the same, slightly sparkly look hours later as I did five minutes after application. 

  	I am a huge fan of these and I know I'm going to go back for more shades in this launch. 

  	Here's how it looked on me (shot is taken with flash). Red Platine is on the outer 1/3 of my lids and in the crease.


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2012)

Very beautiful Katred....I really like your look!

  	I only got # 25 and # 27 and love them both a lot!
  	# 24 appeals to me too but this one was/is not available online.And I do also like # 29 but I am unsure if it is a "must".What do you think?



katred said:


> Tried out Red Platine today! It is very sparkly, but I don't find it "glittery". There is a very little bit of fallout I get with all these shadows, but it's pretty easy to brush away. I think what I liked the most was how securely the little sparkly bits adhered once the powder had set- nothing ended up over my cheeks or on my temples and I had the same, slightly sparkly look hours later as I did five minutes after application.
> 
> I am a huge fan of these and I know I'm going to go back for more shades in this launch.
> 
> Here's how it looked on me (shot is taken with flash). Red Platine is on the outer 1/3 of my lids and in the crease.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous, katred! What did you pair it with? I need to bring Ebloui to the counter to swatch them side by side. I was at the counter yesterday but no one has any idea when this collection will launch. I finally got to see the full summer collection with Obsidian Black etc. It is very pretty, like Black Pearl, but I think I don't wear this colour on my eyes much, so I passed. Mainly, I am trying to save for the new collection. I want 24, 26, 27 and 28 but I need to swatch them myself. I also want the 505 sheer lipstick and 515 gloss!  MACina - I like 29 too but it seems dupable. But it's so pretty! Do you have dupes of it?


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2012)

Not really....I have # 10 and # 12 which may have a similar shimmer/finish but a different color of course.
  	I just do not know if I need another EtK with this finish.I like them but do not use them as much as I use my other ones.



Miss QQ said:


> MACina - I like 29 too but it seems dupable. But it's so pretty! *Do you have dupes of it?*


----------



## Haven (Jul 15, 2012)

katred said:


> Not sure there is one, strictly speaking. They're a powder, so I don't think they'd go off. At least I hope they won't, because you really don't need to use much of them, so I'm likely to be buried with the ones I have.


  	Thank you!

  	I keep debating which colors/numbers to try.  I really like the look of the collection with obsidian black, but I also like all of the new ones. I don't want to purchase a lot of them, and then have them "turn" in six months.


----------



## Haven (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> *MACina - I like 29 too but it seems dupable. But it's so pretty! Do you have dupes of it?*


  	I was wondering if the white IdO from Chanel would give the same look when applied to the lid.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ Do you mean Fantasme? I have it, and it is glittery with a transparent base. 29 looks more opaque and frosty in the swatches.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> Grrr... that means I'm too late then. Maybe I'll go to KaDeWe today and check if they still have something... Thanks for the info, MACina


	Shoot, I'm too late too then!
  	But I looked for them at the huge Douglas we have, and nothing there. Maybe I'll catch them later...


----------



## Haven (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Do you mean Fantasme? I have it, and it is glittery with a transparent base. 29 looks more opaque and frosty in the swatches.


  	I would get 29 to use as a higlighter for eye looks.  I think that it would be too frosty to use all over the lid - at least for me.  I am trying to narrow down my list of ETK that I want. 

  	Right now I want 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of them.  I want all of the collection that includes the obsidian black and all of the new ones.  I know that is too many, so I am trying to find reasons to take some off the list.  Plus 10 would be too much $$.  I just wish that they were permanent instead of LE so that I wouldn't have to feel the time pressure.


----------



## katred (Jul 15, 2012)

I posted a review/ swatches on my blog here: 

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.ca/2012/07/making-faces-eyes-that-keep-on-killing.html

  	This includes both Red Platine and Obsidian Black Seaweed, both of which I love. These do make a great option for summer heat, since they stay in place so well and don't smudge. 

  	Haven- It won't make things a lot better, but two of the four shades from the summer "bronze" collection- Ecailles and Obsidian Grey- are being added to the permanent collection from what I understand. The bad news is that #29 is very different from Chanel Fantasme. It's smoother and the pink shows through more. It would be closer to Mac's Pink Opal pigment (sort of) or Pink Freeze eye shadow.


----------



## Almus (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review hatred. I do love how Obsidian Black Seaweed looks like, but I know I might not be using it at all. In fact, I have a sample of MAC's Deep Blue Green pigment (which might not be the same, but I believe it is close) and I haven't touched it ever! I cannot wait to get my hands on Rusted gold and Oxidized silver (I will get them thanks to a great MUAer!).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2012)

How is it that I'm just finding this thread?  After holding out forever and constantly eyeing online pics, I bit the bullet and bought all of the Summer Ecailles (sp??) ETK colors.  Then, I read online that another collection of 6 ETK were coming out.  I went to Bloomingdale's three times trying to get this collection during their triple point cosmetics promotion.  No luck.  I finally see it on the Bloomingdale's site and call the store and they have them in stock.  I did see a GWP online but when I got to the store they didn't know what I was talking about.  I told myself I would only buy 3 or 4 but when I got there I couldn't decide.  The SA recommended 3 colors.  The SA recommended the light pink, pink and one of the darker shades. None of which were my faves.  I think I surprised her by getting all of them.  I know myself, when something is on my mind, I can't get it out.  But anyway, the SA recommended the light pink, pink and one of the darker shades.  I actually liked #28 the best.  After such a large purchase, the SA started talking me up and taking my info for future promotions. LOL.  I don't know if this has been said, but if you are interested in #28, it is featured in the Nordies anniversary sale Armani kit.  I'm tempted to get this as I really want to try the mascara.  

  	Oh and since I bought so much, I really didn't want to look too hard at the glosses but I do remember that 515 gloss.  Am I crazy or did it look like Mac's Flurry of Fun?  I may have to go back for that one.  I also found a Sephora that carried Armani and I had a ball trying on the glosses and fell for 3 - 4 of them but I decided to wait a bit.

  	Oh and I'm having a hard time remembering the names for the ETK.  Are they listed anywhere on the box or product?  I don't see it.

  	Well, I'm off to read this thread.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2012)

katred said:


> I picked up Rouge Platine today and Obsidian Black Seaweed, which they miraculously restocked. Definitely going back for more... AND...
> 
> I persuaded my associate to let me look at her folder for Fall. Here's what I remember (I had to take all this in quickly):
> 
> ...


  	I found these promo pics here:

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/07/giorgio-armani-neo-classic-collection-for-fall-2012-info-photos.html


----------



## katred (Jul 15, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> How is it that I'm just finding this thread?  After holding out forever and constantly eyeing online pics, I bit the bullet and bought all of the Summer Ecailles (sp??) ETK colors.  Then, I read online that another collection of 6 ETK were coming out.  I went to Bloomingdale's three times trying to get this collection during their triple point cosmetics promotion.  No luck.  I finally see it on the Bloomingdale's site and call the store and they have them in stock.  I did see a GWP online but when I got to the store they didn't know what I was talking about.  I told myself I would only buy 3 or 4 but when I got there I couldn't decide.  The SA recommended 3 colors.  The SA recommended the light pink, pink and one of the darker shades. None of which were my faves.  I think I surprised her by getting all of them.  I know myself, when something is on my mind, I can't get it out.  But anyway, the SA recommended the light pink, pink and one of the darker shades.  I actually liked #28 the best.  After such a large purchase, the SA started talking me up and taking my info for future promotions. LOL.  I don't know if this has been said, but if you are interested in #28, it is featured in the Nordies anniversary sale Armani kit.  I'm tempted to get this as I really want to try the mascara.
> 
> Oh and since I bought so much, I really didn't want to look too hard at the glosses but I do remember that 515 gloss.  Am I crazy or did it look like Mac's Flurry of Fun?  I may have to go back for that one.  I also found a Sephora that carried Armani and I had a ball trying on the glosses and fell for 3 - 4 of them but I decided to wait a bit.
> 
> ...


  	Welcome to the thread! 

  	Gloss #515 does absolutely look like Flurry of Fun. It's pinker, but there is a definite similarity. I adore the Armani glosses, although it took me a while to give them a chance. 

  	Thanks for the link to the Fall collection! I swear there was something in what I saw about a dark red/ burgundy liner, but that might have been with another collection, or it could have been dropped. Everything else looks like what I saw. It's a very sophisticated looking set, I find. I don't want to think about how much I like both of the face palettes, or how simple it would be to tote them around so that I could do my makeup in a flash... I like the Audrey Hepburn-esque model image, despite the scary photoshop job on her back/ chest.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2012)

Is 27 anything like Chanel Illusoire? I didn't buy Illusoire although I really like the colour. The ETK costs $15 less!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually, they're nothing alike. Illusiore is more of a grey based lavender color... very cool. #27is more of a cool rose color. One is distinctly purply and the other is distinctly pinkish.

  	Illusiore is much closer to Armani ETK #4







  	Illusoire is on the top, Armani #4 is on the bottom.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 16, 2012)

Wowie!  Nice swatches, and great info on the Fall collex!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 19, 2012)

Some swatches of 27, 28 and 29. I'm convinced I need them all!   http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/giorgio-armani-intense-eyes-to-kill-eye-shadows-aqua-collection-27-oxidised-silver-28-red-platine-29-rose-titanium-reviews-swatches/


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for the link Miss QQ!

  	# 29 looks so,so pretty.....oh well,I might need this one too!



Miss QQ said:


> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/giorgio-armani-intense-eyes-to-kill-eye-shadows-aqua-collection-27-oxidised-silver-28-red-platine-29-rose-titanium-reviews-swatches/


----------



## Genn (Jul 19, 2012)

I so should have stayed out of this thread


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2012)

Genn said:


> I so should have stayed out of this thread


  	Falling in love with Armani is a very slippery slope... And money tends to fall out of your pockets a lot on the way down it.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 20, 2012)

katred said:


> Falling in love with Armani is a very slippery slope... And money tends to fall out of your pockets a lot on the way down it.


  	I couldn't agree more to the above statement.   When I stopped by the counter last weekend I had the girl pull all 6 new ETK.   I was able to talk myself out of 1 of them but the rest came home with me roughly $170 later.  LOL.   I'm still not sure that #25 won't wind up home with me as well.


----------



## Genn (Jul 20, 2012)

I can see this is going to be very bad for my wallet. lol there is an armani eyes to kill set on nordstrom's sale right now.....hhmmm


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2012)

I just noticed the palettes on the Nordstrom site.

  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/giorgio-armani-yeux-teint-face-eye-palette/3352468?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=6251


----------



## Haven (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for the link! 

  	I will probably pass on these though.  The colors look great, but I am not sure about the packaging.  I prefer to keep my products separate.  Shadows in one container, & blushes in another. ( I also hate when lippies are mixed with powder products in one palette.)  Just a weird pet peeve that I have.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 21, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just noticed the palettes on the Nordstrom site.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/giorgio-armani-yeux-teint-face-eye-palette/3352468?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=6251


	Those are stunning. Totally impractical for regular pro use, but excellent for personal use!


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2012)

I really like these palettes!!!
  	Hope to see swatches soon...

  	Thank you for sharing the link!


Icecaramellatte said:


> I just noticed the palettes on the Nordstrom site.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/giorgio-armani-yeux-teint-face-eye-palette/3352468?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=6251


----------



## Ikram (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the palettes, but the price is outrageous.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 23, 2012)

One of the new platettes

http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-easy-chic-collection-for-fall-2012/


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2012)

.....looks very pretty!!!

  	Thank you for sharing!



Ikram said:


> One of the new platettes
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-easy-chic-collection-for-fall-2012/


----------



## Genn (Jul 23, 2012)

The neo brown palette is beautiful


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2012)

Ikram said:


> One of the new platettes
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-easy-chic-collection-for-fall-2012/


  	This looks lovely, but I'm sure it'll be well over $100 here, so I don't know if I can justify it. I guess it would still be less than buying three shadows and a blush, but not by a lot.

  	What I'm really curious to see are the lipsticks. RdA is one of my very favourite lipstick formulas and I'd collect all of them if I could.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 23, 2012)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the link!
> 
> I will probably pass on these though.  The colors look great, but I am not sure about the packaging.  I prefer to keep my products separate.  Shadows in one container, & blushes in another. ( I also hate when lippies are mixed with powder products in one palette.)  Just a weird pet peeve that I have.


	I am the same way - I even prefer individual eyeshadows to palettes so I can grab the exact color I need.


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh no...I hope that it won' t be too expensive!


katred said:


> This looks lovely, *but I'm sure it'll be well over $100 here*, so I don't know if I can justify it. I guess it would still be less than buying three shadows and a blush, but not by a lot.
> 
> What I'm really curious to see are the lipsticks. RdA is one of my very favourite lipstick formulas and I'd collect all of them if I could.


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2012)

For once, it looks like Armani is keeping almost the same price for Canada as they have in the US. Here's information on the collection- mostly what we already know- but with the Canadian prices. Also, I believe the lipstick names are different? These match what I saw in the binder at my counter, but I believe the links we saw had different names. Because makeup should be confusing.

  	http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2012/07/giorgio-armani-easy-chic-fall-2012.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope Armani keep the same prices here as the US too. Dior likes to name or number the products differently in Asia from the ones in US too, totally confusing!


----------



## amynicolaox (Jul 26, 2012)

armani definitely has been a slippery slope for me - up until now i've owned 5 of their Eyes to Kill Intense shadows & that's it..

  	i went to my holt renfrew with the intention of purchasing one of the new ETKs, ended up staying for a consultation/makeup application with the lovely makeup artist there, and came out with 3 ETKs, 1 regular eyeshadow, 2 eyeliners, a lipstick, a serum & samples of potential other products to buy..

  	someone help me!


----------



## Genn (Jul 26, 2012)

amynicolaox said:


> armani definitely has been a slippery slope for me - up until now i've owned 5 of their Eyes to Kill Intense shadows & that's it..
> 
> i went to my holt renfrew with the intention of purchasing one of the new ETKs, ended up staying for a consultation/makeup application with the lovely makeup artist there, and came out with 3 ETKs, 1 regular eyeshadow, 2 eyeliners, a lipstick, a serum & samples of potential other products to buy..
> 
> someone help me!


  	That is the only reason I haventorderedanything yet. I keep eyeing the ETKs and then the palettes, etc etc


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 26, 2012)

What are the ETKs, eyeshadow, eyeliners, lipstick that you bought? Enjoy! Which 4 EtK do you previously own?


----------



## amynicolaox (Jul 29, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> What are the ETKs, eyeshadow, eyeliners, lipstick that you bought? Enjoy! Which 4 EtK do you previously own?


  	to answer your q's 

  	i purchased: the ETKs in #24 smokey copper, #27 oxidized silver & #28 red platine, also a regular maestro eyeshadow in #4, the acqua waterproof eyeliners in both black and brown and the rouge d'armani in beige 102. i own far too much makeup, so writing this down makes  me feel a little guilty lol 

  	for reference the one's i previously owned were: 3 (purpura), 4 (pulp fiction), 6 (khaki pulse), 15 (copper impress) & 20 (obsidian black)


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ Great collection! I only own Madre Perles and Blast of Blue EtK, RdA 506 and gloss 511. How do you wear Etk 24? I swatched it last week and I like it, but I'm not sure if it is too dark to wear as a lid colour. Is 15 close to 24?

  	I saw EtK 24 -29 and surprisingly came home with none. I feel I have dupes of them, though not exact dupes, except for 24. I want 24 if I can wear it as a lid colour, but I don't know if it will be too dark and give me a bruised look. I am a little regretting not buying any of them, especially 27, so I may visit the counter in two weeks time and see how I feel about them again, and hopefully they are not out of stock then. It seems that the Skin Lacquer collection of RdA Sheer and glosses would not come to my counter. My counter just refuses to stock a single RdA Sheer!


----------



## amynicolaox (Jul 30, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Great collection! I only own Madre Perles and Blast of Blue EtK, RdA 506 and gloss 511. How do you wear Etk 24? I swatched it last week and I like it, but I'm not sure if it is too dark to wear as a lid colour. Is 15 close to 24?
> 
> I saw EtK 24 -29 and surprisingly came home with none. I feel I have dupes of them, though not exact dupes, except for 24. I want 24 if I can wear it as a lid colour, but I don't know if it will be too dark and give me a bruised look. I am a little regretting not buying any of them, especially 27, so I may visit the counter in two weeks time and see how I feel about them again, and hopefully they are not out of stock then. It seems that the Skin Lacquer collection of RdA Sheer and glosses would not come to my counter. My counter just refuses to stock a single RdA Sheer!


  	i was only planning on purchasing 28, but the SA did my makeup and used #24 in the outer-v with 28 on the lid for a smokey eye effect.  i wasn't initially going to purchase any of the darker ones, but it works great to add depth to the crease, and while it's sooty, it's not too over powering and something you could get away with in the day-time.  

  	personally i find it too dark to wear all over the lid,  but i have seen some people do it for an effortless smokey eye.  i know #25 is a slightly less dark colour but still similar, so maybe that one would be better as a lid colour.


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2012)

Neo-brown palette swatches!

  	http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.ca/2012/07/giorgio-armani-fall-2012-easy-chic-face.html

  	I love that the browns are more cool-toned but the blush looks much warmer than I was hoping...


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2012)

http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/NEW-Giorgio-Armani-Maestro-Fusion-Makeup-Photos-Information-24219290

  	wow sounds great


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 30, 2012)

katred said:


> Neo-brown palette swatches!  http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.ca/2012/07/giorgio-armani-fall-2012-easy-chic-face.html  I love that the browns are more cool-toned but the blush looks much warmer than I was hoping...


  Agreed on both. I love the browns. Probably pass for me though, since it will be pricey.


----------



## MACina (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!!

	This palette looks very pretty but I agree with you on the blush.It looks quite warm-toned but it is a nice shade for fall IMO.



katred said:


> Neo-brown palette swatches!
> 
> http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.ca/2012/07/giorgio-armani-fall-2012-easy-chic-face.html
> 
> I love that the browns are more cool-toned but the blush looks much warmer than I was hoping...


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2012)

Monsy said:


> http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/NEW-Giorgio-Armani-Maestro-Fusion-Makeup-Photos-Information-24219290
> 
> wow sounds great


  	Ooh! This was the new foundation my MUA mentioned- she didn't know anything about it other than it was launching. It'll be interesting to see how this compares to the new foundation Guerlain has coming out. I like that they've provided a more detailed explanation than usual, although without the active ingredients, it doesn't really mean too much. I put some faith behind Armani's research, though, because I was so blown away by their primer.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2012)

there is more here

  	http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/NEW-Giorgio-Armani-Maestro-Fusion-Makeup-Preview-All-Swatches-24220072
  	http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/giorgio-armani-maestro-fusion-makeup-spf-15-qa/


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2012)

Monsy said:


> there is more here
> 
> http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/NEW-Giorgio-Armani-Maestro-Fusion-Makeup-Preview-All-Swatches-24220072
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/giorgio-armani-maestro-fusion-makeup-spf-15-qa/


  	Wow... My wallet is scared...


----------



## Ikram (Jul 31, 2012)

I have seen the palettes last week at Saks counter.

  	I liked the brown one, the especially blush was very beautiful, the eyeshadows were OK.


  	I dont know what is the face powder in the green palette supposed to be, because it is neither face powder (unless you are dark skined), neither blush. Sort of like cool grayish bronzer or countouring shade. At least that is how it appreared under store lights.


----------



## Ikram (Jul 31, 2012)

Monsy said:


> there is more here
> 
> http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/NEW-Giorgio-Armani-Maestro-Fusion-Makeup-Preview-All-Swatches-24220072
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/giorgio-armani-maestro-fusion-makeup-spf-15-qa/


  	If they are putting SPF 15 into foundations I dont know why do they even bother. Armani researchers should know that it is so not sufficient protection for a face. At least if you have foundation with no SPF you can use your own.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2012)

Ikram I agree on the spf thing. I would rather not have any spf in foundation but just put mine regular shiseido spf under


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is the foundation really not coming out until October? I'm excited


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2012)

Here are swatches of the Neo Black palette and the Rouge d`Armani # 408

http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-easy-chic-collection-for-fall-2012-review-photos-swatches/


  	I love the palette


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2012)

MACina said:


> Here are swatches of the Neo Black palette and the Rouge d`Armani # 408
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-easy-chic-collection-for-fall-2012-review-photos-swatches/
> 
> ...


  	Wow. That's like a Kate-in-a-box. Love the palette and the lippie. I think the blush would be kind of like Nars' "Nico"- something that offers more of a natural glow than noticeable pigmentation. I need another red lipstick like I need a second nose, but I'm very tempted.


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!!!

  	This palette is perfect along with bold lips...no matter if red,pink or purple!


katred said:


> Wow. That's like a Kate-in-a-box. Love the palette and the lippie. I think the blush would be kind of like Nars' "Nico"- *something that offers more of a natural glow than noticeable pigmentation.* I need another red lipstick like I need a second nose, but I'm very tempted.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 1, 2012)

Monsy said:


> there is more here
> 
> http://retailtherapy.onsugar.com/NEW-Giorgio-Armani-Maestro-Fusion-Makeup-Preview-All-Swatches-24220072
> http://joeychong.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/giorgio-armani-maestro-fusion-makeup-spf-15-qa/








 I'm excited about the new red capped glosses! On the pic above it, with 6 EtK and 6 lipsticks, is that the current collection or is it a new collection? The lipsticks look gorgeous!


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> Is it the Fluid Master primer you are refering to? The one in the black tube? My counter has the one in the white tube as well, with SPF 40, and the product itself is beige but colourless once spreaded. I tried it on and like it a lot. But no one applies a thick layer of primer all over the face, so I would still use my regular sunblock with it.
> 
> Yes- it was Fluid Master (thanks for reminding me of the name). It was incredible, because I put it on and was actually startled, because it immediately looked like I'd applied foundation. Not that there was any colour to the primer, but it's smoothing and evening effect was so pronounced that it looked like a light foundation even without colour.
> 
> ...


  	I was wondering the same thing. It's a little hard to tell, but I think those are new! The colours don't look quite right to be the Skin Lacquers and those are displayed with the glosses from that collection anyway.

  	I truly wish Armani would start making more of the shades they're coming out with permanent, because there are so many that are truly excellent.


----------



## Ikram (Aug 4, 2012)

swatches pf the neo-black palette

  	the blush color seems true to what I was in store

http://www.glittergeek.ca/2012/08/g...fall-2012-collection-reviews-photos-swatches/


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2012)

More swatches of the Neo-Brown palette, which make it look less warm-toned than the earlier link. I seriously think I could be very comfortable with either of these...

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/08/giorgio-armani-beauty-yeux-teint-face.html


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2012)

I caved and ordered both palettes....soooo glad I did!!!

  	They are really stunning..._THE_ perfect palettes for fall IMO!

  	The texture of the eyeshadows and blushes is lovely and it is a pleasure to use them.

  	As I have already said they are both very nice together with bold lips!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ Enjoy! What is your colouring?


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you!!!

  	I am about NC 10 and I think that why the blush included in the Neo Black palette shows up quite good on me.
  	Not sure how this one would look on deeper complexion.I think that the Neo Brown palette might be a better choice in this case
  	because I find the blush included in this palette quite pigmented (at least on my pale skin!).



Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Enjoy! What is your colouring?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2012)

MACina said:


> I caved and ordered both palettes....soooo glad I did!!!
> 
> They are really stunning..._THE_ perfect palettes for fall IMO!
> 
> ...


 
  	Good for you!  Don't tempt me.  I love quick-out-the-door palettes.


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2012)

Got to see and quickly swatch everything. The red lipstick is amazing- absolute must have. If you're interested in the palettes, the quality is really impressive. The colours aren't the most unique, but the pigmentation and blendability is top-notch. The blushes both seem kind of warm to me- one is a warm beige, the other is peach. I'm not sure they'd go with my colouring, although, again, they really are beautiful to work with. 

  	The pink lipstick is an elegant Rosewood colour, which I think anyone could wear and the nude lipstick is interesting- it's more sheer than most Armani lipsticks. I think you could layer with it very well, although it is pigmented enough to wear on its own. It's got a definite shimmer (but isn't a frost).


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok katred....*now* I finally caved and ordered the lipstick too!

  	I have been debating on it since I got the palettes but now I am sure that I need it!
	Fortunatly it is still available.Can not wait to get it...



katred said:


> Got to see and quickly swatch everything. *The red lipstick is amazing- absolute must have.* If you're interested in the palettes, the quality is really impressive. The colours aren't the most unique, but the pigmentation and blendability is top-notch. The blushes both seem kind of warm to me- one is a warm beige, the other is peach. I'm not sure they'd go with my colouring, although, again, they really are beautiful to work with.
> 
> The pink lipstick is an elegant Rosewood colour, which I think anyone could wear and the nude lipstick is interesting- it's more sheer than most Armani lipsticks. I think you could layer with it very well, although it is pigmented enough to wear on its own. It's got a definite shimmer (but isn't a frost).


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my lipstick today and I am sooooooooooo in love with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is such a perfect red for fall IMO and will look lovely together with the Neo Black palette!!!


----------



## katred (Aug 14, 2012)

MACina said:


> I got my lipstick today and I am sooooooooooo in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Congratulations! I can't wait until they have the collection available here (it was pre-sale only when I saw it). I totally agree that the red lippie and the Neo-Black palette were made for each other.


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2012)

Did you pre-order anything from the collection?

  	I have to say that I really love Armani collections....they are relatively small but always classy and sophisticated.



katred said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait until they have the collection available here (it was pre-sale only when I saw it). I totally agree that the red lippie and the Neo-Black palette were made for each other.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are there any swatches of RdA 526 around that anyone knows of?


----------



## katred (Aug 26, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Are there any swatches of RdA 526 around that anyone knows of?


  	I haven't seen any. As I remember, it's a kind of plummy rosewood colour. Fairly deep, but definitely everyday wearable.


----------



## katred (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a mailer from Armani yesterday advertising 3 new launches:  Sept- new foundation.  Oct- Eyes to Kill quators, sounds like we are getting new, permanent quads! The photo was of one with neutrals/ dark brown shades.  Nov- Maestro liquid lipstick. Hey, everyone else is launching one (except Chanel, who discontinued theirs). There are four colour swatches on the card I got. Again, I believe these are perm.   I'll see if I can get a couple of decent shots of the mailer.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 30, 2012)

katred said:


> I got a mailer from Armani yesterday advertising 3 new launches: Sept- new foundation.  Oct- Eyes to Kill quators, sounds like we are getting new, permanent quads! The photo was of one with neutrals/ dark brown shades.  Nov- Maestro liquid lipstick. Hey, everyone else is launching one (except Chanel, who discontinued theirs). There are four colour swatches on the card I got. Again, I believe these are perm.  I'll see if I can get a couple of decent shots of the mailer.


  Oh my thanks for the update! I've been salivatingnover the new foundation for weeks, possibly months now! Lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't wait to hear more about the new foundation. I hate that Chanel discontinued the two lightest shade from their Mat Lum.

  	In fact any details on other new foundations would be great if anyone has or gets any info. I just wish for some pale shades.

  	I tried a sample of Dior today and it wore well but still a bit too dark. I wore it over Hourglass primer. I really like this primer so I hope when/if I find a great foundation that they play well together.

  	This is so frustrating as there are many people with very light skin.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 31, 2012)

katred said:


> Neo-brown palette swatches!
> 
> http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.ca/2012/07/giorgio-armani-fall-2012-easy-chic-face.html
> 
> I love that the browns are more cool-toned but the blush looks much warmer than I was hoping...


	Kate, I totally agree with you....the browns are very enticing, but I'm not really loving the peach tones of the blush......so I will probably skip given the price tag.

  	Love the idea of the new foundations and new ETK!!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ I think it is going to go by usual armani shades. Saw a few blog reviews already, one is retailtherpay's. Anyway, I'm a mac nc15-20 and shade 4.5 in lasting silk fits me quite well so I would guess paler ladies would have no problems with armani foundations because they go down to 2 I think


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, I will check out their foundations. I've never tried them.

  	I guess I've never taken the time to look at them while at the counter, probably too busy trying to decide which ETK shade I cannot live without.


----------



## Genn (Sep 2, 2012)

So after months of drooling over ETK,  I bought the eyes to kill set (#28, mascara, liner, roller ball, eye serum) during the nordstrom anniversary sale and then today #20 and #27. I really wanted the white one (madre pearla?) but they didnt have it in stock. Kind of releived about that.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 3, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> I can't wait to hear more about the new foundation. I hate that Chanel discontinued the two lightest shade from their Mat Lum.
> 
> *In fact any details on other new foundations would be great if anyone has or gets any info. I just wish for some pale shades.*
> 
> ...


  	I just tested the new foundations. They live up to the hype in my opinion. Never quite tried a formula like that. Even the applicator (dropper) wasn't enough to piss me off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The color range is excellent. There are quite a few pale shades, with several different undertones (rose/neutral/yellow).

  	It is also supposed to adjust to skin tone/undertone/type. It sets matte on me, and I'm among the oiliest among us. I'd LOVE to hear what it does for someone with dry skin.

  	I reviewed it on my blog (in my siggy). Hope that helps shed a little light on the subject!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 4, 2012)

I just ordered the Neo Brown palette, and the rosewood and red lipsticks....I really hope I like the palette!!!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 4, 2012)

Whut 62 dollars for the foundation? I think that's a little too expensive for second skin makeup, seeing swatches. I was expecting more like 55, maybe even 58 but I'm a little turned off now, thinking it's a little too gimmicky already. But I'd still have to wait for more reviews and swatches - maybe it could really be built up to full. Now THAT's versatility and worth it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 9, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I just tested the new foundations. They live up to the hype in my opinion. Never quite tried a formula like that. Even the applicator (dropper) wasn't enough to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Read your review! Thanks! So the foundation is sheer but buildable? I like the sound of it, except that I am rather slow and heavy handed when I use my fingers, so I prefer to use a brush. The foundation doesn't work well with brushes? Is the concealer also new? I can't see it at the US armani website.


----------



## MACina (Sep 10, 2012)

I am still loving my palettes....especially the Neo Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have used them a lot since I got them!

  	And I am so much in love with the Rouge d`Armani # 408 and I am so glad that I caved and ordered it.
  	It is perfect together with the Neo Black palette!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 11, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> Read your review! Thanks! So the foundation is sheer but buildable? I like the sound of it, except that I am rather slow and heavy handed when I use my fingers, so I prefer to use a brush. The foundation doesn't work well with brushes? Is the concealer also new? I can't see it at the US armani website.


  	The concealer is also new but it's not showing up on the GA site yet, just Neiman Marcus and Saks so far from what I've seen.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 11, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> Read your review! Thanks! So the foundation is sheer but buildable? I like the sound of it, except that I am rather slow and heavy handed when I use my fingers, so I prefer to use a brush. The foundation doesn't work well with brushes? Is the concealer also new? I can't see it at the US armani website.


	The foundation is medium... and you can build it to medium-full. It's not really sheer. It sets nearly instantly. And I was specifically told that you should not use a brush or a sponge with this foundation formula. I can actually see why, because it's SO thin. You apply it like a serum... with light, quick strokes. Several drops of this foundation will cover an entire face with no problem.

  	I've never used a formula like this before. It's pretty awesome.

  	The Maestro Eraser is also new. They're a bit slow on the uptake on the US site. I went to Neiman Marcus over the weekend and they didn't even have it out yet.

  	The SA's have this whole spiel that they're supposed to use when selling the makeup, because it's so different from any standard foundation.

  	It takes some getting used to, but I think it's well worth learning how to use it.


----------



## katred (Sep 11, 2012)

You have me fascinated with this new formula. I have to try to get to my Armani counter this week, because they were supposedly offering a sample when you made a purchase (plus I have to at least grab one or two things from the Fall collection)...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 12, 2012)

The concealer is up on the GA USA site now.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 12, 2012)

katred said:


> You have me fascinated with this new formula. I have to try to get to my Armani counter this week, because they were supposedly offering a sample when you made a purchase (plus I have to at least grab one or two things from the Fall collection)...


	I really love it. It's so light and airy... and it blends so beautifully.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sadly it was a fail for my rosacea skin. I loved the texture but it burned my face...probably the alcohol or the octinoxate, maybe both. Sigh.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no!!! I'm sorry it burned... that is NOT good!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2012)

Par for the course for my dumb skin. I woke up broken out this morning too. It is a really beautiful foundation for normal people though.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 13, 2012)

((((Winthrop))))

  	Be good to your skin.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 15, 2012)

Tried the concealer today and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## peanut (Sep 15, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Tried the concealer today and it's pretty awesome.


  	I'm sorry the foundation didn't work out, but glad you're liking the concealer. It's been my go-to everyday concealer for the past couple weeks. I just love the light texture, and it's undetectable on my skin. What shade did you get? I got the 3 concealer and 5 foundation.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 15, 2012)

I got #2. That's the lightest, right?


----------



## katred (Sep 16, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> I got #2. That's the lightest, right?


  	#2 is usually the lightest shade of their foundations, for some reason. 

  	I stopped by my counter yesterday and somehow both lipstick #408 and the NeoBlack palette followed me home. I have no idea how that happened, but I'm kind of glad it did. I wore both out last night and I was stunned at how many compliments it generated. A very sick part of me is tempted to track down the brown palette as well, just because the quality of the products in the one that I have is so spectacular. I'm calling it an early birthday present to myself...


----------



## MACina (Sep 16, 2012)

This is such a lovely combo and I am sure that you looked gorgeous katred!


katred said:


> #2 is usually the lightest shade of their foundations, for some reason.
> 
> I stopped by my counter yesterday and somehow both* lipstick #408 and the NeoBlack palette followed me home.* I have no idea how that happened, but I'm kind of glad it did.* I wore both out last night and I was stunned at how many compliments it generated.* A very sick part of me is tempted to track down the brown palette as well, just because the quality of the products in the one that I have is so spectacular. I'm calling it an early birthday present to myself...


  	I agree with you on the quality.It is stunning!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 17, 2012)

winthrop - I'm looking forward to the new concealer too! It will launch with the foundation next month. I have very dark circles and need something that covers but doesn't cake or settle into fine lines. How does it compare to Chantecaille Biolift concealer, which I'm planning to get?

  	katred - Enjoy your new goodies! I hope these will launch at my counter too, so I can take a look and swatch, but hopefully the palettes do not come home with me since they are pricey!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 17, 2012)

I picked up the new foundation too.  The SA didn't recommend the concealer saying it was too light but I saw that Ingenue used it so I told him I wanted to try it so he gave me a really generous sample of the darkest color.  I think #5.  He said maybe it would work if I put it on first and the foundation over it.  I went back to the post and realized she said it was a lightener.  I will try to use it today and see how it goes.


----------



## katred (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> winthrop - I'm looking forward to the new concealer too! It will launch with the foundation next month. I have very dark circles and need something that covers but doesn't cake or settle into fine lines. How does it compare to Chantecaille Biolift concealer, which I'm planning to get?
> 
> *katred - Enjoy your new goodies! I hope these will launch at my counter too, so I can take a look and swatch, but hopefully the palettes do not come home with me since they are pricey!*


  	Oh definitely. My husband- "The Great Enabler"- actually talked me into the palette. He heard the price and instead of gulping like I did, his reaction was "that's a good deal". His way of thinking was that it was 3 shadows and a blush so $95 (Canadian price) for Armani was good. I really have to stop taking him shopping with me. He's worse than I am.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 17, 2012)

katred said:


> Oh definitely. My husband- "The Great Enabler"- actually talked me into the palette. He heard the price and instead of gulping like I did, his reaction was "that's a good deal". His way of thinking was that it was 3 shadows and a blush so $95 (Canadian price) for Armani was good. I really have to stop taking him shopping with me. He's worse than I am.


  Lol I'm so jealous right now.   Anyway, I'm still thinking about the foundations. Do the shades run lighter or darker than the LSF and Lasting Silk UV? Or just the same?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> winthrop - I'm looking forward to the new concealer too! It will launch with the foundation next month. I have very dark circles and need something that covers but doesn't cake or settle into fine lines. How does it compare to Chantecaille Biolift concealer, which I'm planning to get?
> 
> katred - Enjoy your new goodies! I hope these will launch at my counter too, so I can take a look and swatch, but hopefully the palettes do not come home with me since they are pricey!


  	 MissQQ if you have very dark circles the Chantecaille concealer is not for you. This Armani one offers much more coverage.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried the new foundation yesterday but forgot to ask about the concealer!!!  I need to go back and spend some more time.....maybe while I'm in CA if they have an Armani counter at Nordstrom.......I was feeling a bit 'pressured' yesterday so didn't tarry at the counter.

  	I got the brown palette a little while back, but haven't yet used it - I'm debating exchanging it for the black one..........but I did get both fall lip colors!!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Sep 18, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I tried the new foundation yesterday but forgot to ask about the concealer!!!  I need to go back and spend some more time.....maybe while I'm in CA if they have an Armani counter at Nordstrom.......I was feeling a bit 'pressured' yesterday so didn't tarry at the counter.  I got the brown palette a little while back, but haven't yet used it - I'm debating exchanging it for the black one..........but I did get both fall lip colors!!


  What did you think aboit the foundation?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just got the new foundation and concealer. I wasn't planning on it, but I had a few extra bucks and decided to give it a go. I literally threw it on my face after ripping my box open just now. I like it so far. Good color match, amazing texture and gives pretty good coverage. Because of the texture, I thought the coverage would be next to nothing, but it's not. My biggest surprise, though is the concealer. It gives that highlighting effect under my eyes. Really, really nice. I'm anxious to see how it wears for the next few hours.


----------



## katred (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm interested in that concealer, now, especially since I haven't been happy with the last couple I've tried.

  	I was on a business trip this weekend and Wore my new Armani Neo-Black palette every day. I had Edward Bess South of France as an alternative for cheek colour, but other than that, I managed to mix things up a little just using my new palette. Worked like a dream, even when I was doing 12 hour days.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just when I was interested in that Neo Brown palette, it flies off shelves. Bummer, but I'll survive.


----------



## Ikram (Sep 25, 2012)

Armani Holiday collection.

  	My wallet is happy as this is absolutely something I do not need or like. And lip color next to the eyeshadow in a palette is a NO for me.

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/09/coming-attraction-giorgio-armani_25.html

  	Fall palettes were much more better.



  	New upcoming quads.
  	These will be hard to resist.

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/09/coming-attraction-giorgio-armani.html


----------



## katred (Sep 25, 2012)

Ikram said:


> Armani Holiday collection.
> 
> My wallet is happy as this is absolutely something I do not need or like. And lip color next to the eyeshadow in a palette is a NO for me.
> 
> ...


  	I'm kind of tempted by the Snow palette, but I hate lip products in palettes at all, especially next to powders. So looks like I can skip this one.

  	The quads, as far as I know, are permanent, although it's really difficult for me to wait on things like this. The shades look beautiful, although I will say that a lot of the combinations remind me of Guerlain's quads. I'm sure I'll pick up at least one to try.


----------



## MACina (Sep 25, 2012)

Same here....I would love,love,love this palette if it came without the lip wax and with another eyeshadow instead!



katred said:


> *I'm kind of tempted by the Snow palette, but I hate lip products in palettes at all, especially next to powders.* So looks like I can skip this one.
> 
> The quads, as far as I know, are permanent, although it's really difficult for me to wait on things like this. The shades look beautiful, although I will say that a lot of the combinations remind me of Guerlain's quads. I'm sure I'll pick up at least one to try.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 25, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up the new foundation too.  The SA didn't recommend the concealer saying it was too light but I saw that Ingenue used it so I told him I wanted to try it so he gave me a really generous sample of the darkest color.  I think #5.  He said maybe it would work if I put it on first and the foundation over it.  I went back to the post and realized she said it was a lightener.  I will try to use it today and see how it goes.


	You need the SMALLEST amount to get the job done. #5 works perfectly fine on me. It's a light 'reflector' so it's going to be light by design. But if you use a teeny bit, you'll find that it adds light (without going ashy) in any area that you apply it. I'm a huge fan. I think that sometimes we get caught up in 'coverage' meaning thick application or piling on more product. And in terms of expert makeup application, that's simply not the case.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 25, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got the new foundation and concealer. I wasn't planning on it, but I had a few extra bucks and decided to give it a go. I literally threw it on my face after ripping my box open just now. I like it so far. Good color match, amazing texture and gives pretty good coverage. Because of the texture, I thought the coverage would be next to nothing, but it's not. My biggest surprise, though is the concealer. It gives that highlighting effect under my eyes. Really, really nice. I'm anxious to see how it wears for the next few hours.


	Hey!!! YOU GOT IT! I want to know how it works on your dry skin. It's a miracle on my oily skin. I LOVE this foundation and concealer. The texture and the coverage is amazing. It's completely weightless. Love it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 25, 2012)

It works great on my dry skin. It was super blendable. I actually used my fingers, but I will use a brush from now on. I just don't like getting foundation all over my hands. The coverage was really good even though I used it lightly and it didn't cling to the usual dry areas on my face (on and around my nose). It wore well for the 3-4 hours I wore it and I didn't even set it with powder. What I really love is the concealer, though. So good for the dark circles under my eyes and it doesn't cake or dry up at all.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 26, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> You need the SMALLEST amount to get the job done. #5 works perfectly fine on me. It's a light 'reflector' so it's going to be light by design. But if you use a teeny bit, you'll find that it adds light (without going ashy) in any area that you apply it. I'm a huge fan. I think that sometimes we get caught up in 'coverage' meaning thick application or piling on more product. And in terms of expert makeup application, that's simply not the case.


  	Thanks for the info.  So you feel you don't need any additional concealer?  Also, do you put the fusion on top of the #5?  Do you pat the fusion on top of the lighter under the eye?  I feel like when I tried it I just smeared it on.  Maybe I should try it again.  I kind of gave up and just used an additional concealer. I did like the way it lightened the area.  My circles are super dark.


----------



## katred (Sep 26, 2012)

Now lemming the concealer... I need a decent one to get the job done without looking caked on... I seem to have difficulty finding one that covers my dark circles without emphasising my fine lines.

  	Finally got a review up of the Fall products I bought: http://morelikespace.blogspot.ca/2012/09/making-faces-classic-armani-is-classic.html

  	I'm having a love affair with the palette, seriously.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 26, 2012)

The concealer needs to be patted on


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 26, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the info.  So you feel you don't need any additional concealer?  Also, do you put the fusion on top of the #5?  Do you pat the fusion on top of the lighter under the eye?  I feel like when I tried it I just smeared it on.  Maybe I should try it again.  I kind of gave up and just used an additional concealer. I did like the way it lightened the area.  My circles are super dark.


  	I put Fusion on first (not under my eyes), and then pat the Eraser under my eyes, around my nose and around the corners of my mouth. The overall effect is 'brightening'.

  	You put the fusion on with quick light strokes using your fingers (a brush will eat a lot of the product... and you literally need a few drops to cover your face), then pat the Eraser wherever you need it. You may be comfortable with the 'thickness' of a heavier concealer, but the coverage ends up being the same with Maestro eraser. The proof is in pictures. The flash is automatically attracted to the lightest part of your face. I find that Eraser does wonders on clients with dark circles.

  	Now, if it's just not doing the trick, you might want to go for a color corrector (that's what I recommend to clients who have to 'pack' on concealer to hide really dark circles. Color correctors 'cancel' out the darkness, instead of concealing it.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> The concealer needs to be patted on


  	I see you beat me to it. Yep.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It works great on my dry skin. It was super blendable. I actually used my fingers, but I will use a brush from now on. I just don't like getting foundation all over my hands. The coverage was really good even though I used it lightly and it didn't cling to the usual dry areas on my face (on and around my nose). It wore well for the 3-4 hours I wore it and I didn't even set it with powder. What I really love is the concealer, though. So good for the dark circles under my eyes and it doesn't cake or dry up at all.


	Good to hear! Now you know if you use a brush you're gonna end up using more product.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Good to hear! Now you know if you use a brush you're gonna end up using more product.:lol:


  Ugh. I have to, though because I just hate using my hands. I was cringing the entire time. :lol:


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL Shontay! I was talking to the Armani SA and she said she was having the same problem. She started using a brush... and then ended up going back to using her fingers because you use so much less product. She says that the application is more effective too.

  	Just sanitize your hands first.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 27, 2012)

:lol: I do sanitize my hands, but...it just bothers me. I don't even know. I did it again today with my fingers and it was so funny.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG Girl... LOL! Does it work just as well using the brush?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't tried it with a brush just yet.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 1, 2012)

If any of you guys are interested in those shadow/blush palettes, they're up on the Armani Website. I know they sold out pretty quickly in stores... so here's your chance!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright, bad news. I had to return the Maestro foundation. I got too excited after my first test and ended up speaking too soon. Foundation is the one thing I need to take my time to judge. I just don't like the way it sits on my face after time. My face looks kind of flat and dry and it does eventually seem to accentuate tiny dry spots on my face. Plus, let's face it, I just can't get over the using my fingers bit. I tried a brush and it felt like I was taking a brush to my bare face because the texture of the foundation is so silky.   I contemplated keeping it, but at that price, I had to give it up. I'll just stick to Armani lip products and Eyes to Kill shadows from here on out.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 2, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I contemplated keeping it, but at that price, I had to give it up. I'll just stick to Armani lip products and Eyes to Kill shadows from here on out.


	Awww man. That's too bad. I was wondering how it would work on your dry skin. I really think it works better on oily skin because it dries so completely. I don't even need a powder to set it.

  	And I think the fingers thing is key. They kept harping on that fact when I learned to use the foundation. It's really the best way to distribute the product on the face.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't even use powder to set it because of what you said and it didn't sit right on my face after time.   Fingers are definitely the best way the go with this foundation, but the most I can do with my fingers is put the product on my face. I'm glad that I can use a brush for the D&G creamy foundation once I put it on my face. Otherwise, I don't think I'd be able to cope. :lol:


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 2, 2012)

That D&G foundation is so much like the YSL version... it's amazing. It is definitely the perfect foundation dupe.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 2, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I put Fusion on first (not under my eyes), and then pat the Eraser under my eyes, around my nose and around the corners of my mouth. The overall effect is 'brightening'.
> 
> You put the fusion on with quick light strokes using your fingers (a brush will eat a lot of the product... and you literally need a few drops to cover your face), then pat the Eraser wherever you need it. You may be comfortable with the 'thickness' of a heavier concealer, but the coverage ends up being the same with Maestro eraser. The proof is in pictures. The flash is automatically attracted to the lightest part of your face. I find that Eraser does wonders on clients with dark circles.
> 
> Now, if it's just not doing the trick, you might want to go for a color corrector (that's what I recommend to clients who have to 'pack' on concealer to hide really dark circles. Color correctors 'cancel' out the darkness, instead of concealing it.


  	Thanks.  I will try these tips.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't like to have foundation on my fingers too, so I usually use a brush to spread. It is not that I feel my fingers are dirty, I sanitise them before apply makeup, but that I don't want my fingers to get sticky and brown. lol. Lately though, I have tried using my two fingers on my right hand to spread them more before using a brush to blend or buff it in. Hope to see the concealer and foundation this weekend!


----------



## katred (Oct 3, 2012)

OK, reading all the comments and knowing that my skin tends to dry out a bit in the winter, I'm definitely going to see if I can get a sample before committing to this. I like something that makes my face fairly (although not totally) matte, but this sounds like it might be difficult for me to pull off.

  	Any fair ladies have thoughts on whether the lightest shade is light enough? I've still got the end of my summer colour, so I'm not quite as pale as I get (I fade slowly, so that likely won't happen until late in the month), but if I'm spending a lot of money on a foundation, it's going to have to match my normal skin tone, since it'll likely be used more for special occasions.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm finally going to get a eyes to kill shadow. I checked them out long time ago but wasn't ready to start using that kind of texture eyeshadow, they're a little bold for my taste however I'm now ready to step outside the box. I was going to get a Chanel ombre but I think Armani eyes to kill are better especially since Chanel has changed their formula. I will either get #8 or #3 About two weeks ago I was playing around with Armani lipsticks and I LOVED the formula but didn't want to make a snap decision. So I didn't get one but when I go to get the eyeshadow, I'll probably get a lippie too.

  	Not interested in the foundation, Guerlain is my one & only.


----------



## katred (Oct 5, 2012)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm finally going to get a eyes to kill shadow. I checked them out long time ago but wasn't ready to start using that kind of texture eyeshadow, they're a little bold for my taste however I'm now ready to step outside the box. I was going to get a Chanel ombre but I think Armani eyes to kill are better especially since Chanel has changed their formula. I will either get #8 or #3 About two weeks ago I was playing around with Armani lipsticks and I LOVED the formula but didn't want to make a snap decision. So I didn't get one but when I go to get the eyeshadow, I'll probably get a lippie too.
> 
> Not interested in the foundation, Guerlain is my one & only.


  	Enjoy your first one! I totally fell in love with the formula at first touch and just kept adding more. Tragically, my original EtK, Lust Red, has gone missing. It certainly never left my house, but I can't find it anywhere. I love it so much...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 5, 2012)

katred said:


> Enjoy your first one! I totally fell in love with the formula at first touch and just kept adding more. Tragically, my original EtK, Lust Red, has gone missing. It certainly never left my house, but I can't find it anywhere. I love it so much...


  	Thanks! I looked at some swatches again and decided on #7 Sweet Fire, I love the name and #400 lippie since I'm still in need of a red lipstick.


----------



## katred (Oct 6, 2012)

Best Things in Beauty has been posting reviews of the quads- thought I'd put all the links here at once: 

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/10/giorgio-armani-cosmetics-eyes-to-kill_5.html
  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/10/giorgio-armani-cosmetics-eyes-to-kill_3.html
  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/10/giorgio-armani-cosmetics-eyes-to-kill.html
  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/09/giorgio-armani-cosmetics-eyes-to-kill.html

  	She seems really in love with the formula. The colours look very soft, so I imagine they would all give a more subtle kind of a look, but some of them do have some pretty amazingly special shades. The green-themed palette looks especially pretty. 

  	And here's pics of the different shades of liquid lipstick (holy bold colours batman!):

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/09/coming-attraction-giorgio-armani_4904.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 7, 2012)

Kate, what are some nice plums that lean more purple than red in either the regular or the sheer RdAs?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 8, 2012)

The green quad looks gorgeous! I told myself not to buy another green eyeshadow palette because I don't wear them a lot, but this one looks like it has grey and black, so it isn't straight up green.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried the loose powder? Is it ok for oily skin?


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have extremely oily skin, and I'm not very fond of the Armani Loose Powder at all. I don't think it's milled finely enough.. and it tends to 'sit' on my skin, no matter how little I use.

  	I prefer Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder in 02.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 8, 2012)

I got my eyes to kill shadow in #7 Sweet Fire and it looks great on my skin tone and nicely bring out my brown eyes. I didn't like how the red lipstick looked on me so I didn't get a lippy.


----------



## katred (Oct 8, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Kate, what are some nice plums that lean more purple than red in either the regular or the sheer RdAs?


  	Hm... Regular lipstick #604 leans more purple, definitely, but it's quite dark, so it's not the kind of thing that you could wear all the time. #602 in the sheer formula is definitely purple, but I don't know that I'd even characterise it as plum: 






  	The sheer shade #601 is purply too, but it's redder overall.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh that's really beautiful! Thanks!!


----------



## Ladychris11 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my, thanks for the reply, and for saving me quite a lot of bucks!


----------



## katred (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate to admit this, but I'm starting to wonder about the "Zero" gloss. I guess it's something I'll have to test for myself, but I'm curious to see if it makes much of a difference in terms of how my lips look. And I am sort of curious about the "white" palette in spite of myself.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 11, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> The green quad looks gorgeous! I told myself not to buy another green eyeshadow palette because I don't wear them a lot, but this one looks like it has grey and black, so it isn't straight up green.


 
  	I'm in the same boat. I have a gazillion greens but when I clicked on that first link showing the palettes my eyes zoomed right in on the green one. Now after seeing swatches I will justify buying more green e/s to myself somehow.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 11, 2012)

And here I thought I was all set to go purchase the Lasting Silk foundation as the sample seemed to not argue with my oily skin and the lightest shade I think will work well. But now all the talk about the new foundation has me very curious about it. I'm going to try to get by Nordies in a few days and check and see if there are uber pale shades that might work.

  	I'm still mad at Chanel for putting the 2 lightest shades of Matte Lum out to pasture. I had a great match in porcelain after a very long search. This one SA still wants to sell me the Clair which is two shades darker but it looks like I've played in the mud and rubbed my face.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 11, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I have extremely oily skin, and I'm not very fond of the Armani Loose Powder at all. I don't think it's milled finely enough.. and it tends to 'sit' on my skin, no matter how little I use.
> 
> I prefer Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder in 02.


 
  	Ingenue--I too like LM Secret Brightening Powder. Being quite pale I use #1. I used to use it to use it just under my eyes like the SA told me several yrs ago but now I dust a bit all over. There's no heavy feeling and yet it still sets my foundation. It also doesn't tick off my oilies.  I know many people don't use powder to "set" their foundation anymore. But I was taught to always do that.



*For you younger ladies a bit of history:*

  	Way back in 1974 when I was junior high the school actually had a makeup lady come in to teach the girls about makeup. We were told to start right away brushing our eyebrows up and outward every morning and every night. And it was a must to set your makeup with powder and so on. They split up groups consisting of all the JH grades 7th--9th. I was soooo not interested in this as a  7th grader. And at 12 I was only allowed to wear lip balm.

  	When I was in 8th or 9th grade all the girls were required to take Home Ec to prepare us to be proper wives. We were taught about skin tones. Apparently it was of the upmost importance to know what "season" we were. Also we had to "study" each other ad give advise on what colors you should wear and what your best feature was about your face. I suppose that was so that we would be well dressed arm candy for our future husbands to take to business dinners. We bagan a bit of cooking, ironing, simple sewing, and such. In high school as 10th graders we had to take home ec 2 that started where the other left off.  I loathed those classes and I still loathe cooking, which I don't know how to anyway. Same thing with cleaning and I can barely sew on a botton. Everything else gets sent to the tailor. 

  	The most useful and fun thing I learned was from my older sister and that was the art of flirting. She was a master and apparently that runs in our family and we all excel in this area. I used to watch her do her makeup and get all gorgeous for a date. I guess I just never saw myself doing that, but when the time came of course I did the same thing. From there I gradually became more of a girly girl, although I always have and always will be competitive as hell. But I was not the type tomboy that wouldn't wear fun trendy clothes and such. I just didn't like skirts and dresses. My awesome sister being 8 yrs older would take me shopping and buy me or I should say picked out all the cool fashion fads of that time as I'm sure our mom just gave my sister her credit card My mother hated shopping,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My brain cannot comprehend this concept.  My sister had a part-time job and she would often out of her small paycheck buy pretty things when she went shopping with her friends to bring home to me. I didn't fully reach my full on girly girl until about 10 yrs ago, around 40 and I'm still loving it at 50.

  	Oh and thank goodness I got the flirting thing down to a science since I married an engineer. He comes from a family of the same, engineers and accountants. Apparently they not even aware of the notion of flirting or anything of that nature. I suppose my now hubby of 25 yrs needed that couple drinks to loosen his sense of humor prior to my cousin introducing us when we ran into him and some friends at a local college hangout.

  	Again sorry to babble. My ADD gets the best of me, especially at 5:00am during an insomnia spell. Yay menopause for all this and the hot cold off and on. I won't say night sweats as we ladies do not sweat, we glisten.


----------



## Genn (Oct 11, 2012)

Shaddow Addict reading your post it reminded me off a" Charm and Poise" class I had in middle school. I am 35 soon and equal rights was well in to place so I have no idea why this was an option for our "mini"classes they had us doing for our homeroom period for a short time. Anyway because it was my third choice and the other classes were full I had this class. We were taught things like crossing our legs properly (at our ankles) and how to get in out of a car gracefully with an umbrella. I vaguley rember something about lipstick, but I didnt wear make up to school on a regular basis at that time so I didn't retain any of the imformation.


----------



## katred (Oct 11, 2012)

^ Love it! They'd phased out makeup tutorials by the time I took Home Ec, but I likewise hated every minute of it. I managed to sew my sleeve to the apron we had to make. My one point of pride was that I was so cautious about feeding fabric through the machines that my stitches were incredibly tight (although far from perfectly even)- so tight that my teacher couldn't even remove them with her little hook tool.

  	After sitting through those classes, I learned nothing, but I have come to love cooking, since my father took a lot of classes and, let's face it, I love to eat good food.

  	Oh, and I did manage to make a really nice stuffed swan. With the world's strongest seams.


----------



## Genn (Oct 11, 2012)

In high school they had us sew together a backpack in home ec. I hate sewing to this day. I refuse to do it. Told my ex-husband who was in the Navy to iron his own damn uniform too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 12, 2012)

katred said:


> I hate to admit this, but I'm starting to wonder about the "Zero" gloss. I guess it's something I'll have to test for myself, but I'm curious to see if it makes much of a difference in terms of how my lips look. And I am sort of curious about the "white" palette in spite of myself.


  	I am curious about what the gloss will do. Not sure if it will dry up my lips. I always need balm or gloss for my dry lips.


----------



## MACina (Oct 30, 2012)

The Holiday Collection is already available here and I ordered the Loose Powder "Moonlight Pink" on Saturday.

  	I hope to receive it tomorrow!

  	I will skip the rest of the collection...I would have gotten the Moonlight White Palette too but since it includes a lip product
  	it is a no-go for me.


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking forward to your thoughts. I wasn't sure what was going on with this launch, as I haven't heard anything about it being available, but I'm glad to know it is. I suspect it'll be out soon enough in Canada as well. Everyone except Dior seems to have held off until November this year.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2012)

While we are looking forward to the holiday collection, allow me to indulge and backtrack as I just came back from my haul of fall and summer collection. lol. I got RdA Sheer 505, RdA 601, gloss 515, EtK #28, Neo-Black palette, and the new eyeshadow purple quad Parma. I bought RdA601 on a whim, it looks a very dark plum in the tube, but when I swatched on my hand it was a deep raspberry. I'll try it on my lips tonight! Hopefully my pigmented lips will not change the colour too much. It was difficult to choose between Neo-Brown and Neo-Black, but I went back for Neo-Black half an hour after walking away. It was very expensive, $110! I also got a sample of Maestro foundation #4.5 and the pink primer.


----------



## MACina (Oct 31, 2012)

This is a great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Enjoy all your goodies Miss QQ!

  	The Neo Black Palette is so beautiful...I love it!!!

  	And if I had to choose one of them I would have gotten the Neo Black too.
  	I got and like both palettes but the Neo Black is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Miss QQ said:


> While we are looking forward to the holiday collection, allow me to indulge and backtrack as I just came back from my haul of fall and summer collection. lol. I got RdA Sheer 505, RdA 601, gloss 515, EtK #28, Neo-Black palette, and the new eyeshadow purple quad Parma. I bought RdA601 on a whim, it looks a very dark plum in the tube, but when I swatched on my hand it was a deep raspberry. I'll try it on my lips tonight! Hopefully my pigmented lips will not change the colour too much. It was difficult to choose between Neo-Brown and Neo-Black, but I went back for Neo-Black half an hour after walking away. It was very expensive, $110! I also got a sample of Maestro foundation #4.5 and the pink primer.


----------



## katred (Oct 31, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> While we are looking forward to the holiday collection, allow me to indulge and backtrack as I just came back from my haul of fall and summer collection. lol. I got RdA Sheer 505, RdA 601, gloss 515, EtK #28, Neo-Black palette, and the new eyeshadow purple quad Parma. I bought RdA601 on a whim, it looks a very dark plum in the tube, but when I swatched on my hand it was a deep raspberry. I'll try it on my lips tonight! Hopefully my pigmented lips will not change the colour too much. It was difficult to choose between Neo-Brown and Neo-Black, but I went back for Neo-Black half an hour after walking away. It was very expensive, $110! I also got a sample of Maestro foundation #4.5 and the pink primer.


  	Fantastic choices! I also had a hard time choosing between the Black and Brown palettes, but I ultimately figured that I'd get more use out of the black. Gloss 515 is AMAZING. I absolutely love it as a distinctive variation for an everyday look.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks, MACina and katred! I picked these things mainly from reading this thread!  I was drawn to Neo-Brown, but Neo-Black seems less dupeable in my stash and the eyeshadow shades are gorgeous. If I could I would bring back both palettes. 

  	I wore RdA 601 and it is a true plum on me, no brown or red. It isn't too vampish so I don't feel uncomfortable wearing it. I love the texture, glides on smoothly and evenly. I'll be wearing it a lot this fall and holiday. I'll be spacing out the rest of the items, and try them one by one in November. They cheer me up in my mundane daily routine.

  	I had a RdA 506, purchased at my only local counter and I asked earlier why the tube had bubbles at the tip. Turns out that what katred said is true, that during transportation the temperature got too high and probably the tubes melted slightly. My 506 is soft and slanted. I now doubt the quality of the products the counter, so sadly I may not purchase anymore Armani until I get to another counter, maybe overseas, where I bought my latest haul.


----------



## MACina (Nov 1, 2012)

I received Moonlight Pink yesterday and looooooooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love it so much that I ordered a BU immediatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It makes such a beautiful rosy glow on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have not compared them side by side yet but I' d say that Moonlight Pink is a glowy version
  	of the Loose Powder from Transluminence Collection (Spring 2011).


----------



## katred (Nov 3, 2012)

Information from British Beauty Blogger on the upcoming "Lip Maestro" line. I'll be honest, the red-cap packaging looks a bit tacky to me, but I'm curious as to how these will be different from a standard liquid lipstick. Armani does generally manage to warp my brain with their technology. 

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/11/giorgio-armani-lip-maestro.html


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't believe I am saying this but I am thinking about getting the Moonlight palette.


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2012)

First review I've seen of the Moonlight White palette. She'll apparently be posting a review of Moonlight Beige as well.

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2012/11/giorgio-armani-beauty-snow-shimmer.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's her review of the neutral palette. I like it one more than the White palette, and now after seeing the swatches I really need it. Not good!

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.sg/2012/11/giorgio-armani-beauty-makep-palette-in.html


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2012)

I do really like these. The Moonlight White is probably more "me", but the Beige is lovely too. I feel like it would make for a gorgeous Spring look- very soft and natural- whereas the white looks more holiday-like. It's worrying me (or at least my wallet) how much I like these.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 10, 2012)

katred said:


> I do really like these. The Moonlight White is probably more "me", but the Beige is lovely too. I feel like it would make for a gorgeous Spring look- very soft and natural- whereas the white looks more holiday-like. It's worrying me (or at least my wallet) how much I like these.


  	I saw these IRL yesterday. Stunning. You are spot on about the beige one. It would be amazing for spring. I don't think the white one is "holiday" per say but definitely has a winter feel. Word of advice. The powder has a large amount of glitter overspray on it when new. Dust that off first. The powder underneath is stunning.


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I saw these IRL yesterday. Stunning. You are spot on about the beige one. It would be amazing for spring. I don't think the white one is "holiday" per say but definitely has a winter feel. Word of advice. The powder has a large amount of glitter overspray on it when new. Dust that off first. The powder underneath is stunning.


  	I'm doomed... Between these and the new eye shadow palettes, which I'm trying, desperately, to ignore, I can't resist. I already kick myself for not getting both Fall palettes. I must say, I use my Neo-Black all the time. I have to force myself to go a week without it. Thanks for the tip on the overspray. I'll make sure I get a good swatch without it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ I wore Neo-Black over the weekend. I use a little of the matte black only, so it wasn't a smoky dramatic eye look. I'll try that next time. How do you use the blush? As a contour or blush colour? It is like Nars Madly but less pink. I can wear Madly as a blush on its own.

  	I tried my sample of Maestro Fusion Foundation #4.5. When I just put it on my face I thought it looked slightly too dark, but right after I blended it out it matched my skin. The texture is great, it didn't feel dry or oily on my skin. I agree with what Armani says, that I forget I'm wearing foundation. It reminds me of MUFE HD foundation, but Maestro is superior in texture and finish. MUFE HD is too dry for me. Maestro didn't cover all my imperfections, but it blurred them, and I guess that is what this foundation set out to do. I really like it, but I think on days when I feel I need a more flawless base, I will go with something else. I haven't try building it up though, not sure how well it can function that way.


----------



## MACina (Nov 12, 2012)

Are there any opinions on the Luminessence BB Cream?Did anybody try it?

  	I really like that it has SPF 50 but it comes in only one "universal" shade and that scares me a bit because I am
  	very pale.


----------



## katred (Nov 12, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I wore Neo-Black over the weekend. I use a little of the matte black only, so it wasn't a smoky dramatic eye look. I'll try that next time. *How do you use the blush? As a contour or blush colour?* It is like Nars Madly but less pink. I can wear Madly as a blush on its own.
> 
> I tried my sample of Maestro Fusion Foundation #4.5. When I just put it on my face I thought it looked slightly too dark, but right after I blended it out it matched my skin. The texture is great, it didn't feel dry or oily on my skin. I agree with what Armani says, that I forget I'm wearing foundation. It reminds me of MUFE HD foundation, but Maestro is superior in texture and finish. MUFE HD is too dry for me. Maestro didn't cover all my imperfections, but it blurred them, and I guess that is what this foundation set out to do. I really like it, but I think on days when I feel I need a more flawless base, I will go with something else. I haven't try building it up though, not sure how well it can function that way.


  	I'm wearing it today, actually. I had originally thought I'd use it as more of a contour, but I've found that I really like it as a blush. It's a warm shade, but it blends enough with the pink tones in my skin that I find it very flattering. It really seems to show off my cheekbones- makes them stand out nicely for some reason.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Nov 12, 2012)

MACina said:


> Are there any opinions on the Luminessence BB Cream?Did anybody try it?
> 
> I really like that it has SPF 50 but it comes in only one "universal" shade and that scares me a bit because I am
> very pale.


	Interesting, but I am very pale as well!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 17, 2012)

Have you all tried the GA Lip Maestros (matte liquid lipstick that also stains). they look glossy here but they dry down to matte after a while & have great staying power

  	They are lovely & the color selection is awesome. I got mine at Saks

  	L-R #500, #400, #503

  	Flash






  	No Flash


----------



## MACina (Nov 17, 2012)

WOW.....# 400 looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Thank you for the swatches LeeleeBell !!!


LeeleeBell said:


> Have you all tried the GA Lip Maestros (matte liquid lipstick that also stains). they look glossy here but they dry down to matte after a while & have great staying power
> 
> They are lovely & the color selection is awesome. I got mine at Saks
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the swatches! #503 looks amazing. Here's Temptalia's review of it as well: 

  	http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-503-red-fuchsia-lip-maestro-review-photos-swatches

  	And here is the link to Messy Wands' swatches: 

  	http://www.messywands.com/2012/11/giorgio-armani-lip-maestro-matte.html

  	I went by my Armani counter today, but it was an exercise in frustration. Both MUAs had clients getting their makeup done, so they had pulled almost all the new stuff away to use on those ladies. The Maestro lipsticks haven't arrived yet. The palettes have, but Moonlight white was nowhere to be found. Moonlight Beige is very pretty. While I think of it, here's T's review of that too: 

  	http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-moonlight-beige-palette-review-photos-swatches

  	The shadow palettes were there, but they were trapped on the other side of one of the women having her makeup done. (The only Armani counter in Montreal is a tragedy... as soon as you have more than one person looking at the pretties, you're all pretty much stuck.

  	I tried the new foundation on and purposely put it on the driest, flakiest part of my face (the sides of my nose), but I didn't have any problems. I'm just nervous about trying it because if it doesn't work, it's a pricey mistake.


----------



## MACina (Nov 17, 2012)

I wonder if the # 400 is somehow close to Chanel Dragon???

  	It looks a bit similar especially in LeeleeBells second pic.


----------



## katred (Nov 18, 2012)

MACina said:


> I wonder if the # 400 is somehow close to Chanel Dragon???
> 
> It looks a bit similar especially in LeeleeBells second pic.


  	I agree. I wonder how Chanel feels about removing their liquid lipstick just as everyone else launched their own versions. The timing seems really strange.


----------



## MACina (Nov 18, 2012)

I wonder the same thing!

  	Maybe they plan on releasing a new version/new shades of the RA Laques as they just did with
  	the RA Lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





katred said:


> I agree. *I wonder how Chanel feels about removing their liquid lipstick just as everyone else launched their own versions.* The timing seems really strange.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 18, 2012)

HELP!!! I am placing an order as I got T's email about the 20% off and by the way if you haven't seen it YSL is doing the same.

  	I'm going to get Lasting Sik foundation and Lum Silk compact for touch ups on the go. I heard/read it can be good for oily skin as well. Anyone can verify this?

  	Aslo wondering if I should get an ETK quad or maybe just 2 or 3 singles. I love greens (quite possibly own dupes, have a gazillion greens & purple) the #3 looks so gorgeous. I'm trying to control my fingers so I don't order half the site.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 18, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> HELP!!! I am placing an order as I got T's email about the 20% off and by the way if you haven't seen it YSL is doing the same.
> 
> I'm going to get Lasting Sik foundation and Lum Silk compact for touch ups on the go. I heard/read it can be good for oily skin as well. Anyone can verify this?
> 
> Aslo wondering if I should get an ETK quad or maybe just 2 or 3 singles. I love greens (quite possibly own dupes, have a gazillion greens & purple) the #3 looks so gorgeous. I'm trying to control my fingers so I don't order half the site.


  	I can't really help here.  I'm kicking myself as I just bought a bunch of Armani stuff.  I would love 20% off.  I did have my eye on #3.  The colors are soft so it kind of reminds me of spring.  I would have thought they would have had some deeper colors but you know spring colors come out pretty early anyway.  I saw a Burberry palette with soft green it it and when I swatched it, it did call to mind this palette so I decided to hold off and swatch them side by side to see which one I liked best.  I don't think I have a green like it either.  I haven't heard much about any singles.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 18, 2012)

YSL Pure Chromatics e/s palette #10 is also calling my name. I really love the colors in it. I'm not going to buy the Armani and the YSL. I've never used YSL e/s before but I think I've heard good things about them. I wonder how they compare to Armani's.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ I bought the Armani Parma quad (purple) but haven't use it yet. I don't own any YSL eyeshadow, except the travel palette.

  	LeeleeBell - Thanks for the swatches! Do they have any scent?

  	katred - I tried the Neo-Black blush as a blush and I like it.

  	I got to try Maestro foundation a few more times and I like it very much. I don't remember it being dry on me, but today it does feel that way. Maybe it's the new office air.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^Yes that has me also. I was so drawn to the colors earlier that I didn't even read this. I do like that they are not super shimmery and have few mattes considering my massive e/s collection. This might just be the deal breaker for me. While I love the colors in the YSL green paletee. Some mattes I find difficult to blend very well.

  	Benefits:
  	Eyes to Kill palette includes an extraordinary *matte that easily blends *with an exceptionally luminous satin veil.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I bought the Armani Parma quad (purple) but haven't use it yet. I don't own any YSL eyeshadow, except the travel palette.
> 
> LeeleeBell - Thanks for the swatches! Do they have any scent?
> 
> ...


 
  	The Maestro foundation felt dry on me at first so I just started putting it on directly after I moisturized my face and I had no problems.  Now that it is fall, I am using a heavier moisturizer so maybe I can wait for a while before I put on the foundation but I've gotten used to this routine now.


----------



## MACina (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are swatches of the Lip Maestros on _kaisobsessions.com_:

http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=1106


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2012)

MACina said:


> Here are swatches of the Lip Maestros on _kaisobsessions.com_:
> 
> http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=1106


  	Oooh! Thanks Macina! I found some on Messy Wands as well, although she seems to be missing colour 402. I'm definitely interested in Dark Velvet. Even the name gives me happy little shivers.


----------



## MACina (Nov 23, 2012)

Me too....and in Artdeco (# 502) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The Red (# 400) is very pretty too but I have Chanel Dragon + BUs and that is why I am going to skip this
  	one.



katred said:


> Oooh! Thanks Macina! I found some on Messy Wands as well, although she seems to be missing colour 402.* I'm definitely interested in Dark Velvet.* Even the name gives me happy little shivers.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 24, 2012)

I like 504!


----------



## katred (Nov 24, 2012)

Surprise! Here's what we can expect from Armani for Spring. I think that continuing with the palettes is a smart idea. Not sure I love either of the colour schemes in these, but that's just my taste. I have a feeling I'll get suckered in when I meet them in person:

  	http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2012/11/armani-pop-collection-spring-2013.html


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 24, 2012)

The link isn't working for me. I'm getting something that looks like one of our cats types when he walks across my daughter's laptop.


----------



## MACina (Nov 24, 2012)

I try to post it again:

http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/11/armani-pop-collection-spring-2013.html


  	Does it work for you now?For me it does....



shadowaddict said:


> The link isn't working for me. I'm getting something that looks like one of our cats types when he walks across my daughter's laptop.


----------



## MACina (Nov 24, 2012)

I loooooove both palettes and the pink Blushing Farbic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	Thank you Katred!


katred said:


> Surprise! Here's what we can expect from Armani for Spring. I think that continuing with the palettes is a smart idea. Not sure I love either of the colour schemes in these, but that's just my taste. I have a feeling I'll get suckered in when I meet them in person:
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2012/11/armani-pop-collection-spring-2013.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, katred and MACina!  MACina - Your link works for me.  At first glance I don't like both palettes, but I see the look done on the model and I'm excited at the looks I can create with both palettes. I've not looked at the Blushing Fabric before. Is it a liquid blush? I prefer powder blushes.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd love to try that new lip formula, I like the 500.

  	Love the white packaging for spring, but I would never buy such a palette. Firstly because of the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, secondly because I don't like blush and e/s combined in one. Also I only wear neutral e/s shades, so I don't have any use for blues, etc.
  	If they'd sell the blush seperatly  I would buy one, depending on if I like the color of course.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 25, 2012)

MACina said:


> I try to post it again:
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/11/armani-pop-collection-spring-2013.html
> 
> ...


  	This link worked for me. I don't know why this one did but the other didn't.

  	The palettes aren't calling me which is good for my wallet.


----------



## katred (Nov 25, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> This link worked for me. I don't know why this one did but the other didn't.
> 
> The palettes aren't calling me which is good for my wallet.


  	I think the problem was that I posted the original link after I'd asked Google to translate it, so it got messed up. Glad you can open it now!

  	There's nothing I particularly dislike about the palettes, but I feel like I have dupes for the colours (famous last words) and at nearly $100 a pop, I can afford to pass up on them. The blushes included are lovely and spring-y though. Not crazy about the white packaging...


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 25, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I'd love to try that new lip formula, I like the 500.
> 
> Love the white packaging for spring, but I would never buy such a palette. Firstly because of the price
> 
> ...


  	I'm the same way I don't like mixed palettes. I want e/s together and other prducts in their own packaging. Especially lippies, I hate lip products in palettes. They get so messy, at least for me.

  	Off topic: My favorite MAC packaging was Holiday 2004. I didn't know then when collections were launched and stumbled across this at the store. I bought the lavender colr e/s palette(doesn't show it) for my daughter and the turquoise lip palette for myself. This is when I learned lip palettes were not for me. The e/s palette was stolen from my daughter's backpack at a soccer game. Does anyone remember these. I couldn't find any good images.  This one you'll have to scroll down about two thirds the way for a pic. It doesn't show the entire collection. But if you've never seen the packaging it's gorgeous, well to me. I thought some of you might want to see.

http://www.extralaces.com/retailtherapy/2004_12_01_retailtherapy_archive.html


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everyone  Here are my latest GA haul goodies  Pics taken with no flash. Cloudy day/minimal light

  	Lipstick # 408 




  	Lip Maestro # 201 (in looove with it; its also new from this haul) on the left and GA # 408 on the right (looks sheer applied on my arm but is build able)







  	GA Eyes to Kill intense #24 










  	Swatched on the left with #14 on the right for comparison (it was limited edition- my favorite e/s)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 2, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> LeeleeBell - Thanks for the swatches! Do they have any scent?


  	I didn't notice any but checked again to answer your question. On the wand itself it smells a little chemically/synthetic (just a little) but on my lips I never noticed this scent.
  	I hate scented makeup so it would have put me off...


----------



## MACina (Dec 2, 2012)

Lovely haul LeeleeBell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you very much for the swatches.They confirm that I need the Lip Maestro # 201.It looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LeeleeBell said:


> Lipstick # 408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 2, 2012)

MACina said:


> Lovely haul LeeleeBell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pleasure to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO excited with it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 201 is the perfect oxblood color for me at least


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm interested in the corrector and concealer. I've started to develope dark circles and my usual concealer (MAC Select Moisturecover NW15) can't cover those up completely.
  	So my questions are: What would be the best shades for me? And also are they suitable for very dry & sensitive skin? I can't use scented products in my eye area. Well, at least most of them make my eyes water/burn.
  	I'm a tad lighter than NW15, so a lighter one than that would be great.
  	(any other recommendations would be greatly appreciated as well!)

  	Oh, and I was slightly interested in that cool toned neutral e/s quad (Tierra Sienna?) Were those LE? Seems like it's sold out. I thought those palettes were new to the permanent range.


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I'm interested in the corrector and concealer. I've started to develope dark circles and my usual concealer (MAC Select Moisturecover NW15) can't cover those up completely.
> So my questions are: What would be the best shades for me? And also are they suitable for very dry & sensitive skin? I can't use scented products in my eye area. Well, at least most of them make my eyes water/burn.
> I'm a tad lighter than NW15, so a lighter one than that would be great.
> (any other recommendations would be greatly appreciated as well!)
> ...


  	The palettes are permanent. If they're sold out, it probably just means that they sold through the initial shipment, but the Maestro liquid lippies and the palettes are here to stay. As long as anything stays in cosmetics.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh man why do I keep coming to this thread? It's damaging to my wallet. I shall purchase Maestro lipstick in #400 (runing outta Chanel Dragon), #201 and #502. I'm so predictable with lip colours, lol


----------



## BrownEy3d (Dec 3, 2012)

wrong thread!


----------



## MACina (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is another review on the Moonlight White Palette on _beautezine.com_:

http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-a...te-in-moonlight-white-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## MACina (Dec 13, 2012)

Review on the Lip Maestro # 400 on_ temptalia.com_:

http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-400-the-red-lip-maestro-review-photos-swatches


----------



## katred (Dec 13, 2012)

MACina said:


> Review on the Lip Maestro # 400 on_ temptalia.com_:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-400-the-red-lip-maestro-review-photos-swatches


  	I think we have a winner in the "find a replacement for Chanel Dragon" sweepstakes... I haven't even had a chance to look at these yet. Every time I go by the Armani counter, it's a flippin' zoo. I did kind of get to swatch the shadow palettes, but they had them sort of shoved under part of the counter (they're in a really tiny space). One of the SA's tried to help me, but there were too many customers and they were preparing for the Lip Maestro launch event, so the most he could do was leave the palettes on a table for me for a couple of minutes. 

  	As I suspected, Pantelleria and Boudoir were my favourites. The formula is really nice, although I still remain to be convinced about how useful the thin strip pans are vs squared ones.


----------



## MACina (Dec 13, 2012)

....and that is really great!

  	I still have Dragon + BUs.But I do not have to worry about running out of it anymore.


katred said:


> *I think we have a winner in the "find a replacement for Chanel Dragon" sweepstakes...* I haven't even had a chance to look at these yet. Every time I go by the Armani counter, it's a flippin' zoo. I did kind of get to swatch the shadow palettes, but they had them sort of shoved under part of the counter (they're in a really tiny space). One of the SA's tried to help me, but there were too many customers and they were preparing for the Lip Maestro launch event, so the most he could do was leave the palettes on a table for me for a couple of minutes.
> 
> As I suspected, Pantelleria and Boudoir were my favourites. The formula is really nice, although I still remain to be convinced about how useful the thin strip pans are vs squared ones.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 14, 2012)

katred said:


> I think we have a winner in the "find a replacement for Chanel Dragon" sweepstakes... I haven't even had a chance to look at these yet. Every time I go by the Armani counter, it's a flippin' zoo. I did kind of get to swatch the shadow palettes, but they had them sort of shoved under part of the counter (they're in a really tiny space). One of the SA's tried to help me, but there were too many customers and they were preparing for the Lip Maestro launch event, so the most he could do was leave the palettes on a table for me for a couple of minutes.
> 
> *As I suspected, Pantelleria and Boudoir were my favourites. The formula is really nice, although I still remain to be convinced about how useful the thin strip pans are vs squared ones*.


  	These are my favorites also. I have not seen them in person but they look so pretty especially Pantelleria for the green lover in me. Are the stripes quite small and slim. I like square ones also. I find them easier to use. How true are the colors as oposed to the online swatches?

  	I also like the colors in YSL's Pure Chromatics palette in #10. It looks a bit sparkly online. Anyone checked this one out?

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Pure-Chromatics/495YSL,default,pd.html?cgid=makeup-eyeshadow&start=1


  	I just need to go play at Nordies and not get too sucked in surounded by all the goodies. I could live in that area of the store.


----------



## katred (Dec 14, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> These are my favorites also. I have not seen them in person but they look so pretty especially Pantelleria for the green lover in me. Are the stripes quite small and slim. I like square ones also. I find them easier to use. *How true are the colors as oposed to the online swatches?*
> 
> I also like the colors in YSL's Pure Chromatics palette in #10. It looks a bit sparkly online. Anyone checked this one out?
> 
> ...


  	I found that the swatches are pretty representative, actually. There is always something about these shades in person that the camera can't quite capture, but they're a good guide in terms of what the colours look like. At least the ones that I've seen...


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Kate. I tried to make it over to that mall but didn't have time. I've got to get a bit more shopping done so I plan to get over there Tues or Wed.


----------



## katred (Dec 22, 2012)

Never pass by an Armani counter when you're trying to do Christmas shopping.


----------



## MACina (Dec 22, 2012)

Better not...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






katred said:


> Never pass by an Armani counter when you're trying to do Christmas shopping.


----------



## katred (Dec 25, 2012)

Dark Velvet somehow jumped into my purse and became part of my Christmas makeup. Can't believe how light this formula feels. Like all liquid lipsticks, it requires a bit of technique when applying, but i'm really impressed. Funny thing, it looked more like a deep brown-red when I swatched it on my hand, but on my lips, it's not nearly as warm. I feel like lipsticks are refusing to pull warm on my lips. It is a really deep, lush colour, though. The MUA immediately grabbed it from the selection and said "THIS is the one you're going to want!" She was absolutely right.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 27, 2012)

I know it looks beautiful on you Kate!


----------



## katred (Dec 27, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I know it looks beautiful on you Kate!


  	Why thank you! Here's what it looks like, actually. 






  	The formula does pull into my lip lines a little, but it's not very noticeable. I found the lasting power was very good and even after eating, it left a nice, even stain. The real selling point, though, is the way it feels. It's like having nothing at all on. There's no weight, it doesn't give me that tight feeling a lot of liquid lipsticks do, it doesn't crack or become uneven. Quite remarkable. Although my MUA warned me that reapplication was tricky, I found that it was incredibly easy. I didn't get any feathering or smudging and I reapplied a couple of times during the day (I was cooking, so a lot of tasting was involved!).


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 27, 2012)

Very beautiful! I agree that lip colours tend to look cool and not warm on you. Quite sure it won't look that pretty on me. Lip maestro will launch at my counter in early January. I'll be looking out for 400. Is it the same shade as RdA 400? I've not seen RdA400 before, I hope I get to swatch it since its the famous red. I'm curious to know if Lip Maestro is too dry for my lips.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow that really looks great on you!  And I love the blond hair!  You do red lips amazingly well.......it wouldn't look that good on me either MissQQ .


----------



## katred (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you very much, ladies! Miss QQ- I believe that #400 is supposed to be like the RdA of the same number. It's the sort of iconic, bold, cardinal red lip. And I don't think it would feel too drying. I've never come across a liquid lipstick that wasn't either drying or prone to bleeding, but this one isn't. (If you eat something oily, you might experience a little bleeding around the edges. I did notice some after Christmas dinner, but it was easy enough to wipe away.)


----------



## MACina (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a review on the Spring Face & Eye Bliss Palette No.1 on _beautezine.com_:


http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-a...bliss-palette-in-no-1-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 9, 2013)

The palette is gorgeous! I feel I have dupes, but it is nice to have all the colours in a pretty, white palette.


----------



## MACina (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is a look she did using the Spring Face & Eye Bliss Palette No. 1 and the Rouge d`Armani Sheer in Beige # 100:


http://www.beautezine.com/look-book-blue-bliss/



  	And here is the review on the Rouge d' Armani Sheer in Beige # 100:

http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-a...ni-sheer-in-beige-100-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> Here is a look she did using the Spring Face & Eye Bliss Palette No. 1 and the Rouge d`Armani Sheer in Beige # 100:
> 
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/look-book-blue-bliss/
> ...


  	I still don't know if I'm sold on the concept of a sheer beige-toned lipstick. Sounds like it would just be a very expensive tinted lip balm. But it does look really nice on her, very spring like and fresh. Although she'd said that the turquoise wasn't as pigmented as the other shades, I don't have any trouble seeing it on her eyes...


----------



## Shypo (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the white compact!  And I too thought they swatched pretty well to be 'less than expected'.  Not sure if I'll plunk down the dough - I wouldn't use the blue.  It looks great on her though!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sheer beige would be 'sheer dead' on my Saran-wrap lips.


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I love the white compact!  And I too thought they swatched pretty well to be 'less than expected'.  Not sure if I'll plunk down the dough - I wouldn't use the blue.  It looks great on her though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol... Saran Wrap... I'm not sure that shade would work on me, but the rosier colour she refers to might.


----------



## MACina (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, "spring" came into my mind immediatly too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I agree with you on the pigmentation.The turquoise looks nicely pigmented on her!

  	The lippie is definitely a skip for me.I have Tropical Mist from CR collection which gives me
  	similar pretty nude shimmer.



katred said:


> My thoughts exactly. These didn't appeal to me as much at first, but now I feel like maybe I spoke too soon. Although I think it might be partly because I just love those little Armani palettes.
> 
> 
> I still don't know if I'm sold on the concept of a sheer beige-toned lipstick. Sounds like it would just be a very expensive tinted lip balm. But it does look really nice on her, *very spring like and fresh.* Although she'd said that the turquoise wasn't as pigmented as the other shades, I don't have any trouble seeing it on her eyes...


----------



## pilina (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!

  	My english ins't perfect, so please forgive me my eventual mistakes.

  	I live in Poland and I'm dying for ETK shadow 27 oxidised silver.
  	Unfortunately, it's no longer available in my country.

  	Have you heard anything about it to join to the permanent collection?
  	Or maybe you know any international online shop where I can buy this shade?
  	The few I found offer extremely expensive postage to Poland (e.g. nordstorm) what doubles the price of eyeshadow.

  	greetings from Poland


----------



## MACina (Jan 30, 2013)

I received the spring palettes today...they are both sooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am totally in love with them


----------



## katred (Jan 30, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received the spring palettes today...they are both sooooooooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Those are pretty. Dying to know what you think of them. I've found the quality of the shadows in all these Armani mini-palettes to be excellent, even if I opted not to buy them. They even seemed more pigmented than the new Quattro shadow palettes.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 30, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received the spring palettes today...they are both sooooooooo pretty :eyelove:   I am totally in love with them


  Macina could you swatch the second one, because I've only seen swatches of the one with the light blue e/s?!


----------



## MACina (Jan 31, 2013)

I totally agree with you, Katred!
  	The texture of the eyeshadows and the blushes is really very nice.
  	I don' t have any of the new Quattros and not compare them.I do only have one of the "old" Quattros and LE ones and I definitely like the eyehshadows included in the mini-palettes better too.



Anneri said:


> Macina could you swatch the second one, because I've only seen swatches of the one with the light blue e/s?!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the picture! I hope to see reviews and swatches of the purple palette too. Which do you prefer? I like them very much, but I'm not even sure if my counter is getting them.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MACina* 




 		 			Anneri, I will try to do swatches as soon as there is enough daylight outside.We are having _very_ cloudy days here ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	I can totally relate, it's looking like the world is going to end over here - plus, why has it to be *this* stormy?!


----------



## MACina (Jan 31, 2013)

I just played with the # 2 palette and here are my thoughts:

Powder: The powder is defnitely a _powder_ and NOT a blush.It does nearly have the color of my skin.It is just a subtle, rosy color and I will use all over as a face powder.
  	I think that it is comparable to a MAC Beauty Powder.It has more a matte base but does also have some sheen/shimmer.Hard to describe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows: ARMANI....they have this "typical" Armani texture.Soft and smooth and they melt into the skin and leave a beautiful shimmer.It feels a bit like silk on the skin.The purple one looks a bit like MAC Stars'N'Rockets eyeshadow.It has a purple/blue duochrome shimmer.Very pretty!The other 2 eyeshadows are more neutral but very pretty colors.They have more  a "silky shimmer" whereas the purple one has more this duochrome shimmer.I hope that "silky shimmer" makes sense.Again hard to describe.
  	They are definitely more sheer.Especially the 2 neutral ones.The purple eyeshadow is more buildable,though.But I am not sure if I want them to be too opaque because I love them for this subtle, silky shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have not yet played with the other one and therefore I cannot select a favorite but I have a feeling that I won' t be able to select a winner since they are quite different and both right up my alley colorwise.

  	Ok....I tried to make swatches but I am not sure if makes sense to post them since they do *NOT* show the colors how they look IRL *AT ALL*.
  	They look quite chalky in the swatches and the shimmer is not visible at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The powder is on the far left.As you can see it is (nearly) invisible on my skin.







_If you plan on getting the palettes please check them out in person before you make a decision!_




Anneri said:


> I can totally relate, it's looking like the world is going to end over here - plus, *why has it to be *this* stormy?!*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 13, 2013)

I didn't get anything from the Spring collection but I did repurchase my luminous silk foundation.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 17, 2013)

I am thinking of getting the Maestro foundation.  Do any of you know of a shade conversion chart using MAC codes?  I did check T's matrix, but Maestro is not yet listed.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## katred (Feb 18, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> I am thinking of getting the Maestro foundation.  Do any of you know of a shade conversion chart using MAC codes?  I did check T's matrix, but Maestro is not yet listed.  Thanks in advance!


  	Armani's foundation codes are generally pretty consistent from one formula to another, so if you check for another one of their foundations on the Temptalia matrix, the colour match should apply to the MAestro foundation  as well. I'm NC15 and the only one that's really light enough for me is #2.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, katred!   





katred said:


> Armani's foundation codes are generally pretty consistent from one formula to another, so if you check for another one of their foundations on the Temptalia matrix, the colour match should apply to the MAestro foundation  as well. I'm NC15 and the only one that's really light enough for me is #2.


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 18, 2013)

I am a little late to the game, but I just got one of the ETK eyeshadows and I am super impressed. It's what I have GbA MES always wanted to look like. And I haven't even used it wet while I have to use the MES wet and over a dark base to get an result that is somewhat similar. 




katred said:


> Not sure there is one, strictly speaking. *They're a powder*, so I don't think they'd go off. At least I hope they won't, because you really don't need to use much of them, so I'm likely to be buried with the ones I have.


  	Really? I was under the impression they were some sort of cream to powder eyeshadow, which would reduce the self life drastically. Can anyone shed some light onto this? _*confused*_


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Armani blender brush for liquid foundation?  I've read some great reviews for it.


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 20, 2013)

^ I have been reading about that brush too and found a beauty blogger on yt who used it but said she prefered Shu Uemura 18 for foundation so I am lemming that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 20, 2013)

I love love love love GA's Luminous Silk foundation!  A friend introduced me to it and it feels soooo silky, gives nice medium coverage, and leaves a natural, slightly satin finish.  I'm asian, nc25 with yellow undertones and I use shade 5.  My friend is the same as me with stronger yellow undertones and she uses 5.5.  I'm wanting to try the GA Designer Lift foundations.  Anyone try these yet?  It supposedly uses "Blue light" to counter any discolorations.  This girl has a great review on it.  http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/giorgio-armani-designer-lift-smoothing-firming-foundation-review/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2013)

I recently purchased Smoldering Plum from the Loreal line and it is an exact dupe for ETK in #2. *sigh* I wish I knew before I bought the ETK. Well my sister now has the Loreal one for her collection


----------



## Dawn (Feb 20, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> I am thinking of getting the Maestro foundation.  Do any of you know of a shade conversion chart using MAC codes?  I did check T's matrix, but Maestro is not yet listed.  Thanks in advance!


  	I'm a NW20 in MAC foundation.  In the Maestro, the 5 was a little pale and the 5.5 was perfect.  The 5.5 Luminous Silk was a bit dark and looked orangeish on me.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 20, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> Has anyone tried the Armani blender brush for liquid foundation?  I've read some great reviews for it.


  	I hope it is good, I just ordered one last week.  *anxiously waiting for package to arrive*


----------



## califabulous (Feb 20, 2013)

i sampled armani maestro and it was beautiful!  so smooth and light it felt like nothing was on my skin!  the color match was spot on I tried shade 10.  But after testing it, i had a sort of break out...like when I used smashbox primer.  it must be the silicone.  I really loved it though.  AND i refuse to toss my sample.  I want to try luminous silk next.  I went to get a sample of shade 9 but it looked way too light.  I didn't have time to color match so maybe I will try another time.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 21, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> I hope it is good, I just ordered one last week.  *anxiously waiting for package to arrive*


  	I can't wait to hear what you think of it.  I use Armani Lasting Silk foundation and I think this would be good to use with it. I am thinking of trying Burberry Velvet foundation it is also a liquid so the brush I choose would be good I suppose for any liquid foundation.


  	I will have to check out the Shu #18. I pulled up some reviews and people seem to love it as well.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 21, 2013)

califabulous said:


> i sampled armani maestro and it was beautiful!  so smooth and light it felt like nothing was on my skin!  the color match was spot on I tried shade 10.  But after testing it, i had a sort of break out...like when I used smashbox primer.  it must be the silicone.  I really loved it though.  AND i refuse to toss my sample.  I want to try luminous silk next.  I went to get a sample of shade 9 but it looked way to light.  I didn't have time to color match so maybe I will try another time.


  	Luminous Silk is my HG foundation and yes #9 is too light for you, #10 would probably be your match.


----------



## califabulous (Feb 22, 2013)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Luminous Silk is my HG foundation and yes #9 is too light for you, #10 would probably be your match.


  	HG?? Wow, I need to try this like yesterday.... thanks for the shade rec.  Cant wait to try this!  Do you use a primer under or powder over to set it?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 22, 2013)

califabulous said:


> HG?? Wow, I need to try this like yesterday.... thanks for the shade rec.  Cant wait to try this!  Do you use a primer under or powder over to set it?


 
  	I don't use a primer and I have combo oily skin and get great lasting power, I do set with powder.


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> I'm a NW20 in MAC foundation.  In the Maestro, the 5 was a little pale and the 5.5 was perfect.  The 5.5 Luminous Silk was a bit dark and looked orangeish on me.


  	Do you happen to have swatches?  I use Luminous Silk in 5 (a weeee bit light but w/ bronzer its ok).  I'm NC25 in MAC foundations and I want to try Maestro.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 22, 2013)

kpxgenie said:


> Do you happen to have swatches?  I use Luminous Silk in 5 (a weeee bit light but w/ bronzer its ok).  I'm NC25 in MAC foundations and I want to try Maestro.


  	I dumped the rest of the 5.5 Maestro in with the sample of 5 trying to get a few more days out of it.  Let me check and see if I have any other samples of it I can swatch.  The sample packet of Luminous silk I tossed after I applied it as I looked like an Oompa Loompa with it on.  LOL


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 24, 2013)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I don't use a primer and I have combo oily skin and get great lasting power, I do set with powder.


  	I have oily skin, sometimes combo. My skin is moody. I use the Lasting Silk but have heard great reviews about Lum Silk. I may have to get a sample and see how it does. I do have the Lum Silk powder compact I carry in my handbag for touchups and I really like it.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 28, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> I have oily skin, sometimes combo. My skin is moody. I use the Lasting Silk but have heard great reviews about Lum Silk. I may have to get a sample and see how it does. I do have the Lum Silk powder compact I carry in my handbag for touchups and I really like it.


  	I started out using the Lasting Silk but I really don't like a matte finish or formulas that are designed to control oil. I'd rather a little shine come through, then I can apply powder and build to the matteness I want and I do exactly that with Luminous Silk. I lightly set it when I first apply it, then I lightly touch up mid day and I still maintain that "luminous" glow without the foundation melting off my face.


----------



## katred (Mar 10, 2013)

So... Some time between March and May, we're going to see a new gloss from Armani, a super-high-shine formula called "Flash Lacquer". Not exactly sure how these will differ from the Gloss d'Armani, which is already my favourite gloss, but chances are it won't be difficult to find a shade because *there's 36 to choose from*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here are some details from BTiB: 

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/02/coming-attraction-giorgio-armani-beauty.html

  	Also, here's a look at the Summer collection, which will be another of their adorable little face and eye palettes and two limited glosses in shades of orange: 

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/giorgio-armani-summer-2013-makeup-collection-preview-photos.html


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm excited for those new glosses and I'm liking the summer face palette too. Don't think I would buy that one, but I would like to try a gloss.


----------



## katred (Mar 10, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I'm excited for those new glosses and I'm liking the summer face palette too. Don't think I would buy that one, but I would like to try a gloss.


  	That's what I was thinking. I don't know that I'd wear the Summer palette, but the glosses look pretty. I'm more interested in the permanent glosses, though, since there will be such a range of shades available. I can't wait to see a complete list.


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2013)

katred said:


> So... Some time between March and May, we're going to see a new gloss from Armani, a super-high-shine formula called "Flash Lacquer". Not exactly sure how these will differ from the Gloss d'Armani, which is already my favourite gloss, but chances are it won't be difficult to find a shade because *there's 36 to choose from*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Thank you for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am with you, katred! I am much more interested in the new perm glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think that the summer collection is a skip for me.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2013)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I started out using the Lasting Silk but I really don't like a matte finish or formulas that are designed to control oil. I'd rather a little shine come through, then I can apply powder and build to the matteness I want and I do exactly that with Luminous Silk. I lightly set it when I first apply it, then I lightly touch up mid day and I still maintain that "luminous" glow without the foundation melting off my face.


  	Thanks, it's good to know that it didn't make you super oily. I still haven't made it to the counter to get a sample of the Luminous Silk. I'd like to give it a go and see how works with my skin.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2013)

Kate--thanks for the link.

  	I'm not feeling the palette either. But the glosses look so pretty for summer.


----------



## katred (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to say that I'm not super-excited for any of the summer collections I've seen, but there are a lot of new products coming out that I want to try, so it may just be a matter of using the down time to catch up on new launches. Nars has some unconventional colours that I'm interested in, but the typical bronzes and golds of summer don't suit me especially well, so other than that, I think I'll be investing in new glosses from Armani and Guerlain, getting caught up on Satin lip pencils from Nars and grabbing more Hourglass powders.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 12, 2013)

The Hourglass powders do look so pretty. I hope my Sephora gets them so I can check them out in person.

  	Also YSL has a really pretty nail polish. It's called something jade. But I super hate to pay that for n/p so I'm hoping to find a dupe.


----------



## katred (Mar 30, 2013)

So my Armani counter went rebel and put out a few of the Flash Lacquers early. They are extremely soft, completely non-sticky and have more opaque colour coverage than the regular Gloss d'Armani. I picked up "Black Pearl" which is pretty much exactly what you'd expect from the name... Just gorgeous. I hope that they keep both lines of gloss, though, because I think they serve different purposes and have different strengths.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Kate!  I cannot wait to see these!!  I bet Black Pearl looks amazing on you!  Tres avant garde.......

  	I'm the same way about the summer collections - 'bronze' ain't my thing.  Like you say, a good time to get caught up on some of the other items.....the Hourglass powders are TDF....I use Mood Light every day, but have 5 of the 6 and love them all.  Radiant Light was too 'shimmery' for my taste (swatched on my hand) but as I understand it, the sparkly doesn't translate to the face, but I'm not convinced.  I'll stick with the 'glow' I get from the other colors.  LOVE THEM.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2013)

Swatches of the Flash Lacquers: http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=1635

  	I think I want 107.


----------



## katred (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the photos! I tried on #524, which looks like a sort of glossy candy coating. I like #519 and #608 as well. 

  	Here's a photo of me wearing Black Pearl. It's a subtler effect, but very pretty. I feel like it's the grown-up version of a goth lip...








  	The full face photo is more accurate.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 18, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks for the photos! I tried on #524, which looks like a sort of glossy candy coating. I like #519 and #608 as well.
> 
> Here's a photo of me wearing Black Pearl. It's a subtler effect, but very pretty. I feel like it's the grown-up version of a goth lip...
> 
> ...


  	I meant to try this one!  Darn!   Looking great Kate

  	I picked up 5 of these glosses today.  I wanted to put some back but just couldn't.  After hunting some Armani glosses not too long ago, I was determined not to go through that again.  Plus Bloomies had Triple points today so it was easy to justify it.  The only thing is, I didn't dare ask about those new makeup bases (I forgot the name of them) but that coral color looked so nice.  Next time.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 19, 2013)

Black Pearl over Givenchy Carmine Lipstick.

  	Before:




  	After:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooh I just noticed, I can actually read the numbers on the gloss tubes.  Yay!  One of the MA said a while back that they were redoing them so you could read them.  She was right.


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I just noticed, I can actually read the numbers on the gloss tubes.  Yay!  One of the MA said a while back that they were redoing them so you could read them.  She was right.


  	Thankfully. I also noticed that these ones have the proper name on the boxes. Not that I keep the boxes, but the words "BLack Pearl" were clearly visible on the top of the box when I opened it. 

  	So which glosses did you get? How do you like them? I'm dying to try one of the more pigmented colours.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 20, 2013)

ok so here is the question - i have been using YSl touch eclat 2 because it's pinkish and it's great for over concealer under my eyes to neutralize darkness. I noticed maestro concealer is also pinkish so I am wondering has anyone who used YSL tried also maestro one to compare them? It's the same price and maestro is huge in size compared to ysl


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2013)

I tried Maestro when it was first released and then returned it. I prefer Touche Eclat. Maestro just didn't look natural on me. It didn't melt into my skin the way Touche Eclat does. Plus, I don't recommend it if you have dry skin.


----------



## powderprincess (Apr 21, 2013)

I have both and I think they are two completely different products.  Touch éclat is a highlighter to brighten the under eye and other areas.  While, Armani maestro is a corrector that diminishes grey and purple dark circles and it is to be worn under concealer.  I use shade 4.5 and I am NC25.  It's very important to find the right shade and to apply it with your finger and not a brush.  Maestro is an amazing product that melts into my skin and the tube will most likely last me over a year.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you both so much
  	i guess i'll stick with ysl although i ordered lancome miracle pen couple days ago


----------



## katred (Jun 21, 2013)

A little info and a couple of photos from the Fall 2013 collection:

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/giorgio-armani-fall-2013-makeup-collection-preview-photos.html

  	Am I the only one that thinks the new foundation shades are lacking some darker colours? Obviously, my problems tend to be on the other end of the scale, but even the darkest shades look more medium-deep beige to me...

  	I'm curious about the lipsticks, because she refers to them by a different name- Rouge Ecstasy. Wonder if they're a new formula, different than the Rouge d'Armani? They're in different packaging...


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 2, 2013)

I love the Giorgio Armani Silk Loose Powder. I used to use MAC's loose powder in NW20 but they discontinued that color. They still have it in the pressed form. But I like a good loose powder. So I gave this a go and now it's my favorite! It's pricey, but worth it. Also love all of their mascaras and lip products. It's all worth the money. Now this may have already been answered, but what is y'all's favorite Armani Foundation and how do you know what color you'd be? I'm using #2 in the powder so I wonder how that translates. I've heard nothing but awesome things about their foundation so could someone recommend which one is best and why? Thank you.


----------



## katred (Jul 5, 2013)

A quick peek at some of the nail lacquers. Supposedly, they are a gel-like formula to make them more long-lasting. We shall see...

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-nail-lacquers-sneak-peek.html


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 6, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> I love the Giorgio Armani Silk Loose Powder. I used to use MAC's loose powder in NW20 but they discontinued that color. They still have it in the pressed form. But I like a good loose powder. So I gave this a go and now it's my favorite! It's pricey, but worth it. Also love all of their mascaras and lip products. It's all worth the money. Now this may have already been answered, but what is y'all's favorite Armani Foundation and how do you know what color you'd be? I'm using #2 in the powder so I wonder how that translates. I've heard nothing but awesome things about their foundation so could someone recommend which one is best and why? Thank you.


  I have oily 50yr old skin so I use Lasting Silk. I want a matte finish but not flat and dull. I like the coverage of LS and it does pretty well with my oilies. I just wish it came it a couple of lighter shades. I just ordered Burberry Velvet to see how it compares.  I haven't tried Armani loose powder. I switch up between Chanel and LM. I do carry the Lum Silk powder compact in my bag for touch ups.


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2013)

Details on the Fall collection. Text is in German, but there are photos...

  	http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2013/07/armani-fall-collection-2013.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2013)

katred said:


> Details on the Fall collection. Text is in German, but there are photos...
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2013/07/armani-fall-collection-2013.html


  	Ooh!  Thanks for posting.  Really excited to see new Eyes to Kill shadows!  I wonder if they are limited edition.


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL....I just came to post this link!

	I am totally overwhelmed....such a stunning collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	OMG....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The new EtKs are to die for and I loveeee both palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






katred said:


> Details on the Fall collection. Text is in German, but there are photos...
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2013/07/armani-fall-collection-2013.html


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

I am afraid they are but it would be awesome if they weren' t!


Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh!  Thanks for posting.  Really excited to see new Eyes to Kill shadows! * I wonder if they are limited edition.*


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2013)

One thing about Armani LEs is that they tend to hang around forever. My counter still has a few of the limited ones from last year and all of them seem to be available on line from Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus. Only the little palettes seem to move really quickly. I'm definitely interested in the EtK shadows (a few of them) and I can't imagine that I won't be tempted by one or two of the lipsticks. RdA is probably my favourite lipstick formula.


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

Lucky you! I have to order online and most of the stuff sells out super fast!

  	I really wish that it would be less stressful to get your goodies here in Germany...


katred said:


> *One thing about Armani LEs is that they tend to hang around forever.* My counter still has a few of the limited ones from last year and all of them seem to be available on line from Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus. Only the little palettes seem to move really quickly. I'm definitely interested in the EtK shadows (a few of them) and I can't imagine that I won't be tempted by one or two of the lipsticks. RdA is probably my favourite lipstick formula.


----------



## stephybaby (Jul 10, 2013)

That lipstick the model is wearing is such a pretty shade!!! I am so excited for the new ETKs!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2013)

stephybaby said:


> I am so excited for the new ETKs!!!


	ITA. I definitely need to find out what that is!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 10, 2013)

katred said:


> ITA. I definitely need to find out what that is!


	Looks like maybe #4 in the pic? Just a guess!

  	Those palettes look great, but I just returned the bronze palette because it was not worth the $. I might have to see these in person. I do like the lipsticks and the etk though.


----------



## Haven (Jul 10, 2013)

I just wish that the blushes and powder shadows were packaged separately.  Of the palettes that I have, typically the quality/like of product is hit or miss.  I like the shadows in some and the blushes in others, but I have yet to be wowed by an entire palette.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 11, 2013)

Love the look for both palettes! Very excited about the EtK too, especially the peachy-pink one. It's been a long time since I bought myself some Armani makeup!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2013)

The MacKarrie.com site says these are releasing August 19th but I wonder if this is the same for the US.  Has anyone heard?  I may have to call my local counter so I can prepare.

  	In other Armani news, I picked up an Eyes to Kill Quad at an outlet a few weeks ago.  So surprising to see Armani.  They didn't have much though.


----------



## katred (Jul 11, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The MacKarrie.com site says these are releasing August 19th but I wonder if this is the same for the US.  Has anyone heard?  I may have to call my local counter so I can prepare.
> 
> In other Armani news, I picked up an Eyes to Kill Quad at an outlet a few weeks ago.  So surprising to see Armani.  They didn't have much though.


  	My guess is that it would be a couple of weeks earlier, probably around the beginning of August. They always seem to be the last to launch their seasonal collections, but it is generally earlier in the US than elsewhere.


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2013)

The lovely Sara has swatched and reviewed some of the products from this collection! Here's her review on the palettes (including looks done with each!):

  	http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-kaleidoscope.html

  	And here are her swatches of the lipsticks. 

  	http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/sneak-peek-giorgio-armani-fall-2013.html

  	I'm a huge Fall lip colour fan and there are about four of those that are calling my name. I think Armani goofed on the description though- the colours look anything but sheer!


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!

	The palettes are very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







katred said:


> The lovely Sara has swatched and reviewed some of the products from this collection! Here's her review on the palettes (including looks done with each!):
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-kaleidoscope.html
> 
> ...


----------



## stephybaby (Jul 21, 2013)

Plummy lipsticks!!!!! *__* those will be mine!!! I'm so surprised by those palettes, I had to do a double take!!! I'm thinking I'm going to pass on the palettes- but those lippys, come to mama!


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 22, 2013)

katred said:


> The lovely Sara has swatched and reviewed some of the products from this collection! Here's her review on the palettes (including looks done with each!):
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-kaleidoscope.html
> 
> ...


  	Yay! Another interesting topic in Spectra!

  	Thanks for the links Katred :-* I am very enthusiastic about the new collection. It is very unusual, shades have interesting light properties.

  	Today I also posted about five of the six Eyes To Kill Eyeshadows. I am wearing them today, all I can say is that they give you beetle eyes ;-p. I left the sixth shades, which is a silver one, usually hard for me to pull off.

  	Here is the link if you are interested:
  	http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-eyeshadows.html


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the swatches and the reviews, Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I am sooooo excited for this collection....it is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sarabeautime said:


> Yay! Another interesting topic in Spectra!
> 
> Thanks for the links Katred :-* I am very enthusiastic about the new collection. It is very unusual, shades have interesting light properties.
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Yay! Another interesting topic in Spectra!
> 
> Thanks for the links Katred :-* I am very enthusiastic about the new collection. It is very unusual, shades have interesting light properties.
> 
> ...








 OK, I'm pretty sure I absolutely need at least three of those: Rose Popilla, Scarab Violetta and Blue Beetle. Plus there are two or three of the lipsticks that I want. And possibly one of the palettes. Might have to pass on those, though, since the lipsticks and the EtK shadows look like absolute must-haves. I'm adoring the "beetle" theme and I find it very original for Fall!


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

....me too!


katred said:


> OK, I'm pretty sure I absolutely need at least three of those: Rose Popilla, Scarab Violetta and Blue Beetle. Plus there are two or three of the lipsticks that I want. And possibly one of the palettes. Might have to pass on those, though, since the lipsticks and the EtK shadows look like absolute must-haves.* I'm adoring the "beetle" theme and I find it very original for Fall!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 22, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Yay! Another interesting topic in Spectra!
> 
> Thanks for the links Katred :-* I am very enthusiastic about the new collection. It is very unusual, shades have interesting light properties.
> 
> ...


 
  	Thanks for the Eyes to Kill swatches and comparisons.  I can't wait to get these.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in love with Mystic Blue, EtK Rose Popillia, Scarab Violette and Blue Beetle. katred - That's the same EtKs as you! I think I can pass all the lipsticks, but I may get one of the oranges, #300 or #409.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 23, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> I'm in love with Mystic Blue, EtK Rose Popillia, Scarab Violette and Blue Beetle. katred - That's the same EtKs as you! I think I can pass all the lipsticks, but I may get one of the oranges, #300 or #409.


  	I am also thinking to get one orange lippie!  I am considering 300 but I have to try both to make sure.

  	After playing with ETKs a little, I can recommend #32, it is a gorgeous yellow/green which goes well with the blues as a highlight. Two of the blues though are way too "close" for my taste. If you have #34, you really don't need #31, unless you want to collect all.

  	Here is a teaser (sorry for the messy brows!) of the look I am about to post ;-)





  	.


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you very much, Sara!

  	Would you say that # 30 is a must?That is the only one I am still debating on....all the others are already on my list.



  	Loveeeee your eye look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sarabeautime said:


> I am also thinking to get one orange lippie!  I am considering 300 but I have to try both to make sure.
> 
> After playing with ETKs a little, I can recommend #32, it is a gorgeous yellow/green which goes well with the blues as a highlight. Two of the blues though are way too "close" for my taste. If you have #34, you really don't need #31, unless you want to collect all.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you very much, Sara!
> 
> Would you say that # 30 is a must?That is the only one I am still debating on....all the others are already on my list.
> 
> ...


  	Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	If I would leave one from the first five I would rather consider leaving #31 since in my opinion it is close to #34. But it depends on what kind of looks you like. If you like rather eye intensive ones, you might as well skip #30.


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, I think I am sold on all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am a sucker for colors like #31 and #34 so I can' t skip one of these.

  	But I think that my fave will be Scarab Violetta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sarabeautime said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm also curious to get a look at Silver Chafer- silver shades do tend to work on me fairly well, so there might be another addition to my list of "needs" from this collection.


----------



## RedVelvetX (Jul 23, 2013)

More swatches of the collection http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=2320


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 23, 2013)

RedVelvetX said:


> http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=2320


	What the heck? The overspray in the palettes is so weird! Despite that, I will get Mystic Blues. I really like lipstick 612 but I wonder how it compares with 526 from last fall.


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

RedVelvetX said:


> http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=2320


  	Lol. Her picks of the EtK shadows were the same as mine and MissQQ's. Based on the photos, I think I can pass on Silver Chafer as well, since I don't think it looks incredibly distinct from other silver shades. I really like the looks of 410, 610 and 611 from both sets of swatches we've seen. I'll just have to make sure that 610 isn't too close to 604, or any of the other many deep plum shades that I have. My wallet is not going to let me even consider a palette at this rate...


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Katred, I just picked #35 today and swatched it against #4 at the counter. #35 is very soft, I will let you know after I try it out tomorrow.  By the way the lip sticks are not sheers, they are Rouge D'Armani, although it is written Sheers on the collection panel. So strange. I pointed out to SA and she was also surprised. Today I tried the lip sticks, I fell in love with 300. It is still on my lips, I don't want to eat because it may come out LoL.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 24, 2013)

katred said:


> OK, I'm pretty sure I absolutely need at least three of those: Rose Popilla, Scarab Violetta and Blue Beetle. Plus there are two or three of the lipsticks that I want. And possibly one of the palettes. Might have to pass on those, though, since the lipsticks and the EtK shadows look like absolute must-haves. I'm adoring the "beetle" theme and I find it very original for Fall!


  	Yes and yes and yes.
  	Th palettes are stunning, but my cc started whimpering when I saw the swatches for Venomous Green.


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, I just looked at the swatches again and I am EXTREMELY tempted to add this palette to my list!

	I love Armani eyeshows and blushes....the texture is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Miss QQ said:


> *I'm in love with Mystic Blue*, EtK Rose Popillia, Scarab Violette and Blue Beetle. katred - That's the same EtKs as you! I think I can pass all the lipsticks, but I may get one of the oranges, #300 or #409.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> I love Armani eyeshows and blushes....the texture is gorgeous


	Which one are you gettin MACina?
  	I love the textures too and the colors are not boring but still wearable for me therefore


----------



## Anneri (Jul 24, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> By the way the lip sticks are not sheers, they are Rouge D'Armani, although it is written Sheers on the collection panel. So strange. I pointed out to SA and she was also surprised. Today I tried the lip sticks, I fell in love with 300. It is still on my lips, I don't want to eat because it may come out LoL.


  	It is out already over here?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Eek!

  	My wallett is not ready!


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's Sara's look with the Armani EtK shadows... as if we needed more temptation!!

http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/caught-in-action-giorgio-armani-eyes-to.html


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

Mystic Blue...looks soooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the eyeshadows included in this palette seem to match the EtKs beautifully.

  	Venomous Green is pretty too....I am especially tempted by the blush.Do you think that it is worth to get the
  	green palette just for the blush???



sarabeautime said:


> Which one are you gettin MACina? 		 			I love the textures too and the colors are not boring but still wearable for me therefore


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's Sara's look with the Armani EtK shadows... as if we needed more temptation!!
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/07/caught-in-action-giorgio-armani-eyes-to.html


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> Mystic Blue...looks soooooooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The blush of Venomous Green is very light, do you have fair skin? My skin is like MAC NC 20-25 and it barely shows on me 
  	I think you can get a similar effect by applying the blush of Mystic Blue just lightly.


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, I am very pale (NW10).

  	Mmh....so maybe it is not really worth it to get the palette just for the blush.Decisions,descisions....

  	But if I understand correctly, they are similar colorwise?The most important difference is their pigmentation?


sarabeautime said:


> The blush of Venomous Green is very light, *do you have fair skin?* My skin is like MAC NC 20-25 and it barely shows on me
> *I think you can get a similar effect by applying the blush of Mystic Blue just lightly.*


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, I am very pale (NW10).
> 
> Mmh....so maybe it is not really worth it to get the palette just for the blush.Decisions,descisions....
> 
> But if I understand correctly, they are similar colorwise?The most important difference is their pigmentation?


  	If you are fair you may like this blush ;-)
  	Blush of venomous green leans more pink, the other one is slightly more coral. If you have chance to see those in the counter, just try on one cheek one and the other cheek the other, this is how i do LOL.

  	By the way Armani makeup artists announced yesterday that Fall collection started to arrive at the counters in US too.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone know when those lipsticks in the red packaging we've seen promo pics of will be availabe? And are there any swatches yet?


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunatly not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	"More pink" sounds VERY nice....maybe I have to get the palette yet again for the blush.



sarabeautime said:


> If you are fair you may like this blush ;-)
> Blush of venomous green leans more pink, the other one is slightly more coral.* If you have chance to see those in the counter*, just try on one cheek one and the other cheek the other, this is how i do LOL.
> 
> By the way Armani makeup artists announced yesterday that Fall collection started to arrive at the counters in US too.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 25, 2013)

They should come with the nail polishes together, Armani SA told me these are between the sheers and regular lippies from pigmentation and in Germany available in October.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 25, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Does anyone know when those lipsticks in the red packaging we've seen promo pics of will be availabe? And are there any swatches yet?


  I was trying to answer this one, never get it right LoL (see my previous message)


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you, Sara!

	I am excited for them...hopefully there will be several pretty purples,plums and
  	bright pinks!


sarabeautime said:


> They should come with the nail polishes together, Armani SA told me these are between the sheers and regular lippies from pigmentation and in Germany available in October.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

I got the ETK in #30 today. For me it looks like Vex on steroids, in direct sunlight the pinkish golden sheen is insane!  Here's a pic from my IG:


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

....gorgeous!!!

  	This is such a pretty collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


>








 I was thinking this one looked a bit like a slightly warmer version of Vex, which is one of my all-time favourite shadows. Now I know I need it.


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

Same here....I wish they had the "classic" black packaging.Same for the Lip Maestros!


katred said:


> Sounds like Armani's version of Mac's lustre or Nars semi-sheer- both formulas I really like, because they have plenty of pigment, but still have a little bit of sheerness to them. I can't wait to see these, *even if I'm not crazy about the red packaging.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Same here....I wish they had the "classic" black packaging.Same for the Lip Maestros!


	I also thought that they could use a matte finish for the Maestros and it would look nice. Or a really polished gunmetal colour for something. The red just always seems so tacky.


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

....the red is SO NOT Armani-esque IMO.


katred said:


> I also thought that they could use a matte finish for the Maestros and it would look nice. Or a really polished gunmetal colour for something. *The red just always seems so tacky.*


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 27, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katred* 








 I was thinking this one looked a bit like a slightly warmer version of Vex, which is one of my all-time favourite shadows. Now I know I need it. 


  	I'm new to Armani ETK and am blown away by their texture and colours and staying powers.
  	And they don't give me allergic reactions, how great is that?
  	Still, my cc advises me to go slow, very slow on collecting these beauties.


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, EtK eyeshadows are absolutely STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sylvia60 said:


> I'm new to Armani ETK and am *blown away by their texture and colours and staying powers.*
> And they don't give me allergic reactions, how great is that?
> Still, my cc advises me to go slow, very slow on collecting these beauties.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 27, 2013)

The new fall EtKs look so gorgeous! Saw the preview pics on Temptalia and must budget for some of these!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 27, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> They should come with the nail polishes together, Armani SA told me these are between the sheers and regular lippies from pigmentation and in Germany available in October.


  	Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2013)

Can anybod help me? I can't find the Euro prices of the Scarabeo palettes. Does anyone know?
  	Thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Can anybod help me? I can't find the Euro prices of the Scarabeo palettes. Does anyone know?
> Thank you!


  	These? http://www.breuninger.com/giorgio-armani-cosmetics-palette-fall-collection/1000109496/detail.cmd

  	Sorry, but 80 Euro for a palette is nuts!


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Can anybod help me? I can't find the Euro prices of the Scarabeo palettes. Does anyone know?
> Thank you!


	Hi Anneri,
  	just replied you, you can get the palettes soon from Sephora.fr. They should be only 72 € and there is usually 20% off if you check online which should compensate for the shipping costs. Another idea is to wait fro Douglas to get these and use 10% off for online sales. Check "Douglas Gutschein" on google.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

*Sara*, what is your opinion on the RdA # 611?

  	I am not sure whether to get it or not....I want the # 610 for sure but # 611...???

  	In your swatches it looks more like a brown toned red and in other swatches more like blackened red


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Hi Anneri, 		 			just replied you, you can get the palettes soon from Sephora.fr. They should be only 72 € and there is usually 20% off if you check online which should compensate for the shipping costs. Another idea is to wait fro Douglas to get these and use 10% off for online sales. Check "Douglas Gutschein" on google.


  	Thank you, Sara!!!


----------



## Genn (Jul 30, 2013)

I just ordered a couple of the ETK shadows (#30,#32#33) off the Armani site. I can't wait to play with them. #34 wasn't listed yet or I would have ordered that too. They look beautiful.


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2013)

Genn said:


> I just ordered a couple of the ETK shadows (#30,#32#33) off the Armani site. I can't wait to play with them. #34 wasn't listed yet or I would have ordered that too. They look beautiful.


  	Let us know what you think of them! Not sure when this will be out here- I'll have to check with my counter.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 30, 2013)

Saks has the collection up on their website. I'm hoping to call Bloomies today but they are usually the last to get it.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 30, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Sara*, what is your opinion on the RdA # 611?  I am not sure whether to get it or not....I want the # 610 for sure but # 611...???  In your swatches it looks more like a brown toned red and in other swatches more like blackened red :dunno:


  I swatched 610, 611 and Tom Ford Black Orchid side by side. Black Orchid is exactly in between, 611 is not that brown, rather more red than 610. I wore 610 today, it is more blue than Black Orchid and definitely a gorgeous color.


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I swatched 610, 611 and Tom Ford Black Orchid side by side. Black Orchid is exactly in between, 611 is not that brown, rather more red than 610. I wore 610 today, it is more blue than Black Orchid and definitely a gorgeous color.


  Black Orchid is one of my favourite lipstick shades. I'm addicted to those sorts of deep colours (including Armani 609, which is beautiful). This collection could be dangerous for me.


----------



## MACina (Jul 30, 2013)

More blue....that sounds awesome!

  	If it is not that brown, I think that I want # 611 too.....I cannot wait to try # 610! My order shipped yesterday so I maybe
  	receive it today.

  	Might place another order for # 611 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you very much for being so helpful, Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sarabeautime said:


> I swatched 610, 611 and Tom Ford Black Orchid side by side. Black Orchid is exactly in between, 611 is not that brown, rather more red than 610. *I wore 610 today, it is* *more blue *than Black Orchid and definitely a gorgeous color.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gosh.
  	I see the Scarabeo collection is already posted up for sale on ebay.
  	I know MAC items and Shu Uemura brushes are often faked on ebay.
  	How about Armani EtKs?
  	Does anyone have any experience buying EtKs on ebay?


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

Just received my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Cannot wait to play with my new goodies


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Just received my order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yay! Have fun and let us know!


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you, Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have only swatched the EtK so far and they are GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	So,so pretty...I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And thank you very much again for your swatches and reviews!
	They really helped me so much to make a decision and to place my order early enough
  	(2 of the EtK are already sold out!).




sarabeautime said:


> Yay! Have fun and let us know!


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Just received my order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	I can't wait for you to play with them either, so that we can hear your thoughts on them!!


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Sara    I have only swatched the EtK so far and they are GORGEOUS :eyelove:  So,so pretty...I love them    And thank you very much again for your swatches and reviews!  They really helped me so much to make a decision and to place my order early enough (2 of the EtK are already sold out!).


  I am so glad to hear that it helped you. I would be very interested to know which shades are sold out, we still have them all here so I might stock up LOL


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

I only just discovered your blog (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and, WOW, I loveeee it and will check
  	it out every day from now on!

  	# 30 and # 34 are sold out online!


sarabeautime said:


> I am so glad to hear that it helped you. I would be very interested to know which shades are sold out, we still have them all here so I might stock up LOL


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 1, 2013)

This collection is up on the Nordstrom site.


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2013)

Swatches of the Venomous Green palette on British Beauty blogger:

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-autumn-palette.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2013)

I finally got through to Bloomies NYC.  They said they have the collection in but no testers so I would do best to look up the collection online to see which colors I like.  I told her I would probably get all of them and she then was very eager to take my order over the phone.  LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I told her no I would just come in.  The only thing is I'm probably going to Nordies tomorrow and I don't know if I want to buy them at Bloomies or Nordies for points.  I just earned a note at Nordies but I'm close to getting one from Bloomies so I will probably do Bloomies but the fact that I'm going to Nordies and must do a return at the Armani counter and they might have the ETK shadows there might just tip me over the edge.

  	BTW - I asked about when they were having triple points event at Bloomies and she checked the computer but didn't see anything coming up.  I just thought there might be something since I got called for a Laura Mercier event for later in the month.  Their triple points usually coincide with some event.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2013)

katred said:


> Swatches of the Venomous Green palette on British Beauty blogger:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-autumn-palette.html


  	Thanks.  I wonder why she did not swatch the blush.


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks.  I wonder why she did not swatch the blush.


	I was wondering that myself. I get that it's a quick look rather than a detailed review, but the blush is _right there_ after all... I'm still not sure when all this will be arriving in Canada. The launch schedule here is... always surprising. Sometimes it's weeks after the States, but occasionally things sneak in earlier (like with the Flash Lacquer glosses).

  	I have a sinking feeling that ALL THE AUTUMN is going to go out on display next weekend. Every other season, different companies put their collections out at different times, but the last couple of years, they've done this coordinated assault for the Fall collections. Plus Marc Jacobs is supposed to be arriving next week. It'll be beauty pandemonium. For the first time, I'm actually looking at having to schedule my beauty purchases according to what I think is going to sell out first.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2013)

katred said:


> I was wondering that myself. I get that it's a quick look rather than a detailed review, but the blush is _right there_ after all... I'm still not sure when all this will be arriving in Canada. The launch schedule here is... always surprising. Sometimes it's weeks after the States, but occasionally things sneak in earlier (like with the Flash Lacquer glosses).
> I have a sinking feeling that ALL THE AUTUMN is going to go out on display next weekend. Every other season, different companies put their collections out at different times, but the last couple of years, they've done this coordinated assault for the Fall collections. Plus Marc Jacobs is supposed to be arriving next week. It'll be beauty pandemonium. For the first time, I'm actually looking at having to schedule my beauty purchases according to what I think is going to sell out first.


  	That's what I'm going through now. Trying to strategize my purchases.


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2013)

The palette is a skip for me....I really like the dark green eyeshadow but the other 2 not too much.

  	I have and really love the Mystic Blue palette....I love each and every eyeshadow and the blush of this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I caved and ordered the # 611 + a BU of the EtK # 33 yesterday!
  	Scarab Violetta is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	This is such a lovely collection and I ended up with the MB palette,all 6 EtK, the # 610 and # 611.Loveeeeeeee everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ah, and I did also order my first Lip Maestro....the # 201 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks.  I wonder why she did not swatch the blush.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and offered help, katred.
  	I've been stung badly on ebay, yet have also made some fabulous prchases there as well.
  	Knowing I have a team of experts to evaluate a possible EtK temptation is very reassuring!
  	Not to my bank balance, though. 


katred said:


> I think they're like most things- if they look suspicious, you might want to stay away, but there are also lots of legitimate ones. Feel free to post links and ask for input if there are any you're not sure about!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for you to play with them either, so that we can hear your thoughts on them!!


  	Ditto, MACina!
  	I'm looking forward to your reactions and to know how those little beauties perform..


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> I only just discovered your blog (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Aww... Thanks so much :-**

  	Oh and I was expecting #30 to sell out, i started considering a back-up of this particular shade...


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks.  I wonder why she did not swatch the blush.


  	She doesn't usually "swatch" stuff, you should feel lucky that the eye shadows are swatched at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anyway I have once seen a few interesting Dior nail polishes in her blog and I was dying to see how they swatch but she had only quickly spilled the bottles on a piece of paper, since I said I would rather see swatches, she blocked me in Twitter!


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

I just received my second order with the # 611 and the # 33 BU!

  	And the lipstick is soooooo pretty....I really glad that I caved and ordered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Yes, I was expecting the #30 to sell out too...I think that it is the most versatile shade out of the bunch.
  	More neutral than the others but still very unique!


sarabeautime said:


> Aww... Thanks so much :-**
> Oh and I was expecting #30 to sell out, i started considering a back-up of this particular shade...


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> I just received my second order with the # 611 and the # 33 BU!
> 
> And the lipstick is soooooo pretty....I really glad that I caved and ordered it
> 
> ...


  	Yay!
  	I can't decide between #611 and #610
  	now you have both don't you? which one do you like most?


----------



## bis (Aug 2, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Yay! I can't decide between #611 and #610 now you have both don't you? which one do you like most?


  Guess it depends what you are more interested in, colourwise. The 610 is a dark purple, the 611 is a dark red on me. Quite different and I went for 610 as I am sure I have something like 611 at home already.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

bis said:


> Guess it depends what you are more interested in, colourwise. The 610 is a dark purple, the 611 is a dark red on me. Quite different and I went for 610 as I am sure I have something like 611 at home already.


  	Thanks,

  	I tried both at the counter and was about to get #610... I also think this shade is more unique. But then there is also 410 which look fabolous as lipstick and the fact that I already picked up 300 *sigh*... Probably I get #610 and crave for 410 at some point


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2013)

Now I'm lemming 410, 610 AND 611. Shame on you ladies!


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

If I could get only one, it would definitely be # 610....I am Team Purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sarabeautime said:


> Yay!
> I can't decide between #611 and #610
> now you have both don't you? which one do you like most?


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sarabeautime said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I tried both at the counter and was about to get #610...* I also think this shade is more unique.* But then there is also 410 which look fabolous as lipstick and the fact that I already picked up 300 *sigh*... Probably I get #610 and crave for 410 at some point


----------



## Haven (Aug 2, 2013)

So have some of the ETK already sold out on Nordstrom's site, or did they not have all of them in stock? 

  	ETA:  This is really strange.  They are not all showing up on the Armani page, but I can edit my cart and get the colors that I want.  Weird.  Now which ones should I choose?  I really want all of them, but that would be too much $$.  Plus I want both palettes and 610.  Must not spend that much $$.


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2013)

Haven said:


> So have some of the ETK already sold out on Nordstrom's site, or did they not have all of them in stock?
> 
> ETA:  This is really strange.  They are not all showing up on the Armani page, but I can edit my cart and get the colors that I want.  Weird.  Now which ones should I choose?  I really want all of them, but that would be too much $$.  Plus I want both palettes and 610.  Must not spend that much $$.


  	I keep using this, but it's how I feel...


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

katred said:


> Now I'm lemming 410, 610 AND 611. Shame on you ladies!


  	LOL! Same here!
  	Me and SA thought 611 is the shade they used in promo photo, but in Twitter Armani artists answered someone asking and they said it is 410!

  	If you can wear red lip, you definitely shouldn't miss that one. Oh and seeing how you pull off many different lippie shades (from your blog), you definitely need those! ;-))


----------



## Haven (Aug 2, 2013)

katred said:


> I keep using this, but it's how I feel...


  	LOL!  I ended up ordering all of the ETK.  If I didn't, then I know that I would end up stalking ebay in a couple of weeks looking for them after they had sold out.  Now I need to resist getting both palettes. 

  	What is up with all of the great fall collections this year?  First Chanel with the blushes, then Dior, then Guerlain's lippies, etc...  It needs to stop!


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> If I could get only one, it would definitely be # 610....I am Team Purple


  	Me too! Please assign me to the team too, I just can't resist purple! Everyone on the counters are making fun of my purple shoes, purple bag and even purple pants! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am definitely getting #610!


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

.....YAY to everything purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sarabeautime said:


> Me too! *Please assign me to the team too, I just can't resist purple!* Everyone on the counters are making fun of my purple shoes, purple bag and even purple pants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## looovemac (Aug 2, 2013)

I just placed 2 orders ETK 30, 33 and separate order with 34 because it wasn't listed with the new shadows uhhh I thought I missed 34.. now I am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, got to love Nordstrom's free shipping!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> The palette is a skip for me....I really like the dark green eyeshadow but the other 2 not too much.  I have and really love the Mystic Blue palette....I love each and every eyeshadow and the blush of this one :eyelove:   And I caved and ordered the # 611 + a BU of the EtK # 33 yesterday! Scarab Violetta is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is such a lovely collection and I ended up with the MB palette,all 6 EtK, the # 610 and # 611.Loveeeeeeee everything :bigheart:   Ah, and I did also order my first Lip Maestro....the # 201     Me too!


 Wow! A backup? I didn't even think of that.  This collection looks super great online.  It looks kind of summery to me though. Why didn't it come out earlier? On my way to check it out now.  





sarabeautime said:


> She doesn't usually "swatch" stuff, you should feel lucky that the eye shadows are swatched at all p:


  Good to know! Loving your blog BTW.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 2, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wow! A backup? I didn't even think of that.  This collection looks super great online.  It looks kind of summery to me though. Why didn't it come out earlier? On my way to check it out now. Good to know! Loving your blog BTW.


  Thanks so much :-*  I also think it looks summery, I think it is kind of "Pre-Fall" Collection or something. I also think eye and lip products doesn't necessarily match but still they are all gorgeous LoL.  Oh and I just gave up and purchased #610 Plum. It is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

Made it to Bloomies. No fall collection in sight. I was about to throw a fit. So tired from shopping in NJ and NYC today and so much walking! I sat down and the SAs crowded around me and wanted to know who told me Fall Collection was in. I recounted the story and they figured out who it was but when I told them she said there were no testers, they all went "oh!" And miraculously knew where they were!    They still said they had no testers but I said I knew what I wanted "All the eyes to kill."  But they only had 5. So I still have to get one more.  I told them I did want to play with the palettes when the testers came in. They offered to show it to me in the box. I declined since swatches (I think Sara's) showed two colors when swatched. Plus I'd spent way too much today and needed time to regroup. That being said I may end up at Nordies Armani tomorrow to do a return and who knows what will happen.  The SA said there was an event coming up to showcase some new lipsticks where you could get some Vogue coffee table book as a GWP.  I wonder if those Sephoras that carry Armani will have the collection as well.


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes....it is such a gorgeous color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I did cave again and ordered a BU of the #34 too....those 2 ETK are my faves out of the 6!


sarabeautime said:


> *Oh and I just gave up and purchased #610 Plum. It is sooo gorgeous!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes....it is such a gorgeous color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yikes. I just looked through my bag and it looks like #34 is the one that is missing.  I guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no, fingers crossed that you can your hands on it!


Icecaramellatte said:


> Yikes.* I just looked through my bag and it looks like #34 is the one that is missing.  I guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh no, fingers crossed that you can your hands on it!


  	I got nervous and ordered online and will do an in store pick up.  At least I know it'll be there waiting for me.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

....YAY!


Icecaramellatte said:


> *I got nervous and ordered online and will do an in store pick up.*  At least I know it'll be there waiting for me.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 3, 2013)

Dear Armani Lovers from Germany who don't have access to a counter, now Kaleidoscope Collection is available online on Douglas. Only the lippies are somehow not yet quiet there (only 300 and 409 is added) but ETKs and Palettes are all available.


----------



## bis (Aug 3, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Thanks,  I tried both at the counter and was about to get #610... I also think this shade is more unique. But then there is also 410 which look fabolous as lipstick and the fact that I already picked up 300 *sigh*... Probably I get #610 and crave for 410 at some point


  610 is way more unique,  but 611 is gorgeous as well. And I am not looking at anything else anymore :getyou:   





sarabeautime said:


> LOL! Same here! Me and SA thought 611 is the shade they used in promo photo, but in Twitter Armani artists answered someone asking and they said it is 410!  If you can wear red lip, you definitely shouldn't miss that one. Oh and seeing how you pull off many different lippie shades (from your blog), you definitely need those! ;-))


  They told me the same thing, but I cannot believe it. But if it us 410, they must have altered the colour with a gloss or a liner? (Yes, I admit it, I peeked at your swatches for 410 )


----------



## bis (Aug 3, 2013)

And do you guys think that the ETK #34 is a good shade? I am a bit torn, I like it, but then it might be too light/not my colour? Really going back and forth about it.  Any L'Oreal colours that come close? TIA


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haven said:


> So have some of the ETK already sold out on Nordstrom's site, or did they not have all of them in stock?
> 
> ETA:  This is really strange.  They are not all showing up on the Armani page, but I can edit my cart and get the colors that I want.  Weird.  Now which ones should I choose?  I really want all of them, but that would be too much $$.  Plus I want both palettes and 610.  Must not spend that much $$.


	Yes.
  	I really want all of them, too.
  	I've limited myself to 4 to swatch:
  	30, 32, 33, and 34.
  	From those 4 I'll choose 2.
  	Brutal financial reality steps in.
  	After all, Guerlain is re-editing the Météorite Perles de Nuit in their holiday collection...


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am not an Armani woman ( I have only 2 lipsticks and I purchased n°400 last week, no eyeshadow palette or blush or foundation! ) but this time I will purchase 3 lipsticks at least. On my list possibly one of the palettes, I still don't know.
*Those lipsticks are gorgeous *!  I was told the new foundation was the best ever, I'll try it ( sample ).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 3, 2013)

Found more Blogger Pics.  I don't think these have been posted.  I actually kind of forgot about this blogger.  I bookmarked her site last year because she was one of the few bloggers that had early pics and info of the last summer's Armani ETK intense collection shadows. I should have known she would have some pics.

  	http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-kaleidoscope-collection.html


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Found more Blogger Pics.  I don't think these have been posted.  I actually kind of forgot about this blogger.  I bookmarked her site last year because she was one of the few bloggers that had early pics and info of the last summer's Armani ETK intense collection shadows. I should have known she would have some pics.
> 
> http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-kaleidoscope-collection.html


  	OK, I'm now wondering what would happen if I just walked up to one of the associates at my counter and asked if they'd cut me a deal for buying one of everything. There are things in there that I wouldn't wear as much as others, but there isn't one single thing that I look at and think "not for me". I'd find a way.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2013)

Picked up my Blue Beetle today.  I thought maybe I had the wrong one because I could have sworn I saw that color at home but I know I had checked the number twice before I ordered.  Well, I went to the counter to return and they had the display out.  They didn't have the silver one in the display and there is no slot for it.  Strange.  I did get to try the palettes though and surpisingly I liked the one with the purple and blue in it.  I will probably go back for that one and maybe the other palette.  I thought the blushes were just too light.  I'm wondering if they are supposed to be highlighters.  They did have a shimmer to them.  

  	I have never tried any of the Armani lipsticks but I swatched them all on hand and I liked the formula..  I think I liked the orange colors more than the others.  I will go back and try the regular colors too.

  	I played with the ETK last night and I was inspired by Sara's look and tried a few colors together.  I did green on the lid, pink in the crease and blue on the outer corner.  I also added #20 (dark blue from Aqua Collection???) as a liner.  I really liked the look.

  	Today I just wore Rose Papilion on the lid with #28 (I think this one is Red Platine) in the crease and outer corner). I really wish they would put the names on the products. I'm thinking about writing the name on the cap with a silver marker but I think I need an ultra fine point and I only have fine point right now.


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2013)

Info on the upcoming nail lacquers  http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-fall-2013-nail-lacquers-collection-info-photos.html  Thank heaven they're not limited!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2013)

katred said:


> Thank heaven they're not limited!


  	Wow! A lot of lines seem to be launching nail polish. But none of them seem to have unusual colors so I haven't been all that excited about it.  But time will tell.

  	I found a few swatches of the Eyes to Kill on a slightly darker skin tone.  

  	http://eyeshadowjunkie.com/2013/08/01/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-intense-fall-2013-sneak-peek/


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2013)

bis said:


> Any L'Oreal colours that come close? TIA


  	#34 doesn't look light to me in the pics, #31 looks lighter.

  	katred - I feel like I need all 6 EtKs too, it is getting harder to choose as the swatches look beautiful. Getting #30 for sure, and as for the rest I'll have to see how I feel when I see them in person.

  	RdA #611 is gorgeous.


----------



## Haven (Aug 5, 2013)

Just FYI. When traveling do not simply carry your maestro foundation in a makeup bag without being in the box or othe type of support.  I was told this, I didn't listen, and I now regret not listening. I was traveling and the entire bottle leaked out because the top is not travel friendly. Foundation everywhere.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven said:


> Just FYI. When traveling do not simply carry your maestro foundation in a makeup bag without being in the box or othe type of support. I was told this, I didn't listen, and I now regret not listening. I was traveling and the entire bottle leaked out because the top is not travel friendly. Foundation everywhere.


  	Good to know but my bottle isn't very secure as it is.  The stopper keeps coming out and I have to pull it all away out and feed it back through the cap.  It is quite a mess.  I wonder if it's a design defect or I just got a dud.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 6, 2013)

Best Things in Beauty has reviewed Venemous Green.

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.sg/2013/08/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-kaleidoscope.html


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone compared EtK #30 with Chanel's Gri-gri?


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2013)

T's review of Rouge d'Armani #300.

  	http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-300-rouge-darmani-lipstick-review-photos-swatches

  	I don't think I need this particular shade (Givenchy Candide Tangerine and Mac Neon Orange fulfill all my bright orange needs), but it looks up to par with other RdA's. Until she pointed it out, I didn't realise that the value by weight of these lipsticks was actually very good.


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2013)

....I just posted this link over in the BR 2014 thread because I thought that all the Tomango lovers might like this lipstick!


katred said:


> T's review of Rouge d'Armani #300.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-300-rouge-darmani-lipstick-review-photos-swatches
> 
> I don't think I need this particular shade (Givenchy Candide Tangerine and Mac Neon Orange fulfill all my bright orange needs), but it looks up to par with other RdA's. Until she pointed it out, I didn't realise that the value by weight of these lipsticks was actually very good.


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

So who wants to see some swatches of the new semi-opaque lipstick line?

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-care-colour-lipstick.html

  	They are exactly what's been promised: Between the sheers and the regular Rouge d'Armani in pigment. Plus they promise to care for your lips. These are just 8 of the 36 shades that are coming and I already see 3 or 4 that I want...

  	EDIT: More swatches (same shades):

  	http://www.reallyree.com/2013/08/armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-lipstick-swatches.html


----------



## MACina (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing, katred!

  	I am very excited for these.Although I really dislike the packaging.....but this won' t stop me from getting the colors
  	I really,really love.


katred said:


> So who wants to see some swatches of the new semi-opaque lipstick line?
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-care-colour-lipstick.html
> 
> ...


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 8, 2013)

katred said:


> So who wants to see some swatches of the new semi-opaque lipstick line?
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-care-colour-lipstick.html
> 
> ...


	So pretty! I want that red


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like Sara couldn't resist the lure of that last EtK after all... Her (wallet's) loss is our gain- swatches and  a look!

  	http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-etk-35-silver-chafer-as.html

  	And of course... RdA 610 (with comparisons):

  	http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/rouge-darmani-lasting-satin-lip-color.html

  	I can see now that Armani will be getting my money for a long time to come.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 8, 2013)

Curiously enough I don't like the bold ( red ) packaging, but I will purchase from the Fall collection. I have 2 Armani lipsticks ( I purchased 400 a few days ago ), I love the texture, it's incredibly long-wearing and smooth. The colour itself is beautiful. But red packagings, well probably not for me. The texture is between a balm and a lipstick, I suppose it's like a M.A.C Mineralize ?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 8, 2013)

katred said:


> So who wants to see some swatches of the new semi-opaque lipstick line?
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-care-colour-lipstick.html
> 
> ...


  	Wow 36 colors!  That is a lot.  I think this might be a good place for me to start with Armani lipsticks. I'm more of a gloss girl and prefer more sheer lipsticks.  I've only tried Armani glosses.  I think I should try a lipstick soon.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 9, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks like Sara couldn't resist the lure of that last EtK after all... Her (wallet's) loss is our gain- swatches and  a look!  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-etk-35-silver-chafer-as.html  And of course... RdA 610 (with comparisons):  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/rouge-darmani-lasting-satin-lip-color.html  I can see now that Armani will be getting my money for a long time to come.


  Those are two lovely looks she pulled off!


----------



## bis (Aug 11, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks like Sara couldn't resist the lure of that last EtK after all... Her (wallet's) loss is our gain- swatches and  a look!  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-etk-35-silver-chafer-as.html  And of course... RdA 610 (with comparisons):  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/rouge-darmani-lasting-satin-lip-color.html  I can see now that Armani will be getting my money for a long time to come.


  Thanks for posting, love the look. I just wish the colours were this dark on me, still trying to get the overspray off.  Lovely pictures Sara  610 is way darker and more vampy on me. *sniff*


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 12, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks like Sara couldn't resist the lure of that last EtK after all... Her (wallet's) loss is our gain- swatches and  a look!  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-etk-35-silver-chafer-as.html  And of course... RdA 610 (with comparisons):  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/08/rouge-darmani-lasting-satin-lip-color.html  I can see now that Armani will be getting my money for a long time to come.


  Thanks so much for the links xox And yes my wallet got lighter and lighter, right before the holiday ugh... Anyway I made it to holiday and enjoying some make-up free time. I think I am going to miss all my lovelies very soon though. Did GA arrive to Canada yet?


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 12, 2013)

bis said:


> Thanks for posting, love the look. I just wish the colours were this dark on me, still trying to get the overspray off.  Lovely pictures Sara  610 is way darker and more vampy on me. *sniff*


  I think the colors look darker since I used a base color. Try applying them over a white or silver cream shadow. I wished 610 would look that dark on me, it is not vampy enough *sniffs back*


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is a gorgeous review of ETKs with wonderful pictures from Makeup Magpie:  http://www.makeupmagpie.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-kaleidoscope-collection.html


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Anyway I made it to holiday and enjoying some make-up free time. I think I am going to miss all my lovelies very soon though. Did GA arrive to Canada yet?


  	I didn't have a chance to make it down to my counter this weekend, but hopefully I'll get there this week. The more I look at the swatches of Gold Hercule, the more I'm considering adding it to my list. I was concerned it would look too much like Mac's Old Gold pigment or Gorgeous Gold eye shadow- both gold with a green duochrome- but the more I see of it, the more I think it looks quite different (and more suited to my colouring than either of those).

  	Just throwing this out there to any of you ladies who have seen RdA 610 in person- do you know how it compares to #604? That's a deep, fairly vampy purple on me. I think it might be darker than 610 (so Sara, it might be worth looking at if you want something deeper), but if they're close, I really don't think I can justify having both. Of course, I'll eventually have the opportunity to swatch myself, but I'm always curious to hear feedback.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 12, 2013)

T has a review of Venomous Greens up: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-face-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-125366. I think I'll still give it a try.


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> T has a review of Venomous Greens up: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-face-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-125366. I think I'll still give it a try.


	It's funny, because her swatches look nicer than her description makes them sound. I suppose that they could be built it up (the swatches).

  	I'm trying not to pay too much attention to the palettes, because there's already so much that I want between the EtK and the lipsticks...


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 12, 2013)

katred said:


> It's funny, because her swatches look nicer than her description makes them sound. I suppose that they could be built it up (the swatches).
> I'm trying not to pay too much attention to the palettes, because there's already so much that I want between the EtK and the lipsticks...


	I'm skipping the EtKs and lipsticks for this palette. I'm not too concerned about the review because it looks too good to pass up!


----------



## bis (Aug 12, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I think the colors look darker since I used a base color. Try applying them over a white or silver cream shadow. I wished 610 would look that dark on me, it is not vampy enough *sniffs back*


  Oh, we are never happy, are we?  I wore them over a dark grey base, weird, I would have thought that makes them darker.   





vaisforluvrs said:


> T has a review of Venomous Greens up: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-scarabeo-face-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-125366. I think I'll still give it a try.


  I do not understand her review, the colours are lovely and super pigmented. The only problem I have is that the overspray on the blush is quite thick and hard to get off.  Too bad that the blush in the blue palette is not my colour *boo*


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

...but I have noticed that several times in the past 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





katred said:


> *It's funny, because her swatches look nicer than her description makes them sound.* I suppose that they could be built it up (the swatches).
> I'm trying not to pay too much attention to the palettes, because there's already so much that I want between the EtK and the lipsticks...


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

Me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bis said:


> Too bad that the blush in the blue palette is not my colour *boo*


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2013)

Did anyone (apart from Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) get the ETK #32? I'm tempted all of a sudden. Is it a versatile colour? What do you pair with it?

  	Last time I was at the counter the SA gave me a sample of the Maestro Fusion Foundation. I tried it over the weekend and I'm not sure what to think about it. My skin is not stellar atm and I'm not sure if the coverage isn't a little bit too sheer. Is it someone's HG here and if so, what kind of skin do you have? What I liked was the 'no-makeup-look' it gave and it's really impressive how the colour self-adjusts to my skintone.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 13, 2013)

bis said:


> Oh, we are never happy, are we?  I wore them over a dark grey base, weird, I would have thought that makes them darker. *I do not understand her review, the colours are lovely and super pigmented. The only problem I have is that the overspray on the blush is quite thick and hard to get off. * Too bad that the blush in the blue palette is not my colour *boo*


  I completely agree with you, also wrote her that I rather have problem with the blush, not the eye shadows but she liked the blush, making me wonder how it ever show on her complexion (I am lighter than her but this one is really light on me)  Anyway I agree, pictures already tell how pigmented the shadows are. Also on her eye makeup you can see how nice the colors show up.


----------



## Haven (Aug 13, 2013)

bis said:


> Too bad that the blush in the blue palette is not my colour *boo*


  	This would be my one complaint for this palette as well.  I think that it is such a waste of product.  I hate the glittery overspray and had to brush forever to get a decent amount of it off.


----------



## powderprincess (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought one of the 4 seasons bronzer in shade 3 last spring and I have been using it 3 times a week since.  I keep my brushes pretty clean, but I seem to be getting some tiny  oily dark hard spots on the powder!  This has never happened with any of my other bronzers.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 14, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I bought one of the 4 seasons bronzer in shade 3 last spring and I have been using it 3 times a week since. I keep my brushes pretty clean, but I seem to be getting some tiny oily dark hard spots on the powder! This has never happened with any of my other bronzers. Has anyone else experienced this?


	I'm not sure about the oily part, but I have noticed that if my brushes are not completely dry, they will leave spots on my powders. It looks like the powder is dirty or has gone bad, but it's just like a wet stain.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 15, 2013)

I tried the ETK #32 yesterday over a purple base (Estee Lauder cream e/s) and was really happy with the result. I used a purple shadow from a very old Mac palette (Infatuating Rose) and Later pigment to darken the crease.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please excuse the lashes - I forgot mascara for the pics!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Please excuse the lashes - I forgot mascara for the pics!


  	Absolutely gorgeous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You're making these so hard to resist. I had told myself no because Guerlain has been taking large bites of my wallet lately.


----------



## MACina (Aug 15, 2013)

....stunning, Anneri!

  	Soooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have to try that!


Anneri said:


> Please excuse the lashes - I forgot mascara for the pics!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you both, shadowaddict and Macina!   Another combo I've worn ALOT lately is #30 with a matte dark grey. Very easy and pretty.


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2013)

GOOD NEWS! The collection arrived at my counter. I picked up Rose Popilla, Violet Scarabeo and lipstick #611. All are stunning and this is certainly only the first of several trips to the Armani Fall well. 

  	Bad news... For some reason, my counter only got the lipsticks in three colours- 410, 611 and 612. No bright orange and, most importantly, no gorgeous purple 610... I have no idea why, but it's not the first time that this has happened. I'm peeved, but I'm very happy with the shade that I got and unexpectedly fell bum over noggin for #612. It pulls red on me rather than brown, so it's a glorious plum colour. 

  	I was quite smitten with both palettes as well. The only shade which seemed a little lacking to me was the dark purple in the Mystic Blues palette. It's kind of dry and powdery. Reminded me a lot of Mac Shadowy Lady in both positive and negative ways. The texture on the blushes, especially the one in the Venomous Green palette, is incredible. Since I was only handling the testers, I didn't get a chance to see the overspray issue.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2013)

Did you guys see the video of the new lipsticks on the Armani site?  I thought it was bizarre yet attention grabbing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This must be the new lipsticks that the SA mentioned they were having an event for with a Vogue book as a GWP.  They are calling it Rouge Ecstasy CC lipsticks - these are the ones in the red tubes that we've seen pics earlier in this thread.


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2013)

.....woohoo! Enjoy your new goodies!

  	Hopefully they will have the entire collection soon so that you can check out the other lippies too.


katred said:


> *GOOD NEWS! The collection arrived at my counter. I picked up Rose Popilla, Violet Scarabeo and lipstick #611.* All are stunning and this is certainly only the first of several trips to the Armani Fall well.
> 
> Bad news... For some reason, my counter only got the lipsticks in three colours- 410, 611 and 612. No bright orange and, most importantly, no gorgeous purple 610... I have no idea why, but it's not the first time that this has happened. I'm peeved, but I'm very happy with the shade that I got and unexpectedly fell bum over noggin for #612. It pulls red on me rather than brown, so it's a glorious plum colour.
> 
> I was quite smitten with both palettes as well. The only shade which seemed a little lacking to me was the dark purple in the Mystic Blues palette. It's kind of dry and powdery. Reminded me a lot of Mac Shadowy Lady in both positive and negative ways. The texture on the blushes, especially the one in the Venomous Green palette, is incredible. Since I was only handling the testers, I didn't get a chance to see the overspray issue.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 17, 2013)

katred said:


> GOOD NEWS! The collection arrived at my counter. I picked up Rose Popilla, Violet Scarabeo and lipstick #611. All are stunning and this is certainly only the first of several trips to the Armani Fall well.   Bad news... For some reason, my counter only got the lipsticks in three colours- 410, 611 and 612. No bright orange and, most importantly, no gorgeous purple 610... I have no idea why, but it's not the first time that this has happened. I'm peeved, but I'm very happy with the shade that I got and unexpectedly fell bum over noggin for #612. It pulls red on me rather than brown, so it's a glorious plum colour.   I was quite smitten with both palettes as well. The only shade which seemed a little lacking to me was the dark purple in the Mystic Blues palette. It's kind of dry and powdery. Reminded me a lot of Mac Shadowy Lady in both positive and negative ways. The texture on the blushes, especially the one in the Venomous Green palette, is incredible. Since I was only handling the testers, I didn't get a chance to see the overspray issue.


  They may receive some of the lippies later on, here in Germany I was checking an online site, which had first only 2 colors and a few weeks later they had 3 more colors (410 is still missing)  Enjoy ETKs and 611! Also give serious thought to Venomous Green, which almost became my go-to palette recently. I am guessing the blush also shows up on you since you are fair.


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, I noticed that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Douglas only had 2 red/orange ones in the beginning and now they have 5 colors.


  	And Breuninger never had the red/orange ones online.Only 610, 611 and 612.


sarabeautime said:


> Enjoy ETKs and 611! Also give serious thought to Venomous Green, which almost became my go-to palette recently. I am guessing the blush also shows up on you since you are fair.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's a quick look at how Violet Scarab looks on my lids. I know others have said that they need to build this shade up to get more impact, but I found that it applied pretty true to pan almost in one layer. I did layer it a little to get what you see here, but it's not a heavy application. Your mileage may differ. I'm a huge fan of the EtK shadows in general, but I'd say that these ones seem like the smoothest and softest yet.

  	The colour lasted 12+ hours on me, with minimal fading. That's about par for the course with these shadows, actually- just one of the reasons why I love them.

  	I actually have a little Rose Popilla on the inner corners of my eyes and above the crease to soften the colour, but you can really see it very well. This one deserves a look of its own.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2013)

MOAR SWATCHES of the new lipstick line! Also a complete list of colours:

  	http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc.html

  	ZOMG names on teh tubez! They have names on the tubes!!!!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 18, 2013)

I grabbed Gold Hercule ETK tonight from Nordstrom.com.  I really wanted Rose Popillia too, but it's sold out on Nordstrom and the Armani site!  I waited too long. I hope they restock or something


----------



## Haven (Aug 18, 2013)

katred said:


> MOAR SWATCHES of the new lipstick line! Also a complete list of colours:
> 
> http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc.html
> 
> ZOMG names on teh tubez! They have names on the tubes!!!!


  	They just got these at my local Nordstrom, and the display was rather overwhelming to look at.  So many colors to choose from.  I ended up buying #601 because I wanted to try the formula and fell in love with the color.  

  	The names were on the display tubes but not on the actual lipstick that I purchased.  I am not sure whether I am a fan of the red packaging.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 18, 2013)

LiliV said:


> I grabbed Gold Hercule ETK tonight from Nordstrom.com. I really wanted Rose Popillia too, but it's sold out on Nordstrom and the Armani site! I waited too long. I hope they restock or something


  	Can you get to a store?  Bloomingdale's has it online but I don't know about their shipping policy.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 18, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Can you get to a store?  Bloomingdale's has it online but I don't know about their shipping policy.


 Yeah I might have to hunt in person I just always prefer shopping online lol. Ill check Bloomingdale's too thanks!


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2013)

Gorgeous, katred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





katred said:


> Here's a quick look at how Violet Scarab looks on my lids. I know others have said that they need to build this shade up to get more impact, but I found that it applied pretty true to pan almost in one layer. I did layer it a little to get what you see here, but it's not a heavy application. Your mileage may differ. I'm a huge fan of the EtK shadows in general, but I'd say that these ones seem like the smoothest and softest yet.
> 
> The colour lasted 12+ hours on me, with minimal fading. That's about par for the course with these shadows, actually- just one of the reasons why I love them.
> 
> I actually have a little Rose Popilla on the inner corners of my eyes and above the crease to soften the colour, but you can really see it very well. This one deserves a look of its own.


----------



## Haven (Aug 18, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Do they at least have the number in a large print?


  No unfortunately. It is the same sticker with the same size font. Some of the print is in black instead of white. I took a comparison pic. Let me see if I can upload it from my phone.


----------



## Haven (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't seem to upload the pic from my phone: red sticker with black & white font. Same size lettering as before. If I can get the pic to upload properly then I will post it.


----------



## bis (Aug 19, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's a quick look at how Violet Scarab looks on my lids. I know others have said that they need to build this shade up to get more impact, but I found that it applied pretty true to pan almost in one layer. I did layer it a little to get what you see here, but it's not a heavy application. Your mileage may differ. I'm a huge fan of the EtK shadows in general, but I'd say that these ones seem like the smoothest and softest yet.  The colour lasted 12+ hours on me, with minimal fading. That's about par for the course with these shadows, actually- just one of the reasons why I love them.  I actually have a little Rose Popilla on the inner corners of my eyes and above the crease to soften the colour, but you can really see it very well. This one deserves a look of its own.


  Wow, Love the colour on you, makes your eyes really stand out  Are you wearing the new Armani lipstick? Wow, maybe I should go back for it after all.  Hope the purple lipstick comes in soon.  Anneri, cannot quote your post, but I love the colour combo, please do not make me like the gold etk!!1!!


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 19, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's a quick look at how Violet Scarab looks on my lids. I know others have said that they need to build this shade up to get more impact, but I found that it applied pretty true to pan almost in one layer. I did layer it a little to get what you see here, but it's not a heavy application. Your mileage may differ. I'm a huge fan of the EtK shadows in general, but I'd say that these ones seem like the smoothest and softest yet.  The colour lasted 12+ hours on me, with minimal fading. That's about par for the course with these shadows, actually- just one of the reasons why I love them.  I actually have a little Rose Popilla on the inner corners of my eyes and above the crease to soften the colour, but you can really see it very well. This one deserves a look of its own.


  I love how it looks on you, inspires me to wear this shade on its own, so pretty!   I totally agree with you about the opaqueness, I also find the last shades of ETK even better than the previous ones, which were anyway very good, love them all!


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I totally agree with you about the opaqueness, I also find the last shades of ETK even better than the previous ones, which were anyway very good, love them all!


  	I've been looking for a nice clear lilac shade for a while and this is it. I'm going to go back for Blue Beetle, which was the one I hesitated on. The Great Enabler loved it (more than the others), but I wanted to think about it more because I don't wear blues and teals as often- they tend to wash out my eyes. But the texture on these is so gorgeous that I want to grab them right away. 

  	Interestingly, the MUA who I spoke to on Friday said that there's no guarantee that these are limited. Officially, they might be, but if the colours work, there's a good chance they'll become permanent. Same with the lipsticks. Only the palettes are guaranteed to be limited. It's certainly true that a few shades like 608 and 609 were released in a limited collection a couple of years back, but are still available (although not necessarily in stock at counters). I've even seen them restocked at NM's web site. I don't know if that means that they're permanent or just slow sellers. 

  	For those of you in the US, Armani is having a contest for newsletter subscribers to win a 6-pack of the new lipsticks... Good luck to all!!


----------



## pockykami (Aug 19, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Here is a gorgeous review of ETKs with wonderful pictures from Makeup Magpie:  http://www.makeupmagpie.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-kaleidoscope-collection.html


  Thanks for posting this. They all look so pretty, but I was really hoping rose popillia would be a better dupe for seashore frosts. I love the color, not the formula. I guess I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2013)

The RdA # 610 is sooooooooooo pretty!!!

	Looks stunning on you, katred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





katred said:


> That's actually an YSL glossy stain- another little treat, since I'd never tried them before. Here's the new Armani 611 with Rose Popilla on my lids:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree, looks really great on you! What did you use on your eyes in addition to RP? I like the quite smokey look it gives RP!


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks ladies! Aside from Rose Popilla, I have Burberry Antique pink in the crease, Mac Dazzlelight as a highlight and Mac Satin Taupe in the outer corners. I like how the colours sort of blend into one another a little. 

  	Here's another link to swatches of 410, 610 and 612. I have to say that 612 looked a lot different than that when I swatched it on my hand, so it's interesting the colour that she got from it. 

  	http://lipstickboulevards.blogspot.ca/2013/08/lipstick-week-tag-giorgio-armani.html

  	After several hours of wearing 611 today, I am completely smitten with it. Seriously can't get enough of the Armani lippies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, 410 will me mine, a strawberry red, well great ! The 610 is beautiful too.


----------



## bis (Aug 19, 2013)

katred said:


> That's actually an YSL glossy stain- another little treat, since I'd never tried them before. Here's the new Armani 611 with Rose Popilla on my lids:
> 
> I find that the colour swatches very vampy, but looks a bit lighter/ redder on my lips. It's still pretty intense, but not as much as it first looks. From the photos I've seen, 610 seems to do this as well. The swatches look quite dark, but on the lips, it's a brighter purple. Formula and coverage is exactly what I've experienced with every RdA- fantastic.     I've been looking for a nice clear lilac shade for a while and this is it. I'm going to go back for Blue Beetle, which was the one I hesitated on. The Great Enabler loved it (more than the others), but I wanted to think about it more because I don't wear blues and teals as often- they tend to wash out my eyes. But the texture on these is so gorgeous that I want to grab them right away.   Interestingly, the MUA who I spoke to on Friday said that there's no guarantee that these are limited. Officially, they might be, but if the colours work, there's a good chance they'll become permanent. Same with the lipsticks. Only the palettes are guaranteed to be limited. It's certainly true that a few shades like 608 and 609 were released in a limited collection a couple of years back, but are still available (although not necessarily in stock at counters). I've even seen them restocked at NM's web site. I don't know if that means that they're permanent or just slow sellers.   For those of you in the US, Armani is having a contest for newsletter subscribers to win a 6-pack of the new lipsticks... Good luck to all!!


  Ah, 611 looks lovely on you, I wish it would look like that on me. The 610 is not purple on me, just a very dark vampy colour, bummer.  Love the stain on you too, big fan of those YSL stains, but also kinda vampy  I have the #1 and another one, where I conveniently forgot the number


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 19, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks ladies! Aside from Rose Popilla, I have Burberry Antique pink in the crease, Mac Dazzlelight as a highlight and Mac Satin Taupe in the outer corners. I like how the colours sort of blend into one another a little.
> 
> Here's another link to swatches of 410, 610 and 612. I have to say that 612 looked a lot different than that when I swatched it on my hand, so it's interesting the colour that she got from it.
> 
> ...


	Ooh, loving 410 and 612. I hope it looks like that on me


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2013)

bis said:


> Love the stain on you too, big fan of those YSL stains, but also kinda vampy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol. I'm wearing #1 (Violet Edition) in the "purple pic". I wouldn't be disappointed if it was a vampy shade, but how interesting that these seem to depend a lot on who's wearing them.


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2013)

Happened across this as I was wandering through the internet and thought it would be of interest to Canadian Armani fans. Armani will be at The Bay- one store already in Toronto and more to follow in September:

  	http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-and-shu-uemura-coming-to-the-bay-new-concept-stores-for-loreal-luxe-brands.html

  	They'll also have Shu Uemura. Both were previously exclusive to Holt Renfrew. I've never had a problem with the Holt's counters, but it is way more convenient for me to get to The Bay, I must say.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, I received my Venomous Greens palette yesterday, and am wearing it today. I have to say, I kind of agree with Temptalia's review. The shadows don't blend very well, and it took a lot to get some decent color on my lids. I might give it another try, but if it still doesn't work, it's going back. This is the second Armani palette that I've tried (I returned that one), and I'm not too impressed. Very disappointed.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 20, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Well, I received my Venomous Greens palette yesterday, and am wearing it today. I have to say, I kind of agree with Temptalia's review. The shadows don't blend very well, and it took a lot to get some decent color on my lids. I might give it another try, but if it still doesn't work, it's going back. This is the second Armani palette that I've tried (I returned that one), and I'm not too impressed. Very disappointed.


  This is very interesting... For me they work wonders, do you use a primer? I always use Nars ProPrime...


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 20, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> This is very interesting... For me they work wonders, do you use a primer? I always use Nars ProPrime...


	Yep, I use Nars primer. I have oily lids and it's works very well for me.


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Well, I received my Venomous Greens palette yesterday, and am wearing it today. I have to say, I kind of agree with Temptalia's review. The shadows don't blend very well, and it took a lot to get some decent color on my lids. I might give it another try, but if it still doesn't work, it's going back. This is the second Armani palette that I've tried (I returned that one), and I'm not too impressed. Very disappointed.


	Interesting. The shades looked OK to me when I swatched them, but, of course, I didn't try blending them or working with them on my lids.

  	What was the other palette you tried? I have one, which I adore, but I don't know if the quality is the same throughout.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 20, 2013)

katred said:


> Interesting. The shades looked OK to me when I swatched them, but, of course, I didn't try blending them or working with them on my lids.
> What was the other palette you tried? I have one, which I adore, but I don't know if the quality is the same throughout.


	I bought the Bronzer palette. The shadows were ok, but dupeable. The bronzer had a crazy glittery overspray that I couldn't stand so I returned it. I'm going to scrub my brushes really good before I try this one again. I do like the blush, so I'm really trying to make it work.


----------



## mrslid (Aug 20, 2013)

AGH! I wish I had money! I want these new ETK shadows so badly! They look amazing on you Kate!


----------



## katred (Aug 21, 2013)

mrslid said:


> AGH! I wish I had money! I want these new ETK shadows so badly! They look amazing on you Kate!


	Hey stranger! Nice to see you here! Thanks for the tip on the increased distribution, by the way. The nice thing is that Armani LE's do tend to hang around for a while on line, if not on counters. I think that the shades would look beautiful on you and i hope you have the chance to grab them when you have more disposable makeup income.


----------



## mrslid (Aug 21, 2013)

katred said:


> Hey stranger! Nice to see you here! Thanks for the tip on the increased distribution, by the way. The nice thing is that Armani LE's do tend to hang around for a while on line, if not on counters. I think that the shades would look beautiful on you and i hope you have the chance to grab them when you have more disposable makeup income.


  	I haven't purchased makeup in months! I mean lord know I do not NEED anymore makeup but it is killing me! Killing me!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 21, 2013)

Swatches of 3 of the new Rouge Ecstasy. They look and sound wonderful!

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.sg/2013/08/giorgio-armani-beauty-rouge-ecstasy-my.html


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Swatches of 3 of the new Rouge Ecstasy. They look and sound wonderful!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.sg/2013/08/giorgio-armani-beauty-rouge-ecstasy-my.html


  	I'm quite smitten with Dolci. Seems like it would be a really beautiful shade year-round. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2013)

I stopped at the Nordstrom counter yesterday. I tried the new Ecstasy lipsticks.  Most had never been used.  This is the second Armani display at this store that I found untouched. I may have to shop here more. The counter does seem hidden away.  I tried most but not all.  Just too many and I kept losing track of which ones I had tried.  I haven't tried any Armani lipsticks so I can't compare them to anything.  I like these though. I liked the glossy finish they gave off. But they didn't look sheer to me, at least swatched on my arm. I think I will get Amber first. It looks like a nice neutral everyday shade for me.  But I really liked the two orange shades, Tangerine and Gio.  But I need another orange lipstick like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 23, 2013)

katred said:


> I try not to think too much about the definition of "need" when it comes to makeup... Sure, I _*need*_ Armani products. Same as I need to eat and breathe...


  	Amen, sister!


----------



## katred (Aug 25, 2013)

Swatches of almost all the shades...

  	http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc_23.html


----------



## LiliV (Aug 26, 2013)

My Gold Hercule came in today!  I can't wait to wear it!  I'm really glad I picked it up when I did because it's also sold out on the Nordstrom site now along with Rose Popillia.  Has anyone else noticed that lately a lot of high end brands have actually been selling out of things a lot more?  I feel like that never used to happen, most limited edition items would be around for a while and this year things have sold out 1 2 3 from Chanel, Guerlain, Armani etc.  I only mention it because we all know about Mac instant sell outs so I feel like those only highlighted for me how long other brands have products available then this year it seems like it changed


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2013)

katred said:


> Swatches of almost all the shades...
> 
> http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/08/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc_23.html


  	Thanks for sharing, great swatches. There are so many pretty shades !


----------



## Genn (Aug 26, 2013)

LiliV said:


> My Gold Hercule came in today!  I can't wait to wear it!  I'm really glad I picked it up when I did because it's also sold out on the Nordstrom site now along with Rose Popillia.  Has anyone else noticed that lately a lot of high end brands have actually* been selling out of things a lot more*?  I feel like that never used to happen, most limited edition items would be around for a while and this year things have sold out 1 2 3 from Chanel, Guerlain, Armani etc.  I only mention it because we all know about Mac instant sell outs so I feel like those only highlighted for me how long other brands have products available then this year it seems like it changed


  	It seems like they are putting out less stock. I was really annoyed when the Dior palettes sold out before I was expecting them to but I was able to get Bonne Etoile off the Macy's site yesterday. I bought #30 #32 and #33 already, but when I see they are sold out makes me feel like I should be in a rush to buy the others although I really don't need them.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 26, 2013)

Genn said:


> It seems like they are putting out less stock. I was really annoyed when the Dior palettes sold out before I was expecting them to but I was able to get Bonne Etoile off the Macy's site yesterday. I bought #30 #32 and #33 already, but when I see they are sold out makes me feel like I should be in a rush to buy the others although I really don't need them.


  	Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!

  	Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!
> 
> Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


  	Great idea to pair those two shades.  I will try it.  Look great!


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2013)

Gorgeous, LiliV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LiliV said:


> Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!
> 
> Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 26, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!  Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


 It looks so gorgeous! Have to try it out too... I never thought to use this shade on its own but looks so stunning on you.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 27, 2013)

Gorgeous LiliV!  Does anyone know of a store that still has ETK #30, Rose popillia?


----------



## katred (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmmmm... I was perusing Armani's web site, trying to figure out what's permanent and what's not among their lipstick shades and, while I was looking at the assortment of Rouge d'Armani lipsticks here:

  	http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Lipstick/lipstick,default,sc.html

  	...I noticed that #604 has been removed. I'm not sure if that means that it's out of stock or discontinued, but I did notice that the tester was gone from my counter the last time I was there. Now I'm wondering if #610 is the replacement for that, since they seem very close from the photos I've seen. If that's the case, I may not need to get #610, since I have #604 (my very first RdA lipstick!). Anyone seen/ have both and care to comment?

  	On a side note, it looks like #609 is now part of the permanent collection, which is nice to know, because it's a great dupe for Tom Ford's now discontinued "Black Orchid".


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 27, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks ladies! Aside from Rose Popilla, I have Burberry Antique pink in the crease, Mac Dazzlelight as a highlight and Mac Satin Taupe in the outer corners. I like how the colours sort of blend into one another a little.
> 
> Here's another link to swatches of 410, 610 and 612. I have to say that 612 looked a lot different than that when I swatched it on my hand, so it's interesting the colour that she got from it.
> 
> ...


  	Your photos are fabulous and I love love love the looks you've pulled off.
  	Rosa Popilla is awaiting my paycheck at the end of the month!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 27, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!
> 
> Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


	A gorgeous combination LiliV!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 27, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous LiliV!





Sylvia60 said:


> A gorgeous combination LiliV!


  Thanks!


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 27, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!  Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


  Gorgeous look! Do you find Gold Hercule leans more green or gold?  





Winthrop44 said:


> Gorgeous LiliV!  Does anyone know of a store that still has ETK #30, Rose popillia?


  Did you check Bloomingdales site? I got mine there, not sure if they still have it though.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 27, 2013)

Rinstar said:


> Gorgeous look! Do you find Gold Hercule leans more green or gold?


   Thanks!  On me it definitely seems to lean green which I think might be because I have green eyes.  It's funny though I actually don't wear a lot of green shadows for that reason (sometimes it's green overload lol) but I really like this shade!


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 1, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Thanks!  On me it definitely seems to lean green which I think might be because I have green eyes.  It's funny though I actually don't wear a lot of green shadows for that reason (sometimes it's green overload lol) but I really like this shade!


  I have green eyes too and I usually think green e/s looks bad, but this looks nice on you! Maybe I will try to hunt it down


----------



## LiliV (Sep 5, 2013)

Rose Popillia ETK is back on Nordstrom.com but has a ship date of October 5th.  I placed an order anyway I really don't want to miss that shade and it's sold out everywhere!


----------



## katred (Sep 6, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Rose Popillia ETK is back on Nordstrom.com but has a ship date of October 5th. I placed an order anyway I really don't want to miss that shade and it's sold out everywhere!


  Better to be safe! Hope you love it. I really love it either on its own or in combination with other shades.

  By the way, if anyone picked up Madre Perla from last year's summer collection, you might want to try it with Violet Scarab. The two look amazing together!


----------



## Baby1black (Sep 6, 2013)

katred said:


> Better to be safe! Hope you love it. I really love it either on its own or in combination with other shades.  By the way, if anyone picked up Madre Perla from last year's summer collection, you might want to try it with Violet Scarab. The two look amazing together!


 Happy to hear rose popilia is pretty . I could not find it on nordstrom a couple of days ago so ordered from Neiman Marcus. Hope it gets here soon.


----------



## Genn (Sep 6, 2013)

katred said:


> Better to be safe! Hope you love it. I really love it either on its own or in combination with other shades.
> 
> By the way, if anyone picked up* Madre Perla from last year's summer collection, you might want to try it with Violet Scarab*. The two look amazing together!


  I've already done that twice! I agree Its beautiful.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 7, 2013)

any experience with the blushes? i really like number 10.
  how is the texture?


----------



## chsai (Sep 11, 2013)

LiliV said:


> Yes, I hate feeling rushed!  That was also always something I loved about high end make up, there were always very few sold out items, at least for the things I was aware of.  I always have trouble finding certain drugstore limited edition things I want, everything is always gone by the time I finally find the display, and while I enjoy Mac I hate that if you don't stalk, a lot of times you miss out.  I know the Dior palettes were special with the stars and things so maybe I get that sell out (not overnight though!) but I remember even that coral blush/bronzer duo from summer sold out, that one surprised me!
> 
> Here's a look I did with Gold Hercule today, I used a little bit of the dark green from my Guerlain Coup de Foudre quad in the crease.  It's overcast here today so I can't get a good shot of the color change but I love this!


  Sooooo gorgeous.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 12, 2013)

I just received the nail polishes I ordered and I was so curious about the colors since there were no swatches and now I am disappointed, not because of the shades because some of them are really unique (especially fell in love with 703 &704) but because of the size of the bottles. They are only 6ml/0.2 OZ and here they cost 22.99 EUR, which makes it the most expensive nail polish that I own (and know of), is like 3 times more expensive than Chanel!  I think I should stop cursing myself for giving this money and appreciate the "almost one coater" duo chromes. *big sigh*


----------



## MACina (Sep 12, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I think I should stop cursing myself for giving this money and appreciate the "almost one coater" duo chromes. *big sigh*









...OMG, that is insane


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes insane :-( Don't judge me please, here is my (unseen/stupid) haul...


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 12, 2013)

Those are tiny indeed. But you picked the most beautiful shades, sara. If you could post some swatches it would be super helpful.


----------



## MACina (Sep 12, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> *Don't judge me please*, here is my (unseen/stupid) haul...


  Not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No one would expect a brand to sell minis at the price tag of full sizes!

  But they do all look really very pretty


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Those are tiny indeed. But you picked the most beautiful shades, sara. If you could post some swatches it would be super helpful.


 Swatches are coming very soon, yes shades are pretty but still somehow disappointed...


----------



## LiliV (Sep 12, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Yes insane :-( Don't judge me please, here is my (unseen/stupid) haul...


  I wasn't even aware Armani was making polish (I'm a huge nail polish gal lol) but wow .2 is crazy!


----------



## katred (Sep 12, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Don't judge me please, here is my (unseen/stupid) haul...


  What excites me about this is that you got a bunch of the shades that I was most interested in. I saw them today and although I didn't pick any up, some of them did look very pretty. 

  Of course, I did pick up two of the new Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks... Dolci and Attitude. I was super-tempted by a number of others, especially Mania, but I've already bought a couple of red plums lately. It's definitely on my longer term to-buy list. For those who can wear warmer shades, I really recommend both Amber and Brick. They're very original shades, sort of spiced peach/ browned apricot kind of colours. On a woman with softer and warmer colouring than me, I think they'd be stunning. 

  Oh and my counter finally got the other lipsticks from the Fall collection. I swatched 610 and while it is a stunningly beautiful purple, it is almost a dead ringer for #604, which I have. I can't really justify buying dupes no matter how much I love my RdAs...


----------



## chsai (Sep 13, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Don't judge me please, here is my (unseen/stupid) haul...


  They looked so cute.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 14, 2013)

I am traveling tomorrow again but went to the counter and swatches all 18 shades on a nail wheel. Also picked up two more shades LOL, anyway, here is a first look I just posted, may help if you are ordering sight unseen: http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/09/giorgio-armani-nail-lacquer-swatches-of.html


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2013)

After two days of wearing the Rouge Ecstasy formula... I am kind of blown away. This really is a different kind of lip product. It has the properties of a balm and a stain. The colour applies very evenly and stays, but it kind of looks like a stain, as if it's been absorbed into the lip as opposed to sitting on it. I seriously can't tell I'm wearing them after a few minutes and it does seem like my lips feel better at the end of  the day. Here's a pic of me wearing #510- Dolci


----------



## MACina (Sep 14, 2013)

katred said:


> After two days of wearing the Rouge Ecstasy formula... I am kind of blown away. This really is a different kind of lip product. It has the properties of a balm and a stain. The colour applies very evenly and stays, but it kind of looks like a stain, as if it's been absorbed into the lip as opposed to sitting on it. I seriously can't tell I'm wearing them after a few minutes and it does seem like my lips feel better at the end of  the day. Here's a pic of me wearing #510- Dolci


 

  Loveeee it on you, katred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And now, that I read how much you love the texture, I am so tempted to order one!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 14, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I am traveling tomorrow again but went to the counter and swatches all 18 shades on a nail wheel. Also picked up two more shades LOL, anyway, here is a first look I just posted, may help if you are ordering sight unseen: http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/09/giorgio-armani-nail-lacquer-swatches-of.html


  The bottles look adorable, and I like 702 and 704. So do they last longer? Personally I don't like the claim that it is more costly because it lasts longer, because how long a nail polish, of decent quality, lasts on the nails really depends a lot on your nails.   katred - the colour is very pretty on you. I'm intrigued that you said your lips felt better at the end of the day, and it is both balm and stain like, which sounds like an oxymoron, but perfect!


----------



## katred (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm definitely sold on the Rouge Ecstasy formula. It's something truly different. One thing to note about the colour: there is plenty of pigment, but because it applies more like a stain, the colour on the lips can seem a bit muted compared to what it looks like swatched on skin. Also, I noticed that the shade "Orchid" was nearly invisible on my skin. It looked like a sheer pink opal, not at all like the bullet. Other than that, the shades are pretty true to what you see, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 21, 2013)

something new from armani


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 22, 2013)

What is it? Cream blush or foundation compact?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 22, 2013)

foundation


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 22, 2013)

It is! And I found this pic of the holiday powder, in red packaging, if you scroll right to the bottom of the post.

  https://www.shesaidbeauty.com/glamournazi/blog/armani-rouge-ecstasy-lipstick-event-484326

  I am searching for reviews and swatches of the Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks but I can't find many. I'm hoping to get someone help me buy 1 or 2 overseas in early October, because these are not launched at the only counter in my country yet, and I'm not sure when or whether they would be bringing them in. I know they are grouped into 3 groups, and I want something pink and something bold. So ladies, can you share your favourite pink from Eccentrico and one from Fatal?


----------



## katred (Sep 23, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> It is! And I found this pic of the holiday powder, in red packaging, if you scroll right to the bottom of the post.
> 
> https://www.shesaidbeauty.com/glamournazi/blog/armani-rouge-ecstasy-lipstick-event-484326
> 
> I am searching for reviews and swatches of the Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks but I can't find many. I'm hoping to get someone help me buy 1 or 2 overseas in early October, because these are not launched at the only counter in my country yet, and I'm not sure when or whether they would be bringing them in. I know they are grouped into 3 groups, and I want something pink and something bold. So ladies, can you share your favourite pink from Eccentrico and one from Fatal?








 I managed to resist the palettes from the Fall collection (so far), but that one is... Well, I broke out the big jaw drop emoticon.

  I am once again wearing my Attitude Rouge Ecstasy. It's really difficult for me not to just go out and buy another twelve of them. I was swatching them again this weekend and there's already a list that I want. I definitely need Diva, which is like a perfect "cherry popsicle stain" colour- bright but not intimidatingly so.

  My counter doesn't have them grouped, but, MissQQ, if you're looking for pinks, Lotus and Peony are really lovely. Lotus is cooler while Peony is warmer. For something really natural, Daybreak is lovely as well.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 23, 2013)

katred said:


> I managed to resist the palettes from the Fall collection (so far), but that one is... Well, I broke out the big jaw drop emoticon.
> 
> I am once again wearing my Attitude Rouge Ecstasy. It's really difficult for me not to just go out and buy another twelve of them. I was swatching them again this weekend and there's already a list that I want. I definitely need Diva, which is like a perfect "cherry popsicle stain" colour- bright but not intimidatingly so.
> 
> My counter doesn't have them grouped, but, MissQQ, if you're looking for pinks, Lotus and Peony are really lovely. Lotus is cooler while Peony is warmer. For something really natural, Daybreak is lovely as well.


  I second the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have been taking it slower with blushes and highlighters this year, even though it's my biggest addiction. But this one looks like it will reel me back in. I can't wait for swatches, I'll probably have to add it to my collection.


  I saw this lovely pic, apparently it's shade #203. Does anyone have that one or have swatches of it? I can't find any.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 23, 2013)

i am trying to resist buying more blushes bronzers and highlighters but blush number 10 is calling my name


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 24, 2013)

A glorious collection!
  I hope there'll be ETKs complete the picture.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 24, 2013)

My Rose Popillia came in today!  It's so gorgeous I'm thrilled I was able to get it after thinking I missed it!  Duochrome shadows are my favorite and it's so rare for a luxury brand to do them, I usually only find good strong ones from small companies like Fyrinnae (another favorite).  I can't wait to wear this tomorrow I think it's going to be a frequently used shade for me.  It's still available on Nordstrom.com if anyone's looking


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 24, 2013)

LiliV said:


>


  I just ordered mine today! I'm planning on picking up the 609 lipstick and another ETK when I get paid.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 26, 2013)

LiliV said:


>


  That's great news!
  Once my pay packet arrives, I'm ordering it


----------



## Monsy (Sep 27, 2013)

It's a cream compact

  http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-armani_us-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=A143&dwvar_A143_color=2&start=2&cgid=powder&bookmark=454863


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 30, 2013)

I want to try it. Wonder how it compares to Chanel and NARS cream compact. It will be launched at my counter in October.   I was at the counter and finally saw the fall collection and Lip maestro. Rouge Ecstasy is not available as I expected. I had Rose Popillia in my list but came back with Scarab Violetta. The eye and face palettes were very pretty, especially the blushes. But I don't wear the eye colours often enough so I passed.


----------



## katred (Sep 30, 2013)

Somehow ended up picking up my *third* Rouge Ecstasy yesterday- Diva. I also got a little mini (soooooooo cute) of 400. I'm wearing Attitude again today- it's become my go-to Fall lipstick, since it's one of the few formulas that doesn't leave my lips parched in my horrific office air.

  My counter has actually sold out of close to half the colours already (I got the last Diva), although the shades are all permanent, they're not sure when they'll be getting reinforcements. We're supposed to be getting a new Armani counter in Montreal any day now, so I hope they're well stocked!


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 30, 2013)

katred said:


> Somehow ended up picking up my *third* Rouge Ecstasy yesterday- Diva. I also got a little mini (soooooooo cute) of 400. I'm wearing Attitude again today- it's become my go-to Fall lipstick, since it's one of the few formulas that doesn't leave my lips parched in my horrific office air.
> 
> My counter has actually sold out of close to half the colours already (I got the last Diva), although the shades are all permanent, they're not sure when they'll be getting reinforcements. We're supposed to be getting a new Armani counter in Montreal any day now, so I hope they're well stocked!


  Could you describe the color of Attitude for me? I'm having a hard time going by online swatches and I'd love to pick one of these up


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rose Popillia is gorgeous. I love the textures of these and I feel like I could layer it over several different colors to get a different effect. Armani is coming dangerously close to taking most of my October makeup budget. I'm considering looking into the foundations too, as the NARS one I've been testing is settling into my pores.


----------



## katred (Oct 2, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Could you describe the color of Attitude for me? I'm having a hard time going by online swatches and I'd love to pick one of these up


  It's a medium-deep red violet. Leans more purple than red, but it has enough of a red tone to it to make workable for warmer skin tones.

  I'm actually on my third day in a row of wearing my Rouge Ecstasy lippies. Monday was Attitude, yesterday was Dolci and today is Diva. I'm having way too much fun with them.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

katred said:


> It's a medium-deep red violet. Leans more purple than red, but it has enough of a red tone to it to make workable for warmer skin tones.
> 
> I'm actually on my third day in a row of wearing my Rouge Ecstasy lippies. Monday was Attitude, yesterday was Dolci and today is Diva. I'm having way too much fun with them.


  That sounds incredible. My skin is starting to rebel against the fall weather, so some comfortable lipsticks would be amazing. Attitude sounds perfect for me. I'll check it out when I stop by the Armani counter on Saturday. Either way, I'm definitely getting 609 in the other formula. I can't stop thinking about that color!


----------



## katred (Oct 2, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> That sounds incredible. My skin is starting to rebel against the fall weather, so some comfortable lipsticks would be amazing. Attitude sounds perfect for me. I'll check it out when I stop by the Armani counter on Saturday. Either way, I'm definitely getting 609 in the other formula. I can't stop thinking about that color!


  609 is one of my very favourite lipsticks. One of the ultimate Fall colours for certain.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

katred said:


> 609 is one of my very favourite lipsticks. One of the ultimate Fall colours for certain.


  That's great! It's looked great on everyone I've seen wear it, and I've gotten to really love vampy colors. I'm pretty convinced I'll pick up Attitude too. Since I usually buy all my makeup online, it's going to be hard not to pick up extra things will all of the pretties there in person.


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2013)

Any thoughts on # 602 Night Viper?
  I am really tempted by that one!


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Any thoughts on # 602 Night Viper?
> I am really tempted by that one!


  I'm tempted by that one too! I found a swatch here: 
http://www.reallyree.com/2013/08/armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-lipstick-swatches.html

  I really wish bloggers would build up their swatches a bit so I could see what it looks like opaque


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I'm tempted by that one too! I found a swatch here:
> http://www.reallyree.com/2013/08/armani-rouge-ecstasy-cc-lipstick-swatches.html
> 
> I really wish bloggers would build up their swatches a bit so I could see what it looks like opaque


  Thank you!

  Yes, I saw that swatch too and the sheer application is the reason why I have not yet placed an order.
  If it is really that sheer I' d rather skip it.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I saw that swatch too and the sheer application is the reason why I have not yet placed an order.
> If it is really that sheer I' d rather skip it.


  I'm going to the Armani counter this weekend and I'll check it out and let you know. If it's sheer, it's also a skip for me. If it's buildable into an opaque lip, I'm still interested in getting it.


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I'm going to the Armani counter this weekend *and I'll check it out and let you know.* If it's sheer, it's also a skip for me. If it's buildable into an opaque lip, I'm still interested in getting it.


  Great...thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am with you.I only want it if it is buildable to full opacity.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Great...thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No problem! I wish I could go sooner, but it's about an hour's drive to, well, any makeup counters, which includes Armani. As long as the SAs don't mind, I'll get swatches of a lot of the darker shades, as those tend to be the ones that are sheerer in these types of formulas.


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> No problem! I wish I could go sooner, *but it's about an hour's drive to*, well, any makeup counters, which includes Armani. As long as the SAs don't mind, I'll get swatches of a lot of the darker shades, as those tend to be the ones that are sheerer in these types of formulas.


  Wow, that is quite far away.But I hope that you will enjoy the trip!

  It would be awesome if you could swatch all the dark colors


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Wow, that is quite far away.But I hope that you will enjoy the trip!
> 
> It would be awesome if you could swatch all the dark colors


  I'll do my best! I'm heading to the city anyway, and this is a good excuse for a make-up trip. I'll build up the swatches the best I can too, as long as the lipsticks are on display. They should be, but I've never been to a high-end counter before


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I'll do my best! I'm heading to the city anyway, *and this is a good excuse for a make-up trip. *I'll build up the swatches the best I can too, as long as the lipsticks are on display. They should be, but I've never been to a high-end counter before








.....I see.It really is!

  I am so excited to hear what you think of the lippies!


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....I see.It really is!
> 
> I am so excited to hear what you think of the lippies!


  Thank you, I can't wait either! Katred's description of the formula has me really excited to try them out


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 4, 2013)

Promo pics of the holiday collection:

Giorgio Armani Eccentrico: Holiday 2013 | British Beauty Blogger

  I'd love to get that powder. The Meastro shades look gorgeous too.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Oct 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Promo pics of the holiday collection:
> 
> Giorgio Armani Eccentrico: Holiday 2013 | British Beauty Blogger
> 
> I'd love to get that powder. The Meastro shades look gorgeous too.


  I like the powder as well. I've noticed that it's become a trend among a lot of the high-end brands to have a bright 2013 holiday collection. Guerlain, Dior, now Armani. Tom Ford seems to be an exception.


----------



## MACina (Oct 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Promo pics of the holiday collection:
> 
> Giorgio Armani Eccentrico: Holiday 2013 | British Beauty Blogger
> 
> I'd love to get that powder. The Meastro shades look gorgeous too.








...loveeeeeeeeee the powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you for sharing, Naynadine!


----------



## MACina (Oct 4, 2013)

*mackarrie* has the color story up on her blog too:

http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2013/10/armani-eccentrico-holiday-look-2013.html


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> *mackarrie* has the color story up on her blog too:
> 
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2013/10/armani-eccentrico-holiday-look-2013.html


  At that price point I have to pass. 80€ is more than what I'm willing and able to spend on a powder.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree. But who the eff wrote that text?! Worst translation (?!) of a press release I've ever seen!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 5, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> I like the powder as well. I've noticed that it's become a trend among a lot of the high-end brands to have a bright 2013 holiday collection. Guerlain, Dior, now Armani. Tom Ford seems to be an exception.


  Do you have info on the Tom Ford Holiday Collection?


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 6, 2013)

BBB swatched two of the holiday Lip Maestros! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/10/giorgio-armani-eccentrico-swatches.html


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2013)

that powder is really pretty


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> At that price point I have to pass. 80€ is more than what I'm willing and able to spend on a powder.


  I was expecting a Face&Eyes Palette, now is it really just a powder??
  I think some prices in this text are not right. For example nail polishes are 23€ but here it is written to be 27€.
  80€ is the price of a Face&Eyes Palette and I am sure if this is just Face palette, then the price is going to be less than that.


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not sure I can pull off most of the lip shades. So far, the one thing that really appeals to me is the powder. We'll see how much it is in Canada and then I'll decide if it's justified.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had a crazy weekend and wasn't able to swatch the CCs yet, but I plan to as soon as possible. Work, school, and immigration stuff is keeping me super busy right now!


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 7, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm not sure I can pull off most of the lip shades. So far, the one thing that really appeals to me is the powder. We'll see how much it is in Canada and then I'll decide if it's justified.


  If you can't pull off, then I am already giving up :shock:


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Oct 7, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Do you have info on the Tom Ford Holiday Collection?


  Not personally, but it's been posted on various beauty sites.
https://www.google.com/#q=tom+ford+holiday+2013
  I may be wrong and this might be autumn-winter collection, not the holiday one, but I digress.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am addicted to Rose Popillia. It's great for a quick wash of color and it looks great with my blue eyes. I hope they make it permanent.


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I am addicted to Rose Popillia. It's great for a quick wash of color and it looks great with my blue eyes. I hope they make it permanent.


  My SA said that if the shades sell well, they usually make them permanent, or at least produce a new batch. I think that Rose Popilla would certainly fit the bill. Apparently with Armani, only the palettes are guaranteed to be limited, everything else is "wait and see". It's a smart strategy, actually, since people won't be sure they can get items later, but everyone will be happy to be able to get it again once they run out.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 9, 2013)

katred said:


> My SA said that if the shades sell well, they usually make them permanent, or at least produce a new batch. I think that Rose Popilla would certainly fit the bill. Apparently with Armani, only the palettes are guaranteed to be limited, everything else is "wait and see". It's a smart strategy, actually, since people won't be sure they can get items later, but everyone will be happy to be able to get it again once they run out.


  That is a smart strategy. I much prefer that to buying something I'm not sure I'll love because I know I won't be able to get it again after the initial launch date.


----------



## Genn (Oct 9, 2013)

Scarab Violetta has become one my favorite and most worn eye shadows. I like to wear it with Madre Perla in the inner corner with Too Faced's Voulez-Vous shadow from the Budoir Eyes palette in the outer v.


----------



## Teger (Oct 9, 2013)

Any tips on using a lightweight creme foundation like the new maestro compact? I really don't like how it sits on the skin as it seems to accentuate pores, wrinkles, etc  Oh and apparently armani is discontinuing all of their pressed powders.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 10, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> Not personally, but it's been posted on various beauty sites.
> https://www.google.com/#q=tom+ford+holiday+2013
> I may be wrong and this might be autumn-winter collection, not the holiday one, but I digress.


  Yes, this is the Fall collection.  Some Holiday info was posted in the Tom Ford thread recently.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got the Rouge d'Armani in 609 and it is truly stunning. Its dark and vampy and has this lovely glossy look to it. The formula is perfect. It goes on really smoothly and now that I've been wearing it for a half hour or so, I don't really even feel it. This is dangerous. I want them all now.


----------



## MACina (Oct 10, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I just got the Rouge d'Armani in 609 and it is truly stunning.* Its dark and vampy and has this lovely glossy look to it.* The formula is perfect. It goes on really smoothly and now that I've been wearing it for a half hour or so, I don't really even feel it. This is dangerous. I want them all now.









....I have to find it find it somewhere!


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....I have to find it find it somewhere!


  You do. It's my new favorite. It's really obviously vampy on me, but it doesn't look harsh at all and it's just gorgeous. I also found that it's pretty transfer-resistant. I had a glass of wine and it barely budged at all. I seriously want all the colors now, this is my new favorite formula. 

http://eyeheartit.blogspot.com/2013/09/a-fall-fotd-with-laura-mercier-sandglow.html

  This is really close to how it looks on me


----------



## MACina (Oct 11, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> You do. It's my new favorite. It's really obviously vampy on me, but it doesn't look harsh at all and it's just gorgeous. I also found that it's pretty transfer-resistant. I had a glass of wine and it barely budged at all. I seriously want all the colors now, this is my new favorite formula.
> 
> http://eyeheartit.blogspot.com/2013/09/a-fall-fotd-with-laura-mercier-sandglow.html
> 
> This is really close to how it looks on me


  Gorgeous!

  I really hope that I can find it somewhere here.


----------



## katred (Oct 11, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I just got the Rouge d'Armani in 609 and it is truly stunning. Its dark and vampy and has this lovely glossy look to it. The formula is perfect. It goes on really smoothly and now that I've been wearing it for a half hour or so, I don't really even feel it. This is dangerous. I want them all now.


  Buying Armani lipsticks is highly dangerous. They are addictive and what's worse (?) is that they're extremely consistent. I've never found one that didn't live up to the others.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

katred said:


> Now I want to get my hands on the Boudoir Eyes palette so I can try this. I love the combination of Madre Perla and Scarab Violetta. Another I'm liking (that I'm wearing today, actually) is SV with Rouge Bunny Rouge Trumpeter Koel and Stila Sparkle liquid liner in Spectrum. Nice daytime appropriate sparkle.
> 
> Buying Armani lipsticks is highly dangerous. They are addictive and what's worse (?) is that they're extremely consistent. I've never found one that didn't live up to the others.


  The Boudoir Eyes palette is beautiful! I haven't bought it yet, but I swatched it in the store and I loved it. I'm considering Scarab Violetta, but it might be a little too cool for me, so I need to swatch it at the counter. 

  I have my eyes on one of the CCs next. I plan on cutting down on my MAC lipstick buying so I can get more of these. The formula is just a million times better and I find it's much more comfortable to wear than any of my other lipsticks.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 15, 2013)

katred said:


> Now I want to get my hands on the Boudoir Eyes palette so I can try this. I love the combination of Madre Perla and Scarab Violetta. Another I'm liking (that I'm wearing today, actually) is SV with Rouge Bunny Rouge Trumpeter Koel and Stila Sparkle liquid liner in Spectrum. Nice daytime appropriate sparkle.  Buying Armani lipsticks is highly dangerous. They are addictive and what's worse (?) is that they're extremely consistent. I've never found one that didn't live up to the others.





Genn said:


> Scarab Violetta has become one my favorite and most worn eye shadows. I like to wear it with Madre Perla in the inner corner with Too Faced's Voulez-Vous shadow from the Budoir Eyes palette in the outer v.


  I bought Scarab Violetta 2 weeks ago but haven't worn it. Thanks for the looks, I'm going to try using it tomorrow. I only have MP, and I have been eyeing the Boudoir Eyes palette for a while.


----------



## Teger (Oct 15, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh No! I was hoping to check this out next week since Bloomies is having an Armani GWP.  I think the liquid Maestro is a bit too drying for winter.  I was hoping this one would be better for the now.


  I've fallen in love with the Maestro compact After using it a few days. First off, none of the ingredients are known to be comedogenic, which is rare for a cream-like foundation.

  It doesn't seem like this was meant to be caked on. I like it most when you take a little on the brush, dab it on, and then blend it out in a circular motion to a wider area. It doesn't work well if you try and paint it on in strokes as it just sits on the skin.

  The coverage is actually a good light-medium... more towards medium but not mask-like in the least.


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 22, 2013)

A blogger already picked up some products from Holiday collection and took a real photo of the highlighter here:  http://www.heypretty.ch/eccentrico-giorgio-armani-holiday-collection/  I asked her in the comments what is on the second tier and she said nothing but a half moon brush. :-(( I am really disappointed since this is so pretty but they are selling it at the price of a Face&Eye palette but it has only a highlighter. I sometimes thing if Mr. Armani is making fun of us, trying to understand how much we are ready to splurge, especially after the nail polishes which retailed for the same price as Chanl/Dior for half the product.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree, it's way over-priced! But it's so pretty.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 23, 2013)

Temptalia has a review for the powder. Pretty, but still a big skip due to the price.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2013)

omg what a disappointment with an overspray


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 23, 2013)

Monsy said:


> omg what a disappointment with an overspray


  Yeah, I thought it was a highlighter. It's kind of misleading with the overspray, but I do like the colours that are underneath, the pink is super pretty.


----------



## MACina (Oct 23, 2013)

I personally like the blush better *without* the overspray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The colors are much more vibrant


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> I personally like the blush better *without* the overspray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!
  After seeing it like that, I gulped and I knew my purse will get lighter once I see it in real


----------



## katred (Oct 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> I personally like the blush better *without* the overspray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It reminds me of the Guerlain Blush G or Madame Rougit finally. It's a pretty colour, but I can't justify the expense.

  T also put up a review of the Eccentrico Lip Maestro, which is a lot prettier than I'd counted on. It's not quite as cool-toned as it looked in the promo photos, at least it doesn't seem to be. So that will at least warrant a look, I think.


----------



## Haven (Oct 23, 2013)

I was tempted by the blush/highlighter until I saw the price. So dissappointed that there is only one product in the palette. A separate real highlighter on the second tier probably would have sold me on the palette.   Now I keep repeating to myself " I do not need a $88 blush no matter how pretty it is."


----------



## MACina (Oct 23, 2013)

katred said:


> It reminds me of the Guerlain Blush G or Madame Rougit finally. It's a pretty colour, but I can't justify the expense.
> 
> *T also put up a review of the Eccentrico Lip Maestro*, which is a lot prettier than I'd counted on. It's not quite as cool-toned as it looked in the promo photos, at least it doesn't seem to be. So that will at least warrant a look, I think.


  That one is soooooooooo stunning


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haven said:


> Now I keep repeating to myself " I do not need a $88 blush no matter how pretty it is."


  That's what I'm telling myself too. I think the price is quite ridiculous, really.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 24, 2013)

I saw on a blog that there will be two lip sets (lipstick, gloss, bag, mini Rouge Ecstasy) and was wondering if Europe will get those too. Does anyone know? I'm interested in the nude one.


----------



## katred (Oct 24, 2013)

Haven said:


> Now I keep repeating to myself " I do not need a $88 blush no matter how pretty it is."


I have to admit that I paid almost that much for Guerlain LE blush products in the past, though. I think that's what they're competing against, but it's tricky because their eye and cheek palettes have already set the bar for what people expect to pay for something in that packaging.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 24, 2013)

Everybody draws their own line, but for me...I guess I just compare to the Chantecaille palettes that are $79-83 and include 3 es and a blush, or even the Chanel holiday es quint that's priced at $80. I actually think those are very pricey, but at least you can get more looks out of them than you can with this.


----------



## katred (Oct 24, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Everybody draws their own line, but for me...I guess I just compare to the Chantecaille palettes that are $79-83 and include 3 es and a blush, or even the Chanel holiday es quint that's priced at $80. I actually think those are very pricey, but at least you can get more looks out of them than you can with this.


That's why I really don't understand Armani's logic. They've already created a value equation with their palettes, which makes this one look worse. If I normally paid $88 (or $95 up here) and got three shadows and a blush, why should I pay $95 for just a blush? Sure it's special and  limited, but so are the other palettes and they have double the product in them.


----------



## RedVelvetX (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe theyre trying to compete with Sisley now and their 100$ blushes.


----------



## katred (Oct 25, 2013)

Really bad review of two of the new Maestro shades from Best Things in Beauty:

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/10/giorgio-armani-beauty-lip-maestro-from.html

  I love her blog, but I feel that she's being a bit judgmental here. She has very light, delicate colouring and I can see where these shades would be completely overwhelming on her, but not everyone is the same. (Even on Temptalia, who is still fairly light, but can handle a lot more colour in her skin, the pink shade doesn't look nearly so bright.)

  Actually, her swatches make me more interested in both colours than I was before. And I think that either of these shades would be mind-blowing on women of colour.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the colours look amazing. I personally couldn't pull them off, but I'm sure they look fantastic on darker/warmer complexions.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 25, 2013)

katred said:


> Really bad review of two of the new Maestro shades from Best Things in Beauty:
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/10/giorgio-armani-beauty-lip-maestro-from.html
> 
> ...


  She's definitely being judgmental, and a bit insulting. She basically says that anyone who leaves the house in bright colors like these looks like a clown or pinata. I would say I have skin as fair as she does, and I would have no issue wearing that pink. I think there was a review of hers a few years back where she was insulting to Armani because a collection wasn't innovative, so maybe it's personal.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 25, 2013)

katred said:


> Really bad review of two of the new Maestro shades from Best Things in Beauty:
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/10/giorgio-armani-beauty-lip-maestro-from.html
> 
> ...


She had some Google enhancement on her first photos, so her last pic shows what they really look like--much less neon and more wearable. She tends to choose very conservative lip colors (which she admits in her post) so I can understand why she would not like these (but why buy them when it's obvious that they are bright). I really like that Temptalia reviews colors that even she knows don't look good on her, for the sake of informing her readers. It's much more interesting too.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree that she shouldn't have bought colors that she knew she didn't like. That's why I don't buy many nude/conservative colors- most of them look the same on me and wash me out.

  According to Temptalia, Armani is having a 15% off sale right now for purchases over $75. The code is ARMANI13.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 25, 2013)

Not to sound rude myself, but why would she even buy those colours? I mean I don't want to sound rude to pale gals at all here, I just don't think she thought it through :[ Also it's kind of her own fault for not waiting for testers, they don't necessarily deserve a bad review because of her own impatience.


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 25, 2013)

I purchased two of the lippies today, they look gorgeous on! I was even about to get the third one!


----------



## katred (Oct 25, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I was even about to get the third one!


Can't wait to see how they look on you.

  On the subject of bloggers and bad reviews, I agree that it's completely unfair to give something a bad review just because you don't like the colour. It's really difficult to give a positive review of something when it looks horrible on you, but you have to at least be honest about the quality of the product versus the colour. I suspect that the review was actually written as a knee-jerk response to being angry at herself for having bought a couple of products that she really didn't like.

  Nonetheless, I think that there will be plenty of positive reviews to offset this. One of the things that I truly admire about Armani, especially with their lip products, is that they are extremely consistent. I really like the Maestro lip products that I have and I suspect that the formula on these is just as good. And now, I think that the colours could be just as good as well.


----------



## jebogewf (Oct 25, 2013)

katred said:


> Can't wait to see how they look on you.
> 
> On the subject of bloggers and bad reviews, I agree that it's completely unfair to give something a bad review just because you don't like the colour. It's really difficult to give a positive review of something when it looks horrible on you, but you have to at least be honest about the quality of the product versus the colour. I suspect that the review was actually written as a knee-jerk response to being angry at herself for having bought a couple of products that she really didn't like.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think that there will be plenty of positive reviews to offset this. One of the things that I truly admire about Armani, especially with their lip products, is that they are extremely consistent. I really like the Maestro lip products that I have and I suspect that the formula on these is just as good. And now, I think that the colours could be just as good as well.


Yeah--totally agree. Like Temptalia gave the pink Lip Maestro an A+. Just because you don't like something, doesn't mean it's bad. You have to keep an open mind--and I don't think some bloggers out there do. I think they already have their minds made up--oh, I like this, just because so and so makes it.


----------



## Haven (Oct 25, 2013)

katred said:


> Really bad review of two of the new Maestro shades from Best Things in Beauty:
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/10/giorgio-armani-beauty-lip-maestro-from.html
> 
> ...


  Her swatches also appear a bit heavy handed to me.  These colors would look much better with a lighter hand IMO.


----------



## MACina (Oct 25, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> I was even about to get the third one!


  YAY....cannot wait to see your swatches and reviews, Sara


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not all that big on matte or bright lipsticks but I kind of want these.  They look so fun.


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 4, 2013)

I am positively in love with the "face" palette. It's super expensive but I caved and had to have it. Here's my review if anyone wants to read about it.

  http://www.belletristicbeauty.com/2013/11/giorgio-armani-eccentrico-face-palette-blush-holiday-2013-swatch-review.html


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> I am positively in love with the "face" palette. It's super expensive but I caved and had to have it. Here's my review if anyone wants to read about it.
> 
> http://www.belletristicbeauty.com/2013/11/giorgio-armani-eccentrico-face-palette-blush-holiday-2013-swatch-review.html


I was just coming to post your review! I'm very much torn, because as beautiful as it is, I have the Blush G, which looks fairly similar. I missed out on the Chanel blush you swatched with it, though and I've always felt badly about that. It's really going to come down to how much I have to spend on things after I've bought gifts for everyone...


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 4, 2013)

I love all three blushes. They are probably my three favorite blushes that I own--along with Inspiration. Blush G is just a touch redder and Horizon is a touch pinker. But both Blush G and Horizon can be "customized" a little bit more than Eccentrico can. Eccentrico has the nicest formula, in my opinion. It's like, velvety soft. So, creamy and buttery--that you would just want to sit and touch it all day long. They are all similar--but not the same. If I were pressed, I'd say Eccentrico is probably closer to Horizon than to Blush G.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 22, 2013)

I love the lip mastros! I have #400 & #500. I tried on the bright colors and they are "loud" but very pretty! I was real close to getting the pink one and I'll probably go back and get it in the Spring, no point in buying it now when I'm not going to wear it anytime soon.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2013)

ETA: I didn't know the lip maestro #505 the pink one is LE so I bought it today.


----------



## katred (Dec 4, 2013)

How do we feel about a little springtime highlighter pr0n?

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-spring-2014-effetto-nudo.html

  My first thought is that it the colour looks a lot like Chanel's Poudre Signe powder from last spring. My second thought is that I don't care, because the palette itself is so lovely and I'm always curious to try a new formula. 

  Also, I'm a sucker for highlighters.


----------



## MACina (Dec 4, 2013)

katred said:


> How do we feel about a little springtime highlighter pr0n?
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-spring-2014-effetto-nudo.html
> 
> ...


  Thank you for sharing, katred!

  It looks pretty but I am not sure yet whether I will get it.It might not "wow" me enough to spend so much money on it.
  But, as you said, it might also be the formula that makes want to try it!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmmm, I have enough highlighters like that, so I'll pass. Can't say it's not tempting, though. lol


----------



## MACina (Dec 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hmmm, I have enough highlighters like that, so I'll pass.* Can't say it's not tempting, though.* lol









....I know, right?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2013)

...but I think I need the lipsticks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Goris-Sky/262719413756615


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 5, 2013)

katred said:


> How do we feel about a little springtime highlighter pr0n?
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-spring-2014-effetto-nudo.html
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much for sharing this. I really like it but if it is priced like the Eccentrico blush, I am not getting it.
  I really promised myself not spending "unreasonable" amounts to a piece of makeup, which everyone defines herself I guess but with 6 g of product for 80€ Armani blush was way over  definition of reasonable for many I suppose


----------



## MACina (Dec 5, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> ...but I think I need the lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love the lipstick on the right-hand side!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the look of purple lippie and wonder how close to MAC Up The Amp it is...

  I am highly enjoying the lip maestros and have 3 of them.


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm wondering if the lipsticks might be the sheer formula. It's been a while since they introduced new shades in that range. 

  EDIT: Yup, looks like they're sheers!

  http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-luxury-nude-collection-spring-2014-sneak-peek.html


----------



## stephybaby (Dec 8, 2013)

I am absolutely in love with the soft look the model is wearing in the promo pic! I'm going to try and imitate that next spring! Yep yep!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 8, 2013)

Well the lippie is a no-go for me since I don't wear sheer lipstick.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll pass the spring highlighter because I think it will be expensive, and it looks like the Chanel spring 2013 highlighter to me, although I passed it as well. The lippies look very pretty.


----------



## Leliforever (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried the blushing fabrics?Any favourites?
  The "almost skin-like finish" really intrigues me since I don't like powder blushes...


----------



## LiliV (Dec 15, 2013)

Leliforever said:


> Has anyone tried the blushing fabrics?Any favourites? The "almost skin-like finish" really intrigues me since I don't like powder blushes...


  They're a really strange texture, the best I could describe it is almost like a dry liquid lol.  I have Sicilian Orange and I really like it.  The finish definitely looks very natural but you have to be careful to apply them lightly bc they are super pigmented


----------



## baxterina (Dec 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> ...but I think I need the lipsticks. :shock:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Goris-Sky/262719413756615


  Promo pic calls my name. I'm very into that kinda look.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Dec 15, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm wondering if the lipsticks might be the sheer formula. It's been a while since they introduced new shades in that range.
> 
> EDIT: Yup, looks like they're sheers!
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-luxury-nude-collection-spring-2014-sneak-peek.html


I'm really tempted to buy every item. I must resist. Must resist.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 16, 2013)

baxterina said:


> I'm very into that kinda look.


  It's a look I'm trying to achieve lately. But flawless, glowy skin is hard to achieve. What does the sheer fluid do? Is it a highlighter or foundation?


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> It's a look I'm trying to achieve lately. But flawless, glowy skin is hard to achieve. What does the sheer fluid do? Is it a highlighter or foundation?


  It's more of a highlighter (or a blush if you used one of the darker colours) although it can be used all over for a "glowy" effect. I imagine that those with good skin could actually wear it alone with primer, but it wouldn't provide much in the way of coverage. 

  Stopped by my counter today and grabbed a couple of remaining goodies from the Fall collection- Blue Beetle eye shadow and the Rouge d'Armani 610. Because purple. 

  Actually, my extremely helpful sales associate (whose name is Chanel, ironically enough) convinced me that it was different enough from #604 (she remembered that I had it) to warrant having both. She knows me well enough that I figured I could take her word for it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't realise fluid sheer is an on-going product and that will be a new shade. Coincidentally, I was thinking about Blue Beetle yesterday when I visited a blog and read the older entries. I have Rouge d'Armani #601 which is a dark purple. Love the formula. I can't find #604 at the USA website, but there is #610. Enjoy your new makeup!


----------



## katred (Dec 23, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks. I didn't realise fluid sheer is an on-going product and that will be a new shade. Coincidentally, I was thinking about Blue Beetle yesterday when I visited a blog and read the older entries. I have Rouge d'Armani #601 which is a dark purple. Love the formula. I can't find #604 at the USA website, but there is #610. Enjoy your new makeup!


  I think 604 has been discontinued. at least, it's been out of stock everywhere for a while now. It's a vampier colour (although it can be worn as a stain) and (I think) a little bluer in tone. They are close enough that I'd say that you don't need both unless you love purples and/ or deep lips.


----------



## sarabeautime (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

  I happened to find Belladonna Highlighter from their Spring Collection (Effetto Nudo) on eBay for half the price so decided to get it ;-)

  Here is my review & comparisons to some Chanel highlighters:
  http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-belladonna-highlighting.html

  All in all it is truly stunning and texture is to die for, it is just very expensive and contains only 5g of product which is a little bit of let down.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 28, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I happened to find Belladonna Highlighter from their Spring Collection (Effetto Nudo) on eBay for half the price so decided to get it ;-)
> 
> ...


  Wow, it looks absolutely gorgeous in pan. The swatch is not that impressive, I prefer Poudre Signee over it, I think.
  And holy cow, only 5g! Lucky you getting it for half the price.


----------



## User38 (Dec 28, 2013)

eek and yes, these HE companies are really pushing it ref price/volume.


----------



## katred (Dec 28, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> eek and yes, these HE companies are really pushing it ref price/volume.


  I'm hoping they hit the ceiling on that sooner rather than later. I don't see a lot of these items selling out, at least not the Armani ones. Nordstrom has palettes from last year hanging around, or at least they did up until recently.


----------



## MACina (Dec 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, it looks absolutely gorgeous in pan. The swatch is not that impressive, I prefer Poudre Signee over it, I think.
> And holy cow, *only 5g!* Lucky you getting it for half the price.


 






...OMG, it is getting less and less.The Eccentrico Palette contains 8g and is at the same price tag.


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 29, 2013)

*5g is ridiculous. *I dont think I will buy it but it is gorgeous! I'm going to be a bit more frugal in 2014 so this would definitely be a pass. I can't even remember how much the Eccentrico was in £!.


----------



## sungelly87 (Dec 29, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I happened to find Belladonna Highlighter from their Spring Collection (Effetto Nudo) on eBay for half the price so decided to get it ;-)
> 
> ...


Can't believe you found it half price! I would've gotten it. $88 is too expensive for my taste...


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2013)

Belladonna is gorgeous but so expensive.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 31, 2013)

I use the Giorgio Armani Loose Silk Powder in #2. It's been out of stock everywhere for months. There seems to be only one color of that powder for now. Did they discontinue the rest? I love love love that powder, so I hope not. Does anyone on here know? Thank you.


----------



## Genn (Jan 17, 2014)

Belladonna Palette is on Armanibeauty.com now. It looks beautiful but I can't bring myself to pay that much for a highlighter.


----------



## katred (Jan 17, 2014)

Genn said:


> Belladonna Palette is on Armanibeauty.com now. It looks beautiful but I can't bring myself to pay that much for a highlighter.


  I feel much the same way... I have to tell myself that it's incredibly expensive for what it is and on top of that, it looks fairly similar to Chanel's Poudre Signe, which I paid a nice chunk for last year. I need to follow the lovely Sara's example and try to find it at a discount. (I rather suspect that it won't sell out at that price.)


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 18, 2014)

Has anyone found any swatches of the lipsticks for the Spring 2014 collection?


----------



## Haven (Jan 18, 2014)

It seems too pricey for just the highlighter alone.  I suppose if the blush/highlighter sold well from the last collection, that this may end up being the new trend with these palettes.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 18, 2014)

Genn said:


> Belladonna Palette is on Armanibeauty.com now. It looks beautiful but I can't bring myself to pay that much for a highlighter.


I couldn't help it. I had to have it, as expensive as it is. I know it's ridiculous. But it just looks so pretty. Hangs head in shame.


----------



## katred (Jan 18, 2014)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> Has anyone found any swatches of the lipsticks for the Spring 2014 collection?


  Not yet. Nor the glosses. I'm curious to see the plum one, because it looks like it would be a perfect MLBB shade for me.


----------



## User38 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a strange problem with Armani's codes for the matte lip lacquers which I love.. there is a number code, but sometimes only names are referred to on the products. i.e. #502 on Nordies website seems to me like it is Attitude but on Armani website it only goes by the number. Same happening with no. 400 on both sites.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have a strange problem with Armani's codes for the matte lip lacquers which I love.. there is a number code, but sometimes only names are referred to on the products. i.e. #502 on Nordies website seems to me like it is Attitude but on Armani website it only goes by the number. Same happening with no. 400 on both sites.  :huh:


  Yes it takes me a really long time to cross check the shades sometimes bc of this!


----------



## katred (Jan 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have a strange problem with Armani's codes for the matte lip lacquers which I love.. there is a number code, but sometimes only names are referred to on the products. i.e. #502 on Nordies website seems to me like it is Attitude but on Armani website it only goes by the number. Same happening with no. 400 on both sites.


  Here's a link to the list from when the Maestros launched...

  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-lip-maestro-launches

  According to this, 502 should be "Art Deco", but the names don't match what's on the Nordstrom site at all. Groan.


----------



## User38 (Jan 18, 2014)

Exactly Katred - I wanted to order Attitude and Hollywood red and it's messed up all over.  Googled and spoke with Beauty rep in Nordies -- nobody knows. lol.


----------



## katred (Jan 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Exactly Katred - I wanted to order Attitude and Hollywood red and it's messed up all over.  Googled and spoke with Beauty rep in Nordies -- nobody knows. lol.


  GOT IT!!! I knew I'd seen the other names somewhere. Kai's Obsessions used them when she posted her initial swatches. Here you go, with corresponding numbers: 

  http://www.kaisobsessions.com/2012/10/giorgio-armani-lip-maestro-swatches/

  I really can't understand how Armani let everything get so confused. And to make things worse... "Attitude" is also the name of one of their Rouge Ecstasy shades, but it's a plum colour (600-series).


----------



## Genn (Jan 18, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I couldn't help it. I had to have it, as expensive as it is. I know it's ridiculous. But it just looks so pretty. Hangs head in shame.


  LOL. If I was working more I might do just the same thing.


----------



## User38 (Jan 19, 2014)

katred said:


> GOT IT!!! I knew I'd seen the other names somewhere. Kai's Obsessions used them when she posted her initial swatches. Here you go, with corresponding numbers:
> 
> http://www.kaisobsessions.com/2012/10/giorgio-armani-lip-maestro-swatches/
> 
> I really can't understand how Armani let everything get so confused. And to make things worse... "Attitude" is also the name of one of their Rouge Ecstasy shades, but it's a plum colour (600-series).


  lol and thank you Katred!  I had found this site online but I could not get it to open! It did open with your link though.  It is confusing and at least here they have both the nos and names Together!  .. argh.

  I might go ahead and order these later.. I do like the textures for me and especially the wear time.  I have a few of the 600 series colours and love them.  I think Attitude is more fuschia and not so plummy -- but will see.

  many thanks!


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a quick look at the Spring collection yesterday, which is from now on going to be known in my head as Armani Wood Nymphs. I don't know why, it just reminded me of forest fairies with the tones it had.
  They had the Belladonna palette on display in little glassed in pedestals, but not one that you could touch. Felt like I was at a museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did play with the lip products and it's sort of sad that these are getting ignored- the shades are quite interesting. The glosses and lipsticks are almost exactly matched, so I think you could just pick whichever formula you preferred rather than getting both. The pink shade is very light and icy, but also a bit greyed. The gloss is milky, which makes me suspect it would pull into lip lines a bit. The pink lipstick is quite sheer in a single pass, I think it would look more like opalescence than a real lipstick, but a second layer actually seemed to give a more noticeable colour, at least on my hand. It's not lavender, but I think that if you like lavender shades, you might like these two- very light, grey-pinks.

  The plum lipstick ain't plum. It's a cool, wood-smoke brown with a hint of cool purple and it is GAWJUS. I tried it on and am going back for it without fail. It's sheer but there's certainly enough pigment to notice it on the lips. It reminded me a of a limited edition Mac shade called Riveting that came out a few years back, which I think was a little deeper. The plum gloss is almost the same colour, I think it's just a wee bit redder than the lipstick.

  I don't want to give in to the highlighter, although it does look beautiful. I saw one site that had the price pegged at $70CAD, but I'm pretty sure that was a mistake. Normally, the palettes are $95 up here.

  Here's a review of Belladonna from Belletristic Beauty:

  http://www.belletristicbeauty.com/2014/01/giorgio-armani-belladonna-highlighting-palette-effetto-nudo-collection-spring-2014-review-swatch.html


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2014)

katred said:


> They had the Belladonna palette on display in little glassed in pedestals, but not one that you could touch. Felt like I was at a museum.


  hhahahah that's ridiculous


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think a lot of the HE lines have gone a bit off the deep end


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi guys, do any of you have both Armani Silk Luminous Foundation and Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua? If so which do you prefer? I'm very low on my Chanel and wanted to get another bottle as I love it but keep hearing about how great Armani is so been wondering.

  Also, is shade 5.25 a good match for NW25?


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2014)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Hi guys, do any of you have both Armani Silk Luminous Foundation and Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua? If so which do you prefer? I'm very low on my Chanel and wanted to get another bottle as I love it but keep hearing about how great Armani is so been wondering.
> 
> Also, is shade 5.25 a good match for NW25?


  I haven't tried both, but I do like the Luminous Silk for a more "radiant" kind of look. It's good for covering dry patches, for certain. I think 5.25 would be a good match for you. Their foundations seem more forgiving than most if you get close to your natural colour.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jan 27, 2014)

katred said:


> I did play with the lip products and it's sort of sad that these are getting ignored- the shades are quite interesting. The glosses and lipsticks are almost exactly matched, so I think you could just pick whichever formula you preferred rather than getting both. The pink shade is very light and icy, but also a bit greyed. The gloss is milky, which makes me suspect it would pull into lip lines a bit. The pink lipstick is quite sheer in a single pass, I think it would look more like opalescence than a real lipstick, but a second layer actually seemed to give a more noticeable colour, at least on my hand. It's not lavender, but I think that if you like lavender shades, you might like these two- very light, grey-pinks.
> 
> The plum lipstick ain't plum. It's a cool, wood-smoke brown with a hint of cool purple and it is GAWJUS. I tried it on and am going back for it without fail. It's sheer but there's certainly enough pigment to notice it on the lips. It reminded me a of a limited edition Mac shade called Riveting that came out a few years back, which I think was a little deeper. The plum gloss is almost the same colour, I think it's just a wee bit redder than the lipstick.


  Wow, this was such a good description of the shades and I luvre that plum one. Both lipstick and gloss came with me home!
  I now have all three lippies but I am returning the pink one because it is way too sheer for me. The other peachy one shows up nicely though so I am keeping it )
  It was a very busy week, hoping to review them soon, but we will see...

  I also tried the new and limited Armani sheers, which was pretty but didn't move me. Oh and it is very close to the Dior's new liquid highlighter, so a pass for me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 28, 2014)

katred said:


> I haven't tried both, but I do like the Luminous Silk for a more "radiant" kind of look. It's good for covering dry patches, for certain. I think 5.25 would be a good match for you. Their foundations seem more forgiving than most if you get close to your natural colour.


  Thanks Kate I can always count on you for great input <3 Chanel VA aqua is great but I have issues with the bottle. Once you get near the bottom it's impossible to squeeze more out :/ I think I'm going to try out the Armani next, especially since spring is right around the corner and I covet a "radiant look" during that time of the year.


----------



## katred (Jan 29, 2014)

Sara's swatches and review of the lippies!

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/01/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers-314.html


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

luscious colours but too sheer for me I think


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 29, 2014)

I tried my 314 last night. I didn't think it was _that_ sheer. But I thought it was really, really, really frosty.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

katred said:


> Sara's swatches and review of the lippies!
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/01/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers-314.html


  Eek. Glad I didn't order any.


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't do frosty well either.. lol.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jan 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Eek. Glad I didn't order any.


LOL,
  they look really very different once worn. I just posted a look using this, Belladonna is really lovely... It is very... unique to me.


----------



## katred (Feb 6, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> LOL,
> they look really very different once worn. I just posted a look using this, Belladonna is really lovely... It is very... unique to me.


  I picked up Belladonna, which is a wonderful, unique shade. As it turns out, the highlighter is $70 here, also known as $18 less than the US. I have no idea how that happened, but now I'm thinking it might actually be worth the money. I just wonder how different it will really look than my Chanel Poudre Signe. Swatch, they're clearly different, but worn... I don't know if the differences will show as much.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 6, 2014)

katred said:


> I picked up Belladonna, which is a wonderful, unique shade. As it turns out, the highlighter is $70 here, also known as $18 less than the US. I have no idea how that happened, but now I'm thinking it might actually be worth the money. I just wonder how different it will really look than my Chanel Poudre Signe. Swatch, they're clearly different, but worn... I don't know if the differences will show as much.


  Belladonna is so tempting to me. I've been really enjoying plums lately


----------



## sarabeautime (Feb 12, 2014)

katred said:


> I picked up Belladonna, which is a wonderful, unique shade. As it turns out, the highlighter is $70 here, also known as $18 less than the US. I have no idea how that happened, but now I'm thinking it might actually be worth the money. I just wonder how different it will really look than my Chanel Poudre Signe. Swatch, they're clearly different, but worn... I don't know if the differences will show as much.


 Maybe it won't show that much because even swatched there is a small difference (I would say Belladonna is more frosty) but it is beautiful and texture is also superb, so if it is "just" $70, you may want to consider it...


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 12, 2014)

I vaguely remember Armani doing a 20% off sale last Feb.   I was hoping they would have a discount for Presidents' Day. I want that damn highlighter, but it's way overpriced.  It should come with 3 eyeshadows underneath like some face palettes in the past.  Armani please have a sale!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 12, 2014)

I went ahead and got the highlighter, it was just too pretty to pass up.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm a little out of the loop when it comes to Armani, so not sure if these are really new. Saw these pics of a Meastro Blush and Maestro ,,Liquid Summer''.









clavesdemujer, salud, belleza, bienestar: Efecto bronceado Giorgio Armani


  There are some new powder blushes and bronzing powders as well, the magenta blush looks droolworthy:

MonsiieurAlex: Giorgio Armani Spring 2014 Collection With Rhona Samuels @ Saks Beverly Hills

  I wonder if we get those in Germany as well. I'm liking both peachy shades too. I always wanted to try an Armani blush, but the shades always seemed boring to me, so seeing these has me interested again.


----------



## MACina (Feb 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm a little out of the loop when it comes to Armani, so not sure if these are really new. Saw these pics of a Meastro Blush and Maestro ,,Liquid Summer''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wow....it really does


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 23, 2014)

That blush in 509 on MonsieurAlex..


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried the no. 13 highlighter?


----------



## jebogewf (Feb 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Has anyone tried the no. 13 highlighter?


I did. I got it. It is quite possibly the most beautiful liquid highlighter I have ever seen. It is kinda close to #2, but then it has this pink duochrome-y shift to it. But when I wore it--nothing. I couldn't see anything. I could see it when I swatched it on my hand, but on my face, I saw nothing. Even when I caked it on. In natural light or artificial. It's so subtle. Maybe it just blended into my skin too much. I don't know.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2014)

I like 305 and 503 from the new blush collection


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 23, 2014)

katred said:


> Sara's swatches and review of the lippies!
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/01/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers-314.html


  I checked these out at Sara's blog. Thank you, Color Me Loud for the beautiful photographs and swatches. The packaging of those lipsticks in incredibly luxurious.

  The  only color that slightly appealed to me was Delirium but from the swatches I can tell that it's far too sheer for my liking. The color is a love mauve/nude/peach but it would be barely-there and I'm never willing to pay the big bucks for sheer lipsticks.


----------



## sarabeautime (Feb 24, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> I checked these out at Sara's blog. Thank you, Color Me Loud for the beautiful photographs and swatches. The packaging of those lipsticks in incredibly luxurious.  The  only color that slightly appealed to me was Delirium but from the swatches I can tell that it's far too sheer for my liking. The color is a love mauve/nude/peach but it would be barely-there and I'm never willing to pay the big bucks for sheer lipsticks.


  Glad that it was helpful. I later on posted a few looks with those, I am also enjoying the plummy gloss but I understand that not everyone would like it lol.


----------



## User38 (Feb 24, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I did. I got it. It is quite possibly the most beautiful liquid highlighter I have ever seen. It is kinda close to #2, but then it has this pink duochrome-y shift to it. But when I wore it--nothing. I couldn't see anything. I could see it when I swatched it on my hand, but on my face, I saw nothing. Even when I caked it on. In natural light or artificial. It's so subtle. Maybe it just blended into my skin too much. I don't know.


  thanks jebogewf!  I liked it but did not love it and I had a sneaky suspicion it would do a vanishing act on my face too.  I don't put any tester on my face unless I *know for certain it's virgin. LOL.*

*I think they overdid the "sheer" aspect of this product. *


----------



## sarabeautime (Feb 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thanks jebogewf!  I liked it but did not love it and I had a sneaky suspicion it would do a vanishing act on my face too.  I don't put any tester on my face unless I *know for certain it's virgin. LOL.* *I think they overdid the "sheer" aspect of this product. *


  Have you tried Dior Backstage brightening base (glow maximizer)? This one is actually very close to Armani #13 has the same pearly effect but not that subtle. I compared them side by side at the counter and after I decided not to get #13 because I already have Dior one.


----------



## katred (Feb 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm a little out of the loop when it comes to Armani, so not sure if these are really new. Saw these pics of a Meastro Blush and Maestro ,,Liquid Summer''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I knew that they were going to refresh their blushes!! Or at least, I guessed. It was one of the only things they hadn't worked on. Those shades look gorgeous and I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 24, 2014)

i still want one of the old blushes i keep delaying to buy it


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 6, 2014)

The new cheek fabrics are up on Nordies site. I want to try these. I'm curious about their CC cream too.


----------



## User38 (Mar 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> i still want one of the old blushes i keep delaying to buy it


 
  I ordered a bu no. 10.. it's supposedly going to be dcd.


----------



## katred (Mar 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I ordered a bu no. 10.. it's supposedly going to be dcd.


  I've heard a lot about this shade. Along with #2, it seems to have a nice little cult following. Should I track it down before it's gone? Any dupes you can recommend?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I ordered a bu no. 10.. it's supposedly going to be dcd.


  I finally ordered 10, will arrive today


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 7, 2014)

Ooh 10 looks pretty. Now I want one.


----------



## User38 (Mar 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I've heard a lot about this shade. Along with #2, it seems to have a nice little cult following. Should I track it down before it's gone? Any dupes you can recommend?


  I have had it for years in my stash -- there is still product left, but if I were to lose it or misplace it, I would feel insecure.  Yes, it's very very good. It's not bronze, it's not pink or peach.. but a delightful mix of all and light enough for my skin to use as a bronzer or as a very neutral blush.  It's not muddy or orange.. I don't know of any dupes for it since most bronzers are darker, more grey, more orange.. and I have quite a few to compare it.

  that's why I ordered a new one because it will be gone, and I don't know if the new blushes will be this neutral beigey perfection.


----------



## Haven (Mar 7, 2014)

Are all of the old Armani blushes being dc'd?  If so there are a couple that I should order.


----------



## User38 (Mar 7, 2014)

Haven said:


> Are all of the old Armani blushes being dc'd?  If so there are a couple that I should order.


 
  I was told that all the blushes are being dc'd.. new ones are already being shipped.  That's why I bu the no. 10 -- should last me a few years.. lol


----------



## Monsy (Mar 7, 2014)

There are already some swatches out there of the new ones


----------



## Haven (Mar 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I was told that all the blushes are being dc'd.. new ones are already being shipped.  That's why I bu the no. 10 -- should last me a few years.. lol


  Thanks for the info!   I need to bu 10 and possibly order one more shade before they disappear.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2014)

blush number 10 finally arrived


----------



## User38 (Mar 9, 2014)

it's such a magnificent colour!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 10, 2014)

Is 10 anything like NARS Madly?


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

No, #10 is a bit deeper but not dark, no pink but a combo of pink/coral/beige..


----------



## kittkat (Mar 14, 2014)

Does anyone think that Belladonna is worth the Ebay price?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2014)

No.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone got any of the new blushes?


----------



## kittkat (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks.

  its driving me crazy, can't get it out of my head.


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2014)

not yet..like the look of 502 though.. have to see it.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> not yet..like the look of 502 though.. have to see it.


  I like 305 and 503


----------



## jebogewf (Mar 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Anyone got any of the new blushes?


I do. I reviewed 502 Skin. It is unbelievable. Really. The texture is the best I have ever felt. Almost magical. And it wears for about 81/2 to 9 hours on me before it starts fading.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 15, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I do. I reviewed 502 Skin. It is unbelievable. Really. The texture is the best I have ever felt. Almost magical. And it wears for about 81/2 to 9 hours on me before it starts fading.


  I saw it on your blog and really liked it. How does texture compare to tom ford?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 15, 2014)

I stopped at the Armani counter at Nordies to see the new blushes and blush #10.  Well, I swatched a few on my hand and they didn't wow me but I know a lot of really nice blushes look so much better on the face.  I didn't want to try any and I'm holding out for the triple points event.  They did have the bronzer (didn't try it) and the CC cream.  I may get the CC cream at some point.  But the big disappointment is that they did not have #10 for me to try.  In fact, they only had 4 of the old blushes.  I may have to order this one sight unseen.  It just looks so pretty in pics.


----------



## jebogewf (Mar 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I saw it on your blog and really liked it. How does texture compare to tom ford?


TF Frantic Pink feels maybe a little bit softer I want to say. The Armani feels smoother. Like because the TF is softer, the surface is more uneven/worn down than the Armani. The TF kicks up more powder than the Armani--even when I swatch it with my fingers. When I use my TF brush on each of them, the Armani kicks up like no powder, and the TF kicks up very, very, very little--basically none. When I use a different brush, like my LMdB brush, they both kick up some powder, but the TF kicks up far more than the Armani. The are both amazing blushes. Like you couldn't get me to choose. I was just really blown away by how smooth and silky the Armani feels. I got another one, which I'm debating reviewing. But, I would probably just be repeating myself, so I probably wasn't going to. On a side note, I did see the new Maestro blushes at Bloomingdales last night. I really want to order one, but I don't know what the colors are. Does anyone know?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2014)

I love the new sun fabric sheer bronzers! More deets on the blog!


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> *No.*


----------



## Haven (Mar 16, 2014)

kittkat said:


> Does anyone think that Belladonna is worth the Ebay price?


  No!


----------



## kittkat (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!

  For holding me back!

  I don't know why its calling my name!


----------



## IHughes (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anyone know when the CC cream will be for sale in Europe? Very curious about it!


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ebay prices?  .. cough's uncontrollably.. hell no.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

kittkat said:


> Does anyone think that Belladonna is worth the Ebay price?


  *No. * It's lovely, but not for those ridiculous costs.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 16, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Does anyone know when the CC cream will be for sale in Europe? Very curious about it!


  I'm curious too. I saw the review here and it seems good.  http://cafemakeup.com/2014/03/08/first-thoughts-giorgio-armani-luminessence-cc-control-bright-moisturizer-spf-35/


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 16, 2014)

grl exactly haha ridiculous


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 16, 2014)

heck no!


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Does anyone know when the CC cream will be for sale in Europe? Very curious about it!


  It is already listed at douglas.de but says "back in stock soon"....


http://www.douglas.de/douglas/Make-...essence-CC-Cream_productbrand_3000072202.html


  But (as always) not all the shades seem to be available.There are only 3 listed and as fas as I know there are 8 shades...???
  Maybe they will add more but I' d not be surprised if they didn' t


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm kinda intrigued by the Eye & Brow Maestros, that's a new product, right?

Bella_Shmella – С подиума: Giorgio Armani RTW FW 2014


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2014)

[h=3]Maestro Liquid Summer Bronzer[/h]   

  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-maestro-mediterranea-collection


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 19, 2014)

^^That collection is already available here, I'm not that interested in those products. But I do want to get a powder blush, not sure which one though.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 20, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm kinda intrigued by the Eye & Brow Maestros, that's a new product, right?
> 
> Bella_Shmella – С подиума: Giorgio Armani RTW FW 2014


Ooh this is very interesting, brow and eyeliners of Eyes To Kill series.
  Both would be interesting.
  I have also seen somewhere that some green ETK eye shadow is about to be released. Considering they don't have a green yet, I am very excited for that one too.


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> *Ooh this is very interesting, brow and eyeliners of Eyes To Kill series.*
> Both would be interesting.
> I have also seen somewhere that some green ETK eye shadow is about to be released. Considering they don't have a green yet, I am very excited for that one too.


 





....I think that I will give them a try!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm quite curious about the liquid bronzer and liquid blush.


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2014)

New Armani single shadows!!! I wish they hadn't used the EtK name, because it's a bit confusing with the loose powder shadows having that name, but honestly I don't really mind the name if they're as beautiful as this!

  Swatches and thoughts courtesy of the lovely Sara:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/03/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-macro-color.html

  I can't even begin to express how excited I am about these. Seriously, looking at those incredibly pigmented swatches, I feel like I'm going to start speaking in tongues.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, they do look pigmented. I like 4, 9, 10, and how spectacular does 12 look?! Wowza.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 22, 2014)

katred said:


> New Armani single shadows!!! I wish they hadn't used the EtK name, because it's a bit confusing with the loose powder shadows having that name, but honestly I don't really mind the name if they're as beautiful as this!  Swatches and thoughts courtesy of the lovely Sara:  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/03/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-macro-color.html  I can't even begin to express how excited I am about these. Seriously, looking at those incredibly pigmented swatches, I feel like I'm going to start speaking in tongues.


  Thanks for the link, I am wearing #9 today, it is so pretty!  Agh, this will be very bad for my wallet. Waiting for Tuesday for discounts, then I will get a few more, I hope I will stop there. Someone hold me! :amused:


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been stalking the UK sites and I didn't see those shadows on there yet  Dying to get #9!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 23, 2014)

I went crazy at the Armani Counter.  I was going to order the CC cream online but when I saw my shade was on backorder, I hightailed it to Nordies.  I got the #7 which I was leaning towards but tried the #6 on my hand to be sure.  I couldn't believe the #6 tester was almost empty.  Didn't this product just come out?  How could it be empty already?  Well, #7 was better for me anyway.  I kind of figured from Monsieur Alex's reviews - I think this link were posted already.  Well, maybe I'll link that site anyway.  He mentioned #7 would be good for NC43/44.  I didn't try it on my face though.  I also got the liquid bronzer and 2 of the liquid blushes.  You only need a pin size amount of this.  I don't know why the bottles are so big.  I hope they last a on the skin.  We shall see.  I decided to check out the bronzer.  I looked at 200 and 500.  I decided to try the 200.  The 500 looked so red.  I just wasn't sure about it for me.  The SA put it on my face and I looked in the mirror and was in love.  Crazy. I so don't need any more bronzer.  It must have been the contrast of winter skin with the sunkissed looked that did me in.  I'm still thinking about the powder blushes.  They don't look like much on my hand.  I think I just have to try them on my face one day.

  I mentioned some new products and the SA jumped right in about the new singles shadows but I really meant the cream shadow/brow stuff.  I should have asked when they would be in but I think if the SA knew about them then it must not be too far off.  She still had those electrico matte glosses on display.  I thought these were limited.  I may just want one for summer.  Did anyone get one of these?  

  Oh, as for the liquid blushes - I got the coral and the in between color -500.  I only remember the number because when I asked to see the new  liquid blushes, the SA said right away, "I only have one 500 left."  She described these as a coral, a pink and an in between color.  I thought I could wait on the pink.  We shall see.  If I really love it, I will probably get that one as well.

  Monsieur Alex blog post on the new Armani stuff:

  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/02/giorgio-armani-spring-2014-collection.html

  Oh I just looked at the pics on this site and the 200 looks really red.  It didn't look that way in the store.  Now I'm confused.  Well, I liked how it looked on me.  I'm curious about the 400 now but I didn't even look at that one in the store.  It didn't look like my color at all.  But in these pics, it would have been the one I picked.  I may have to look at these again.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2014)

I wonder how does 100 bronzer compare to laguna? 

  or how are they compared to guerlain terracottas?


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought my 502 and a 507 blushes.. will report in once I try them on.  I did not buy the bronzers because I have a few from othe brands which I still love and am using.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *I bought my 502 and a 507 blushes.. will report in once I try them on.*  I did not buy the bronzers because I have a few from othe brands which I still love and am using.


  Thank you, HerGreyness


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I bought my 502 and a 507 blushes.. will report in once I try them on.  I did not buy the bronzers because I have a few from othe brands which I still love and am using.


  I'm curious about the blushes too. Not that I desperatly need more blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this point I have so many that I only want to add the best formulas to my collection. I'm wondering if I should get an Armani or Hourglass one, leaning towards Armani so far.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm curious about the blushes too. Not that I desperatly need more blushes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe one of each


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

I just caved and placed an order for the Cheek Fabric # 507 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Couldn' t resist any longer and want to try the new texture!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> Maybe one of each


  That is _not _helping.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That is _not _helping.


 
  No????


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

*temptalia.com* has a review on the Cheek Fabric # 503 "Daybreak":

http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-daybreak-503-cheek-fabric-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> I just caved and placed an order for the Cheek Fabric # 507
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's what I liked MACina, the texture.  All colours are dupeable -- texture is not.  And that's where I am at now, if the texture is not right, I won't buy.

  that said, I did buy a few of the HGlass ambient blushes -- they are lovely, but kick up a bit too much powder for me. I think I am more in love with the Armani.


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't really put much credence into T's reviews.. I just look at her pics which are quite good.


  I have acquired many products which she does not even like.. lol.  And I love them.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> That's what I liked MACina, the texture.  All colours are dupeable -- texture is not.  And that's where I am at now, if the texture is not right, I won't buy.
> 
> that said, I did buy a few of the HGlass ambient blushes -*- they are lovely, but kick up a bit too much powder for me. I think I am more in love with the Armani.*


  That's what I wanted to hear  I'll probaly get the Armani over the HG.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> That's what I liked MACina,* the texture.  *All colours are dupeable --* texture is not.*  And that's where I am at now, if the texture is not right, I won't buy.
> 
> that said, I did buy a few of the HGlass ambient blushes -- they are lovely, but kick up a bit too much powder for me.* I think I am more in love with the Armani.*


  Amazing! So I think will get more of these once I have tried # 507.
  I still have # 506 and # 509 on my list.

  Thank you, HerGreyness


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 25, 2014)

From the new collection, I've picked up 200 Androgino and 507 Flesh of the Cheek Fabric and 300 & 500 from the Maestro Fusion blushes. I also bought the Luminessence CC cream in early Feb and have been wearing it almost everyday for a month (for reference, I bought shade 7, I'm NC 50, slightly lighter in the winter)

  Armani has been the brand emptying my pockets this Spring. The Cheek Fabric blushes are a thin but silky formula, but definitely (IMO) looks better applied to the cheek than swatched on the hand. 200 is a warm terracotta color that has an orange undertone; it is so beautiful! It warms up the face effortlessly. 507 is a BRIGHT blue based pink with pink shimmer that doesn't really translate onto the cheek, but adds a nice finish nonetheless.

  The Maestro blushes are TDF. They are INCREDIBLY pigmented, you truly need the teeniest bit. I accidentally overdid one cheek today, lol. However, they blend effortlessly and leave such a beautiful flush of color that can be sheered out to an almost watercolor effect. 300 is a warm orange, 500 is a deep coral-pink shade and from when I swatched it in store, 400 is a bright medium pink, neutral to cool toned, I'd even say.

  In regards to the CC cream, it is a weightless, sheer, luminous cream with a satin finish. I love to throw it on as a quick way of evening out my skin. #7 works fine for now but I definitely will need something a bit deeper in the summer, when I tan.


----------



## MACina (Mar 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> From the new collection, I've picked up 200 Androgino and 507 Flesh of the Cheek Fabric and 300 & 500 from the Maestro Fusion blushes. I also bought the Luminessence CC cream in early Feb and have been wearing it almost everyday for a month (for reference, I bought shade 7, I'm NC 50, slightly lighter in the winter)
> 
> Armani has been the brand emptying my pockets this Spring. The Cheek Fabric blushes are a thin but silky formula, but definitely (IMO) looks better applied to the cheek than swatched on the hand. 200 is a warm terracotta color that has an orange undertone; it is so beautiful! It warms up the face effortlessly. 507 is a BRIGHT blue based pink with pink shimmer that doesn't really translate onto the cheek, but adds a nice finish nonetheless.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that I need to place an order for the # 400 Fusion Blush


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 25, 2014)

These two blogs have pictures & swatches of the Maestro Fusion Blush as well as a Cheek Fabric Blush:

  http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2014/03/25/giorgio-armani-maestro-mediterranea-sneak-peek-300-maestro-fusion-blush-attitude-cheek-fabric-sheer-blush/

  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/03/giorgio-armani-maestro-mediterranea-review-swatches.html


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2014)

I love how 306 looks


----------



## jebogewf (Mar 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> That's what I liked MACina, the texture.  All colours are dupeable -- texture is not.  And that's where I am at now, if the texture is not right, I won't buy.
> 
> that said, I did buy a few of the HGlass ambient blushes -- they are lovely, but kick up a bit too much powder for me. I think I am more in love with the Armani.


I couldn't agree more. I have a three of the Hourglass Ambient Blushes, and they are nice, but they are definitely not mind blowing fabulous. And the dust! Way too much excess powder for me. When I was swatching these, I kept choking on it. The Armani Cheek Fabric Blushes on the other hand, kick up virtually no surplus powder. The texture is just, everyone needs to own at least one. I didn't really agree with Temptalia's review on these. When I wear these blushes, they last all day on me, close 9 hours before I notice slight fading. Over 9, before I notice any real fading. And the color is supposed to be "thin" and airy.

  As for the Liquid Blushes, I ordered 500, which I should be getting later today. I'm so curious about the color, I had the hardest time deciding between 400 and 500. I think the Eye&Brow Maestro comes out later in a few months, like September. And the Solo Singles, in May. Ooooh and for fair (white) people like me, there is going to be a new pure-white Maestro foundation with the holiday collection. (I read it all here: http://www.style.com/beauty/beautycounter/tag/linda-cantello/ )


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 25, 2014)

Do all of the powder blush shades have shimmer, or are there completely matte ones too? I can't really tell from the swatches. If there are, could someone list the matte shades for me? Thanks


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2014)

@Naynadine 

  the glimmer is barely perciptible.. it's just the mica in the product which is necessary for the luminous effect but is not overbearing.

  I would not have bought if they were glimmery/glittery in any way.


----------



## jebogewf (Mar 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Do all of the powder blush shades have shimmer, or are there completely matte ones too? I can't really tell from the swatches. If there are, could someone list the matte shades for me? Thanks


I have two of them right now, 502 Skin and 506 Blush (I did a review on 502). They both have very slight shimmer in the pan, (I'm guessing they all do), however, it doesn't really translate to the face at all. The shimmer is so very fine, it's almost imperceptible to the eye. It's more of a satiny matte blush, with a few sparkles here and there, more of a matte really. (I just swatched 506 to double check) And there really is hardly and shimmer at all. The only reason I hesitate to call it a satiny matte, is the way it glows on skin.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 25, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I have two of them right now, 502 Skin and 506 Blush (I did a review on 502). They both have very slight shimmer in the pan, (I'm guessing they all do), however, it doesn't really translate to the face at all. The shimmer is so very fine, it's almost imperceptible to the eye. It's more of a satiny matte blush, with a few sparkles here and there, more of a matte really. (I just swatched 506 to double check) And there really is hardly and shimmer at all. The only reason I hesitate to call it a satiny matte, is the way it glows on skin.


  Thanks for your replies, ladies 

  I definitely want to get one of them, I think it will be 502, but I'm not 100% sure yet. I'd love to see more swatches of all the shades.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are swatches I found from a user from MUA (girlzippy)

  300 ('Coral') 400 ('Berry') 500 ('Pink Nude') (Names according to user:


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Ladies,
  I swatched the blushes (liquid and powder) as well as bronzers, didn't have time to load them up on the blog yet but since it is asked, here are the liquid blushes.300, 400 and 500 respectively.
  I have to note something though, these do stain!
  After that swatch, despite two phase eye makeup remover and different removing products, a stain didn't want to go away and I have seen it after shower the next day, it was still there. Now I checked it is gone after numerous times I washed my hands. I didn't get them because of this. I don't want to stain my face


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went crazy at the Armani Counter.  I was going to order the CC cream online but when I saw my shade was on backorder, I hightailed it to Nordies.  I got the #7 which I was leaning towards but tried the #6 on my hand to be sure.  I couldn't believe the #6 tester was almost empty.  Didn't this product just come out?  How could it be empty already?  Well, #7 was better for me anyway.  I kind of figured from Monsieur Alex's reviews - I think this link were posted already.  Well, maybe I'll link that site anyway.  He mentioned #7 would be good for NC43/44.  I didn't try it on my face though.  I also got the liquid bronzer and 2 of the liquid blushes.  You only need a pin size amount of this.  I don't know why the bottles are so big.  I hope they last a on the skin.  We shall see.  I decided to check out the bronzer.  I looked at 200 and 500.  I decided to try the 200.  The 500 looked so red.  I just wasn't sure about it for me.  The SA put it on my face and I looked in the mirror and was in love.  Crazy. I so don't need any more bronzer.  It must have been the contrast of winter skin with the sunkissed looked that did me in.  I'm still thinking about the powder blushes.  They don't look like much on my hand.  I think I just have to try them on my face one day.
> 
> I mentioned some new products and the SA jumped right in about the new singles shadows but I really meant the cream shadow/brow stuff.  I should have asked when they would be in but I think if the SA knew about them then it must not be too far off.  She still had those electrico matte glosses on display.  I thought these were limited.  I may just want one for summer.  Did anyone get one of these?
> 
> ...


  I read reviews of the cc cream and am impressed. Like what this blog said, the cc cream is more yellow-toned which is good news for me. Many cc creams are pink-toned or white, and look mask-like on me. I will certainly check this one out. Let us know what you think of the cc cream!


----------



## MACina (Mar 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Here are swatches I found from a user from MUA (girlzippy)
> 
> 300 ('Coral') 400 ('Berry') 500 ('Pink Nude') (Names according to user:


 
  Loveeeeeeee # 400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Off to place an order.....


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> From the new collection, I've picked up 200 Androgino and 507 Flesh of the Cheek Fabric and 300 & 500 from the Maestro Fusion blushes. I also bought the Luminessence CC cream in early Feb and have been wearing it almost everyday for a month (for reference, I bought shade 7, I'm NC 50, slightly lighter in the winter)
> 
> Armani has been the brand emptying my pockets this Spring. The Cheek Fabric blushes are a thin but silky formula, but definitely (IMO) looks better applied to the cheek than swatched on the hand. 200 is a warm terracotta color that has an orange undertone; it is so beautiful! It warms up the face effortlessly. 507 is a BRIGHT blue based pink with pink shimmer that doesn't really translate onto the cheek, but adds a nice finish nonetheless.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info.  I bought the CC in #7 and it is a little bit dark for me but still wearable.  I have been wearing it though.  I like the formula.  I will probably like it even better in the summer so we have the opposite problem.  Well, maybe the #8 would be good for you come summer.  Have you tried it?  I'm eager to try those Cheek Fabric blushes and will check out the colors you mentioned.

  As for the Maestro liquid blushes . . . I still haven't used them.  I went to take them out and notice the 500 was missing a bit.  I took out the 300 I bought to compare the bottles and it was filled to the top but the 500 was not.  Someone was in it.  Really bums me out!  I remember the SA telling me it was the last one.  I think someone was having too much fun at that counter.  One of the CC cream testers was practically empty and now this.  I think employees must have been it it.  So I didn't even try the other one.  I was mad because I don't want to miss out on my points if I take it back.  I did a live chat and they said the SA would have to order me a new one but could do an exchange so I can keep my points.  Anyway, I didn't touch the other one thinking because I was nervous they would think I used it and was just returning it.  But now I'm a bit more clear headed and realize it doesn't matter.  It's their problem.  I will use it tomorrow if it goes with my look (the 300). I'm not touching the 500.  I just hate having to go back there.  I may be able to go tomorrow.  But now that I have to go back I'll probably just end up getting something else!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

Wanna know something crazy Icecaramel? My 500 & 300 are the same way! I noticed it when I tried it yesterday as well... the bottle looked to be about 90-95% full and the neck had product all over it. 300 was completely full and had minimal product on it. Idk what's up with that, perhaps its a manufacturing error. Mine wasn't the last one; they'd just gotten them in and I watched the S.A. pull one randomly from the drawer.  As for the CC cream, Sephora Times Sq (the huge one on Broadway) has them in stock and on display if you wanna check #6 out.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> As for the CC cream, Sephora Times Sq (the huge one on Broadway) has them in stock and on display if you wanna check #6 out.


  Really?? Maybe it is okay then. I didn't actually open the bottle to see if any spilled.  To tell you the truth, I may be a bit bitter because I bought some Tom Ford perfumes from there a few days before with the expectation that I would be getting a big atomizer (looked like 1.7 oz.) filled with a Tom Ford perfume of my choice as a GWP. Well, I go to the store to pick it up and the SA tells me someone stole it. She did apologize profusely and gave be a bunch of roller balls filled with my choice of scent and many samples of other stuff but it just makes me a bit suspicious of the store now.  Oh and she promised to call me when the replacement atomizers come in.  I was just annoyed because I spent a few weeks agonizing over what to buy and what to get as my free perfume.  

  I really shouldn't even take it back, I don't see how anyone would use this stuff up but it would be a matter of principal and I do like my products brand new and pristine looking especially for these prices!

  Anyway, I did try the #6 on my hand and it looked light to me.  But maybe mixed with the #7.  Not that I want to mix such a pricey product but . . .   I will check it out again.  Good to know they are in Sephoras.  I know at least 2 other NYC Sephoras that carry Armani.  I didn't know the Times Square store did too.  Thanks for the info!

  BTW - It seems like there are about a 1000 Sephoras in NYC.  Since January, I've discovered and visited 2 that I never knew were there.  Plus, now there is one a short drive from my house.  Yikes!  Who knew there was such a need.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

C





Icecaramellatte said:


> Really?? Maybe it is okay then. I didn't actually open the bottle to see if any spilled.  To tell you the truth, I may be a bit bitter because I bought some Tom Ford perfumes from there a few days before with the expectation that I would be getting a big atomizer (looked like 1.7 oz.) filled with a Tom Ford perfume of my choice as a GWP. Well, I go to the store to pick it up and the SA tells me someone stole it. She did apologize profusely and gave be a bunch of roller balls filled with my choice of scent and many samples of other stuff but it just makes me a bit suspicious of the store now.  Oh and she promised to call me when the replacement atomizers come in.  I was just annoyed because I spent a few weeks agonizing over what to buy and what to get as my free perfume.    I really shouldn't even take it back, I don't see how anyone would use this stuff up but it would be a matter of principal and I do like my products brand new and pristine looking especially for these prices!  Anyway, I did try the #6 on my hand and it looked light to me.  But maybe mixed with the #7.  Not that I want to mix such a pricey product but . . .   I will check it out again.  Good to know they are in Sephoras.  I know at least 2 other NYC Sephoras that carry Armani.  I didn't know the Times Square store did too.  Thanks for the info!  BTW - It seems like there are about a 1000 Sephoras in NYC.  Since January, I've discovered and visited 2 that I never knew were there.  Plus, now there is one a short drive from my house.  Yikes!  Who knew there was such a need.


  I'm the same way... very particular about my items being completely brand new. I'm the woman who will open the box after purchase and check to see if there are any fingerprints on the bottle, lol. I think you should return it in case you can get a full sized 500; you paid full price of it, so you should get full product!  I would do it, but I'm not even sure I'm going to keep 500... I stopped by Saks today, and an associate used 400 on me and I fell in love with that too, lol. Maybe I'll just have all three, I dunno. Regardless, I had a GC when I bought 300 & 500, so I only spent about $20 for both; that's the ONLY reason why I'm not being a stickler about the amount in the bottle.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 27, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I would do it, but I'm not even sure I'm going to keep 500... I stopped by Saks today, and an associate used 400 on me and I fell in love with that too, lol. Maybe I'll just have all three, I dunno. Regardless, I had a GC when I bought 300 & 500, so I only spent about $20 for both; that's the ONLY reason why I'm not being a stickler about the amount in the bottle.


  I returned it.  I told my mother about it and she said I should return it.  I thought about it and realized it would bother me especially since the box was so crummy looking.  It was all bent and it was obvious that it had been opened a few times.  I took it back and the SA that sold it to me was there and she wasn't as bright and happy as she was when she sold it to me.  She told me "but this just came out."  "I can guarantee you nobody used this."  How can she guarantee that?  She's not there all the time.  Anyway, I stuck to my guns and ask her to make it so I keep my triple points and she said she didn't know how.  I told her if she did it as an exchange it would go through.  I feel like she didn't do it so I'm going to Live Chat tomorrow to see if they can check.  I mean geez, I spent a lot of money at that counter.  You would think she'd want me coming back for more because it was obvious that I do buy a lot of Armani products.  I probably should just go back to my guy at Bloomies anyway.  Anyway, I have a bit of a wait for the product.  I think she ordered it from a store and not the warehouse.  If she did and I don't get my points, I'm going to just cancel it altogether and start over. She told me 5-8 business days.  That seems really long.

  Oh I was tempted by the 400 but was trying to be good. So much for that.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2014)

Found another post (in Russian) with swatches of one of the new shadows: 

  http://bella-shmella.com/novy-e-mono-teni-giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-solo-21/

  I go weak in the knees for purples, so...


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2014)

The ETK Solo are available online here, at 32€ they're definitely not a steal. Still planning on getting one, but holding off for now.

  Shades 21, 22, and 24 are LE.


----------



## MACina (Apr 2, 2014)

katred said:


> Found another post (in Russian) with swatches of one of the new shadows:
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/novy-e-mono-teni-giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-solo-21/
> 
> *I go weak in the knees for purples, so...*


 
  Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Looks gorgeous


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know what's the equivalent of MUFE HD 173 in the Armani Luminous Silk foundation?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anyone heard of the Bright Ribbon collection? Although those aren't exactly my kind of colours I have to say they look amazing.

L’effet d’optique de Giorgio Armani 1 | Beauté | Vogue

  I'm sure some people here will love the two purples! 






  This looks pretty cool.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2014/04/armani-collection-bright-ribbon-maquillage-printemps-2014.html


  SOURCE : Kleo Beauté


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2014/04/armani-collection-bright-ribbon-maquillage-printemps-2014.html
> 
> 
> SOURCE : Kleo Beauté


  I like the color on the model.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I like the color on the model.


It looks bright !


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It looks bright !


  Yes but I like the matching nails.


----------



## sarabeautime (Apr 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.kleo-beaute.com/2014/04/armani-collection-bright-ribbon-maquillage-printemps-2014.html
> 
> 
> SOURCE : Kleo Beauté


  And the damage is done,
  just ordered all the nail polishes and lip color in Lilas. These are now available in Sephora France and they have 20% off with a promotional code in case you are living in Europe.

  I didn't want to order more lippies because they are sometimes really sheer and don't show up. Also the lipsticks with coral and pink are not that interesting lol.
  I would like to also get the magenda lipstick (*n°603 Bougainville)* but that one was already sold out. I wonder if they released very limited number of items or if that one is so good that everyone wanted it. I suspect for the first though, considering items from Holiday are still around.
  Anyway I will check Bougainville out once these hit my local Armani counter, which I suppose will be very soon. I think that is the one model is wearing at the promo pic.


----------



## katred (Apr 24, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeekkkk! Definitely Lilas and Bougainville for me.  Possibly the lilac polish. The neon green kind of draws my attention too. I've not tried Armani polishes yet.   I'm loving how risqué Armani is getting with colours this year.   Sara, I look forward to reading your reviews!


----------



## sarabeautime (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know if this one was posted before, but there are a couple of products which are upcoming:
  http://alive.armani.com/paris/it/the-giorgio-armani-prive-spring-summer-2014-beauty-look/


----------



## Monsy (Apr 28, 2014)

has anyone tried 100 bronzer?


----------



## User38 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have... it wasn't great on me.  A bit muddy for me and my yellow spendoured being.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2014)

thank you


----------



## sarabeautime (Apr 29, 2014)

Blusher 100 didn't look good on me either although I have a natural (to cool) complexion.
  It has a strange yellowish hue and looks rather muddy.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2014)

What bronzer would work for nc15/20?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 29, 2014)

Just bought my first Eyes to Kill and Armani Ecstasy lipstick. I got #8 in the Eyes to Kill and it is the most beautiful shimmery silver color! My fiance loves it too  And I got the lipstick in #508 Daybreak and it is amazing. The perfect everyday everywhere color for me!


----------



## sarabeautime (Apr 29, 2014)

B





Monsy said:


> What bronzer would work for nc15/20?


  400, since 200 is darker.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 30, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> 400, since 200 is darker.


  thank you!


----------



## katred (May 1, 2014)

Here's Sara's review of Lilas sheer lipstick. It is one of the sheerer sheers from the looks of things. I suppose that makes it more wearable, but I was hoping for something a little more dramatic based of the photos.   http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/05/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers-604.html?m=1


----------



## sarabeautime (May 2, 2014)

katred said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/05/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers-604.html?m=1


  Thanks for the link Katred.

  All in all this collection was rather a miss for me. I think you will understand when you see my post about the nail polishes :-{


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Thanks for the link Katred.
> 
> All in all this collection was rather a miss for me. I think you will understand when you see my post *about the nail polishes :-{*


  Really? Aw, the colours look so nice


----------



## MACina (May 2, 2014)

katred said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/05/giorgio-armani-rouge-darmani-sheers-604.html?m=1


  Me too


----------



## MACina (May 2, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Thanks for the link Katred.
> 
> All in all this collection was rather a miss for me. I think you will understand when you see my post about the nail polishes :-{


 
  Sara, thank you so much for the pics and swatches


----------



## pnfpn (May 2, 2014)

I scored an ETK quad on ebay for cheap I love it. I got #6. The mono shadows launched this week here in the UK but omg so expensive. £26.50 for one  Thank's to Sara I've had my eye on #9 ever since she swatched but I don't know if I can deal with the price.


----------



## Genn (May 4, 2014)

Moon jelly isn't in the U.S. :crybaby:


----------



## sarabeautime (May 4, 2014)

Genn said:


> Moon jelly isn't in the U.S. :crybaby:


 Oh that is really hard breaking, it is such a stunner. Just in case anyone thinks they need it, drop me a DM.


----------



## katred (May 4, 2014)

Temptalia posted the full list with names and numbers and I'm kind of horrified at how many of the shades aren't available in the US. Usually, we get what America gets in terms of product, but I know Chanel gives Canada the same program as Europe. I'm hoping that Armani does the same, because the shades I wanted most were Moon Jelly and Sapphire Spider. 

  I know that there are some dyes which are not approved for use around the eyes in the US, but they're fine everywhere else- the Urban Decay electric palette came with a warning that certain shades shouldn't be used on the eyes in America, but everywhere else is free to use them as they'd like... If this is a similar thing, then there's no reason why all shades couldn't be available in Canada, because our rules are more in line with what Europe has. (Can you tell I'm totally desperate and trying to reassure myself?)

  Here's the list from T: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-eyes-kill-solo-eyeshadow-launches


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> The mono shadows launched this week here in the UK but omg so expensive. £26.50 for one


  Looks like they're $32 here o.0 Way cheaper than you get them, but that's still more expensive than any eyeshadow single I've tried yet. But lemme know if you need someone to send them over from the US ;-) I'll probably end up getting #9 & #10 at some point.


----------



## Genn (May 10, 2014)

I just got #17 today. Its so pretty but I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

ALL Armani product line has gone up in price.. and the sizes have shrunken


----------



## pnfpn (May 11, 2014)

niccig said:


> Looks like they're $32 here o.0 Way cheaper than you get them, but that's still more expensive than any eyeshadow single I've tried yet. But lemme know if you need someone to send them over from the US ;-) I'll probably end up getting #9 & #10 at some point.


  I might take you up on that sometime soon! I had heard they were originally slated for £22 so the price hike was a bit of a shock.


----------



## katred (May 14, 2014)

Well, I got to meet the eye shadows today. My counter was literally unpacking them as I got there. While I got ignored for twenty minutes by a guy trying to sell someone else makeup, I picked out #11 (ecaille) and the blush in 509 (eccentrico).   Sadly, we got the same program as the US, which means no awesome ultraviolets for me. I'm actually angry. If they're making them, why limit them to one area? It pisses me off to no end when brands do this.   The good news is the the texture on the shadows and the blushes looks amazing, as I'd hoped.   Still no sign of the Bright Ribbon collection. Who knows is we'll even get it?   British beauty blogger has swatches of some of the lipsticks:  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/05/giorgio-armani-bright-ribbon-collection.html  I'm not thrilled with the selection, but I do want Bouganville and possibly Lilas. I'm hopeless


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

I love the blushes.. I got the 302 and 507 (hope I am not inverting the nos).. Fabulous texture and colour delivery.. no dust up.  The lighter one has a less staying power but the bright pink is awesome!

  ES.. not for me this time.. i will sit it out.  Too many for one pair of eyeballs..


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I love the blushes.. I got the 302 and 507 (hope I am not inverting the nos).. Fabulous texture and colour delivery.. no dust up.  The lighter one has a less staying power but the bright pink is awesome!
> 
> *ES.. not for me this time.. i will sit it out.  Too many for one pair of eyeballs..*






I do much better w/palettes HG.  I reach for them more.  I saw the colors and they are _very_ pretty---too pretty for me to purchase and let sit in my singles drawer unused.
        I was tempted though.  The next time I need foundation I'm going to try Armani and will try a blush at that time too.  So have those shades straight because I'll want
        a recommendation from you when I do.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

oh I hear you MEdgal.. I will be lining up for fall.. lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I hear you MEdgal.. I will be lining up for fall.. lol.


 Oh goody!  I love your new avi---cracks me up every time I look at it!


----------



## katred (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I hear you MEdgal.. I will be lining up for fall.. lol.


  I'm ALWAYS lining up for Fall. Those collections kill me every year.


----------



## Monsy (May 15, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm ALWAYS lining up for Fall. Those collections kill me every year.


----------



## pilina (May 31, 2014)

Hi girls! Does anyone know are the scarabeo eyes to kill eyeshadows permanent shades in US already? Most of them is listed with perm shades on armani's website. Rose popillia was there too but it disappeared few months ago.


----------



## Genn (May 31, 2014)

pilina said:


> Does anyone know are the scarabeo eyes to kill eyeshadows permanent shades in US already? Most of them is listed with perm shades on armani's website. Rose popillia was there too but it disappeared few months ago.


  Those were LE. I only see June beetle left on the Nordstrom site.


----------



## pilina (May 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## katred (May 31, 2014)

I notice that the Bright Ribbon collection is up on the Armani site, but it's listed as an online exclusive there. I was at one of my counters (Holt Renfrew) today and they had the nail polishes out, but no lipsticks. I did see some lipsticks in the drawer (sale units, not testers) in bright pink packaging, rather than the standard black boxes, but the person helping me was from another counter, because the Armani SA was doing makeup on someone and had her hands more than full, so I didn't think she'd know what they were. I really want to get a look at Bougainville lipstick and to see if Lilas shows up at all on my lips.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 1, 2014)

katred said:


> I notice that the Bright Ribbon collection is up on the Armani site, but it's listed as an online exclusive there. I was at one of my counters (Holt Renfrew) today and they had the nail polishes out, but no lipsticks. I did see some lipsticks in the drawer (sale units, not testers) in bright pink packaging, rather than the standard black boxes, but the person helping me was from another counter, because the Armani SA was doing makeup on someone and had her hands more than full, so I didn't think she'd know what they were. I really want to get a look at Bougainville lipstick and to see if Lilas shows up at all on my lips.


  It is interesting that those have bright pink packages. The ones I got from France when the collection was released was in normal packaging. I would like to try Bougainville too, I should start stalking my counter


----------



## MACina (Jun 1, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> It is interesting that those have bright pink packages. The ones I got from France when the collection was released was in normal packaging. I would like to try Bougainville too,* I should start stalking my counter *


  I hope they will get the collection because I am still very tempted to get Lilas and Bougainville.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> I hope they will get the collection because I am still very tempted to get Lilas and Bougainville.


  I will let you know if it pops out somewhere in Germany


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> It is interesting that those have bright pink packages. The ones I got from France when the collection was released was in normal packaging. I would like to try Bougainville too, I should start stalking my counter


  Hm. I'm not sure that these were the Bright Ribbon products, just some pink boxes mixed in with the black ones. Could have been something entirely different. I can't imagine them doing special boxes for one country and not another.


----------



## MACina (Jun 1, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I will let you know if it pops out somewhere in Germany


  Thank you, Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been checking the online-store since about a month now but still nothing


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 7, 2014)

I took the plunge and ordered the Sheer Blush #10. From the reviews I've read and pics I've seen it seems very versatile.  I was also able to try the new bronzer in 100. I thought it looked good on me, it gives me a nice brown tan. For reference, I have fair/light skin with both pink and yellow undertones. I wear Luminous Silk foundation in #4. I also tried the bronzer in #400. This shade had more red undertones than 100. I'm debating whether it's worth the $$  The new fabric blushes are gorgeous! #503 caught my eye but I want to see how close it is to #10 before purchasing. I've read mixed things about whether they are dupes.


----------



## Debbs (Jun 7, 2014)

Planning to wear my 406 lipgloss and the # 09 blush tomorrow. They are both beautiful and the gloss is perfect!


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  That's one of the glosses I've had an eye on for a while. Nice to have a personal recommendation.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2014)

The Eye & Brow Maestro:










ELLE UK @elleuk Instagram photos | Websta


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2014)

And a sneak peek at the fall collection:




Franciska Bosmans @franciskabosmans | Websta

  That highlighter...


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG.. that highlighter indeed.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The Eye & Brow Maestro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These look interesting!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> And a sneak peek at the fall collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I gasped when I saw this.  Wow!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 10, 2014)

probably another overspray....


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems to be e/s and not a highlighter:

  One of our fave products from Giorgio Armani's Fall 2014 beauty collection, the Fade to Grey eyeshadow palette. The sheer shimmering black and golden nude shadow may be the perfect combo.




ELLE Canada @ellecanada | Websta


----------



## katred (Jun 11, 2014)

If that shade is supposed to be black, there's definitely an overspray. I'm also thinking that I'll be able to skip, since I'm generally avoiding any palettes with a black shade. I have too many.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 11, 2014)

Well now I'm not so interested in it >>


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 11, 2014)

katred said:


> If that shade is supposed to be black, there's definitely an overspray. I'm also thinking that I'll be able to skip, since I'm generally avoiding any palettes with a black shade. I have too many.


  I really regret not getting the Givenchy winter 2013 palette. The black in that was pretty good and mixing the gold with ti gave this gorgeous antique gold.


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2014)

Just thought I'd leave a note here for any other Canadian ladies who were disappointed that we didn't get all the shadow colours that they got in Europe.   Apparently Holy Renfrew got some of them. It's still not all, but they have more than what the Bay had (which is the same as what the US got). I picked up Moon Jelly, one of the crazy purples, today.   Happy dance!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 21, 2014)

I might be the only person who isn't crazy about Sheer Blush #10. I've been trying to love it since I ordered it the other week but it's just not working. If it applied as it appears in the pan, it would be great but, on me, it turns kind of ruddy.


----------



## Haven (Jun 24, 2014)

Now Armani is also having its F & F sale.  My poor wallet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I really regret not getting the Givenchy winter 2013 palette. The black in that was pretty good and mixing the gold with ti gave this gorgeous antique gold.


It is still available on Sephora France, well 54 € for one es ( the pan is huge though ), many didn't want to pay that price but I agree it was beautiful.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is still available on Sephora France, well 54 € for one es ( the pan is huge though ), many didn't want to pay that price but I agree it was beautiful.


  I saw it on there, it's still tempting me even now. Maybe when I haul some Laduree it might end up in my basket.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I saw it on there, it's still tempting me even now. Maybe when I haul some Laduree it might end up in my basket.


Yes that would be a good option as Sephora delivers to the UK, Ladurée is another story  I never tried their makeup, just their macarons and other scrumptious things to eat ! lol


----------



## meleftie (Jun 30, 2014)

Received my haul from the Armani F&F Sale - wound up buying Luminous Silk Foundation (I ordered 6.5 not sure it's a bit too yellow for me but am not sure which other to order, I'm a NC40 in Mac), Mystery Eyes to Kill Quad, Rouge Ecstasy 305, Rouge d Armani 512, Eyes to Kill Solo #8and #9, Eyes to Kill Mascara (have heard such good things about this but never tried), and eyes to kill waterproof liner (have this and LOVE it, had to buy a back-up) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Is it sad that I'm thinking about ordering a few more of the solos?   I seem to have a real taupe fetish lately.   Anyone around a NC40 MAC that can tell me what color they wear in the LSF?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, awesome haul. I need to order foundation before the sale ends. Hopefully I haven't waited too late. I use the Lasting Silk. I'm still looking for my HG foundation. But until that happens this has worked better than all I have tried.  I have mostly oily/combination skin. The biggest problem I have is finding a foundation for fair skin. Lasting Silk in the lightest shade is too dark so I have to play with it using MUFE pro white. I don't know why the cosmetic industry fails when it comes to very fair and fair skin tones. I suppose the profits lie in the middle, ignoring the pale and darker shades. Ok I'll stop bitching...at least for now.   :rant:


----------



## MACina (Jun 30, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Is it sad that I'm thinking about ordering a few more of the solos? I seem to have a real taupe fetish lately. Anyone around a NC40 MAC that can tell me what color they wear in the LSF?


 







  I am particularly drooling over the Quad


----------



## meleftie (Jul 1, 2014)

shadowaddict said:


> Wow, awesome haul. I need to order foundation before the sale ends. Hopefully I haven't waited too late. I use the Lasting Silk. I'm still looking for my HG foundation. But until that happens this has worked better than all I have tried.  I have mostly oily/combination skin. The biggest problem I have is finding a foundation for fair skin. Lasting Silk in the lightest shade is too dark so I have to play with it using MUFE pro white. I don't know why the cosmetic industry fails when it comes to very fair and fair skin tones. I suppose the profits lie in the middle, ignoring the pale and darker shades. Ok I'll stop bitching...at least for now.   :rant:


  Did you place a foundation order last night?  I'm still looking for foundation I love.  Don't think I'll ever find HG because I'm too picky.  I don't really need a lot of coverage just like foundation to even out my skintone and hide my age.   Hard to find the rate tone (either too yellow or too pink for me usually) and I also don't want to look like I have it caked on.   





MACina said:


> I am particularly drooling over the Quad :eyelove:


  I haven't had a chance to try the quad yet (have been playing with the YSL palettes I ordered) but I'm a taupe fiend so will be trying soon!!   I'm soo banned for a long time now!!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm interested in purchasing the Fluid Sheer #13, it was part of the Spring collection, and is nowhere to be found. Has anyone seen this for sale online anywhere?


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's some info on the Fall collection!  http://chicprofile.com/2014/07/giorgio-armani-fade-to-grey-milan-fall-2014-collection.html#more-92571  Of course I'm drawn to the plum lipstick, although it looks like it might just be another 604/ 610 dupe. The eyeliners look beautiful.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2014)

katred said:


> Of course I'm drawn to the plum lipstick, although it looks like it might just be another 604/ 610 dupe. The eyeliners look beautiful.


  I'll be checking out the blush  The eyleliners look pretty nice as well.


----------



## MACina (Jul 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> *I'll be checking out the blush*  The eyleliners look pretty nice as well.


  Yes, unfortunatly Daybreak is not available here.Don' t know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad that we get a chance to buy it with this collection because it looks very pretty.

temptalia.com has a review on it:
http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-daybreak-503-cheek-fabric-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Haven (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for the link!  I think that the blush is already available.  Unless they are creating another 503, or she has the number wrong.

http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-daybreak-503-cheek-fabric-blush-review-photos-swatches

  ETA:  Oops sorry about the repeat of info.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2014)

MACina said:


> Yes, unfortunatly Daybreak is not available here.Don' t know why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  TY  I didn't know it was perm already. Very pretty shade, but I'm not sure I like the shimmer. I really want to try Armani blushes, but I'd love a matte finish.


----------



## MACina (Jul 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> TY  I didn't know it was perm already. Very pretty shade, but I'm not sure I like the shimmer.* I really want to try Armani blushes*, but I'd love a matte finish.


 
  They are gorgeous


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2014)

katred said:


> Of course I'm drawn to the plum lipstick, although it looks like it might just be another 604/ 610 dupe. The eyeliners look beautiful.


 
  This collection looks very nice.  I like the eye palette, eye liners and lipsticks.  Maybe I'll finally get around to trying one of the lipsticks.  The nail polish looks nice too but oh so tiny.  The first eye liner looks kind of rose gold.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 5, 2014)

The collection looks gorgeous! The eye palette looks stunning; I'm also interested in the rose gold-looking liner, 503 blush, and the rosewood-colored lipstick.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2014)

any recommendations on a eyeshadow quads?


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> any recommendations on a eyeshadow quads?


  Do you like greens?
  I like Medusa


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2014)

I am OK with greens... I was eyeing Sienna or Effeto nudo


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 8, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am OK with greens... I was eyeing Sienna or Effeto nudo


  I have Sienna, it is pretty ;-)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2014)

how is the texture?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 8, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Do you like greens? I like Medusa


  Saw the word green & my eyes perked up. I love love love greens. I'm going to have to look at that.


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Do you like greens? I like Medusa


  Second the love for this one! Great for a very original smoky eye too.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey everyone, sorry if this has been asked before, but I recently got my first Fusion Blush in 400. Love the color, but the stippling brush I use to put it on is way too flimsy and seems to not blend it out as well as I would like. Does anyone have any recommendations on what kind of brush to use with these liquid blushes? Thanks a ton!


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> Hey everyone, sorry if this has been asked before, but I recently got my first Fusion Blush in 400. Love the color, but the stippling brush I use to put it on is way too flimsy and seems to not blend it out as well as I would like. Does anyone have any recommendations on what kind of brush to use with these liquid blushes? Thanks a ton!


  Hi eepeepburrah, I like using the MAC 188 brush for liquid and cream blushes. I've had my 188 for years and it's always been sturdy and has performed well, blending out blushes very easily. Which brush are you currently using?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually, I have a Crown Brush dupe for the 188. Its duo-fibre, which I like, but I just wish it was a little denser. Maybe a larger duo-fibre would give me what I'm looking for.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2014)

Any info on the new Black Ecstasy mascara they have for pre-order on Nordstrom site? They have 3 colors. The pic looks like black, bronze and gold.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi ladies never bought a Armani lipstick  Looking to order the red cased ones ectascy ones   There are quite a few was thinking of placing a order and buying daybreak number 508   Any opinions have any ladies got this one ?  If so how you like it ?   What do you ladies have thanks for info x  I been doing online swatches  But still not sure what to go for  thank you


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone know of any stores with the belladonna highlighter still in stock?


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 29, 2014)

I saw it on a UK site yesterday. However its £65 and you'd need someone to custom purchase it for you.


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Any info on the new Black Ecstasy mascara they have for pre-order on Nordstrom site? They have 3 colors. The pic looks like black, bronze and gold.


  Hadn't heard of it but now I'm curious!  





beautycool said:


> Hi ladies never bought a Armani lipstick  Looking to order the red cased ones ectascy ones   There are quite a few was thinking of placing a order and buying daybreak number 508   Any opinions have any ladies got this one ?  If so how you like it ?   What do you ladies have thanks for info x  I been doing online swatches  But still not sure what to go for  thank you


  It's a lovely soft shade, great for everyday wear. I personally love the formula, which has great colour payoff and still feels like a balm. I think that if you're looking for a safe shade for any situation, Daybreak would be a great place to start.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

katred said:


> Hadn't heard of it but now I'm curious! It's a lovely soft shade, great for everyday wear. I personally love the formula, which has great colour payoff and still feels like a balm. I think that if you're looking for a safe shade for any situation, Daybreak would be a great place to start.


   Hi thank you I was too slow it had sold out  So I order it prob another time maybe  Thank you though )))


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 30, 2014)

Purple lipstick and Khaki polish pics from the fall collection are up on Saks site.  I don't think they are available yet.  But you know that means the fall collection is coming soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know of any stores with the belladonna highlighter still in stock?







 It didn't stick around here to long---it's quite lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Purple lipstick and Khaki polish pics from the fall collection are up on Saks site.  I don't think they are available yet.  But you know that means the fall collection is coming soon.






More fall collections? I haven't swiped or worn half of what I've purchased so far.  Thank goodness I look horrid in purple lipstick, but I know I'll be checking out the rest of the collection!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It didn't stick around here to long---it's quite lovely!


  crap i wish i hadnt waffled on buying it or not


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2014)

Swatches of the entire collection!   http://www.bloggang.com/m/mainblog.php?id=jadecogirl&month=19-07-2014&group=9&gblog=141


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 30, 2014)

katred said:


> http://www.bloggang.com/m/mainblog.php?id=jadecogirl&month=19-07-2014&group=9&gblog=141


  I like the lipsticks. Maybe I'll finally purchase some.  I like the liquid liners too but I think I may like the colors more blended than as straight liners.  The duo doesn't look as spectacular here.  But I'm still interested.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 31, 2014)

So I got my first Lip Maestro. 500 which is a nice pink right? Wrong on me it's peach. WTF. Also I don't know if it was this product or the new Kiss Kiss but my lips are flaking and peeling like no other.


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh no! Sorry to hear you had a bad experience @pnfpn ! I hate it when I get a reaction like that, because then I have to work out what it was that caused it. Have you had reactions to any other lipsticks?

  Oh, and if you follow @sarabeautime on Instagram, you may have noticed that she has and will soon be reviewing products from the Armani Fall collection as well...


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 3, 2014)

katred said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear you had a bad experience @pnfpn ! I hate it when I get a reaction like that, because then I have to work out what it was that caused it. Have you had reactions to any other lipsticks?


  I rarely get issues with lip products so I was surprised yet sad at the same time! I'm going to wear the other Kiss Kiss lipstick and see how that does and if that doesn't give me issues then it'll be the Armani.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 4, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *katred* 



  Oh, and if you follow
@sarabeautime on Instagram, you may have noticed that she has and will soon be reviewing products from the Armani Fall collection as well...



  Thanks for the shoot-out @katred

  Now the review of the palette and swatches of the full collection is online:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/giorgio-armani-organica-palette-rouge.html

  I really like the eye shadow palette, the quality is phenomenal, and design is really very pretty. Over-spray is not as much as last time (very slight if at all)
  But... I think this one can be duped. I will try to find two shades which match best to these. I might have a few Chanel Illusion d'Ombres close to that one.
  If anyone has any ideas for dupes, please let me know and I will try them out and let you know.


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2014)

Now here's a surprise: a completely different Fall Armani collection:  http://instagram.com/p/rUutLFCuVr/  Blogger is Canadian, which means you can never be sure where else the collection will show up


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 6, 2014)

katred said:


> Blogger is Canadian, which means you can never be sure where else the collection will show up


  I knew I have seen it somewhere,

  Black Ecstasy mascara is already available at Nordstrom:
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/giorgio-armani-black-ecstasy-mascara-nordstrom-exclusive/3842213
  Also the shop shows the promo photo for Black Ecstasy:
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/giorgio-armani?origin=productBrandLink

  You are totally right @katred Armani just releases different things here and there, it is very hard to
  keep track of. Selfridges has the eye&brow collection for sale at the moment


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I knew I have seen it somewhere,
> 
> Black Ecstasy mascara is already available at Nordstrom:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/giorgio-armani-black-ecstasy-mascara-nordstrom-exclusive/3842213
> ...


  I am so excited for this collection!

  Can' t wait to get my hands on Jet Black


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm skipping the fall collection. Some nice looking items there, but nothing I need. Still looking forward to swatches of the Eye&Brow stuff, I might buy one of those.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 6, 2014)

Me too, I'd love to see swatches of the eye & brow product. With so many shades there must be one that will work for me, but which one is anyone's guess!


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2014)

I saw it listed somewhere as an "eyebrow and hair" product. That's right... You're supposed to be able to use it in your regular hair, not just the brows. I'm skeptical until further notice. 

  I guess that the new mascara is coming with a small collection of new lip colours, although I have to say that some of the ones that I see in that instagram pic look like existing shades. I hope they're new, because new = exciting, since it's something I haven't seen before. Not that I need more incentive to buy new Armani stuffs...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep, you name it and this product does it. lol  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/08/coming-soon-giorgio-armani-beauty-eye.html


----------



## jebogewf (Aug 14, 2014)

The Fall Collection is now up at Armani for anyone that's interested. I only picked up the eye palette - which I probably should not have done, considering it's $88 - but it's absolutely stunning. Too beautiful to pass up. Why are all their products getting so expensive anyway??? Gah.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> The Fall Collection is now up at Armani for anyone that's interested. I only picked up the eye palette - which I probably should not have done, considering it's $88 - but it's absolutely stunning. Too beautiful to pass up. Why are all their products getting so expensive anyway??? Gah.


  I love the look of that palette. I may get it too.


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2014)

I got the Eye Palette and Daybreak blush.....loveeeeeeee them both


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 14, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> The Fall Collection is now up at Armani for anyone that's interested. I only picked up the eye palette - which I probably should not have done, considering it's $88 - but it's absolutely stunning. Too beautiful to pass up. Why are all their products getting so expensive anyway??? Gah.


  Squee! Thank you for the heads up, I've been looking for this collection to pop up! I'm wrestling with whether or not to get that palette as well, I looove Armani's limited edition seasonal palettes, so shiny!! The liquid liners look so pretty too but I have tricksy oily hooded eyes so I'm not sure if they would hold up on me. Fall makeup is already getting expensive! LOL I'm typing this message with a Sephora window, a MAC window and an Armani window open


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi hi everyone

  Do not miss the lipsticks and nail polishes from this collection.

  Especially lippies. I ended up with all three of them, for natural lovers, #114 (Incense) and #524 (Rosewood) are to die for,
  for vampy lovers, Dark Plum one is so pretty.

  I also swatched the nail polishes at some point, they are matte with gorgeous dimension, I don't own anything like them


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Hi hi everyone  Do not miss the lipsticks and nail polishes from this collection.  Especially lippies. I ended up with all three of them, for natural lovers, #114 (Incense) and #524 (Rosewood) are to die for, for vampy lovers, Dark Plum one is so pretty.  I also swatched the nail polishes at some point, they are matte with gorgeous dimension, I don't own anything like them


  I was just looking at your awesome swatches last night!! Did the 114 lipstick end up looking very similar to Mac Moody Blooms? That's the 1st lippie that jumped off the screen for me!   P.S. Specktra newbie here, totally fangirling over your site!  I've loved your reviews for a a while but have just started coming out of my shell here at Specktra!


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 15, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> P.S. Specktra newbie here, totally fangirling over your site!  I've loved your reviews for a a while but have just started coming out of my shell here at Specktra!


  Moody Blooms is darker more plummy, Armani Incense is a little more beige, like more nude, lighter and less frost:
  I am wearing Incense in this post:
  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/guerlain-ecrin-4-couleurs-17-les.html
  Here is me with Moody Blooms (for reference):
  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/07/my-picks-from-mac-moody-blooms.html

  I love them both to pieces. Rosewood is very pretty too.

  PS back: thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stop by me to leave a comment too


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Moody Blooms is darker more plummy, Armani Incense is a little more beige, like more nude, lighter and less frost:
> I am wearing Incense in this post:
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/08/guerlain-ecrin-4-couleurs-17-les.html
> Here is me with Moody Blooms (for reference):
> ...


  Woohoo!! Checking those out today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! I do love Moody Blooms but I feel like shelving it until fall properly arrives because of that plumminess but the way the warm slight frosted beige-y color of the 114 looks, makes me feel like I can enjoy the summer a wee bit longer!

  Thank you again and I will definitely pop by for the comment! I'm kind of a comment virgin on any blog so this is exciting!


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 15, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Hi hi everyone
> 
> Do not miss the lipsticks and nail polishes from this collection.
> 
> ...


  Hi Sara,

  Thank you for your beautiful swatches. I absolutely love your blog!


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ladies, has anyone tried the new Black Ecstasy Mascara? ETK is one of my favorite mascara formulas, so I'm curious how this one compares. Also, it says it's Nordstrom Exclusive, does that mean it won't be carried at any other stores or Armani Beauty online?


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet, but it's on it's way to me.  I can update next week when I finally get my hands on it! ETK is one of my favorite mascara formulas too so curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## USCgirlie (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen has a review of the Ecstasy mascara: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/giorgio-armani-beauty-black-ecstasy-mascara-review

  It looks nice on her but my wimpy, short, and straight lashes probably need much more help than this mascara can give!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> Squee! Thank you for the heads up, I've been looking for this collection to pop up! I'm wrestling with whether or not to get that palette as well, I looove Armani's limited edition seasonal palettes, so shiny!! The liquid liners look so pretty too but I have tricksy oily hooded eyes so I'm not sure if they would hold up on me. Fall makeup is already getting expensive! LOL I'm typing this message with a Sephora window, a MAC window and an Armani window open


  Stopped at Nordies in NJ and asked when the fall collection was due in. The SA told me she just found out this morning that the collection hit a NY store today so she thinks it will be in soon.  She asked if I wanted her to call me when it came in.  I declined since I'm a NYer.  I didn't ask which store had it though.

  But you are right, fall is expensive.  I may have to put this at the bottom of my list or hope that some stores get it late so I have time to save up a few more dollars.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Stopped at Nordies in NJ and asked when the fall collection was due in. The SA told me she just found out this morning that the collection hit a NY store today so she thinks it will be in soon.  She asked if I wanted her to call me when it came in.  I declined since I'm a NYer.  I didn't ask which store had it though.  But you are right, fall is expensive.  I may have to put this at the bottom of my list or hope that some stores get it late so I have time to save up a few more dollars.


 Ooooh I wonder if it was the counter I go to? Hmmmm serious stalking required! Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## jebogewf (Aug 15, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> Ladies, has anyone tried the new Black Ecstasy Mascara? ETK is one of my favorite mascara formulas, so I'm curious how this one compares. Also, it says it's Nordstrom Exclusive, does that mean it won't be carried at any other stores or Armani Beauty online?


  Usually when it says "exclusive" it just means that they will be the only retailers that will have it - for a while. Eventually it'll be everywhere. That's just my take on it. And sometimes when I've seen places use the word exclusive, I've seen the same product somewhere else. I don't know if that means counters won't have it though.


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2014)

Swatches of the three new shades of Lip Maestro that are launching next month:  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/08/20/giorgio-armani-beauty-lip-maestro-intense-velvet-color-404-spice-405-sultan-406-orient/  I think I want them all. Help me.  Also a review of the new mascara.   http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/08/19/giorgio-armani-beauty-black-ecstasy-mascara-obsidian-black/  EDIT: And here's a listing of the complete collection. It's in German, but it's clear enough what's coming out. The lip shades will be available in both the Lip Maestro and Rouge Ecstasy formula.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 24, 2014)

On the new palette of silver/gold the design imprint, it wears off pretty fast. I also found taking a brush and swirling down the center gives a really cool combo of both colors on the lid of your eye. I soften it with the new ETK single #25 sandstone. I got the 624 and 525 sheer lipsticks. Love the 624, the 524 is also nice. Reminds me of a softer version of a Chanel gloss that came out about fall 2012, I think that was it came out. Nothing to blow your mind over, but nice. Love the swatches of the new red glosses. You can never go wrong with red!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks for the link for the swatches. Love it!!!!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

Got tired of waiting to use up foundations so I got these two that's been on my radar for a long time   Giorgio Armani Maestro Foundation 11.5 and Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Almond 7. I want the new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dior Star 060 foundation but I have to finish up a few first


----------



## ashievic (Aug 30, 2014)

Love the Maestro foundation, the bottle is a mess. I wipe the rim of it before I put the applicator back in the bottle. A little goes a long way. A couple of drops is more then enough. If you have dry patches on your face, this foundation just shines a spot light on them. Also do not take this on a plane. Had a bottle explode and it was a mess. I am waiting for the new TF to actually come to store near me. Since his color range is limited. Not sure what shade his alabaster would exchange out for in his new line.


----------



## Haven (Aug 30, 2014)

I have been fighting the urge to get the fall es palette.  I want it, but it is so darn $.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 30, 2014)

I love it, it blends so nicely, but be sure you get the #25 Sandstone single. It works perfect with this. Both are LE. No fall out issues like I have with Dior Golden Snow or most of the TF glitter for adults.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Brow Maestros? The shades I'm considering look kinda shimmery on beauty professor so I'm scared of them.....


----------



## MACina (Sep 3, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has anyone tried the Brow Maestros? The shades I'm considering look kinda shimmery on beauty professor so I'm scared of them.....


  I am very excited for them (especially Jet Black) but still have to wait for their release here.I was told mid September.So 2 more weeks....


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2014)

does anyone have 503 and 305 blushes? any thoughts on them?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 4, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Love the Maestro foundation, the bottle is a mess. I wipe the rim of it before I put the applicator back in the bottle. A little goes a long way. A couple of drops is more then enough. If you have dry patches on your face, this foundation just shines a spot light on them. Also do not take this on a plane. Had a bottle explode and it was a mess. I am waiting for the new TF to actually come to store near me. Since his color range is limited. Not sure what shade his alabaster would exchange out for in his new line.


   I'm waiting for a few more reviews on the new TF foundation. I have to order. TF isn't sold anywhere near me. I read #13 Buff is the lightest shade, which would be what I need. Beauty professor.net says Buff is the approximate match to Traceless foundation stick in Alabaster.  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2014/07/tom-ford-traceless-perfecting.html  I hope that link works. She has a lot of info about this foundation. My iPad is not playing nice this evening. Well I guess more like morning. I just haven't made it to bed yet. Let us know what you think when you get to check it out in person.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2014)

Here in the States, I was able to purchase Alabaster in the stick foundation. They have stopped offering it. I bought mine about 6 months ago.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

I picked up the Organica duo/palette today.  I can't believe how large this thing is.  I thought it was much smaller.  I guess that was the justification for the price.  Like someone posted earlier, the shade of the two colors swirled together is nice. The gray has a purple undertone to it that it nice.  I think the #3 liner would pair nicely with this color.   The colors on their own are nice but not earth shattering yet I think I will get a lot of use out of this palette.  I think either of these colors could be worked into almost any look.  
  I also picked up the #4 liquid liner.  I think I really need #3 now.  I did get a gift card today so I may go back for that this week.  I also picked up #114 lipstick.  This is my first Armani lipstick.  I threw it in at the last minute and didn't even try it on.  It is basically a nude on me.  I still have to wait to reserve judgement on it because I just put it on and I had # 624 on before it and it left quite a stain so I'm not sure on the color.  The MA tried #624 on me and it was quite dramatic.  Maybe too dramatic on me.  I liked it but wondered if I would actually wear it so I left it for the time being.  I kind of liked #524 the lavender pink shade.  I wish I had tried it on now.  Maybe when I go back.  I also swatched some of the eye and brow shades.  I really liked the terracotta color and the gold.  Did we ever find out which ones were limited?  I may at some point pick up the dual end brush.  I have a similar one from Anastasia and I don't like it at all.  The spooly brush is so rough against my skin.  I have a broken tweezerman spooly brush that is much softer but I liked the dual aspect of the brush.  The armani one felt softer but I didn't try it on my face.

  So still to buy/possibilities:
  -#524 lipstick
  -terracotta eye and brow 
  -gold eye and brow
  -all the other liquid liners


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2014)

The new Chanel liner I think it is 906, matches the silver/mauve of the palette perfectly. For those who do not like liquid liner this is a great alternative. I have the 524 and the 624. Neiman Marcus just got in the new lipsticks in Sultan, Orient and Spice. They were unpacking them when I was there. I am waiting for the glosses in these colors. If you use the Tom Ford vinyls over the 524 and 624, it looks good. I saw the brow stuff. I ordered it since they were out of the color for ash blonde hair. I did pickup the new YSL Ink Fusion foundation. Oh my, it is incredible!!!! Not nearly as messy as the Maestro foundation, but has the same feel to it. I actually like it better then the Maestro. Those little droppers are such a pain....


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 15, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, you name it and this product does it. lol  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/08/coming-soon-giorgio-armani-beauty-eye.html


  I'm interested in the eye and brow maestro. It sounds innovative and I can use it easily to contour my eyes, draw my brows etc and it is small and handy. I hope I can still get Armani beauty in my country. The store that houses the counter is changing hands so I don't know what will happen the all the brands there.


----------



## katred (Sep 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up the Organica duo/palette today.  I can't believe how large this thing is.  I thought it was much smaller.  I guess that was the justification for the price.  Like someone posted earlier, the shade of the two colors swirled together is nice. The gray has a purple undertone to it that it nice.  I think the #3 liner would pair nicely with this color.   The colors on their own are nice but not earth shattering yet I think I will get a lot of use out of this palette.  I think either of these colors could be worked into almost any look.
> I also picked up the #4 liquid liner.  I think I really need #3 now.  I did get a gift card today so I may go back for that this week.  I also picked up #114 lipstick.  This is my first Armani lipstick.  I threw it in at the last minute and didn't even try it on.  It is basically a nude on me.  I still have to wait to reserve judgement on it because I just put it on and I had # 624 on before it and it left quite a stain so I'm not sure on the color.  The MA tried #624 on me and it was quite dramatic.  Maybe too dramatic on me.  I liked it but wondered if I would actually wear it so I left it for the time being.  I kind of liked #524 the lavender pink shade.  I wish I had tried it on now.  Maybe when I go back.  I also swatched some of the eye and brow shades.  I really liked the terracotta color and the gold.  Did we ever find out which ones were limited?  I may at some point pick up the dual end brush.  I have a similar one from Anastasia and I don't like it at all.  The spooly brush is so rough against my skin.  I have a broken tweezerman spooly brush that is much softer but I liked the dual aspect of the brush.  The armani one felt softer but I didn't try it on my face.
> 
> So still to buy/possibilities:
> ...


  I tried on #624 and I agree, it was surprisingly deep for the sheer formula. I don't mind deep, but it just wasn't what I'd come to expect, even from the darker colours. I have Sheer #602 and while it's dark, it lives up to its sheer billing. I want to swatch 624 next to Rouge Ecstasy Attitude, because I have a feeling they're quite similar.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried the cheek fabric in #509? Hard to find swatches and even harder to find a place that has it near me


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2014)

509 is a deep raspberry color, a little goes a long way. Pretty color but very dupable. I was going to purchase, but when I saw it in person, I passed. How many blow your socks off blush does one really use???


----------



## EllaS (Sep 18, 2014)

I ended up getting all 3 of the lip sheers from this collection. Here are the swatches on me. I agree 624 is deep but I find if you dab and rub it in with your finger, you can get a more wearable stain. Here are the swatches on me. HTH.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 19, 2014)

I passed on the first one, but I did purchase 524 and 624. I have found if you glaze over the 624 with the lipgloss 700 it looks goods. Have any of you tried the new mascara? I saw it at Neimans and have too many black mascaras already. I was intrigued by the other, but then I remembered Tom Ford Mocha Rush I had just bought, and thought they were pretty close to the other two. Since Neimans won't have TF in the store until November, I couldn't see for sure. Need to bring my own to check this out. I ordered 406 gloss and I love it. Got it from Armani website. It is so sparkly and just plain cool....I did digging in my stash for the 509 dupe. It is the Chanel creme blush. Exact same color.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 22, 2014)

This sounds exciting:

MFW Makeup Edition | Giorgio Armani SS/15 | ommorphia beauty bar

_As of this season (Spring/Summer 2015), Giorgio Armani Beauty will be making the products formulated backstage at the Armani Runway Lab, available for the first time to its customers._​ _The Armani Runway Makeup Collection is a range of 3 products in exclusive shades: a couture face-and-eye palette, a lipstick, and a nail lacquer. All are born live backstage and will become available to the public only 6 months later. For the very first time, the makeup seen on the Armani runway will be available at selected stores at the same time as the matching collections, twice a year (as in Spring/Summer and again for Fall/Winter). Therefore, the Giorgio Armani Spring/Summer 2015 Runway Makeup Collection will be available for purchase as of February 2015._​ ​ ​ I read that the packaging will be beige with grey accents.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> This sounds exciting:
> 
> MFW Makeup Edition | Giorgio Armani SS/15 | ommorphia beauty bar
> 
> _As of this season (Spring/Summer 2015), Giorgio Armani Beauty will be making the products formulated backstage at the Armani Runway Lab, available for the first time to its customers._​ _The Armani Runway Makeup Collection is a range of 3 products in exclusive shades: a couture face-and-eye palette, a lipstick, and a nail lacquer. All are born live backstage and will become available to the public only 6 months later. For the very first time, the makeup seen on the Armani runway will be available at selected stores at the same time as the matching collections, twice a year (as in Spring/Summer and again for Fall/Winter). Therefore, the Giorgio Armani Spring/Summer 2015 Runway Makeup Collection will be available for purchase as of February 2015._​ ​ ​ I read that the packaging will be beige with grey accents.


  Ooh! This does sound exciting.  Thanks.


----------



## katred (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's the info for the holiday collection. Simple but classic  http://www.beautezine.com/giorgio-armani-orient-excess-holiday-2014/


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've read conflicting information on this, so I'm hoping someone knows:

  Are all of the Eye & Brow Maestros permanent, or are some LE? If so, which ones?

  I wore the red product as a root touch-up today- I need to stock up on it!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 7, 2014)

They are permanent, except for gold, and one other. I will ask my go to person at Neimans and find out which other one. It might be the red one....do you like them? Did you purchase the special brush for them?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 8, 2014)

ashievic said:


> They are permanent, except for gold, and one other. I will ask my go to person at Neimans and find out which other one. It might be the red one....do you like them? Did you purchase the special brush for them?


  Perfect, thank you! I've seen up to 4 of them listed as LE some places and all permanent others. I knew someone here would have the answer, or be able to get it.

  I adore them. The red is a perfect match for my hair at the moment, and I haven't touched any of my ABH brow products since discovering it. I've also used it to fill in my roots framing my face.  I've also used the dark blonde and greige as eyeshadows, and they work wonderfully. I've got my eyes on a couple others since they're that easy to use!

  I ended up purchasing the brush. I was wasting too much product trying to use my existing brow brushes. I find that I have better control, but you can probably get a similar result with a smooth, synthetic brow brush. It was the spooley end that was killing my product. With the Armani brush, I can pick up just a little bit of the eye & brow maestro and comb through for a light, natural look. I couldn't get that same effect with other spooleys. (OK, as natural as that bright red can be!)


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks so much, I am going over the Neimans next week and will check it out. Hopefully the young lady in Armani will get back to me long before that. I will check it out. And find out exactly which ones will be limited.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2014)

So many sneak peeks today... 2015 is already looking good.

  Armani Eye Tints, launching in February.





jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## MACina (Oct 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So many sneak peeks today... 2015 is already looking good.
> 
> Armani Eye Tints, launching in February.
> 
> ...


 
  The blue one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2014)

I decided to get the Armani Luminous Foundation.  I don't know if the shade is quite right.  I bought #10 but then thought maybe #9 would be better.  They are very different.  I might be between shades or my tan has not completely faded as I thought.  I'm not sure what I should do. I put on #9 today and was afraid it was too light so I mixed in the Maestro foundation I usually use.  Maybe I should just mix #9 and #10.

  The 2 eye and brow cremes and the eyebrow brush are next on my list.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone has rouge ectasy 100 ? it looks like a pretty nude


----------



## katred (Oct 22, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Anyone has rouge ectasy 100 ? it looks like a pretty nude


  I don't have that one specifically but I highly recommend the formula. I think that if you like photos of it, you'd probably like it in person. Despite not being opaque, I find that these swatch very accurately.


----------



## katred (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's this year's holiday palette, or at least the shadows:  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/10/giorgio-armani-orient-excess-holiday-2014-collection-orient-excess-palette-review-photos-swatches.html  And here are the three Rouge Ecstasy" lipsticks introduced with the second fall collection:  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/10/20/giorgio-armani-beauty-rouge-ecstasy-404-spice-405-sultan-406-orient-all-limited-edition/  These same shades are also available in The liquid lipstick Maestro formula (see earlier swatches from the same blog).   I cannot tell a lie, I want all three. I'm just trying to decide which ones I want in which formula.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 24, 2014)

I got all 3 of the new lip glosses. Love them all. Just bought the one day only lipstick at the website. It was listed for 88.00, then dropped to 34.00 when I checked out.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I got all 3 of the new lip glosses. Love them all. Just bought the one day only lipstick at the website. It was listed for 88.00, then dropped to 34.00 when I checked out.


I knew nothing about that lipstick, got the email today at 11am, went to buy it shortly after and it was already sold out.  Would love to know what you think of it and if you know anything more about it.  Why are they selling such an amazing color for 1 day only?!?


----------



## ashievic (Oct 24, 2014)

I went to website last night to check it out and they had this thing about one day one for a shade. Didn't say what it was, as in eye, lip, cheek, etc. This morning, I went back around 6 am, and it was showing the lipstick at 88.00. I waited until the clock ticking went to zero and the price dropped to 34.00. It should be here by Tuesday....will post a swatch


----------



## ashievic (Oct 24, 2014)

I just went on the site, it is still in stock. Hope this helps it is 4:00 pm CDT


----------



## EllaS (Oct 24, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I just went on the site, it is still in stock. Hope this helps it is 4:00 pm CDT


  I was just about to come here and say the same thing @ashievic ;-) I just ordered the lipstick so @boschicka if you still want it, hurry and get it! It looks really pretty actually, although they don't give you a clear swatch of it. There are a few glimpses of it in this promo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-y9St0IclA#t=43


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2014)

@ashievic and @EllaS     THANK YOU!  Grabbed one!


----------



## EllaS (Oct 24, 2014)

boschicka said:


> @ashievic and @EllaS     THANK YOU!  Grabbed one!


  Yay! I totally ignored that email this morning for some reason and then by the time I went back to it I just assumed it would be sold out. Glad we both gave it a second chance!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 24, 2014)

Super for both of you!!!! I found it totally by accident. Enjoy, mine has been shipped!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 24, 2014)

It is now sold out, so I am sure ebay will be going bat sh** crazy with the price, ugh...for those who missed out :=(


----------



## EllaS (Oct 24, 2014)

ashievic said:


> It is now sold out, so I am sure ebay will be going bat sh** crazy with the price, ugh...for those who missed out :=(


  Oh wow yours already shipped, that was fast! Really feeling lucky I managed to grab one now - I know I wouldn't have wanted to pay Ebay prices to get one later. It wasn't on my radar at all but now I'm really excited to get it!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 24, 2014)

OK, apparently I wasn't the only one who knew exactly nothing about this lipstick!

  I nabbed one without looking for swatches, so here goes nothing...


----------



## ashievic (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is the story of this release. In February, Armani will have a short release of the makeup he makes on site for his premier fashion show in Milan. If this is successful, it will be done next Fall too. 
  This lipstick will probably be re-released in Feb.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 27, 2014)

So upset.

  I just received an order cancellation notice for the One Day Only lipstick.  

  Thanks, Armani.


----------



## Genn (Oct 27, 2014)

starletta8 said:


> So upset.
> 
> I just received an order cancellation notice for the One Day Only lipstick.
> 
> Thanks, Armani.


  I just got the same email.


----------



## dvdiest (Oct 27, 2014)

So did I!!  Well, hopefully they realize that their little one day sale didn't work out very well and have it available for purchase again later!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine is on the truck and will be here tomorrow. I will post a swatch once I receive. Maybe it will be super ugly!!!!


----------



## dvdiest (Oct 27, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's this year's holiday palette, or at least the shadows:  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/10/giorgio-armani-orient-excess-holiday-2014-collection-orient-excess-palette-review-photos-swatches.html  And here are the three Rouge Ecstasy" lipsticks introduced with the second fall collection:  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/10/20/giorgio-armani-beauty-rouge-ecstasy-404-spice-405-sultan-406-orient-all-limited-edition/  These same shades are also available in The liquid lipstick Maestro formula (see earlier swatches from the same blog).   I cannot tell a lie, I want all three. I'm just trying to decide which ones I want in which formula.


   Hi Katred.  I bought all three in the ecstasy formula.  406 is my absolute favorite.  It's a nice darker red that doesn't turn too burgundy on me.  I may need it in the liquid Meastro formula too.  405 was a little too orange for my taste, I probably won't reach for it too much.  404 is a true red, I need to compare it to 400, which may be darker.


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2014)

I picked up 406 today! Agree with you that it's the best. I'm trying to decide whether to go back for the others. I have 400, so I'll want to check 404 against that. 404 looked very juicy, and I think you're right about it being lighter than 400.   I'm becoming a real Rouge Ecstasy addict...


----------



## ashievic (Oct 27, 2014)

dvdiest said:


> Hi Katred. I bought all three in the ecstasy formula. 406 is my absolute favorite. It's a nice darker red that doesn't turn too burgundy on me. I may need it in the liquid Meastro formula too. 405 was a little too orange for my taste, I probably won't reach for it too much. 404 is a true red, I need to compare it to 400, which may be darker.


  I love this formula too!!! Not too impressed with the Holiday collection except the lipsticks/glosses. Reminds me of Chanel Le Blanc base and the eyeshadow/powder. God made me white enough. If I use those I will look like I belong in the morgue....


----------



## katred (Oct 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I love this formula too!!! Not too impressed with the Holiday collection except the lipsticks/glosses. Reminds me of Chanel Le Blanc base and the eyeshadow/powder. God made me white enough. If I use those I will look like I belong in the morgue....


  My only question about the holiday lipsticks is how different they'll be from the ones with the Red and Black collection. There's a burgundy and a true red, which kind of sounds like Oriental (406) and Spice (404). Alternately, there's already #400 in the regular line-up.

  As pale as I am, I never shy away from highlighters, so I am actually interested to see how the powder and shadows from the holiday palette look on me.

  For the lipstick that was only available one day (or not), does anyone know what colour it is? I'm always up for an Armani lippie, but I don't want to end up chasing down something that's going to make me look horrifying...


----------



## ashievic (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is the ODO 603. The one on the left is 603 in the sheer formula and the darker one is 603 in the ODO lipstick.


----------



## EllaS (Oct 28, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred* 

 

  For the lipstick that was only available one day (or not), does anyone know what colour it is? I'm always up for an Armani lippie, but I don't want to end up chasing down something that's going to make me look horrifying...



  I couldn't find an official swatch, but I believe this is what it looks like in the pot (it was created backstage)




  (from: http://alive.armani.com/nyc-by-tim-blanks/it/one-night-only-new-york-beauty-look/)

  And this is what it looks like on a model



  (Info here http://makeupdot.blogspot.com/2013/10/one-night-only-new-york-by-giorgio.html)

  It looks quite pretty. I think mine should be arriving tomorrow or Thursday so I'll post a pic.

  EDIT: @ashievic beat me to it!


----------



## EllaS (Oct 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Here is the ODO 603. The one on the left is 603 in the sheer formula and the darker one is 603 in the ODO lipstick.


  Sorry I'm a little confused. Just to clarify - the one on the left is the Rouge d'armani sheer in 603? And the one on the right is the new Urban Nude Rouge Ecstasy 603?


----------



## ashievic (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, you are correct. The darker one is the one that was sold for only one day. I wanted to show there is quite a difference between the formulas for the same # 603....sorry for the confusion.


----------



## EllaS (Oct 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Yes, you are correct. The darker one is the one that was sold for only one day. I wanted to show there is quite a difference between the formulas for the same # 603....sorry for the confusion.


  No problem, just trying to get my bearings since I really knew so little about it when I bought it. Thank you for posting!

  It looks darker than the backstage version shown in the video & promo photos, no?


----------



## ashievic (Oct 28, 2014)

It is not that dark, remember, Casper and I have the same skin tone.....it is also at least to me, soft, not the look of your lips coming in the room before you do, as with Tom Ford BD or BO. I also did about 3 swipes to be sure it showed up.


----------



## EllaS (Oct 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> It is not that dark, remember, Casper and I have the same skin tone.....it is also at least to me, soft, not the look of your lips coming in the room before you do, as with Tom Ford BD or BO. I also did about 3 swipes to be sure it showed up.


  LOL Casper. Ok this makes sense. They described it as a MLBB type of shade so it sounds like it fits the bill. I'm excited for mine to get here now - hopefully in the next day or two!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is the ODO 603 with one swipe. NM in Northbrook has the Holiday 2014 collection. Please considering calling Renee Trikolas 224-355-8825, direct line. Or email [email protected]
  Yes, she is the Chanel product specialist, but she will handle any of your requests with other lines.


----------



## EllaS (Oct 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Here is the ODO 603 with one swipe. NM in Northbrook has the Holiday 2014 collection. Please considering calling Renee Trikolas 224-355-8825, direct line. Or email [email protected]
> Yes, she is the Chanel product specialist, but she will handle any of your requests with other lines.


  Very pretty!


----------



## EllaS (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine arrived! Top swatch is in natural light by a window. Bottom is indoors. I actually find this to be quite a dark plum on my if I apply it full on. But if I dab it then blend it with my fingers, it's a gorgeous plummy mauve that looks pretty much like it does on the runway model I posted earlier.


----------



## katred (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh that is just beautiful. I so hope they make it available to others!


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's more awatches of the holiday palette and lipsticks   http://instagram.com/p/uzBeXHBBRV/


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 6, 2014)

The Eye Tints:




Janine Falcon @janinefalcon | Websta (Webstagram)

  Loving the neutral shades, hopefully they're not too shimmery.

  More promo pics:

Armani nos lo pone muy fácil con sus nuevas sombras Eye Tint


----------



## boschicka (Nov 7, 2014)

rouge ecstasy







  Urban Nude #603    
  Looks like it's available again for sale.


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the look of the eye tints. The neutrals are lovely, but I'm also drawn to that deep emerald green.


----------



## MACina (Nov 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The Eye Tints:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





.....stunning!!!!!

Loving the dark shades in particular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can' t wait to try them!

  Thank you for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I saw the Holiday Collection yesterday and bought the Maestro Winter Glow and the Lip Maestro #414 Red Blood.
  I am glad I checked the collection out in person because obviously Armani mixed up the names/numbers of the Lip Maestros.
  #414 Red Blood is actually a deep burgundy red while the #634 Burgundy is a bright "true" red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was also very excited for the Face & Eye Palette.Mostly for the powder but it turned out to be just a "plain" white powder.
  I was hoping it would have a gorgeous glow.The eyeshadows have a great texture and are very pigmented.But the deep brown
  was too warm on me for my liking and I just couldn' t justify to spend 110€ for only 2 eyeshadows even though I really loved the
  other 2.And the bag is very pretty too.But still not worth 110€ for me.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 8, 2014)

My Holiday 2014 arrived yesterday. Love the shadows. I avoid brown eyeshadows, but these are really nice with the gray, goes on well and blends super. Bought the lipsticks in Blood Red and Burgundy, skipped the glosses. I did previously purchased the glosses in Spice, Orient and Sultan. The finishing powder in the compact works well as an eyeshadow and a cheek highlighter. I am intrigued by the ink eyeshadows. Wonder if they will be like the Kevyn Aucoin shadows with the roller ball applicator????


----------



## katred (Nov 8, 2014)

ashievic said:


> My Holiday 2014 arrived yesterday. Love the shadows. I avoid brown eyeshadows, but these are really nice with the gray, goes on well and blends super. Bought the lipsticks in Blood Red and Burgundy, skipped the glosses. I did previously purchased the glosses in Spice, Orient and Sultan. The finishing powder in the compact works well as an eyeshadow and a cheek highlighter. I am intrigued by the ink eyeshadows. Wonder if they will be like the Kevyn Aucoin shadows with the roller ball applicator????


  You're making me even more tempted to buy the palette...

  The applicator for the new shadows is a sponge tip- if you click on the link in Naynadine's post, you can see more photos. It also gives the names of the shades available. My Spanish is pretty minimal, but I couldn't find any mention of whether these will be permanent or limited. Armani seems less prone than other brands to doing a formula that's limited, but they're also prone to deciding on the fly what will be limited and what will remain (according to the sales associates at my counter).

  I'm curious to see the formula, which is apparently liquid to powder once applied. I'm allergic to a lot of cream shadows, but I think I might have to try this one. Usually, the drier/ more solid the formula, the easier it is for me to wear.


----------



## RuLaRu (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello everyone ! .

  Have any of you spotted this ? its called winter glow and is a pigment free shade of maestro that was supposed to be released for christmas 2014 orient excess and i cant find it anywhere :/.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 9, 2014)

I really like the Holiday palette. I am using it today. I like it much more then I do Nude Dip by TF. You can go over the top or a soft gentle look. I have no regrets in this purchase. I went with the lipstick over the matte glosses based on SA's claiming it is really hard to see the difference in the two glosses. I also find using the matte glosses takes more work.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 9, 2014)

boschicka said:


> rouge ecstasy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I received an email (as one of the people whose orders were confirmed, then cancelled) that stated that more would be coming- and that I'd been placed on a waitlist for first access.

  That's fair, Armani.


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2014)

RuLaRu said:


> Hello everyone ! .  Have any of you spotted this ? its called winter glow and is a pigment free shade of maestro that was supposed to be released for christmas 2014 orient excess and i cant find it anywhere :/.


  This seems to have been a bit of a mystery. It was in the press information for the collection but no one seems to have seen it.


----------



## RuLaRu (Nov 9, 2014)

Its very strange :/. looks to be a cool product.


katred said:


> This seems to have been a bit of a mystery. It was in the press information for the collection but no one seems to have seen it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

ashievic said:


> My Holiday 2014 arrived yesterday. Love the shadows. I avoid brown eyeshadows, but these are really nice with the gray, goes on well and blends super. Bought the lipsticks in Blood Red and Burgundy, skipped the glosses. I did previously purchased the glosses in Spice, Orient and Sultan. The finishing powder in the compact works well as an eyeshadow and a cheek highlighter. I am intrigued by the ink eyeshadows. Wonder if they will be like the Kevyn Aucoin shadows with the roller ball applicator????


  How are you liking the lipsticks ?  The last Armani item that I ordered was the Belladonna Highlighter---so it's been a minute.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, I do like the lipsticks. I had never gotten into them before. Until I purchased the ODO lipstick in 603. I actually like it, I can control the depth of color, from a lip stain to full blown color. It also seems to help soothe the lips. Yes, winter is nearly upon us. Perhaps some of you could help me???? I really like this palette. Does the Holiday Palette work for people of color (besides being Casper like me)????? My concern is the finishing powder. Yes, I use it for a highlighter for eyes and cheeks. I have a good friend who has this lovely shade of Cafe Au Lait skin color. I would like to give this to her, but at the same time I do not want to offend her. Latina women have gorgeous skin, how does a product with such a white powder work for them? Nope, she does live near me. So going shopping and picking her brain would not work.....


----------



## cucomelon5 (Nov 14, 2014)

Quote: 


starletta8 said:


> I received an email (as one of the people whose orders were confirmed, then cancelled) that stated that more would be coming- and that I'd been placed on a waitlist for first access.  That's fair, Armani.


  Does that mean the 603 ODO lipstick will be perm now?  It seems to be gone on the Armani website again..hope it comes back!


----------



## ashievic (Nov 14, 2014)

It will probably be re-released in Feb. when Armani starts the new campaign. They are offering for the first time all the products they make on site for their fashion shows. I think the release of 603 was to see the response they would receive. This campaign is the date of the show in Milan I think....limited quantity, of course. The orders previously accepted for this on the one day sale are what are being filled. I spoke to a rep and she said it was not reposted for additional. It would have defeated the purpose of the one day only. Guess there was a glitch, and orders were being accepted when the product was actual already sold out. To make happy customers who had their orders accepted, they are filling only those. Hope this helps.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 14, 2014)

ashievic said:


> It will probably be re-released in Feb. when Armani starts the new campaign. They are offering for the first time all the products they make on site for their fashion shows. I think the release of 603 was to see the response they would receive. This campaign is the date of the show in Milan I think....limited quantity, of course. The orders previously accepted for this on the one day sale are what are being filled. I spoke to a rep and she said it was not reposted for additional. It would have defeated the purpose of the one day only. Guess there was a glitch, and orders were being accepted when the product was actual already sold out. To make happy customers who had their orders accepted, they are filling only those. Hope this helps.


 
  I was able to order my 603 when the batch came in.  There was a link in the email that we were directed to follow, and I couldn't replicate the product page going straight from the homepage. That lines up with the "oops, sorry about our goof" MO.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 20, 2014)

20% off orders over 75% code FAMILY14


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## dvdiest (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah!!  Off to fill my cart........

  I wasn't expecting the email until closer to Thanksgiving, and I'm surprised the sale lasts so long!  Of course, it could just be my memory failing me, and it was the same as last year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What is everybody getting?  I already ordered the ODO 603.  It is being shipped now.  I know I am getting some holiday lippies but I can't decide on the holiday palette.  I need to go get matched for some winter foundation.  I may go back to the Luminous Silk and I think they've added quite a few shades since I last bought that.

  On a side note, I was in Honolulu during the Sephora sale, and I about fell over when I saw they carried Armani in that store.  I'm sure they carry it in other stores, but not around me.  I was pleasantly surprised ... though I didn't buy much that day (maybe a lipstick and a gloss).


----------



## Monsy (Nov 20, 2014)

I ordered bronzers in 100 and 400


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 21, 2014)

dvdiest said:


> Yeah!!  Off to fill my cart........  I wasn't expecting the email until closer to Thanksgiving, and I'm surprised the sale lasts so long!  Of course, it could just be my memory failing me, and it was the same as last year.:shock:   What is everybody getting?  I already ordered the ODO 603.  It is being shipped now.  I know I am getting some holiday lippies but I can't decide on the holiday palette.  I need to go get matched for some winter foundation.  I may go back to the Luminous Silk and I think they've added quite a few shades since I last bought that.  On a side note, I was in Honolulu during the Sephora sale, and I about fell over when I saw they carried Armani in that store.  I'm sure they carry it in other stores, but not around me.  I was pleasantly surprised ... though I didn't buy much that day (maybe a lipstick and a gloss).


  I know Honolulu has some really high end shops, so it follows that they'd be one of the doors to have Armani cosmetics. Did Sephora just start to carry it? It's not on their website and I know that's how they started with Estée Lauder, too.  Sadly, even their sale is too rich for my blood. So I will admire everyone else's purchases here when they post. :eyelove:


----------



## katred (Nov 21, 2014)

GinghamDot said:


> I know Honolulu has some really high end shops, so it follows that they'd be one of the doors to have Armani cosmetics. Did Sephora just start to carry it? It's not on their website and I know that's how they started with Estée Lauder, too.  Sadly, even their sale is too rich for my blood. So I will admire everyone else's purchases here when they post. :eyelove:


  They're available at certain stores only. Not online and not ever in all stores. There are a few lines like that. My Sephora has some of the Tom Ford private collection perfumes, but they're not online either. As far as I know, there's only one store in Canada that has Armani.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2014)

I just bought everything I wanted.  I may just skip this sale.  I did want to try another bronzer shade.  I like the one I have but another color looked nice as well.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 23, 2014)

I still want one blush and a lipgloss... waiting on the bronzers to arrive tomorrow


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2014)

my bronzers arrived yesterday!!

  will post more pics and swatches when I try them


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2014)

I was just coming to post that! I can't wait to see her swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

katred said:


> I was just coming to post that! I can't wait to see her swatches


  Me too!!! I am quite intrigued to find out how they turn out!!!


----------



## EllaS (Dec 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I think I read earlier in the thread this is a February release? Is that right? Not sure I can wait that long LOL.

  EDIT: Ok I see here they're being released in Dec http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/giorgio-armani-eye-tint-collection-winter-2014/


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw some swatches on IG, don't remember where. They looked incredibly pigmented.


----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2014)

Funny, the word "tint" made me think that they would be more sheer. I'll take pigmented, though. I just hope I can wear them.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 5, 2014)

katred said:


> Armani has a tendency to do little "in-between" collections. They did the same in the Fall when they launched their new mascara alongside three Rouge Ecstasy and three Maestros. Now I'm wondering if we could get a couple of new lippies alongside these... Then again, these are more exciting on their own than a mascara would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the word "tint" made me think that they would be more sheer. I'll take pigmented, though. I just hope I can wear them.


  Thanks for the info!  I just can't keep up...with Tom Ford and Chanel releases alone, my holiday is full up! I really need to follow GA more closely because all of the products I've purchased have been stellar. That would be great if some new lippies were released with the eye tints...then again, my budget could wait until spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to go hunt for some swatches. I actually might prefer pigmented because at least you can use a light hand. Sometimes sheer shadows aren't so buildable, but who knows in this case. It's promising Eugenia said the textures were amazing. Both the eyes to kill intense shadows and the solos I've bought are fantastic, so I'm hopeful these will be as well.


----------



## cucomelon5 (Dec 12, 2014)

found this swatch while searching through instagram...can't wait to see more swatches of other colors!

  http://instagram.com/p/wJ4r4VhcEs/


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2014)

cucomelon5 said:


> found this swatch while searching through instagram...can't wait to see more swatches of other colors!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/wJ4r4VhcEs/


  Wow. Pigmented indeed, although the skin swatch seems to show that you can also do a much lighter application. I so hope that these don't irritate my eyes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

katred said:


> I have no idea why, but they're the best kept secret of beauty brands. No one seems to get excited for what they do. Even when beauty bloggers cover them, the posts don't get as much response as other brands. I'm completely confused as to why that is, because* they make some of my favourite products.*
> 
> 
> Wow. Pigmented indeed, although the skin swatch seems to show that you can also do a much lighter application. I so hope that these don't irritate my eyes!


    What are those products Katred?   I have ONE Armani makeup item---the Belladonna highlighter, probably because I'm addicted to highlighters.  I've hardly looked at 
   anything else in the makeup line, perhaps because of the lack of fan-fare / hype about the brand.  I would like to try Armani lipsticks.  Any recommendations????


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What are those products Katred?   I have ONE Armani makeup item---the Belladonna highlighter, probably because I'm addicted to highlighters.  I've hardly looked at
> anything else in the makeup line, perhaps because of the lack of fan-fare / hype about the brand.  I would like to try Armani lipsticks.  Any recommendations????


  I'm not Katred, but I would recommend to check out the Lip Maestros if you haven't yet. They have a very unique formula, I think you would like them, Med


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm not Katred, but I would recommend to check out the Lip Maestros if you haven't yet. They have a very unique formula, I think you would like them, Med


  Thanks!  I just took a quick look.  The few that I saw appear _very_ pigmented.  In terms of formula, do you know how they compare to Guerlain's 'Rouge G l'Extraits'?


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 15, 2014)

katred said:


> *I have no idea why, but they're the best kept secret of beauty brands. No one seems to get excited for what they do. *Even when beauty bloggers cover them, the posts don't get as much response as other brands. I'm completely confused as to why that is, because they make some of my favourite products.
> 
> 
> Wow. Pigmented indeed, although the skin swatch seems to show that you can also do a much lighter application. I so hope that these don't irritate my eyes!


  Just speaking for me, I love all the GA products I have, which I don't have a lot. But I am less excited because GA is only available at one counter in my country, and there is no sale or promotion ever. If I have more access to it I would probably be buying a lot more. And because I have less access to it I end up spending my money on other beauty items that are more accessible, and I have no budget for GA anymore since they are pricey too, so I just don't visit the counter much.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks!  I just took a quick look.  The few that I saw appear _very_ pigmented.  In terms of formula, do you know how they compare to Guerlain's 'Rouge G l'Extraits'?


  Sorry, I don't :-/ I haven't tried the Guerlain ones yet. The Maestros are very pigmented, and a little product goes a long way. I know in some swatches they appear to have some sheen to them, but on me they're defintiely matte.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Sorry, I don't :-/ I haven't tried the Guerlain ones yet. The Maestros are very pigmented, and a little product goes a long way. I know in some swatches they appear to have some sheen to them, but on me they're defintiely matte.


 I'm definitely up for trying one---now to decide on a color


----------



## Monsy (Dec 15, 2014)

anyone know what shade of luminous silk would match mac nc15/20 ? it has to be yellow toned. maybe 4 or 5 ?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm definitely up for trying one---now to decide on a color


If you're trying something from Armani, Med, get some of the Eyes to Kill e/s! They're FABULOUS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> If you're trying something from Armani, Med, get some of the Eyes to Kill e/s! They're FABULOUS!


  I'm so sorry I just look at those Anneri!!!



I immediately saw a palette that has Meddy written all over it.  I have about four Chanel palettes that I have not
  yet used and I just ordered two more.  I still have not used my Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette and I finally got around to wearing the Burberry holiday e/s 
  palette.  I thought I'd start slow with the brand and now here you come enabling encouraging me.





I'm so glad you did


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy you found something you like!!! And go and order at least one of the ETK in the little round glass pots - they're one of my fave formulas!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 15, 2014)

Monsy said:


> anyone know what shade of luminous silk would match mac nc15/20 ? it has to be yellow toned. maybe 4 or 5 ?


  Yeh it's 4 or 5. I took samples in tiny bottles to try them out about 2 years ago. The SA let me try 4 and 5 and I preferred 4. I'm NC15/20 too. I didn't know the foundation was repackaged.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Happy you found something you like!!! And go and order at least one of the ETK in the little round glass pots - they're one of my fave formulas!


   I'll have to wait until the New Year now since I just bought nearly the entire Chanel Spring 2015 collection.  
   There are two ETK palettes that I want & fell in love with.  I'll keep the little glass pots in mind too!!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> Yeh it's 4 or 5. I took samples in tiny bottles to try them out about 2 years ago. The SA let me try 4 and 5 and I preferred 4. I'm NC15/20 too. I didn't know the foundation was repackaged.


  I forgot to ask for samples when I was at nordstrom.  I should definitely try it first


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I forgot to ask for samples when I was at nordstrom.  I should definitely try it first


  Not sure it's a general rule, but I know that the folks at my Armani counter are always pleased to offer samples.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2014)

katred said:


> Not sure it's a general rule, but I know that the folks at my Armani counter are always pleased to offer samples.


   when I walked up to armani this sales person jumped out of nowhere and she was literally in my face not letting me take a look at testers.
  I managed to swatch some bronzers and blushes and I walked away. She was standing there staring at me and I could feel her breath that's how close she was... It kills my vibe to buy anything right away. I went home and order bronzers online which I LOVE btw. Superb quality. I think armani has some gems but it's not advertised as much and is not as widely available as some other brands.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> when I walked up to armani this sales person jumped out of nowhere and she was literally in my face not letting me take a look at testers.
> I managed to swatch some bronzers and blushes and I walked away. She was standing there staring at me and I could feel her breath that's how close she was... It kills my vibe to buy anything right away. I went home and order bronzers online which I LOVE btw. Superb quality. I think armani has some gems but it's not advertised as much and is not as widely available as some other brands.


 It's too bad you didn't tell her that you would like to explore the products alone and you'd seek her help if you 
   needed it.  There was no reason for her to invade your personal space like that.  I'm glad you were able to get 
   what you wanted online.


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> when I walked up to armani this sales person jumped out of nowhere and she was literally in my face not letting me take a look at testers. I managed to swatch some bronzers and blushes and I walked away. She was standing there staring at me and I could feel her breath that's how close she was... It kills my vibe to buy anything right away. I went home and order bronzers online which I LOVE btw. Superb quality. I think armani has some gems but it's not advertised as much and is not as widely available as some other brands.


  Reading this reminded me that I was thinking of my preferred counter. There is another downtown that has this same sort of agression, but I generally try to avoid them. (It's common to a lot of counters ar this particular retailer. I often pretend I don't speak either french or English.)   I was at the happy Armani counter today and what do you think I found? The white unicorn maestro foundation. I tried a little on my hand and was surprised that it came out looking like milk- pure white and kind of opaque. I smoothed it out, but it still seemed to give my skin a weird white cast- the kind you get from some heavy duty sunscreens. I was wondering how the stuff ever passed quality control, but after a few seconds, the white cast disappeared and my skin looked noticeably smoother. Very noticeably. It also felt really silky.   I realised afterward that I'd actually applied a lot- nearly as much as I'd normally apply to my whole face. The stuff really seems to be magic. I didn't pick it up this time (although I did get the burgundy lipstick from the holiday collection AND the one day only lipstick, which was hanging out next to the holiday goodies), but I think I'd like to give it a try. I have a feeling it would function sort of like a tinted moisturizer in terms of evening out the complexion, but with a finish that's closer to matte.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2014)

hahahahah I do not know why I do not do that more often. English is anyway not my first language so I could get away with that

  I did tell her that I would like to take a look at the products first and that I will let her know if I have any questions or I need help. She was still standing there... they are desperate for sales


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 22, 2014)

Swatches of the Eye Tints:

8184b35ajw1enij82r3kyj20j81n1n3d.jpg (692×2125)


----------



## katred (Dec 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Swatches of the Eye Tints:  8184b35ajw1enij82r3kyj20j81n1n3d.jpg (692×2125)


  Oh boy. Love all of the grey-toned neutrals and that emerald green.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 22, 2014)

katred said:


> Oh boy. Love all of the grey-toned neutrals and that emerald green.


  Agree! When are these out? I'm getting impatient


----------



## katred (Dec 22, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Agree! When are these out? I'm getting impatient :haha:


  I think they're supposed to be out in January, but not 100% sure on that.   I picked up the holiday palette and the Spice Rouge Ecstasy. Armani has been getting an alarming amount of my money lately.


----------



## katred (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's our first look at the Spring collection.  I'm picturing myself running away from the counter with armfuls of lippies.


----------



## cucomelon5 (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's our first look at the Spring collection. I'm picturing myself running away from the counter with armfuls of lippies.


  ooh, do you have a link?


----------



## EllaS (Dec 23, 2014)

cucomelon5 said:


> ooh, do you have a link?


  The suspense is killing us @katred


----------



## katred (Dec 23, 2014)

EllaS said:


> The suspense is killing us @katred  :sweat:  :haha:


  LOL!!!! FAIL!   Ahem... Now that I have your attention...  http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2014/12/armani-fuchsia-maharajah-spring-look.html


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> LOL!!!! FAIL!   Ahem... Now that I have your attention...  http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2014/12/armani-fuchsia-maharajah-spring-look.html


 Omgggggggggggggggg :thud:


----------



## EllaS (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2014/12/armani-fuchsia-maharajah-spring-look.html


  Oh no. Those lippies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you serious? How can I possibly need all of them?


----------



## katred (Dec 23, 2014)

To be clear, I have purchased three Armani Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks _this week_ and I'm already looking at these going "Yup, all of them need to come home with me". The one thing that confuses me a little is the number assigned to the Rouge d'Armani lipstick: 513 was used before, but the shade was discontinued. Honestly, I'd be happy if it were the same one, as I'd planned on buying it before it disappeared. (Armani has a nasty tendency to just eliminate things with no warning and get the stock back from counters.) I'm counting myself lucky that they don't have eye shadows or a fancy highlighter. I'd be DOOMED.

  (On a side note, I wore one of my Rouge Ecstasy shades today and my lips are all like "thank you, we love you, you treat us well". Love this formula.)


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 23, 2014)

Love all the colours for spring. For myself, I want the first 2 Rouge Esctasy and the glosses. I haven't try Rouge Esctasy before, I think it is time to swing by the Armani counter when this collection comes.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2014/12/armani-fuchsia-maharajah-spring-look.html


  Not my kind of shades at all, money saved!


----------



## EllaS (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> To be clear, I have purchased three Armani Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks _this week_ and I'm already looking at these going "Yup, all of them need to come home with me". The one thing that confuses me a little is the number assigned to the Rouge d'Armani lipstick: 513 was used before, but the shade was discontinued. Honestly, I'd be happy if it were the same one, as I'd planned on buying it before it disappeared. (Armani has a nasty tendency to just eliminate things with no warning and get the stock back from counters.) I'm counting myself lucky that they don't have eye shadows or a fancy highlighter. I'd be DOOMED.
> 
> (On a side note, I wore one of my Rouge Ecstasy shades today and my lips are all like "thank you, we love you, you treat us well". Love this formula.)


  I've decided that you are my Giorgio Armani Guru (GAG, affectionately). I haven't followed the line closely enough to note the re-emergence of #513 but I totally appreciate your attention to detail. I love the Sheers, and believe it or not my first RE was the "One Night Only" Urban Nude shade this year. I'd heard some people complain about the scent/taste of the REs so I was wary, but I don't notice any taste and the scent is not overwhelming. So I'm totally on board to try more now. And yeah - eyeshadows are my kryptonite so I'm glad not to see any in the spring collection. These eye tints are taunting me enough as it is!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

katred said:


> http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2014/12/armani-fuchsia-maharajah-spring-look.html


 Crying...


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Crying...[/COLOR]:crybaby:


 Tears of happiness :lmao:


----------



## katred (Dec 24, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I've decided that you are my Giorgio Armani Guru (GAG, affectionately). I haven't followed the line closely enough to note the re-emergence of #513 but I totally appreciate your attention to detail. I love the Sheers, and believe it or not my first RE was the "One Night Only" Urban Nude shade this year. I'd heard some people complain about the scent/taste of the REs so I was wary, but I don't notice any taste and the scent is not overwhelming. So I'm totally on board to try more now. And yeah - eyeshadows are my kryptonite so I'm glad not to see any in the spring collection. These eye tints are taunting me enough as it is!


  I am proud to be your GAG! However, I really must not be getting my sleep, because when I said there weren't any eyeshadows, I was completely forgetting the eye tints, which have their own collection. So I'm guessing the lips and nails we see here are the complement to the eye tints.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 24, 2014)

Ooh! I love that everything matches.  I like sets.  I will probably buy a few things.


----------



## katred (Dec 24, 2014)

I found a post with a swatch of the original Rouge d'Armani 513. Once again, I've no idea if it will be the same this time around, but it does seem to fit with the overall colour scheme.   http://karlasugar.net/2010/03/rouge-darmani-pink-ecstasy/


----------



## EllaS (Dec 24, 2014)

katred said:


> http://karlasugar.net/2010/03/rouge-darmani-pink-ecstasy/


  It does fit the color scheme for sure. It's gorgeous. And now I need Rouge d'Armani 510. Thank you.


----------



## claudestrawberr (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi lovelies, wondering if I could please get some help with colour matching the Armani Luminous Silk Foundation?

  I've been matched at the counter twice and wondering if they've got it right. My shade is NW13 in Mac, so I'm cool-toned and pale. I have been matched with 4 and 4.5 on two occasions and 4 is close (4.5 too dark). 4 is a pretty good match, but fractionally dark and as it's summer now I think it won't work on me in winter - wondering if I can get a better match?

  Shall I ask for 3.75 or 3 next time? From swatches they look a little too pale and 3.75 looks super pink. Wondering if there's anyone with similar skin tone to me who wears this foundation?
  Thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Tears of happiness


  Absolutely!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh! I love that everything matches.  I like sets.  I will probably buy a few things.


 Me too!  I love symmetry and congruence!!!!  I live for it.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

The Eye Tints are up on NM!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

EllaS said:


> The Eye Tints are up on NM! :yaay:


 :yaay: running there to check!!!!


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> running there to check!!!!


  And they're "in stock"!! 

  I am ridiculously excited about these. I need to calm down.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

EllaS said:


> And they're "in stock"!!
> 
> I am ridiculously excited about these.* I need to calm down.*






You're so adorable Ella!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

EllaS said:


> And they're "in stock"!!   I am ridiculously excited about these. I need to calm down.


 Lol!!!


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're so adorable Ella!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> ...


  Tom Ford has got me conditioned to think that I need to order immediately otherwise they're going to sell out! I need to remind myself that this is Giorgio Armani and there is no stampede LOL


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's another set of swatches. She lists the numbers in the description box. I wrote the names below. Sorry for the weird desktop screenshot lol. ;-)  http://instagram.com/p/xL8iIMNfx8/?modal=true





  Emerald - Gold Ashes
  Senso - Cold Copper - Shadow - Flannel - Rose Ashes
  Minuit - Green Iron - Jade - Obsidian - Onyx


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Here's another set of swatches. She lists the numbers in the description box. I wrote the names below. Sorry for the weird desktop screenshot lol. ;-)  http://instagram.com/p/xL8iIMNfx8/?modal=true
> 
> Emerald - Gold Ashes Senso - Cold Copper - Shadow - Flannel - Rose Ashes Minuit - Green Iron - Jade - Obsidian - Onyx


 Thanks!! Really liking senso, Minuit , onyx and well most of the second row!!! :thud:


----------



## katred (Dec 30, 2014)

Guess who's Armani counter got the Eye Tints in today? Unfortunately, they don't have all of them, but I swatched what they did get and I came home with one. What can I say? The shades are breathtaking. They have the complexity of the Eyes to Kill powder pots, but they are more shimmery, less sparkly. I picked up #11, Rose Ashes, which is a luminous rose gold kind of shade. Interestingly, one of them (#10 Senso, I believe) is a dead ringer for The EtK shade Rose Popilla from last year's Fall Collection. It's a good idea on their part, because that was an incredibly original and unique shade.

  The formula is extremely light and feels watery, not oily at all. You could sheer it out, but even a single swipe gives you pretty opaque coverage. (I suspect it might take a little more than a single swipe to get things perfectly even on eyelid skin rather than on the back of a hand, but I haven't tried it out yet.) They dry down to a very nice, near-matte finish (it's weirdly matte and frosted because of the shimmer) and don't seem to smudge, but they were easy enough to remove, so you won't have to rub your lids raw or anything. All the colours I swatched had excellent, smooth pigmentation in a single swipe except Onyx, which was a bit patchy at first, but when I swirled the applicator in the tube and tried again, it was perfect and Jade, which seemed to have separated a little. I wasn't able to re-swatch that one, but I can see the same effect in the photo that @EllaS just posted. Might be one to test in person. My guesses for the top sellers would be shades 5 and 6, which are breathtaking. I definitely want to go back for both, pending the performance of the first one.

  My SA wasn't certain whether they were limited or not. More than most companies, Armani has a tendency to watch sales and then decide if something is permanent or not. On the chance that they are limited, I'd grab whatever strikes your fancy earlier rather than later.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

katred said:


> Guess who's Armani counter got the Eye Tints in today? Unfortunately, they don't have all of them, but I swatched what they did get and I came home with one. What can I say? The shades are breathtaking. They have the complexity of the Eyes to Kill powder pots, but they are more shimmery, less sparkly. I picked up #11, Rose Ashes, which is a luminous rose gold kind of shade. Interestingly, one of them (#10 Senso, I believe) is a dead ringer for The EtK shade Rose Popilla from last year's Fall Collection. It's a good idea on their part, because that was an incredibly original and unique shade.
> 
> The formula is extremely light and feels watery, not oily at all. You could sheer it out, but even a single swipe gives you pretty opaque coverage. (I suspect it might take a little more than a single swipe to get things perfectly even on eyelid skin rather than on the back of a hand, but I haven't tried it out yet.) They dry down to a very nice, near-matte finish (it's weirdly matte and frosted because of the shimmer) and don't seem to smudge, but they were easy enough to remove, so you won't have to rub your lids raw or anything. All the colours I swatched had excellent, smooth pigmentation in a single swipe except Onyx, which was a bit patchy at first, but when I swirled the applicator in the tube and tried again, it was perfect and Jade, which seemed to have separated a little. I wasn't able to re-swatch that one, but I can see the same effect in the photo that @EllaS just posted. Might be one to test in person. My guesses for the top sellers would be shades 5 and 6, which are breathtaking. I definitely want to go back for both, pending the performance of the first one.
> 
> My SA wasn't certain whether they were limited or not. More than most companies, Armani has a tendency to watch sales and then decide if something is permanent or not. On the chance that they are limited, I'd grab whatever strikes your fancy earlier rather than later.


  Thank you for your first impressions Katred! Great timing! Numbers 5 and 6 were the first two that jumped out at me, along with Senso. So it's validating to hear your thoughts about those shades. When I saw that swatch of Onyx it immediately reminded me of the ETK in the pots - you can just see the complexity of it. And the Senso swatches confuse me a little bit because the promos describe it as a plum but in both swatches I've seen it looks like a medium brown with some multi-colored shimmer. Either way, it's a first round pick for me ;-) Rose Ashes is also on my list as well, along with Shadow.

  As for blending, did you use a brush or your finger? Without seeing them in person, I'm having a hard time visualizing what working with a "liquid tint" will be like


----------



## EllaS (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!! Really liking senso, Minuit , onyx and well most of the second row!!!


  That second row is a stunner! I thought the same thing


----------



## katred (Jan 3, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Thank you for your first impressions Katred! Great timing! Numbers 5 and 6 were the first two that jumped out at me, along with Senso. So it's validating to hear your thoughts about those shades. When I saw that swatch of Onyx it immediately reminded me of the ETK in the pots - you can just see the complexity of it. And the Senso swatches confuse me a little bit because the promos describe it as a plum but in both swatches I've seen it looks like a medium brown with some multi-colored shimmer. Either way, it's a first round pick for me ;-) Rose Ashes is also on my list as well, along with Shadow.
> 
> As for blending, did you use a brush or your finger? Without seeing them in person, I'm having a hard time visualizing what working with a "liquid tint" will be like


  Sorry I'm slow getting back to you on this. I'm wearing Rose Ashes against today and the experience is just as good. The consistency really does just feel like water, in that it's very liquid and very light, but at the same time, the pigmentation is extremely even. I've used both a brush and a finger to blend out- it takes a little while to dry down, so you have time to play, although it didn't crease on me either time. Either brush or finger seemed to work just fine. (In fact, I used a combination both times I've worn the shadow.)

  It seems to retain a certain amount of blendability even when completely dry, because I was able to play around, get the mix right with other shadows, well after it seemed dry. I'm not sure if it's because it's a softer shade, but I swear it is easier to blend this than powder shadows. My hubby, The Great Enabler (who this time talked me into getting a lipstick with the shadow), said it looked like it became a powder, which is true, although there's no dusty residue at all. I'm already thinking of going back for more this week. I'm hoping that my counter will eventually get all the colours, since I haven't heard anything about them being restricted by country.

  And after looking at the complete lineup again, I think that the one that looks like Rose Popilla is actually Shadow, not Senso (which is browner/ more plum).


----------



## ashievic (Jan 3, 2015)

They have had the eye tints at NM store I go to for a week. I bought them all and love them. They have the complete line in stock. Plus free shipping and returns are free too. If you are having a challenge finding them, call 847-564-0300, ext. 2102. I work with Taylor. Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 3, 2015)

katred said:


> Sorry I'm slow getting back to you on this. I'm wearing Rose Ashes against today and the experience is just as good. The consistency really does just feel like water, in that it's very liquid and very light, but at the same time, the pigmentation is extremely even. I've used both a brush and a finger to blend out- it takes a little while to dry down, so you have time to play, although it didn't crease on me either time. Either brush or finger seemed to work just fine. (In fact, I used a combination both times I've worn the shadow.)
> 
> It seems to retain a certain amount of blendability even when completely dry, because I was able to play around, get the mix right with other shadows, well after it seemed dry. I'm not sure if it's because it's a softer shade, but I swear it is easier to blend this than powder shadows. My hubby, The Great Enabler (who this time talked me into getting a lipstick with the shadow), said it looked like it became a powder, which is true, although there's no dusty residue at all. I'm already thinking of going back for more this week. I'm hoping that my counter will eventually get all the colours, since I haven't heard anything about them being restricted by country.
> 
> And after looking at the complete lineup again, I think that the one that looks like Rose Popilla is actually Shadow, not Senso (which is browner/ more plum).


  Gah I knew I should have gotten Shadow in my first order! I ended up getting Senso, Green Iron and Onyx from NM. Still waiting on their arrival. I'm glad to hear the one you got is continuing to perform well. I have a lot of faith in GA shadows because every one I have is amazing. Assuming these 3 are on par, I'll pick up Shadow whenever they pop up at Nordies. The way you describe the consistency has me so intrigued. I can't wait to try them out.

  I've been thinking of you recently every time I stalk the department stores online for new GA lippie offerings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How nice to have a hubbie who is a makeup enabler! Lucky lady!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 6, 2015)

They're here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Only got Onyx swatched today before I ran out of daylight. But I did throw on Senso before I ran out the door. First impressions - I love the applicator. It makes it really easy to apply it even at the lashline. It feels cold and wet when you put it on but honestly it blended like a dream for me. Better than any of my other cream shadows, and I just used my finger. Katred is right about the finish when it dries down - kind of a matte satin. It has some shimmer but nothing over the top. Because of that I think these seem more wearable for daytime than the ETK in the pots. Senso looks brown but it dries more plum. I'm finding the colors quite unusual and hard to describe and capture - multidimensional for sure.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They're here!! :yahoo:   Only got Onyx swatched today before I ran out of daylight. But I did throw on Senso before I ran out the door. First impressions - I love the applicator. It makes it really easy to apply it even at the lashline. It feels cold and wet when you put it on but honestly it blended like a dream for me. Better than any of my other cream shadows, and I just used my finger. Katred is right about the finish when it dries down - kind of a matte satin. It has some shimmer but nothing over the top. Because of that I think these seem more wearable for daytime than the ETK in the pots. Senso looks brown but it dries more plum. I'm finding the colors quite unusual and hard to describe and capture - multidimensional for sure.


 These are gorgeous!! So excited for swatches!! Thank you!!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 7, 2015)

Senso (a plummy brown)





  and Green Iron (in the shade, this color looks like a muted greyish green in keeping with its name; in sunlight, the many dimensions become apparent)


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 7, 2015)

^ Thanks for these swatches! Green Iron is gorgeous! I think this shade will bring out the hazel in my brown eyes. I can't wait to check these out in person.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Senso (a plummy brown)
> 
> and Green Iron (in the shade, this color looks like a muted greyish green in keeping with its name; in sunlight, the many dimensions become apparent)


 Ooo I like green iron a loooot!!! :eyelove: thank you!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> ^ Thanks for these swatches! Green Iron is gorgeous! I think this shade will bring out the hazel in my brown eyes. I can't wait to check these out in person.


  No problem! Green Iron would be perfect for hazel/brown eyes.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Senso (a plummy brown)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the swatches! They are up now on Nordstrom and I'm going to pick up a few. I didn't think I would like #10 Senso, but after seeing it, I think I will love it. Now I just have decide on a couple more, lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 7, 2015)

Yesssss I'm in love love love I have been wearing armani lip maestro 400 the red  And its pure love I love everything about it color texture its stunning I perfer this one over the guerlain 27 because 400 is a tad bit more glossy I will for sure be adding more to my collection soon


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> And its pure love I love everything about it color texture its stunning I perfer this one over the guerlain 27 because 400 is a tad bit more glossy I will for sure be adding more to my collection soon


  Awesome glammy!!! Lip Maestro's are really really nice!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome glammy!!! Lip Maestro's are really really nice!!!:bigthumb:


awwwwww thanks v  They are pure love Now to pick out my next color  is going to be hard so many nice ones


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 7, 2015)

Order some more armani lipglosses


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 7, 2015)

:jawdrop:    Oh that swatch in the sun of Green Iron is gorgeous. I thought I could skip these but I HAVE to go & play with these.  Hopefully my counter has them.


----------



## katred (Jan 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yesssss I'm in love love love I have been wearing armani lip maestro 400 the red  And its pure love I love everything about it color texture its stunning I perfer this one over the guerlain 27 because 400 is a tad bit more glossy I will for sure be adding more to my collection soon


  Great choice. I love that one. Every version of red 400 is classic but I just love the intensity of this one.   





shadowaddict said:


> :jawdrop:    Oh that swatch in the sun of Green Iron is gorgeous. I thought I could skip these but I HAVE to go & play with these.  Hopefully my counter has them.


  I can't wait to get more of these. They're really special.   [@]EllaS[/@] Thanks very much for your swatches. Making additions to my list for sure.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Great choice. I love that one. Every version of red 400 is classic but I just love the intensity of this one.  I can't wait to get more of these. They're really special.   [@]EllaS[/@] Thanks very much for your swatches. Making additions to my list for sure.


Awwwwww thanks katred Its approved by u I know it's a winner for sure I'm so happy to know u love it


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's a peek at the capsule collection coming in March. Completely different than their colourful Spring shades, but intriguing.   http://instagram.com/p/xkuT0nKJnP/


----------



## EllaS (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xkuT0nKJnP/


  So is this different than the Spring Summer Runway collection blogged about here? http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/09/22/mfw-makeup-edition-giorgio-armani-ss15/ Because it seems both are slated to be released around the same time (Feb/March). Either way, I'm in. I find the nude shades kind of refreshing


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> So is this different than the Spring Summer Runway collection blogged about here? http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/09/22/mfw-makeup-edition-giorgio-armani-ss15/ Because it seems both are slated to be released around the same time (Feb/March). Either way, I'm in. I find the nude shades kind of refreshing


i love a great nude I'm all in


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Here's a peek at the capsule collection coming in March. Completely different than their colourful Spring shades, but intriguing.   http://instagram.com/p/xkuT0nKJnP/


thanks for posting


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> So is this different than the Spring Summer Runway collection blogged about here? http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/09/22/mfw-makeup-edition-giorgio-armani-ss15/ Because it seems both are slated to be released around the same time (Feb/March). Either way, I'm in. I find the nude shades kind of refreshing


  I like the description of the eye color beige with rose gold.  I wonder if it is an Eyes to Kill shade


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> And its pure love I love everything about it color texture its stunning I perfer this one over the guerlain 27 because 400 is a tad bit more glossy I will for sure be adding more to my collection soon






Awesome Glammy----glad you're loving it & I'm sure it looks really good on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They're here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh my.......love, love loving these!!!  I think Senso stole my heart


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xkuT0nKJnP/


   This will be hard for me.  I love nudes at any time---I think they're classic, timeless & wearable all year round.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm so gunshy about purchasing another cream shadow after my TF debacle, but the Eye Tints look so pretty. If I wasn't afraid of testers, that would be my answer....


----------



## dvdiest (Jan 8, 2015)

I went to Nordstrom today and I was told the eye tints would be in store next week.  Patience.......


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:  [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome Glammy----glad you're loving it & I'm sure it looks really good on you!!![/COLOR]


awwwww thanks medgal  I'm so in love 2015 starting out with a win for makeup already found a fave


----------



## EllaS (Jan 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You had me at multidimensional!
> 
> Nordies has these up now. I'm putting them at the top of my list.
> 
> *I like the description of the eye color beige with rose gold.  I wonder if it is an Eyes to Kill shade*


  I wonder myself. I couldn't tell if they were ETK or Eye & Brow Maestros (which I have still not tried). Either way I personally really like those shades on the models.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm so gunshy about purchasing another cream shadow after my TF debacle, but the Eye Tints look so pretty. If I wasn't afraid of testers, that would be my answer....


  I'm afraid of testers too LOL. What happened with the TF cream shadows? I missed it. I've played briefly with Green Iron and Senso and personally I think they are infinitely easier to apply than other cream shadows because of the applicator. They do feel cold and wet going on (so do the TFs) but they aren't actually that wet - it's a funny sensation. They blend very easily and aren't messy at all. You could always buy one from a store like Nordies that has a no fuss return policy in case you don't like it. But I think you will love these!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I'm afraid of testers too LOL. What happened with the TF cream shadows? I missed it. I've played briefly with Green Iron and Senso and personally I think they are infinitely easier to apply than other cream shadows because of the applicator. They do feel cold and wet going on (so do the TFs) but they aren't actually that wet - it's a funny sensation. They blend very easily and aren't messy at all. You could always buy one from a store like Nordies that has a no fuss return policy in case you don't like it. But I think you will love these!


  For the first time ever, I had a serious allergic reaction to the formula.  I've used just about every other cream shadow on the market without problem.... but now I'm leery of new formulas!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> For the first time ever, I had a serious allergic reaction to the formula.  I've used just about every other cream shadow on the market without problem.... but now I'm leery of new formulas!


  Ooohh, that's awful. I'm allergy-prone so I totally get it. And it's so hard to identify the offending ingredient(s). Well if it was the first time it happened, hopefully it was a fluke.  If you can muster up the courage, I say it's worth trying one to see!


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> For the first time ever, I had a serious allergic reaction to the formula.  I've used just about every other cream shadow on the market without problem.... but now I'm leery of new formulas!


  I feel your pain. If it's any consolation, I've had allergic reactions to most cream shadows on the market, especially sparkly/ shimmery ones (the Estee Lauder ones from a couple of years back almost sent me to the hospital) and the Armani ones don't bother me at all. If you can get to a counter to try one on, though, that would still be best.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> I feel your pain. If it's any consolation, I've had allergic reactions to most cream shadows on the market, especially sparkly/ shimmery ones (the Estee Lauder ones from a couple of years back almost sent me to the hospital) and the Armani ones don't bother me at all. If you can get to a counter to try one on, though, that would still be best.


 
  I'm tester-phobic!

  I'd be up for purchasing and immediately trying on _my_ shadow at the counter, to check for allergic reaction though.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This will be hard for me.  I love nudes at any time---I think they're classic, timeless & wearable all year round.


Couldn't agree with you more. Nude anything is my favorite.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 9, 2015)

nm cancelled one of my lipgloss  Not a happy camper right now FYI  Free mini gloss with any armani


----------



## EllaS (Jan 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Free mini gloss with any armani


  Oh no! I wonder why they cancelled it. Can you find it somewhere else?

  I saw that free gift. Very tempting! Bloomies also has a GA bonus if you spend $125. You get Luminous Silk Foundation, Flash Lacquer Crystal Shine Gloss, Fluid Sheer and Regenessence 3.R Multi-Corrective Rejuvenating Cream in a cosmetics bag. But last I checked they didn't have the eye tints up yet.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 9, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh no! I wonder why they cancelled it. Can you find it somewhere else?  I saw that free gift. Very tempting! Bloomies also has a GA bonus if you spend $125. You get [COLOR=333333]Luminous Silk Foundation, Flash Lacquer Crystal Shine Gloss, Fluid Sheer and Regenessence 3.R Multi-Corrective Rejuvenating Cream in a cosmetics bag. But last I checked they didn't have the eye tints up yet.[/COLOR]


hi Ellas  They said it was na  They did only have 1 in stock but its a permanent color 201  I will order from nordies order from nm to get the free mini


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 9, 2015)

Here are my counter-swatches with the colors labelled. Sorry these look so rough. I couldn't do them justice at the counter.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting I need that third one the green is stunning  Sometime soon hth


----------



## EllaS (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the swatches! I'm hopeless. I love them all.


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 9, 2015)

Me too. I'm going to have gradually get them all. I love this formula.


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Sometime soon hth


  omgosh that green one is incredible.  You can apply these as liners with a liner brush too of course.


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you so much for these! Seeing the deep green shade here, I know I must have it. Hell, I think I must have all of them, if my wallet can stand it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 9, 2015)

Omg nm is still sending me my mini after they  cancelled my order that's so sweet  to inform you that the following merchandise for your order has shipped. Item	Description	Status  	 Giorgio Armani Gwp Flash Lacquer 3ml _ Quantity:  1


----------



## EllaS (Jan 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Quantity: 1


  Awww


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 9, 2015)

Your swatches are great!  Now I want even more of them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm going to have to drive down to the Nordie's down south to swatch #4.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 9, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Awww :sweet:  :yahoo:


Thanks ellas


----------



## EllaS (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting discovery about #10 Senso...while it swatches brown, it is 100% plum on the lid! At least on me. So I'm curious if others experience the same thing. I did see this shade described as plum in promos online so I'm guessing it's not just me. Fortunately I love plum so I still like the shade. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up because it does look quite different if you swatch it on your arm!

  (below is Senso on the lid, blended out with a light brown matte shade in the crease)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 10, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Interesting discovery about #10 Senso...while it swatches brown, it is 100% plum on the lid! At least on me. So I'm curious if others experience the same thing. I did see this shade described as plum in promos online so I'm guessing it's not just me. Fortunately I love plum so I still like the shade. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up because it does look quite different if you swatch it on your arm!  (below is Senso on the lid, blended out with a light brown matte shade in the crease)


Looks so beautiful


----------



## EllaS (Jan 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Looks so beautiful


  Aww thanks Glammy!


----------



## ThatGaze (Jan 10, 2015)

Here are more swatches:  http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-swatches-and-review.html  Now I want #9 lol


----------



## EllaS (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's Sara's review of Senso http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tint-10-senso-review.html Another rave review!

  Not _as_ plum on her as it is on me, though still a plummy brown. Maybe because I'm so warm it's pulling really cool on me? No idea! It's so cool on me in some lighting it looks silver lol.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 10, 2015)

ThatGaze said:


> Now I want #9 lol


  Thank you - what wonderful swatches! I definitely need Emeraude. I still can't decide between 9, 11, and 12. I'm drawn to 11 but I don't think it will show up well on me.


----------



## katred (Jan 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Looks so beautiful


  I'm trying to look at the shadow but I'm getting distracted by the beautiful colour of your eyes!  I have a feeling this is going to be an expensive hobby for me. Thus far, my list looks like  Emeraude Onyx Green iron Shadow Cold Copper Senso  I notice in the Natural & Chic review, she says she got shimmer migration, but I haven't experienced that at all. (Wearing Rose Ashes for the third time in ten days today.) maybe some of the ones with heavier shimmer have this problem.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 10, 2015)

katred said:


> I notice in the Natural & Chic review, she says she got shimmer migration, but I haven't experienced that at all. (Wearing Rose Ashes for the third time in ten days today.) maybe some of the ones with heavier shimmer have this problem.


  Aww Katred it's the plum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plums/purples/mauves make my eyes pop like no other, even more than straight up browns. I concur totally with your list. I broke down and ordered Shadow and Minuit a few days ago. Supposed to be here Monday or Tuesday, so I will swatch those when I get them. I will definitely get Emeraude too. Then I might pause and wait until I hit a counter to see if any of the remaining agree with my skin tone.

   Like you, I haven't experienced any shimmer migration, but I've only tried Green Iron and Senso on the eyes so far so we shall see. So far I'm over the moon with this formula and with the applicator. It does such a great job of applying the product. I even used the applicator on my lower lashline today and just smudged it out with a brush and it worked perfectly.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's an Eye Tint promo from GA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWiJHDSue8E

  They all look really shimmery here, but the ones I have are not that shimmery on the eye FWIW.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Although my local store is showing stock, no testers yet at the local counter. Fail.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 11, 2015)

To distract myself from the Eye Tints, I've been shopping my stash.  I wore Rose Popillia eyes to kill.  Oh my! I forgot how amazing this color is.  I'm wondering if the eye tints would play well with the eyes to kill.  Could you layer one on top of the other?  Many of the colors look like they would coordinate well with the eyes to kill but I don't know how well the different formulas would play together.  I'm eager to check these out.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 12, 2015)

ThatGaze said:


> Now I want #9 lol


  Beautiful swatches! Makes me want #9 too. Also #11, 5 and 6. 6 looks complex. 7 is a unusal shade, I have not seen anything quite like this before. Love these.


----------



## katred (Jan 12, 2015)

Miss QQ said:


> *Can we see a picture of you wearing Rose Ashes? Is this is one that is close to Rose Popillia? I missed that and I really want it.*
> 
> 
> Beautiful swatches! Makes me want #9 too. Also #11, 5 and 6. 6 looks complex. 7 is a unusal shade, I have not seen anything quite like this before. Love these.


  It's not the one that looks like Rose Popilla, unfortunately. That one is Shadow (possibly Flannel). Sorry for the confusion, but I only had a couple of minutes access to the testers, since they weren't officially "there" yet. But if you feel badly about missing RP, this one is a perfect imitation, just slightly different in the final texture.

  Here are a few photos of me in Rose Ashes:

  Here it is on my lids, blended with plum shades all around it. You can see how easily it blends with other shadows, I think.





  Here I have it on the lids, not blended so much, which gives a better idea of the way the colour looks on its own.





  Thought I'd include this one too, since I find it shows how it brightens the area around the eye from normal viewing distance.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 12, 2015)

katred said:


> It's not the one that looks like Rose Popilla, unfortunately. That one is Shadow (possibly Flannel). Sorry for the confusion, but I only had a couple of minutes access to the testers, since they weren't officially "there" yet. But if you feel badly about missing RP, this one is a perfect imitation, just slightly different in the final texture.
> 
> Here are a few photos of me in Rose Ashes:
> 
> ...


  Love love love! I love that whole eye look. That whole makeup look for that matter. You look gorgeous! And you're right - it really does brighten the eye. 

  Regarding the Rose Popillia dupe, I just received Shadow tonight but it's dark outside so I can't swatch it unfortunately. I feel like it could be Shadow or Flannel actually. Which makes me want to buy Flannel now so I can mix the 2 together. Somebody stop me. No forget it, I can't be stopped.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 12, 2015)

I need Green Iron! Each additional swatch makes me fall more and more in love with this color. I didn't get a chance to see if my local Nordies or NM had this is in stock yesterday. Grrr... All of my other errands ran too long. I may just pick this up online instead.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Love love love! I love that whole eye look. That whole makeup look for that matter. You look gorgeous! And you're right - it really does brighten the eye.
> 
> Regarding the Rose Popillia dupe, I just received Shadow tonight but it's dark outside so I can't swatch it unfortunately. I feel like it could be Shadow or Flannel actually. Which makes me want to buy Flannel now so I can mix the 2 together. Somebody stop me. No forget it, I can't be stopped.


  I think mixing them is an awesome idea.  Shadow is such a unique colour. I think Flannel is a closer dupe to RP than Shadow, I don't remember RP being too purple.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 13, 2015)

katred said:


> It's not the one that looks like Rose Popilla, unfortunately. That one is Shadow (possibly Flannel). Sorry for the confusion, but I only had a couple of minutes access to the testers, since they weren't officially "there" yet. But if you feel badly about missing RP, this one is a perfect imitation, just slightly different in the final texture.  Here are a few photos of me in Rose Ashes:  Here it is on my lids, blended with plum shades all around it. You can see how easily it blends with other shadows, I think.
> 
> Here I have it on the lids, not blended so much, which gives a better idea of the way the colour looks on its own.
> 
> Thought I'd include this one too, since I find it shows how it brightens the area around the eye from normal viewing distance.


Sooooo beautiful I'm loving the whole look


----------



## dvdiest (Jan 13, 2015)

Are the eye tints LE or Perm?  I've seen conflicting information.  I apologize if it's been said here before, but I am making my *long* list and don't want to miss out if LE.  Thanks!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 13, 2015)

Got my second lip maestro 502 and its pure love too can't wait to get more


----------



## Natyk (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi ladies, I've been lurking here for the last couple days  Just wanted to give heads us to those who looking for a dupe to RP, its definitely Flannel. I have them both and Flannel just a tad muted in comparison to RP, but the same grey-pink duo chrome effect.

  I had chance to swatch all the tints yesterday. I was looking for shimmer, warm tones and least amount of sparkles. I have found that #5 and 12 are the sparkliest when applied very lightly. SA said #5 so far is bestseller. I walked away with 6,7,8,9 and 11. I am on the fence about #7 Shadow. It is definitely very unique color and could pull from cold to neutral depending on the amount of product applied. I am not sure about that one just yet, the rest of them - absolute love!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Got my second lip maestro 502 and its pure love too can't wait to get more


  That is the only one I have. It's a beautiful color and according to the SA at the Armani counter at my local Nordies it's their best seller.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That is the only one I have. It's a beautiful color and according to the SA at the Armani counter at my local Nordies it's their best seller.


awwwwww I'm happy u love it too dilligaf it really is a beautiful color and its a bestsellers I can see why I'm in love with it I worn it yesterday and today


----------



## katred (Jan 13, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Are the eye tints LE or Perm?  I've seen conflicting information.  I apologize if it's been said here before, but I am making my *long* list and don't want to miss out if LE.  Thanks!
> 
> Conflicting information seems to be the best we've gotten. I asked my SA and even they weren't sure. Sorry that isn't much help...
> 
> ...


  Oh that colour is amazing. Glad you're loving them. They are one of the only liquid lipstick formulations that I really like.

  Here are more swatches and another glowing review of the eye tints:

  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-onyx-cold.html


----------



## EllaS (Jan 13, 2015)

Natyk said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking here for the last couple days  Just wanted to give heads us to those who looking for a dupe to RP, its definitely Flannel. I have them both and Flannel just a tad muted in comparison to RP, but the same grey-pink duo chrome effect.
> 
> I had chance to swatch all the tints yesterday. I was looking for shimmer, warm tones and least amount of sparkles. I have found that #5 and 12 are the sparkliest when applied very lightly. SA said #5 so far is bestseller. I walked away with 6,7,8,9 and 11. I am on the fence about #7 Shadow. It is definitely very unique color and could pull from cold to neutral depending on the amount of product applied. I am not sure about that one just yet, the rest of them - absolute love!


  Thanks for the feedback about the RP dupe ladies! I missed out on that one and was scouring the internet for awhile trying to find it and then I gave up. So when @katred mentioned the dupe possibility I squeed. 

  Finally got a chance to swatch Shadow today and you're right it's darker and more purple than RP but it is a gorgeous, complex shade. Sorry for the slightly blurry pic but it seemed to be the only way my camera would detect the multi-colored sparkles in the formula. I did order Flannel as well and it should be here Thursday or Friday, so I'm very excited to see it!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That is the only one I have. It's a beautiful color and according to the SA at the Armani counter at my local Nordies it's their best seller.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred*
> 
> ...


  I have never tried a Lip Maestro! From the swatches I've seen, I like the finish. Is the wear time decent?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I have never tried a Lip Maestro! From the swatches I've seen, I like the finish. Is the wear time decent?


  I haven't worn it to test for longevity yet. Maybe tomorrow and I will get back to you.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 14, 2015)

I just picked up #10 today myself and yes...it swatched brown on the top of my hand but when the SA applied to my lid it translated as beautiful plum on me. I love it. I've had it on since 10:30 and it has yet to crease on my lid and the color is still present. I'm going back for more. This puts my pot shadows to shame.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I haven't worn it to test for longevity yet. Maybe tomorrow and I will get back to you.


  Thank you! No rush but whenever you have some time to try it out definitely let me know! Not sure why I haven't tried one before. Lippie overload I guess ;-)


----------



## EllaS (Jan 14, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I just picked up #10 today myself and yes...it swatched brown on the top of my hand but when the SA applied to my lid it translated as beautiful plum on me. I love it. I've had it on since 10:30 and it has yet to crease on my lid and the color is still present. I'm going back for more. This puts my pot shadows to shame.


  Sooo much better than pot shadows, right? I totally agree. Glad you're loving #10. It's a beauty!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Sooo much better than pot shadows, right? I totally agree. Glad you're loving #10. It's a beauty!


Far better than pot shadows IMO. My Dior and Chanel pots have some serious competition.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I have never tried a Lip Maestro! From the swatches I've seen, I like the finish. Is the wear time decent?


hi Ellas  I have worn mines for a few hours it stayed on pretty great the color does tranfer if u eat or drink but that does not bother me because I don't mind reapplying I love love it   Hope u try one


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Hope u try one


  My experience was similar. Some people are bothered by the fact that it doesn't quite "set" like other liquid lipsticks, but that means it's not nearly as drying either. Plus, it means that you can dab a little more on if you need to without having to scrub and exfoliate your lips before starting from scratch.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 14, 2015)

katred said:


> Conflicting information seems to be the best we've gotten. I asked my SA and even they weren't sure. Sorry that isn't much help...   Oh that colour is amazing. Glad you're loving them. They are one of the only liquid lipstick formulations that I really like.  Here are more swatches and another glowing review of the eye tints:  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-onyx-cold.html


thanks so much katred


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok ladies. Here is Flannel, and as others have mentioned, this is definitely the Rose Popillia "dupe" (in parens because I don't have that one and haven't seen any official comparisons). Dupe or not, I'm CRAZY for this shade! There's a video on my instagram (see signature) if you want to see more of the dimension of it. I did not think this shade would show up on my eyes but it absolutely does. Definitely one of my favorites of the line for sure!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

katred said:


> My experience was similar. Some people are bothered by the fact that it doesn't quite "set" like other liquid lipsticks, but that means it's not nearly as drying either. Plus, it means that you can dab a little more on if you need to without having to scrub and exfoliate your lips before starting from scratch.


  Thanks ladies! They sound great. I will have to try one soon. I actually got a little sample of a GA Flash Lacquer with a recent order and I was very pleasantly surprised by that formula as well. Very moisturizing, not overly glossy or sticky. So I have a feeling a Lip Maestro and Flash Lacquer may come home with me whenever I place my next order...perhaps whenever the spring collection pops up online!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok ladies. Here is Flannel, and as others have mentioned, this is definitely the Rose Popillia "dupe" (in parens because I don't have that one and haven't seen any official comparisons). Dupe or not, I'm CRAZY for this shade! There's a video on my instagram (see signature) if you want to see more of the dimension of it. I did not think this shade would show up on my eyes but it absolutely does. Definitely one of my favorites of the line for sure!


   Oh gosh, I need this one too! I still haven't gotten #7, because I saw TF's Blush Duo on Saks last night when I was picking up Frantic Pink and purchased it on the spot. I also need to save money to get more primer and foundation this week. So I guess these pretties will have to wait a little while longer. :'(


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok, I am just hopelessly in love with this whole eye tint line. Look at how freaking gorgeous this blue is! With the green and purple flecks? It's just so rich and complex but without any over-the-top sparkle...


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh gosh, I need this one too! I still haven't gotten #7, because I saw TF's Blush Duo on Saks last night when I was picking up Frantic Pink and purchased it on the spot. I also need to save money to get more primer and foundation this week. So I guess these pretties will have to wait a little while longer. :'(


  I would have done the same thing! I'm so glad you stumbled on that duo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And even though we don't know for sure yet whether the eye tints are perm or limited I think you still have some time before you really have to worry about anything selling out (in the event they are LE).


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I would have done the same thing! I'm so glad you stumbled on that duo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They only had Stroked. Luckily for my wallet... or else I would've bought both! I was surprised to see it up there. Now I want to hunt for Softcore. And thanks, I'm hoping I can snap up a few in a month or so, granted they're not LE. I can't find my Chanel Camelia De Plumes highlighter *anywhere* so I have to pick up another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I explained to my SA the situation, and she has one on hold for me for a week incase it decides to show up. If not, I'll probably drop the $$ on it again. It's too beautiful to not have any more. So with that expense, and Frantic Pink and Stroked... these eye tints need to go on the back burner. BUT OH GOODNESS! You are tempting me with these BEAUTIFUL swatches! I neeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok ladies. Here is Flannel, and as others have mentioned, this is definitely the Rose Popillia "dupe" (in parens because I don't have that one and haven't seen any official comparisons). Dupe or not, I'm CRAZY for this shade! There's a video on my instagram (see signature) if you want to see more of the dimension of it. I did not think this shade would show up on my eyes but it absolutely does. Definitely one of my favorites of the line for sure!


 Okay you win!! :lol: ordered flannel and sensei  another rabbit hole???


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> They only had Stroked. Luckily for my wallet... or else I would've bought both! I was surprised to see it up there. Now I want to hunt for Softcore. And thanks, I'm hoping I can snap up a few in a month or so, granted they're not LE. I can't find my Chanel Camelia De Plumes highlighter *anywhere* so I have to pick up another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no! Of all the makeup to lose, it had to be that! I'm in a state of serious makeup disorganization though so I can totally relate to misplacing things. Hopefully you find it so you don't have to dish out the money for it a second time! 

  And as for Softcore, you never know! TF stuff seems to sell out and then pop back up A LOT, so you could get lucky if you get good at stalking lol.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay you win!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY I win I win!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait, we both win because we both have these amazing eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, these have serious rabbit hole potential. I'm falling down fast. I'm ready to put 2 more in my cart lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

In these swatches, #8 looks soooooooo much pinker!  I don't know if I'd like it if it pulled that pink on me. Hmmm. I wish I could go play with these in person!

  http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-swatches-and-review.html


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh no! Of all the makeup to lose, it had to be that! I'm in a state of serious makeup disorganization though so I can totally relate to misplacing things. Hopefully you find it so you don't have to dish out the money for it a second time!
> 
> And as for Softcore, you never know! TF stuff seems to sell out and then pop back up A LOT, so you could get lucky if you get good at stalking lol.


  I KNOW! I _would_ lose that piece... I have never lost something before. I fully believe it's only a matter of time before I stumble across it. I've torn apart my whole apartment to no avail. I think it's one of those things where I need to stop looking so hard, and it'll pop into my mind where I've placed it! But, I could always pick up the BU and not open it in the event that my used one turns up. I'm sure I can return it unopened and unused.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok, I am just hopelessly in love with this whole eye tint line. Look at how freaking gorgeous this blue is! With the green and purple flecks? It's just so rich and complex but without any over-the-top sparkle...


omgosh I'm in love thanks for posting Ellas


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh no! Of all the makeup to lose, it had to be that! I'm in a state of serious makeup disorganization though so I can totally relate to misplacing things. Hopefully you find it so you don't have to dish out the money for it a second time!
> 
> And as for Softcore, you never know! TF stuff seems to sell out and then pop back up A LOT, so you could get lucky if you get good at stalking lol.








I FOUND IT! I am doing my makeup for the night, and thought to myself. "Hmph, the Chanel highlighter would be *perfect* for this look... Shame I can't find it." And I thought to look once more, while relaxed and not rushing to find it. It fell behind my MASSIVE vanity, through a crack just big enough to fit. I had checked the floor behind it, but didn't think it would get stuck between the wall and vanity. I aimed a flashlight behind it, and saw something small and black stuck. With help from a broom I gently got it to the floor. The compact and beautiful design emerged completely unharmed!! $72 saved! I feel so relieved! Needless to say I shoved that dang dresser to rest flat against the wall. Perhaps I *will* order some eye tints, soon!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I FOUND IT! I am doing my makeup for the night, and thought to myself. "Hmph, the Chanel highlighter would be *perfect* for this look... Shame I can't find it." And I thought to look once more, while relaxed and not rushing to find it. It fell behind my MASSIVE vanity, through a crack just big enough to fit. I had checked the floor behind it, but didn't think it would get stuck between the wall and vanity. I aimed a flashlight behind it, and saw something small and black stuck. With help from a broom I gently got it to the floor. The compact and beautiful design emerged completely unharmed!! $72 saved! I feel so relieved! Needless to say I shoved that dang dresser to rest flat against the wall. Perhaps I *will* order some eye tints, soon!


  WooHoooooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a dramatic rescue! LOL. Seriously though I'm SO glad you found it. And now you've found an extra $72 with which to buy GA Eye Tints!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> omgosh I'm in love thanks for posting Ellas


  Glad you love it!! I just noticed that lippie in your avi Glammy. Gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 17, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Glad you love it!! I just noticed that lippie in your avi Glammy. Gorgeous!


Awwwwww thanks Ellas im blushingits ysl kiss and blush 5 I got a couple of them  as part of my bday haul and I'm loving them


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok ladies. Here is Flannel, and as others have mentioned, this is definitely the Rose Popillia "dupe" (in parens because I don't have that one and haven't seen any official comparisons). Dupe or not, I'm CRAZY for this shade! There's a video on my instagram (see signature) if you want to see more of the dimension of it. I did not think this shade would show up on my eyes but it absolutely does. Definitely one of my favorites of the line for sure!


 
  this is STUNNING!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok ladies. Here is Flannel, and as others have mentioned, this is definitely the Rose Popillia "dupe" (in parens because I don't have that one and haven't seen any official comparisons). Dupe or not, I'm CRAZY for this shade! There's a video on my instagram (see signature) if you want to see more of the dimension of it. I did not think this shade would show up on my eyes but it absolutely does. Definitely one of my favorites of the line for sure!


  I have Rose Popillia and ordered Flannel, but not sure how soon it will get here. If my camera is behaving that day and there still aren't any comparison pics I'll try to take some.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 18, 2015)

Found this link on instagram for the runway capsule collection: runwaylab.armanibeauty.com

Here's what it says: "Giorgio Armani Beauty will soon present its first makeup couture collection directly inspired by Giorgio Armani Spring Summer 2015 runway, with colors created backstage." You can enter your email to be updated on "Armani Runway Lab" news.

  If you scroll down there are images from the runway, as well as a countdown which says there's 41 days (and change) to the release. So I wonder then when the regular Spring Collection will be released?


----------



## EllaS (Jan 18, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Have you tried using it as a liner Ella?
> 
> I have Rose Popillia and ordered Flannel, but not sure how soon it will get here. If my camera is behaving that day and there still aren't any comparison pics I'll try to take some.


  I haven't tried Minuit yet, but I have used Green Iron and Flannel to line the lower lashline. I just dip my smudger brush into the product on the wand and apply it that way and it works great. I'm assuming Minuit could be used this way or with a more precise liner brush on the upper lashline. 

  That would be great if you could do a comparison of Flannel and Rose Popillia. I'm curious to see how close they are!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

I think I'll be ordering these on Thursday  I want to pick up 4. I'm definitely ordering, #7 and #8.  I'm considering #10, but unsure what the 4th should be. I wish I could play with them in stores! Any ideas?


----------



## EllaS (Jan 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm considering #10, but unsure what the 4th should be. I wish I could play with them in stores! Any ideas?


  I agree wholeheartedly with 7, 8 and 10. As to the 4th...that's so tough! I personally think 5 and 6 are both stunning, and I also think 11 may be a front runner as well. It looked great on @katred and someone commented on my instagram that if I liked 8, I'd like 11 because it has a duochrome effect. Go with your gut Lauren! I don't think you can do wrong with any of them really.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with 7, 8 and 10. As to the 4th...that's so tough! I personally think 5 and 6 are both stunning, and I also think 11 may be a front runner as well. It looked great on @katred  and someone commented on my instagram that if I liked 8, I'd like 11 because it has a duochrome effect. Go with your gut Lauren! I don't think you can do wrong with any of them really.


  Is 11 one of the peachy ot gold shades? I have a couple of eyeshadow sticks that might be close. So I'd need to see more swatches. I might go with #1, obsidian to try something different. I'm ordering from Nordstrom so I would be able to return it if I didn't like it.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Is 11 one of the peachy ot gold shades? I have a couple of eyeshadow sticks that might be close. So I'd need to see more swatches. I might go with #1, obsidian to try something different. I'm ordering from Nordstrom so I would be able to return it if I didn't like it.


  I haven't seen too much on Obsidian - Minuit was as dark as I dared to go lol. Yes 11 is the "rose gold"/peachy one. Buying from Nordies is always a good move...juuuust in case ;-)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I haven't seen too much on Obsidian - Minuit was as dark as I dared to go lol. Yes 11 is the "rose gold"/peachy one. Buying from Nordies is always a good move...juuuust in case ;-)


  it's worth a shot to try! It might look really nice for a night time smokey eye look.  i love dramatic eye looks. :haha: i might just cave and order now! I'm anxious to try them!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> it's worth a shot to try! It might look really nice for a night time smokey eye look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sure it's gorgeous. And if you like a fierce smokey eye I think Obsidian is totally the 4th pick for you! The gut has spoken! Time to submit that order!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I'm sure it's gorgeous. And if you like a fierce smokey eye I think Obsidian is totally the 4th pick for you! The gut has spoken! Time to submit that order! ompom:


  Submitted!! I hope this isn't another rabbit hole. :haha: they should be here by next wednesday. I was willing to pay for faster shipping because I'm anxious to try them... But I was only offered free standard.  I hate waiting! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Submitted!! I hope this isn't another rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder why you couldn't put a rush on it? I hate waiting too. And Nordies shipments are never super fast for me. Fingers crossed they get your order out fast! Curious to see whether you fall down the rabbit hole with these. I wouldn't say I do that often, but I definitely have with these. I hope you love them as much as I do!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Yay!! :yahoo:  I wonder why you couldn't put a rush on it? I hate waiting too. And Nordies shipments are never super fast for me. Fingers crossed they get your order out fast! Curious to see whether you fall down the rabbit hole with these. I wouldn't say I do that often, but I definitely have with these. I hope you love them as much as I do!


  I'm not sure. I ordered off my app because I am without my laptop today. Perhaps that's why. I rarely order from Nordstrom. I'm not sure why! So I'm not sure how long it'll take. Fingers crossed for a speedy delivery. I can't wait to play with my new goodies! By then I'll also have my TF frantic pink and stroked! ompom:  I'm sure I'll love them! It just comes down to the shades working on me.  So far I've only seen glowing reviews!


----------



## katred (Jan 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> In these swatches, #8 looks soooooooo much pinker!  I don't know if I'd like it if it pulled that pink on me. Hmmm. I wish I could go play with these in person!
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/01/giorgio-armani-eye-tints-swatches-and-review.html


  Her swatches are great, but she's definitely pinking up the pink sheen rather than the base colour- @EllaS swatches are much closer to how it looks in person. Photographing these can be tricky, because the colour shifts depending on how the light hits it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Her swatches are great, but she's definitely pinking up the pink sheen rather than the base colour- @EllaS  swatches are much closer to how it looks in person. Photographing these can be tricky, because the colour shifts depending on how the light hits it.


  That's good to hear! I just ordered that with three others. I'd looove for it to look more like Ella's swatches on me.   they look so unique and intricate with the color shifts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Free mini gloss with any armani


   No way!  I wonder what that's all about!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Her swatches are great, but she's definitely pinking up the pink sheen rather than the base colour- @EllaS swatches are much closer to how it looks in person. Photographing these can be tricky, because the colour shifts depending on how the light hits it.


  Great swatches EllaS!

  Now Flannel is looking just like RS! It will be mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for those amazing swatches---the greens are calling my name!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ok ladies. Here is Flannel, and as others have mentioned, this is definitely the Rose Popillia "dupe" (in parens because I don't have that one and haven't seen any official comparisons). Dupe or not, I'm CRAZY for this shade! There's a video on my instagram (see signature) if you want to see more of the dimension of it. I did not think this shade would show up on my eyes but it absolutely does. Definitely one of my favorites of the line for sure!


   Must have soon!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 19, 2015)

Nordstrom has shipped 3 of my 4 eye tints! Now I remember why I rarely order from there. I live in a student apartment complex and it's hard enough securing one package. Now they're sending two? Yuck. I usually have to call UPS and have them hold the box, and then I drive out to the facility. I don't really want to drive out there twice. Hopefully they ship close to each other so I can ask them to hold the 1st until the 2nd gets there! One trip would be nice! The one that's coming separately is the one I was most excited about, #7, the gray one. Rats!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay I'm hooked I got another Lip Maestro number 200 its pure love  It reminds me of nars blonde venus my fave nars lippies  I want them alllllll


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe that UPS will hold up to 7 business days. I started doing that with multiple packages since stealing has been on the rise from people's front doors in my city. As soon as I get the tracking number and update info from UPS then I change it from a drop-off to a pick-up from hub station.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

You can sign up for my ups and you can re route or hold for pickup or reschedule your delivery.  I had to because my neighbors are stealing my packages like there is no tomorrow


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 20, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I believe that UPS will hold up to 7 business days. I started doing that with multiple packages since stealing has been on the rise from people's front doors in my city. As soon as I get the tracking number and update info from UPS then I change it from a drop-off to a pick-up from hub station.


  I see this option but it wants to charge me $5 (or enroll in premium my ups for $40)! I think I'm going to call and ask them to hold. I've done it before and they don't charge me.  Thanks for the idea! It really would be convenient for me. I worry about package theft all the time in my sketchy complex, haha.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2015)

that;s why I signed up for the premium. It is better option than have packages stolen all the time


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> that;s why I signed up for the premium. It is better option than have packages stolen all the time


   Your neighbours steal your packages? That's horrible. I hope you occasionally put superglue in their locks.


----------



## Genn (Jan 21, 2015)

Did you guys see that Sephora is starting to carry some Armani beauty? I'm so excited even though I told myself no more makeup purchases until Feb.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 21, 2015)

katred said:


> Your neighbours steal your packages? That's horrible. I hope you occasionally put superglue in their locks.


lmbo


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

My 4 tints were delivered today! I won't be home until later but I can't wait to swatch!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

Just played around with my new 4 tints and I LOOOVE them!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I already have a full face of makeup on, or else I'd try them on my lids. I seriously adore these. At first swipe, they were a little watery... but I kind of stirred my applicator around and shook the tube and it solved the problem. Maybe some settling from shipping? Who know. A little upset in Nordstrom's shipping. They were put in a box with some crumpled paper. When I opened the box, 3 of the 4 of my tints were out of their box!! Luckily they are not fragile. Of the four, I have to say... #8, Flannel is a STUNNER! I couldn't believe my eyes how beautiful and strong the duochrome shift is. While I love all four, Flannel is an easy clear favorite.

  #1 Obsidian: Actually looks to be a really dark navy in the tube. I included an extra photo of this one because we haven't seen to many swatches of it. It's perfectly pigmented. In the shade, it looks like a matte black from speaking distance, though it likely is very dark navy. I am quite fair so it's hard to be 100% sure. In the sun, you can see some dimension and holographic shimmer. It wasn't as prominent as #7 or #8. If you sheered it out a little more, the sparkle became much more noticeable. 

  #7 Shadow: A very pretty lavender-ish gray, though leaning more gray in most lighting. I'm sorry I'm so bad at describing color. This one has a lot of shimmer/sparkle that was hard to capture on camera but showed up very well in person. It's very pretty, and I'm glad I got it. One of my favorite shades of shadows. @EllaS does a phenomenal job of catching the beauty of this color in her swatches! I need her talent. 

  #8 Flannel: As I said before, A beautiful shade. This one, I didn't have the "watery" problem with. (Though it was mediated in the other three by shaking as previously stated) It's creamy, and smooth, and so beautiful. It's definitely unique to my stash of eyeshadows. In the shade, it pulls much more pink on me. In indirect sunlight is when you can see the duochrome best. In direct sunlight, it pulls the peach/gold part of the duochrome effect. It was hard to capture in the shade on my wrist. It appears sheer in the swatches, but is most definitely opaque. It blended it out a little and at some angles it's close to my skin tone (oddly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Again, the best way to see this beauty in action is a video on Ella's instagram. It truly does look like that IRL!

  #10 Senso: A beautiful brown color. When blended out on my wrist, it looked more like a satin/sheen than overly sparkly. This one had a beautiful dimension to it even in the shade! I have a feeling this one is really going to make my blue eyes pop. I can't wait to wear it! 

  In short..... I want more! They are such beautifully performing products! I thought I could stop at 4... I was wrong. I truly hope they're permanent or else I will go broke with these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















  (Again.. so hard to capture the pretty holo shimmer in this one. It's more noticeable in the sun in real life.)




  ^ This is the shade photo.
  Top Left: Shadow
Top Right: Flannel
Bottom Left: Senso
  Bottom Right: Obsidian (It's not patchy, I just got excited and the swatch came out a little messy on the edges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




  ^ This is the direct sunlight photo.
  Top Left: Shadow
Top Right: Flannel
Bottom Left: Senso
  Bottom Right: Obsidian




  ^ Awkward blurry picture that tries to capture the shift in Flannel and how beautiful it is. 




  ^ Indirect sunlight. I was standing in my room with plenty of natural light from my window, but wasn't facing it directly.
  Top Left: Shadow
Top Right: Flannel
Bottom Left: Senso
  Bottom Right: Obsidian


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Just played around with my new 4 tints and I LOOOVE them!!:yahoo:   I already have a full face of makeup on, or else I'd try them on my lids. I seriously adore these. At first swipe, they were a little watery... but I kind of stirred my applicator around and shook the tube and it solved the problem. Maybe some settling from shipping? Who know. A little upset in Nordstrom's shipping. They were put in a box with some crumpled paper. When I opened the box, 3 of the 4 of my tints were out of their box!! Luckily they are not fragile. Of the four, I have to say... #8, Flannel is a STUNNER! I couldn't believe my eyes how beautiful and strong the duochrome shift is. While I love all four, Flannel is an easy clear favorite.  #1 Obsidian: Actually looks to be a really dark navy in the tube. I included an extra photo of this one because we haven't seen to many swatches of it. It's perfectly pigmented. In the shade, it looks like a matte black from speaking distance, though it likely is very dark navy. I am quite fair so it's hard to be 100% sure. In the sun, you can see some dimension and holographic shimmer. It wasn't as prominent as #7 or #8. If you sheered it out a little more, the sparkle became much more noticeable.   #7 Shadow: A very pretty lavender-ish gray, though leaning more gray in most lighting. I'm sorry I'm so bad at describing color. This one has a lot of shimmer/sparkle that was hard to capture on camera but showed up very well in person. It's very pretty, and I'm glad I got it. One of my favorite shades of shadows. @EllaS  does a phenomenal job of catching the beauty of this color in her swatches! I need her talent.   #8 Flannel: As I said before, A beautiful shade. This one, I didn't have the "watery" problem with. (Though it was mediated in the other three by shaking as previously stated) It's creamy, and smooth, and so beautiful. It's definitely unique to my stash of eyeshadows. In the shade, it pulls much more pink on me. In indirect sunlight is when you can see the duochrome best. In direct sunlight, it pulls the peach/gold part of the duochrome effect. It was hard to capture in the shade on my wrist. It appears sheer in the swatches, but is most definitely opaque. It blended it out a little and at some angles it's close to my skin tone (oddly... :haha: )  Again, the best way to see this beauty in action is a video on Ella's instagram. It truly does look like that IRL!  #10 Senso: A beautiful brown color. When blended out on my wrist, it looked more like a satin/sheen than overly sparkly. This one had a beautiful dimension to it even in the shade! I have a feeling this one is really going to make my blue eyes pop. I can't wait to wear it!   In short..... I want more! They are such beautifully performing products! I thought I could stop at 4... I was wrong. I truly hope they're permanent or else I will go broke with these. :thud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look amazing Enjoy


----------



## EllaS (Jan 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Just played around with my new 4 tints and I LOOOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did somebody say RABBIT HOLE?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate to say I toldja so, but girl aren't these things amazing!! 4 is not enough! I am SO glad you love them (not that I was worried) ;-) And wait until you apply them - seriously so easy with that applicator and they blend like a dream. I'm curious to hear more about Obsidian when you get around to trying it on the eye. It sounds similar to Minuit in that the sparkle is quite subdued. It looks black here so I wonder how it will look once applied. Which ones are you going to try next?! I know of at least 3 more I want but I've decided I needed to go on a No Buy for at least a week because seriously the train needs to slow down LOL.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 22, 2015)

katred said:


> Your neighbours steal your packages? That's horrible. *I hope you occasionally put superglue in their locks.*


  LOL *carefully files that away in brain for future reference*


----------



## EllaS (Jan 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I want them alllllll


  Aww that's awesome Glammy! So glad you found a formula you love! xx


----------



## EllaS (Jan 22, 2015)

Genn said:


> Did you guys see that Sephora is starting to carry some Armani beauty? I'm so excited even though I told myself no more makeup purchases until Feb.


  Thank you! I saw GA listed under brands but never bothered clicking because I assumed it was just fragrance. And I just got a VIB Rouge 10% off code that I have to use in the next 2 weeks...oh boy. You're right they don't have a ton of stuff and there are a number of items OOS, but hopefully they'll keep expanding? This would make Sephora infinitely more appealing to me!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Did somebody say RABBIT HOLE?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not sure what other colors to try! as I've noticed, online pictures don't do them justice at all! They're so pretty! I'm sure if I saw them in store I'd be able to decide. I'm not much of a green/teal girl. I'm not sure how that would play up with my blue eyes. I might try to hold off and seek out more swatches. I hearrrr you about the train! Mine crashed and burned this week because I ordered so much. I can't wait to try them on the eye and report back!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm not sure what other colors to try! as I've noticed, online pictures don't do them justice at all! They're so pretty! I'm sure if I saw them in store I'd be able to decide. I'm not much of a green/teal girl. I'm not sure how that would play up with my blue eyes. I might try to hold off and seek out more swatches. I hearrrr you about the train! Mine crashed and burned this week because I ordered so much. I can't wait to try them on the eye and report back!!


  You're totally right a lot of the swatches aren't getting at how complex these shades are. It's not easy to pick up on camera. I needed decent sunlight to really capture it on my highly professional iphone 6 plus camera LOL. As for colors, I don't know, my eyes are blue/grey and I think #5 and 6 make them pop. I'll try to do an eye with them soon and post a shot. Number 9 or 12 would probably also be good for blue eyes, although I think 12 is on the shimmery side. Definitely report back after you get a chance to play with them!


----------



## dvdiest (Jan 23, 2015)

I am still waiting on my 5 eye tints to be delivered.  Shipping from Saks to West Coast seems to be taking forever this time!!  So, today I pulled out the ETK Intense (Pot) eyeshadow in #3 purpura.  I forgot how gorgeous that color is on my green/hazel eyes!!  LOVE


----------



## EllaS (Jan 23, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I am still waiting on my 5 eye tints to be delivered.  Shipping from Saks to West Coast seems to be taking forever this time!!  So, today I pulled out the ETK Intense (Pot) eyeshadow in #3 purpura.  I forgot how gorgeous that color is on my green/hazel eyes!!  LOVE


  Yeah I think most of my Saks orders ship from Tennessee so it's definitely a hike to the West Coast. Hope you get your goodies soon, but Purpura should certainly keep you happy until then. I agree it's gorgeous!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a quick eye with #6 Green Iron. There are gold flecks in this one that become apparent when you blend. There's no sun here today so it's hard to capture it but I think you can tell it looks more gold and there's a bit of sparkle around my crease, in the corners of my eye and on the lower lashline. On the lid I just tapped it on with my finger and it stayed green. Have I mentioned how much I love these eye tints?


----------



## dvdiest (Jan 23, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's a quick eye with #6 Green Iron. There are gold flecks in this one that become apparent when you blend. There's no sun here today so it's hard to capture it but I think you can tell it looks more gold and there's a bit of sparkle around my crease, in the corners of my eye and on the lower lashline. On the lid I just tapped it on with my finger and it stayed green. Have I mentioned how much I love these eye tints?


  Gorgeous!  I opted to try Onyx over this one ... but I will probably end up with this one too!


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2015)

Temptalia has posted "sneak peek" (pre-review) swatches:

  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-giorgio-armani-eye-tints-photos-swatches

  The swatches are nice for showing the opacity level, but don't even come close to showing the complexity (I guess that will come in the individual reviews). The swatches do bear out something that I noticed in person (not sure if anyone else noticed this): the formula on #3 Jade doesn't look as good as the other shades.

  I'm a little bummed to see how many of the comments on Temptalia's post are about the price of these products rather than whether they're good or not. Even more bummed that she seems to be encouraging that line of thought by saying that she often finds Armani overpriced, etc. I'm not arguing that $38usd isn't expensive for a single product- it clearly is- but that's not out of proportion with other brands like Guerlain, Tom Ford or Cle de Peau (who are even pricier). I suppose you could argue that the Armani eye tints are expensive by weight, because I don't know what product you could compare them to in another brand. But I think it's rare that people pay close attention to the amount of product contained in a package unless they really are trying to decide between extremely similar options. (I could be wrong about this, but off the top of my head if you asked me which brand gave me the most actual lipstick in an individual tube, I'd have no idea unless I checked. I also think that product quantity is relative to how often you have to touch up or reapply.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, it seems like there are a lot of cosmetic products that fall into this price range, so I don't get why Armani gets labeled "overpriced".

  It's happened. I've become enough of an Armani fan that I get _*protective*_ when I see people criticizing them for reasons I think are unfair. I need help...


----------



## Genn (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't pay any attention to the amount/size/weight of a product unless its pointed out.  If I want it I want it. End of story. I own a few Armani things but they are my most used makeup items.


----------



## dvdiest (Jan 23, 2015)

katred said:


> Temptalia has posted "sneak peek" (pre-review) swatches:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-giorgio-armani-eye-tints-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  Hi Katred!

  I am happy I have found other Armani lovers on this board.  Before I read this board, I know that Best Things In Beauty has always raved about Armani products in the past.  Anyway ... my thinking is that I am sort of glad that Armani doesn't get all the attention that some of the other brands do.  I mean, I figure MORE for ME!    I hope it never turns into the likes of MAC or anything like that.  I find Armani quality impeccable.  The Rouge D'Armani lipsticks were my absolute favorite and gateway drug ... I started collecting these lipsticks and buying every color released a few years ago (minus a few nude shades).  I love their foundations and all versions of their eyeshadows and lip products and fluid sheers, etc!  The only things I may consider high priced are the $88 palettes, especially if I don't love the larger highlighter shade (or whatever shade they use).  Let the Temptalia readers stick with MAC, and I will stick with my Armani (thank you very much).  If I had to pick a favorite brand overall, it would be Armani -- though I may have it tied with Tom Ford (which I have a little less of, but still love the brand).

  I just got my 6 eye tints in the mail today, I can't wait to swatch.  Although Temptalia was one of the first beauty blogs I discovered, I always search around for other swatches because I don't trust/like her lighting especially.  Everything always looks very different to me and on me!

  Here's to our continuing Armani love!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 23, 2015)

katred said:


> Temptalia has posted "sneak peek" (pre-review) swatches:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-giorgio-armani-eye-tints-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  Well first off I'm a staunch Armani defender too. Most of the GA beauty products I have tried have been first-rate. And I agree it is unfair to categorically say GA products are "too expensive". Like you, I haven't done comparisons of price by weight, but certainly their price point puts them squarely in the realm of their competitors. I remember getting the impression from reading T's reviews of the GA Fluid Sheers and the Maestro Fusion Blushes that she thought the cost was too high given the average person would not be able to use up the amount of product contained in that packaging. I've heard a lot of people complain that they could have offered half the amount of product at half the price...well maybe, maybe not but GA are hardly the only ones "guilty" of this. Tom Ford's eyeshadow quads come to mind (by weight, his quads are actually cheaper than Chanel but because they're so expensive, people will criticize).

  One criticism I do think is fair, however, is that GA have been known to differentially price based on region. For example, the Organica Palette Yeux from this past fall was $88 in the US and only CAN $70.00 (according to Eugenia (ommorphiabeautybar)). She also says the nail polishes are priced much higher in Canada than in the US. But of course we know other brands do this kind of thing as well, and if we're pointing fingers about price gouging we should point fingers at all of them and not single out Armani.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jan 23, 2015)

I love Armani, but I will say I think $38 is a bit steep. $34 would seem about right to me, the same as Chanel's Illusion D'Ombres, and GA's own Eyes to Kill range. Not that $4 is the end of the world, but once certain products go over a particular amount, I know I start thinking about what else I could buy with the money. For example right now I'm thinking I could buy the six eye tints I like, or spend $9 more and get 3 TF palettes (double the colours). If they were $34 I probably would have bought them all already. It's not the most logical thought process, if you like something and you'll use it $4 really doesn't matter, but a few extra dollars does effect how I think about a product and thus how I shop.

  I have found Armani's pricing a bit odd at times. It's like they can't decide if they want to compete with Chanel, Dior etc. or Tom Ford, Cleu de Peau etc.


----------



## ThatGaze (Jan 24, 2015)

Aside from that price discussion, I have just checked Temptalia's swatches and they look nothing like the reality, especially 10, it looks so brown but it really isn't.


----------



## ThatGaze (Jan 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's a quick eye with #6 Green Iron. There are gold flecks in this one that become apparent when you blend. There's no sun here today so it's hard to capture it but I think you can tell it looks more gold and there's a bit of sparkle around my crease, in the corners of my eye and on the lower lashline. On the lid I just tapped it on with my finger and it stayed green. Have I mentioned how much I love these eye tints?


Gorgeous photos! Love this one on you, it complements your eyes so nicely, such a pretty spring shade!


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2015)

ThatGaze said:


> Aside from that price discussion, I have just checked Temptalia's swatches and they look nothing like the reality, especially 10, it looks so brown but it really isn't.


  These little beauties are a real challenge to photograph. I spent twenty minutes trying to get decent picks of Rose Ashes and I'm still not happy with the results.

  Started out basic... Swatched regularly/ blended





  Leaned into the sunlight, which looked sort of weirdly flat





  Tried to capture some of the nuance up close...





  Got annoyed and did this...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Very good points, ladies. @EllaS - You're absolutely right about the highlighter. I thought it was a mistake at first. On the other hand, $39cad (the price for the Eye Tints) is _exactly_ the same price as the pressed powder shadows, which I think is why the Eye Tints didn't seem as shocking to me. It is expensive for a single shadow, it's just that I went through my sticker shock last year. So when I saw the Eye Tints, it was like "WOW! Brand new technology for the same price as the pressed shadows!" I'm not sure what the nail polishes retail for here, but I can tell you that the EtK pots have always been $42. So there's that too.  Funny, I remember the first time they had one of the multilayer palettes here, I thought "There's no way I'm spending $95cad on one item." Then I was playing with one of them at the counter and saying that I wished it wasn't so expensive and my husband (The Great Enabler) responded "What do you mean? It's three eye shadows and a blush! That's not a bad deal at all."   These little beauties are a real challenge to photograph. I spent twenty minutes trying to get decent picks of Rose Ashes and I'm still not happy with the results.  Started out basic... Swatched regularly/ blended
> 
> Leaned into the sunlight, which looked sort of weirdly flat
> 
> ...


  well you did a great job trying to catch the nuances in this shade... Because I totally need it!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's a quick eye with #6 Green Iron. There are gold flecks in this one that become apparent when you blend. There's no sun here today so it's hard to capture it but I think you can tell it looks more gold and there's a bit of sparkle around my crease, in the corners of my eye and on the lower lashline. On the lid I just tapped it on with my finger and it stayed green. Have I mentioned how much I love these eye tints?


  It looks gorgeous on you!!! Now seeing this shade now I want it as well. I'm pretty impressed with this entire release. I have #10 and #7 thus far and waiting to receive #2 and #8.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Temptalia has posted "sneak peek" (pre-review) swatches:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-giorgio-armani-eye-tints-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you! I know of a few lines that are far more pricier eyeshadow singles than GA and offer less product ounce to boot. I see these beauties as actually saving me a lil extra money because they don't require an eye primer (at least for me they don't). When I want to chat about high-end goodies I come here because anywhere else I get questioned as to why I like high-end and how in the world can I afford it...blah,blah,blah. And like you I'm very protective of my fave lines as well.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 24, 2015)

Quote:


EllaS said:


> That would be great if you could do a comparison of Flannel and Rose Popillia. I'm curious to see how close they are!


  Sadly I sent mine back unopened because propylene glycol is one of the first ingredients and that is something I am very sensitive to.  Major bummer!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's a quick eye with #6 Green Iron. There are gold flecks in this one that become apparent when you blend. There's no sun here today so it's hard to capture it but I think you can tell it looks more gold and there's a bit of sparkle around my crease, in the corners of my eye and on the lower lashline. On the lid I just tapped it on with my finger and it stayed green. Have I mentioned how much I love these eye tints?


Omgosh Ellas super stunning looks so beautiful with your beautiful eyes


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Very good points, ladies. @EllaS - You're absolutely right about the highlighter. I thought it was a mistake at first. On the other hand, $39cad (the price for the Eye Tints) is _exactly_ the same price as the pressed powder shadows, which I think is why the Eye Tints didn't seem as shocking to me. It is expensive for a single shadow, it's just that I went through my sticker shock last year. So when I saw the Eye Tints, it was like "WOW! Brand new technology for the same price as the pressed shadows!" I'm not sure what the nail polishes retail for here, but I can tell you that the EtK pots have always been $42. So there's that too.  Funny, I remember the first time they had one of the multilayer palettes here, I thought "There's no way I'm spending $95cad on one item." Then I was playing with one of them at the counter and saying that I wished it wasn't so expensive and my husband (The Great Enabler) responded "What do you mean? It's three eye shadows and a blush! That's not a bad deal at all."   These little beauties are a real challenge to photograph. I spent twenty minutes trying to get decent picks of Rose Ashes and I'm still not happy with the results.  Started out basic... Swatched regularly/ blended
> 
> Leaned into the sunlight, which looked sort of weirdly flat
> 
> ...


love Thanks for swatches


----------



## EllaS (Jan 24, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you!!! Now seeing this shade now I want it as well. I'm pretty impressed with this entire release. I have #10 and #7 thus far and waiting to receive #2 and #8.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> ...


  Aww thank you SO much ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know greens aren't everyone's cup of tea but if you're even remotely into them I think Green Iron is a great choice. @beautyjunkie12 I love your picks!! I'm sure you'll love 2 and 8 just as well. I have 2 but haven't played with it yet...and I've been itching to buy #11 and now that @katred has posted swatches she is tempting me to end my pathetically brief No Buy LOL.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Very good points, ladies. @EllaS- You're absolutely right about the highlighter. I thought it was a mistake at first. On the other hand, $39cad (the price for the Eye Tints) is _exactly_ the same price as the pressed powder shadows, which I think is why the Eye Tints didn't seem as shocking to me. It is expensive for a single shadow, it's just that I went through my sticker shock last year. So when I saw the Eye Tints, it was like "WOW! Brand new technology for the same price as the pressed shadows!" I'm not sure what the nail polishes retail for here, but I can tell you that the EtK pots have always been $42. So there's that too.
> 
> Funny, I remember the first time they had one of the multilayer palettes here, I thought "There's no way I'm spending $95cad on one item." Then I was playing with one of them at the counter and saying that I wished it wasn't so expensive and my husband (The Great Enabler) responded "What do you mean? It's three eye shadows and a blush! That's not a bad deal at all."
> 
> ...


  Well for the record, I approve of your choice of husband. Clearly a smart man.
  I still haven't bought one of those multilayer palettes. Imagine the swatches if I could find myself a Great Enabler too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess the bottom line is pricing can be a bit wonky across many brands, and to single out GA makes no sense. Nobody can spoil my joy over these eye tints anyway. Unless they're not perm. THAT would spoil my joy.

  And your swatches are fab and totally illustrate that what you say is true - these are slippery little suckers to photograph. They're so complex. Photographing them in a single lighting source from only one angle is never going to convey an accurate picture. And you almost _need_ a blurry one to show the pretty sparkles. (Imagine the photographer of the Eye Tint ad campaign telling GA that.)

  Anyway I'm totally catching the duochrome of #11 and now it's just a matter of which store I buy it from because it's in my cart at like 3 stores. *scurries off to check cash back rates*


----------



## EllaS (Jan 24, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Sadly I sent mine back unopened because propylene glycol is one of the first ingredients and that is something I am very sensitive to.  Major bummer!


  Oh no! And that ingredient is in like...everything! You must have a really hard time, poor thing. _Such_ a bummer :-(


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Aww thank you SO much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am HIGHLY into greens. Green is my favourite colour so I'll be blaming you for adding that to my list if that's okay lol.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I never pay attention to half of those comments. Armani is a luxury, high-end item, you can't expect MAC prices. *smh*!
> I am HIGHLY into greens. Green is my favourite colour so I'll be blaming you for adding that to my list if that's okay lol.


  LOL I'll take the blame, yes! Glad I'm not the only one obsessed with greens!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Your neighbours steal your packages? That's horrible. I hope you occasionally *put superglue in their locks.*






I would want to do more than that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's a quick eye with #6 Green Iron. There are gold flecks in this one that become apparent when you blend. There's no sun here today so it's hard to capture it but I think you can tell it looks more gold and there's a bit of sparkle around my crease, in the corners of my eye and on the lower lashline. On the lid I just tapped it on with my finger and it stayed green. Have I mentioned how much I love these eye tints?


   Beautiful Ella.  I love green e/s!  This is a must-have for me!!  Thanks for showing it so well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Sadly I sent mine back unopened because propylene glycol is one of the first ingredients and that is something I am very sensitive to.  Major bummer!


    Oh that's really too bad Winthrop


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL I'll take the blame, yes! Glad I'm not the only one obsessed with greens!


    I'm right there with you & Shars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it--can't get enough.  I literally gasped when I saw your pics!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 24, 2015)

Totally ordered #11 thanks to [@]katred[/@]'s swatches. :haha: also ordered lip maestro #402! Excited!


----------



## katred (Jan 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Totally ordered #11 thanks to [@]katred[/@]'s swatches. :haha: also ordered lip maestro #402! Excited!


  I think you could do a great look with the two of them together!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Totally ordered #11 thanks to [@]katred[/@]'s swatches. :haha: also ordered lip maestro #402! Excited!


yayyyy  402 was next on my list can't wait to hear what u think of it I love these so much I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up with all the colors


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> 402 was next on my list can't wait to hear what u think of it I love these so much I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up with all the colors


  I wanted to get it from Saks because they ship much faster to Florida for free.  But they were on backorder. So I went to Nordies. It won't be here for at least a week. That's forever to me! I am so impatient!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 25, 2015)

I know this collection was mentioned before but seeing reference to it on Instagram makes me think it won't be much longer.  I don't know how I'll justify buying another plum lipstick or lipgloss.  I've bought so many lately.

  http://instagram.com/p/yLz2yVxZsD/?modal=true


----------



## EllaS (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm obsessed with green eye shadow---that's all I wore at one time, so very long ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Meddy you and I are on the same makeup wavelength - orange lippies and green eyeshadow


----------



## EllaS (Jan 25, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I know this collection was mentioned before but seeing reference to it on Instagram makes me think it won't be much longer.  I don't know how I'll justify buying another plum lipstick or lipgloss.  I've bought so many lately.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/yLz2yVxZsD/?modal=true


  I've been stalking the department stores online for about a week. This collection might kill me. But I want to see more of it! I hope some swatches/actual photos pop up soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Just played around with my new 4 tints and I LOOOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Gorgeous!  I appreciate these swatches so much!!  The earth opened and Meddy fell in---head first.  Just placed an order!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Totally ordered #11 thanks to @katred's swatches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I also fell victim to Maestro # 402---I mean really---it's gorgeous---no brainer actually!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I know this collection was mentioned before but seeing reference to it on Instagram makes me think it won't be much longer.  I don't know how I'll justify buying another plum lipstick or lipgloss.  I've bought so many lately.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/yLz2yVxZsD/?modal=true


   Pretty though ICL.  You're allow to skip it you know!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Aww thank you! It's such a gorgeous shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  TOTALLY 



I just ordered # 6 Green Iron and # 1 Obsidian


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> TOTALLY
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered # 6 Green Iron and # 1 Obsidian


  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great picks! (of course I'm so biased I'd probably say that about any you chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Long shot, but does anybody have the Flash Lacquers in #525 or #527? I can't seem to find swatches anywhere.

  Also, the Flash Lacquer in #202 is calling my name. Anybody have that one? It reminds me of what I wanted the YSL Tint in Oil in "Drive Me Copper" to be.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I can't wait to get them!!!!  I have a feeling there will be no turning back now that I've made my descent into this rabbit hole!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Long shot, but does anybody have the Flash Lacquers in #525 or #527? I can't seem to find swatches anywhere.
> 
> Also, the Flash Lacquer in #202 is calling my name. Anybody have that one? It reminds me of what I wanted the YSL Tint in Oil in "Drive Me Copper" to be.


  Ella  I found the following through a brief Google search.  Not sure if it's enough----hopefully a start!!!
armani flash lacquers 525 & 527 swatches
armani flash lacquers 202 swatches
armani flash lacquers swatches


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty though ICL.  You're allow to skip it you know!!!!


  That's crazy talk.

  Here's T's first review of the eye tints:

  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-onyx-green-iron-emeraude-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches

  She mentions that some of them are a little inconsistent in terms of the distribution of the pigment and I did notice that in the swatch I took of Jade, but not any of the others. I found that it was resolved by pumping the applicator gently, although maybe that's not recommended. I've honestly not experienced any issues with the one that I have. Thinking I'm going to have to go out and get a handful of these later in the week. I want almost all of them (I really don't think Jade would work on my eyes/ complexion and I don't need Flannel since I have Rose Popilla), so it's more a matter of prioritizing. Currently thinking Emeraude (I 100% agree with T that cooler deep greens are surprisingly tricky to find), Shadow and maybe Cold Copper. Or Green Iron. Or Minuit. Or Onyx. Or Obsidian. Clearly I need help. And money.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

katred said:


> That's crazy talk.  Here's T's first review of the eye tints:  http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-onyx-green-iron-emeraude-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches  She mentions that some of them are a little inconsistent in terms of the distribution of the pigment and I did notice that in the swatch I took of Jade, but not any of the others. I found that it was resolved by pumping the applicator gently, although maybe that's not recommended. I've honestly not experienced any issues with the one that I have. Thinking I'm going to have to go out and get a handful of these later in the week. I want almost all of them (I really don't think Jade would work on my eyes/ complexion and I don't need Flannel since I have Rose Popilla), so it's more a matter of prioritizing. Currently thinking Emeraude (I 100% agree with T that cooler deep greens are surprisingly tricky to find), Shadow and maybe Cold Copper. Or Green Iron. Or Minuit. Or Onyx. Or Obsidian. Clearly I need help. And money.


  Hmm she listed onyx as a dupe for my 2nd favorite shade in Tisse Fantaisie. I wish I saw this before already placing my order! It would probably look beautiful paired with that quad or layered over the powder color from Tf.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried both Eyes to Kill and Eyes to Kill Excess mascaras? I'm finishing the first one and I love it but maybe the second one is even better?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

katred said:


> *That's crazy talk.*
> 
> Here's T's first review of the eye tints:
> 
> ...






It was very tongue-in-cheek, knowing she probably not skip it.

      I definitely want need more---Cold Copper, Senso & Onyx are next for me


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmm she listed onyx as a dupe for my 2nd favorite shade in Tisse Fantaisie. I wish I saw this before already placing my order! It would probably look beautiful paired with that quad or layered over the powder color from Tf.


   Runs to look at my Tissè Fantaisie



Oh it does---how sweet it is.  Onyx might have to be my very next one!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Runs to look at my Tissè Fantaisie[/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh it does---how sweet it is.  Onyx might have to be my very next one!!![/COLOR]


  Same here! It may or may not have already hopped in my cart. :haha:


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

katred said:


> That's crazy talk.
> 
> Here's T's first review of the eye tints:
> 
> ...


  Me and you both lol!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ella  I found the following through a brief Google search.  Not sure if it's enough----hopefully a start!!!
> armani flash lacquers 525 & 527 swatches
> armani flash lacquers 202 swatches
> armani flash lacquers swatches


  Oh Meddy thank you, though I always do my due diligence with Google before querying here. Unfortunately none of those swatches are actually of 525 and 527 - just other flash lacquers. Such a tease! And I had seen a couple swatches of 202 - was just curious if anyone here had it and had opinions on it. The more swatches I can see the better since these things look so different on everyone. One of the drawbacks of not living close to a counter so I can try them myself! Then again, maybe a good thing because those visits could be dangerous


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Runs to look at my Tissè Fantaisie
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it does---how sweet it is.  Onyx might have to be my very next one!!!


  Hmmm, interesting. I have both. It's snowing and cloud covered today so I may not be able to get a great shot but I will try to post a comparison soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Same here! It may or may not have already hopped in my cart.






Mine too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh Meddy thank you, though I always do my due diligence with Google before querying here. Unfortunately none of those swatches are actually of 525 and 527 - just other flash lacquers. Such a tease! And I had seen a couple swatches of 202 - was just curious if anyone here had it and had opinions on it. The more swatches I can see the better since these things look so different on everyone. One of the drawbacks of not living close to a counter so I can try them myself! Then again, maybe a good thing because those visits could be dangerous


   Oh that's too bad Ella.  They were even labeled as such.  I was also disappointed w/the YSL Tint in Oil and see why you wouldn't want to make that mistake again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I have both. It's snowing and cloud covered today so I may not be able to get a great shot but I will try to post a comparison soon


  That's ok Ella.  I'm getting it regardless....it's green!!!



My mind is made up!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Me too!! Orange lippies and green eyeshadow for the win!!*
> 
> Me and you both lol!


   Absolutely!!!  I love that combo so, so much!!!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Here we go...color-wise, *ONYX* and the *TISSÉ FANTAISIE *shade are very similar, but ONYX packs more of a punch in terms of pigmentation. The two would certainly pair well together though


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely!!!  I love that combo so, so much!!!!


  Speaking of green eyeshadow, I only just (today) saw a photo of the Charlotte Tilbury quad called The Rebel. Why do I not own it already?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here we go...color-wise, *ONYX* and the *TISSÉ FANTAISIE *shade are very similar, but ONYX packs more of a punch in terms of pigmentation. The two would certainly pair well together though


    Yay.  You did it!!! Beautiful swatches Ella!  That seals the deal for me Ella.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Thanks so much!!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, I meant to point out that when I was swatch hunting earlier I discovered that Bloomies now has a feature where you can select a lippie shade and see what it looks like on one of 4 skin tones. Not sure how accurate it is, but a nice idea. It's not on all the products, but it does seem to be on many. Here's the Flash Lacquer page http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/armani-flash-lacquer?ID=716629&CategoryID=1003791#fn%3Dspp%3D43


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Speaking of green eyeshadow, I only just (today) saw a photo of the Charlotte Tilbury quad called The Rebel. Why do I not own it already?


   Going to check it out now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm interested in the CT palette with the burgundy e/s in it!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Speaking of green eyeshadow, I only just (today) saw a photo of the Charlotte Tilbury quad called The Rebel. Why do I not own it already?


  You know I haven't pulled the trigger on that one yet either! I was worried it's maybe too frosty? I kind of wanted to see her palettes in person first, but I certainly haven't forgotten about them!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay.  You did it!!! Beautiful swatches Ella!  That seals the deal for me Ella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome! I was surprised to see they are so close in color, but that shade is absolutely gorgeous so that's enough reason to have both IMO!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> You know I haven't pulled the trigger on that one yet either! I was worried it's maybe too frosty? I kind of wanted to see her palettes in person first, but I certainly haven't forgotten about them!


  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-rebel-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches

  Temptalia reviewed it last year but I don't remember seeing the review until today. She had listed the dark green in her comparison to the Emeraude eye tint! Doesn't look frosty at all. They look more like satin finishes to me!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh, I meant to point out that when I was swatch hunting earlier I discovered that Bloomies now has a feature where you can select a lippie shade and see what it looks like on one of 4 skin tones. Not sure how accurate it is, but a nice idea. It's not on all the products, but it does seem to be on many. Here's the Flash Lacquer page http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/armani-flash-lacquer?ID=716629&CategoryID=1003791#fn%3Dspp%3D43


  That is such a good idea! I hope they continue to do it across the board!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-rebel-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches
> 
> Temptalia reviewed it last year but I don't remember seeing the review until today. She had listed the dark green in her comparison to the Emeraude eye tint! Doesn't look frosty at all. They look more like satin finishes to me!


  Ok it looks like she only described shade 1 as having a frosted, metallic finish. I just remember watching a video on Youtube of Charlotte applying this one and it struck me as looking very frosty on camera. But of course it's so hard to tell. The colors are absolutely gorgeous, no doubt about that!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

The Rebel on difference skin tones!

  ETA: Photo from Charlotte Tilbury website


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Going to check it out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh Meddy do you mean the one called The Vamp? If so, it looks very Marsala-esque to me. I like that one too.




  ETA: Photo from Charlotte Tilbury website


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Rebel on difference skin tones!


  Ugh, you're killing me Shars!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Ugh, you're killing me Shars!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

@Shars I like the looks of the palette.  It probably got pass me because I was busy gobbling up Chanel palettes.  I had purchased Chanel which has green e/s & I happen to love that palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Rebel on difference skin tones!
> 
> ETA: Photo from Charlotte Tilbury website


 Oh Lord!  



Runs to put on list


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh Meddy do you mean the one called The Vamp? If so, it looks very Marsala-esque to me. I like that one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh my goodness---which one to get first




​This would have been perfect with my Marsala-esque outfit of today!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here we go...color-wise, *ONYX* and the *TISSÉ FANTAISIE *shade are very similar, but ONYX packs more of a punch in terms of pigmentation. The two would certainly pair well together though


  This basically made my day! I love that shade! I already ordered Onyx a few hours ago! Can't wait!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my goodness---which one to get first
> 
> 
> 
> ​This would have been perfect with my Marsala-esque outfit of today!!!


  I know right! There's also another called Dolce Vita which I like.... decisions, decisions!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

​Shars, you evil woman (I just love you so much) for bringing these palettes to my consciousness again. 



 I just put Vintage Vamp in my cart.  I figured since I have 
enough greens to tide me over, I'd get VV first, and I'm all about burgundy and marsala right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> This basically made my day! I love that shade! I already ordered Onyx a few hours ago! Can't wait!


  Me too Lauren!! Did you order from Neiman's?  I'm stoked to try the GWP Flash Lacquer that they included w/my order.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Rebel on difference skin tones!  ETA: Photo from Charlotte Tilbury website


loveeeeee


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Shars, you evil woman (I just love you so much) for bringing these palettes to my consciousness again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh Meddy do you mean the one called The Vamp? If so, it looks very Marsala-esque to me. I like that one too.
> 
> ETA: Photo from Charlotte Tilbury website


loveeeee


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my goodness---which one to get first
> 
> 
> 
> ​This would have been perfect with my Marsala-esque outfit of today!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Is that a thumbs up for me to get Vintage Vamp first?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Me too Lauren!! Did you order from Neiman's?  I'm stoked to try the GWP Flash Lacquer that they included w/my order.[/COLOR]


  Ahh, I didn't! I went with Nordstrom because lately they've been shipping things out quickly! I just ordered #11 and maestro 402 really early sunday morning, and they'll be delivered tomorrow! I can't believe it! I got a "notice for delivery" email from UPS and was like: :thud:    Let me know how you enjoy the GWP!!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too Lauren!! Did you order from Neiman's?  I'm stoked to try the GWP Flash Lacquer that they included w/my order.


  I got a GWP Flash Lacquer from Bloomies a couple weeks ago, and that's what has now got me on a mission to buy some! I received #109 which is quite sheer but layers beautifully over any lippie. I also find it helps keep some of those misbehaving formulas in place and since I'm prone to slippage that is a BIG plus. You'll have to let us know what you think. Personally I am very pleased!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> *Aww yay! Hope it ships fast! I still haven't worn Onyx on my eyes yet. Too much makeup, not enough time! *
> 
> Dolce Vita is another one on my lengthy "buy at some point" list. Very pretty.
> 
> ...


  I hope so too! Nordstrom has been on point this (and last) week with deliveries for me! Can't wait to try my new goodies! (meanwhile tons of untried makeup sits waiting to be played with)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Aww yay! Hope it ships fast! I still haven't worn Onyx on my eyes yet. Too much makeup, not enough time!
> 
> Dolce Vita is another one on my lengthy "buy at some point" list. Very pretty.
> 
> ...


    I'm eager to see which Flash Lacquer they enclose---the pic looked like the FL is pretty light been then that's not really much to go by.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I hope so too! Nordstrom has been on point this (and last) week with deliveries for me! Can't wait to try my new goodies! (*meanwhile tons of untried makeup sits waiting to be played with*)


   That's my dilemma too.  Although I've had the compact for a few weeks now, I'm first wearing my pressed météorites today.  It's definitely a challenge to fit it all in.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow!  That is fast for Nordies!!!!   I will.  I won't know the color/number until it arrives because they don't list it with  the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]order----*unless they're calling it "promotion.*" [/COLOR]:lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm eager to see which Flash Lacquer they enclose---the pic looked like the FL is pretty light been then that's not really much to go by.  I'll let you know.[/COLOR]


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's my dilemma too.  Although I've had the compact for a few weeks now, I'm first wearing my pressed météorites today.  It's definitely a challenge to fit it all in.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 I knowww!! :sigh: And more orders are on their way hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I knowww!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






....but that works for me.  The day that packages arrive is a good day!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I knowww!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same! I have 4 packages to arrive this week. (Nordies just _LOVES_ to send each item in it's own dang box...) 2 eye tints and a lip maestro. plus I ordered a new face brush out of curiosity. I see it so highly raved about I thought, oh, what the heck! might as well try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Same! I have 4 packages to arrive this week. (Nordies just _LOVES_ to send each item in it's own dang box...) 2 eye tints and a lip maestro. plus I ordered a new face brush out of curiosity. I see it so highly raved about I thought, oh, what the heck! might as well try.


    I always laugh about Nordies sending the GWP before the 'P'.......usually in a box large enough to fit two small 
   people!!







   Which face brush did you purchase?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I always laugh about Nordies sending the GWP before the 'P'.......usually in a box large enough to fit two small[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   people!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]:lmao: [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Which face brush did you purchase?[/COLOR]


  I'm going to try the Sigma f80 flat top kabuki brush! I've seen a bunch of my favorite youtube beauty blogggers rave about it. I had a discount coupon so it came out to being, like, $28 including shipping. That isn't bad at all! Its.. You know, for science. :lol:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2015)

I was half asleep last night when I went on MyUPS to change the deliveries of my packages to "pick up in store" and only requested one of my packages. Not sure if it's going to be the eye tint or lip maestro! I'll likely miss the second package because I'm in class.  I guess it's fun getting a new item each day.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh, I meant to point out that when I was swatch hunting earlier I discovered that Bloomies now has a feature where you can select a lippie shade and see what it looks like on one of 4 skin tones. Not sure how accurate it is, but a nice idea. It's not on all the products, but it does seem to be on many. Here's the Flash Lacquer page http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/armani-flash-lacquer?ID=716629&CategoryID=1003791#fn%3Dspp%3D43


  I don't think it is accurate.  I rounded up all the Flash Lacquers I could find.  I think I'm missing a few but I did have 202.  So I snapped a pic.  It is kind of sheer.  A nice go with everything color for me. It has shimmer but I don't think it is really noticeable on the lips.  I tend to wear the 607 more as it packs more of a punch.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't think it is accurate.  I rounded up all the Flash Lacquers I could find.  I think I'm missing a few but I did have 202.  So I snapped a pic.  It is kind of sheer.  A nice go with everything color for me. It has shimmer but I don't think it is really noticeable on the lips.  I tend to wear the 607 more as it packs more of a punch.


  Oooh thank you so much! That is super pretty! It looks very wearable, a nice everyday sort of shade which is what I'm looking for. It's available at Sephora now so I'm putting that one in the bag  The other everyday shade I was thinking of was #108 which I think is more a caramel color with gold shimmer. I really have been asleep at the wheel - I can't believe I haven't bought any of these before!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2015)

Well... I just picked up my "package" containing my Lip Maestro #402... It was empty!! Just the packing slip. Sigh, hboy: oh nordies... I am on hold with them right now.


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Well... I just picked up my "package" containing my Lip Maestro #402... It was empty!! Just the packing slip. Sigh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Hope you get that resolved! How the heck do they send out an empty package like that? I can see putting in the wrong item, but totally empty???

  Since there's been a lot of discussion on the Eye Tints, I thought they deserved their own thread:

  http://www.specktra.net/t/190696/giorgio-armani-eye-tints

  Feel free to add pics/ reviews/ drool...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2015)

katred said:


> Hope you get that resolved! How the heck do they send out an empty package like that? I can see putting in the wrong item, but totally empty???
> 
> Since there's been a lot of discussion on the Eye Tints, I thought they deserved their own thread:
> 
> ...


  I AGREE! I don't see how a warehouse could be like "an empty box... yep. yes that is correct. she ordered air. time to ship it out to her." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh my goodness my delivery was SUCH a mess!!! I came home to a box with a completely different tracking number than in my records/email and it had the lip product... but not the eyetint! So I am still missing a product, but now it's the other product! I called and she said #11 was backordered (which it wasn't when I ordered it... but...) It should be coming to me by the end of the week with my #05 eye tint. 

  I think my head is going to explode.

  In the mean time I'll keep drooling over more eye tints!


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2015)

Or perhaps over some photos of the spring colour collection?  http://blogs.elle.com.hk/Lucifer411/2014/12/30/giorgio-armani-beauty-fuchsia-maharajah/  http://www.missm.co/2015/01/06/印度粉紅-giorgio-armani-fuchsia-maharajah/


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.missm.co/2015/01/06/印度粉紅-giorgio-armani-fuchsia-maharajah/


  Thank you!!! i am hoping we get more pics of the runway collection too!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oooh thank you so much! That is super pretty! It looks very wearable, a nice everyday sort of shade which is what I'm looking for. It's available at Sephora now so I'm putting that one in the bag  The other everyday shade I was thinking of was #108 which I think is more a caramel color with gold shimmer. I really have been asleep at the wheel - I can't believe I haven't bought any of these before!


  That's what's driving me crazy.  I feel like I have another one that is more caramel color and another pink color.  I just don't see it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2015)

Of course now all the pieces of GA Beauty that I'm interested in *finally* pops up on sephora... after ordering 6 eye tints and two lip maestros from Nordies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How long have these been up? I feel like I checked about 1 1/2 weeks ago and it was not there! I definitely missed something!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I was half asleep last night when I went on MyUPS to change the deliveries of my packages to "pick up in store" and only requested one of my packages. Not sure if it's going to be the eye tint or lip maestro! I'll likely miss the second package because I'm in class. * I guess it's fun getting a new item each day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually love getting packages.  I'd love to have one everyday----forever!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Some pics of couture runway collection http://instagram.com/p/x63gKQRZug/ http://instagram.com/p/x8afTNRZl3/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Of course now all the pieces of GA Beauty that I'm interested in *finally* pops up on sephora... after ordering 6 eye tints and two lip maestros from Nordies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Someone mentioned it yesterday. Likewise, I had already ordered!!!!  I noticed Lip Maestro # 402 is already out of stock.  I'm glad I ordered it elsewhere!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

I am curious about this


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am curious about this


 Me too!! Looks like a duo/ double layered one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Interesting Vee!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oooh thank you so much! That is super pretty! It looks very wearable, a nice everyday sort of shade which is what I'm looking for. It's available at Sephora now so I'm putting that one in the bag  The other everyday shade I was thinking of was #108 which I think is more a caramel color with gold shimmer. I really have been asleep at the wheel - I can't believe I haven't bought any of these before!


    I'm glad you were able to see it Ella.  Looking forward to hearing what you decide to order.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oooh thank you so much! That is super pretty! It looks very wearable, a nice everyday sort of shade which is what I'm looking for. It's available at Sephora now so I'm putting that one in the bag  The other everyday shade I was thinking of was #108 which I think is more a caramel color with gold shimmer. I really have been asleep at the wheel - I can't believe I haven't bought any of these before!


  Oh I have #108 too.  I just found it.  It was in a place I had already looked but I just didn't see it for some reason.  The two are very similar.  I don't know that you need both.  I think I wear 108 more.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 27, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.missm.co/2015/01/06/印度粉紅-giorgio-armani-fuchsia-maharajah/


  The thing I want the most is that purplyplummy nail polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm totally overwhelmed and overstimulated by all the lip products in this release so I'm focusing on the NP right now.


----------



## EllaS (Jan 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I AGREE! I don't see how a warehouse could be like "an empty box... yep. yes that is correct. she ordered air. time to ship it out to her."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is so bizarre! You can sort of understand one product missing from a box of several, but one product missing from a box of one is a bit ridiculous. Hope it gets sorted and you get your goodies soon!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I have #108 too.  I just found it.  It was in a place I had already looked but I just didn't see it for some reason.  The two are very similar.  I don't know that you need both.  I think I wear 108 more.


  Ok my initial reaction to the swatches I first saw of these 2 on beautylookbook was that I loved 202. On second look I noticed 108, but maybe I'll go with 202 for now and go from there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I just want to snatch the NP and the lippie right out of the photo! Will need a closer look at the palette - I can't quite make out what that will be.


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2015)

EllaS said:


> That is so bizarre! You can sort of understand one product missing from a box of several, but one product missing from a box of one is a bit ridiculous. Hope it gets sorted and you get your goodies soon!


  "Wow, a lot of customers are ordering air this week."


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Yes those eye/face palettes they always have


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't think it is accurate.  I rounded up all the Flash Lacquers I could find.  I think I'm missing a few but I did have 202.  So I snapped a pic.  It is kind of sheer.  A nice go with everything color for me. It has shimmer but I don't think it is really noticeable on the lips.  I tend to wear the 607 more as it packs more of a punch.


loveeeee


laurennnxox said:


> Well... I just picked up my "package" containing my Lip Maestro #402... It was empty!! Just the packing slip. Sigh, hboy: oh nordies... I am on hold with them right now.


what in the ummmmmm was going to order my 402 from nordies now I'm not so sure


katred said:


> Or perhaps over some photos of the spring colour collection?  http://blogs.elle.com.hk/Lucifer411/2014/12/30/giorgio-armani-beauty-fuchsia-maharajah/  http://www.missm.co/2015/01/06/印度粉紅-giorgio-armani-fuchsia-maharajah/





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Someone mentioned it yesterday. Likewise, I had already ordered!!!!  I noticed Lip Maestro # 402 is already out of stock.  I'm glad I ordered it elsewhere![/COLOR]


hope u love it medgal mines is about to be order I love these I have a feeling I will end up with all of them


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2015)

Temptalia has reviews up for a couple more of these. Minuit, Shadow, and... Jade I believe.

  While T was the first beauty blog I ever found, and really began my passion about makeup... I realize how much I shouldn't really value only one blogger's opinions-- it's best to see a variety. For Shadow, she made the comment that the color was "almost too pigmented." I have never heard that as a critique for eyeshadow, but to each their own!

  I should be getting my #11 and #05 by the end of the week!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Temptalia has reviews up for a couple more of these. Minuit, Shadow, and... Jade I believe.
> 
> While T was the first beauty blog I ever found, and really began my passion about makeup... I realize how much I shouldn't really value only one blogger's opinions-- it's best to see a variety. For Shadow, *she made the comment that the color was "almost too pigmented." I have never heard that as a critique for eyeshadow, but to each their own!*
> 
> I should be getting my #11 and #05 by the end of the week!


  That made me LOL! I can only WISH I had that problem of my shadows always being on the verge of "too pigmented". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah I'm grateful for what the bloggers do and it's super helpful to see swatches and get first impressions but ultimately there's no way to know whether it will work for you unless and until you try it yourself. Crossing my fingers you get product and not air in your next delivery box!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> hope u love it medgal mines is about to be order I love these* I have a feeling I will end up with all of them*






This will be my first.  The color is amazing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Temptalia has reviews up for a couple more of these. Minuit, Shadow, and... Jade I believe.
> 
> While T was the first beauty blog I ever found, and really began my passion about makeup... I realize how much I shouldn't really value only one blogger's opinions-- it's best to see a variety. *For Shadow, she made the comment that the color was "almost too pigmented." I have never heard that as a critique for eyeshadow, but to each their own!*
> 
> I should be getting my #11 and #05 by the end of the week!


   Yes it's like saying..."You're too good for me"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Of course now all the pieces of GA Beauty that I'm interested in *finally* pops up on sephora... after ordering 6 eye tints and two lip maestros from Nordies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I ordered mine from Sephora because MrRebates was at 8% for Sephora and only 4% for Nordies.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

I have armani wish list:

  luminous silk - can't decide on a color trying to figure out online which one would be a match
  blushes - 305 and 503
  flash lacquer in 102


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2015)

#11 eye tint came in today! (Finally) It's so beautiful! I couldn't help myself, and swatched it quickly in the car. It's going to look pretty as a single wash over the lids or paired with the Chanel Reve D'Orient quad! That's the first thing that popped in my head.  This color is very pretty, has some subtle pink-ish shimmer. These are just so addicting, I need to stop looking at swatches online!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 29, 2015)

Yayyyy my 402 lip maestro shipped


----------



## EllaS (Jan 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> #11 eye tint came in today! (Finally) It's so beautiful! I couldn't help myself, and swatched it quickly in the car. It's going to look pretty as a single wash over the lids or paired with the Chanel Reve D'Orient quad! That's the first thing that popped in my head.  This color is very pretty, has some subtle pink-ish shimmer. These are just so addicting, I need to stop looking at swatches online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whew what a relief! Glad it's on its way Glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 29, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I got mine today too! I think it pulls a bit peachier on me, but that's no surprise given my warm skin tone. I posted a video swatch on my instagram. Let us know how you like it with Reve D'Orient! I hadn't thought of that but that could look beautiful :eyelove:   Whew what a relief! Glad it's on its way Glammy!


That's so beautiful Ellas  And now I want 504 next will it ever end  Quick question I have 400 the red but some are saying that the color hollywood is 400 I'm so confused about this are they the same color thanks in advance for anyone who can help me Figure it out


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have armani wish list:
> 
> luminous silk - can't decide on a color trying to figure out online which one would be a match
> blushes - 305 and 503
> flash lacquer in 102


   Great list Monsy.  I've never tried the blushes.  Are these your first GA blushes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yayyyy my 402 lip maestro shipped


  Mine arrived today----swatched it and this was my reaction
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just that pretty!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Great list Monsy.  I've never tried the blushes.  Are these your first GA blushes?[/COLOR]


   I have one in the old formula. I swatched the new ones at the counter and fell in love. they are stunning. I also swatched bronzers and bought 100 and 400 so i had to wait  with the blushes .


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)

I think armani has some gems in their collection and I need to explore more. Their bronzers are so silky I can honestly say it's the smoothest and softest powder i have ever felt


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> #11 eye tint came in today! (Finally) It's so beautiful! I couldn't help myself, and swatched it quickly in the car. It's going to look pretty as a single wash over the lids or paired with the Chanel Reve D'Orient quad! That's the first thing that popped in my head.  This color is very pretty, has some subtle pink-ish shimmer. These are just so addicting, I need to stop looking at swatches online!







 LOVE it!!!  I also love your plan to pair it w/ *Rêve D’ Orient*!  Three of mine arrived today---1, 6 & 10.  I also got Lip Maestro 402, Chinese Lacquer


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have one in the old formula.* I swatched the new ones at the counter and fell in love. they are stunning.* I also swatched bronzers and bought 100 and 400 so i had to wait with the blushes .


  Awesome---I can't wait to see your blush swatches.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Mine arrived today----swatched it and this was my reaction:thud: It's just that pretty!!!!:haha: [/COLOR]


Yesssssss I'm so happy u love it and its beautiful


----------



## EllaS (Jan 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Quick question I have 400 the red but some are saying that the color hollywood is 400 I'm so confused about this are they the same color thanks in advance for anyone who can help me Figure it out


  Glammy I'm not sure but I did find a comment on Temptalia. Someone said they contacted Nordstrom CS and, at least on their website, the number 400 corresponds to Hollywood. Here's the link, just scroll down to the comments (Jennifer asks the question and Lilly responds) http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-400-the-red-lip-maestro-review-photos-swatches


----------



## EllaS (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LOVE it!!!  I also love your plan to pair it w/ *Rêve D’ Orient*!  *Three of mine arrived today---1, 6 & 10.  I also got Lip Maestro 402, Chinese Lacquer**
> 
> 
> 
> *


  YAY!! Everybody's getting their Armani today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

EllaS said:


> YAY!! Everybody's getting their Armani today!


  So cool!  Brown Box Day!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 29, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Glammy I'm not sure but I did find a comment on Temptalia. Someone said they contacted Nordstrom CS [COLOR=333333]and, at least on their website, the number 400 corresponds to Hollywood. Here's the link, just scroll down to the comments (Jennifer asks the question and Lilly responds) [/COLOR]http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-400-the-red-lip-maestro-review-photos-swatches


thank u so very much Ellas


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome---I can't wait to see your blush swatches.


  not mine but great swatches from Sabrina. 400 bronzer and blushes 503 and 305

  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/04/giorgio-armani-cheek-fabric-blush-and.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 29, 2015)

Ooh I like this pic posted on Instagram of the Fuchsia Maharajah collection.

  http://instagram.com/p/ycd3YbRZjJ/?modal=true


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I like this pic posted on Instagram of the Fuchsia Maharajah collection.  http://instagram.com/p/ycd3YbRZjJ/?modal=true


Loveeeee thanks for posting


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I like this pic posted on Instagram of the Fuchsia Maharajah collection.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ycd3YbRZjJ/?modal=true


  *closes eyes* I don't seeeeeeeeeee this!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mine arrived today----swatched it and this was my reaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got mine too! It is a gorgeous shade!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 29, 2015)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> Has anyone tried the cheek fabric in #509? Hard to find swatches and even harder to find a place that has it near me


  I own it. It's a gorgeous bright fuschia, super buttery, and blends like a dream. I have not found many shades like it apart from one from barry m. Apparently, it's a dupe for tom ford's narcissist.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I like this pic posted on Instagram of the Fuchsia Maharajah collection.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ycd3YbRZjJ/?modal=true


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I got mine too! It is a gorgeous shade!!


   Oh it is!  I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I own it. It's a gorgeous bright fuschia, super buttery, and blends like a dream. I have not found many shades like it apart from one from barry m. *Apparently, it's a dupe for tom ford's narcissist. *


    So are you saying that since I have TF Narcissist I wouldn't need 509????


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So are you saying that since I have TF Narcissist I wouldn't need 509????


  I wouldn't know for sure, as I don't own both, but many who own both have said they are dupes. The formula for ga is so amazing, I think it's worth it regardless.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I wouldn't know for sure, as I don't own both, but many who own both have said they are dupes. The formula for ga is so amazing, I think it's worth it regardless.


    Aww geez-----I was hoping you'd talk me into it!  Thanks


----------



## ashievic (Jan 30, 2015)

Correct TF is very close to this. I brought mine TF to the actual display and it is pretty much a dupe. As well as Chanel cream blush is also the same color from a few years ago.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 31, 2015)

Major news! canadian sephora website now carries some of the giorgio armani makeup line! not the cheek fabric for some reason, but like the quads, sun fabrics, eyeshadow singles, and a lot of face products


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 31, 2015)

I've heard great things about armani foundation. Which one would ya'll recommend for combo/oily skin? I generally prefer medium/full coverage if that's possible!


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've heard great things about armani foundation. Which one would ya'll recommend for combo/oily skin? I generally prefer medium/full coverage if that's possible!


  I'd go with Maestro or Face Fabric. Both of those work on my combination skin.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> I'd go with Maestro or Face Fabric. Both of those work on my combination skin.


  Thank you! Which one do you like better?


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you! Which one do you like better?


  Personally, I like Maestro, because I find it lighter on my skin, but Face Fabric has fuller coverage. Maestro would need to be built up a little for really full coverage.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> Personally, I like Maestro, because I find it lighter on my skin, but Face Fabric has fuller coverage. Maestro would need to be built up a little for really full coverage.


  Thank you so much! I might give Face Fabric a try. What shade do you use as NC15? I'm around that, if not a tad bit lighter (pink undertones.)


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you so much! I might give Face Fabric a try. What shade do you use as NC15? I'm around that, if not a tad bit lighter (pink undertones.)


  Go with the lightest shade- #2 I think. Their numbers are supposedly related to undertone, but I've always found that it's best to just go with the fairest colour.


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh I'm definitely not buying any of this...

  http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=jadecogirl&month=01-2015&date=12&group=9&gblog=170


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Correct TF is very close to this. I brought mine TF to the actual display and it is pretty much a dupe. As well as Chanel cream blush is also the same color from a few years ago.


 Wow---so I may already have it



Good to know---thanks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> Oh I'm definitely not buying any of this...
> 
> http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=jadecogirl&month=01-2015&date=12&group=9&gblog=170






If I buy anything at all it will be for scientific research.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> If I buy anything at all it will be for scientific research.








Yes for science


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> Oh I'm definitely not buying any of this...
> 
> http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=jadecogirl&month=01-2015&date=12&group=9&gblog=170


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 31, 2015)

I wanted to try the new Tarte Liquid/Gel Black eyeliner thing. (I think it's called Tartiest? I have no idea. Looked interesting.) And those dang lip maestros! So agressive! Hopped into my cart! I got shade #503. It looked beautiful from swatches. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I wanted to try the new Tarte Liquid/Gel Black eyeliner thing. (I think it's called Tartiest? I have no idea. Looked interesting.) And those dang lip maestros! So agressive! Hopped into my cart! I got shade #503. It looked beautiful from swatches. Can't wait to try it.


  Don't feel bad Lauren----a # 402 arrived at my house this week and took up residence.  Imagine that?  I may need more---402 is lonely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes for science


----------



## newface (Feb 3, 2015)

So I am kind of annoyed I missed out on the free lip thing they were giving away with any Armani purchase on Neiman Marcus.com since I was too chicken and didn't purchase tthe item In my cart.   Would anyone have a swatch or picture of it applied so that I can try to convince myself that it wouldnt have worked for me? I am still kicking myself.  Thanks!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 3, 2015)

My order will be here oneday its been out for delievery for three days due to the bad weather lucky I still have have other makeup I have not used yet to keep me busy lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm eyeing the fushia lipstick or lip maetstro.


----------



## dvdiest (Feb 3, 2015)

katred said:


> Oh I'm definitely not buying any of this...
> 
> http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=jadecogirl&month=01-2015&date=12&group=9&gblog=170


  Ugh, I think I want it all.....

  I keep forgetting to check my stash to see if I do, in fact, have an older Rouge D'Armani 513.  I probably do since I have most of them.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 3, 2015)

I have never tried one of their actual lipsticks... just the lip maestros. So, how are they in comparison?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 4, 2015)

katred said:


> Oh I'm definitely not buying any of this...
> 
> http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=jadecogirl&month=01-2015&date=12&group=9&gblog=170
> 
> ...


  Oh no! I didn't hear about this.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 4, 2015)

402 finally made it here Yayyy


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

newface said:


> So I am kind of annoyed I missed out on the free lip thing they were giving away with any Armani purchase on Neiman Marcus.com since I was too chicken and didn't purchase tthe item In my cart. Would anyone have a swatch or picture of it applied so that I can try to convince myself that it wouldnt have worked for me? I am still kicking myself. Thanks!


   Newface, you didn't miss anything!  When they put it in my cart it looked full size but in reality it's_ a mere fraction_ of the full sized product.  The color is 109 
  (giorgioarmaniflashlacquer109), a very pale peachy-pink w/shimmer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>






Awesome Glammy!!!!!!  I hope you love it!  I have not yet worn mine.  I'm saving it for Valentine's weekend


----------



## newface (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Newface, you didn't miss anything!  When they put it in my cart it looked full size but in reality it's _a mere fraction_ of the full sized product.  The color is 109[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  ([/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]giorgioarmani[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]flashlacquer109[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]), a very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]pale peachy-pink w/shimmer.[/COLOR]


  Thanks for letting me know about it.  I thought it said it was a full size product.  Ah well.  I hope there will be another promo soon.  I'd still like to purchase the 2 other colors and I love getting extras when I do,


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

newface said:


> Thanks for letting me know about it. I thought it said it was a full size product. Ah well. I hope there will be another promo soon. I'd still like to purchase the 2 other colors and I love getting extras when I do,






Extras are always nice, but especially at these price points.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 6, 2015)

NM has the runway collection up (NP, Rouge Sheer and Palette) http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?Ns=SELLABLE_DATE|1&pageSize=120&N=4294914308+&Ntt=giorgio+armani

  I was all set to get the NP until I saw it was $30. Why? They're normally $20 for like a SAMPLE SIZE BOTTLE. Seriously. It's tiny. Hmmpphh. I can't buy the other two items without having seen swatches. And where is the spring collection? I thought that would be out first! 

  (This whole post sounds so grumpy LOL! RAWRRRR!!!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

EllaS said:


> NM has the runway collection up (NP, Rouge Sheer and Palette) http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?Ns=SELLABLE_DATE|1&pageSize=120&N=4294914308+&Ntt=giorgio+armani
> 
> I was all set to get the NP until I saw it was $30. Why? They're normally $20 for like a SAMPLE SIZE BOTTLE. Seriously. It's tiny. Hmmpphh. I can't buy the other two items without having seen swatches. And where is the spring collection? I thought that would be out first!
> 
> *(This whole post sounds so grumpy LOL! RAWRRRR!!!)*












Sounds like confessions of a makeup addict!!!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like confessions of a makeup addict!!!


  LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Well I've slept on it, and I am still mad the NP is $10 more! The Rouge D'armani sheer is also more ($40 compared to $34 or $35, depending on department store) and at $120 that palette is $20 more than the holiday offering. I think I'll be waiting for the spring collection...and hoping they don't raise the prices on those items too! (And to think earlier in this thread I defended GA's prices...perhaps I spoke too soon!)


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2015)

Would someone be able to post screen grabs of the Runway Collection? Because I'm in Canada NM's website won't let me view it


----------



## EllaS (Feb 7, 2015)

katred said:


> Would someone be able to post screen grabs of the Runway Collection? Because I'm in Canada NM's website won't let me view it


  No prob - here you go!


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks very much. We'll see if this collection makes it to Canada but the only thing that might interest me is the palette. The polish is gorgeous, but I'll look for a cheaper dupe.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 8, 2015)

I like the looks of the palette too.  I'm thinking maybe the price difference has to do with special packaging but that is not much of an excuse.  I need to see swatches as well as the palette is so pricey.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 8, 2015)

So just out of curiosity I did a price by volume comparison. Tom Ford nail polish is .41 ounces for $32. The standard line of GA nail polish is .2 ounces for $20. That values Tom Ford NP at roughly $78/oz and GA nail polish at $100/oz. So already, GA is priced quite a bit above TF which I would consider a comparable luxury line.


  Now the runway NP is priced at $30, so that would make it *$150/oz*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So, one more comparison with the highest end NP I'm familiar with: Christian Louboutin nail polish is .4 oz for $50, so that makes it $125/oz. So Armani has even outdone Louboutin with this price tag!

  EDIT: In fairness I just wanted to add that, while I don't have many GA NPs, the ones I have are fantastic and I think being on par with TF or, at most, in between TF and Louboutin would be reasonable. But with Louboutin you also get_ that bottle_! So I think to price themselves above Louboutin is just unreasonable. But my complaint has nothing to do with the product because I think their NPs are superb.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I like the looks of the palette too.  I'm thinking maybe the price difference has to do with special packaging but that is not much of an excuse.  I need to see swatches as well as the palette is so pricey.


  I agree the palette is pretty but it's not clear whether there's special packaging based on the images they're showing. Looks like the standard GA packaging so I just figured they upped the price because it's a "runway collection" and they think that should have more value. But I bought that special "one night only" Rouge Ecstasy back in October and it was the standard RE price. I guess that's why I am so taken aback by these prices. Oh, and my ONO RE had GA signature on the packaging, and it still wasn't elevated in price. So your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I agree the palette is pretty but it's not clear whether there's special packaging based on the images they're showing. Looks like the standard GA packaging so I just figured they upped the price because it's a "runway collection" and they think that should have more value. But I bought that special "one night only" Rouge Ecstasy back in October and it was the standard RE price. I guess that's why I am so taken aback by these prices. Oh, and my ONO RE had GA signature on the packaging, and it still wasn't elevated in price. So your guess is as good as mine!


 
  Well the top of the palette looks different.  It kind of looks like the pouch.  They show and mention a silk pouch for all the products.  I don't really think the silk pouch should figure into the price though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​This must be the year of the price increase---Guerlain raised some of their prices too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


>


   Not wowed at all


----------



## EllaS (Feb 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Well the top of the palette looks different.  It kind of looks like the pouch.  They show and mention a silk pouch for all the products.  I don't really think the silk pouch should figure into the price though.


  Pretty sure the holiday palette came with that silk pouch. And it was only (LOL "only") $100.  I've actually not bought any of their palettes before so I'm not sure whether this one looks different in other ways, but yeah the silk pouch shouldn't affect pricing too much. Not sure! Hopefully we'll find out more as the collection gets released on a wider basis.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​This must be the year of the price increase---Guerlain raised some of their prices too!!!!


  Uh oh! How bad were the increases? I can tolerate "reasonable" increases, but the prices of this collection are quite dramatically different so I had to take a time out and do some analysis!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2015)

most of the companies increase their prices twice a year


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> most of the companies increase their prices twice a year


  I'm surprised MAC hasn't raised theirs again. Their lipsticks and lipglasses went up by a dollar last year. I may be talking too soon though.


----------



## katred (Feb 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Pretty sure the holiday palette came with that silk pouch. And it was only (LOL "only") $100.  I've actually not bought any of their palettes before so I'm not sure whether this one looks different in other ways, but yeah the silk pouch shouldn't affect pricing too much. Not sure! Hopefully we'll find out more as the collection gets released on a wider basis.


  You're right, the holiday palette was the same price and size as previous ones, but came with the little clutch.   There does seem to be a special fabric used on the top of this palette, in keeping with the sand theme, but I can't imagine that it's more expensive than a small purse.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Uh oh! How bad were the increases? I can tolerate "reasonable" increases, but the prices of this collection are quite dramatically different so I had to take a time out and do some analysis!


    I think the Rouge G's went from $51 to $53.  I didn't assess anything else.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 8, 2015)

Canada's online sephora recently started getting armani, so I'm wondering/hoping they'll get limited edition stuff too.

  On a side note, since I think sephora's doing a sale in april, I think I'm gonna splurge on some cheek fabrics as the one I own is amazing, and also on a sun fabric


----------



## Monsy (Feb 9, 2015)

Sun fabric are the best


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​This must be the year of the price increase---Guerlain raised some of their prices too!!!!


  Oh no! Hopefully by not too much! My wallet is already crying! 

  ETA: Sigh it would be the Rouge G's...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh no! Hopefully by not too much! My wallet is already crying!
> 
> ETA: Sigh it would be the Rouge G's...


   Exactly!!!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Canada's online sephora recently started getting armani, so I'm wondering/hoping they'll get limited edition stuff too.


  Ditto Sephora US! Just noticed it earlier today.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 14, 2015)

Nordstrom has a few "new" GA mascaras up - Excess, Classic and "Wet" (http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&keyword=giorgio+armani#keyword=giorgio%20armani&type=keyword&category=s6010338%7Cf8000826&defaultsize3=&size=&width=&color=&price=&stores=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=filtercategory_1&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0&keywordSortEngine=Default&page=1&partial=1&pagesize=100&modifiedkeyword=giorgio-armani&contextualsortcategoryid=0&shopperSegment=1-0-2%7C1M2%3ARS). I currently use the ETK waterproof mascara and am wondering if the "Wet" version is just a reformulation of that one? Because I can't find the original waterproof mascara in the silver tube on Nordies site. Anyone know? Are these different or just reformulated? EDIT: Or just repackaged??


----------



## Monsy (Feb 14, 2015)

i wonder why "new" ?


----------



## EllaS (Feb 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i wonder why "new" ?


  Exactly. That's what I'm wondering. Are they really new, or are they reformulated or just repackaged? Can't seem to find any info but I do know the "wet" version they're showing in the black tube is at the very least packaged differently than the previous waterproof version.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Nordstrom has a few "new" GA mascaras up - Excess, Classic and "Wet" (http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&keyword=giorgio+armani#keyword=giorgio%20armani&type=keyword&category=s6010338%7Cf8000826&defaultsize3=&size=&width=&color=&price=&stores=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=filtercategory_1&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0&keywordSortEngine=Default&page=1&partial=1&pagesize=100&modifiedkeyword=giorgio-armani&contextualsortcategoryid=0&shopperSegment=1-0-2%7C1M2%3ARS). I currently use the ETK waterproof mascara and am wondering if the "Wet" version is just a reformulation of that one? Because I can't find the original waterproof mascara in the silver tube on Nordies site. Anyone know? Are these different or just reformulated? EDIT: Or just repackaged??


  Noo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally found a mascara I like! I hope they're just repackaged, although I prefer the old packaging. I checked a few uk websites and the original ETK is available in only one of them. One of the most popular websites doesn't have any ETK mascaras left..


----------



## EllaS (Feb 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Noo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So I just checked the GA website (US) and they now have the original ETK Waterproof mascara listed as LE. UGH.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That packaging is so awesome - I can't believe they'd get rid of it. They don't have the "wet" one up yet. 

  They also have the Excess and regular ETK mascaras up (not called "classic" on their site) but not listed as new. And they're already in a black tube but the packaging is different than the ones up on Nordstrom. 

  So, reformulation and/or repackaging. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> So I just checked the GA website (US) and they now have the original ETK Waterproof mascara listed as LE. UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I went to a few stores and they all had the mascaras with the new packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The SAs were too busy talking to each other though, so I don't know if the formula is the same.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I went to a few stores and they all had the mascaras with the new packaging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's funny how much packaging matters, huh. Why should I be so attached to that beautiful silver tube? I don't know but I sure am! It really stands out in my makeup bag too. It's one of the few things I never lose! I get that the new packaging is probably more consistent with the rest of the brand, but that's not going to stop me from complaining about it LOL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if it's been reformulated? Oh boy. Well let's cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> It's funny how much packaging matters, huh. Why should I be so attached to that beautiful silver tube? I don't know but I sure am! It really stands out in my makeup bag too. It's one of the few things I never lose! I get that the new packaging is probably more consistent with the rest of the brand, but that's not going to stop me from complaining about it LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I use the original one and I love how it looks like it's metal not plastic, I'll try to find it somewhere.. I got the Chanel Le Volume last week and I like it as much as I like the ETK, so I'll use it if they make the formula worse.

And I was so disappointed today that the eye tints weren't in the stores yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have them on a few websites but I'll wait for free delivery.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I use the original one and I love how it looks like it's metal not plastic, I'll try to find it somewhere.. I got the Chanel Le Volume last week and I like it as much as I like the ETK, so I'll use it if they make the formula worse.
> 
> And I was so disappointed today that the eye tints weren't in the stores yet
> 
> ...


  Yes, my waterproof mascara is in a metal tube as well. TBH I think I might like the packaging more than the mascara LOL. It's fine for everyday but it's not especially volumizing. It's lightweight but it doesn't give me much impact. I got more from my Diorshow Blackout but this one flakes less. Oh well. Maybe the change will be good as it will force me into trying some other formulas.

  That's too bad you still can't test out the eye tints! I don't live anywhere near a counter so I had to cross my fingers and order online. Lucky me I spent more than enough so free delivery was not an issue LOL.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Yes, my waterproof mascara is in a metal tube as well. TBH I think I might like the packaging more than the mascara LOL. It's fine for everyday but it's not especially volumizing. It's lightweight but it doesn't give me much impact. I got more from my Diorshow Blackout but this one flakes less. Oh well. Maybe the change will be good as it will force me into trying some other formulas.
> 
> That's too bad you still can't test out the eye tints! I don't live anywhere near a counter so I had to cross my fingers and order online. Lucky me I spent more than enough so free delivery was not an issue LOL.


  I really like it, I have short, fair and straight lashes, perfect combination lol and the mascara makes them look really good. I've only tried the Dior It-lash mascara and it was horrible on me. I also hated a few of the Lancome hypnose ones and a few of the YSL ones. 

I only want two of the eye tints but I do want free delivery, points and cashback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're available on Harrods but even if you spend 1 million pounds there, you still have to pay 6 pounds for delivery


----------



## EllaS (Feb 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I really like it, I have short, fair and straight lashes, perfect combination lol and the mascara makes them look really good. I've only tried the Dior It-lash mascara and it was horrible on me. I also hated a few of the Lancome hypnose ones and a few of the YSL ones.
> 
> I only want two of the eye tints but I do want free delivery, points and cashback
> 
> ...


  Seriously?? That's ridiculous. I've definitely become spoiled by free shipping and cashback too. I don't blame you for holding out!

  I actually haven't tried that many mascaras. I've worn the Diorshow Waterproof and Diorshow Blackout Waterproof for years. And they're honestly fine, but I felt I could do better and the GA Waterproof was rated one of the highest waterproof formulas. I pretty much have to use waterproof mascara that sets almost immediately because otherwise I get hoooorendous mascara transfer under my brow bone. I tried the Dior Extase (non-waterproof) and liked it at first but found it flaked like crazy and got in my contacts. I've thought about trying to layer 2 different mascaras - one lengthening and one volumizing - since I'm never happy with the oomph my mascaras give. I just haven't had the energy to do more product experimentation so I've been sticking with the GA for now. The quest for the Holy Grails seems never ending lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I use the original one and I love how it looks like it's metal not plastic, I'll try to find it somewhere.. I got the Chanel Le Volume last week and I like it as much as I like the ETK, so I'll use it if they make the formula worse.
> 
> And I was so disappointed today that the eye tints weren't in the stores yet
> 
> ...


    I'm loving the eye tints!!!  I hope they're come to a store near you soon!!!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 18, 2015)

So I saw the "new" mascaras up on NM today and decided to email the GA product specialist and ask whether they are reformulations or just repackaged. I specifically inquired about the waterproof formula since that's what I wear but she responded with info regarding the whole line. (And she responded within an hour - love good CS!). Here's what she said:

_Thank you for reaching out to me regarding Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Waterproof Mascara. 

Great question.  This mascara is the same formula and brush as the Eyes to Kill in the silver tube.  Armani is changing the packaging on all the mascara's.  They will all eventually be in the black tube.  The difference between them will be the color of the GA logo on the front.  The new Black Ecstasy Mascara has the red GA logo.  The Eyes to Kill Wet (Waterproof) has a black GA logo on the front. _

  So there you have it - just repackaged. I'm bummed about the loss of the silver tube, but for those who like the formula, at least you can rest easy that it hasn't changed


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

The 604 gloss and lipstick will not be released until late Spring....bummer. Waiting to actually see the Runway collection. Think the lipstick might make me look like I should be in the coffin.


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The 604 gloss and lipstick will not be released until late Spring....bummer. Waiting to actually see the Runway collection. Think the lipstick might make me look like I should be in the coffin.


  Thanks. I was wondering when that collection was due.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

Was told NM will have in the store by next week for the Runway collection. Then the other Spring lipsticks and polish will be released shortly. It is the 604's I am waiting for in around late May, early June, ugh.....


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

I am bit slow, was told the same thing yesterday at NM. I hate when it is just new packaging. YSL is known for doing this. As in the Chinese New Year compact eyeshadow. Same thing offered for over a year in the regular line. Just a fancy compact. Thankfully the Spring compact eyeshadow with the pink sparked was truly all new.


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Was told NM will have in the store by next week for the Runway collection. Then the other Spring lipsticks and polish will be released shortly. It is the 604's I am waiting for in around late May, early June, ugh.....


  There's a distinct possibility, given my unhealthy adoration for all things fuchsia, berry and purple, that I might want ALL the lip items from Fuchsia Maharajah, so having a little more time to plan for the purchases is OK with me. I'm not sure if we'll be getting the runway collection here or not (or if it'll show up on Sephora), but it's one that I'm going to want to see in person before committing to purchase.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

The fuchsia lip products will be released first. Then the 604 group later. So you might need to hungry shortly since the fuchsia group will be released soon. I also find if you wait until mid May or so, the Armani website does have the 20% off entire purchase. Of course last year right after I ordered everything, they had this promo.....which seriously sucked.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The fuchsia lip products will be released first. Then the 604 group later. So you might need to hungry shortly since the fuchsia group will be released soon. I also find if you wait until mid May or so, the Armani website does have the 20% off entire purchase. Of course last year right after I ordered everything, they had this promo.....which seriously sucked.


  They're having one right now offering 15% off all orders $75 and over and it runs until Feb 24th. I'm glad you said there's usually a 20% off one in May as I was contemplating whether I should pick up some stuff now.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

They might have changed the amount of discount to 15%, not sure. One never knows what is going on in the minds of cosmetic corp. Thanks for letting me know!!! That usually means YSL is having the same offer, since they are both owned by Loreal.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 19, 2015)

It is the "friends and family sale" that comes in late spring, and last year it was 20% off. There is a huge new range of Fluid Sheers being released for summer. Saw the pics for them yesterday. Along with several sheer lipsticks like they had for summer 2014.


----------



## katred (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuchsia Maharajah - the whole collection- is up on the Armani site, but not anywhere else.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 20, 2015)

Not on the US site. I just went there and nothing. I search for the shades and nothing.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 20, 2015)

katred said:


> Fuchsia Maharajah - the whole collection- is up on the Armani site, but not anywhere else.


  Lucky you - first dibs!! Looks like it's not up in the US yet. They're running a 15% off campaign right now, so I would be surprised (and happy!) if they did put the collection up now.


----------



## katred (Feb 20, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Lucky you - first dibs!! Looks like it's not up in the US yet. They're running a 15% off campaign right now, so I would be surprised (and happy!) if they did put the collection up now.


  Weird. There isn't actually a Canadian site- they don't ship direct here at all. I thought I was seeing the U.S. site, but maybe it was European.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 21, 2015)

katred said:


> Weird. There isn't actually a Canadian site- they don't ship direct here at all. I thought I was seeing the U.S. site, but maybe it was European.


  That is weird - still not up this morning on US site so it must have been European. Hopefully that's a good sign that we'll be getting it soon.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 21, 2015)

Has anyone actually seen the new Runway collection in person? The lipstick seems to me it was inspired by the show Walking Dead. Not a good look for Casper skin tone. The eyeshadows look to me pretty dupable. I could be wrong. Hopefully it will be at my local Neiman's soon, so I can check it. I also checked the GA site this morning. Nothing there.....


----------



## katred (Feb 21, 2015)

EllaS said:


> That is weird - still not up this morning on US site so it must have been European. Hopefully that's a good sign that we'll be getting it soon.


  I figured it out. I was on the international site armanibeauty.com. It has the collections listed with photos, but there's no option to buy. Sorry for the false alarm


----------



## EllaS (Feb 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Has anyone actually seen the new Runway collection in person? The lipstick seems to me it was inspired by the show Walking Dead. Not a good look for Casper skin tone. The eyeshadows look to me pretty dupable. I could be wrong. Hopefully it will be at my local Neiman's soon, so I can check it. I also checked the GA site this morning. Nothing there.....
> I haven't seen it in person, or even swatches online. The lipstick does look very pale - I wouldn't buy it without seeing swatches first. I like the nail polish but I didn't want to pay $30 for it, so I think it's a skip for me!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred*
> ...


  Ahh, mystery solved. Well I still think it'll turn up somewhere soon. I feel like we've been waiting an eternity for Fuchsia Maharajah and the Nars Dual-Intensity blushes - the beauty addict in me is twitching.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I haven't seen it in person, or even swatches online. The lipstick does look very pale - I wouldn't buy it without seeing swatches first. I like the nail polish but I didn't want to pay $30 for it, so I think it's a skip for me!
> 
> Ahh, mystery solved. Well I still think it'll turn up somewhere soon. I feel like we've been waiting an eternity for Fuchsia Maharajah and the Nars Dual-Intensity blushes -* the beauty addict in me is twitching.*






​Why I recognize those very signs!!!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Why I recognize those very signs!!!


  LOL - I thought you might!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 21, 2015)

This collection looks something I would wear when I was a teenager. Just something to piss my parent's off, but I looked cool. Or at least I thought I did until I see the photos today!!!! I looked awful. Perhaps if you have the incredible rich mahogany skin tone this would work. On Casper, it will make me look like I belong on the steel table in the local morgue. Even the SA agrees, very weird lipstick. She saw and tested recently at a class held in LA. I work with SA's who tell the truth, are serious makeup junkies, and have a sense of humor. I avoid the ones who drink the kool-aid, you must  use everything in one line. I believe in spreading my debt to many companies. I had a TF specialist from outside the store the other day. I told her the new cream foundation is not light enough for me. Since Cream is the lightest color. Totally ignored what I said, used it instead of Alabaster that I know is a perfect match. Then used Love Lust on me, which I knew would not work. Topped it off with Twist of Fate. I stopped in the ladies room and washed my face before I went home. Guess she doesn't get super fair skin with pink undertones. Then proclaimed I must use TF skin care line. Made the comment my Mom's skin is flawless and no wrinkles or turkey neck. I told her my Mom has always used Chanel skin care since she was a teenager and now uses Chanel Sublimage. The consultant was no, she must use TF. My Mom shoot back, if it's not broke, don't fix it.....


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2015)

Any swatches of the runway lipstick?


----------



## ashievic (Feb 23, 2015)

Going to Neiman's on Wed. they should have the Runway collection. I will take a pic if it is there when I go. Again, the Walking Dead had to be the inspiration for this.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 23, 2015)

I have shot an email to the super sweet SA for Armani at Neiman's I work with. She promised to shoot me a photo if it comes in tomorrow. They are having a big 2 day event for Armani Tuesday and Wednesday this week. That is why she is pretty sure it will show up very soon. I have found building true relationships with the SA's with the brands I drool over helps so much in my addiction for these goodies!!!!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 24, 2015)

Found a couple pics of the runway collection palette and lipstick on instagram. (http://www.instagram.com/anta_67). According to my google translation of the Russian, she says the lipstick is a translucent pale gold with a hint of pink sparkles and the palette - though neutral - is quite lovely.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's another one - a look on the eyes using the palette. Not the best lighting but still - makes me re-think skipping it. https://instagram.com/p/zDO2FSFV78/?modal=true

  Hopefully more swatches will pop up.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 24, 2015)

The pressed powder looks very much like Chanel's Star Dust blush from Holiday 2012. I agree, it might actually be OK. But this is definitely a collection to be be seen in person prior to purchase. At least to me. Latvia, my dog was born there, literally. Doesn't everyone have a dog with a Latvia passport???? Yes, there is even a photo of her in the passport.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The pressed powder looks very much like Chanel's Star Dust blush from Holiday 2012. I agree, it might actually be OK. But this is definitely a collection to be be seen in person prior to purchase. At least to me. Latvia, my dog was born there, literally. Doesn't everyone have a dog with a Latvia passport???? Yes, there is even a photo of her in the passport.


  LOL My dog is from Missouri (so the paperwork said). Not nearly as exotic - no passport required. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lipstick is the big question mark for me. That and the powder. With my dry skin I'm not a big powder girl so I sort of wish I didn't have to pay extra for that, but that's just my thing. The shadows look lovely to me. And I'm sure I'd love the nail polish, sight unseen. I wish I lived closer to civilization and could swatch these items!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 25, 2015)

I purchased my lovely sister in law the Holiday palette after Reve D'Orient went missing. She is a woman of color. I did not want to offend her more, then I already do. So I asked the delightful SA how can I give this as a gift when the super light pressed powder is obviously not even in her skin tone range? She explained it could also be used for a highlighter for the cheekbones, for the eyes, etc. I then asked her to please send with the gift one of those makeup charts when you get your eyes done explaining all of this? I was picturing, the rant on Christmas morning to my brother, Oh really??? Is your idiot sister trying to send a message here???? The lipstick if the description is correct would look lovely on you.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoke to a delightful MA yesterday that was teaching a master's class for Armani. He told me a few NM has the Runway Collection, not all stores will be receiving them. He said this a very limited release. I asked about the lipstick. He told me it is very sheer, with subtle gold, peach, and pink. The eye palette has a strong earth tone feeling. The pressed powder he said has sparkles undertones, I would really like to see this before I take the plunge. I also asked about the mascara. Same product new packaging he shared. My wallet is aching from all these incredible collections being released at the same time!!!!

  He also said the nail polish is very sheer too.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

Neiman's has just listed the collection online. 120.00 for the palette, 40.00 for the lipstick. Not sure I will take the plunge, just not my colors....


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

I have no will power. I ordered the Runway Collection from NM website. Hopefully it will work. If not, gives me an excuse to haul my butt over to Neiman's to return it.


----------



## dvdiest (Feb 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have no will power. I ordered the Runway Collection from NM website. Hopefully it will work. If not, gives me an excuse to haul my butt over to Neiman's to return it.


  I will be anxious to hear your thoughts!  Normally Armani can do little wrong in my book, but I'm not sure about those colors for those prices for me.  I am so impatient for the fuchsia collection to come out!  I'm afraid that I will buy it all!  On a side note, why am I getting an email promoting the Bright Ribbon collection from a year ago?!  Hello, I want new collection!:eyelove:


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have no will power. I ordered the Runway Collection from NM website. Hopefully it will work. If not, gives me an excuse to haul my butt over to Neiman's to return it.


  I understand your lack of willpower and I share your wallet's pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't checked to see where this is available in Canada (if at all), but I know that if I do find it, there's a decent chance it comes home with me...

  The Fuchsia Maharajah collection will probably be the death of me. Between that and the Eye Tints, Armani is definitely getting the lion's share of my money this spring. (Cold Copper is on its way to me at the moment and I'm wearing Emeraude as a liner. These tints are seeing serious use lately.)


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2015)

katred said:


> I understand your lack of willpower and I share your wallet's pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've got 6 eye tints! I want another, but the rest are shades I'd have to swatch in person before I order. I go home in a week or so, and we have a wonderful armani counter where I might go swatch those and some ETK shadows! I don't own one of those yet as I'm new to Armani. While being quite spendy with the tints... they are getting SO much love from me! definitely worth it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh I don't know what to do.  I finally decided to wear my lone eye tint for the first time and swiped it on only to see it was Rose Ashes.  Oh I asked for the peachy one. I don't know the name.  I think they are both duochromes so I know they were easy to mix up.  The store I bought it from didn't even have a display and they kept rolling off the counter while I was swatching.  I already have Rose Popilia and I figured I'd end up buying this anyway but it would have been the last one I bought if I liked the formula.  Don't know what to do.

  As for the Runway collection.  I'm considering it.  I really like the idea of the lipstick and want to see if it works for me.  As for the palette, they are my colors but I'm not sure about the highlighter for me.  I'll probably cave.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

EllaS said:


> *LOL My dog is from Missouri *(so the paperwork said). Not nearly as exotic - no passport required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   No way!  Seriously Ella.  I got my puppy from a breeder in Missouri.  I flew in & out the same day with her and a "bible" full of instructions along w/her papers.  
  I hit the puppy lottery because she's just the sweetest little thing.


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I don't know what to do.  I finally decided to wear my lone eye tint for the first time and swiped it on only to see it was Rose Ashes.  Oh I asked for the peachy one. I don't know the name.  I think they are both duochromes so I know they were easy to mix up.  The store I bought it from didn't even have a display and they kept rolling off the counter while I was swatching.  I already have Rose Popilia and I figured I'd end up buying this anyway but it would have been the last one I bought if I liked the formula.  Don't know what to do.
> 
> As for the Runway collection.  I'm considering it.  I really like the idea of the lipstick and want to see if it works for me.  As for the palette, they are my colors but I'm not sure about the highlighter for me.  I'll probably cave.


  The one that looks like Rose Popilla is Flannel. Rose Ashes is super-pretty, though, and does look peachy in certain lights, with a pink duochrome...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've got 6 eye tints! I want another, but the rest are shades I'd have to swatch in person before I order. I go home in a week or so, and we have a wonderful armani counter where I might go swatch those and some ETK shadows! I don't own one of those yet as I'm new to Armani. While being quite spendy with the tints... they are getting SO much love from me! definitely worth it!


   I'm w/you Lauren!  I love the Eye Tints so much.  The only reason I'm not wearing one today is because I'm trying out one of my new Tom Ford duos.  
  I have 6 like you---I gave myself that limit---I was briefly masquerading as someone with self control!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *I have no will power. *I ordered the Runway Collection from NM website. Hopefully it will work. If not, gives me an excuse to haul my butt over to Neiman's to return it.







I hope you love it!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm w/you Lauren!  I love the Eye Tints so much.  The only reason I'm not wearing one today is because I'm trying out one of my new Tom Ford duos.
> I have 6 like you---I gave myself that limit---*I **was briefly masquerading as someone with self control!*








 Once I tried one of these I forgot what "self control" meant and suddenly I ended up with six.

  Same thing happened with the TF Lips and Boys. Except there I ended up with twelve.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

Me too, I had to have 12....


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I don't know what to do.  I finally decided to wear my lone eye tint for the first time and swiped it on only to see it was Rose Ashes.  Oh I asked for the peachy one. I don't know the name.  I think they are both duochromes so I know they were easy to mix up.  The store I bought it from didn't even have a display and they kept rolling off the counter while I was swatching.  I already have Rose Popilia and I figured I'd end up buying this anyway but it would have been the last one I bought if I liked the formula.  Don't know what to do.
> 
> As for the Runway collection.  I'm considering it.  I really like the idea of the lipstick and want to see if it works for me.  As for the palette, they are my colors but I'm not sure about the highlighter for me.  I'll probably cave.


  Oh no!  Do you dislike the color on?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Once I tried one of these I forgot what "self control" meant and suddenly I ended up with six.
> 
> Same thing happened with the TF Lips and Boys. Except there I ended up with twelve.


   Let's just face it


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

I have played with the eye tints at Neiman's. I am just not sure, since I have hooded eyes. Lovely colors, and I do have all 25 of the singles from last summer. Yes, I ordered the ones not sold in the US from Selfridges. I still laugh, I get the stuff from Selfridges faster then I do when I order from firms/stores in the US.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

I am waiting for 604 to be released in the gloss and lipstick.....ugh


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no!  Do you dislike the color on?


  The color is nice just not what I thought.  I was very unsure of the formula.  How much to put on?  Do I need a primer?  I will play around with it more.  I wanted a color that I could wear everyday since I wanted to stick to one until I saw how much I liked the formula since I know cremes can be tricky.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't wait to try the eye tints! I just saw them on a website I love to order from but they cost £5 more than they do on Harrods and the official website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed them, it's probably a mistake.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have played with the eye tints at Neiman's. I am just not sure, since I have hooded eyes. Lovely colors, and I do have all 25 of the singles from last summer. Yes, I ordered the ones not sold in the US from Selfridges. I still laugh, I get the stuff from Selfridges faster then I do when I order from firms/stores in the US.


  I find that they don't take too long to dry! If you do a very thin coat and let them dry with your eyes closed for a minute, they shouldn't smear all over. I find once they are dry I can pat / touch my eyes and they don't transfer. They stay fabulously for me and don't fade!


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have played with the eye tints at Neiman's. I am just not sure, since I have hooded eyes. Lovely colors, and I do have all 25 of the singles from last summer. Yes, I ordered the ones not sold in the US from Selfridges. I still laugh, I get the stuff from Selfridges faster then I do when I order from firms/stores in the US.


  I wanted to try to order Sapphire Spider, but it's so expensive compared to here. (And even here, they're $40cad.)

  If it's any help, my eyes are quite hooded and I haven't had a creasing problem. I look down while they're drying but it seriously hasn't been an issue.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 26, 2015)

I love to use liquid eyeliner, but I have to hold my eyes in the half open position for a couple of minutes to dry. I will try this out in the store, and see how they work. Hooded eyes can be pain.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 27, 2015)

BRACE YOURSELVES. Part of the Fuchsia Maharajah collection is up and in stock on Bloomies! I had a really hard time finding it again by searching the site so I'll link you. So far all 3 REs and all 3 Flash Lacquers are up. Still waiting on the Rouge D'armani and the nail polishes.

  REs: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/armani-rouge-ecstasy-maharajah-collection?ID=1287643&CategoryID=2921#fn%3Dspp%3D2

  FLs: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/armani-flash-lacquer-maharajah-collection?ID=1287644&CategoryID=2921#fn%3Dspp%3D1


----------



## EllaS (Feb 27, 2015)

A few swatches. 

  If you scroll down, you'll see a nice swatch and lip swatch of the Flash Lacquer in 511 Pink Blush http://www.metrohk.com.hk/pda/pda_detail.php?section=daily&id=262008

  If you scroll down, you'll see swatches of the RE 511 Pink Blush, and the Flash Lacquer 512 Maharajah http://barbiekaren.blogspot.com/2015/02/8.html

  I just used Command-F (or whatever the "find" function is on your computer) and searched for 511 or 512 - quickest route to the swatches)


----------



## EllaS (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No way!  Seriously Ella.  I got my puppy from a breeder in Missouri.  I flew in & out the same day with her and a "bible" full of instructions along w/her papers.
> I hit the puppy lottery because she's just the sweetest little thing.


  That is so funny. My dog is precious and amazing too - must be something in the water out there in Missouri!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 27, 2015)

I am officially broke, but I will look pretty!!!! I ordered 604 in the lipstick and gloss, thanks so much.....I think. Get back to me as I am eating buttered noodles until payday.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 27, 2015)

Three of my four dogs came from MO too. Then I have the Russian Queen, who rules the house. Doesn't everyone got through 40 pounds of dog food a week? Total weight for all four is around 600 pounds. If dog hair was money, I would never have to work again.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Three of my four dogs came from MO too. Then I have the Russian Queen, who rules the house. Doesn't everyone got through 40 pounds of dog food a week? Total weight for all four is around 600 pounds. If dog hair was money, I would never have to work again.


  LOL, well my dog is an only child and she is definitely Queen of my house! Speaking of dog hair, I went to the store the other day and the cashier asked me if I had a cat because of the hair on my coat. I told her my dog can out-shed any cat thankyouverymuch LOL. ;-)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 27, 2015)

Just tried Rose Ashes again on top of my faded Mac Eclair paint pot.  I put it on a bit heavier this time.  I really like it.  It really pops.  It is still pretty pink on me though.  I probably will end up at the store I bought it tomorrow.  I may try the Flannel color again just to see the difference.  I guess I will have to buy another eye tint now.  I don't know which one I should get.

  As for the Maharajah collection - when it rains it pours.  I didn't really mind waiting for this collection.  Too many wants right now.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 27, 2015)

I have 2 cats too...needless to say I use a Dyson daily. Yes, had to "borrow" Daddy's credit card. Quietly got it out of his wallet while he was napping on the couch after dinner....


----------



## katred (Feb 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have 2 cats too...needless to say I use a Dyson daily. Yes, had to "borrow" Daddy's credit card. Quietly got it out of his wallet while he was napping on the couch after dinner....


  That's a great fur family you have! We have five cats, so I'm basically sitting on a fortune in cat hair if it ever becomes valuable.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 28, 2015)

Ah! I want garconne fatal based on the promo pic... However, the RE pink blush looks NOTHING like the promo pic based on those swatches you linked us, Ella. Maybe it's my phone making 'em look so good on bloomingdales.   I shall wait for swatches!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I shall wait for swatches!


  I know. I have no idea what the colors are going to look like. Having absolutely no patience whatsoever to wait any longer for more swatches, I decided to play guinea pig and test them out myself. I bought all three Flash Lacquers and the 604 and 512 REs. In a previous swatch (I think it was @katred who posted - here: http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=jadecogirl&month=01-2015&date=12&group=9&gblog=170 ), the RE 511 and Rouge d'armani 513 looked really similar, and I prefer the Rouge d'armani formula so I figured I'd wait and order that and the NP whenever it pops up. 

  I'm REALLY taking a risk here because I don't usually go for fuchsias, but these look like they have enough purple (or in the case of the 512 promo pic, red (maybe??)) that I could wear them. I'll soon find out!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 28, 2015)

I would have skipped the lipstick. It reminds of a Chanel I already own. The other lipsticks are very much like Tom Ford summer 2014 release. The other ones also remind me of a Chanel the SA I work with wore quite often last summer. I do Vamp, but blow out pinks, not so much. My 604 haul should be here hopefully by Wed.


----------



## katred (Feb 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I would have skipped the lipstick. It reminds of a Chanel I already own. The other lipsticks are very much like Tom Ford summer 2014 release. The other ones also remind me of a Chanel the SA I work with wore quite often last summer. I do Vamp, but blow out pinks, not so much. My 604 haul should be here hopefully by Wed.


  Being a fuchsia/ bright lip/ vampy lip maven, I feel like these are designed for me, which might explain my excitement. I'll be curious to know what you think of the 604s!


----------



## ashievic (Feb 28, 2015)

will post once they arrive


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm fairly new to armani, what's the difference between the REs and the Rouge D'Armani lipsticks? Thanks!

  Can't wait to see everyones swatches! They do look like colors I'd gravitate towards.


----------



## dvdiest (Feb 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm fairly new to armani, what's the difference between the REs and the Rouge D'Armani lipsticks? Thanks!  Can't wait to see everyones swatches! They do look like colors I'd gravitate towards.


  I basically have most of the colors of both lines of lipsticks, but I am sitting here at a loss as to how to put the differences into words!  I would be a great blogger.  Lol.  But the RDAs were my first loves for high end lipsticks and I would collect every color.  The REs are gorgeous too, I am just unprepared to explain the difference without playing with them.  Maybe tomorrow.  One thing that I had never noticed but my mom is the one who pointed out she didn't love the scent of the REs.  I hadn't notice they had a scent before.  The RDAs have no scent.


----------



## EllaS (Feb 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm fairly new to armani, what's the difference between the REs and the Rouge D'Armani lipsticks? Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyones swatches! They do look like colors I'd gravitate towards.


  I don't have a massive collection, but in my personal experience I find the Rouge d'Armani (and Rouge d'Armani sheers) are a bit more balm-like, a bit more sheer, and a bit slipperier than the RE, which is by comparison a bit thicker and more opaque and has a bit less slip. But the biggest thing for me is - like @dvdiest mentioned - the RE have a fragrance that isn't my favorite. I can put up with it and it does fade, but I don't personally like it. On the plus side, I don't detect a bad taste despite the fragrance. Rouge d'Armani and Rouge d'Armani Sheers are fragrance-free and are among my favorite lippies ever. I reach for them all the time because they're just so fool-proof. No matter how dry or flakey my lips are, they just seem to glide on and wear well. But they're not as creamy or slippery as, say, the new Chanel Rouge Cocos, so in my experience the wear time is better. The wear time on the RE is the best among them though. The couple I have are VERY opaque and I find I typically dab the color on and distribute it with my finger because otherwise it would be "too much" for me (granted they are darker colors though - and I tend to go easy with darker shades to begin with). But I'm not an opaque, bold lip gal. If you are, you might prefer the RE (but that is not to say that the Rouge d'Armani are not pigmented, because they are). In contrast, I swipe straight from the bullet and layer numerous times with both the Rouge d'Armani and Rouge d'Armani sheers. They're all good. I just wish the RE didn't have a fragrance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Really???  This color looks so pink on my lid.  It looked quite peachy in the store.  I will try it again and use a heavier layer and see if that makes a difference.  Thanks!
> 
> The color is nice just not what I thought.  I was very unsure of the formula.  How much to put on?  Do I need a primer?  I will play around with it more.  I wanted a color that I could wear everyday since I wanted to stick to one until I saw how much I liked the formula since I know cremes can be tricky.


   I use a primer per my usual MU routine.  I love the eye tints and it was really hard for me to stop at 6 of these things!!!.  I'm obsessed  I would say Senso #6, a bronzy 
   brown might be a nice everyday color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> *I find that they don't take too long to dry! If you do a very thin coat *and let them dry with your eyes closed for a minute, they shouldn't smear all over. I find once they are dry I can pat / touch my eyes and they don't transfer. They stay fabulously for me and don't fade!


    I love that about the Eye Tints---once they're set, they don't budge!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

katred said:


> I wanted to try to order Sapphire Spider, but it's so expensive compared to here. (And even here, they're $40cad.)
> 
> If it's any help, my eyes are quite hooded and I haven't had a creasing problem. I look down while they're drying but it seriously hasn't been an issue.


   I'm a fellow hoodie Katred and I haven't had any creasing or smudging issues.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that about the Eye Tints---once they're set, they don't budge!


  I'm excited to get the eye tints. I have 10 in my loves list just waiting for the next VIB sale.  I hope I can wait that long, but I may appease myself with one (likely Senso) for the time being.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi I'm new to Armani   I only have one mascara that I bought a few years back now  But I don't use it now ( due to it being so old lol ) even though it's not dried up   I only used it a few  I may get the flannel eye tint not sure yet though


----------



## beautycool (Mar 1, 2015)

These look lovely Hun  What are they are mean what colours are they ? Are they very dark too ?  I don't know nothing about armani  make up apart from the mascaras  And I'm wanting a lippy but I cannot remember what number it was


----------



## ashievic (Mar 1, 2015)

The RE's call to fame is the wear time. I went to a Master Class at Neiman's about a year or so ago. The hot shot MA said this was developed to last through eating, drinking, and hours of wear. Other then that, and yes the fragrance I don't see much difference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm excited to get the eye tints. I have 10 in my loves list just waiting for the next VIB sale.  I hope I can wait that long, but I may appease myself with one (likely Senso) for the time being.


    Senso is really pretty.  Tow of them are sold out on Sephora but I don't recall that Senso was one of them.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 2, 2015)

Runway Fall 2015 collection:




Grazia UK @grazia_live Oh hello @giorgio...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## ashievic (Mar 2, 2015)

This is killing me!!!! Way too many new releases, my wallet has burned up from the smoking credit card usage!!!! The Tom Ford teasers for the Summer 2015 release, Chanel, and I need a raise!!!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous packaging for Runway Fall! They're really upping their game (to the detriment of my poor wallet)!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 4, 2015)

Is the Maharajah collection LE? I really want to pick up the lipsticks.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 4, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Is the Maharajah collection LE? I really want to pick up the lipsticks.


  According to their website, the entire collection is limited. http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/collections/fuchsia-maharajah.aspx

  Click on any of the items to get the full description:

_"Inspired by the delicate beauty and lively, saturated colours of Indian embroideries, fuchsia takes the starring role in a radiant and audacious limited-edition collection."_


----------



## ashievic (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, the entire collection is LE.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)

My Runway collection is to arrive today!!! Got delayed due to weather. Gosh, FedEx doesn't realize weather should not be an issue when it comes to latest products???? At least FedEx comes no later then mid afternoon. UPS comes at dinner, so kind of hard to get by the question, "what did you get now?" from my Dad. Bloomies ships weird, it was UPS who now has given the package to regular mail. It should come today or tomorrow for the 604 lipstick and gloss. Yes, I have found there is a difference in the same color number when it is gloss and lipstick. That is why I purchased both forms of 604.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)

FedEx arrived!!! The lip stick and shadows are all SUPER SHEER!!!! On my pale skin the colors barely show up. The lipsticks goes on clear and has sparkles, it does feel a bit gritty. The shadows are all very soft. If you want a truly natural look. These would work. I used the sponge applicator and swipe several times. 

  The lipstick is on the left, then it is colors from the palette in order with the pressed powder across the top. Again, on me, they barely show up. The middle shadow is matte and the rest are sparkles.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My Runway collection is to arrive today!!! Got delayed due to weather. Gosh, FedEx doesn't realize weather should not be an issue when it comes to latest products???? At least FedEx comes no later then mid afternoon. UPS comes at dinner, so kind of hard to get by the question, "what did you get now?" from my Dad. Bloomies ships weird, it was UPS who now has given the package to regular mail. It should come today or tomorrow for the 604 lipstick and gloss. Yes, I have found there is a difference in the same color number when it is gloss and lipstick. That is why I purchased both forms of 604.


  With UPS-MI, first the package is in UPS' possession, and then it is handed off to USPS. It always confuses me too; it's a less expensive way to mail packages than traditional UPS. Thanks for the pics! The powder is drool-worthy.


----------



## katred (Mar 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> FedEx arrived!!! The lip stick and shadows are all SUPER SHEER!!!! On my pale skin the colors barely show up. The lipsticks goes on clear and has sparkles, it does feel a bit gritty. The shadows are all very soft. If you want a truly natural look. These would work. I used the sponge applicator and swipe several times.
> 
> The lipstick is on the left, then it is colors from the palette in order with the pressed powder across the top. Again, on me, they barely show up. The middle shadow is matte and the rest are sparkles.


  Hm... I really do like the colours, but I don't like the idea that they'd take a lot to build up. At that price, they should be effortless. Thanks very much for the swatches! (I love your new avatar, by the way)


----------



## EllaS (Mar 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


>


  Thank you so much for the swatches! I think the colors are about what I expected. I anticipated it would be a rather soft collection. Actually based on your swatch that lippie reminds me a little bit of my Guerlain KissKiss in Golden Girl. Do you think you can make them work? Sorry they don't pack a little more punch. The colors are pretty though, and as you say, if you're going for a nude look, I think this is lovely. But I'm like you - nude is one thing, but sheer and almost invisible is another!

  My Fuchsia Maharaja purchases were supposed to come today but we got 10 inches of snow so I figured USPS wouldn't come at all. But I checked the tracking data just in case. They claim they attempted to deliver it at 9am (when there was maybe 2 inches on the ground...and I was sitting at my desk by the window and can always hear the mail truck...and heard nothing). Said they were unable to deliver the package and left a notice and that I'd have to pick up the package at the PO listed on the notice. Guess what. NO NOTICE. Just a big fat lie. Boo. So I don't even know where the package is since there are a couple different POs near me. So tomorrow morning I'm calling to investigate. As soon as I can find the package I will post swatches!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)

The lipstick reminds me of the Chanel Gold from many years ago. As in probably 20, I was a little girl when my mom had it. It truly goes on nude with gold sparkles in it. The eye shadows can be built up. If you have the incredible cafe au lait or rich mahogany skin tone, these would really pop. The pressed powder can easily work as a setting powder for me being the Casper I am. For others it can work as a lovely highlighter. No regrets in getting it. I was thinking that the TF cream shadow from Spring 2015 as a base with these might work well. 

  My 604's are stuck in the USPS system somewhere, ugh....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 5, 2015)

The 604's are now lingering in the town next to me, perhaps it will make it the 2 miles to my house??? I did pull out the 604 in the sheer formula from last summer called the ribbon collection. It is quite lavender. One never knows for sure the same number will look in the gloss or the CC formula. Maybe tomorrow I will know????


----------



## katred (Mar 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The 604's are now lingering in the town next to me, perhaps it will make it the 2 miles to my house??? I did pull out the 604 in the sheer formula from last summer called the ribbon collection. It is quite lavender. One never knows for sure the same number will look in the gloss or the CC formula. Maybe tomorrow I will know????


  That's infuriating! One of my counters still has the 604 sheer from last summer and I've been contemplating picking it up. I actually have the discontinued Rouge d'Armani 604 and I think it would be funny to get it in ALL the formulas.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 6, 2015)

They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak. 







  L to R: FL 511 Pink Blush, FL 512 Maharajah, FL 604 Garconne Fatale, RE 604 Garconne Fatale, RE 512 Maharajah. As you can see, the FLs and REs of the same number are pretty well spot on in color. The 512 RE is quite out of my comfort zone but no question it's a gorgeous shade. Saks has everything up now, including the NPs and the Rouge D'armani which Bloomies was still missing last I checked.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 6, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome!  Thanks for the swatches and the Saks info.  I am off to order!!  (Probably one of everything!)


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a few questions:   Do you think the maharaja collection will sell out fast?   What are the glosses like?   What is the difference between the rouge d'armani and the REs?


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 6, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: FL 511 Pink Blush, FL 512 Maharajah, FL 604 Garconne Fatale, RE 604 Garconne Fatale, RE 512 Maharajah. As you can see, the FLs and REs of the same number are pretty well spot on in color. The 512 RE is quite out of my comfort zone but no question it's a gorgeous shade. Saks has everything up now, including the NPs and the Rouge D'armani which Bloomies was still missing last I checked.


  These swatches and info have been so helpful! I've been searching in vain for the RA on Bloomies. I thought I didn't know where to look. Lol.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 6, 2015)

They would all be different colors. Some close others totally different then the others. The grit in the Walking Dead lipstick from Runway 2015 has gotten less gritty, but it is so Walking Dead. I put the clear orange gloss from Chanel Summer 2014 over it, made it look like I didn't belong in the morgue.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 6, 2015)

My 604's came today. They have them now in stock at the counter at NM in Northbrook. No nail polish. They also have the 514 one that is the different formula. My SA at NM told me the pinks are very similar, so pick one, no need for all. The 604 are a hot item. I actually like them.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They would all be different colors. Some close others totally different then the others. The grit in the Walking Dead lipstick from Runway 2015 has gotten less gritty, but it is so Walking Dead. I put the clear orange gloss from Chanel Summer 2014 over it, made it look like I didn't belong in the morgue.


  Glad you're making the lippie work! It actually sounds really pretty, but you're right it may be better combined with something a little more "alive". ;-)


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 6, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> What is the difference between the rouge d'armani and the REs?


  For me, the RDAs are actually a little longer lasting than the REs.  The RDAs are a little more light-weight, with tons of pigment.  Goes on smooth then dries down a little and lasts!  I am wearing 402 today (one of my favs), and it lasts all day through lunch too.  The REs are a little "thicker" maybe, because of the "care" properties.  The brighter colors are also very pigmented, but I find these easy to wear a little more sheer if you want or a few more swipes makes them super opaque.  Some of the lighter colors I need a few swipes to make them really opaque.  All of the colors in both lines are very gorgeous!


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, I just basically ordered the entire collection from Saks (NO TAX!!), minus one of the Flash Lacquers (for now, only because I forget to wear all my glosses) and the RDA 512 (I need to check my stash, I'm sure I already have this one.  Now whether it is a dupe or not remains to be seen....).

  I am trying to not feel guilty because I really have avoided most of the Spring collections so far, uh, except for a few Tom Ford duos of course!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 6, 2015)

I like the glosses better for me. In my job, I can slip them in shirt sleeve and touch up on the go. Plus if you ever have to work in super hot areas of the county like I do at times, the lipsticks literally melt. The same thing if you are stuck in Western Montana and it is so cold, the glosses work better if you are stuck in the middle of BFI as I am with my job. So frigid temps or super hot temps the lipsticks don't work well. Of course for those who have a normal life. This would not be an issue. The glosses are more sheer, except for the Maestro matte ones. Those are very pigmented and opaque.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 6, 2015)

One more thing, most stores got very limited amounts of product. Some never did get the Runway collection. So yes, I would order soon. Not sure when they will  be on the Armani website.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 6, 2015)

I was correct, the pressed powder in the Walking Dead compact is a perfect setting powder if you are a NW 10 or NW15 (MAC), BR10 or BR20 (YSL), #3 (Armani), 010 (Dior), or Alabaster (Tom Ford). Think I have enough foundation??? Or if you have a lovely darker complexion, incredible highlighter. Not sparkle so you don't look like a disco ball....yes, a reference my brother often uses when I go far too sparkles.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 6, 2015)

I just received a notice from FedEx, there is a Nation wide disruption in service due to severe weather conditions at their hub Memphis. So for all of us waiting for something it might be awhile before we receive our goodies. I am waiting for nail polish from the Runway collection. It was suppose to be here yesterday.


----------



## katred (Mar 6, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: FL 511 Pink Blush, FL 512 Maharajah, FL 604 Garconne Fatale, RE 604 Garconne Fatale, RE 512 Maharajah. As you can see, the FLs and REs of the same number are pretty well spot on in color. The 512 RE is quite out of my comfort zone but no question it's a gorgeous shade. Saks has everything up now, including the NPs and the Rouge D'armani which Bloomies was still missing last I checked.


  Those are everything. I want all of them. Thank you very much for the awatches.   





throwitawaynow said:


> I have a few questions:   Do you think the maharaja collection will sell out fast?   What are the glosses like?   What is the difference between the rouge d'armani and the REs?


  1. Sort of what others have said- Armani collections don't tend to move that fast, and they don't have coverage on some of the larger beauty blogs or YT channels, so there's never as much of a buzz. It's more about how much stock counters get, which varies from one release to another. Best to call your counter and see what they've got. On the bright side, if you're in the US, things tend to hang around on the Armani website forever.   2. I like the glosses, although not as Minh as the previous formulation. They last fairly well and aren't heavy or sticky. I find them somewhat similar in feel to Chanel glossimers.   3.  I find the RDA formula more pigmented in one swipe, and that they have a creamier, glossier finish. Both last really well on me. The REs feel like a soft balm and they really do make my lips feel better as I wear them. They seem to "hug" the lips a little, although they don't feel really heavy. I find that the REs can be applied more sheer in a single pass, or built up a little. Honestly, both are among my favourites.   





dvdiest said:


> For me, the RDAs are actually a little longer lasting than the REs.  The RDAs are a little more light-weight, with tons of pigment.  Goes on smooth then dries down a little and lasts!  I am wearing 402 today (one of my favs), and it lasts all day through lunch too.  The REs are a little "thicker" maybe, because of the "care" properties.  The brighter colors are also very pigmented, but I find these easy to wear a little more sheer if you want or a few more swipes makes them super opaque.  Some of the lighter colors I need a few swipes to make them really opaque.  All of the colors in both lines are very gorgeous!


  ^This. My experience has been very similar (and RdA 402 is amazing).  





ashievic said:


> I was correct, the pressed powder in the Walking Dead compact is a perfect setting powder if you are a NW 10 or NW15 (MAC), BR10 or BR20 (YSL), #3 (Armani), 010 (Dior), or Alabaster (Tom Ford). Think I have enough foundation??? Or if you have a lovely darker complexion, incredible highlighter. Not sparkle so you don't look like a disco ball....yes, a reference my brother often uses when I go far too sparkles.


  Walking Dead compact... Cannot stop giggling... That actually sounds like it might match my complexion, though...


----------



## EllaS (Mar 6, 2015)

Gahhh this collection is just so gorgeous!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 6, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's crazy but I really like everything.  I'm hoping I can be patient and take my time getting these throughout the season.  I'm not sure which one to try first but I'm leaning toward the Pink Blush lip gloss.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 7, 2015)

If you used the  Armani gloss in the 700's over this, it would really pop. The one that looks blue, don't be scared, it would bring out the color better.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 7, 2015)

Love the 604 gloss!!!! My nail polish from Runway is stuck somewhere in TN, no date given for when it might appear....


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Garconne Fatale duo is so gorgeous. I quite like Pink Blush too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 7, 2015)

Armani at Bloomingdale's instagrammed that they have the collection.  I'm so tempted to run down there.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 7, 2015)

Might want to schlep down there. Those who snooze, lose....again, very limited amounts sent to most stores.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm in the midst of swatching these lovelies. Just finished the 604s and thought it might help any of you who need any additional nudging ;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lip swatches were taken in natural daylight. The color appears deeper and more plum in lower light situations and indoors, as you can see in the arm swatches. They're each pretty on their own, but they also really are perfect together.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Armani at Bloomingdale's instagrammed that they have the collection.  I'm so tempted to run down there.


  Yay, do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always good if you can see them in person.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 7, 2015)

Bloomie's online is sold out of 604 gloss. It is gorgeous. You know it is good when even your brother says something nice.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I'm in the midst of swatching these lovelies. Just finished the 604s and thought it might help any of you who need any additional nudging ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So pretty on you! Do we know if Sephora will get this collection?


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's the 511 gloss. I LOVE this! And I'm not a pink girl AT ALL - but this is so vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> So pretty on you! Do we know if Sephora will get this collection?


  Thank you!! Hmm...I wouldn't hold out for Sephora. I feel like they just recently started carrying GA online and they still don't have a complete selection of shades. I've noticed for some brands they just never seem to get all the releases. YSL is one - several things I was interested in never turned up there. I know some of the bigger stores carry GA in store - might be worth calling if there's one near you.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 7, 2015)

511 looks like TF Incorrigible from last summer. The nail polish 511 from pics looks like Chanel's Pink Tonic from Summer 2014. One of my time fav's. It also looks like Chanel Tutu just released in the gloss form.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's the 511 gloss. I LOVE this! And I'm not a pink girl AT ALL - but this is so vibrant and gorgeous!


  These all look amazing on you!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Whew, epic swatch fest today! Finally here are the RE and FL in 512 Maharajah.

  I have to say when I saw the first few initial swatches of the collection the differences between the shades looked very subtle but these are 3 distinctly different lippie shades. I did order the Rouge d'Armani from Saks too so I'm hoping that one is distinct enough to justify yet another fuchsia lippie. LOL.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> These all look amazing on you!


  Aww, thanks!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Mar 7, 2015)

Where are you girls finding the new Maharajah collection? I don't see it online anywhere.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Where are you girls finding the new Maharajah collection? I don't see it online anywhere.


  The full collection is up at Saks.com! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bloomies has some items as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> They have arrived! Hoping to do lip swatches of each of them over the next day or two but here's a quick sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous Ella!!!!  So nice of you to take the time to swatch them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I'm in the midst of swatching these lovelies. Just finished the 604s and thought it might help any of you who need any additional nudging ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   So, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Here's the 511 gloss. I LOVE this! And I'm not a pink girl AT ALL - but this is so vibrant and gorgeous!


 Oh these pinks are killing me!!!  LOVE!!!  It looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Whew, epic swatch fest today! Finally here are the RE and FL in 512 Maharajah.
> 
> I have to say when I saw the first few initial swatches of the collection the differences between the shades looked very subtle but these are 3 distinctly different lippie shades. I did order the Rouge d'Armani from Saks too so I'm hoping that one is distinct enough to justify yet another fuchsia lippie. LOL.


  Gorgeous!  You wear them all so well!!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh these pinks are killing me!!!  LOVE!!!  It looks beautiful on you!!!


  Aww thank you Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not even a pink lady and the pinks are killing me too! LOL Do you think you'll pick up anything? Packs a lot more punch than the runway collection! They went from the nudest of nudes to some serious color!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Aww thank you Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I haven't decided Ella.  I'm still trying to catch up with all of the new things that I've recently purchased and haven't yet used



I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I haven't decided Ella.  I'm still trying to catch up with all of the new things that I've recently purchased and haven't yet used
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed.


  I can relate! I think one of the reasons I do these swatches is so my goodies don't just sit unused in their boxes! At least I can say I've tried them! LOL


----------



## katred (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I can relate! I think one of the reasons I do these swatches is so my goodies don't just sit unused in their boxes! At least I can say I've tried them! LOL


  This is the reason I end up doing makeup every day, although I work from home and often don't see anyone other than The Great Enabler. It's all about playing around and seeing how thighs look.  Edit: Thighs??? I meant THINGS. How did autocorrect get "thighs"? I don't put makeup on my thighs. Ever.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2015)

katred said:


> This is the reason I end up doing makeup every day, although I work from home and often don't see anyone other than The Great Enabler. It's all about playing around and seeing how thighs look.  Edit: Thighs??? I meant THINGS. How did autocorrect get "thighs"? I don't put makeup on my thighs. Ever.


  :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I can relate! I think one of the reasons I do these swatches is so my goodies don't just sit unused in their boxes! At least I can say I've tried them! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Watching & enjoying another soccer match Katred?


----------



## EllaS (Mar 8, 2015)

katred said:


> This is the reason I end up doing makeup every day, although I work from home and often don't see anyone other than The Great Enabler. It's all about playing around and seeing how thighs look.  Edit: Thighs??? I meant THINGS. How did autocorrect get "thighs"? I don't put makeup on my thighs. Ever.


  Oh come now. Ample room for swatching (to think I've been foolishly using my puny forearm all this time!). Prime candidate for contouring...never say never @katred!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 8, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Whew, epic swatch fest today! Finally here are the RE and FL in 512 Maharajah.   I have to say when I saw the first few initial swatches of the collection the differences between the shades looked very subtle but these are 3 distinctly different lippie shades. I did order the Rouge d'Armani from Saks too so I'm hoping that one is distinct enough to justify yet another fuchsia lippie. LOL.


   They all look lovely on you  I really love the pinky lipstick but maybe too bright for me  ️your swatches thank you  I haven't got no armani lippy or glosses yet nothing from armani yet


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 8, 2015)

katred said:


> This is the reason I end up doing makeup every day, although I work from home and often don't see anyone other than The Great Enabler. It's all about playing around and seeing how thighs look.  Edit: Thighs??? I meant THINGS. How did autocorrect get "thighs"? I don't put makeup on my thighs. Ever.


  LOL!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 9, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Where are you girls finding the new Maharajah collection? I don't see it online anywhere.


It is up at Neiman's too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Runway Fall 2015 collection:
> 
> Grazia UK @grazia_live Oh hello @giorgio...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


so pretty


----------



## ashievic (Mar 9, 2015)

I think it is fair to say this Spring has been a killer on the wallet. So many good collections at once. Sat night while I was working, a customer told me, I was very pretty. No he was not hitting on me. He asked me what lipstick I was wearing. His wife was too scared to ask. I told him, if you give a large tip, I will tell you. He did, so I told him and even told him where she could purchase it. Usually some collections suck while others are outstanding. This time far too many lines got it right.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Gahhh this collection is just so gorgeous!


Thanks for posting Ellas  Your swatches are beautiful


----------



## ashievic (Mar 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> so pretty


but what is in the pretty packages????


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> but what is in the pretty packages????


lol  That's what I want to know but the packaging is pretty can't wait to find out


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Ellas do u have any idea what lip color she is wearing its stunning I need


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think it is fair to say this Spring has been a killer on the wallet. So many good collections at once. Sat night while I was working, a customer told me, I was very pretty. No he was not hitting on me. He asked me what lipstick I was wearing. His wife was too scared to ask. I told him, if you give a large tip, I will tell you. He did, so I told him and even told him where she could purchase it. Usually some collections suck while others are outstanding. This time far too many lines got it right.


i agree  So many great collections this spring


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think it is fair to say this Spring has been a killer on the wallet. So many good collections at once. Sat night while I was working, a customer told me, I was very pretty. No he was not hitting on me. He asked me what lipstick I was wearing. His wife was too scared to ask. I told him, if you give a large tip, I will tell you. He did, so I told him and even told him where she could purchase it. Usually some collections suck while others are outstanding. This time far too many lines got it right.


   So what lipstick were you wearing?


----------



## EllaS (Mar 9, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > Ellas do u have any idea what lip color she is wearing its stunning I need


  I'm almost certain she's wearing #604! Definitely the Rouge Ecstasy but could have also layered the 604 Flash Lacquer on top.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I'm almost certain she's wearing #604! Definitely the Rouge Ecstasy but could have also layered the 604 Flash Lacquer on top.


Thank u thank u I'm on the hunt for it now its stunning


----------



## EllaS (Mar 9, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I haven't got no armani lippy or glosses yet nothing from armani yet


  Aww thanks hon. It's a little out of my comfort zone but I think it's a nice color to have for "special occasions" LOL. It's gorgeous - just more bold than I usually wear. I think you can't go wrong with the Armani lippies so whenever you decide to get one I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 9, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Aww thanks hon. It's a little out of my comfort zone but I think it's a nice color to have for "special occasions" LOL. It's gorgeous - just more bold than I usually wear. I think you can't go wrong with the Armani lippies so whenever you decide to get one I'm sure you'll love it!


   Everything always looks great on you Hun  Thanks Hun maybe one day I will get a ga lippy lol ))))) that red packaging  Have you ladies got aload or Just  a few armani  items


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Mar 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It is up at Neiman's too.


  Thanks for the heads up. I originally tried at Saks but they were already out of stock on the polishes. As soon as I saw your post, I ran over to Neimanmarcus.com and quickly placed my order. Hope it comes quickly. Those colors look like they were made for me!!!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 10, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Have you ladies got aload or Just a few armani items


  Personally I've only started to become a GA fangirl in the last couple of years, so I don't have loads of products, but I'm working my way there! LOL. I think I started with a nail polish (#400) and was in love. Then I got a few of the Eyes to Kill eyeshadows (in the pots) and was amazed by them, and I think that was what got me hooked! Since then I've gotten a couple Fluid Sheers, a few of the macro solo eyeshadows, mascara and a handful of lippies. Once you dip your toe in the brand, you might have a hard time turning back!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 10, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I originally tried at Saks but they were already out of stock on the polishes. As soon as I saw your post, I ran over to Neimanmarcus.com and quickly placed my order. Hope it comes quickly. Those colors look like they were made for me!!!


  Glad you were able to find the products you wanted! Sounds like this collection is selling out faster than usual for GA. I can see why - the colors are fabulous!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm on the hunt for it now its stunning


  Yay I hope you find it Glammy! I think #604 is probably going to be one of the more popular shades in this collection.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Whew, epic swatch fest today! Finally here are the RE and FL in 512 Maharajah.
> 
> I have to say when I saw the first few initial swatches of the collection the differences between the shades looked very subtle but these are 3 distinctly different lippie shades. I did order the Rouge d'Armani from Saks too so I'm hoping that one is distinct enough to justify yet another fuchsia lippie. LOL.
> 
> ...


  Speaking of contouring body parts other than the face.  Does anyone watch Shahs of Sunset?  Did you see MJ contouring her arms?  I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I remember reading something or seeing something that said contour products would be really big this year.  I guess so.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 10, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I can't figure out whether I'd like the Rouge d'Armani or the Rouge Ectsasy in this color.
> 
> I did get the Rouge d'Armani too. Should arrive tomorrow I think. So if you want to wait a day or so I can swatch them to compare. I actually thought it was the RE 511 that was closest to the RDA, but with so few swatches to go on, I really have no idea!
> 
> ...


  LOL OMG how did I miss that? I watched the season premiere but I keep forgetting what night it's on so I missed last night. Leave it to MJ to work the trend.


----------



## katred (Mar 10, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I did get the Rouge d'Armani too. Should arrive tomorrow I think. So if you want to wait a day or so I can swatch them to compare. I actually thought it was the RE 511 that was closest to the RDA, but with so few swatches to go on, I really have no idea!
> 
> LOL OMG how did I miss that? I watched the season premiere but I keep forgetting what night it's on so I missed last night. Leave it to MJ to work the trend.


  I look forward to seeing your swatches, as always. I have a feeling that when this collection does land at my counters (and, to be fair, I haven't visited them lately, so it might have arrived), I'm just going to walk up and say "I WANT ALL THE LIPS."


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 10, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Have you ladies got aload or Just a few armani items


  I think it's safe to say that I have "a load" of Armani goodies.  I think I have more of this brand than any other.  The only thing I haven't really started buying from GA are those two-level palettes that run about $88 or $98.  I've just never pulled the trigger for some reason.  And I don't think I've ever been disappointed in anything from this brand either.  I think we all have a brand or two that we have a special weakness for, and GA is definitely that for me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I think it's safe to say that I have "a load" of Armani goodies.  I think I have more of this brand than any other.  The only thing I haven't really started buying from GA are those two-level palettes that run about $88 or $98.  I've just never pulled the trigger for some reason.  And I don't think I've ever been disappointed in anything from this brand either.  I think we all have a brand or two that we have a special weakness for, and GA is definitely that for me.


  You must have a wonderful collection!  Maybe you shouldn't start.  The split levels are getting pricier and pricier.  The runway one is $125.  I still keep mulling it over though.  I'm really curious about the runway lipstick.  I almost ordered it.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I think it's safe to say that *I have "a load" of Armani goodies*.  I think I have more of this brand than any other.  The only thing I haven't really started buying from GA are those two-level palettes that run about $88 or $98.  I've just never pulled the trigger for some reason.  And I don't think I've ever been disappointed in anything from this brand either.  I think we all have a brand or two that we have a special weakness for, and GA is definitely that for me.


  Please share your favorites with us!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It was in the last episode. It was in one of those quick minute block between commercials.  If you fast forward or skip like I do, you could miss it.
> 
> 
> You must have a wonderful collection!  Maybe you shouldn't start.  The split levels are getting pricier and pricier.  The runway one is $125.  I still keep mulling it over though.  I'm really curious about the runway lipstick.  I almost ordered it.


The runway lipstick would look great on someone with darker complexion. On a fair or super fair complexion it is not great. I purchased the Holiday and the Runway eyeshadow/pressed powder compact. They actually can be used together for a great neutral look. Got the nail polish yesterday from Runway. Not sure the jump in price of 10.00 was worth it. Yes, it came in a little cloth bag. Which I toss in a drawer along with all the velvet pouches that come with products. I do own all shades of the singles GA came out with about a year or so ago. Yes, I even got the shades only sold in Europe and Asia.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The runway lipstick would look great on someone with darker complexion. On a fair or super fair complexion it is not great. I purchased the Holiday and the Runway eyeshadow/pressed powder compact. They actually can be used together for a great neutral look. Got the nail polish yesterday from Runway. Not sure the jump in price of 10.00 was worth it. Yes, it came in a little cloth bag. Which I toss in a drawer along with all the velvet pouches that come with products. *I do own all shades of the singles GA came out with about a year or so ago. Yes, I even got the shades only sold in Europe and Asia. *


  Oh you are GOOD! I was so upset we didn't get those shades - they are gorgeous! I've only got 4 of the solos but they're superb. There are many GA items I want to collect more of...perhaps when the 20% off promotion rolls around I'll splurge.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *It was in the last episode. It was in one of those quick minute block between commercials.  If you fast forward or skip like I do, you could miss it.*
> 
> 
> You must have a wonderful collection!  Maybe you shouldn't start.  The split levels are getting pricier and pricier.  The runway one is $125.  I still keep mulling it over though.  I'm really curious about the runway lipstick.  I almost ordered it.


  Yep, I totally missed it. I definitely need to go back and check that out. MJ is so crazy LOL.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 11, 2015)

The 513 Maharajah Rouge d'Armani has arrived (make note the number is 513 for the RDA - I have seen it reported as 512 online, but on the box it is 513)! Haven't had a chance to lip swatch yet, but here are some quick swatches side by side so you can compare. The Rouge d'Armani is cooler than the 512 Rouge Ecstasy, which by comparison is also redder. The only one I don't have is the 511 Rouge Ecstasy which I *thought* might be similar to the Rouge d'Armani based on early swatches, but I really don't know. I probably won't get 511 unless I see a swatch that convinces me it is significantly different. At this point I feel like I can't justify any more fuchsia lipsticks.  This is how I put my foot down. I buy everything in the collection...but one thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Which reminds me...I got the nail polishes today and in the bottle they appear to be a jelly-like formula! I could be wrong, but they don't look as opaque as my other Armani polishes. I'm very intrigued now.

  top to bottom: Rouge Ecstasy 604, Rouge Ecstasy 512, Rouge d'Armani 513




  Left to Right: Rouge d'Armani 513, Rouge Ecstasy 512, Rouge Ecstasy 604


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, waiting for the sale is good. Provided you have patience. I have the patience of a gnat. Plus with my job, I seem to be stuck in BFI with no wi-fi during the sale.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

Going to Neiman's tomorrow to see the others besides 604, which I did purchase. Will decide if these are a must have....with Mr. Ford coming in about 5 weeks, need to pace myself.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

Just applied the Runway nail polish. The finish is a semi-matte. Not sheer at all, didn't really a second coat. Since I have no patience I did use Seche top coat, so the finish is now shiny. Deep mid tone golden brown with subtle gold sparkles. Nails too wet to take pic. Will do later. Not sure it is worth the extra 10.00, but heck I have it. Actually like to color.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Just applied the Runway nail polish. The finish is a semi-matte. Not sheer at all, didn't really a second coat. Since I have no patience I did use Seche top coat, so the finish is now shiny. Deep mid tone golden brown with subtle gold sparkles. Nails too wet to take pic. Will do later. Not sure it is worth the extra 10.00, but heck I have it. Actually like to color.


  I think the runway polish is really similar to another polish they released in Fall last year - Velvet Incense #214. Both look gorgeous, but I'm perplexed as to why they'd put out such a similar shade...and charge an additional $10 for it. But I do love their nail polishes. Glad you like the color.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I've been avoiding the TF thread because I can't bear to think about another collection already LOL. So the release should be around mid-April you think?
> 
> I think the runway polish is really similar to another polish they released in Fall last year - Velvet Incense #214. Both look gorgeous, but I'm perplexed as to why they'd put out such a similar shade...and charge an additional $10 for it. But I do love their nail polishes. Glad you like the color.


Here it is. I had and returned the ones from last Fall. They were dull and just yuck. Without the fast dry top coat, it is semi-matte. A slight shine. Good formula.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

It actually matches well the new Dior release with the eyeliner in the compact. Tadzio mascara goes well with the Runway eyeshadows too. TF release should be in late April. Probably around the 25th or so. I urge others be careful if you pre-order with TF website. I have found in the past, they will just never fill them, and never tell you. As in the case when I ordered Julian from the Lips and Boys collection.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 11, 2015)

The Runway polish is darker then Woodstone released last fall and has more depth in interesting colors hidden in it. I do not regret purchasing this. Still think the 10.00 more for the sack is a bit much.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 11, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I've been avoiding the TF thread because I can't bear to think about another collection already LOL. So the release should be around mid-April you think?
> 
> I think the runway polish is really similar to another polish they released in Fall last year - Velvet Incense #214. Both look gorgeous, but I'm perplexed as to why they'd put out such a similar shade...and charge an additional $10 for it. But I do love their nail polishes. Glad you like the color.


  Someone in the TF thread said their SA said May 10th but yes be prepared if it launches early.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here it is. I had and returned the ones from last Fall. They were dull and just yuck. Without the fast dry top coat, it is semi-matte. A slight shine. Good formula.


  I only have #624 from that collection and I absolutely love it. But those matte/satin finishes that are designed to be worn without a top coat never last on me. So I have to put a top coat on to get decent wear - otherwise 24 hours and it's chipped to hell. But I quite like the finish - just not practical for me. Glad you're loving the runway polish. Looks great!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 11, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 

  Wow the two look different.  Thanks for the pics.  I think the Maharajah collection polishes may indeed be jelly.  The pic posted on IG of someone wearing the purple was jelly looking but I wasn't sure if they had applied 2 coats.



  No problem. Have you decided yet which you'll go with? I was glad that they were different enough to justify the purchases. I will try to swatch the nail polishes in the next couple of days. If they are jelly, that would be a nice departure from the usual GA NPs!

  Quote:  Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 

  Someone in the TF thread said their SA said May 10th but yes be prepared if it launches early.


  Ah, thank you! If I could at least have a month to replenish, that would be nice!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 12, 2015)

Truly on my arm photo is the swatch of the lipstick. It just doesn't show up on me. On my actual lips, truly I look like I have been stuck in the middle of the desert for days and my lips are parched and pale. I did find Using Chanel Corset or Tutu over this, was quite lovely. If you would like I can do another pic, maybe on a dark piece of paper???? Remember the MAC Aquatic from last summer? They had a super pale lipstick with pale beige base, that is really close to this color. I don't remember the color, sorry....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 12, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh you are GOOD! I was so upset we didn't get those shades - they are gorgeous! I've only got 4 of the solos but they're superb. There are many GA items I want to collect more of...perhaps when the 20% off promotion rolls around I'll splurge.


I was on Selfridges site, the Europe only colors are out of stock. So I have them all nicely sorted. But I do have a cheat sheet for the colors. So I am not opening each one to remember what the color is. Doesn't everyone have an inventory of what they own??? Or is my OCD just taking over?????


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 12, 2015)

So, I'm way late to the GA party, but here we go! Does anyone think Sephora will get the Maharajah collection? I'd like to earn points on the ridiculous amount of money I'm about to spend, but I refuse to miss out. I called the VIB Rouge Concierge line, but they (of course) had "no information available" about upcoming releases.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 12, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I'm way late to the GA party, but here we go! Does anyone think Sephora will get the Maharajah collection? I'd like to earn points on the ridiculous amount of money I'm about to spend, but I refuse to miss out. I called the VIB Rouge Concierge line, but they (of course) had "no information available" about upcoming releases.


You can order from another company. If and when Sephora gets it, order from them. Take the items and return them to where ever you made the original purchase. This is limited collection release. If you snooze, you could lose out.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You can order from another company. If and when Sephora gets it, order from them. Take the items and return them to where ever you made the original purchase. This is limited collection release. *If you snooze, you could lose out.*


  Good idea. Thanks for the assist! I'm basically buying all of the Maharajah Fuchsia items (not sure on the lighter pink or the purple-ish one), because that is EXACTLY the color I need in my life and I need it allllllll.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 12, 2015)

So far the polishes seem to be only offered online. Not sure if the stores will be getting. I do know the stores were sent limited amounts. 604 is the one flying out the door.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 12, 2015)

EllaS said:


> *The 513 Maharajah Rouge d'Armani has arrived (make note the number is 513 for the RDA - I have seen it reported as 512 online, but on the box it is 513)!* Haven't had a chance to lip swatch yet, but here are some quick swatches side by side so you can compare. The Rouge d'Armani is cooler than the 512 Rouge Ecstasy, which by comparison is also redder. The only one I don't have is the 511 Rouge Ecstasy which I *thought* might be similar to the Rouge d'Armani based on early swatches, but I really don't know. I probably won't get 511 unless I see a swatch that convinces me it is significantly different. At this point I feel like I can't justify any more fuchsia lipsticks.  This is how I put my foot down. I buy everything in the collection...but one thing!


  Thanks for clearing that up.  I noticed that it was listed as both 513, then I saw a 512.  I have both from a few years ago, so now that I know it is 513, I will have to compare mine to this picture.  Maybe it will be one lipstick I don't have to buy (since I've bought all others from this collection).


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 12, 2015)

I was just browsing Nordstrom website for the Fuchsia collection, which hasn't shown up there yet.  But I noticed they had the Runway collection listed.  Not sure if that info had been posted yet... but they have awesome return policy of anybody is on the fence about these items.  They won't show up on me, so I am skipping.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 12, 2015)

If you purchased Chanel Corset, you can skip the Pink Blush lipgloss. It is the same. I brought mine and compared this morning. As for the other one not the 604, I have plenty of dupes for it, as well as the black case lipstick. Lovely shades, but not that uncommon. Armani does not have summer releases of specific collection. They will be having several new shades of Fluid Sheers and bronzers. Again, late April to mid-May.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 12, 2015)

I adore armani bronzers


----------



## ashievic (Mar 13, 2015)

Armani 604 nail polish


----------



## ashievic (Mar 13, 2015)

Armani Runway, 2 coats, no top coat

  Armani 604, 3 coats, it is very sheer


----------



## EllaS (Mar 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Armani Runway, 2 coats, no top coat
> 
> Armani 604, 3 coats, it is very sheer


  Thanks for the swatch. I've been swamped and haven't had time to swatch the NPs yet but I'm looking forward to it - I could tell looking at the bottle they were sheerer than usual. They looked jelly-like to me, which I would personally love for spring.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 13, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Thanks for the swatch. I've been swamped and haven't had time to swatch the NPs yet but I'm looking forward to it - I could tell looking at the bottle they were sheerer than usual. They looked jelly-like to me, which I would personally love for spring.


You do need to seriously purchasing the white base coat that is promoted in this campaign. I found them runny, not jelly, just streaky, I am not impressed. Pretty colors, better formulas out there with the same color.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You do need to seriously purchasing the white base coat that is promoted in this campaign. I found them runny, not jelly, just streaky, I am not impressed. Pretty colors, better formulas out there with the same color.


  Hmmm, I just got mine delivered today.  I can't even get the cap off of one to swatch!!  I finally got 512 open and you are right -- these are sheer!!  So, I'm thinking of returning them to Saks or I could buy whatever white they are selling with the collection.  I thought it was listed as some sort of top coat and not as a base for these.  But, I should go read closer.  The color looks like the purple sheer lipstick that I wore  yesterday actually.  I loved it on the lips, but with all the nail polish out there, I'm not so sure what I want to do with these.  If anybody purchases the other white polish, let us know!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 13, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Hmmm, I just got mine delivered today.  I can't even get the cap off of one to swatch!!  I finally got 512 open and you are right -- these are sheer!!  So, I'm thinking of returning them to Saks or I could buy whatever white they are selling with the collection.  I thought it was listed as some sort of top coat and not as a base for these.  But, I should go read closer.  The color looks like the purple sheer lipstick that I wore  yesterday actually.  I loved it on the lips, but with all the nail polish out there, I'm not so sure what I want to do with these.  If anybody purchases the other white polish, let us know!


Again, love the color, the white base color that is part of the campaign probably helps a ga-billion. I have no patience, so having to do three coats, then the dry time, then if you add the base coat and fast dry, ugh 5 coats???? Beautiful colors, without a doubt. But I work too much with my hands so they look awful to begin with. If you have the time, patience, they would probably be lovely. Again, LOVE the color of 604. The other two are expected tomorrow.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 13, 2015)

I just checked the Saks website and the white is in fact listed as the color "Base."  I swear I read somewhere that it was some sort of light-reflecting top coat or something along those lines.  Maybe it was in some promotional ad somewhere.  But now that I know it is supposed to be a base coat, that makes sense and maybe I should bite the bullet and order it.  I'm not sure if I have just a plain white base. Maybe in some brand somewhere in my collection.    But I know I have never used it...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Truly on my arm photo is the swatch of the lipstick. It just doesn't show up on me. On my actual lips, truly I look like I have been stuck in the middle of the desert for days and my lips are parched and pale. I did find Using Chanel Corset or Tutu over this, was quite lovely. If you would like I can do another pic, maybe on a dark piece of paper???? Remember the MAC Aquatic from last summer? They had a super pale lipstick with pale beige base, that is really close to this color. I don't remember the color, sorry....


  Oh there were two nudes in Alluring Aquatics.  One of which I bought and didn't really care for.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No. I don't know which one I like better.  If I can get off my bottom, I'll go in search of the collection tomorrow.  I hear a storm may come tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> Oh there were two nudes in Alluring Aquatics.  One of which I bought and didn't really care for.


Yes, it has the same color base but with no sparkles in it. So for anyone who has already this Aquatic lipstick, I would think a sparkle gloss that is clear base would come close. I gave mine away to someone I worked with who has this incredible smooth, soft, beautiful skin tome of coffee with lots of cream in it. To this day, I am just in awe of her skin tone....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

The other nail polishes arrived today. I am returning all of them. Think of how Kool-aid looks in a glass pitcher. You have color but you can see clearly through it. Or when you pour whiskey in glass. This nail polish is totally the same. It is more of a nail tint, then a true polish. Again, with the base coat it might work better. But I would think it would still be a tint then full coverage on the nail. Yummy colors, but I want real color on my nails. I remember my grandma had a deep pink clear polish she always used. That is what these are. No actual color on the nail. But I loved the color in the bottle, but you could read through it since it was so clear. Does this make sense???


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

I suck at photos, but here you go, the bottle is more transparent then I was able to capture. It is 512, 511, 604, and runway is the brown. Remember this is done on a white base from the nail thing. It is 3 coats on the 512, 511, and 604, 2 coats on Runway


----------



## ashievic (Mar 14, 2015)

Just saw the pics for YSL summer collection of nail polish. This is the same thing. BTW, it is only an exclusive at Nordies for a limited time. It will be sold at other stores. Since I saw the promo sheet for what is coming in at Neiman's in the weeks to come. Sort of like the YSL exclusive for the 5 shadow with pink sparkles. Neiman's had it first, now you can get it anywhere.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 14, 2015)

I finally saw this collection in person, and I think it's a pass. I always feel icky at the particular counter anyhow, but the way I was treated has unfortunately bled onto my perception of the products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I finally saw this collection in person, and I think it's a pass. I always feel icky at the particular counter anyhow, but the way I was treated has unfortunately bled onto my perception of the products.


 That's too bad Starletta


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I finally saw this collection in person, and I think it's a pass. I always feel icky at the particular counter anyhow, but the way I was treated has unfortunately bled onto my perception of the products.


I totally agree with you when the SA's are just yucky. It does turn you off from the entire line. I bought the 604 in gloss and lipstick. I love the gloss. The lipstick is OK, but to return is a pain, since I ordered from Bloomie's and the closest one to me is about 50 miles away from my house. I also have all the other 600's, so I now have a complete set. Turning a yuck into a positive, I guess. What I do when the SA's pretty much ignore me. I will go home, order online directly from the company or purchase from a store. The sales tax is cheaper for me. Since the tax charges online is based where you live. Tax in the boonies is around 6% vs around 7.25 to 10.5% at the store locations since they are located in counties with higher sales tax. Plus the tax revenue then goes to the town you live in, or a portion of it. Can you tell my daddy is a govt. worker???? All I hear from him, have the tax you pay go to the village....we need it, the village is broke.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I totally agree with you when the SA's are just yucky. It does turn you off from the entire line. I bought the 604 in gloss and lipstick. I love the gloss. The lipstick is OK, but to return is a pain, since I ordered from Bloomie's and the closest one to me is about 50 miles away from my house. I also have all the other 600's, so I now have a complete set. Turning a yuck into a positive, I guess. What I do when the SA's pretty much ignore me. I will go home, order online directly from the company or purchase from a store. The sales tax is cheaper for me. Since the tax charges online is based where you live. Tax in the boonies is around 6% vs around 7.25 to 10.5% at the store locations since they are located in counties with higher sales tax. Plus the tax revenue then goes to the town you live in, or a portion of it. Can you tell my daddy is a govt. worker???? All I hear from him, have the tax you pay go to the village....we need it, the village is broke.


 
  I don't need any more saturated dark pinks, so I think I'm safe anyhow.

  I was interested in the lightest gloss, but then again I'm not really a gloss person. 

  I'm glad to see that the nail polishes aren't fab, since they seemed awesome.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, lovelies...
  Does anyone have the Fluid Sheer in shade 6? Is it worth the hype? The color seems super-pretty.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

I think @ashievic and I must have been nail swatching at the same time LOL.  So, I spaced when I ordered these and missed the detail that the base polish was supposed to have some special effect. So I only ordered the 3 colors. But since then I read the full explanation on the Armani website: http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/collections/fuchsia-maharajah/fuchsia-maharajah-nail-lacquer-nail-polish.aspx

  So, in a nutshell they say,_ "This new Fuchsia Maharajah nail ritual is composed of an iridescent base coat for a dazzling optical effect and one of the three Nail Lacquer colours applied as a top coat."_

  I totally missed the idea that this was a whole "nail ritual". LOL So I'm ordering the base and will see how it goes applying them as they were intended. But for now I just played around with the colors on their own. As ashievic has pointed out, they are sheer as you can see in the bottle. But you can achieve better opacity by layering. I found shade 511 to give the best coverage of the three. In the swatch below, I used 3 coats (a couple rather thick). They have what almost seems like a water-like finish to them. So I agree with ashievic again that these seem reminiscent of the forthcoming YSL Pop Water nail polishes. But personally I found these to have enough pigment that I wasn't turned off by the sheerness. I just love the colors so much and they have a beautiful glossy finish. It's sort of a refreshing change to me from cream polishes.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I think @ashievic and I must have been nail swatching at the same time LOL.  So, I spaced when I ordered these and missed the detail that the base polish was supposed to have some special effect. So I only ordered the 3 colors. But since then I read the full explanation on the Armani website: http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/collections/fuchsia-maharajah/fuchsia-maharajah-nail-lacquer-nail-polish.aspx
> 
> So, in a nutshell they say,_ "This new Fuchsia Maharajah nail ritual is composed of an iridescent base coat for a dazzling optical effect and one of the three Nail Lacquer colours applied as a top coat."_
> 
> I totally missed the idea that this was a whole "nail ritual". LOL So I'm ordering the base and will see how it goes applying them as they were intended. But for now I just played around with the colors on their own. As ashievic has pointed out, they are sheer as you can see in the bottle. But you can achieve better opacity by layering. I found shade 511 to give the best coverage of the three. In the swatch below, I used 3 coats (a couple rather thick). They have what almost seems like a water-like finish to them. So I agree with ashievic again that these seem reminiscent of the forthcoming YSL Pop Water nail polishes. But personally I found these to have enough pigment that I wasn't turned off by the sheerness. I just love the colors so much and they have a beautiful glossy finish. It's sort of a refreshing change to me from cream polishes.


  Pretty swatches! Can't wait to see how the base coat changes them up. I ordered the 512, should be here on Weds, I think. I have a few shimmery/iridescent polishes I could try as a base coat, unless you LOVE the base coat and highly recommend it.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hi, lovelies...
> Does anyone have the Fluid Sheer in shade 6? Is it worth the hype? The color seems super-pretty.


  Sorry I missed this. I have #6 and it is lovely. I use it to give a nice flush of color to the cheeks. You could use it alone or apply a blusher on top for added punch. Leaves a nice luminous finish. I also have #11 and I use that one a lot - looks peachy on the skin. I mix it with my foundation and it gives a nice luminous effect. Am planning to buy #10 for the same purpose. Personally I love the fluid sheers. I think they're very versatile and quite fool-proof since they blend very easily.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Pretty swatches! Can't wait to see how the base coat changes them up. I ordered the 512, should be here on Weds, I think. I have a few shimmery/iridescent polishes I could try as a base coat, unless you LOVE the base coat and highly recommend it.


  I'm curious about the effect of the base coat too! I'll post another swatch for comparison when it arrives. I think 512 is a beautiful shade. I was really feeling 511 though! Maybe because it's been such a long winter, that bright pop of color was exactly what I needed!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Sorry I missed this. I have #6 and it is lovely. I use it to give a nice flush of color to the cheeks. You could use it alone or apply a blusher on top for added punch. Leaves a nice luminous finish. I also have #11 and I use that one a lot - looks peachy on the skin. I mix it with my foundation and it gives a nice luminous effect. Am planning to buy #10 for the same purpose. Personally I love the fluid sheers. I think they're very versatile and quite fool-proof since they blend very easily.


  Have you found a way to add it to a lip balm or anything? I'm one of those people likes to use products in ways they weren't meant to be used, lol.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I'm curious about the effect of the base coat too! I'll post another swatch for comparison when it arrives. I think 512 is a beautiful shade. I was really feeling 511 though! Maybe because it's been such a long winter, that bright pop of color was exactly what I needed!


  Not gonna lie... I fell in love with the name "Maharajah Fuchsia" so I just bought all the products with that shade name (I do love the bright color too, though! They're all lovely). And I'm in Florida, so we don't get much of a winter, lol. It's almost in the 90s today, I think.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Have you found a way to add it to a lip balm or anything? I'm one of those people likes to use products in ways they weren't meant to be used, lol.


  You can use these on your lips too. No reason why you couldn't dab it on your lips and build up the color, then top it off with a sheer gloss. Or dab them on top of a lipstick to add some luminescence. I don't believe in makeup rules either!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Not gonna lie... I fell in love with the name "Maharajah Fuchsia" so I just bought all the products with that shade name (I do love the bright color too, though! They're all lovely). And I'm in Florida, so we don't get much of a winter, lol. It's almost in the 90s today, I think.


  The name is amazing. I'm sure the name of the collection contributed to my obsession with it too LOL. And you're making me jealous of your weather - sort of! I am in desperate need of sun and warmth, but it's also nice to experience the change of four seasons too ;-)


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> The name is amazing. I'm sure the name of the collection contributed to my obsession with it too LOL. And you're making me jealous of your weather - sort of! I am in desperate need of sun and warmth, but it's also nice to experience the change of four seasons too ;-)


  Hey now... we have four seasons, too! 


Summer 	
Tourist 	
Hurricane 	
Winter (it's generally only 2-3 days long, but we still count it) 







  (But I do often wish I lived somewhere that had Spring and Fall... Fall's my favorite season, and we don't get much of one.)


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

An Armani MA showed me how to mix the fluid sheers to your foundation. One full pump of your foundation, half a pump of fluid sheer, mix together and apply as you normally do your foundation. Fluid sheer #2 adds some dazzle to the #3 foundation I normally wear. They are coming out with "numerous" new fluid sheers for summer, as I have been told by those who would know. No clue what colors.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I think @ashievic and I must have been nail swatching at the same time LOL.  So, I spaced when I ordered these and missed the detail that the base polish was supposed to have some special effect. So I only ordered the 3 colors. But since then I read the full explanation on the Armani website: http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/collections/fuchsia-maharajah/fuchsia-maharajah-nail-lacquer-nail-polish.aspx
> 
> So, in a nutshell they say,_ "This new Fuchsia Maharajah nail ritual is composed of an iridescent base coat for a dazzling optical effect and one of the three Nail Lacquer colours applied as a top coat."_
> 
> I totally missed the idea that this was a whole "nail ritual". LOL So I'm ordering the base and will see how it goes applying them as they were intended. But for now I just played around with the colors on their own. As ashievic has pointed out, they are sheer as you can see in the bottle. But you can achieve better opacity by layering. I found shade 511 to give the best coverage of the three. In the swatch below, I used 3 coats (a couple rather thick). They have what almost seems like a water-like finish to them. So I agree with ashievic again that these seem reminiscent of the forthcoming YSL Pop Water nail polishes. But personally I found these to have enough pigment that I wasn't turned off by the sheerness. I just love the colors so much and they have a beautiful glossy finish. It's sort of a refreshing change to me from cream polishes.


  They are super loose, I knocked one over it poured out like water, ugh.....but I am a klutz. The colors are fun, and yes for those who don't have mud season "Chicago thaw aka Spring" it would be fun to wear. Here for Easter/Passover never know if it will be snowing, raining or actually nice. One thing constant is the mud.


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> *Hey now... we have four seasons, too! *
> 
> 
> *Summer*
> ...








Yes! No doubt my winter pales in comparison to your Tourist season! LOL


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> An Armani MA showed me how to mix the fluid sheers to your foundation. One full pump of your foundation, half a pump of fluid sheer, mix together and apply as you normally do your foundation. Fluid sheer #2 adds some dazzle to the #3 foundation I normally wear. *They are coming out with "numerous" new fluid sheers for summer, as I have been told by those who would know. No clue what colors.*


  Oh my goodness that makes me VERY excited. I can't remember the last time I applied my foundation without mixing it with something! Absolutely love these fluid sheers. This spells more trouble for my wallet!


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They are super loose, I knocked one over it poured out like water, ugh.....but I am a klutz. The colors are fun, and yes for those who don't have mud season "Chicago thaw aka Spring" it would be fun to wear. Here for Easter/Passover never know if it will be snowing, raining or actually nice. One thing constant is the mud.


  Well I started painting my nails and couldn't get the dang tops unscrewed. In the process of trying to open them I messed up my nails twice and had to re-do them. Then I couldn't get the bottles to stand up - they kept falling over. It was a regular "how not to do your nails" session!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They are super loose, I knocked one over it poured out like water, ugh.....but I am a klutz. The colors are fun, and yes for those who don't have mud season "Chicago thaw aka Spring" it would be fun to wear. Here for Easter/Passover never know if it will be snowing, raining or actually nice. One thing constant is the mud.


  LOVE Chicago! My sister lives up there and we always make it a point to go up for Thanksgiving week, and then I generally head that way for a week or so in the summer, too.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Oh my goodness that makes me VERY excited. I can't remember the last time I applied my foundation without mixing it with something! Absolutely love these fluid sheers. This spells more trouble for my wallet!


The fluid blush they came out with last summer turned into a nightmare for Armani. So they have pretty much discontinued them. Yes, you can still find them. But the big guns from Armani who were at Neiman's told me, return what I had purchased and wait for the new fluid sheers. They will have new shades for all skin tones. Which hopefully will be after the Tom Ford release. Or I will be hitch hiking to the airport to catch my flight. Is that even allowed on expressways???? Guess I will find out.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Well I started painting my nails and couldn't get the dang tops unscrewed. In the process of trying to open them I messed up my nails twice and had to re-do them. Then I couldn't get the bottles to stand up - they kept falling over. It was a regular "how not to do your nails" session!


As you can tell from my pics our dining table is super old antique. So I quickly wiped it up and hoped the P's will not notice. Scratches, dents, blend right in. Not sure purple will.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Well I started painting my nails and couldn't get the dang tops unscrewed. In the process of trying to open them I messed up my nails twice and had to re-do them. Then I couldn't get the bottles to stand up - they kept falling over. It was a regular "how not to do your nails" session!


  I posted Friday that I could only get 512 open!  I still haven't been able to open the other two and I also messed up a nail today trying again to open them! Time to call in hubs I guess....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> We often joke that the other 49 states should pay us a Grandparent Tax for babysitting their grandparents for 4 months out of the year, lol. But.... I don't have to shovel snow, ever. So maybe it's a draw?


you are smart enjoy the fall, leave before snow season, and come back when it is nice. It is when I am trekking through the airport dressed in heavy coats, boots and land in Miami and look like a fool. Or better yet leave Miami and come back to sub-zero temps.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I posted Friday that I could only get 512 open! I still haven't been able to open the other two and I also messed up a nail today trying again to open them! Time to call in hubs I guess....


jar opener at Target, works great!!!! Cost is about 5.00


----------



## EllaS (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> jar opener at Target, works great!!!! Cost is about 5.00


  I hope they've improved since the 80's because mine didn't pass the test lol.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL! I had to bust out the old rubber gripping pad/jar opener I used back in the 80's to open soda bottles (edit: and pickle jars). And I still couldn't get the bottles open! If ever there were a moment to call hubs, that was it...
> 
> I hope they've improved since the 80's because mine didn't pass the test lol.


Always use a jar opener BEFORE you ask a hubby, father, brother!!!! Because you will then be asked: What did you buy??? Mine always works!!! It is black formed in a triangle with gripper teeth and a handle


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 15, 2015)

I finally checked out the Maharajah and Runway collections today.  I picked up the Maharajah in the Rouge D'Armani and matching gloss and the Garconne Fatale gloss. I told the the SA I had just bought a plum armani lipstick so I wasn't sure about the Garconne Fatale lipstick but then I decided to get it.  She gave me a funny look and I asked her why and she said oh you said you already had a plum lipstick so try the lipgloss with it and then come back if you still want the Garconne lipstick.  I told her she was being very sensible but I don't know anything about being sensible.  But I listened.  I missed my bus home so I went in search of coffee.  While there I started reading this thread and remembered I forgot to tell the SA to give me the nail polish too.  They took so long that I ended up missing the next bus again so I went back for the white and purple polish.  When was in the store earlier, I almost didn't try the pearly white polish because I know I have gobs of pearl white polishes at home but I decided to try it anyway.  The pearl white really made it pop.  I don't know about any special effect but when I put on the pearl white polish I thought it was an exceptionally bright white pearl but I don't know if it was the lighting.  I do know that the creme white polishes make neon polishes pop so that may be the extent of the "effect." I decided to get it anyway but forgot to tell the SA.  Well, it is mine now.  Oh and at first she couldn't find the white in the drawer because there was no number on the bottle.  Well I looked in the drawer and saw one called "base".  At first she said no that wasn't it but ended up opening the box and it was the color.  

  Oh and I liked the palette colors swatched so it's still a maybe.  I didn't try the runway lipstick the first visit because I had the other lip colors on and they had stained my lips. But when I had returned several hours later after lunch and a coffee desert it was all gone.  So I tried it on.  It is light on me but I really like the multi color shimmers in it.  I thought with a brown liner it would probably be fine but I couldn't find one at the counter.  Could it be that Armani doesn't carry one?  I decided to try a lipgloss over it that I have at home.  I liked the look so I will probably get it.  I must say I was intrigued by the cream in my coffee skin description.  I thought hey I have cream in my coffee, hence my username, so maybe the runway lipstick will work on me.  I decided to get it at Nordstrom for triple points even though Bloomies was having triple points today too but I'm really close to getting a note so . . . I still don't know if I'll get the palette or not.  Oh and I still may get the pink gloss and lipstick.  Only thing is the pink gloss and lipstick don't match.  The pink lipstick is much darker.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

You are definitely like me, in need of a 12 step program for makeup addiction. Don't you love it when the SA's think you have Martians in your head as you try to tell them something? I call one of the SA's at Neiman's "Lemon Drop" due to her rolling of the eyes and telling me, better yet my mom, we don't know what we are talking about. I saw where Sak's has Moroccan Rouge, so I have decided to haul my way down to Bloomie's tomorrow to return the 604's. Since at this point I can't afford both. 

  The Runway lipstick would look lovely with your skin tone, yes, I will own it, I am jealous. I hope the nail polish works for you. I tried it with a white base I already own, but I think the base I used was just as sheer as the actual polish. The purple in Chanel summer collection I am dying to see. I too have found sometimes the glosses are totally different then the lipstick in color with the same number in Armani. That is why I usually purchase both. I really like the 700 glosses for top coat for the lipsticks. The blue is actually cool, no it doesn't come out that blue on your lips. It makes some lighter lipsticks actually look cool, as well as the dark ones. Kevyn Aucoin Bloodroses lipstick with the white gloss in the 700 range make it really stunning.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I think @ashievic and I must have been nail swatching at the same time LOL.  So, I spaced when I ordered these and missed the detail that the base polish was supposed to have some special effect. So I only ordered the 3 colors. But since then I read the full explanation on the Armani website: http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/collections/fuchsia-maharajah/fuchsia-maharajah-nail-lacquer-nail-polish.aspx
> 
> So, in a nutshell they say,_ "This new Fuchsia Maharajah nail ritual is composed of an iridescent base coat for a dazzling optical effect and one of the three Nail Lacquer colours applied as a top coat."_
> 
> I totally missed the idea that this was a whole "nail ritual". LOL So I'm ordering the base and will see how it goes applying them as they were intended. But for now I just played around with the colors on their own. As ashievic has pointed out, they are sheer as you can see in the bottle. But you can achieve better opacity by layering. I found shade 511 to give the best coverage of the three. In the swatch below, I used 3 coats (a couple rather thick). They have what almost seems like a water-like finish to them. So I agree with ashievic again that these seem reminiscent of the forthcoming YSL Pop Water nail polishes. But personally I found these to have enough pigment that I wasn't turned off by the sheerness. I just love the colors so much and they have a beautiful glossy finish. It's sort of a refreshing change to me from cream polishes.


   Great swatches Ella!!!!


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Always use a jar opener BEFORE you ask a hubby, father, brother!!!! Because you will then be asked: What did you buy??? Mine always works!!! It is black formed in a triangle with gripper teeth and a handle


  Yes I totally agree.  However, in this instance I don't  want to take too much of a tool to it in case I still want to return.  I can't decode whether to get the base or just return all the colors.  Hmmm.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Yes I totally agree. However, in this instance I don't want to take too much of a tool to it in case I still want to return. I can't decode whether to get the base or just return all the colors. Hmmm.


You can always return even with teeth marks on it to Neiman's, Nordie's, Bloomie's and Sak's. It is those in Europe who are pretty much stuck with what they purchase. No returns on makeup in most of Europe. And if need be, place a wash cloth between the teeth and the bottle. Yes, I have had practice. I think my brother when he gets bored twists the caps on my nail polishes just to piss me off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I finally checked out the Maharajah and Runway collections today.  I picked up the Maharajah in the Rouge D'Armani and matching gloss and the Garconne Fatale gloss. I told the the SA I had just bought a plum armani lipstick so I wasn't sure about the Garconne Fatale lipstick but then I decided to get it.  She gave me a funny look and I asked her why and she said oh you said you already had a plum lipstick so try the lipgloss with it and then come back if you still want the Garconne lipstick.  I told her she was being very sensible but I don't know anything about being sensible.  But I listened.  I missed my bus home so I went in search of coffee.  While there I started reading this thread and remembered I forgot to tell the SA to give me the nail polish too.  They took so long that I ended up missing the next bus again so I went back for the white and purple polish.  When was in the store earlier, I almost didn't try the pearly white polish because I know I have gobs of pearl white polishes at home but I decided to try it anyway.  The pearl white really made it pop.  I don't know about any special effect but when I put on the pearl white polish I thought it was an exceptionally bright white pearl but I don't know if it was the lighting.  I do know that the creme white polishes make neon polishes pop so that may be the extent of the "effect." I decided to get it anyway but forgot to tell the SA.  Well, it is mine now.  Oh and at first she couldn't find the white in the drawer because there was no number on the bottle.  Well I looked in the drawer and saw one called "base".  At first she said no that wasn't it but ended up opening the box and it was the color.
> 
> Oh and I liked the palette colors swatched so it's still a maybe.  I didn't try the runway lipstick the first visit because I had the other lip colors on and they had stained my lips. But when I had returned several hours later after lunch and a coffee desert it was all gone.  So I tried it on.  It is light on me but I really like the multi color shimmers in it.  I thought with a brown liner it would probably be fine but I couldn't find one at the counter.  Could it be that Armani doesn't carry one?  I decided to try a lipgloss over it that I have at home.  I liked the look so I will probably get it.  I must say I was intrigued by the cream in my coffee skin description.  I thought hey I have cream in my coffee, hence my username, so maybe the runway lipstick will work on me.  I decided to get it at Nordstrom for triple points even though Bloomies was having triple points today too but I'm really close to getting a note so . . . I still don't know if I'll get the palette or not.  Oh and I still may get the pink gloss and lipstick.  Only thing is the pink gloss and lipstick don't match.  The pink lipstick is much darker.


 I swear I neeed to go shopping with you ICL---it's always an adventure!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Well I started painting my nails and couldn't get the dang tops unscrewed. In the process of trying to open them I messed up my nails twice and had to re-do them. Then I couldn't get the bottles to stand up - they kept falling over. It was a regular "how not to do your nails" session!






​I find wrapping a thiick rubber band around the cap always opens a hard to uncap NP!!!


----------



## katred (Mar 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hey now... we have four seasons, too!
> 
> Summer
> Tourist
> ...


  Lol. Having Fall is the justification I give myself for living in a place where the wind hurts my face.   





ashievic said:


> An Armani MA showed me how to mix the fluid sheers to your foundation. One full pump of your foundation, half a pump of fluid sheer, mix together and apply as you normally do your foundation. Fluid sheer #2 adds some dazzle to the #3 foundation I normally wear. They are coming out with "numerous" new fluid sheers for summer, as I have been told by those who would know. No clue what colors.


  I've not tried the Fluid Sheers yet, but I really want to. There's a raspberry one that looks beautiful, but I'm also tempted by the "all over" shades.   





DLuxJessica said:


> We often joke that the other 49 states should pay us a Grandparent Tax for babysitting their grandparents for 4 months out of the year, lol. But.... I don't have to shovel snow, ever. So maybe it's a draw?


  It's not just american grandparents either. My inlaws are in Florida from January to April, and there are hundreds of other french people in their complex. (They're not even in the area with the most french québécois either.)  





ashievic said:


> You are definitely like me, in need of a 12 step program for makeup addiction. Don't you love it when the SA's think you have Martians in your head as you try to tell them something? I call one of the SA's at Neiman's "Lemon Drop" due to her rolling of the eyes and telling me, better yet my mom, we don't know what we are talking about. I saw where Sak's has Moroccan Rouge, so I have decided to haul my way down to Bloomie's tomorrow to return the 604's. Since at this point I can't afford both.   The Runway lipstick would look lovely with your skin tone, yes, I will own it, I am jealous. I hope the nail polish works for you. I tried it with a white base I already own, but I think the base I used was just as sheer as the actual polish. The purple in Chanel summer collection I am dying to see. I too have found sometimes the glosses are totally different then the lipstick in color with the same number in Armani. That is why I usually purchase both. I really like the 700 glosses for top coat for the lipsticks. The blue is actually cool, no it doesn't come out that blue on your lips. It makes some lighter lipsticks actually look cool, as well as the dark ones. Kevyn Aucoin Bloodroses lipstick with the white gloss in the 700 range make it really stunning.


  I have the blue shade and love it, even as a cool wash on its own. And thank you for reminding me that I've been meaning to track down Bloodroses forever. The brand isn't really available here, but online swatches have made me think I need this in my collection.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 15, 2015)

katred said:


> I have the blue shade and love it, even as a cool wash on its own. And thank you for reminding me that I've been meaning to track down Bloodroses forever. The brand isn't really available here, but online swatches have made me think I need this in my collection.


Neiman's in Northbrook has a bay. Incredible product specialist named "Lisa" can help you. She really knows her stuff. Use to work in the film industry, then for Chanel, moved to KA about a year ago. You will love her. They are promoting a set that has the nail polish, blush/contour, lipstick and maybe the gloss too in the Bloodrose in a cute little pouch. I actually can use the blush duo for the contour of Bloodroses. I also have used the Bloodrose blush as a lip gloss. No, the makeup police did not come arrest me for extreme infraction. So I promise you will be safe!!!!


----------



## katred (Mar 15, 2015)

Review (in German) of RE 512, with photos.   http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2015/03/armani-rouge-ecstasy-maharajah.html  Thanks very much [@]ashievic[/@] for the tip. I'll see if she can help me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I swear I neeed to go shopping with you ICL---it's always an adventure!!!


  It really does feel like it most of the time.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

EllaS said:


> I think @ashievic  and I must have been nail swatching at the same time LOL.  So, I spaced when I ordered these and missed the detail that the base polish was supposed to have some special effect. So I only ordered the 3 colors. But since then I read the full explanation on the Armani website: http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up...chsia-maharajah-nail-lacquer-nail-polish.aspx  So, in a nutshell they say, [COLOR=000000]_"This new Fuchsia Maharajah nail ritual is composed of an iridescent base coat for a dazzling optical effect and one of the three Nail Lacquer colours applied as a top coat."_[/COLOR]  I totally missed the idea that this was a whole "nail ritual". LOL So I'm ordering the base and will see how it goes applying them as they were intended. But for now I just played around with the colors on their own. As ashievic has pointed out, they are sheer as you can see in the bottle. But you can achieve better opacity by layering. I found shade 511 to give the best coverage of the three. In the swatch below, I used 3 coats (a couple rather thick). They have what almost seems like a water-like finish to them. So I agree with ashievic again that these seem reminiscent of the forthcoming YSL Pop Water nail polishes. But personally I found these to have enough pigment that I wasn't turned off by the sheerness. I just love the colors so much and they have a beautiful glossy finish. It's sort of a refreshing change to me from cream polishes.


  I wish the Garconne Fatale lipstick was as dark as the polish. I'd have liked to try the formula.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

There are two in the 700 series. One is white with sparkles, the other remains me of Williamsburg Blue with sparkles. I have found taking a lip brush running up and down on the applicator to pick up product works wonders. Do not be stupid like me. I was given some cute brushes at the Armani counter they use to dip into the tube for customers. I used it and the head to this day remains in the tube. I have tried magnets to get it to come out, various surgical tools to dig at it, but it will forever be in there. Sort of like the mad scientist with his jars full of various body organs.....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

katred said:


> I have the blue shade and love it, even as a cool wash on its own. And thank you for reminding me that I've been meaning to track down Bloodroses forever. The brand isn't really available here, but online swatches have made me think I need this in my collection.


I can swatch and take pics of what I have. You can get this at Barney's, Neiman's, maybe Bergdorf's (not sure). I think there is also an KA website. Not sure if you can purchase from that website. Please remember the blush duo's are the same size as the regular size blushes. As in the size of a credit card. I think you can purchase from Beautyish website too. Let me know, I can swatch for you whatever you would care to see on my Casper skin tone.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi
  Does anyone have the ETK Mediterranea quad?


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 16, 2015)

The more I look at swatches of the blue gloss, the more I want it. I should have included it in my last order.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

I schlepped down to Bloomie's this morning. It is 50 miles from my house. Was flying down 294, then bam hit the Edens spur and it was a parking lot until I got to Old Orchard in Skokie. I have not been to Old Orchard in years. I asked where the Armani counter is and was told "we don't have one." I told the SA I have a return, she reluctantly took the 604's (gloss and lipstick) and credited my account. Got back in my car, and Mama asked "did you look at the receipt?" I rolled my eyes, and then looked. Once again Mama was right, only received credit for the gloss. Went back in, found the SA and told her, I was only credited for the gloss. She said you only brought in one item. 

  There were my two items sitting on the counter and I pointed to them. Gee, since you don't carry Armani in the store it is now 10:15 and I don't see a rush of returns of other Armani products and these sitting match my purchase order, fair to say this is what I gave you. I don't make mistakes replied the SA. Well, honey buns, you have officially made the first mistake of your life. Now please credit my account for the lipstick. 

  Then I went to Neiman's and returned the nail polishes. Taylor the super sweet product specialist for Armani told me, she had heard there are returns of the nail polish as well as the glosses and lipsticks. Seems once people get the glosses and lipsticks home they realize they have very similar colors already. The nail polishes are just too sheer for most. And the SA's are not informing clients, you need to purchase the white base for them to look their best. Taylor did promise me as soon as she has the new Fluid Sheers, she will take pics and send them to me. Which I will post so we all can drool.....


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> The more I look at swatches of the blue gloss, the more I want it. I should have included it in my last order.


Go for it, you will love it. Again, just a light touch and it make the lipstick base pop!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I schlepped down to Bloomie's this morning. It is 50 miles from my house. Was flying down 294, then bam hit the Edens spur and it was a parking lot until I got to Old Orchard in Skokie. I have not been to Old Orchard in years. I asked where the Armani counter is and was told "we don't have one." I told the SA I have a return, she reluctantly took the 604's (gloss and lipstick) and credited my account. Got back in my car, and Mama asked "did you look at the receipt?" I rolled my eyes, and then looked. Once again Mama was right, only received credit for the gloss. Went back in, found the SA and told her, I was only credited for the gloss. She said you only brought in one item.
> 
> There were my two items sitting on the counter and I pointed to them. Gee, since you don't carry Armani in the store it is now 10:15 and I don't see a rush of returns of other Armani products and these sitting match my purchase order, fair to say this is what I gave you. I don't make mistakes replied the SA. Well, honey buns, you have officially made the first mistake of your life. Now please credit my account for the lipstick.
> 
> Then I went to Neiman's and returned the nail polishes. Taylor the super sweet product specialist for Armani told me, she had heard there are returns of the nail polish as well as the glosses and lipsticks. Seems once people get the glosses and lipsticks home they realize they have very similar colors already. The nail polishes are just too sheer for most. And the SA's are not informing clients, you need to purchase the white base for them to look their best. Taylor did promise me as soon as she has the new Fluid Sheers, she will take pics and send them to me. Which I will post so we all can drool.....


 
  nordies has armani counter at old orchard


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2015)

btw I hate beauty shopping at old orchard

  lancome macys counter - tried super hard to convince me that mascara i am looking for is actually face cream (???)
  nordies - they follow you like a hawk and breath behind your neck non stop but when you actually need to buy something they run away. yes literally i wanted to buy something from chanel and girl ran and was hiding behind some fixture. I had to beg someone to charge me for the damn lipstick. at nars counter i got comment "wow you are really buying all of this"  
  NO I WAS JUST KIDDING  ! of course I am buying


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> btw I hate beauty shopping at old orchard
> 
> lancome macys counter - tried super hard to convince me that mascara i am looking for is actually face cream (???)
> nordies - they follow you like a hawk and breath behind your neck non stop but when you actually need to buy something they run away. yes literally i wanted to buy something from chanel and girl ran and was hiding behind some fixture. I had to beg someone to charge me for the damn lipstick. at nars counter i got comment "wow you are really buying all of this"
> NO I WAS JUST KIDDING  ! of course I am buying


When I go to Nordie's I feel like I am being treated like I am 12, and a serious shoplifter. At Macy's, it is really you actually expect me to provide service to you??? That is why I haven't been down there in years!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2015)

I look like I am 10 without makeup so I feel your pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  they  don't take me seriously

  last time I made them crazy because I went into fragrance department (I also work in fragrance department so I know a lot about it)  and started asking questions about new upcoming releases if they already have it... they were so confused and stunned they had no idea what was I talking about. I think they somehow thought I was secret shopper or someone from corporate because when I left I had someone running behind me to ask me how do I know about all that stuff (she was some account executive) and she was all apologetic...  Hilarious!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Go for it, you will love it. Again, just a light touch and it make the lipstick base pop!!!!!


  I will! Your posts convinced me to take the plunge! I had been debating the gloss, and then forgot about/dismissed it. But I love the effect it has on colors that are too warm.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I will! Your posts convinced me to take the plunge! I had been debating the gloss, and then forgot about/dismissed it. But I love the effect it has on colors that are too warm.


It really looks cool when you take super Vamp color and put this over it. Or the lighter shades and it brings into the cool side for those of us with pink undertones. Again, a little goes a long way. I will do a light coat, blot, then if I want more will do another light coat. I ignored it forever, I do not need blue lips. But it is really cool to play with!!! Hope you love it!!! Really those of us who are a wee bit over the top with makeup must stick together!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> It really looks cool when you take super Vamp color and put this over it. Or the lighter shades and it brings into the cool side for those of us with pink undertones. Again, a little goes a long way. I will do a light coat, blot, then if I want more will do another light coat. I ignored it forever, I do not need blue lips. But it is really cool to play with!!! Hope you love it!!! *Really those of us who are a wee bit over the top with makeup must stick together!!!*


  Tell me about! People always ask me if I'm a professional makeup artist because of the amount of makeup I buy. Lol. I'm always like, umm, no, the 100 lipsticks are all for ME. I may need to live to 200 to use it all, but what can I say - I am a makeup hoarder. And right now it is my main vice.

  Your description of the blue lip gloss sounds exactly what I'm looking for. I used to have a blue lip gloss from MAC and one from another brand, but they were too frosty and I became impatient and got rid of them. Since a lot of lipsticks tend to skew too orangey or brown on me, I've been putting more effort into tweaking them with liners and other lipsticks (and now gloss).


----------



## ashievic (Mar 16, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Tell me about! People always ask me if I'm a professional makeup artist because of the amount of makeup I buy. Lol. I'm always like, umm, no, the 100 lipsticks are all for ME. I may need to live to 200 to use it all, but what can I say - I am a makeup hoarder. And right now it is my main vice.
> 
> Your description of the blue lip gloss sounds exactly what I'm looking for. I used to have a blue lip gloss from MAC and one from another brand, but they were too frosty and I became impatient and got rid of them. Since a lot of lipsticks tend to skew too orangey or brown on me, I've been putting more effort into tweaking them with liners and other lipsticks (and now gloss).


I own over 200 bottles of nail polish, over 100 lipsticks, count the glosses you are near 200. Eyeshadow, is beyond counting. This blue is like the Punk Couture collection from a year ago by MAC. Remember the Army green, purple and black top gloss? Still use those to this day. As for eyeliners, no longer count them. Got the funky green mascara from MAC in the Toledo collection, eyeliner to match. Yes, if something is not sold in States, I will hunt it down at Selfridges. But I am not hoarder, since it truly is all organized. Right??? Help me here.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own over 200 bottles of nail polish, over 100 lipsticks, count the glosses you are near 200. Eyeshadow, is beyond counting. This blue is like the Punk Couture collection from a year ago by MAC. Remember the Army green, purple and black top gloss? Still use those to this day. As for eyeliners, no longer count them. Got the funky green mascara from MAC in the Toledo collection, eyeliner to match. Yes, if something is not sold in States, I will hunt it down at Selfridges. But I am not hoarder, since it truly is all organized. Right??? Help me here.....


    Whispering...I have >400 bottles of NP and > 365 lipsticks.  I've not counted my E/S nor do I plan to.  My E/S palettes have grown exponentially


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own over 200 bottles of nail polish, over 100 lipsticks, count the glosses you are near 200. Eyeshadow, is beyond counting. This blue is like the Punk Couture collection from a year ago by MAC. Remember the Army green, purple and black top gloss? Still use those to this day. As for eyeliners, no longer count them. Got the funky green mascara from MAC in the Toledo collection, eyeliner to match. Yes, if something is not sold in States, I will hunt it down at Selfridges. But I am not hoarder, since it truly is all organized. Right??? Help me here.....


  True, true - if everything is all nice and neat and organized, then the term "hoarding" does not apply. Lol. Your collection sounds ah-mazing! You definitely beat me in the np, gloss and eyeshadow departments.

  I remember the Punk Couture glosses; I didn't try them or pick them up, but I liked the concept.

  And, let me tell you. Once you go Selfridge's, you know you're in deep doo doo. I have succumbed to the siren's call of non-US makeup products there as well. Thankfully, some items like the Suqqu cheek brush have been out of stock for a while.

  There is no help for us. We must accept that this is who we are...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whispering...I have >400 bottles of NP and > 365 lipsticks.  I've not counted my E/S nor do I plan to.  My E/S palettes have grown exponentially


----------



## ashievic (Mar 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Since we are telling our deepest secrets....I have a boyfriend on the other side of the country. At his place, I have Shhhhhh.....115 bottles of nail blushes, 45 blushes, 50 makeup brushes, and boxes upon boxes of eyeshadows, liners, and everything else. Some women move in clothes, I split my stash to both ends of the country. I so know if anything has been touched since I was last there. I made him sign a contract, yes, a legal one, if anything should happen (as in we broke up) he would have to pay for this at the prices it is going for  on eBay. If any of my stash went missing or was destroyed. Heck, keep the clothes, don't touch my makeup or there will be scorched earth baby.....you will wish you were never born.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Since we are telling our deepest secrets....I have a boyfriend on the other side of the country. At his place, I have Shhhhhh.....115 bottles of nail blushes, 45 blushes, 50 makeup brushes, and boxes upon boxes of eyeshadows, liners, and everything else. Some women move in clothes, I split my stash to both ends of the country. I so know if anything has been touched since I was last there. I made him sign a contract, yes, a legal one, if anything should happen (as in we broke up) he would have to pay for this at the prices it is going for  on eBay. If any of my stash went missing or was destroyed. Heck, keep the clothes, don't touch my makeup or there will be scorched earth baby.....you will wish you were never born.








  Girl, you might be my hero right now.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

In semi-related news... My Maharajah Fuchsia stuff should be here tomorrow, along with a bottle of EL Bronze Goddess, so tomorrow should be an AWESOME day.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 17, 2015)

My P's thought they would actually be rid of my stash when I started to split my time between the two locations. Oh no, I have to have what I need at both locations. Obviously different colors. What really sucks, the shade I am looking for will be at my other place when I want it!!!! My boyfriend was just in shock. I told him, I don't drink, do drugs, I know how to cook, support myself, no kiddies, get over it. You have your tools, I have my makeup. Got a problem with that???? Crickets is all you could hear.

  I also have a complete inventory list just in case I need it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My P's thought they would actually be rid of my stash when I started to split my time between the two locations. Oh no, I have to have what I need at both locations. Obviously different colors. What really sucks, the shade I am looking for will be at my other place when I want it!!!! My boyfriend was just in shock. I told him, I don't drink, do drugs, I know how to cook, support myself, no kiddies, get over it. You have your tools, I have my makeup. Got a problem with that???? Crickets is all you could hear.
> 
> I also have a complete inventory list just in case I need it.


  My husband knows better than to even peep about my collection. If anything, he's helpful when it comes to coming up with new storage solutions. Nail polishes are all arranged in multiple spice racks on the bathroom wall. Daily cosmetics are in a four-drawer system he built for me on the bathroom counter. Overflow (there's a bunch) is in one of those roller three-drawer rubbermaid-type things. Next project is to find a nice curio cabinet to display and organize my perfumes.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My husband knows better than to even peep about my collection. If anything, he's helpful when it comes to coming up with new storage solutions. Nail polishes are all arranged in multiple spice racks on the bathroom wall. Daily cosmetics are in a four-drawer system he built for me on the bathroom counter. Overflow (there's a bunch) is in one of those roller three-drawer rubbermaid-type things. Next project is to find a nice curio cabinet to display and organize my perfumes.


You have trained him well. My BF is still in training. He is getting there. Really check out eBay for the acrylic storage towers. As well as the nail polish racks. Be sure to the get the one that holds 12 bottles going across. I made the mistake and ordered that were 10 across, then my OPI collection had to be split. Not too OCD, do ya think?????


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You have trained him well. My BF is still in training. He is getting there. Really check out eBay for the acrylic storage towers. As well as the nail polish racks. Be sure to the get the one that holds 12 bottles going across. I made the mistake and ordered that were 10 across, then my OPI collection had to be split. Not too OCD, do ya think?????


  Hahahaha.... I have all my nail polishes organized by brand, then color-- light to dark. I'll never judge anyone else for being OCD, lol


----------



## Monsy (Mar 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Since we are telling our deepest secrets....I have a boyfriend on the other side of the country. At his place, I have Shhhhhh.....115 bottles of nail blushes, 45 blushes, 50 makeup brushes, and boxes upon boxes of eyeshadows, liners, and everything else. Some women move in clothes, I split my stash to both ends of the country. I so know if anything has been touched since I was last there. *I made him sign a contract, yes, a legal one,* if anything should happen (as in we broke up) he would have to pay for this at the prices it is going for  on eBay. If any of my stash went missing or was destroyed. Heck, keep the clothes, don't touch my makeup or there will be scorched earth baby.....you will wish you were never born.


  I am dying!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 17, 2015)

I got a sample of luminous silk today I can't wait to try it finally.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am dying!!


I not only have an inventory, I also have photos of everything. In the contract it clearly states the current price from the line or eBay, which ever is the highest. Too many messy breakups. I have learned from my stupidity. And it is notarized and has two non-related witnesses. Daddy taught me well.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Since we are telling our deepest secrets....I have a boyfriend on the other side of the country. At his place, I have Shhhhhh.....115 bottles of nail blushes, 45 blushes, 50 makeup brushes, and boxes upon boxes of eyeshadows, liners, and everything else. Some women move in clothes, I split my stash to both ends of the country. I so know if anything has been touched since I was last there. I made him sign a contract, yes, a legal one, if anything should happen (as in we broke up) he would have to pay for this at the prices it is going for  on eBay. If any of my stash went missing or was destroyed. Heck, keep the clothes, don't touch my makeup or there will be scorched earth baby.....you will wish you were never born.





ashievic said:


> I not only have an inventory, I also have photos of everything. In the contract it clearly states the current price from the line or eBay, which ever is the highest. Too many messy breakups. I have learned from my stupidity. And it is notarized and has two non-related witnesses. Daddy taught me well.


   lol  You are well protected!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You are well protected!


The loser boyfriends of my past made me this way....shivers thinking about them. Time to barf.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

The Runway collection and the Maharajah collection are up on the Armani website. For those who missed out, since most stores are sold out, here is a 2nd chance. As for nail polish, I tried to sort by color, but I felt I was splitting up families when I did not keep the collections together!!! Yes, when I only purchase one color of a collection they are all on the orphanage tier in my rack. I think I might be in need of some serious therapy.....


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder when will they have their 20% off f&f ? maybe April may?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 18, 2015)

So my mini-haul of Maharajah Fuchsia goodies came today. Sort of. They were sent in three separate shipments, and the lip gloss and nail polish are fine. I open the package with the Rouge Ecstasy and the Rouge D'Armani and pull out... two Clinique lipsticks. I seriously saw red for a sec. So I took a deep breath and called them, and they're supposedly going to send me the right lippies. With upgraded shipping. But for real, though... the boxes look nothing alike. SMH


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I wonder when will they have their 20% off f&f ? maybe April may?


Last year it was right after Mother's Day. My brother bought something for my mom for Mother's Day on the site. About a week or so later they had the 20% off sale. Which sucked for my brother. YSL will have their's at the same time since they are owned by the same company which is Loreal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Since we are telling our deepest secrets....I have a boyfriend on the other side of the country. At his place, I have Shhhhhh.....115 bottles of nail blushes, 45 blushes, 50 makeup brushes, and boxes upon boxes of eyeshadows, liners, and everything else. Some women move in clothes, I split my stash to both ends of the country. I so know if anything has been touched since I was last there. I made him sign a contract, yes, a legal one, if anything should happen (as in we broke up) he would have to pay for this at the prices it is going for  on eBay. If any of my stash went missing or was destroyed. Heck, keep the clothes, don't touch my makeup or there will be scorched earth baby.....you will wish you were never born.


   This is so twisted but something that I would also do in a New York minute!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> In semi-related news... My Maharajah Fuchsia stuff should be here tomorrow, along with a bottle of EL Bronze Goddess, so tomorrow should be an AWESOME day.


    That sounds nice!!!  I love box-days!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2015)

has anyone tried maestro summer  ?


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I wonder when will they have their 20% off f&f ? maybe April may?


  I'm wondering too. Though I think they just had one a month ago. It was only 15% off though.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Random, but I jus received my Luminous Silk foundation in 11.5!!!!! Excited to see how it works for me


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is so twisted but something that I would also do in a New York minute!!!


I was living with one yuck head he took my Chanel lipstick and wrote disgusting words on all the mirrors in our place. Then he smashed my blush, eyeshadows, and dipped my brushes in oil paint. I have learned from Boyfriends Past. Never again, burn my clothes, do not touch my makeup.


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I was living with one yuck head he took my Chanel lipstick and wrote disgusting words on all the mirrors in our place. Then he smashed my blush, eyeshadows, and dipped my brushes in oil paint. I have learned from Boyfriends Past. Never again, burn my clothes, do not touch my makeup.








 I'm assuming you ran him over with your car? Because I would have run him over with my car and then driven myself to the police station and told them I did it! What a twat!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I was living with one yuck head he took my Chanel lipstick and wrote disgusting words on all the mirrors in our place. Then he smashed my blush, eyeshadows, and dipped my brushes in oil paint. I have learned from Boyfriends Past. Never again, burn my clothes, do not touch my makeup.








 I've always wondered why some women smash up their bf's cars after a breakup and thought they were crazy. Now this is a situation, where I would absolutely justify it!! You're lucky that you're no longer with him!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've always wondered why some women smash up their bf's cars after a breakup and thought they were crazy. Now this is a situation, where I would absolutely justify it!! You're lucky that you're no longer with him!


I not only keyed his car. He was also a television reporter and let's just leave it I got him back good. Wonder how he likes working for a small town paper in BFI with his fancy degree from his Ivy League School?????


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> In semi-related news... My Maharajah Fuchsia stuff should be here tomorrow, along with a bottle of EL Bronze Goddess, so tomorrow should be an AWESOME day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is like Christmas!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> Random, but I jus received my Luminous Silk foundation in 11.5!!!!! Excited to see how it works for me


Did you go for a sheer too to mix??? It makes a huge difference. Obviously being a shade 3 and the sheer 2 would not work for you. But it just adds that special  boost to make a good product great. Remember this is meant to be warmed up on the back of hand before applying. Learned that from a international MUA from Armani, along with the 1/2 pump of the fluid sheer. One pump is all you need for the silk.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I was living with one yuck head he took my Chanel lipstick and wrote disgusting words on all the mirrors in our place. Then he smashed my blush, eyeshadows, and dipped my brushes in oil paint. I have learned from Boyfriends Past. Never again, burn my clothes, do not touch my makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was tempting. I just waited and then nailed him when he least expected it. Revenge is a dish best served cold, as Shakespeare wrote.


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So my mini-haul of Maharajah Fuchsia goodies came today. Sort of. They were sent in three separate shipments, and the lip gloss and nail polish are fine. I open the package with the Rouge Ecstasy and the Rouge D'Armani and pull out... two Clinique lipsticks. I seriously saw red for a sec. So I took a deep breath and called them, and they're supposedly going to send me the right lippies. With upgraded shipping. But for real, though... the boxes look nothing alike. SMH


that seriously sucks. But I think Armani/YSL and Clinque are all owned by the same company. Hence there is one distribution center probably is where all the products from all the lines are stored and sent out from.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Did you go for a sheer too to mix??? It makes a huge difference. Obviously being a shade 3 and the sheer 2 would not work for you. But it just adds that special  boost to make a good product great. Remember this is meant to be warmed up on the back of hand before applying. Learned that from a international MUA from Armani, along with the 1/2 pump of the fluid sheer. One pump is all you need for the silk.


  great tip
  I am planning on getting luminous silk in 4 and then would love to mix it for more glow with sheer 2


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2015)

I have ever growing armani list
  luminous silk
  fluid sheer 2
  blushes 305 and 503
  gloss 102
  maestro summer (maybe?)


----------



## ashievic (Mar 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have ever growing armani list
> luminous silk
> fluid sheer 2
> blushes 305 and 503
> ...


you will love those blushes. I have them!!! I don't know what Maestro Summer is??? Never really got in the 100's glosses. Might need to take a look next week when I go down to Neiman's.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2015)

http://cafemakeup.com/2014/06/04/giorgio-armani-maestro-liquid-summer-bronzer-review/



  I have one of the old blushes and two bronzers. Everything is outstanding.


----------



## katred (Mar 21, 2015)

Once again, my counter had samples of the Maharajah collection, but only inside glass displays. No testers. I found one of the Rouge d'Armani lippies sitting in packaging on a counter, but I didn't know whether it was supposed to be a tester or not. I'm a little concerned because the promo images they got only have the RdA lipstick, one gloss and one polish showing. I need to make it to the good counter ASAP. They'll be able to help me.   I did get to swatch the Runway collection and was tempted by the palette (the lipstick is the weirdest colour I've ever seen against my skin). Unfortunately, when I asked the SA the price, it's $185 Canadian. She told me that with a straight face and everything. If I wanted it that badly, it would be cheaper to order it from the U.S. and pay shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

katred said:


> I did get to swatch the Runway collection and was tempted by the palette (the lipstick is the weirdest colour I've ever seen against my skin). Unfortunately, when I asked the SA the price, it's *$185 Canadian.* She told me that with a straight face and everything. If I wanted it that badly, it would be cheaper to order it from the U.S. and pay shipping.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

I looked at Armani products for the first time in a while - geez, they raised the prices a good bit.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried maestro summer  ?


  I bought this last year and didn't really use it.  Unfortunately the color is too close to my natural skin color to have much impact.  It did have some shimmer to it.  I keep meaning to try it with my paler winter skin but always forget about it. I"m Nc43 in Mac and between a 8 and a 10 in Luminous Silk foundation.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

I stopped by Nordies today to check out the EL counter and saw the Maharajah collection there.  I was so surprised. I looked at the Garconne Fatale lipstick and it hadn't even been used yet.  I looked around and didn't see the counter manager I don't care for so when the EL SA went to the Armani counter to ring me up, I told her to grab Garconne Fatale lipstick and the pink gloss.  I still don't know if it looks too much like my other Armani plum lipstick but I couldn't stop thinking about it so . . . 

  Maybe the collection will be online soon.

  Oh and my runway lipstick hasn't arrived yet.  It's taking forever.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 24, 2015)

My Maharajah Rouge Ecstasy and Rouge D'Armani came yesterday, finally. They're certainly not unique colors, but at least they're different enough (the swatches on here are spot on, btw- the RE is warmer) that I could justify keeping both, and I love a good saturated, vibrant pink lip.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 24, 2015)

I finally tried my RE 512 today.  LOVE.  It is the perfect shade of cool fucshia on me.  I immediately thought about getting a backup, but I don't need a backup of ANY lipstick!  Any I probably have shades similar, but it is very pretty.


  EDIT:  I don't need a backup, since I just tried RE 511 and they are more similar that I thought.  For some reason, I thought 511 might be lighter because the gloss is so much lighter.  But I love both anyway!


----------



## katred (Mar 26, 2015)

So having checked out both my Armani counters, I've determined that neither of them got the full collection, at least not yet. I grabbed a few things:  RE 512- Maharajah RE 604- Garconne Fatale RdA 513- Maharajah  So far, I've only worn 512, but I really love it. The RdA is probably the more unique if the two maharajahs, but I really like the RE as a more everyday bright lip.   I'm annoyed that the lighter pink lipstick hasn't shown up anywhere. Might still go back for one or more of the glosses, all of which are here. So far, it's living up to my fuchsia dreams.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 27, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm annoyed that the lighter pink lipstick hasn't shown up anywhere. Might still go back for one or more of the glosses, all of which are here. So far, it's living up to my fuchsia dreams.


  RE 512 is an amazing everyday bright, but I wore the RdA 513 yesterday and it caught my eye every time I caught a glimpse of my reflection. And as it slowly blotted down, it turned into SUCH a pretty stain.


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 27, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm annoyed that the lighter pink lipstick hasn't shown up anywhere. Might still go back for one or more of the glosses, all of which are here. So far, it's living up to my fuchsia dreams.


  Hi Katred.  If by the lighter pink lipstick, you are referring to the RE 511, my experience is that it isn't much lighter!  It seemed maybe a little bluer and just a hint lighter than the RE 512, but still quite bright on me.  The 511 gloss is quite a bit lighter pink, so I was surprised by the actual color of RE 511.

  I also got the RdA 513 after the SA assured me that it was totally different from the previous 513 (I can't remember when the original 513 was released).  I haven't compared the colors yet, maybe this weekend.  I also got the white base in the hopes that it will make me love the nail polishes, but haven't tried that either.  I think I have the whole collection now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm annoyed that the lighter pink lipstick hasn't shown up anywhere. Might still go back for one or more of the glosses, all of which are here. So far, it's living up to my fuchsia dreams.


  Awesome Katred!!!  All great colors for you---love you in brights.  I was doing a little late night insomniac browsing when a very aggressive RE Maharajah jumped into my cart, and to the best of my memory I completed that transaction----should be here any day now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

I was just looking at the new Armani collex online.   Oh and how have I missed this thread?  *SMH*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2015)

anyone tried armani maestro eraser (concealer) ?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 3, 2015)

So I just order Maestro summer liquid bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  couldn't resist
  also I got complimentary Sheer lipstick in 502 I think (doesn't seem too pretty but it's ok)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So I just order Maestro summer liquid bronzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just read about the summer collection on Chic Profile.  There is a now a lighter and darker Maestro Summer Liquid Bronzer than the one that came out last year.  Good news for me as the regular color was too close to my skin color to do much bronzing.  I will get the darker one as I love the Maestro serum forumula.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh I don't think I mentioned.  I finally compared the Garçonne Fatale lipstick to the other Armani plum lipstick I have (600) and they are close but the Garçonne Fatale has more red in it.  I did get a compliment on Garçonne Fatale when I wore it yesterday.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just read about the summer collection on Chic Profile.  There is a now a lighter and darker Maestro Summer Liquid Bronzer than the one that came out last year.  Good news for me as the regular color was too close to my skin color to do much bronzing.  I will get the darker one as I love the Maestro serum forumula.


  oh $shit maybe I would like the lighter color better? I had no idea they are coming out with more colors


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> oh $shit maybe I would like the lighter color better? I had no idea they are coming out with more colors


  Sorry about that.  I wish I read it earlier.  I posted as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Sorry about that.  I wish I read it earlier.  I posted as soon as I saw it.


  not your fault at all!

  I do not follow that site, maybe I should have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will try this one and if I like the lighter one I will get that too


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2015)

how is the quality on their eyeshadow quads maybe compared to dior, chanel, mac, nars, UD ? I have never even swatched them.

  I am eyeing boudoir, terra siena and effeto nudo






  http://www.fruitylashes.com/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-4-color-eyeshadow-palettes-maestro-effeto-nudo-swatches-review-14384/


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's a quick shot of me in RdA 513, if anyone is still shopping that collection (took a pic of this new ring to show a friend and realized the lipstick showed up pretty well, lol):


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I don't think I mentioned.  I finally compared the Garçonne Fatale lipstick to the other Armani plum lipstick I have (600) and they are close but the Garçonne Fatale has more red in it.  I did get a compliment on *Garçonne Fatale* when I wore it yesterday.


   I skipped that one because I was afraid it would pull purple on me----purple is not my friend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here's a quick shot of me in RdA 513, if anyone is still shopping that collection (took a pic of this new ring to show a friend and realized the lipstick showed up pretty well, lol):


   Really very pretty!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Really very pretty!!!


  Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

My Rouge Ecstasy *Pink Blush 511* arrived today.  So pretty!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 7, 2015)

I stopped by the counter but didn't walk away with anything.


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Lovelies!  Today for pretty much the first time I wandered away from the MAC counter and purchased my first Armani lipsticks.  I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIC!!!!!!  I have the driest and most unforgiving lips and almost never bother to wear anything but gloss because it all just ends up caked in the cracks......but the second I tried on the first Armani lippie I was like YASSSSSSSSSSS PLEASE MORE OF THIS!!!!! I was good and only walked away with 2 (Garconne Fatale and R dA 601 Sheer plum), but I know I'll be back for more!  Especially since they have a really good handle on the whole Plum thing (that most other company F up by adding too much warmth).

  Anyway just wanted to pop in since I know I'll be around a bit more from now on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

ahoythere said:


> Hello Lovelies!  Today for pretty much the first time I wandered away from the MAC counter and purchased my first Armani lipsticks.  I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIC!!!!!!  I have the driest and most unforgiving lips and almost never bother to wear anything but gloss because it all just ends up caked in the cracks......but the second I tried on the first Armani lippie I was like YASSSSSSSSSSS PLEASE MORE OF THIS!!!!! I was good and only walked away with 2 (Garconne Fatale and R dA 601 Sheer plum), but I know I'll be back for more!  Especially since they have a really good handle on the whole Plum thing (that most other company F up by adding too much warmth).
> 
> Anyway just wanted to pop in since I know I'll be around a bit more from now on.






​Ahoy there!!!  Funny but I really do say that a lot---my inner sailor I suppose.  It's an amazing experience when you step out of the 'MAC box' to explore other brands.  
          Don't stop at Armani---there's a whole other world of products that offer amazing and in most instances superior quality.  ENJOY your new lippies!!!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 16, 2015)

ahoythere said:


> Hello Lovelies!  Today for pretty much the first time I wandered away from the MAC counter and purchased my first Armani lipsticks.  I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIC!!!!!!  I have the driest and most unforgiving lips and almost never bother to wear anything but gloss because it all just ends up caked in the cracks......but the second I tried on the first Armani lippie I was like YASSSSSSSSSSS PLEASE MORE OF THIS!!!!! I was good and only walked away with 2 (Garconne Fatale and R dA 601 Sheer plum), but I know I'll be back for more!  Especially since they have a really good handle on the whole Plum thing (that most other company F up by adding too much warmth).
> 
> Anyway just wanted to pop in since I know I'll be around a bit more from now on.


  Hi there! Welcome to the world outside of MAC (I'm a mostly "other brands" kinda girl, and then I dabble in MAC on occasion). Armani is amazing... and so are Dior, Chanel, Charlotte Tilbury, Koh Gen Do, Kevyn Aucoin... AHHHHHHH! So many lovely options! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, your siggy totally cracked me up, because I definitely have referred to myself as a makeup hunter before, and endlessly enjoy the challenge of tracking down a particular lipstick I saw on the red carpet somewhere, or in a movie or something.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

Wore my liquid summer maestro for the past couple of days. LOVEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's summer in the bottle.
  easy to apply beautiful warm bronze color looks very natural on

  I think I will check out lighter shade too when it gets released


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 17, 2015)

ahoythere said:


> Hello Lovelies!  Today for pretty much the first time I wandered away from the MAC counter and purchased my first Armani lipsticks.  I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIC!!!!!!  I have the driest and most unforgiving lips and almost never bother to wear anything but gloss because it all just ends up caked in the cracks......but the second I tried on the first Armani lippie I was like YASSSSSSSSSSS PLEASE MORE OF THIS!!!!! I was good and only walked away with 2 (Garconne Fatale and R dA 601 Sheer plum), but I know I'll be back for more!  Especially since they have a really good handle on the whole Plum thing (that most other company F up by adding too much warmth).
> 
> Anyway just wanted to pop in since I know I'll be around a bit more from now on.


  Welcome, it's fun stepping outside of MAC!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 17, 2015)

My Fluid Sheer #6 came today and it's SO pretty. It was a little more liquid than I was expecting (yes... I now realize how silly that sounds), but it blends out easily and is a perfect summer blush color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Welcome, it's fun stepping outside of MAC!


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for my warm welcome ladies!!!   I kind of stopped posting in the MAC threads as I lost my zeal for the products (and couldn't keep up with the sheer volume of posts!), it's nice to be part of a calmer thread


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

ahoythere said:


> I kind of stopped posting in the MAC threads as I lost my zeal for the products (and couldn't keep up with the sheer volume of posts!), it's nice to be part of a calmer thread


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

ahoythere said:


> I kind of stopped posting in the MAC threads as I lost my zeal for the products (and couldn't keep up with the sheer volume of posts!), it's nice to be part of a calmer thread


  that too!!!  LOL


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2015)

I am waiting on luminous silk and fluid sheer 2 to arrive on monday


----------



## starletta8 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I may be the last idiot on earth who can't figure out any of the fluid sheers or liquid bronzers, blushes, etc.

  Sigh.

  Then again, maybe my wallet is better?

  Contemplating making my first ETK Intense shadow purchase from Sephora before the sale is over.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I think I may be the last idiot on earth who can't figure out any of the fluid sheers or liquid bronzers, blushes, etc.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


  I'm brand new to the fluid sheer thing, myself. I got #6, which is a GORGEOUS coral sort of color. After I put on my foundation, I put less than half a pump of the FS on the back of my hand, pick it up w/ a dense little brush (I like the Expert Face brush by Real Techniques) and buff it into my cheeks. If I get a little too... exuberant with my application, I just buff a little foundation right back over the top. I skip powdering that part of my face (I use MSFN powder on my t-zone), and if I want to add a little more sheen, I use EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee lightly over the top of the fluid sheer. 
  I've also used the FS on my lips, just patting it in with my finger like a stain, and then topping it with a sheer lipstick. Again, I used #6 FS, and then the lipstick I used is... some gold thing from Bobbi Brown... I think it was part of the holiday collection? 

  I have no idea if this helps at all... but I have to say, the fluid sheers could be quite easy to get addicted to!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 19, 2015)

ahoythere said:


> Hello Lovelies!  Today for pretty much the first time I wandered away from the MAC counter and purchased my first Armani lipsticks.  I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MAGIC!!!!!!  I have the driest and most unforgiving lips and almost never bother to wear anything but gloss because it all just ends up caked in the cracks......but the second I tried on the first Armani lippie I was like YASSSSSSSSSSS PLEASE MORE OF THIS!!!!! I was good and only walked away with 2 (Garconne Fatale and R dA 601 Sheer plum), but I know I'll be back for more!  Especially since they have a really good handle on the whole Plum thing (that most other company F up by adding too much warmth).
> 
> Anyway just wanted to pop in since I know I'll be around a bit more from now on.


  I have Garconne Fatale but I've been wearing #600 practically all last week.  I will look into 601.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bloomies on 59th street instagram has been posting about the maestro summer and I asked if they had the other shades in and they said not yet.  I did see a pre- or back order on Neiman Marcus for the two new shades.  So I think it will be out soon.


 
  I think I would gladly get lighter shade!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 24, 2015)

My Armani counter's IG said they had the summer bronzer in all shades in and some new lipsticks.  I hadn't heard of any new lipsticks.  Was that posted here?  If so I missed it.   Well they also mentioned some point bonus so of course I had to stop by.  Well they had the bronzers and lipsticks and the new fluid sheers.  The MA said #14 and up was new.  or was it 13?  I think there were about 4 or 5 new ones.  I thought someone mentioned in this thread more than that coming.  Well I saw 2 I liked.  Actually I liked all of them.  

  I bought:
  -Maestro liquid summer in 110 - the darkest
  -Fluid Sheer #14
  -Fluid Sheer #18
  -Rouge D'Armani Sheers in Rouge #403
  -Rouge D'Armani Sheers in Pink #512

  There were about 6 Rouge D'Armani Sheers lipsticks.  I liked at least 2 more.  I didn't try any on the lips but swatched them on the hand.  The #512 was a plum shade and it reminded me a whole lot of my favorite Armani lipgloss so I had to get it.  They also had the expensive creme d'nude. Is that what it's called?  I don't recall.   I forgot to ask for a sample of that.  I will next time.

  Edit - Oh and I didn't even try on the liquid summer.  The SA watched it and so did I.  I really liked the formula of the other one so I hope this is a good match.  It looks pretty dark though but I put way to much on my hand and I wasn't about to mess up my makeover look by putting it on my face.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2015)

Ohhh they got the new summer liquids! can't wait to see the lighter one 90 compared to 100


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 25, 2015)

. New fluid sheers


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 25, 2015)

Dark liquid  bronzer, fluid sheers #18 & #14 and rouge d'armani sheers swatches 512 and 403


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 25, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> . New fluid sheers


  what are you going to do with the yellow?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what are you going to do with the yellow?


  Its not as yellow as it looks in the swatch.  I will use it as a cheek highlighter.  They did have one that was a lot more yellow than this one.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2015)

Liquid summer in darker and lighter color is up online. I would love to order 90 but can't find any comparison swatches to 100


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 29, 2015)

picked up the sun fabric in 100 today.  Would have never thought to swatch it, until I heard a certain miss (ahem, Monsy...) rave about it. I'm in loooove! Thanks for the suggestion. It's perfect! 

  Also walked away with like 6 samples of all different types of foundation in a couple of different shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I find one I like.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> picked up the sun fabric in 100 today.  Would have never thought to swatch it, until I heard a certain miss (ahem, Monsy...) rave about it. I'm in loooove! Thanks for the suggestion. It's perfect!
> 
> Also walked away with like 6 samples of all different types of foundation in a couple of different shades.
> 
> ...






Glad you're loving  SF 100----hope you find a good foundation match!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> . New fluid sheers


    They look like nail polish----quite pretty!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :eyelove:  picked up the sun fabric in 100 today.  Would have never thought to swatch it, until I heard a certain miss (ahem, Monsy...) rave about it. I'm in loooove! Thanks for the suggestion. It's perfect!   Also walked away with like 6 samples of all different types of foundation in a couple of different shades. :haha:  Hope I find one I like.


    Yessssss so happy to hear this


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm rather new to armani. How are you all liking the fluid sheers? Particularly ones that are more for subtle highlighting and mixing into foundations (for my skin, likely 2, 7, etc.) I can't decide if I should get a FS, or a liquid Becca illuminator, or Kevyn Aucoin's liquid celestial one. So many options!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't get becca. They do nothing. Tried them and they are meh...


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Don't get becca. They do nothing. Tried them and they are meh...


  Thanks for the heads up! Do you use the fluid sheers?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 30, 2015)

I only have one, number 2
  you can also look at nars liquid illuminators because they are almost half the price of armani. I suggest BLKR or Hot sand they are beautiful on lighter skin. Copacabana also


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 1, 2015)

Has anyone seen/tested/have more info on the new Crema Nuda Tinted Cream? I believe it comes in 6 shades... and is $200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wondering what is in that cream to create that price point.


----------



## newface (May 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Has anyone seen/tested/have more info on the new Crema Nuda Tinted Cream? I believe it comes in 6 shades... and is $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I found this review from the Beauty Professor.  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/04/giorgio-armani-beauty-spotlight-tim.html


----------



## Monsy (May 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Has anyone seen/tested/have more info on the new Crema Nuda Tinted Cream? I believe it comes in 6 shades... and is $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am curious about it too


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 1, 2015)

Ugh. Tested the Crema Nuda in store (on my hand) and it was really beautiful. $200 beautiful? I still need to know what's inside to determine that.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 1, 2015)

I also purchased the Fluid Sheer in #14-- SO beautiful! My first one.


----------



## katred (May 1, 2015)

Here's Beauty Professor's post on the Crema Nuda:  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/04/giorgio-armani-beauty-spotlight-tim.html  For $200 (and I don't even want to think what it'll be in Canada), it's not something I want to consider...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 2, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I also purchased the Fluid Sheer in #14-- SO beautiful! My first one.


  Great!  I still haven't worn mine just too much makeup on my plate right now.  Let us know how you use it when you do.  Thanks!


----------



## Haviggi (May 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Liquid summer in darker and lighter color is up online. I would love to order 90 but can't find any comparison swatches to 100


 Some swatches from today between 90 and 100 top 90 bottom 100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 90 is definitely lighter than 100 ! And it has a beautiful shimmer  hope they were helpful


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2015)

THANKS SO MUCH!!!

  It seems like I need 90 also


----------



## Haviggi (May 2, 2015)

Fluid sheer number 6 ! I love that color !! Heavy swatched here !


----------



## Haviggi (May 2, 2015)

I tried Crema Nuda today. It was so moisturizing on my skin with a descent coverage.both nude glow and light glow had the same impact in color on my face.i wear maestro and luminous silk foundation in number 3 and I have fluid sheer illuminator  in number 2 so these were perfect matches for me! It wasn't so about the coverage as I immediately had a glow but it was more about the feeling of wearing it if that makes sense.fir me it's a very comfortable moisturizer and leaves a very soft and well hydrated skin after use.even after I took off my make up.for me it would be next on my base wish list


----------



## Haviggi (May 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!!  It seems like I need 90 also :eyelove:


 You are most welcome  I think you do  subtler and blends divinely into my fair skin I bet in yours too


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 2, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I tried Crema Nuda today. It was so moisturizing on my skin with a descent coverage.both nude glow and light glow had the same impact in color on my face.i wear maestro and luminous silk foundation in number 3 and I have fluid sheer illuminator in number 2 so these were perfect matches for me! It wasn't so about the coverage as I immediately had a glow but it was more about the feeling of wearing it if that makes sense.fir me it's a very comfortable moisturizer and leaves a very soft and well hydrated skin after use.even after I took off my make up.for me it would be next on my base wish list


  Thanks for the pics and reviews.


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> You are most welcome I think you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes I am fair also (luminous silk 4)


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2015)

Wearing luminous silk today with armani liquid summer 100


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  You look wonderful!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 2, 2015)

At what point during your makeup routine do y'all apply the Fluid Sheer? I never use liquid highlighters, and I assume I should apply it on my cheekbones before applying any setting powder for my concealer, etc. in fear of it moving it around...


----------



## laurennnxox (May 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Wearing luminous silk today with armani liquid summer 100


  Beautiful! I swatched that in store today. How did you apply it?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


   You look absolutely GORGEOUS Monsy!!!!!


----------



## Haviggi (May 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Wearing luminous silk today with armani liquid summer 100


 You Rock!! Another pic I found on Instagram today for comparing shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Number 100 is also very natural on you!


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone!

  I apply a drop on back of my hand and then I am still trying to figure out what brush to use. It sets extremely fast and it's as light as water. I used mac dual fiber small brush to apply it and then MAC blush brush to blend it. I think I could have done just the blush brush because it blended product really nicely on the back of my hand. I am still experimenting with the brushes to see what is best and easiest to use for application.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Number 100 is also very natural on you!


 
  ohhh I like the look of 90 uggghhh my poor wallet


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> At what point during your makeup routine do y'all apply the Fluid Sheer? I never use liquid highlighters, and I assume I should apply it on my cheekbones before applying any setting powder for my concealer, etc. in fear of it moving it around...


Hard to say.  I've changed my routine a bit and I'm still working things out.  I guess it depends on how you use it.  I tried to search for a video I saw a while ago and she applied it pretty much all over but I don't recall the order exactly.  I just applied it on my cheeks and didn't use powder.  I guess if I did I would put the fluid sheer on after but really it depends on the effect I'm going for.  So I suggest watching some videos if you have the time.  Oh I'm no help. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

Is @EllaS still around?  We haven't heard her take on the latest collections.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is @EllaS  still around?  We haven't heard her take on the latest collections.


  I've been wondering that, too. I hope all is well with her! It's been a while since I've seen her on here.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

I think with fluid sheers you can use them all over like number 2 before your foundation, or mixing it with your liquid foundation. before blush to give pop of color, after blush as a highlight.  liquid on liquid would work the best but since they are so sheer i think it wouldn't be a problem blending them on top of the powder too


----------



## Haviggi (May 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think with fluid sheers you can use them all over like number 2 before your foundation, or mixing it with your liquid foundation. before blush to give pop of color, after blush as a highlight.  liquid on liquid would work the best but since they are so sheer i think it wouldn't be a problem blending them on top of the powder too


 I usually mix my number 2 fluid sheer with my maestro or luminous silk and it gives a more dewy and glowing finish,especially with maestro because maestro is more matte . I haven't used the other fluid sheers.i am eyeing on number 6 and 8 for combining them with blush or use only them as a soft wash of color on my cheeks


----------



## laurennnxox (May 3, 2015)

Even though I was just at the mall yesterday I'm so tempted to go back and get one of the liquid summers! Sooo pretty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been wondering that, too. I hope all is well with her! It's been a while since I've seen her on here.


I'm hoping she is just taking a break.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Even though I was just at the mall yesterday I'm so tempted to go back and get one of the liquid summers! Sooo pretty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

Here are some IG pics  and video I found of the summer collection:

  https://instagram.com/p/0oBl71vC9e/?taken-by=kaypersaudmua

  https://instagram.com/p/0oA3rfPC79/?taken-by=kaypersaudmua

  https://instagram.com/p/2FdGwss0tP/?taken-by=cosmogirl_hk


  I saw a really good bottle pic of all of the new fluid sheers but I can't find it.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## ashievic (May 3, 2015)

Liquid sheers I was shown to use with the foundation. A half pump of sheer with half pump of foundation, blend on top of your hand and apply. I use #2 for blending with foundation. They may also be used for liquid blush, or a lip stain, with a top coat of whatever you like. It add a boost to the Maestro foundation from flat to good. At least on me. For the new 200.00 foundation, I kill it. Gee, 395.00 for Sublimage or 200.00 for foundation that pretty much does the same. Plus you can skip the moisturizer step and go from serum to foundation. Not sure I would use it in hot weather. Since Dior Nude Air seems to be my summer foundation with Maestro as my second choice. I always use Chanel spf 50 before I put on my foundation. Especially in the warmer weather.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Liquid sheers I was shown to use with the foundation. A half pump of sheer with half pump of foundation, blend on top of your hand and apply. I use #2 for blending with foundation. They may also be used for liquid blush, or a lip stain, with a top coat of whatever you like. It add a boost to the Maestro foundation from flat to good. At least on me. For the new 200.00 foundation, I kill it. Gee, 395.00 for Sublimage or 200.00 for foundation that pretty much does the same. Plus you can skip the moisturizer step and go from serum to foundation. Not sure I would use it in hot weather. Since Dior Nude Air seems to be my summer foundation with Maestro as my second choice. I always use Chanel spf 50 before I put on my foundation. Especially in the warmer weather.


I'm thinking about the creme nuda too.  I mostly use the Maestro foundation in the summer so these might play well together.  If I do get it I would definitely wait for Bloomingdales to have a triple points day and maybe by then I will have a gift card to use.


----------



## ashievic (May 3, 2015)

I am waiting for the "friends and family" sale. It should be soon. Around Mother's Day, it is 15 or 20% off. YSL and Armani have this at the same time. Ah duh, they are owned by the same parent company.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am waiting for the "friends and family" sale. It should be soon. Around Mother's Day, it is 15 or 20% off. YSL and Armani have this at the same time. Ah duh, they are owned by the same parent company.


  Good to know about this, thanks!! I'll hold off on ordering a liquid summer bronzer until then.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am waiting for the "friends and family" sale. It should be soon. Around Mother's Day, it is 15 or 20% off. YSL and Armani have this at the same time. Ah duh, they are owned by the same parent company.


  Yes I am waiting for that too! Last year it was in june I think for 3 weeks at least


----------



## katred (May 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm hoping she is just taking a break.


  I was wondering about her too. She's been absent from IG as well.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

any suggestions on eyes to kill shadows? what shades are must haves? especially some lighter softer ones that can be worn all over the lid


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am waiting for the "friends and family" sale. It should be soon. Around Mother's Day, it is 15 or 20% off. YSL and Armani have this at the same time. Ah duh, they are owned by the same parent company.


  Oooh thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## ashievic (May 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> any suggestions on eyes to kill shadows? what shades are must haves? especially some lighter softer ones that can be worn all over the lid


I own all the singles. Including the ones not sold in the States. Don't use them much, but at least I have all of them.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2015)

Please share share more about them! I haven't ever even tried them.


----------



## ashievic (May 3, 2015)

They have muted to super glitz. The most unique color is #17, which matches the Seattle Seahawks green. The tangerine and coral are also unique. There is a nice periwinkle, violet, and magenta. I will take a pic tomorrow of them all open for you to see. The last one which was a LE last fall was Sandstone #25. Super nice neutral. Color me loud has or had great swatches of all the colors. I will also take a pic of the TF cream shadows. I am out there, but in natural light there is no way my Spice is a dupe for the Peach duo. As well as take a pic of the Chanel #50 lip gloss in deep purple. Without question just swatched out, it reminds me of the variation of Vamp that Chanel came out with a thousand years ago. When they did the purple vamp after the release of the original Vamp.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They have muted to super glitz. The most unique color is #17, which matches the Seattle Seahawks green. The tangerine and coral are also unique. There is a nice periwinkle, violet, and magenta. I will take a pic tomorrow of them all open for you to see. The last one which was a LE last fall was Sandstone #25. Super nice neutral. Color me loud has or had great swatches of all the colors. *I will also take a pic of the TF cream shadows. I am out there, but in natural light there is no way my Spice is a dupe for the Peach duo.* As well as take a pic of the Chanel #50 lip gloss in deep purple. Without question just swatched out, it reminds me of the variation of Vamp that Chanel came out with a thousand years ago. When they did the purple vamp after the release of the original Vamp.


   That's good to hear Ash---I have Spice but I still purchased the Golden Peach Duo-------although I thought Spice was an alleged dupe for Naked Bronze---is that right? 
   Whatever the E/S for which the Golden Peach duo was a dupe, I do not have.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They have muted to super glitz. The most unique color is #17, which matches the Seattle Seahawks green. The tangerine and coral are also unique. There is a nice periwinkle, violet, and magenta. I will take a pic tomorrow of them all open for you to see. The last one which was a LE last fall was Sandstone #25. Super nice neutral. Color me loud has or had great swatches of all the colors. I will also take a pic of the TF cream shadows. I am out there, but in natural light there is no way my Spice is a dupe for the Peach duo. As well as take a pic of the Chanel #50 lip gloss in deep purple. Without question just swatched out, it reminds me of the variation of Vamp that Chanel came out with a thousand years ago. When they did the purple vamp after the release of the original Vamp.


  I would love to see a picture too! I have only one of them and I think I haven't used it. 
  Spice is supposed to be a dupe for Naked bronze and Pink haze for the peach one.


----------



## ashievic (May 4, 2015)

Here are all the single ETK, yes they are in order.


----------



## Monsy (May 4, 2015)

I am sorry I was talking about the ones in the glass jar. I apologize. I probably said the wrong name.

  But holy cow you have all the other powder singles!


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here are all the single ETK, yes they are in order.


  Very nice!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Shars (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  What is this Maggie? It's so pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here are all the single ETK, yes they are in order.


   AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Wow----are we going from Eye Tints to potted cream shadows now?  This is very pretty---different even.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> any suggestions on eyes to kill shadows? what shades are must haves? especially some lighter softer ones that can be worn all over the lid


  Speaking of which.  I finally wore my Tom Ford summer palette and my eye look reminded me a lot of one of the Eyes to Kill shadows I have.  The only soft light shades I have are colorful.  I love all from ones of the summer collections maybe 3 years ago?  The pink, green purple colors come to mind first.  #30 especially - I think that one is called Rose Poplilia.  I have to look up the names of the rest and I can't right now.  Actually I would not call any from this line of shadow soft as all of them are super sparkly.  Oh and I think #28 is the one that gave me a little of the Tom Ford vibe yesterday.


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of which.  I finally wore my Tom Ford summer palette and my eye look reminded me a lot of one of the Eyes to Kill shadows I have.  The only soft light shades I have are colorful.  I love all from ones of the summer collections maybe 3 years ago?  The pink, green purple colors come to mind first.  #30 especially - I think that one is called Rose Poplilia.  I have to look up the names of the rest and I can't right now.  Actually I would not call any from this line of shadow soft as all of them are super sparkly.  Oh and I think #28 is the one that gave me a little of the Tom Ford vibe yesterday.


  Oh yes, those from the summer collection were great! Rose Popillia especially, and I got a mauve one too that I love.

  From the perm line I love No. 6 - the black and gold one. That one makes a stunning smokey eye!


----------



## kath00 (May 5, 2015)

I got a coupon for the Armani website today. Are there any must-have's? I love their lasting silk foundation. But I don't own much in the way of their make up.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 5, 2015)

kath00 said:


> I got a coupon for the Armani website today. Are there any must-have's? I love their lasting silk foundation. But I don't own much in the way of their make up.


  I'm all about Fluid Sheer #6 right now. I use it as a fluid blush and lipstain and can't get enough!


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2015)

Did any of you ever got their 10% off coupon if you sign up for newsletter? I never did


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow----are we going from Eye Tints to potted cream shadows now?  This is very pretty---different even.


  pots have been around for a while. this is how i found about armani makeup. i think they became popular because of their pot eyeshadows


----------



## mkoparanova (May 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> What is this Maggie? It's so pretty!!


  Eyes to kill #3! I've never worn it but it's really pretty! I have to go to a counter and swatch the other shades because I can't decide what I want by just looking at pictures.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of which.  I finally wore my Tom Ford summer palette and my eye look reminded me a lot of one of the Eyes to Kill shadows I have.  The only soft light shades I have are colorful.  I love all from ones of the summer collections maybe 3 years ago?  The pink, green purple colors come to mind first.  #30 especially - I think that one is called Rose Poplilia.  I have to look up the names of the rest and I can't right now.  Actually I would not call any from this line of shadow soft as all of them are super sparkly.  Oh and I think #28 is the one that gave me a little of the Tom Ford vibe yesterday.


   It sounds like you're enjoying the palette!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> pots have been around for a while. this is how i found about armani makeup. i think they became popular because of their pot eyeshadows


  I meant new ones, post Eye Tints.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *The other way round, Med! The ETK shadows in the glass pots have been around for quite some time now. If you don't have one - go and get at least one! They're stunning!!!!! (And L'Oreal has some good dupes for them too - The L'Oreal Infallibles).*
> 
> 
> Oh yes, those from the summer collection were great! Rose Popillia especially, and I got a mauve one too that I love.
> ...


  Yes---I was referring to post Eye Tint shadows.  # 9 Rock Sand was my go to.  I love smokey eyes-----was that one Khaki Pulse???
​   I haven't heard to much about the Infallibles lately---could be that my head has been elsewhere.


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I meant new ones, post Eye Tints.


  sorry I misunderstood


----------



## ashievic (May 5, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Did any of you ever got their 10% off coupon if you sign up for newsletter? I never did


It was sent in an email with a code to me. Might have landed in your spam....


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2015)

I have checked gazillion times and nothing ever arrived.    I really want Eye tint Flannel


----------



## Anahita Balsara (May 6, 2015)

Just tried out my sample of the Crema Nuda. Its beautiful. Its lightweight and gives a nice glow. Fingers crossed that it doesn't break me out. I just wish it wasn't so expensive. Anyone know what kind of SPF it has?


----------



## peanut (May 6, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just tried out my sample of the Crema Nuda. Its beautiful. Its lightweight and gives a nice glow. Fingers crossed that it doesn't break me out. I just wish it wasn't so expensive. Anyone know what kind of SPF it has?


So glad you like it! What shade did you try and was it a good match for you? I've heard it's forgiving if you don't get a perfect match.I don't recall that it had an SPF in it but would be curious to know.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (May 6, 2015)

peanut said:


> So glad you like it! What shade did you try and was it a good match for you? I've heard it's forgiving if you don't get a perfect match.I don't recall that it had an SPF in it but would be curious to know.


  I got a sample of 3 and 4. I tried 3 today and I initially thought it might be too light but it looked like an exact match. I'll try the 4 once I'm done with the 3. Hopefully it won't oxidize. I also tried the La Mer skin tint and the Chanel BB cream in B30. I really liked the way the La Mer looked but with it had the SPF of the Chanel. I think with the Armani, I will have to wear a separate sunscreen underneath as I dont think the SPF will be enough due to my Lupus. Anyone know if Nordstrom has the new Armani summer collection?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 6, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Just tried out my sample of the Crema Nuda. Its beautiful. Its lightweight and gives a nice glow. Fingers crossed that it doesn't break me out. I just wish it wasn't so expensive. Anyone know what kind of SPF it has?


  No SPF.


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Eyes to kill #3! I've never worn it but it's really pretty! I have to go to a counter and swatch the other shades because I can't decide what I want by just looking at pictures.


  It is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## peanut (May 7, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I got a sample of 3 and 4. I tried 3 today and I initially thought it might be too light but it looked like an exact match. I'll try the 4 once I'm done with the 3. Hopefully it won't oxidize. I also tried the La Mer skin tint and the Chanel BB cream in B30. I really liked the way the La Mer looked but with it had the SPF of the Chanel. I think with the Armani, I will have to wear a separate sunscreen underneath as I dont think the SPF will be enough due to my Lupus. Anyone know if Nordstrom has the new Armani summer collection?


  Thanks for your thoughts! I'm about NW22 and am leaning toward shade 2. Hope it's not too light though. Shade 3 looks more warm toned. I do hate having to apply a separate sunscreen but I like a high SPF anyway.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 7, 2015)

Darn it! I tried the Crema Nuda at Nordies, and I LOVE the texture. I'm a MAC NC15, and I could pull off either shade 1 or 2. 2 was ever so slightly pinky and maybe 1/2 shade too dark on me, but it still blended in well. I am holding off for now as I am supposed to be on a #LowBuy, but I keep obsessing about this new foundation. Eventually, I may cave.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2015)

Love those ETK shadows...  I think I'm going to do an overhaul of my shadows.  Get rid of some mac shades and expand.


----------



## Monsy (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2015)

So that's the $200 foundation?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is @EllaS still around?  We haven't heard her take on the latest collections.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *laurennnxox*
> ...


  I was wondering the same about @EllaS. It doesn't look like she's posted anything on Twitter or Instagram for a long time either. I hope she's okay.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So that's the $200 foundation?


  That's the one! This should have been priced at $150 at the most. I still love the texture but can't plunk down that much cash for foundation.


----------



## ashievic (May 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So that's the $200 foundation?
> 
> That's the one! This should have been priced at $150 at the most. I still love the texture but can't plunk down that much cash for foundation.


  Is this all that and then some better then the foundation by Cle de Peau or whatever the spelling is??? That goes for like 100.00 at NM? Really for 200.00 I expect to be glowing. I also read at the hospital about how sun screen that contains zinc prevents wrinkles, even if you are not in the sun. It is the latest copy of WebMD magazine. It lists which products truly help your fight against time.


----------



## Monsy (May 9, 2015)

zinc taken orally is good for your skin too. It speeds up healing process and rejuvenation


----------



## bunnypoet (May 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Is this all that and then some better then the foundation by Cle de Peau or whatever the spelling is??? That goes for like 100.00 at NM? Really for 200.00 I expect to be glowing. I also read at the hospital about how sun screen that contains zinc prevents wrinkles, even if you are not in the sun. It is the latest copy of WebMD magazine. It lists which products truly help your fight against time.


  I haven't tried the CDP one yet so I can't compare. The Crema Nuda has a really nice formulation that just melted into my skin so effortlessly, but it is not worth $200 IMO. I still can't get it out of my mind though because I love Armani and I've been on a foundation kick lately, but the price tag is a killer.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> sorry I misunderstood


   No problem Monsy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I was wondering the same about @EllaS. It doesn't look like she's posted anything on Twitter or Instagram for a long time either. I hope she's okay.


 Likewise.  I hope she's ok!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Is this all that and then some better then the foundation by Cle de Peau or whatever the spelling is??? That goes for like 100.00 at NM? Really for 200.00 I expect to be glowing. I also read at the hospital about how sun screen that contains zinc prevents wrinkles, even if you are not in the sun. It is the latest copy of WebMD magazine. It lists which *products truly help your fight against time.*


   .....along with heredity and lifestyle!


----------



## ashievic (May 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Is this all that and then some better then the foundation by Cle de Peau or whatever the spelling is??? That goes for like 100.00 at NM? Really for 200.00 I expect to be glowing. I also read at the hospital about how sun screen that contains zinc prevents wrinkles, even if you are not in the sun. It is the latest copy of WebMD magazine. It lists which products truly help your fight against time.
> 
> I haven't tried the CDP one yet so I can't compare. The Crema Nuda has a really nice formulation that just melted into my skin so effortlessly, but it is not worth $200 IMO. I still can't get it out of my mind though because I love Armani and I've been on a foundation kick lately, but the price tag is a killer.


Wait for the friends and family discount sale that should be coming in a few weeks. Can't remember if it is 15% or 20% off. Plus free shipping.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Wait for the friends and family discount sale that should be coming in a few weeks. Can't remember if it is 15% or 20% off. Plus free shipping.


  I just may be tempted during that F&F, especially if it is 20% off!


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I just may be tempted during that F&F, especially if it is 20% off!


  Me too! I have a list and am waiting to pull that virtual trigger!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! I have a list and am waiting to pull that virtual trigger!


  what's on your list?


----------



## ashievic (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! I have a list and am waiting to pull that virtual trigger!
> what's on your list?


The Black lady from Good Morning America, Robin something....


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> do you recall who was on the cover?
> 
> what's on your list?


  ALL THE THINGS!! LOL

  I wanted to (finally) get some of the eye tints and I'm thinking of getting a few of the REs, a lip lacquer and one or two of the lip maestros. I just have to make a firm decision on shades.


----------



## MaryJane (May 13, 2015)

I purchased the Maestro Liquid Bronzer in shade 90 and am really liking it. I've been mixing a drop or two with my foundation and I get more warmth and a glow than a tan - which is fine with me. Being really pale, a lot of color on my face just doesn't look right. For reference, I use Luminous Silk foundation #4.

  In order to get a more tan look, I'm going to try putting the Armani powder bronzer ( I wear #100) on top of the liquid bronzer/foundation combination. I was also thinking of trying the Maestro Bronzer in shade 100 but am afraid it will be a little too dark. The makeup artist who helped my pick out the bronzer pointed me to shade 90 as if 100 wasn't even consideration.

  For those who have the liquid bronzer, how have you been wearing it? I haven't tried it on top of foundation yet.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 13, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> I purchased the Maestro Liquid Bronzer in shade 90 and am really liking it. I've been mixing a drop or two with my foundation and I get more warmth and a glow than a tan - which is fine with me. Being really pale, a lot of color on my face just doesn't look right. For reference, I use Luminous Silk foundation #4.  In order to get a more tan look, I'm going to try putting the Armani powder bronzer ( I wear #100) on top of the liquid bronzer/foundation combination. I was also thinking of trying the Maestro Bronzer in shade 100 but am afraid it will be a little too dark. The makeup artist who helped my pick out the bronzer pointed me to shade 90 as if 100 wasn't even consideration.  For those who have the liquid bronzer, how have you been wearing it? I haven't tried it on top of foundation yet.


  I'm looooving the MLB in 90 as well.  I also swatched the liquid bronzer in 100 but it was a little too much for my fair skin. I was worried about accidentally over doing it. (For reference, there isn't a match for my skin in either their lasting or luminious silk line. I've tried everything with multiple different SAs and tons of take home samples.) 100 is stunning though. I've been using 90 over liquid foundation. I put a drop on a little glass lid (instead of the back of my hand) and then dab tiny little dots along where I want it to be. I blend it out with a stippling brush. I've used both Real Technique's stippling brush and MAC's 187. It doesn't disturb my foundation at all. I've been using Cover FX N10 drops mixed with a primer.


----------



## Monsy (May 13, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> I purchased the Maestro Liquid Bronzer in shade 90 and am really liking it. I've been mixing a drop or two with my foundation and I get more warmth and a glow than a tan - which is fine with me. Being really pale, a lot of color on my face just doesn't look right. For reference, I use Luminous Silk foundation #4.
> 
> In order to get a more tan look, I'm going to try putting the Armani powder bronzer ( I wear #100) on top of the liquid bronzer/foundation combination. I was also thinking of trying the Maestro Bronzer in shade 100 but am afraid it will be a little too dark. The makeup artist who helped my pick out the bronzer pointed me to shade 90 as if 100 wasn't even consideration.
> 
> For those who have the liquid bronzer, how have you been wearing it? I haven't tried it on top of foundation yet.



I also wear Luminous silk 4 and I have powder bronzer in 100 and liquid summer in 100. I also want 90! I am glad you like it. 
  I use liquid summer on top of my foundation like any other bronzer. Drop or two on back of my hand and I blend it as I would any powder bronzer.


----------



## Haviggi (May 13, 2015)

If you had to choose between sun fabric 100 and maestro liquid bronzer  90 given fair skin luminus silk 3 and maestro 3 which one would you chose ?  I'm thinking to jump on the bronzing bandwagon and i' seriously thinking of investing in Armani product ! What' s the difference in the final result between these two? Could i combine them both somehow?


----------



## MaryJane (May 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I might try to get a sample of the MLB in 100 from my local Sephora. I doubt I'll purchase it though...at $65 I'll stick with #90 since it does work well. I think 90 is great year round when you just need a little something to perk up your complexion.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 13, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks ladies. I might try to get a sample of the MLB in 100 from my local Sephora. I doubt I'll purchase it though...at $65 I'll stick with #90 since it does work well. I think 90 is great year round when you just need a little something to perk up your complexion.


  I wish my local sephora carried GA beauty! Let us know how you like the sample of 100.


----------



## Monsy (May 13, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I'm thinking to jump on the bronzing bandwagon and i' seriously thinking of investing in Armani product ! What' s the difference in the final result between these two? Could i combine them both somehow?


  sun fabric 100
  easier application and the most  perfect finish


----------



## MaryJane (May 13, 2015)

I agree with Monsy. Sun Fabric 100 is amazing. The best bronzer I've ever tried and I've tried quite a few. Worth every penny,


----------



## Haviggi (May 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> sun fabric 100 easier application and the most  perfect finish





MaryJane said:


> I agree with Monsy. Sun Fabric 100 is amazing. The best bronzer I've ever tried and I've tried quite a few. Worth every penny,


    Thank u very much ladies  Then we have a winner !! Sun Fabric 100 goes to my cart


----------



## Prettypackages (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> ALL THE THINGS!! LOL
> 
> I wanted to (finally) get some of the eye tints and I'm thinking of getting a few of the REs, a lip lacquer and one or two of the lip maestros. I just have to make a firm decision on shades.


  LMAO.  I can't say enough about the eye tints.


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LMAO.  *I can't say enough about the eye tints. *


  I know hehe!


----------



## Monsy (May 13, 2015)

here is the sun fabric 100 compared to some other popular ones.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 13, 2015)

I need to try out the Sun Fabric 100 (the old version 100 bronzer is one of my HGs). Fingers crossed it is in stock for the F&F sale (and that the discount is 20 not 15%).


----------



## Howards End (May 16, 2015)

Just noticed the eyebrow pencils are disc, I hope GA brings back a brown one in a cooler tone than the previous one.  Maybe I'll check Givenchy in the meantime lol


----------



## ashievic (May 16, 2015)

My go to product specialist for GA is sending me out "generous" samples of the 200.00 foundation. Will keep you all posted if it all that and then some!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (May 16, 2015)

waiting for the friends and family sale on the website, then plan on ordering all the eye tints. Since it appears Chanel Blue Notes is not being released until late July, Dior the same time. TF will be after Labor Day, should be OK....need to pace myself.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> My go to product specialist for GA is sending me out "generous" samples of the 200.00 foundation. Will keep you all posted if it all that and then some!!!!!


  Lucky! Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## Monsy (May 17, 2015)

I can;t wait for the FF sale I have two blushes, one liquid maestro, one eye tint and maybe one lipgloss on the list.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

When is the FF sale?  and what are Chanel Blue notes?


----------



## laurennnxox (May 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> When is the FF sale?  *and what are Chanel Blue notes? *


  I'm not sure when the F&F sale is, but the latter is an upcoming chanel collection!  Here is a link to the thread!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/191047/blue-notes-de-chanel/60#post_2959100


----------



## ashievic (May 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> When is the FF sale?  *and what are Chanel Blue notes? *
> I'm not sure when the F&F sale is, but the latter is an upcoming chanel collection!  Here is a link to the thread!
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/191047/blue-notes-de-chanel/60#post_2959100


It is held twice a year, about 6 months apart. Last year it was held around Father's Day, and was for about 2-3 weeks. Then again in late Jan. Blue Notes was first to be released in June. Might still be in Europe. Here in the States, it is now to be late July to early August release. YSL has the same sale, at the same time, I think due to both being owned by the same parent corporation.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I can;t wait for the FF sale I have two blushes, one liquid maestro, one eye tint and maybe one lipgloss on the list.


  I was going to buy the GA #100 powder bronzer (I hope it lives up to my original HG #100!) during the FF sale, but I caved and bought it on Sephora.com due to the 16% Ebates cash back and my 10% off coupon code for making Rouge again. So I will probably pick up the liquid bronzer in #90 (I have #100 which I like, but it is a bit dark on me so I have to be careful when I apply), maybe another eye tint, and if I go cray-cray the new Crema Nuda foundation (not sure on this though because of the price tag and b/c my best color match seems to be a mix of #1 and #2).


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> When is the FF sale?  and what are *Chanel Blue notes*?


   A Chanel collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I can;t wait for the FF sale I have two blushes, one liquid maestro, one eye tint and maybe one lipgloss on the list.


  Which eye tint are you getting Monsy?  I just ordered the last one that I'm allowing myself---Shadow #7


----------



## ashievic (May 20, 2015)

Received my sample of the new foundation today that sells for 200.00. When I opened the sample lid, music did not play. I would think for 200.00 I would have at least have the brass band playing for me! Not sure the color is a good match. Got the lightest color, will see if it works on Casper.


----------



## ashievic (May 20, 2015)

Wow is all I can say for the new foundation. If you are a 3 in Maestro, the lightest in this formula is perfect. Do not be concerned it looks dark, it is not once on. A little goes a long way. I applied with my fingertips, then buffed out with the Artis #8 brush. I did not use a primer or applied moisturizer prior. Wow, it really does hide most imperfections. I hate those tiny veins around the side of your nose. Did not have to use any other product, besides eye primer, since I was using the Chanel cream sticks. I have found they are easier to blend out when using primer. I just need to remember do one eye at a time, as in blend out before you go on to the next eye.

  Not sure this would be great for warmer weather. It is all of 40 outside in the outer regions of Chicago this morning. Furnace is on, and it nearly Memorial Day weekend right??? Not sure if you are in your 20's this would be good for you. It does feel a bit heavy. Not obnoxious, but more then usual.


----------



## Monsy (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which eye tint are you getting Monsy?  I just ordered the last one that I'm allowing myself---Shadow #7


  Flannel only


----------



## laurennnxox (May 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Flannel only


  Flannel is looove! I hope you like it.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which eye tint are you getting Monsy?  I just ordered the last one that I'm allowing myself---Shadow #7


  so how many do you have?


----------



## Monsy (May 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Flannel is looove! I hope you like it.


  I am not really into cream eyeshadow but this color is unique and might look nice all over the lid


----------



## ashievic (May 20, 2015)

OK have had this wonder foundation on for 9 hours. No oil slick, feels like I have no foundation on. It is still doing what it should, as in my skin tone is even. While at NM the lady who is the regional person and I have known since I was a small child was there. Big event tomorrow at NM so she was there getting it ready. Love her, best yet, she tells it like is, no hot air. She explained to me the finish on this isn't really dewy, not matte, just a natural look, which after about 15 minutes on the dewy look does calm down, to my relief. 

  I asked why the 200.00 cost? Then after she explained, especially for someone like my Mom, I can't afford Sublimage (395.00) or Armani (385.00) moisturizer I could skip this step when using this product. She said cleanse your face as usual. toner, serum, sun screen, then this. I found no need to use a concealer of any kind. Yet, I do not have issues with dark circles under my eyes. This stuff is thick, as the Le Lift moisturizer I do use, but with color. I apply the same way as the Le Lift, a little goes a long way. 

  My Mom tried it too, it seems to diminish the tinny lines around the eyes. For me the glaring crows feet from working in the sun for my job the product has not settled in for a nap in this area. As I do have with most foundations. Nor has it settled in the pores on my nose. I hate that after a few hours, it looks on some days I have a disease of spots where my pores are in the T zone. Again, it is cold here. Yes, even had a few flakes of snow in the rain. No I am not joking. 

  Will continue to use, and see how it works on a warmer day. If we should ever get summer in Chicago, spring forgot to arrive. I have had no need to touch up or use a rice paper to freshen the look. Looks the same as it did at 7 am.


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Which eye tint are you getting Monsy?  I just ordered the last one that I'm allowing myself---Shadow #7[/COLOR]


  Can't wait too hear what you think of Shadow


----------



## bunnypoet (May 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> OK have had this wonder foundation on for 9 hours. No oil slick, feels like I have no foundation on. It is still doing what it should, as in my skin tone is even. While at NM the lady who is the regional person and I have known since I was a small child was there. Big event tomorrow at NM so she was there getting it ready. Love her, best yet, she tells it like is, no hot air. She explained to me the finish on this isn't really dewy, not matte, just a natural look, which after about 15 minutes on the dewy look does calm down, to my relief.
> 
> I asked why the 200.00 cost? Then after she explained, especially for someone like my Mom, I can't afford Sublimage (395.00) or Armani (385.00) moisturizer I could skip this step when using this product. She said cleanse your face as usual. toner, serum, sun screen, then this. I found no need to use a concealer of any kind. Yet, I do not have issues with dark circles under my eyes. This stuff is thick, as the Le Lift moisturizer I do use, but with color. I apply the same way as the Le Lift, a little goes a long way.
> 
> ...


  Darn it! Creme Nuda has jumped back on my wish list. Thank you so much for your very thorough and honest review! I want to order this during the Armani F&F, but not if it is in the 80s or above around here. I've been experiencing foundations separating from the heat. Don't want to save $30-40, only to have the foundation turn rancid on me in a few months. Maybe Sephora will have this in the Fall for their F&F sale? I can pick it up them. Not sure if I can be that patient though. #FirstWorldProbz


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Flannel only


    Flannel is pretty---I regret not getting it


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> so how many do you have?


   Shadow makes my 7th and final one----I only allowed myself 7----which is both my birth month & day.  DON"T JUDGE!!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Flannel is pretty---I regret not getting it


  The last LAST one??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to round it to 8


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am not really into cream eyeshadow but this color is unique and might look nice all over the lid


   Monsy, you construct really nice eye looks-----I hope you'll take a pic for us when you use Flannel.  No wait---I take that back---you'll show me an amazing look 
  and then I'll want Flannel for sure!!!


----------



## peanut (May 20, 2015)

So I ordered Crema Nuda in #2 Light Glow. I normally wear #5 LSF (but have also mixed 4.75 with 5.25 as they are more cool toned). It looked like a pretty good match in the jar, definitely cool toned. But it applied lighter than it looked in the jar so I ordered #3 Pale Glow. This one looks quite warm in the jar, but once again it applied lighter than it looked. It's a forgiving formula, however, and I could probably get away with either of them. Still, I think there's a gap between #2 and #3. I ended up mixing them and was much happier with the result (but not the cost!!).

  Is it worth it? Not sure yet. I will say that I wasn't that impressed when I first applied it, but I caught a glimpse of my complexion in the mirror about an hour later and really liked it. Blurs imperfections quite nicely! Anyway, I took a quick pic of the shades (#2 on the left and #3 on the right). Hope this helps.





  Edited to add: When I called Armani Customer Service for shade help before I ordered, they recommended #1; when I emailed Neiman Marcus Customer Service, they recommended #3.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The last LAST one???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Leave it to you Vee



But 7 is my birth month!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (May 20, 2015)

The new foundation does look better after it is on for awhile. I totally agree before you decide, wait and see how it looks later. Improves with time, sort of like wine.


----------



## ashievic (May 20, 2015)

Going on 14 hours of wear on the new foundation. I have FEW tiny spots gathered in nose pores, as in less then 10, nope didn't count them. A slight pat of rice paper and poof they were gone. Does not feel like I have any foundation on, but it is still there and doing what it should do. No T zone issues. It kills me, but I think it might be a go for this. My face actually feels good. As in a day I wore no makeup and only did the daily routine of washing, serum and moisturizing.  I was going to dip into the eye tints pond. Those might have to wait. Yes, the 38.00 for one, I am having a tough time with. I know I make no sense with the 38.00 price point. 

  Still looks good on my Mom too. Tomorrow I will try to get pics of all the shades up close. Going back over to NM for a serious playdate with YSL.


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

Day 2 of new foundation. Less is more. Truly a TINY dab covers all. Again, after about 15-20 minutes the super dewy look goes away and it really looks like you have no foundation on. Yet you have the perks of having the yucks covered nicely, even skin tone. Again, today I had no need for additional concealer. Put this on, with the TF brow pencil, touch of blush, the new Chanel beige lipgloss, and light touch of mascara. Perfection for a natural look. Let's see how it hold ups today. Yes, the craters in my forehead seem less glaring.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 21, 2015)

http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/giorgio-armani-eclipse-collection-for-summer-2015.html


----------



## bunnypoet (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/giorgio-armani-eclipse-collection-for-summer-2015.html


  New eye tints!! Yes! And a new Eye and Brow Maestro in Ash Blond. I should have a few Nordies Notes by then to spend on these. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/giorgio-armani-eclipse-collection-for-summer-2015.html


 WOW......I'm stoked----more eye tints!!!  Thanks for sharing Maggie!!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> WOW......I'm stoked----more eye tints!!!  Thanks for sharing Maggie!!!


  See that 7 count was never gonna work out!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> See that 7 count was never gonna work out!!






 This is a new batch---doesn't count


----------



## awickedshape (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> See that 7 count was never gonna work out!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF] This is a new batch---doesn't count[/COLOR]ooh:


   :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    That's only fair right AWS????


----------



## katred (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/giorgio-armani-eclipse-collection-for-summer-2015.html


  I love those sunset colours for the eye tints!!! Also, those look like liquid eyeliners rather than pencil ones might be interested in those too.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF] This is a new batch---doesn't count[/COLOR]ooh:


  Excellent logic!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's only fair right AWS????[/COLOR]


  Absolutely lol


----------



## katred (May 22, 2015)

I notice that the Eclipse collection has no lip products. That seems odd, so I'm wondering if there will be a small lip-oriented collection around the same time. Sort of the way they did they Eye Tints and Fuchsia Maharajah in the Spring.   I've actually been wondering if they're planning to re-launch the Rouge d'Armani formula, to make it more distinct from the REs.


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

I picked up a good size sample of shade #2 yesterday in the wonder foundation. Once I was in real light, the #1 shade does appear more ashen, with the #2 shade actually lighter in color with pink undertones. The biggest difference I and my Mom have found is the softness of your face when you are washing it. The weather continues to suck in Chicago, furnace still running. It will be awhile before I can see how this works in warmer weather. 

  I will take pics of these two samples once I get my act together today.


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

Top photo Shade 2 on left, Shade 1 on right

  Bottom photo Shade 1 on top, Shade 2 on bottom

  Really like this formula, sun actually came out, so we shall see how it goes....


----------



## peanut (May 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Top photo Shade 2 on left, Shade 1 on right
> 
> Bottom photo Shade 1 on top, Shade 2 on bottom
> 
> Really like this formula, sun actually came out, so we shall see how it goes....


  Wow, I'm really surprised by #1! I thought it would be far lighter than #2. Just out of curiosity, which do you find a better match and what shades do you normally wear? And how does your mom like shade #1? I applied #2 on the left half of my face and #3 on the right, and I really couldn't tell much difference. And yet still I want a perfect match!! lol!


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

I wear shade 3 in Maestro, and in  Luminous Silk I wear shade 3 with a 1/2 pump of Fluid Sheer #2. The same for my Mom. We both decided that shade #2 was a better match for Pink Casper's. Shade 1 really looks ashen when in person when compared to 2. It seems to have become common the lightest shade in foundation regardless who makes it, Aucoin, Armani except for Dior which 01 is perfect for us. Anyway, the lightest shade is for Casper's without the pink undertones. YSL does have the BR shades, but in the States BR10 has gone away. Yet, BR 20 in in the YSL Ink foundation is a good fit. 

  I did my Mom's face in half 1 and half 2. Waited to see if anyone said or noticed. Sure enough one of the hubby's of a neighbor told my Mom she had some dirt on face, on the side 1 was on. Says a lot when a guy notices a difference. Neither of us need any concealer when using this product. For my Mom to cover those good ole age spots, she just puts a put more on in those areas after she has applied all over her face first. Again, small amount is all you need. Those tiny jars I got can easily last for a month if used everyday for each jar. 

  Your face is so soft and all I use in the morning is sun screen then this. Yes, I usually skip the serum step. So I guess the cost does make sense if you can skip moisturizer.


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Top photo Shade 2 on left, Shade 1 on right
> 
> Bottom photo Shade 1 on top, Shade 2 on bottom
> 
> ...


  For 200.00 it should be awesome and perfect match!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/giorgio-armani-eclipse-collection-for-summer-2015.html


Ooh this looks like a fun collection.  I want to see more of the palette.


----------



## ashievic (May 23, 2015)

Final thoughts on the new foundation. I am going to purchase in #2. Yes, still needed furnace this morning, but it did get warmer as the day went. I am getting ready to depart for my summer of living in airports, forests, and on the bus. The container is not travel friendly. Since I am hoarder of empty eye cream jars (don't tell, please). I can scoop out and put in these jars. Can get through the airport with no issue. If I fill to the top, each jar should last at least 6-8 weeks if not longer. 

  As well as make my routine in BFI easier. Yes, even when you are sweating your butt off, and temp is high, due to location, as well as the heat from the wild fire. Moisturizer is still needed. Got my Mom to take her first selfie, of course she can't figure out how to post it....once I get the photo I will post it. Her skin looks awesome, but then it always does.....good genes. No work done.


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

My first armani foundation  I love it not tried it again today  But I had a brilliant time up in London yesterday and that I went into selfridges London and went to look at the armani counter where this man make up artist was and asked me if I needed any help  I had said I have heard a few things about armani  Bronzer and foundations  He matched me up and I said only a little bit please he said let me out it all over too I said no I was worried ( as I had been to the Estée Lauder counter in debs like a hour be hoer and the foundation she put on my face made me feel feeling more  shit   She didn't out it on properly she put foundation straight on my face without no prep)  Anyhows he put foundation all over and I said it looks really nice which it did  And then he said let me out a touch of eyeshadows and do brows  I said no thank you  He said you seen the foundation u trust me and I said yes then I said ok Lol I was very warey still but tried to relax  He did it and was brill not too in my face very light   And also he put the bronzer on by using both colours  I have the list of colours he used  Think he said the 100 bronzer no good for me as it looked off  The number 4 foundation he said maybe I could get away with it  But he said made me look grey or greeny looking I don't know didn't take much notice  At the end of my look before I bought the foundation. He walked me over to the window  Through the Louis vitton bit lol me looking quickly at the bags  As I walk behind him  I can so recommended him  Love him brilliant  Took him like five to ten mins to put my foundation on not like 30-45 mins as it did in debs   He said just a tiny amount and he asked if I put it on with brush or fingers I said I'm not sure maybe fingers  And he told me how to apply it but mmm I cannot remember but he said a pump size or something too much lol   My sister had her lips done by himtoo she didn't want to and I said yep she will don't be shy lol He asked me if I wanted any lippy or lipglosss I said no thanks  ( I told him my lips were small enough and need Botox lol ) he said I didn't obviously he say that lol  I didn't want him to try n attempt my lips as my lips slant on the right   He recommended me 400 ? I think a red  A Ferrari red he said  Very popular tried it on my hand then he held it up to my lip And said yes defo looks nice  So I'm having to try that at some point   I felt like a million dollars leaving selfridges yesterday  I left with a smile in my face    Well done to him


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

Oh gosh sorry all  Long post alert


----------



## Monsy (May 24, 2015)

so what shade of foundation did you get?


----------



## patentg33k (May 24, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *bunnypoet* 



That's the one! This should have been priced at $150 at the most. I still love the texture but can't plunk down that much cash for foundation.


  I realize that this isn't much help, but GA does have 20% F&F from time to time. So that should lower this to $160.  

  Of course, if it were $150, that would then be $120, which is sort of in the range of other premium lines that combine skin care with foundation (By Terry, for ex).  A more comfortable price point, once you are in the $100ish range, that doesn't seem like a huge stretch. 

  In other words, I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh this looks like a fun collection.  I want to see more of the palette.


   It does!!!  Do you know I still have not yet worn my lippies from the *Maharajah* collection???


----------



## ashievic (May 24, 2015)

Really don't want to be a Debbie Downer.....this MIGHT be a European release first, as we will get it late August. I have reached out to those who would know. Should have an answer by mid week. As well as some products, we won't get in the States. I have NO definite info either way. Just going on past experiences with Mr. Armani. I am basing this on, someone who should know, knew nothing about this collection. 

  In a few weeks is the conclave in Dallas for ALL new releases through holiday 2015. Yes, once I know you will all know what is coming!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Really don't want to be a Debbie Downer.....this MIGHT be a European release first, as we will get it late August. I have reached out to those who would know. Should have an answer by mid week. As well as some products, we won't get in the States. I have NO definite info either way. Just going on past experiences with Mr. Armani. I am basing this on, someone who should know, knew nothing about this collection.
> 
> In a few weeks is the conclave in Dallas for ALL new releases through holiday 2015. Yes, once I know you will all know what is coming!!!!






Thanks so much Ash----you're an amazing informant!!!


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> so what shade of foundation did you get?


  Sorry just getting ready to go out with a quick drink with my hubby and my bestie whom I'm not going to see for another  few months prob    It's luminous silk number 5 Hun   Maestro and all this other foundation and silk don't mean nowt to me  But that's what he put  on me suppose it's not a heavy one right but can have more for more coverage maybe I don't know  I just put a little on me it's great  My mums place is pretty dark  I won't know how I like it till I see it out side lol  Which when he put it on it looked great x So smooth so easy to put on love it tbh


----------



## ashievic (May 24, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > so what shade of foundation did you get?
> ...


  For me, in the hotter months this is too heavy. Which is why I ever got the Maestro. You might want to try the Fluid sheer to add a half pump to the foundation of the back of your hand. Regardless, remember this was meant to FIRST warmed up on the back of your hand, as in swirl around and then dab on your face. I use my fingers to apply, then go over LIGHTLY with the Artis brush oval #8. These brushes are now sold in the store on online at NM. Resigned for NM. So the head doesn't snap off. Since I am so pale I use Fluid Sheer #2. It does add just lovely punch to the look. A MA from Armani in Paris showed me this trick. You can use this with any of their foundation products. 

  Dior Nude Air and YSL Ink Fusion foundation have improved the concept of Maestro. Remember for those who own Maestro, it MIGHT explode if you fly with it. Please consider placing in a zip lock bag in case this happens. Don't know how Dior fixed this problem since the dropper looks the same as Maestro, but don't have the messiness from the Maestro in general with Dior Nude Air. Yes, I own all 3, plus the one you got. Which I do love.


----------



## ashievic (May 24, 2015)

Mama in shade #2 of the new foundation, blush is Dior the more pinky one Tie Dye, yes name escaping me. CT cream eye shadows, Chanel lip gloss, TF brow, no concealer. Just spf 50 Chanel and magic foundation.Yes, she is 60....


----------



## Monsy (May 24, 2015)

beautycool said:


> So smooth so easy to put on love it tbh


 
  and he said bronzer 100 wouldn't be for you? I have to disagree. I do not see why not


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> and he said bronzer 100 wouldn't be for you? I have to disagree. I do not see why not


  Hi monsy just crawled in from going out with hubby n mates I will look later or tomorw  To see what colour he put on me  I know he put 100 and some of colour on me  Mixed  But he did say the other colour up was more warmer and the colours he put on me were fab  I prob buy both anyways  I first told him I was prob 100 lol as everyone says about the 100 being fab colour etc ️so will buy both prob at some point


----------



## Monsy (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried* Light master primer*?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 24, 2015)

I have a lipstick and gloss and polish I haven't worn yet but I have worn some of the things.  But I should have worn everything by now.  I completely understand.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 24, 2015)

Just happened to bump into these items on Instagram.

  https://instagram.com/p/29Ix3vxAxQ/?taken-by=annabelle_mag

  https://instagram.com/p/288BVGBZJc/?taken-by=katrincroth


  Love Love the last pic!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama in shade #2 of the new foundation, blush is Dior the more pinky one Tie Dye, yes name escaping me. CT cream eye shadows, Chanel lip gloss, TF brow, no concealer. Just spf 50 Chanel and magic foundation.Yes, she is 60....


  Lovely!  So nice of Mama to allow you to share her pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have a lipstick and gloss and polish I haven't worn yet but I have worn some of the things.  But I should have worn everything by now.  I completely understand.


   The struggle is real ICL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just happened to bump into these items on Instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/29Ix3vxAxQ/?taken-by=annabelle_mag
> 
> ...


  Wow!!!  I like that too!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 24, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I realize that this isn't much help, but GA does have 20% F&F from time to time. So that should lower this to $160.
> 
> Of course, if it were $150, that would then be $120, which is sort of in the range of other premium lines that combine skin care with foundation (By Terry, for ex).  A more comfortable price point, once you are in the $100ish range, that doesn't seem like a huge stretch.
> 
> In other words, I totally agree with you on this.


  If the weather is not too hot here, I am thinking of doing this! I wasn't able to get samples yet of this foundation, but I did try it twice in the store. I can wear either #1 or #2. Ideally, there would be a color that had the undertones of #1 with the lightness of #2. Since I have fair skin with yellow undertones, I will probably get #1. I just love the elegant texture of this foundation. And, I just ran out of my Maestro foundation, so I may pick Crema Nuda in place of it.


----------



## bunnypoet (May 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just happened to bump into these items on Instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/29Ix3vxAxQ/?taken-by=annabelle_mag
> 
> ...


  Such a gorgeous unique shade for an Eye Tint. I would love to see how this looks on other eye colors too.


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

Here's the list of what the make up artist put on me at Giorgio armani  minus the foundation as I had said don't worry about writing the foundation down as I'm buying that   He used 400 plus abit of 100  Weird how he said the 100 was too light for me  But he did say perfect contour  I remember now as me sis texted me  So yer he said something about contour  And 400 don't wash me out or something


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> For me, in the hotter months this is too heavy. Which is why I ever got the Maestro. You might want to try the Fluid sheer to add a half pump to the foundation of the back of your hand. Regardless, remember this was meant to FIRST warmed up on the back of your hand, as in swirl around and then dab on your face. I use my fingers to apply, then go over LIGHTLY with the Artis brush oval #8. These brushes are now sold in the store on online at NM. Resigned for NM. So the head doesn't snap off. Since I am so pale I use Fluid Sheer #2. It does add just lovely punch to the look. A MA from Armani in Paris showed me this trick. You can use this with any of their foundation products.   Dior Nude Air and YSL Ink Fusion foundation have improved the concept of Maestro. Remember for those who own Maestro, it MIGHT explode if you fly with it. Please consider placing in a zip lock bag in case this happens. Don't know how Dior fixed this problem since the dropper looks the same as Maestro, but don't have the messiness from the Maestro in general with Dior Nude Air. Yes, I own all 3, plus the one you got. Which I do love.


  Well to be honest Hun we never ever ever get hot weather in the uk pmsl It's shite raining most days or raining here n there on and off  Suns out today mmmm but for how long   Not like the states or where ever  When it rains it down pours then it soaks up within a few minutes and the humid your in the states my gosh   No wonder ladies can't wear certain foundations in the hot weather and lippys melt lol I have never had a lippy melt in the uk  It just doesn't get to over hot here etc  In fl my gosh I rather not visit in the hottest months of June July august  So hot and humid cannot stand it  Sweat pouring off forehead and sticky body no thanks  And walking round parks like nearly fainting I was But I had heart prob then and didn't know  So gosh I understand where your coming from with weather  We don't get them probs here  Did you say the maestro was better then ? As I find maybe the silk better for me but I wouldn't know as didn't try and maestro


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just happened to bump into these items on Instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/29Ix3vxAxQ/?taken-by=annabelle_mag
> 
> ...


  Is that a bronzer? Or a healthy-glow powder like Les Beiges? I'm kinda interested.


----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> And 400 don't wash me out or something


 
  I also have 400 . it's warmer and slightly darker than 100


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I also have 400 . it's warmer and slightly darker than 100


   Yes exactly So I will be prob buying the 400  The 100 made my face look too ashy or something he said   But I suppose I could get away with it I don't know  But he took the brush and put the 100 on for contour  And then out the brush in 100 and then a bit in the 400  mixed them when bronzing   So I dunna really as If I get the 400 I may put it on so dark lol Known my luck   One day I may actually book in a jake up lesson with the armani team as there we're posters up about lessons  I defo be going back to him


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Dior Nude Air and YSL Ink Fusion foundation have improved the concept of Maestro. Remember for those who own Maestro, it MIGHT explode if you fly with it. Please consider placing in a zip lock bag in case this happens. Don't know how Dior fixed this problem since the dropper looks the same as Maestro, but don't have the messiness from the Maestro in general with Dior Nude Air. Yes, I own all 3, plus the one you got. Which I do love.
> ...


Maestro was the first of its kind in formula to hit the market. It is fab, but it is so messy. As in the dropper smears product all over the neck of the bottle. Then you have the exploding bottle if you fly. Nope, not all the time. But it does happen. Dior Nude Air has improved the bottle, and truly have no clue why their design does not give the mess you get with Maestro, since it looks the same. Nope, not an engineer, so perhaps a super brain out there can explain?

  YSL Ink Fusion foundation is the cousin to Maestro. Again, to me better formula, as in more coverage. Not as thin and totally different application. Must remember, a whole lot less is needed. As in a TINY dots. Or you will be makeup boarding!!! I do not regret purchasing Maestro, but I would not re-purchase it. Based on better products out there. Dior Nude Air has a very limited shade range.

  So get the humidity issue. Not sure if it is cold or hot here today. Cold but humid, if that makes sense? I have never seen humidity as one has in the country of Panama, along with a temp of 139. Nope not kidding. Yet the women I saw there piled on makeup, when my face just wanted to melt.


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just happened to bump into these items on Instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/29Ix3vxAxQ/?taken-by=annabelle_mag
> 
> ...


Let us connect the dots. The new palette from By Terry is showing oranges with purples. Seems to me, the same color family here, but in the cream formula. Of course one would need both.


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Has anyone tried* Light master primer*?


I use the primer in the black bottle, no clue which one it is. Love it, doesn't turn my face bright pink. Allows foundation to glide on smoothly. The thing that sucks no clue to when the bottle is close to empty since it is a hard BLACK plastic container.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Is that a bronzer? Or a healthy-glow powder like Les Beiges? I'm kinda interested.


 It looks really soft----------at first I thought it was a cream product.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Let us connect the dots. The new palette from By Terry is showing oranges with purples. Seems to me, the same color family here, but in the cream formula.* Of course one would need both. *






Well anyone crazy like us would!!!!


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

We are not crazy, just on the cutting edge of fashion for beauty products!!!! My father opened the window last night in my bedroom last when I was sleeping. This morning he asked when I would be needing additional space for all my goodies???? But I told him, I look pretty!!!! He then informed the village is considering local businesses to have licenses. I would be needing to apply for one!!!! I shot back, I don't sell any of this!!!! He said no, but perhaps DCFS or the Humane Society should be contacted to be sure I am not over crowding the children!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *We are not crazy, just on the cutting edge of fashion for beauty products!!!*! My father opened the window last night in my bedroom last when I was sleeping. This morning he asked when I would be needing additional space for all my goodies???? But I told him, I look pretty!!!! He then informed the village is considering local businesses to have licenses. I would be needing to apply for one!!!! I shot back, I don't sell any of this!!!! He said no, but perhaps DCFS or the Humane Society should be contacted to be sure I am not over crowding the children!!!!


   Ok ASH---if that's the story you want to go with




I'll support that too!   Gotta love Dad 






BTW, I hope he's feeling better as he continues his recovery


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Maestro was the first of its kind in formula to hit the market. It is fab, but it is so messy. As in the dropper smears product all over the neck of the bottle. Then you have the exploding bottle if you fly. Nope, not all the time. But it does happen. Dior Nude Air has improved the bottle, and truly have no clue why their design does not give the mess you get with Maestro, since it looks the same. Nope, not an engineer, so perhaps a super brain out there can explain?  YSL Ink Fusion foundation is the cousin to Maestro. Again, to me better formula, as in more coverage. Not as thin and totally different application. Must remember, a whole lot less is needed. As in a TINY dots. Or you will be makeup boarding!!! I do not regret purchasing Maestro, but I would not re-purchase it. Based on better products out there. Dior Nude Air has a very limited shade range.  So get the humidity issue. Not sure if it is cold or hot here today. Cold but humid, if that makes sense? I have never seen humidity as one has in the country of Panama, along with a temp of 139. Nope not kidding. Yet the women I saw there piled on makeup, when my face just wanted to melt.


  Glad I didn't get maestro then  Being I couldn't handle it being a big mess   I'm really liking my new foundation  He couldn't of matched me up better  Number 5 is brill on me


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *We are not crazy, just on the cutting edge of fashion for beauty products!!!*! My father opened the window last night in my bedroom last when I was sleeping. This morning he asked when I would be needing additional space for all my goodies???? But I told him, I look pretty!!!! He then informed the village is considering local businesses to have licenses. I would be needing to apply for one!!!! I shot back, I don't sell any of this!!!! He said no, but perhaps DCFS or the Humane Society should be contacted to be sure I am not over crowding the children!!!!
> Ok ASH---if that's the story you want to go with
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and all others for your kindness and support and LAUGHTER while my Daddy was so sick. It cracks me up he had to fill out a bunch of stuff for cardio rehab, he starts 6/1. They wanted him to rate your plate as in the food you eat (before he got sick). Pefect score was 69, he had a 67. Then they wanted to know how often you exercise a WEEK, the choices were 5 minutes to 30 minutes. He filled out 60 minutes a DAY. The best was how much do you weigh and how much you need to LOSE for your goal weight? He is up to around 145 of course fully clothed and shoes. It was really scary when he was 130, being 6-1, he really did look like a toothpick.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Thanks to you and all others for your kindness and support and LAUGHTER while my Daddy was so sick. It cracks me up he had to fill out a bunch of stuff for cardio rehab, he starts 6/1. They wanted him to rate your plate as in the food you eat (before he got sick). Pefect score was 69, he had a 67. Then they wanted to know how often you exercise a WEEK, the choices were 5 minutes to 30 minutes. He filled out 60 minutes a DAY. The best was how much do you weigh and how much you need to LOSE for your goal weight? He is up to around 145 of course fully clothed and shoes. It was really scary when he was 130, being 6-1, he really did look like a toothpick.






That was a scary time for you and your family.  I'm SO glad he's doing well now!!!


----------



## starletta8 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Thanks to you and all others for your kindness and support and LAUGHTER while my Daddy was so sick. It cracks me up he had to fill out a bunch of stuff for cardio rehab, he starts 6/1. They wanted him to rate your plate as in the food you eat (before he got sick). Pefect score was 69, he had a 67. Then they wanted to know how often you exercise a WEEK, the choices were 5 minutes to 30 minutes. He filled out 60 minutes a DAY. The best was how much do you weigh and how much you need to LOSE for your goal weight? He is up to around 145 of course fully clothed and shoes. It was really scary when he was 130, being 6-1, he really did look like a toothpick.


 
  I'm truly happy for you- please enjoy these bonus years with him.

  My father became critically ill around the same time as yours, only I didn't get the happy ending. So please, please don't take this time for granted- some of us would give anything for 5 more minutes with our fathers.


----------



## starletta8 (May 25, 2015)

I _finally_ got around to trying my first Eye Tint.

  My mental monologue said "OH ****."

  I want them ALL now.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I _finally_ got around to trying my first Eye Tint.
> 
> My mental monologue said "OH ****."
> 
> I want them ALL now.


  I tried one last week after having two of them for more than a month - my reaction was the same!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I _finally_ got around to trying my first Eye Tint.
> 
> My mental monologue said "OH ****."
> 
> I want them ALL now.


    I ADORE them.  I had to restrict myself to seven-----the seventh and last, Shadow (light purple) #7 arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm truly happy for you- please enjoy these bonus years with him.
> 
> My father became critically ill around the same time as yours, only I didn't get the happy ending. So please, please don't take this time for granted- some of us would give anything for 5 more minutes with our fathers.


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Thanks to you and all others for your kindness and support and LAUGHTER while my Daddy was so sick. It cracks me up he had to fill out a bunch of stuff for cardio rehab, he starts 6/1. They wanted him to rate your plate as in the food you eat (before he got sick). Pefect score was 69, he had a 67. Then they wanted to know how often you exercise a WEEK, the choices were 5 minutes to 30 minutes. He filled out 60 minutes a DAY. The best was how much do you weigh and how much you need to LOSE for your goal weight? He is up to around 145 of course fully clothed and shoes. It was really scary when he was 130, being 6-1, he really did look like a toothpick.
> 
> 
> I'm truly happy for you- please enjoy these bonus years with him.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. The shock of all of it with him being a borderline health freak, having stress tests, yearly exams and blood work. Then BAM, add my brother and I were at opposite ends of the country and had to haul butt ASAP to the center of the country. Then watching our mother who always has her $hyt together losing it and tossing the decision making to my brother (somewhat). Then my brother jogging my memory our mother was 3 years younger then me right now when her Dad died, and our father was 18 when his died. It does change the way you look at things as a whole. I hope you are able to find comfort with your love ones and your faith (whatever that may be). Big makeup hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I _finally_ got around to trying my first Eye Tint.
> 
> My mental monologue said "OH ****."
> 
> ...


Haven't taken the plunge yet!!!! I am thinking Shadow and Flannel might be good to START with..


----------



## starletta8 (May 25, 2015)

I started with just one, but I think I need Shadow (that was next up for me anyhow), Gold Ashes (seems perfect for an effortless eye), and Rose Ashes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Is that a bronzer? Or a healthy-glow powder like Les Beiges? I'm kinda interested.


  No clue but we should know soon since chic profile says its hitting mid June.


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I started with just one, but I think I need Shadow (that was next up for me anyhow), Gold Ashes (seems perfect for an effortless eye), and Rose Ashes.


I think Gold Ashes might be too much like Bette from CT. Are the YSL version OK? They have gray, which seem lacking in most of the cream shadow rage going on.


----------



## starletta8 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think Gold Ashes might be too much like Bette from CT. Are the YSL version OK? They have gray, which seem lacking in most of the cream shadow rage going on.


 
  I didn't purchase any of the CT ones since they're so similar to the TF creams, which I'm tragically allergic to. The YSL versions seem very patchy and sheer. See: http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/ysl-full-metal-shadow-review-swatches.html.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Haven't taken the plunge yet!!!! I am thinking Shadow and Flannel might be good to START with..


   I've heard good things about Flannel.  I love Obsidian (Deepened Black) for it's ease in making  traditional smokey eyes.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I started with just one, but I think I need Shadow (that was next up for me anyhow), Gold Ashes (seems perfect for an effortless eye), and Rose Ashes.


   I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I didn't purchase any of the CT ones since they're so similar to the TF creams, which I'm tragically allergic to. The YSL versions seem very patchy and sheer. See: http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/ysl-full-metal-shadow-review-swatches.html.


   YSL seemed to miss the mark on their's------I didn't consider them because I had recently purchased the Armani Eye Tints.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think Gold Ashes might be too much like Bette from CT. Are the YSL version OK? They have gray, which seem lacking in most of the cream shadow rage going on.


   I was thinking Bette appears darker than Gold Ashes.


----------



## katred (May 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I started with just one, but I think I need Shadow (that was next up for me anyhow), Gold Ashes (seems perfect for an effortless eye), and Rose Ashes.


  Rose Ashes was my first and, despite fierce competition, is still my favorite. Works as a neutral, but has a breathtaking duo-chrome.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Rose Ashes was my first and, despite fierce competition, is still my favorite. Works as a neutral, but has a breathtaking duo-chrome.


  So, so tempting.  I can always break my own rules.  Eight is a nice even number


----------



## starletta8 (May 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Rose Ashes was my first and, despite fierce competition, is still my favorite. Works as a neutral, but has a breathtaking duo-chrome.


 
  Sold.

  But not immediately... I've already exceeded my budget for these 2 weeks on makeup, clothes, accessories, shoes, etc- all the good stuff in life!  I bought shoes, which ate up a huge chunk in my budget...


----------



## beautycool (May 26, 2015)

I know how you feel  We lost my stepdad like within 6 months didn't expect him to pass  well so soon either I just want him to be able to see my three year old and give me a hug   We burried him then two days later I had my baby   so sad  Was suppose to get ready to have a baby but instead was planning a funeral And moving and before that during my pregnancy I was driving him to chemo or docs etc   Why o why I ask myself I will never get that answer it's hurt me so much but I learn to live with it  Sorry for your loss and anyone else whom lost a parent it's hard so hard  I'm not going to lie .   ️️️️I miss him badly so so much   Hubby dad passed 11 years ago now  Missed out on his first grand child 2011    My toddler looks up in the sky and says there's the grandad star x   he knows they are resting in the cemmetray where they are over the side from each other in the same cemmetray so that is a lot of comfort


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think Gold Ashes might be too much like Bette from CT. Are the YSL version OK? They have gray, which seem lacking in most of the cream shadow rage going on.
> 
> 
> I didn't purchase any of the CT ones since they're so similar to the TF creams, which I'm tragically allergic to. The YSL versions seem very patchy and sheer. See: http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/ysl-full-metal-shadow-review-swatches.html.


I have found the CT ones much creamer, softer, and easier to blend. Nothing like Mr. Ford's.


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Haven't taken the plunge yet!!!! I am thinking Shadow and Flannel might be good to START with..
> I've heard good things about Flannel.  I love Obsidian (Deepened Black) for it's ease in making  traditional smokey eyes.


Got Mr. Ford's Black Oyster. Not sure there is a need for 2 black cream shadows.


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I didn't purchase any of the CT ones since they're so similar to the TF creams, which I'm tragically allergic to. The YSL versions seem very patchy and sheer. See: http://www.reallyree.com/2015/05/ysl-full-metal-shadow-review-swatches.html.
> YSL seemed to miss the mark on their's------I didn't consider them because I had recently purchased the Armani Eye Tints.


To me, they are way too frosty, like disco balls!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YSL seemed to miss the mark on their's------I didn't consider them because I had recently purchased the Armani Eye Tints.


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think Gold Ashes might be too much like Bette from CT. Are the YSL version OK? They have gray, which seem lacking in most of the cream shadow rage going on.
> I was thinking Bette appears darker than Gold Ashes.


Bette can be soft and light or more depth. I use the fluffy blending brush to apply. Just a dap, and it provides a nice base, add more and it becomes whatever you want it to be.


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

katred said:


> starletta8 said:
> 
> 
> > I started with just one, but I think I need Shadow (that was next up for me anyhow), Gold Ashes (seems perfect for an effortless eye), and Rose Ashes.
> ...


add to my list, duo-chrome gets me every time!!!!


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> katred said:
> 
> 
> > Rose Ashes was my first and, despite fierce competition, is still my favorite. Works as a neutral, but has a breathtaking duo-chrome.
> ...


The children need to be in pairs....


----------



## Prettypackages (May 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I _finally_ got around to trying my first Eye Tint.
> 
> My mental monologue said "OH ****."
> 
> I want them ALL now.


  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Sold.
> 
> But not immediately... I've already exceeded my budget for these 2 weeks on makeup, clothes, accessories, shoes, etc- all the good stuff in life!  I bought shoes, which ate up a huge chunk in my budget...


  Yay for buying makeup, clothes, accessories, shoes, etc---- all the goos stuff in life


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The children need to be in pairs....


   I like the way you think ASH!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> NO Judgement...  but I agree you need 8...  lol  *which ones do you have? *
> 
> 
> LOL


 É*meraude* *#4*  (Emerald Green)       
*Green Iron *(Olive Bronze)*#6    *
*Meniut* (Deep Navy) *#2*
*Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1  *(wearing this today---fastest tradition smokey eye ever!!!)
*Onyx *(Golden Olive)* #5*
*Senso* (Bronzy Brown)*#10*
*Shadow* (Light Purple) *# 7 *(just arrived today)


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So, so tempting.  I can always break my own rules.  Eight is a nice even number [/COLOR]


  You don't even like makeup rules, so heck yeah lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You don't even like makeup rules, so heck yeah lol






Shadow is gorgeous---so perfect for the eye look that I'll be constructing for the wedding!


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]Shadow is gorgeous---so perfect for the eye look that I'll be constructing for the wedding![/COLOR]


  Yay! It's so pretty


----------



## katred (May 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Sold.
> 
> But not immediately... I've already exceeded my budget for these 2 weeks on makeup, clothes, accessories, shoes, etc- all the good stuff in life!  I bought shoes, which ate up a huge chunk in my budget...


  That's why it's awesome when a company launches permanent products!!! (At least semi-permanent. Nothing is that permanent.)

  I had a bit of a "whoa" moment this afternoon. I was passing one of my Armani counters, which always involves stopping, looking, finding something that I want. In this case, they FINALLY got the third Rouge Ecstasy from the Fuchsia Maharajah collection- #511. I'm definitely going back for that. But they still have the Runway Capsule collection hanging out. So just for fun, I thought I'd try the lipstick on. The SA was insistent that I not just try it on its own, though, because she said it was really versatile, which was why it was a good lipstick. So first she put it on over the lipstick I was wearing- Nars Jeanne. It gave a gorgeous, dewy golden highlight that I had to admit that I really liked. Then she applied it over a very subtle, warm lip pencil, which she said was better than just putting it on over bare lips. Again, looked surprisingly nice, although not really "me". Then she applied it as a highlighter on my cheeks, which was startlingly pretty and lasted through the 38C (100F) heat for a couple of hours until I got home.

  So now I'm wondering about that one. When I was thinking of it as just a lipstick, it wasn't that interesting. Having seen it as a lip "top coat" and a cheek highlighter, I'm kind of curious.

  I need to stop hanging around my Armani counter...


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So, so tempting.  I can always break my own rules.  Eight is a nice even number [/COLOR]
> You don't even like makeup rules, so heck yeah lol


Last time I checked, there are no makeup police. Although I do know some people should be issued tickets for poor application.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 27, 2015)

katred said:


> That's why it's awesome when a company launches permanent products!!! (At least semi-permanent. Nothing is that permanent.)
> 
> I had a bit of a "whoa" moment this afternoon. I was passing one of my Armani counters, which always involves stopping, looking, finding something that I want. In this case, they FINALLY got the third Rouge Ecstasy from the Fuchsia Maharajah collection- #511. I'm definitely going back for that. But they still have the Runway Capsule collection hanging out. So just for fun, I thought I'd try the lipstick on. The SA was insistent that I not just try it on its own, though, because she said it was really versatile, which was why it was a good lipstick. So first she put it on over the lipstick I was wearing- Nars Jeanne. It gave a gorgeous, dewy golden highlight that I had to admit that I really liked. Then she applied it over a very subtle, warm lip pencil, which she said was better than just putting it on over bare lips. Again, looked surprisingly nice, although not really "me". Then she applied it as a highlighter on my cheeks, which was startlingly pretty and lasted through the 38C (100F) heat for a couple of hours until I got home.
> 
> ...


  sounds lovely!


----------



## starletta8 (May 28, 2015)

It has started.  Rose Ashes came home with me today since the counter was out of Gold Ashes (my first choice). I think Shadow and Gold Ashes will round out my 4 selections. And that's it.


----------



## ashievic (May 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Rose Ashes came home with me today since the counter was out of Gold Ashes (my first choice). I think Shadow and Gold Ashes will round out my 4 selections. And that's it.


Denial, that's OK, but....really "that's it" you really believe that? But we will support your trip done Denial river.....


----------



## starletta8 (May 31, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ashievic* 




Denial, that's OK, but....really "that's it" you really believe that? But we will support your trip done Denial river.....



  Yes, that will really be it. I'm not hugely into liquid shadows, but like them for summer. Having a nice light shade (Gold Ashes), a purple (Shadow), a perfect crease shade (Rose Ashes) and a Goldish-Olive Shade (Green Iron) will fit most possible situations.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Denial, that's OK, but....really "that's it" you really believe that? But we will support your trip done Denial river.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that will really be it. I'm not hugely into liquid shadows, but like them for summer. Having a nice light shade (Gold Ashes), a purple (Shadow), a perfect crease shade (Rose Ashes) and a Goldish-Olive Shade (Green Iron) will fit most possible situations.


  I can't even tell you how much I love Green Iron...   CAN NOT.  It was the first one I bought. 

  I love liquid /cream shadows for the days that I'm rushing and can't put together an eye look.


----------



## starletta8 (May 31, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



I can't even tell you how much I love Green Iron...   CAN NOT.  It was the first one I bought. 
 
I love liquid /cream shadows for the days that I'm rushing and can't put together an eye look.   



  I prefer powder shadows in general, but when it's hot, you can't beat the longevity of liquids.  My Friday eye combo of Green Iron/Rose Ashes wore perfectly for 18 hours in heat and oppressive humidity before I finally took it off.


----------



## katred (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's a closer photo of a couple of the summer Eye Tints:  https://mobile.twitter.com/BeautySAKURA/status/603400877223751680/photo/1


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

katred said:


> That's why it's awesome when a company launches permanent products!!! (At least semi-permanent. Nothing is that permanent.)
> 
> I had a bit of a "whoa" moment this afternoon. I was passing one of my Armani counters, which always involves stopping, looking, finding something that I want. In this case, they FINALLY got the third Rouge Ecstasy from the Fuchsia Maharajah collection- #511. I'm definitely going back for that. But they still have the Runway Capsule collection hanging out. So just for fun, I thought I'd try the lipstick on. The SA was insistent that I not just try it on its own, though, because she said it was really versatile, which was why it was a good lipstick. So first she put it on over the lipstick I was wearing- Nars Jeanne. It gave a gorgeous, dewy golden highlight that I had to admit that I really liked. Then she applied it over a very subtle, warm lip pencil, which she said was better than just putting it on over bare lips. Again, looked surprisingly nice, although not really "me". Then she applied it as a highlighter on my cheeks, which was startlingly pretty and lasted through the 38C (100F) heat for a couple of hours until I got home.
> 
> ...


    That's a riot!!!!  I need to start thinking multi-purpose with so many products---I'm otherwise just limiting myself!!!  I have not yet worn 511.  Why you ask?  I'm afraid I'll 
   love it and will have to deny myself wearing it again because of our lipstick challenge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Denial, that's OK, but....really "that's it" you really believe that? But we will support your trip done Denial river.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that will really be it. I'm not hugely into liquid shadows, but like them for summer. Having a nice light shade (Gold Ashes), a purple (Shadow), a perfect crease shade (Rose Ashes) and a Goldish-Olive Shade (Green Iron) will fit most possible situations.


    I love your selections Starletta!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I can't even tell you how much I love Green Iron...   CAN NOT.  It was the first one I bought.
> 
> I love liquid /cream shadows for the days that I'm rushing and can't put together an eye look.






Pretty!!!  They travel well too and take up VERY little space.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I can't even tell you how much I love Green Iron...   CAN NOT.  It was the first one I bought.
> 
> I love liquid /cream shadows for the days that I'm rushing and can't put together an eye look.
> 
> ...






They look so nice!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 3, 2015)

Took the plunge today into the eye tints. I purchased Shadow and Flannel and YSL Grey.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2015)

Let us know how do you like flannel 

  I am surprised no one is talking about Armani fragrances. They do have some amazing ones.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Let us know how do you like flannel
> 
> *I am surprised no one is talking about Armani fragrances.* They do have some amazing ones.


  Which one's your favorite? I don't have much experience with them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge today into the eye tints. I purchased Shadow and Flannel and YSL Grey.


    Awesome Ash.  I wore Shadow to the wedding.  It plays well w/TF Violet Dusk.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge today into the eye tints. I purchased Shadow and Flannel and YSL Grey.
> Awesome Ash.  I wore Shadow to the wedding.  It plays well w/TF Violet Dusk.  I really enjoyed it.


That is the quad that was laid to rest, correct??? I don't own that one.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Which one's your favorite? I don't have much experience with them.


  Emporio armani she - it has been around forever but it is one of the most unique scents on the market. Hard to find. Online only and some ulta locations. Has it's loyal customers and that's it. It is so light clean powder, so feminine. I just want to dip my whole body in it honestly.

  Mania - if you are fan of chanel scents like coco m you would love mania too. It has that chanel vibe to it. Very very classy and lady like.

  Code - beautiful composition, sexy for younger lady (by younger i do not mean 15)

  Acqua di gioa edp  - light fresh perfect for summer. mojito inspired with a hint of mint and brown sugar to give it some sweetness. extremely popular. they have never version which is EDT that has no sweetness to it, plus added grapefruit for a bit more freshness

  Si - very different. Sweet spicy fruity. I think they did good job with this one. 



  I have all of them and I do like them all for different reasons but Mania and Emporio she are my favorites. God I hope they do not stop making them. They are a bit more old school and have that quality that you can rarely find with the never fragrances.

  I have been selling their fragrances for years and I love them. Their ancillaries have great quality too . Code shower gel makes my bathroom smell beautifully for hours after I take shower.


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Emporio armani she - it has been around forever but it is one of the most unique scents on the market. Hard to find. Online only and some ulta locations. Has it's loyal customers and that's it. It is so light clean powder, so feminine. I just want to dip my whole body in it honestly.  Mania - if you are fan of chanel scents like coco m you would love mania too. It has that chanel vibe to it. Very very classy and lady like.  Code - beautiful composition, sexy for younger lady (by younger i do not mean 15)  Acqua di gioa edp  - light fresh perfect for summer. mojito inspired with a hint of mint and brown sugar to give it some sweetness. extremely popular. they have never version which is EDT that has no sweetness to it, plus added grapefruit for a bit more freshness  Si - very different. Sweet spicy fruity. I think they did good job with this one.     I have all of them and I do like them all for different reasons but Mania and Emporio she are my favorites. God I hope they do not stop making them. They are a bit more old school and have that quality that you can rarely find with the never fragrances.  I have been selling their fragrances for years and I love them. Their ancillaries have great quality too . Code shower gel makes my bathroom smell beautifully for hours after I take shower.


 I just put She in my cart! I have already code and Si but I love powdery perfumes so I'll give it a try!Thank u very much Monsy !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> That is the quad that was laid to rest, correct??? I don't own that one.


 Yes---along w/a few others.  With any luck they'll be resurrected.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Let us know how do you like flannel
> 
> I am surprised no one is talking about Armani fragrances. They do have some amazing ones.


  I own and love(d) "She" but I don't think my body chemistry is taking to it anymore. I recently tried "Si" and am really liking that one. I don't think I've tried any others.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Emporio armani she - it has been around forever but it is one of the most unique scents on the market. Hard to find. Online only and some ulta locations. Has it's loyal customers and that's it. It is so light clean powder, so feminine. I just want to dip my whole body in it honestly.
> 
> Mania - if you are fan of chanel scents like coco m you would love mania too. It has that chanel vibe to it. Very very classy and lady like.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for these great detailed explanations of the GA fragrances!

  They all sound so exquisite and beautiful. Chanel Coco Mademoiselle is one of my favorite scents, so Mania sounds right up my alley. I've tried Acqua di Gio in the past and I really liked it for the summer. I'll have to see if any of the Ultas near me have Emporio Armani She. I want to try this one - your description of it sounds so lovely. Most of the fragrances I've been wearing lately have been simple light clean ones (e.g. Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt) or fruity/slightly sweet (Nest's Indigo), but sometimes I want to wear something different, with a bit more body. 

  And I love the fact that the ancillary products have good lasting power. When I use a fragranced shower gel, I want it to linger instead of dissipating in minutes.

  I hope the GA F&F is soon (and 20%); my list of items keeps growing and growing.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I just put She in my cart! I have already code and Si but I love powdery perfumes so I'll give it a try!Thank u very much Monsy !!


  I hope you like it. I remember this older lady that used to work in fragrance department when I started she used to sell it like crazy. She could sell that thing like no other. I was so curious one day and smelled it - I bought it for myself the same day. It's mostly european clientele that buys it.  And it smells much better on the skin than it does on the paper btw. 


  They also came out with Si EDT recently - i think i like it better than edp it's not so strong and doesn't have that much sweetness at the beginning. 


  Mania is woody it's so perfect for fall.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Emporio armani she - it has been around forever but it is one of the most unique scents on the market. Hard to find. Online only and some ulta locations. Has it's loyal customers and that's it. It is so light clean powder, so feminine. I just want to dip my whole body in it honestly.  Mania - if you are fan of chanel scents like coco m you would love mania too. It has that chanel vibe to it. Very very classy and lady like.  Code - beautiful composition, sexy for younger lady (by younger i do not mean 15)  Acqua di gioa edp  - light fresh perfect for summer. mojito inspired with a hint of mint and brown sugar to give it some sweetness. extremely popular. they have never version which is EDT that has no sweetness to it, plus added grapefruit for a bit more freshness  Si - very different. Sweet spicy fruity. I think they did good job with this one.     I have all of them and I do like them all for different reasons but Mania and Emporio she are my favorites. God I hope they do not stop making them. They are a bit more old school and have that quality that you can rarely find with the never fragrances.  I have been selling their fragrances for years and I love them. Their ancillaries have great quality too . Code shower gel makes my bathroom smell beautifully for hours after I take shower.


   I love Acqua di Gioia, you're making me want the others lol


----------



## ashievic (Jun 4, 2015)

Based on I just purchased two eye tints, the sale should be soon. Since whatever I purchase always goes on sale right I make the purchase!!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I hope you like it. I remember this older lady that used to work in fragrance department when I started she used to sell it like crazy. She could sell that thing like no other. I was so curious one day and smelled it - I bought it for myself the same day. It's mostly european clientele that buys it.  And it smells much better on the skin than it does on the paper btw.    They also came out with Si EDT recently - i think i like it better than edp it's not so strong and doesn't have that much sweetness at the beginning.    Mania is woody it's so perfect for fall.


 Thank u so much for every detail you share


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jun 4, 2015)

i really shouldn't have gotten a sample of the crema nuda. I absolutely love it and feel like in end I'm going to shell out the money. Of course, I had been trying to curtail my spending and I had been doing pretty well. I ignored BB, Chantecaille and LM summer and swore to only get the LE pieces and no lip or nail products from Guerlain, Chanel, Dior and Armani.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 4, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> i really shouldn't have gotten a sample of the crema nuda. I absolutely love it and feel like in end I'm going to shell out the money. Of course, I had been trying to curtail my spending and I had been doing pretty well. I ignored BB, Chantecaille and LM summer and swore to only get the LE pieces and no lip or nail products from Guerlain, Chanel, Dior and Armani.


Good plan. You can pick up the items that are not LE during the lull season between new releases. Pace ourselves. This is a serious marathon. I love the new foundation too. Yet, today I have tiny zit on my chin. It is getting warmer in Chicago, so is it tied in??? That is why you must use the same new foundation sample for quite a few days, to be sure it is for you!


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Let us know how do you like flannel   I am surprised no one is talking about Armani fragrances. They do have some amazing ones.


  Many of their scents don't work on me. It's frustrating, because it's something in them that just doesn't sit well on my skin. I think they use a marine accord that turns very acid on me.   However, I absolutely love some of the scents in their "collection privé", which is sort of like the Tom Ford collection. Bois d'Encens is one of my favourite scents ever. It's more of a winter fragrance for me. Supposedly he was inspired br memories of going to church in his village as a child and that is EXACTLY the vibe I get: aged wood beams mixed with catholic service incense. It's incredible.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Emporio armani she - it has been around forever but it is one of the most unique scents on the market. Hard to find. Online only and some ulta locations. Has it's loyal customers and that's it. It is so light clean powder, so feminine. I just want to dip my whole body in it honestly.  Mania - if you are fan of chanel scents like coco m you would love mania too. It has that chanel vibe to it. Very very classy and lady like.  Code - beautiful composition, sexy for younger lady (by younger i do not mean 15)  Acqua di gioa edp  - light fresh perfect for summer. mojito inspired with a hint of mint and brown sugar to give it some sweetness. extremely popular. they have never version which is EDT that has no sweetness to it, plus added grapefruit for a bit more freshness  Si - very different. Sweet spicy fruity. I think they did good job with this one.     I have all of them and I do like them all for different reasons but Mania and Emporio she are my favorites. God I hope they do not stop making them. They are a bit more old school and have that quality that you can rarely find with the never fragrances.  I have been selling their fragrances for years and I love them. Their ancillaries have great quality too . Code shower gel makes my bathroom smell beautifully for hours after I take shower.


 I love Aqua di Gioa! Thank you for taking the time to describe each one. I really would like to give Si a try.  On another note I received my order from Gerogio Armani. Now I am thinking shade 13 does not match very well, it could be because I already have a tan. I also purchase eye tints 9&10. I love 10... I definitely will purchase more eye tints. I also purchase rouge d'armani 402. I  not liking it as much as I did on others but it is still a pretty color. I want 2 of the Georgio Armani ecstasy lipsticks I think one is 301 and a orange one.... I can't remember the number now. I have no idea what took me so long to try this brand!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not impressed with the Summer TInts.


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm not impressed with the Summer TInts.


  Aww man! You mean the colours or formulas?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Thank u so much for every detail you share


  you are welcome

  fragrance is my n1 passion I love it more than makeup or anything else


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Based on I just purchased two eye tints, the sale should be soon. Since *whatever I purchase always goes on sale right I make the purchase!!!!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man! You mean the colours or formulas?


  the colors.


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> the colors.


  Okay. They are definitely different to the current ones. I like the orange one lol.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> starletta8 said:
> 
> 
> > I _finally_ got around to trying my first Eye Tint.  My mental monologue said "OH ****."  I want them ALL now.
> ...


  I own Senso, Cold Copper and Green Iron. I'm waiting for the next VIBR sale to get the other 5 or 6 I still want.


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I own Senso, Cold Copper and Green Iron. I'm waiting for the next VIBR sale to get the other 5 or 6 I still want.


  I'm waiting for the GA F&F sale! Should've been active already but seems to be late. *dunno*


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm waiting for the GA F&F sale! Should've been active already but seems to be late. *dunno*


  I'm impatiently waiting for this F&F sale too. I haven't read anything about it yet on any of the beauty blogs (e.g. Temptalia). Hope it happens soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I own Senso, Cold Copper and Green Iron. I'm waiting for the next VIBR sale to get the other 5 or 6 I still want.


   I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.  Surprisingly I love *Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1*and *Meniut* (Deep Navy) *#2. *the make the quickest and 
   prettiest smokey eye looks.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man! You mean the colours or formulas?
> the colors.


Funky colors can be fun. Last night I used Chanel super back mascara, then did the Diot It purple, then did the tips in the Dior It pink, it was awesome!!!! Lost of compliments and asked how I did it!!!! Less is more, when it comes to funky colors, but they can add a pop of color!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm waiting for the GA F&F sale! Should've been active already but seems to be late. *dunno*
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for this F&F sale too. I haven't read anything about it yet on any of the beauty blogs (e.g. Temptalia). Hope it happens soon!


In the past it is not pre-advertised. It just pops up on the actual website. Last year, the sale was up for quite some time prior to official bloggers posting about it. Think of last year for the one day only lipstick. No announcement, just there and then gone.


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for this F&F sale too. I haven't read anything about it yet on any of the beauty blogs (e.g. Temptalia). Hope it happens soon!


  They only usually know about it when we all get the emails. I looked back at last year's ad and it ran up to end of June. So maybe I'm just thinking it was earlier last year when it wasn't lol.

  Edit: Both 2013 and 2014 it started mid-June.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> They only usually know about it when we all get the emails. I looked back at last year's ad and it ran up to end of June. So maybe I'm just thinking it was earlier last year when it wasn't lol.
> 
> Edit: Both 2013 and 2014 it started mid-June.


  Thanks! I'm on their email list so hopefully I receive the email soon. I don't remember if I bought anything from the sale last year; I think I had splurged on GA from the Neiman Marcus event prior to the Armani site F&F, so now that you mention it, I also remember it being after NM Camp Gorgeous event (which is going on right now and ends about the middle of June).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Funky colors can be fun. Last night I used Chanel super back mascara, then did the Diot It purple, then did the tips in the Dior It pink, it was awesome!!!! Lost of compliments and asked how I did it!!!! Less is more, when it comes to funky colors, but they can add a pop of color!!!!


 Sounds like a fun & edgy look Ash!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 10, 2015)

The F&Fsale should start shortly. Based on I just purchased the 200.00 foundation from NM. I am leaving and can't any longer for the sale.....


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2015)

ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 Oh Yes!!! I love it!!me wantz!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  What on earth is this beauty??!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> What on earth is this beauty??!!!


  Apparently it's from the fall collection


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's a little video with lots of new stuff: fall collecton, Exstacy Lip Laquer and I think the brushes are new as well.

ELLE KOREA @ellekorea 심쿵주의 #조르지...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Monsy (Jun 10, 2015)

so excited i see a lot of beautiful items


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> so excited i see a lot of beautiful items


  Yes!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm interested in the big white powder brush.


----------



## peanut (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  This is gorgeous!! And do I detect mattes? If so, it's a must have! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2015)

Anna Maria Negri @annamarianegri 15 Years of Beaut...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

  And there's also a new powder foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)







The palette looks amazing----It's hard to tell if it's powders/creams or both-----I hope it's one OR the other!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a little video with lots of new stuff: fall collecton, Exstacy Lip Laquer and I think the brushes are new as well.
> 
> ELLE KOREA @ellekorea 심쿵주의 #조르지...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)






The white brushes and the palette, depending on what it is-----cream versus powder!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!!!






Here we go again!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Here we go again!!!![/COLOR]


 :frenz: :happydance:


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a little video with lots of new stuff: fall collecton, Exstacy Lip Laquer and I think the brushes are new as well.
> 
> ELLE KOREA @ellekorea 심쿵주의 #조르지...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  That blush looks Ah-Mazing!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm loving that this fall looks to be (relatively) safe for me.  I have to check out those white brushes though!


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 OMG!!! Everything is perfect! I don't want to learn the price of this palette!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 11, 2015)

I was correct, the private sale with 20% off begins 6/16 to 6/27. Got my coupon in today's mail. Not even 24 hours after I paid full price for the 200.00 foundation, ugh


----------



## Monsy (Jun 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I was correct, the private sale with 20% off begins 6/16 to 6/27. Got my coupon in today's mail. Not even 24 hours after I paid full price for the 200.00 foundation, ugh


  got mine today too!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Emporio armani she - it has been around forever but it is one of the most unique scents on the market. Hard to find. Online only and some ulta locations. Has it's loyal customers and that's it. It is so light clean powder, so feminine. I just want to dip my whole body in it honestly.  Mania - if you are fan of chanel scents like coco m you would love mania too. It has that chanel vibe to it. Very very classy and lady like.  Code - beautiful composition, sexy for younger lady (by younger i do not mean 15)  Acqua di gioa edp  - light fresh perfect for summer. mojito inspired with a hint of mint and brown sugar to give it some sweetness. extremely popular. they have never version which is EDT that has no sweetness to it, plus added grapefruit for a bit more freshness  Si - very different. Sweet spicy fruity. I think they did good job with this one.     I have all of them and I do like them all for different reasons but Mania and Emporio she are my favorites. God I hope they do not stop making them. They are a bit more old school and have that quality that you can rarely find with the never fragrances.  I have been selling their fragrances for years and I love them. Their ancillaries have great quality too . Code shower gel makes my bathroom smell beautifully for hours after I take shower.


  Hi I love them all too I like armani diamonds  I'm not to keen on the rose diamond my mummy loves that one though too   My first armani was the she one as hubby had the he  Then they made the ones in the white bottles didn't they same bottles as he n she but diff name wernt they  I didn't buy neither  Gees I think I had armani she traveling to florida in 2001 lol That's how old it is !!!!!!  I love si too very very sweet but it's ok  Love acqua gio for a man oh my goshhhhhhhh that smells hot  Hubby had that too I bought him a mini set of five armani aftershaves   I really love armani perfumes  I do want a bottle of si though


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> you are welcome  fragrance is my n1 passion I love it more than makeup or anything else


  I used to have a load of perfume sages ago hubby used to buy them for me from his work ( airport) or when we went on holidays  And like I ended up with loads of bottles gees  So I calmed down   Anyhows last year before we moved I worked with fine fragrances and really enjoyed me job  And was gutted to give it up as was moving    I purchased a few bottles of aftershave for my eldest boy live by Lacoste love it  Tommy h luv it old Skool  And Hugo boss orange I think it was   And I purchased daisy the summer ed  And Hugo boss juer is it I cannot remember and I think that was it lol oh and a travelo as we did free fill up when u bought it  I have Gucci by Gucci in mine    Love all my perfumes I still want more though but make up to me is more important as I calmed down on my perfume collecting now


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I was correct, the private sale with 20% off begins 6/16 to 6/27. Got my coupon in today's mail. Not even 24 hours after I paid full price for the 200.00 foundation, ugh


 
  Also got mine in the mail.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I was correct, the private sale with 20% off begins 6/16 to 6/27. Got my coupon in today's mail. Not even 24 hours after I paid full price for the 200.00 foundation, ugh


  Great! I don't get their mail but I get their emails. I guess they'll send those out a bit later. Is it a generic coupon code?


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> got mine today too!


  I received mine too! It was 102 degrees here though a few days ago, so not sure if I'll be ordering the Crema Nuda foundation (which will have to make a cross-country trek). Maybe some other products though. The YSL F&F is then too (same parent company I believe).


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  I want all of the new GA items, event the little satin pillow case under the palette. Lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 12, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Everything is perfect! I don't want to learn the price of this palette!!


  It looks like it will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## peanut (Jun 12, 2015)

I still haven't received anything in the mail.  Is it the usual friends and family code or is It a one-time use code?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 12, 2015)

peanut said:


> I still haven't received anything in the mail.  Is it the usual friends and family code or is It a one-time use code?


No, it is shop as much as you want 6/16 to 6/27. So go bat $hyt crazy!!!!


----------



## peanut (Jun 12, 2015)

Fantastic! Putting my list together. Then it's time to save up for fall! Anything on your list or are you done after getting Crema Nuda?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 13, 2015)

Already purchased the foundation from NM. I so knew as soon as I bought it the sale would pop up....Murphy's Law. But the YSL primer and funky cream to powder blur stuff pink is in my cart and waiting until 6/16!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 13, 2015)

I hate having both armani and ysl ff at the same time. I am not sure I want anything from the ysl -maybe replenish my Touch eclat. That's about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> *I hate having both armani and ysl ff at the same time. I* am not sure I want anything from the ysl -maybe* replenish my Touch eclat.* That's about it.


   Likewise, Monsy!!!






   Edited to add: Monsy 'Touche Éclat' is currently 10% off at Nordies w/6% cash back via Ebates.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 13, 2015)

Does anyone know another good dupe for ETK Rose Popillia (30)? It's not sold in stores anymore and I don't think the Eye Tint in Flannel is close to it at all. 

  I read somewhere that Fyrinnae Serendipity might be close? Anyone tried that one?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Likewise, Monsy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's a good idea too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> that's a good idea too!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 13, 2015)

you enabler


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> you enabler


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 13, 2015)

I really wanted ETK obsidian black but I was too broke back then.  I've since scoured the earth to find it, but I haven't been successful thus far.  I really hope they bring it back.  It looks so pretty and chic!  I also tried their foundation but the darker shades are way too red.  So, sadly I still have no Armani.  I haven't lost hope yet!


----------



## Filmfreak (Jun 14, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Does anyone know another good dupe for ETK Rose Popillia (30)? It's not sold in stores anymore and I don't think the Eye Tint in Flannel is close to it at all.
> 
> I read somewhere that Fyrinnae Serendipity might be close? Anyone tried that one?


The only one of my eyeshadows that comes close to Rose Popillia is the rose colour from Sisley's "Dream" palette. The Sisley shade is less shimmery, leans more lilac than rose and also doesn't have the grey undertone of Rose Popillia. I'm not sure if I'd call it a real dupe, but it is a similar colour.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 14, 2015)

Ladies, I would love your honest opinions. As if you would give give anything less :=). My Mom just ran out of her Sublimage serum. It goes for 425.00 for 1 oz. With the 20% off at Armani in a few days. Have any of you tried and are happy with the Crema Recovery Oil that goes goes for 410.00? As you can tell my Mom has close to perfect skin. Yet at 60 she is having vary light discoloration. Not much wrinkles, but then she has always cared for her skin well. 

  I am looking for a product that handles age spots and wrinkles and treaded turkey neck. Not that she has one. Her biggest fear is the turkey neck. Her routine now is Chanel Le Blanc serum during the day. Based on it does nothing for wrinkles. Then the Sublimage serum at night. She uses the Chanel Le Blanc spot corrector twice a day under these serums. For moisturizer she uses Sublimage Fine and their eye cream. From Friday night to Sunday night she uses the Chanel Le Weekend for a break in the routine. Yes, she uses the Sublimage cleanser. The Le Blanc toner. 

  I did some reading on La Prairie White Cavier (I know I spelled it wrong). Do any of you use these items, and what do you think about them?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> ELLE Germany @ellegermany Bei Armani in Mai...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  pretty!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 15, 2015)

Love the burgundy/wine section. The other is a pass. As well as I run from mixed media palettes. Not user friendly for on the go. As in having to schlep the entire thing to retouch your lips.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 15, 2015)

for the neck she should try clarins extra firming neck cream. really works and not so expensive


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2015)

Swatches and (underwhelmed) review of the Eclipse Collection   http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/06/giorgio-armani-eclipse-collection-eye.html  I'm disappointed that a couple of the eye tints look prone to separating. Honestly, I'd buy all of them if the quality were good, so it's safer for me if there are a couple of duds.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 16, 2015)

Just ordered

  Maestro Bronzer 90 


  Cheek Fabric 305


  Cheek Fabric 503


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

Took the super plunge for my Mom. Ordered the new oil but heck it was like 84.00 off. Chanel new Sublimage oil is 650.00. I think even for my Mom, that is over her line in the sand to pay for something. Got my MAC Disko stuff yesterday. It is actually pretty cool!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2015)

do you have to have a code for the F&F?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the super plunge for my Mom. Ordered the new oil but heck it was like 84.00 off. Chanel new Sublimage oil is 650.00. I think even for my Mom, that is over her line in the sand to pay for something.* Got my MAC Disko stuff yesterday. It is actually pretty cool!!!*


 It so is!! I just got two shades but they are gorgeous!! It's been a while since i got singles from MAC but I have to say I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> do you have to have a code for the F&F?


 It's a generic code


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> do you have to have a code for the F&F?


  PM'd you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's a generic code:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Maestro Bronzer 90
> 
> ...


    Nice Monsy!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:


  oops!! Editing!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> oops!! Editing!!






Did you order anything from Armani/YSL?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Did you order anything from Armani/YSL?[/COLOR]


 soufflé D éclat and touché éclat from YSL!! I can't find a thing I want from Armani though :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> soufflé D éclat and touché éclat from YSL!! I can't find a thing I want from Armani though


  Oh me either!  I got a headache just looking---came up empty!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh me either!  I got a headache just looking---came up empty!!!![/COLOR]


 Right?? :frenz: But we have CT X Norma Parkinson coming soon :happydance:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'll have to pay closer attention to that


----------



## Monsy (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> soufflé D éclat and touché éclat from YSL!! I can't find a thing I want from Armani though


  have you tried souffle before? i hated it honestly hated


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


  You have to edit your post too Meddy quoting Vee's.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 16, 2015)

I am still trying to decide what I want to order. I haven't looked at YSL, maybe their BB cream but i am looking at lipsticks and eyetints but not sure just yet of what colors.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

I have $200 worth of stuff in my cart with the discount already deducted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to take stuff out LOL! I hope everyone remembered to use their Mr.Rebates (5%) or Ebates (4%).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have $200 worth of stuff in my cart with the discount already deducted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Nothing from Arrmani for me but I did use the cash back program for my YSL order.  What goodies have you piled in your cart Shars?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> have you tried souffle before? i hated it honestly hated


   Oh Dear



What did you dislike about it Monsy?


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nothing from Arrmani for me but I did use the cash back program for my YSL order.  What goodies have you piled in your cart Shars?


  3 of the eye tints (Emeraude, Minuit, Obsidian/Green Iron), 3 lip maestros (500 - Blush, 501 - Casual Pink; 502 - Art Deco) and the Si rollerball. I also had the Fuchsia Maharajah Rouge Ecstasy in 604 but I think it's slightly to sheer for my tastes despite being a gorgeous colour. I really would like the Rouge d'Armani 513 but it's not on their website... only the Rouge Ecstasy version.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> have you tried souffle before? i hated it honestly hated


  The powder? I have it and don't like it... Idk.

  Saw the Eclipse collection available online. I was interested in the powder for a split second and put it in my cart, but it doesn't seem special and 66€ for 8 gr of a random powder / highlighter? Nope.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> 3 of the eye tints (Emeraude, Minuit, Obsidian/Green Iron), 3 lip maestros (500 - Blush, 501 - Casual Pink; 502 - Art Deco) and the Si rollerball. I also had the Fuchsia Maharajah Rouge Ecstasy in 604 but I think it's slightly to sheer for my tastes despite being a gorgeous colour. I really would like the Rouge d'Armani 513 but it's not on their website... only the Rouge Ecstasy version.


  VERY NICE selections Shars!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm disappointed that a couple of the eye tints look prone to separating. Honestly, I'd buy all of them if the quality were good, so it's safer for me if there are a couple of duds.


  What a bummer---the hue of the purple was pretty nice.  As difficult as it was to work with she did an AMAZING job with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> As much as Sunset looks way less pigmented than the others, the look she did with it and Sunrise is really lovely. I quite like the liners too but I so do not need any more liquid liners in life!
> You have to edit your post too Meddy quoting Vee's.


    Yes, yes, yessum.  I'll find it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> have you tried souffle before? i hated it honestly hated


  Oh no don't tell me that!!! I haven't before  !! You didn't like the texture??


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> * The powder? I have it and don't like it... Idk. *  Saw the Eclipse collection available online. I was interested in the powder for a split second and put it in my cart, but it doesn't seem special and 66€ for 8 gr of a random powder / highlighter? Nope.


 :headbang:  noooo!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What a bummer---the hue of the purple was pretty nice.  As difficult as it was to work with she did an AMAZING job with it.[/COLOR]


 I was thinking o the getting the powder but maybe not!! Overall it seems to have got okayish to meh reviews!! :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was thinking o the getting the powder but maybe not!! Overall it seems to have got okayish to meh reviews!!


   Oh I didn't even entertain the powder.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> noooo!!!!!








 I hope you like it if you get it, V!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'll have to pay closer attention to that[/COLOR]:sigh:


 Looks like 26th !!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I hope you like it if you get it, V!


 I already hate it !! :lmao: mine hasn't shipped yet!! Probably will give them a call early Tomm and see if it can be cancelled!! :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I didn't even entertain the powder.[/COLOR]


 :haha: it looked nice but me thinks nope now!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I already hate it !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Hopefully you can still cancel it.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no don't tell me that!!! I haven't before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had super high expectations for it. Like meteorites but even better . I already have touche eclat foundation and wanted to pair it with it.

  It did nothing for me. It enhances my dryness so bad, it was kind of ashy (even on my light skin), no glow... nothing. Just an average loose powder. Not worth the money. Thankfully I was able to return it.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I had super high expectations for it. Like meteorites but even better . I already have touche eclat foundation and wanted to pair it with it.
> 
> *It did nothing for me. It enhances my dryness so bad, it was kind of ashy (even on my light skin), no glow... nothing. Just an average loose powder. Not worth the money. *Thankfully I was able to return it.


  Yes, same here!! I ordered mine from the UK, so I couldn't return it.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> have you tried souffle before? i hated it honestly hated
> Oh Dear
> 
> 
> ...


  I own it and love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> it looked nice but me thinks nope now!!


    What if-----just what if YOU happen to like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own it and love it.


 Say that loud enough for Vee to hear!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own it and love it.


 Oh okay! Thank you , good to know you liked it! 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Say that loud enough for Vee to hear!!!!![/COLOR]:clapping:


 :lol: haha I will see If they can cancel it Meddy and probably try it out at the counter before getting it. But more than likely it would be in the shipping phase so I doubt it!! I guess I will know soon!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally forgot which thread I was in.  I think that happened because of the concurrent Armani & YLS sales.









  My armani order still hasn't shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really need to slow down my purchases.  A LOT


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 17, 2015)

Erm, just tried ETK Eye tints Flannel and Rose Ashes on each eyelid - they look exactly the same on me! Anyone else had the same effect?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My armani order still hasn't shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That surprises me!!!  My YSL goodies will arrive tomorrow.

   I totally lost track of what I had ordered and when they were scheduled to arrive. I usually put my orders on my automated calendar and or my makeup inventory 
   document, but I don't know what happened this time. Guess I was too busy ordering more stuff! I need a major time out too Monsy, and I need to really focus on using 
   the things that I've purchased.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Erm, just tried ETK Eye tints Flannel and Rose Ashes on each eyelid - they look exactly the same on me! Anyone else had the same effect?


   Wow.  I didn't purchase either of those.  Try the Eye Tint specific thread.  There are probably swatches & pic of the two and some discussion about them:  
    http://www.specktra.net/t/190696/giorgio-armani-eye-tints


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  I didn't purchase either of those.  Try the Eye Tint specific thread.  There are probably swatches & pic of the two and some discussion about them:
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190696/giorgio-armani-eye-tints


That's the strange thing. No swatches on the Internet showed them as the same, and when I swatched them on my hand at the counter they didn't look similar. On my eye they look practically identical!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That surprises me!!!  My YSL goodies will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I totally lost track of what I had ordered and when they were scheduled to arrive. I usually put my orders on my automated calendar and or my makeup inventory
> document, but I don't know what happened this time. Guess I was too busy ordering more stuff! I need a major time out too Monsy, and I need to really focus on using
> the things that I've purchased.


 
  i just got email from ups armani shipped it. it will be here on friday


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  I didn't purchase either of those.  Try the Eye Tint specific thread.  There are probably swatches & pic of the two and some discussion about them:
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190696/giorgio-armani-eye-tints
> 
> That's the strange thing. No swatches on the Internet showed them as the same, and when I swatched them on my hand at the counter they didn't look similar. On my eye they look practically identical!


Me too, but I figured it was a key board back problem. As in it is me who can't apply correctly.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 17, 2015)

Tried out the Creme Nuda in store today.  I don't know if the shades are right for me.  #6 looked a little dark and #5 looked so much lighter and not as warm.   There seemed to be a huge difference between #6 and #5.  The MA recommended #5 for me and put some on and I didn't really see it but I'm just not sure.  It just looked so different swatched and in the tube from anything I've used before.  I had planned to ask for a sample but the tube they use to try on the product was just so tiny I felt funny asking.  Hmm.  I'm not sure I will purchase it for this sale.  I'm NC 43 by the way.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Tried out the Creme Nuda in store today.  I don't know if the shades are right for me.  #6 looked a little dark and #5 looked so much lighter and not as warm.   There seemed to be a huge difference between #6 and #5.  The MA recommended #5 for me and put some on and I didn't really see it but I'm just not sure.  It just looked so different swatched and in the tube from anything I've used before.  I had planned to ask for a sample but the tube they use to try on the product was just so tiny I felt funny asking.  Hmm.  I'm not sure I will purchase it for this sale.  I'm NC 43 by the way.


I will pm you my contact and she will send you a sample of of both colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i just got email from ups armani shipped it. it will be here on friday


    Oh that's GREAT!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> That's the strange thing. No swatches on the Internet showed them as the same, and when I swatched them on my hand at the counter they didn't look similar. On my eye they look practically identical!


    That's just wild!!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 18, 2015)

Just tried ETK in Rose Popillia. The pink didn't last though. It completely disappeared so quickly. Is there a method to make it look more pigmented or am I supposed to apply it wet?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i just got email from ups armani shipped it. it will be here on friday
> Oh that's GREAT!!!


Mine will be here today!!! Along with YSL and the glitter spark of MAC. It cracks me up all of these companies seem to have a distribution center in the same area. As in Memphis. Which is super for me!!! A 2 day ship to get to Chicago. I j just cam back from stupid hot, as in where I was sent it was 112. Had to ride a bike 4 miles in it, ugh. Then I went to 96 and humidity out your eyes, and now back in Chicago. Still the same. furnace in the morning, a/c by late afternoon.


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Just tried ETK in Rose Popillia. The pink didn't last though. It completely disappeared so quickly. Is there a method to make it look more pigmented or am I supposed to apply it wet?


  Hm. I didn't have that happen, so I can't be sure, but applying EtK wet does intensify the colour, so it would probably help.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine will be here today!!! Along with YSL and the glitter spark of MAC. It cracks me up all of these companies seem to have a distribution center in the same area. As in Memphis. Which is super for me!!! A 2 day ship to get to Chicago. I j just cam back from stupid hot, as in where I was sent it was 112. Had to ride a bike 4 miles in it, ugh. Then I went to 96 and humidity out your eyes, and now back in Chicago. Still the same. furnace in the morning, a/c by late afternoon.


  yes mac is in Kentucky and these other two loreal in Memphis

  i hate this june weather i hate it. muggy humid and damn rain all the time


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Hm. I didn't have that happen, so I can't be sure, but applying EtK wet does intensify the colour, so it would probably help.


  OK I just came home and realize the pink is there, albeit faded but still visible. But when I'm outside it just likes zero color - like the color of my eye primer except with sparkle, yikes. Will try with color next time.

  Have you tried the eye tint Flannel? Is it a similar effect?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

The Crema Nera supreme recovery oil just arrived. Will have to wait for Mama to try....Got a hefty size eye makeup remover as a free gift. Finally something I can use!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 18, 2015)

40ml me too! And a mini blush brush mini mascara


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine will be here today!!! Along with YSL and the glitter spark of MAC. It cracks me up all of these companies seem to have a distribution center in the same area. As in Memphis. Which is super for me!!! A 2 day ship to get to Chicago. I j just cam back from stupid hot, as in where I was sent it was 112. Had to ride a bike 4 miles in it, ugh. Then I went to 96 and humidity out your eyes, and now back in Chicago. Still the same. furnace in the morning, a/c by late afternoon.


  My YSL goodies are here and I haven't yet opened the box---I guess it's time to hop to it!!!




That's quite a high temp you were in---glad you're back safe & sound Ash!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

I finally tried Rose Popillia on one eye and Eye Tint Flannel on the other. While I can see why some might say they are a dupe - the color of the pink itself is quite similar, but the effect is really not the same. Flannel's texture makes the pink more consistent over the lid, Rose Popillia's pink is more random on the eye and the effect looks more jewel-like. It's kinda like sweet vs sexy, haha.

  Still, I'm wondering whether to return Flannel or give it away to a friend.

  I'd really like to hear your opinions. Has anyone here tried both on their eyelids? Thoughts?


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jun 19, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I finally tried Rose Popillia on one eye and Eye Tint Flannel on the other. While I can see why some might say they are a dupe - the color of the pink itself is quite similar, but the effect is really not the same. Flannel's texture makes the pink more consistent over the lid, Rose Popillia's pink is more random on the eye and the effect looks more jewel-like. It's kinda like sweet vs sexy, haha.
> 
> Still, I'm wondering whether to return Flannel or give it away to a friend.
> 
> I'd really like to hear your opinions. Has anyone here tried both on their eyelids? Thoughts?


  Rose Popilla definitely has a shimmery duo-chrome quality that makes it stand out a lot more. Flannel is just a much more subdued version. I actually really like Flannel as a base shade, but I probably could have skipped.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

Remember, there are no rules in makeup. The makeup police will not issue tickets for being creative. They do give tickets for bad applications. Makeup does wash off, so go play and see what works for you. Have fun, this is not brain surgery. One of the college girls took eyeliner pencils and liquid liner and draw the feathers of the Blackhawk's on her cheek. It was incredible. She also took some powder shadow and it was just well done!!!!

  If I tried to do that, it would have been a mess!!!! I would keep what you have, wait until the Fall goodies are released. The Flannel might compliment the Chanel and the new Armani shades, and the YSL five pan coming out. Since burgundy, wines, purples are the rage for Fall. Flannel might be a perfect little touch to these.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

Update on the Crema Nera Recovery oil. No directions on how to apply. Of course lots of hot air about how wonderful it is in the paper tucked in it. It does have a clear bottom, so unlike Chanel serum, you will know when it is about to run out. My Mom said she felt she was using olive oil on her face, in a good way. It was absorbed quickly, not an oil slick. My Mom does not have dry skin, pretty normal skin type. Then she searched for info on how to apply. Why does Armani think promos of flowing fabric answers any questions? 

  Then of course there is the science of oil first, then moisturizer or the other way around. Blowing the cobwebs off we both remembered, but to be really sure, we reached out to big brother. He said, oil first, then moisturizer. As in the cream base would build a barrier and the oil would lay on top and not be absorbed into the skin. He said to think of asphalt recently sealed. Then when it rains the water just sits on top of the asphalt. He said when treating trees, you always apply the oil product first. Yes, the tree doctor is in the house....

  Then how much to use, again no directions. So she went for three drops. So the lack of directions for application seriously suck considering the product costs 410.00. Will let you know if she feels it is worth it as the days go by.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone has both Senso and Charlotte Tilbury's Mona Lisa? What's the main difference between the two? I only have the latter (so far).


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2015)

My haul arrived can't wait to try everything


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My haul arrived can't wait to try everything


  Nice haul!! I so didn't realise that the 4 gwp items were only available for the first day of the sale so I missed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2015)

it's nice gwp . brush is decent size to have it for touch ups. and very soft. gloss i do not care about. but i am glad about the mascara and eye makeup remover. and a super tiny sample of the primer because i wanted to try it (or better said buy it)


----------



## Monsy (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Haviggi (Jun 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


 I like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My haul arrived can't wait to try everything


    GREAT haul Monsy.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  The color is really very pretty.   I wish GA would do one in burgundy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it's nice gwp . brush is decent size to have it for touch ups. and very soft. gloss i do not care about. but i am glad about the mascara and eye makeup remover. and a super tiny sample of the primer because i wanted to try it (or better said buy it)


    I broke out horribly the day after using the primer




Not giving up yet.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 21, 2015)

Dior is doing a burgundy in their new shadows in this format.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> GREAT haul Monsy.  ENJOY!!!!


  thanks


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  gorgeous, but I don't really do purples.  IDK why though.


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Dior is doing a burgundy in their new shadows in this format.


 THis. Is the number  1 on my wishlist


----------



## Monsy (Jun 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I broke out horribly the day after using the primer
> 
> 
> 
> Not giving up yet.


  No surprise there it's pure silicone . I was wrong that's not the one I wanted to try. This is master primer whatever the other one is Light primer I wanted to try that one. This one I opened it tried a little bit on my hand and tossed it in garbage. It's like smashbox primer that thick silicony texture. No thanks.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 21, 2015)

FYI: Giorgio Armani is having a 20% off private sale.  

  http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> No surprise there it's pure silicone . I was wrong that's not the one I wanted to try. This is master primer whatever the other one is Light primer I wanted to try that one. This one I opened it tried a little bit on my hand and tossed it in garbage. It's like smashbox primer that thick silicony texture. No thanks.


   This isn't thick and it's super light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> FYI: Giorgio Armani is having a 20% off private sale.
> 
> http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/


  Yes---it started last week.  YSL too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Dior is doing a burgundy in their new shadows in this format.


   That will be a must-see for me



I hope it's good!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 22, 2015)

Update on the Crema Nera recovery oil from my Mom. She uses three drops. One drop at a time, applies to her checks, forehead, chin and neck. It is absorbed quickly, So far she likes it, lets see if it does all that it claims. She said it is different from using a serum. As in it is absorbed faster. Since she always let the serum absorb before she does the moisturizer. Her love affair with the Crema Nera foundation continues. Since it removed the need for primer and moisturizer step.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Dior is doing a burgundy in their new shadows in this format.
> That will be a must-see for me
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, I love a burgundy, in eyeshadow and wine!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 24, 2015)

I was playing a bit today at armani counter . Just confirmed I still want flash lacquer in 102 and also added 528 to my wishlist. I also liked 306 blush.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I was playing a bit today at armani counter . Just confirmed I still want flash lacquer in 102 and also added 528 to my wishlist. I also liked 306 blush.


  Which is your favorite blush color(s) so far? From the new formulation, I only have the #502 (Skin), and I'm looking to get a few more.

  I bought the #502 blush from the F&F sale. Love the soft, light as air texture.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Me too, I love a burgundy, in eyeshadow *and wine!!!!*






Me too


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 26, 2015)

I couldn't figure out where to post this.  I tried Mac's Time Check lotion for the first time today.  I was worried about it being moisturizing enough for use with the Maestro serum foundation.  I like this foundation for summer mostly but when I use it during winter, I must moisturize immediately before applying or it will end up looking drying.  The moisturizer I usually use is quite emollient but too much for summer so I was looking for one for summer.  I was afraid of this because when I put it on there was not much slip.  However, I decided to apply it anyway.  I put a bit more on right before put on the foundation.  I had it on all day and my makeup still looks good, not dry at all. Actually I'm not oily either.  So far so good as far as the Time Check/Maestro combination goes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I couldn't figure out where to post this.  I tried Mac's Time Check lotion for the first time today.  I was worried about it being moisturizing enough for use with the Maestro serum foundation.  I like this foundation for summer mostly but when I use it during winter, I must moisturize immediately before applying or it will end up looking drying.  The moisturizer I usually use is quite emollient but too much for summer so I was looking for one for summer.  I was afraid of this because when I put it on there was not much slip.  However, I decided to apply it anyway.  I put a bit more on right before put on the foundation.  I had it on all day and my makeup still looks good, not dry at all. Actually I'm not oily either.  So far so good as far as the Time Check/Maestro combination goes.


   That's great ICL.  It's always nice when you find just the right combination to achieve your makeup/skincare goals.  Not always easy to do!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 26, 2015)

I am loving timecheck lotion too!!! it is phenomenal as 2 in 1 - moisture and great prep underneath the makeup


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am loving timecheck lotion too!!! *it is phenomenal as 2 in 1 - moisture and great prep* underneath the makeup


    I like the that sounds Monsy!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 27, 2015)

you might like it since you are not fan of regular primers this might work for you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> you might like it since you are not fan of regular primers this might work for you
> I'm a fan of them, they're not a fan of me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsy (Jun 28, 2015)

Check your PM


----------



## Haven (Jun 28, 2015)

Which foundation is being discontinued?  Edit: I think that it is the shaping cream foundation


----------



## katred (Jun 28, 2015)

Pics of new Rouge d'Armani Sheer lipsticks. I haven't seen these shades in person yet, but it looks like they've already been launched in the U.S.? Sorry if this stuff has already been posted:  https://instagram.com/p/16bm9HAfoO/ https://instagram.com/p/1xhYCOCkQO/ https://instagram.com/p/2Y4Dbwtf55/


----------



## ashievic (Jun 29, 2015)

Update on the Crema Nera foundation, it is really good. I love it. As for the oil, it is good, but sucks for age/dark spots. It is better for fine lines aka crows feet then Sublimage. But the claim it handles age spots, for my Mom it has not been true. So she is back to LeBlanc during the day for the serum and the oil at night. With the spot remover both day and night.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Check your PM


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Update on the Crema Nera foundation, it is really good. I love it. As for the oil, it is good, but sucks for age/dark spots. It is better for fine lines aka crows feet then Sublimage. But the claim it handles age spots, for my Mom it has not been true. So she is back to LeBlanc during the day for the serum and the oil at night. With the spot remover both day and night.


    Oh well.  You tried.  I wish it had worked out for her!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2Y4Dbwtf55/


    Not for anything Katred, but you are addressing a bunch of makeup addicts-------If we're not buying makeup, we're looking at makeup.  We don't mind repeats!




   Thanks for sharing.   In that third link, forget the lipstick----did you see how luminous her skin is?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 29, 2015)

did you notice how armani doesn't have any setting powder? loose or compact - nothing


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> did you notice how armani doesn't have any setting powder? loose or compact - nothing


 http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/face/powder/loose-powder.aspx http://www.armanibeauty.com/make-up/face/powder/luminous-silk-powder.aspx Just yesterday i was at the counter here in Stockholm and i was exploring them! I liked the feeling of the luminous one and the loose powder is so light and silky but it gives a perfect finish!!!i'm seriously considering the loose one!  Hope this was helpful


----------



## beautycool (Jun 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My haul arrived can't wait to try everything


   Wow monsy x you lucky thing love it lol️️️️  I'm just catching up with this thread


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Not for anything Katred, but you are addressing a bunch of makeup addicts-------If we're not buying makeup, we're looking at makeup.  We don't mind repeats![/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks for sharing.   In that third link, forget the lipstick----did you see how luminous her skin is?[/COLOR]


  Her IG posts make me want to learn Korean so that I can find out how she gets her skin to look like that.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 30, 2015)

Last year when my perfect brother was getting Mama her Mommy Days present, he was overwhelmed. As in there was no setting powder. He bought her the Maestro, but he knows she uses a setting powder. As for the oil, it is really good for firming, wrinkle erasing, and making the skin lovely. It is the age/dark spot issue. It appears for the most part, a product will do one or the other, not both. I do think she will repurchase for the good parts, but the it would be nice if the mad chemists of the world could figure out a product that does both.

  Not that my Mom ever had wrinkles, but she has been able to see a difference with this product. Yes, even with my smoker lines, they have dimisnhed. Also the dreaded turkey neck, works wonders. No greasy residue, feels lovely and she used it twice a day with no oil slick. The directions still suck.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > did you notice how armani doesn't have any setting powder? loose or compact - nothing
> ...


The one in the compact is a foundation in powder form. Never have seen the other one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> did you notice how armani doesn't have any setting powder? loose or compact - nothing
> Per below----they must have heard you Monsy!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Haviggi*
> ...


   They look really nice Havi!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

katred said:


> Her IG posts make me want to learn Korean so that I can find out how she gets her skin to look like that.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 30, 2015)

they do have loose powder and compact but in europe not in the usa


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-maestro-liquid-summer-bronzers-reviews-photos-swatches#more-200952


----------



## Monsy (Jun 30, 2015)

I love them so much! 90 is better for my light skin but i can wear 100 also just have to be careful not to overdo it. beautiful formula it's like a liquid silk


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I love them so much! 90 is better for my light skin but i can wear 100 also just have to be careful not to overdo it. beautiful formula it's like a liquid silk








 I looooooooove these! I only have 90 but it's super beautiful, and blends out so nicely.


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-maestro-liquid-summer-bronzers-reviews-photos-swatches#more-200952


  Haven't seen her give a run of A+ ratings like that in a long while.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 1, 2015)

the only thing is it is extremely messy packaging.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> the only thing is it is extremely messy packaging.


  I'm not a fan of 98% of packaging that has a dropper. It just always gets messy to me. especially things like my Cover FX drops. Sooo much wasted product from the mess. Plus the dirty looking bottle drives me crazy. I find this packaging to be less messy-- but definitely not perfect!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 1, 2015)

and for the loose powder I've heard that is awesome like Meteorites but in the loose form. I am annoyed it's not available in the usa


----------



## katred (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's a little montage about the upcoming Ecstasy Lacquers... Love that pigmentation   https://instagram.com/p/4dtrO2FWoA/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4dtrO2FWoA/


  These look interesting.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 1, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4dtrO2FWoA/


  Gorgeous packaging and there are two rosey colors that look interesting. Can't wait!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2015)

packaging is beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4dtrO2FWoA/


    Wow---those colors are gorgeous, and I love the packaging.  I definitely need the orange one!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2015)

katred said:


> Here's a little montage about the upcoming Ecstasy Lacquers... Love that pigmentation   https://instagram.com/p/4dtrO2FWoA/


 Just take my wallet already! They look amazing, great depth of color. :bangin:


----------



## Monsy (Jul 6, 2015)

New collection is up on armani but no highlighter? ?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> New collection is up on armani but no highlighter? ?


I saw that but only the eye tints.  No polishes.  There weren't any lip colors with this collection, were there?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Have we heard anything about the fall collection?  I believe Eclipse is summer, late huh?


----------



## califabulous (Jul 6, 2015)

any oily gals wear luminous silk liquid?  The finish is so beautiful but I never like to see the Dewey look on my skin. To me that means the "oil slick" is on its way. So if you wear it does it make you feel more oily? How is the wear time for you? And what do you set it with?  TIA!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 6, 2015)

i do not think it is good option for oily skin


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 6, 2015)

I agree with Monsy - I'm thinking it wouldn't be worth the money for oily skin.   I really think I need one of the maestro bronzers  Part of me thinks I should wait for the next VIB sale, but the other part of me is thinking of buying it during Nordie's double points. After all, it's summer and I probably need it now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw that but only the *eye tints. * No polishes.  There weren't any lip colors with this collection, were there?


   Zenith, Sunrise & Sunset


----------



## beautycool (Jul 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> they do have loose powder and compact but in europe not in the usa


   Hi monsy which you think is better compact or powder  Is it new then I been trying to catch up it's not avaible  yet here in the uk maybe it won't reach the uk !!!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 7, 2015)

Monsy said:


> and for the loose powder I've heard that is awesome like Meteorites but in the loose form. I am annoyed it's not available in the usa


  Maybe the loose powder will be available  in states Hun   Maybe at a later date !!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 8, 2015)

Loving #11 liquid shadow...  such a pretty soft, and  peachy color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Loving #11 liquid shadow...  such a pretty soft, and  peachy color.


    Rose Ashes is really pretty---I didn't get that one----------yet


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2015)

since we spoke about the powders recently



  http://chicprofile.com/giorgio-armani-ecstasy-lacquer-and-luminous-silk-compact-foundation-fall-2015


  luminous silk compact


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> since we spoke about the powders recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It looks fabulous but a skip for ATM----I have so many foundations that I need to use up first.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> since we spoke about the powders recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So excited about this! I have such a fan of GA foundations!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 8, 2015)

So, I'm sure this has been asked tons of times before.  Can someone maybe help me to ID which luminous silk foundation color will match me? I have a feeling that 4 would be best... I am about NC20 at the moment, maybe a TOUCH darker (I blame summer, I'm normally about NC15 in the winter).  I wear B10 from YSL fusion ink foundation in the winter (although its a touch too pink, and the BD10 which is supposed to be the warm version of this color, was too dark for some reason) and in general I'm fair/light with warm/golden undertones..  I'm looking to match my current skin color which like I said, is about NC20, maybe a bit darker


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2015)

You should get 4


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2015)

I am nc15 most of the time, during summer nc 20 and it's a perfect match. it is not as yellow as mac foundations but more of a neutral beige. when I am nc 15 it's a bit too dark. 

  this is comparison to chanel vitalimiere aqua


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm interested in the Silk Powder foundation. I did have my eyes set on Tom Ford's powder foundation release but with his price increase on his already over priced makeup... Hopefully GA will be just what I'm looking for.

  The only thing that concerns me is breaking out since the SPF in the liquid Silk foundation caused me to break out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone has experience with the Fluid Master Primer! Would love to hear your thughts!There is a set on Nordstrom as part of the sale that I am interesed in getting! The primer, Fluid Sheer #2 and a mini brush at $82! I believe both the products are full sized!! (1oz each)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a great deal
  i just got a sample recently when ordering from armani of the primer and did not like it at all. it's like 2006 smashbox photo finish primer. it's such a outdated formula for the primer. thick clear silicone. they need to revamp that.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> It's a great deal
> i just got a sample recently when ordering from armani of the primer and did not like it at all. it's like 2006 smashbox photo finish primer. it's such a outdated formula for the primer. thick clear silicone. they need to revamp that.


  Thank you! Yes its a good deal but if the primer isnt good not worth it I guess!! I am not so fond of Silicony primers!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2015)

My sample ended up in the trash. I think that says enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think this year Nordies sale beauty part sucks. Or overall sucks. I only got meteorites and that's it. I browsed trough everything and couldn't find anything i liked.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My sample ended up in the trash. I think that says enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah it does! I browsed for a while but really didnt find anything that I felt like "NEED"


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am nc15 most of the time, during summer nc 20 and it's a perfect match. it is not as yellow as mac foundations but more of a neutral beige. when I am nc 15 it's a bit too dark.
> 
> this is comparison to chanel vitalimiere aqua


   Thank you so much! This seems perfect for me, thank you again!


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

@Monsy, Is this the one you were talking about a few weeks back?

  http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Luminous-Silk-Compact/A144,default,pd.html?utm_source=exacttarget&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20150716_LuminousSilkCompact_SLA_DUR_4&[email protected]&cm_mmc=Email-_-716201520150716_LuminousSilkCompact_SLA_DUR_4-_-SHOP+NOW-_-NONE


----------



## Monsy (Jul 16, 2015)

YESSS!!

  I want to order it so bad but have no idea what color?? ugghhh


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> YESSS!!
> 
> I want to order it so bad but have no idea what color?? ugghhh


  I don't know why they didn't at least put a shade description.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 16, 2015)

or how they coordinate to luminous silk liquid


----------



## ashievic (Jul 16, 2015)

The new eye tints are up at Nordy's and Armani. The blue is a repromote. They don't have the liquid eyeliners, nail polish up yet. But they do have the LE navy blue mascara. It is confusing since it is listed as "Black" then you can select the color navy.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 16, 2015)

can you ask your NM insiders will they be getting new luminous silk compact?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

new powder is available at nordies but i guess they do not have testers yet


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 17, 2015)

My Bloomies counter IG says they have Eclipse in stock.  I think I did too much shopping this week so I will wait.  I am curious how the orange shadow compares to the Chanel Id'O.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah it does! I browsed for a while but really didnt find anything that I felt like "NEED"


 
  Other than Rainbow Meteorites, I was more excited to nab fall products a bit earlier. #fail.


----------



## katred (Jul 18, 2015)

Beauty Professor did quick swatches of Zenith and Sunset:

  https://instagram.com/p/5QU1kKyqu_/?taken-by=beautyprofessor

  I'm trying to resist the urge to buy all the limited Eye Tints...


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Beauty Professor did quick swatches of Zenith and Sunset:  https://instagram.com/p/5QU1kKyqu_/?taken-by=beautyprofessor  I'm trying to resist the urge to buy all the limited Eye Tints...


  Ooh, that purple!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Beauty Professor did quick swatches of Zenith and Sunset:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5QU1kKyqu_/?taken-by=beautyprofessor
> 
> I'm trying to resist the urge to buy all the limited Eye Tints...








 that purple!!! need!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 19, 2015)

katred said:


> Beauty Professor did quick swatches of Zenith and Sunset:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5QU1kKyqu_/?taken-by=beautyprofessor
> 
> I'm trying to resist the urge to buy all the limited Eye Tints...


  Me too!  It is taking everything in me not to run to my counter.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 19, 2015)

Read reviews that the powder oxidizes due to the SPF so now I know it's not for me. Guess I'll still check out Tom Ford's powder when it's released.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2015)

luminous silk compact is up on nordies


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> @Monsy, Is this the one you were talking about a few weeks back?
> 
> http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Luminous-Silk-Compact/A144,default,pd.html?utm_source=exacttarget&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20150716_LuminousSilkCompact_SLA_DUR_4&[email protected]&cm_mmc=Email-_-716201520150716_LuminousSilkCompact_SLA_DUR_4-_-SHOP+NOW-_-NONE


  Oh that's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

katred said:


> Beauty Professor did quick swatches of Zenith and Sunset:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5QU1kKyqu_/?taken-by=beautyprofessor
> 
> I'm trying to resist the urge to buy all the limited Eye Tints...


    I wish I hadn't looked


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> So, I'm sure this has been asked tons of times before.  Can someone maybe help me to ID which luminous silk foundation color will match me? I have a feeling that 4 would be best... I am about NC20 at the moment, maybe a TOUCH darker (I blame summer, I'm normally about NC15 in the winter).  I wear B10 from YSL fusion ink foundation in the winter (although its a touch too pink, and the BD10 which is supposed to be the warm version of this color, was too dark for some reason) and in general I'm fair/light with warm/golden undertones..  I'm looking to match my current skin color which like I said, is about NC20, maybe a bit darker


  Hi there I'm a 5 in silk foundation by armani  I'm a nw22-25 in mac think I'm nw25 in summer  Anyhows so if I'm 22-25 nw I think your match would be a four and no lighter   Not sure on the 5 I can do a swatch later


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> or how they coordinate to luminous silk liquid


   Hi I thought it be the same matches if in liquid same in powder thought that's what someone said on insta ?  Don't know then


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out what's happening with the RdA sheer colours. As far as I can tell, they've added a whole bunch of new shades, but thus far, the only one I've seen is 403 (which I picked up and it's an amazing colour). On the Armani site, it looks like a few of the old colours are gone, but Nordstrom still has them. The new shades are:  403 404 405 510 511 512  I've only been able to find swatches of a couple on line (and I know there have been some posted here). One of the new ones- 512 I think- is apparently the sheer formula version of the Maharajah shade that they did in the spring in other formulas.   And they don't seem to have taken much effort to publicize all this newness. I'm so confused...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 24, 2015)

katred said:


> *And they don't seem to have taken much effort to publicize all this newness.* I'm so confused...


  I agree and the little display that is up seems fairly hidden and not in a prominent place.


----------



## katred (Jul 25, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I agree and the little display that is up seems fairly hidden and not in a prominent place.


  Heck, a display would have been an improvement. Mine only had the one lipstick kind of standing on its own on the back of the counter. (Thanks for posting your swatches on IG, by the way. Practically the only ones I've found!)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2015)

My local Nordstrom had the powders!! I wasn't really going to get it but the girl tried it over my foundation and it looked so nice!! The applicator sponge that comes with it is also nice!! The white side applies the powder as a thin layer making it perfect for setting powder and the black side as powder foundation!!


----------



## katred (Jul 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My local Nordstrom had the powders!! I wasn't really going to get it but the girl tried it over my foundation and it looked so nice!! The applicator sponge that comes with it is also nice!! The white side applies the powder as a thin layer making it perfect for setting powder and the black side as powder foundation!!


  I want to check this out. I haven't had a powder in forever, but I never used to be without.   And hey, how about a few more swatches of the Ecstasy lacquer?  Purple fans- you might want to take a deep breath:  https://instagram.com/p/5eQQpMNf4b/  Four more colours and lip swatches:  https://instagram.com/p/5Y3ts-tf4e/  Wins for cutest swatches:  https://instagram.com/p/5cXc7dLlWL/


----------



## Monsy (Jul 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My local Nordstrom had the powders!! I wasn't really going to get it but the girl tried it over my foundation and it looked so nice!! The applicator sponge that comes with it is also nice!! The white side applies the powder as a thin layer making it perfect for setting powder and the black side as powder foundation!!


  oh man!!

  what color did you get? I have no idea if I should order 4 or 2
  I wear 4 in liquid luminous


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> oh man!!
> 
> what color did you get? I have no idea if I should order 4 or 2
> I wear 4 in liquid luminous


  I got the shade 6.5!! The same shade I use in liquid luminous skin !!


----------



## ashievic (Jul 25, 2015)

The powder I skipped since they don't have 3. I wear shade 3 in Maestro and Silk. Since I have been using the Crema Nuda foundation, the rest of the foundations are collecting dust.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 25, 2015)

how stupid is that they have 2 and then 4 ??


----------



## ashievic (Jul 25, 2015)

So agree, 2 is yellow base, so being a pink Casper that is a disaster waiting to be applied. With the Silk foundation, I have yearned for a finishing powder. I have found Dior Nude 001 works and the YSL pink loose powder works OK. And of course we always have out balls......

  When I was going through my lipsticks last night, I was surprised how many in the 400 range were not red, the same in the 600 range. Especially 624, that is a dark nude. The agony we go through.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2015)

I just noticed Saks has the Rouge D'Armani Sheers up with names attached.  If only they would put the names on the tubes.


----------



## katred (Jul 27, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted before, but here's the complete list of new shades.   https://instagram.com/p/5E0KoOiwwZ/


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5cXc7dLlWL/


----------



## katred (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a tutorial using the two of the Eye Tints and two of the eye liners from the Eclipse collection. Apparently my counter will be getting this at the beginning of August... I'm counting down the days...

  https://youtu.be/dB18js4Sh-4


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been wondering what happened to the Eclipse liquid liners.  No one seems to have them online.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2015)

and how about the highlighter ?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2015)

Love the purple and gold eye tint,and that purple gloss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Love the purple and gold eye tint,and that purple gloss.


    I like the purple and gold eye tints too.


----------



## katred (Jul 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I like the purple and gold eye tints too.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  I might be in trouble. Not only do I want the purple, gold and possibly orange eye tints, but I want to find more of the new RdA sheer shades. This could get expensive in a hurry.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

katred said:


> I want the purple, gold and possibly orange eye tints, but I want to find more of the new RdA sheer shades. This could get expensive in a hurry.


    I'm drowning in fall collection items----hauling more than I'm using.  I'm interested in the powder foundation too.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2015)

I want to order the Luminous Silk Powder which finally popped up online here today (there's a shade #00 which looks very light), but it says it's for normal and combination skin? Is that correct? I have dry skin, so I'm really unsure now.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I want to order the Luminous Silk Powder which finally popped up online here today (there's a shade #00 which looks very light), but it says it's for normal and combination skin? Is that correct? I have dry skin, so I'm really unsure now.


  The texture doesnt feel overly dry to me Nay!! I think it will be fine! I use it with luminous liquid and it doesnt set it to matte finish but still lets the luminous finish shine through!!
  I checked the website descriptions here; none seems to specify a skintype category!!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The texture doesnt feel overly dry to me Nay!! I think it will be fine! I use it with luminous liquid and it doesnt set it to matte finish but still lets the luminous finish shine through!!
> I checked the website descriptions here; none seems to specify a skintype category!!


  I just ordered it, V! I couldn't hold back.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 1, 2015)

Nay can't wait to hear what you think of it

  I was at NM and forgot to take a look at it


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nay can't wait to hear what you think of it
> 
> I was at NM and forgot to take a look at it


  I'll report back when I get it. Do you have the 00 shade in the US? On the Armani US site 2 is the lightest. Looks like we got different ones here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *I got the shade 6.5!!* The same shade I use in liquid luminous skin !!


  What's your equivalent in MAC Vee?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

katred said:


> I want the purple, gold and possibly orange eye tints, but I want to find more of the new RdA sheer shades. This could get expensive in a hurry.


    I have all three sitting in my cart------trying to decide how often or not I'll actually use the gold, which looks very yellow, no?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] What's your equivalent in MAC Vee?[/COLOR]


 I haven't used a mac foundation in the longest meddy!! I know I used to be c4 in face & body!! So I think I should be somewhere between nc35 and nc37??!! ETA: the powder def runs a tad darker than the liquid version!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Here's a tutorial using the two of the Eye Tints and two of the eye liners from the Eclipse collection. Apparently my counter will be getting this at the beginning of August... I'm counting down the days...
> 
> https://youtu.be/dB18js4Sh-4


     She did such a great job with the purple & gold  eye tints.  I'm so glad you shared this link!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> and how about the highlighter ?


   I haven't seen it anywhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sad because i don't have enough highlighters


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ETA: the powder def runs a tad darker than the liquid version!!


  Good to know-----Ebates is back up to 6% so I may need a little Armani haul today


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have all three sitting in my cart------trying to decide how often or not I'll actually use the gold, which looks very yellow, no?:shrugs: [/COLOR]


  It does indeed. In swatches, it almost glows.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

katred said:


> It does indeed. In swatches, it almost glows.


    But it looked so good in that video---I didn't think it was over the top even with the purple----I must be losing my mind


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

In a *rare* moment of weakness I ordered all 3 new Eye Tints


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In a *rare* moment of weakness I ordered all 3 new Eye Tints


  It's OK, I know this kind of thing hardly ever happens to either of us...


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In a *rare* moment of weakness I ordered all 3 new Eye Tints


  I'm guess you bolded "rare" because you were being sarcastic lol! At least you know they're your preferred liquid eyeshadow formula so no love lost lol.


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'll report back when I get it. Do you have the 00 shade in the US? On the Armani US site 2 is the lightest. Looks like we got different ones here.


  I haven't seen the 00 shade in the US yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These cosmetic companies act like there are no pale-complected individuals here (I'm looking at you too, Guerlain).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In a *rare* moment of weakness I ordered all 3 new Eye Tints


I almost bought them today.  I want all 3 too.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]In a *rare* moment of weakness I ordered all 3 new Eye Tints[/COLOR]:shock:


 Rare  !!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 2, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I haven't seen the 00 shade in the US yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Usually it's the other way round, a lot of brands don't offer their lightest shades here although they do in the US & UK, which never makes sense to me. 


  OK, dummy question... Do I have to buy the compact for the Luminous Silk Powder seperately?! I only ordered this:

Giorgio Armani - Gesichts-Make-up - Luminous Silk Compact - bei douglas.de

  It doesn't say anything about being just a refill, but now I saw they also have this empty compact, so...

Giorgio Armani - Gesichts-Make-up - Luminous Silk Empty Case - bei douglas.de


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Usually it's the other way round, a lot of brands don't offer their lightest shades here although they do in the US & UK, which never makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> OK, dummy question... Do I have to buy the compact for the Luminous Silk Powder seperately?! I only ordered this:
> ...








 The compact didnt come separate from the powder here nay!! Although it looks detachable or used with refills, the compact came with the case!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The compact didnt come separate from the powder here nay!! Although it looks detachable or used with refills, the compact came with the case!!!


  I'm so confused, lol! Why else would they sell a seperate compact?! I hope mine comes with the case, too. Would be annyoing if I had to order it (and pay 17€ plus shipping for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Usually it's the other way round, a lot of brands don't offer their lightest shades here although they do in the US & UK, which never makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> OK, dummy question... Do I have to buy the compact for the Luminous Silk Powder seperately?! I only ordered this:
> ...


  In the US the powder and the compact are sold together and no refills are available. That is strange that it may be different in other countries. ??


----------



## ashievic (Aug 3, 2015)

As I was waiting to board today, I drooled over the new eye tints. Then it hit me, I so know I had seen a purple like that before. It is from Chanel D'Ombre in Diapason. As well as the yellow eye tint, there was a LE from a few years ago that was that color. Since for now I am doing stash shopping. As in I go through my stash before I open my wallet. All four eye tints they are showing for Fall, if you purchased the Chanel orange D'Ombre from Fall 2015, and already have the other 3 from before, as in the purple, navy and yellow. You might actually be able to pull off a close dupe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> As I was waiting to board today, I drooled over the new eye tints. Then it hit me, I so know I had seen a purple like that before. It is from Chanel D'Ombre in Diapason. As well as the yellow eye tint, there was a LE from a few years ago that was that color. Since for now I am doing stash shopping. As in I go through my stash before I open my wallet. All four eye tints they are showing for Fall, if you purchased the Chanel orange D'Ombre from Fall 2015, and already have the other 3 from before, as in the purple, navy and yellow. You might actually be able to pull off a close dupe.


    I understand what you're saying Ash but it's a different formula---at lease that's what I told myself to justify ordering all three


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2015)

ashievic said:


> As I was waiting to board today, I drooled over the new eye tints. Then it hit me, I so know I had seen a purple like that before. It is from Chanel D'Ombre in Diapason. As well as the yellow eye tint, there was a LE from a few years ago that was that color. Since for now I am doing stash shopping. As in I go through my stash before I open my wallet. All four eye tints they are showing for Fall, if you purchased the Chanel orange D'Ombre from Fall 2015, and already have the other 3 from before, as in the purple, navy and yellow. You might actually be able to pull off a close dupe.


  It's funny, because Diapason always shows brown on me. I've seen so many photos of it looking purple, but it never quite gets there on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

katred said:


> It's funny, because Diapason always shows brown on me. I've seen so many photos of it looking purple, but it never quite gets there on me.


   Now that's wild---It's totally deep purple on me.  I love Diapason!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 4, 2015)

Totally agree it is apples and oranges in texture and formula. I would purchase these in a heartbeat if the tax man had not visited me.....I can only hope these will linger for awhile.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 4, 2015)

Received my powder, it really is just a refill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I left feedback on the site to let other customers know.
  I just tried it real quick, it's very silky but also seems to cling onto dry spots and peach fuzz a little bit. Love how light the shade 00 is, perfect for NW/NC10 (it's pretty neutral).
  I don't really see a difference between applying it with the spongy side vs. the fuzzy side of the applicator.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 4, 2015)

Forgot to add that it's very soft as well, it was crumbling a little on the sides of the pan and was a bit dusty, it's not pressed as hard as other powders (e.g. Chanel Puodre Compact). Feels comfortable on the skin. Going to have to order the case now, but I'll wait until they have some nice samples.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I haven't seen the 00 shade in the US yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They act like there are no dark/deeper skinned people either! I would love to try their foundation but it is soooo not dark enough. At least their bronzers cover a wide spectrum of skintones.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2015)

I think it's strange that Armani has a wide range of shades in some foundations but they don't seem to have it in their newer formulas.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> *Received my powder, it really is just a refill.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 oh no Nay!!
  I couple the powder with luminous liquid and i really like the combo! On its own I have used it like maybe 2 or 3 times. But I havent noticed it clinging to dry spots (i do think thats because by skintype ismore normal to combination than dry).


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> They act like there are no dark/deeper skinned people either! I would love to try their foundation but it is soooo not dark enough. At least their bronzers cover a wide spectrum of skintones.


  I agree! They act as if everyone is either light-medium, medium or medium-dark. It frustrates me when I hear people on shopping channels like QVC say: "If you are unsure of what shade to get, just get "Medium." It works for everyone." Are you kidding me? They ignore the fair and deep/dark shades, not realizing that they are many times pushing customers who are in these ranges away from the line as whole, not just from the foundations.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I agree! They act as if everyone is either light-medium, medium or medium-dark. It frustrates me when I hear people on shopping channels like QVC say: "If you are unsure of what shade to get, just get "Medium." It works for everyone." Are you kidding me? They ignore the fair and deep/dark shades, not realizing that they are many times pushing customers who are in these ranges away from the line as whole, not just from the foundations.


  It's 2015!! That's no longer acceptable! I just view it as those brands not wanting our money! One blogger I follow takes the approach that if a brand can't cater to her skintone in foundations etc., then she won't be patronizing them at all despite the fact that their colour cosmetics (lipsticks, blushes etc.) could still work. I'm not that hard core (yet) but I do give a lot of those brands the side-eye if I do have to buy something. I also hate when bloggers/vloggers etc say "Oh this is the perfect nude!" or, "This shade will be so flattering on everyone!" and I'm there asking myself, who is this "everyone" because clearly it's a limited percentage of the makeup buying/wearing population. That could just be me being bitter/petty but I feel if you have a platform and you put yourself out there on youtube or blogs etc. you have to (well should) appreciate that people from all the colour spectrums will hear/read your opinions. There is "no one size fits all" product! Not even toilet paper lol!


----------



## peanut (Aug 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I agree! They act as if everyone is either light-medium, medium or medium-dark. It frustrates me when I hear people on shopping channels like QVC say: "If you are unsure of what shade to get, just get "Medium." It works for everyone." Are you kidding me? They ignore the fair and deep/dark shades, not realizing that they are many times pushing customers who are in these ranges away from the line as whole, not just from the foundations.


Good point! I get frustrated when QVC won't tell you whether the shades they do offer are warm or cool. I want to see swatches, not just a made-up model.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I almost bought them today.  I want all 3 too.
> Great!!!  Have you ordered them????
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's 2015!! That's no longer acceptable! I just view it as those brands not wanting our money! *One blogger I follow takes the approach that if a brand can't cater to her skintone in foundations etc., then she won't be patronizing them at all despite the fact that their colour cosmetics (lipsticks, blushes etc.) *could still work. I'm not that hard core (yet) but I do give a lot of those brands the side-eye if I do have to buy something. I also hate when bloggers/vloggers etc say "Oh this is the perfect nude!" or, "This shade will be so flattering on everyone!" and I'm there asking myself, who is this "everyone" because clearly it's a limited percentage of the makeup buying/wearing population. That could just be me being bitter/petty but I feel if you have a platform and you put yourself out there on youtube or blogs etc. you have to (well should) appreciate that people from all the colour spectrums will hear/read your opinions. There is "no one size fits all" product! Not even toilet paper lol!


  I have been saying this for years.  I took it a step forward, if I'M the darkest shade, then I won't be patronizing you at all.  Which reminds me I need to write Sephora a letter. I was in there trying on the MJ foundations and the sales rep kept saying how dark I was.  I was taken aback b/c had she said that to someone who was dark, it would be a serious offense.  I couldn't believe she kept referring to me being so dark, as if it were a problem. Not, it is the makeup companies fault.  

  I also totally agree with youtubbers saying this is the perfect shade and etc... no for you,  say it is a great pink nude, beige nude, or whatever.  that's another reason why I can't follow a lot of them.


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have been saying this for years.  I took it a step forward, if I'M the darkest shade, then I won't be patronizing you at all.  Which reminds me I need to write Sephora a letter. I was in there trying on the MJ foundations and the sales rep kept saying how dark I was.  I was taken aback b/c had she said that to someone who was dark, it would be a serious offense.  *I couldn't believe she kept referring to me being so dark, as if it were a problem. *Not, it is the makeup companies fault.
> 
> I also totally agree with youtubbers saying this is the perfect shade and etc... no for you,  say it is a great pink nude, beige nude, or whatever.  that's another reason why I can't follow a lot of them.







  I think that's really bad. Like seriously, with all the access people have to the internet and television these days, why is it shocking that some people (quite a lot of people actually) are really fair and some are really dark and deeper complected?


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have been saying this for years.  I took it a step forward, if I'M the darkest shade, then I won't be patronizing you at all.  Which reminds me I need to write Sephora a letter. *I was in there trying on the MJ foundations and the sales rep kept saying how dark I was.  I was taken aback b/c had she said that to someone who was dark, it would be a serious offense.  I couldn't believe she kept referring to me being so dark, as if it were a problem.* Not, it is the makeup companies fault.
> 
> I also totally agree with youtubbers saying this is the perfect shade and etc... no for you,  say it is a great pink nude, beige nude, or whatever.  that's another reason why I can't follow a lot of them.


  That's disgusting. I can't imagine how she thought that it was acceptable to keep commenting, like you were causing her a problem by not matching the existing foundation range.

  To my mind, there is no excuse for any new foundation launch not to have a broad range of shades in this day and age. Do these people even have an internet connection? Have they not seen the diversity of skin tones even among dedicated beauty bloggers, let alone consumers? To me, a company that doesn't take into consideration the range of skin tones, as well as undertones (I know it's a source of frustration for very pale Asian women that every company assumes that the fairest skin always leans pink) doesn't get how beauty works.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have been saying this for years.  I took it a step forward, if I'M the darkest shade, then I won't be patronizing you at all.  Which reminds me I need to write Sephora a letter. I was in there trying on the MJ foundations and the sales rep *kept saying how dark I was*.  I was taken aback b/c had she said that to someone who was dark, it would be a serious offense.  I couldn't believe she kept referring to me being so dark, as if it were a problem. Not, it is the makeup companies fault.    I also totally agree with youtubbers saying this is the perfect shade and etc... no for you,  say it is a great pink nude, beige nude, or whatever.  that's another reason why I can't follow a lot of them.


   Whaaaat? That's crazy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey did you guys see the new palette up for pre-order at Neiman's.  Shipping before October!  I saw a pic of the palette on IG. Now I need to do more investigating.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hey did you guys see the new palette up for pre-order at Neiman's.  Shipping before October!  I saw a pic of the palette on IG. Now I need to do more investigating.


 The runway one??? With the pretty e/s????


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The runway one??? With the pretty e/s????


This one.
  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giorgio-Armani-NM-Exclusive-Luxe-is-More-Palette-and-Pouch/prod181650160_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DSTOCK_STATUS%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod181650160&cmCat=product


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This one. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giorgio...ements%3D&eItemId=prod181650160&cmCat=product


 Ah yes!! Thanks!! Thats kind of a long wait for preorder!! I think I want it though!! Will wait for higher ebates or order close to the shipping date   Eta: that by Terry palette that we got sneak peek of weeks back is coming to beautylish!! Got a mail to sign up for preorder!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

So I played in the new eye tints at Nordies.  To my surprise, I liked the Orangey one, no 14, the best.  I left the yellow and purple one at the store.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I played in the new eye tints at Nordies.  To my surprise, I liked the Orangey one, no 14, the best.  I left the yellow and purple one at the store.






That would be Sunrise!!!  It's so pretty. Have you worn it yet????  I purchased all three---pics & swatches in the GAETs thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Decided to put them here too!
 Loving the new Eye Tints!!!







Sunrise (14, Orange), Sunset (15, Purple) & Zenith (13, Gold)

 


​​


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

This thread was acting very wonky.  I put the same pic & swatches here that I have in the GAETs thread and it will only show up in edit mode.  
I'm trying again here:






Sunrise (#14 Orange) Sunset (#15 Purple) & Zenith (#13 Gold)


----------



## Monsy (Aug 8, 2015)

Meddy you got the powder!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy you got the powder!


  Did you order it yet? I read that even 02 runs very light.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 8, 2015)

I still haven't because I can't decide on the color.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I played in the new eye tints at Nordies.  To my surprise, I liked the Orangey one, no 14, the best.  I left the yellow and purple one at the store.


Do you think the orange one is close to the new Chanel one? Based on I am on a restricted diet of makeup purchases.....as well as why did the purple and yellow not float your boat????


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Did you order it yet? I read that even 02 runs very light.


   It was a wild guess that worked---a bit risky I know but I was intrigued.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Do you think the orange one is close to the new Chanel one? Based on I am on a restricted diet of makeup purchases.....as well as why did the purple and yellow not float your boat????


  I saw your questions Ash and thought I'd try to help since I have both.  The GAET, Sunrise has more gold/yellow while The Chanel IDO has more pink, actually leaning 
   coral.  I tried to capture those  differences:







  I think you can see it better here in the close up.  Of course the textures also differ.  When I blended the Chanel IDO, Rouge Gorge it blended to a soft really pretty 
  orange coral. When I tried to blend the GAET, Sunrise----it didn't budge!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks, I think....with Blue Notes coming out any day, decisions, decisions,ugh.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I did and it's perfect for me----I guessed at the shade/color
> 
> It was a wild guess that worked---a bit risky I know but I was intrigued.


  I'm glad it worked for you, Med! I'm happy with 00 too; I really expected a light shade like that to be Asia exclusive, so I'm glad it's not.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This thread was acting very wonky.  I put the same pic & swatches here that I have in the GAETs thread and it will only show up in edit mode.
> I'm trying again here:
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh Meddy! Why did you have to go and post these? *gasp*


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Do you think the orange one is close to the new Chanel one? Based on I am on a restricted diet of makeup purchases.....as well as why did the purple and yellow not float your boat????


  I honestly didn't look at the Chanel products. So I can't say.  I'm not a very big fan of purple, so I just decided to pass until later.  I need to figure out which undertone of purples I like, and stick with those. I recently got rid of some purple eyeshadows.  The yellow was pretty, but again, I don't really wear yellow.  I thought the formula was a tad watery compared to other two.  My number 11 is like that, I think it smoothes out in the end though.  So it isn't such a big deal.   I thought it was pretty though, I just went with the one that stood out and it was 14, sunrise, the orange one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I saw your questions Ash and thought I'd try to help since I have both.  The GAET, Sunrise has more gold/yellow while The Chanel IDO has more pink, actually leaning
> coral.  I tried to capture those  differences:
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Meddy, that coral is sooo pretty...   *must resist* or not...   I don't have coral shadow, the last I had was a MAC paint pot which, to be honest, made me look like I had pink eye.  I also don't wear colors like expensive pink for the same reason, but I might have to try this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh Meddy! Why did you have to go and post these? *gasp*


    I love the eye tints so much.  You can use a minute amount and build it to your desired intensity.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Nay---The powder is as smooth as silk.
> 
> I love the eye tints so much.  You can use a minute amount and build it to your desired intensity.


  I'm a "go big or go home" kind of girl when it comes to eyeshadow so I love the intensity of these. They are just some of the best! I know I'm going to end up with them all lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks Meddy, that coral is sooo pretty...  * *must resist** or not...   I don't have coral shadow, the last I had was a MAC paint pot which, to be honest, made me look like I had pink eye.  I also don't wear colors like expensive pink for the same reason, but I might have to try this.






I love the coral E/Ss almost as much as I like pinks. I never had a problem looking like I have pink-eye since when you have pink eye--the sclera or 'whites' o the eye are reddened.  My sclera still look bright white, and I enjoy both  MAC Paradisco and Full of Flavor.  I was surprised that Chanel RG leaned coral, and I forgot to mention that both it and Sunset have micro shimmer that's practically undetectable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I'm a "go big or go home" kind of girl when it comes to eyeshadow so I love the intensity of these*. They are just some of the best! I know I'm going to end up with them all lol.






I'm not a lover of purple but after watching a video and how nice it looked with the gold, Zenith I was totally sold one it.  I didn't notice the consistency Zenith 
    being any different from the others, and once dried, they didn't move.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not a lover of purple but after watching a video and how nice it looked with the gold, Zenith I was totally sold one it.  I didn't notice the consistency Zenith
> being any different from the others, and once dried, they didn't move.


  I LOVE purple eyeshadow. One of my favourite beauty bloggers did a pink and purple eye look a while ago that I keep trying to recreate but never remember to try lol. 
  http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/2014/03/flat-out-fabulous.html



  I'll have to get on youtube and see if I can find the video you saw!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

My very first palette from Mac has purple and pink in it. I think it is the reddish purples I don't like on me.  I'll have to play around and see.    Or I'm just done with purple right now. As pretty as that look is, I don't like it. If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I LOVE purple eyeshadow. One of my favourite beauty bloggers did a pink and purple eye look a while ago that I keep trying to recreate but never remember to try lol.
> http://www.theglamorousgleam.com/2014/03/flat-out-fabulous.html
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh how pretty---I definitely don't look this good in purple.  I think Katred might have posted the purple & gold eye-look video.  I'll try to locate it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> My very first palette from Mac has purple and pink in it. I think it is the reddish purples I don't like on me.  I'll have to play around and see.    Or I'm just done with purple right now. As pretty as that look is, I don't like it. If that makes any sense at all.


   It makes perfect sense Pretty.  I don't look great in purple but I do like the color.  With the purple eye tint, Sunset 
   I'm thinking of a purple smokey eye & a nude lip for starters.  We'll see.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It makes perfect sense Pretty.  I don't look great in purple but I do like the color.  With the purple eye tint, Sunset
> I'm thinking of a purple smokey eye & a nude lip for starters.  We'll see.


  oh that actually sounds GORGEOUS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh that actually sounds GORGEOUS!


    Thanks Pretty!!   I hope it works!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 10, 2015)

Yikes! That new Armani large palette from NM!!! I need to see better pictures...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2015)

I think i want to get that palette too but i dunno about the 2 cream contour shades


----------



## Shars (Aug 10, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yikes! That new Armani large palette from NM!!! I need to see better pictures...


  Wait.... what?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think i want to get that palette too but i dunno about the 2 cream contour shades


    So it is creams & powders?????   If so that doesn't work for me.  I really hate mixed media palettes!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I was afraid of that!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   So it is creams & powders?????   If so that doesn't work for me.  I really hate mixed media palettes!!!:sigh: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I was afraid of that!!![/COLOR]


 Yeah meddy the bottom compartment has 2 highlighters naughty and 2 Cream contours !! Top has 10 neutral eye shadows drool!!


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So it is creams & powders?????   If so that doesn't work for me.  I really hate mixed media palettes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I have exactly one palette with both cream and powder products, the Guerlain Liu palette from a few years back, which I bought because it was so lovely and so universal for a very classy look. I can count on one hand the number of times I've used the cream products (two lip shades), because powder gets around and with the exposure to the air (while I'm using the powders), the cream products feel nasty to me. I'm sure the Armani palette is lovely, but I'm just not down with mixing when it comes to makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah meddy the bottom compartment has 2 highlighters (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Boo to the mixed media presentation and I need more neutrals like I need another hole in the head.  Whats with all of the neutrals lately---the new BB palette is
   all neutrals too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

katred said:


> I have exactly one palette with both cream and powder products, the Guerlain Liu palette from a few years back, which I bought because it was so lovely and so universal for a very classy look. I can count on one hand the number of times I've used the cream products (two lip shades), because powder gets around and with the exposure to the air (while I'm using the powders), the cream products feel nasty to me. I'm sure the Armani palette is lovely, but I'm just not down with mixing when it comes to makeup.


  This is the exact reason I avoid them.  Who decided this was a good idea????  Tom Ford was very wise not to put his cream blush in with that magnificent 
  Eye and Cheek Compact, *Pink Glow*.  If he had I would never have purchased it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 11, 2015)

katred said:


> I have exactly one palette with both cream and powder products, the Guerlain Liu palette from a few years back, which I bought because it was so lovely and so universal for a very classy look. I can count on one hand the number of times I've used the cream products (two lip shades), because powder gets around and with the exposure to the air (while I'm using the powders), the cream products feel nasty to me. I'm sure the Armani palette is lovely, but I'm just not down with mixing when it comes to makeup.


  I love this palette! But I never use the lip products either. I think I've only tried them once


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think i want to get that palette too but i dunno about the 2 cream contour shades


Cream contours scare me.  I'm just overcoming my fear of cream blushes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you, I didn't know what was in the bottom compartment...


----------



## Monsy (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice tutorial using all the armani stuff
  http://www.inthefrow.com/2015/07/dark-seductive-eyes-and-dewy-finish.html


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-zenith-sunrise-sunset-eye-tints-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This is the exact reason I avoid them. * Who decided this was a good idea????  *Tom Ford was very wise not to put his cream blush in with that magnificent [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] Eye and Cheek Compact, *Pink Glow*.  If he had I would never have purchased it.[/COLOR]


 :werd:


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Eyes to kill mascara in the new packaging? Is there any difference in the formula/wand?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 12, 2015)

I haven't tried the old one, only the new one so I can't compare. I was less than impressed. I got mini one and would never purchase the full size.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 12, 2015)

I still haven't seen the Eclipse eyeliners anywhere.  I got an email from Bloomies which I read more closely and it seems cosmetics and fragrances are excluded from the point event.  I think I'll call the SA anyway and place an order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nice tutorial using all the armani stuff
> http://www.inthefrow.com/2015/07/dark-seductive-eyes-and-dewy-finish.html


   Thanks for sharing this Monsy!!!!  I think Hatred Katred had posted the video of the purple & gold eye look.  I couldn't believe what she did with those.  Really nice!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for sharing this Monsy!!!!  *I think Hatred had posted the video* of the purple & gold eye look.  I couldn't believe what she did with those.  Really nice!!!


  LOL! You're autocorrect seems to like messing around. It always changes Katred to Hatred lol. I always wonder if she pronounces her screen name as Katred rhyming with Hatred or Kat-Red lol. Don't mind me I'm stressed at work and being silly lol.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 13, 2015)

I didn't even notice HATRED lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! You're autocorrect seems to like messing around. It always changes Katred to Hatred lol. I always wonder if she pronounces her screen name as Katred rhyming with Hatred or Kat-Red lol. Don't mind me I'm stressed at work and being silly lol.







You know I changed that when I constructed the post, and it did it to me regardless.  Correcting autocorrect is such a waste of time!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I didn't even notice HATRED lol






It is pretty funny.  AC also changes Tissé to tissue.  Some are very amusing!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I changed that when I constructed the post, and it did it to me regardless.  Correcting autocorrect is such a waste of time!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  .....and you know what?  It changes Meddy to Teddy


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .....and you know what?  It changes Meddy to Teddy








Clearly it needs to relax!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Clearly it needs to relax!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 15, 2015)

I will own I have been out of the loop. Have any of you tried the new gloss in the black tubes??? Can't remember the name. Any sightings of the nail polish that goes with the Eclipse collections or liquid liner???? I read the dark burgundy polish is like Chanel's Malice polish from Holiday 2012. Which is one of my all time fav's!!!!!

  The mixed product palette is a no go for me. Yesterday I used the Dior Nordy Girl palette, and there was a dog hair or a cat hair laying in the cream eyeliner. Yes, I so know I have too many critters. But it grosses me out when their hair or other gunk gets stuck in the mix palettes.


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I will own I have been out of the loop. *Have any of you tried the new gloss in the black tubes??? Can't remember the name. Any sightings of the nail polish that goes with the Eclipse collections or liquid liner???? I read the dark burgundy polish is like Chanel's Malice polish from Holiday 2012. Which is one of my all time fav's!!!!!*
> 
> The mixed product palette is a no go for me. Yesterday I used the Dior Nordy Girl palette, and there was a dog hair or a cat hair laying in the cream eyeliner. Yes, I so know I have too many critters. But it grosses me out when their hair or other gunk gets stuck in the mix palettes.


  I saw the polishes at one of my counters, but I didn't look at them in detail. Same with the eye liners. The Ecstasy Lacquer isn't launching until at least September here, but I'm not sure when it will come out (or if it is already out) in the US. We always seem to get things later.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2015)

Did anyone see the Runway stuff on Saks site?  I like the looks of the brown cream eyeshadow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I will own I have been out of the loop. Have any of you tried the new gloss in the black tubes??? Can't remember the name. Any sightings of the nail polish that goes with the Eclipse collections or liquid liner???? I read the dark burgundy polish is like Chanel's Malice polish from Holiday 2012. Which is one of my all time fav's!!!!!
> 
> *The mixed product palette is a no go for me.* Yesterday I used the Dior Nordy Girl palette, and there was a dog hair or a cat hair laying in the cream eyeliner. Yes, I so know I have too many critters. But it grosses me out when their hair or other gunk gets stuck in the mix palettes.


 ​I've barely looked beyond the 3 new Eye Tints that I purchased and  the powder foundation, but I feel like I've 
   been so overwhelmed with other new collections.




The mixed PP doesn't appeal to me either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

katred said:


> *I noticed the change and was thinking "it makes me sound so angry..." I usually think of "Katred" as rhyming with "hatred", just because that would match my name (Kate). It's a nickname I picked up forever ago and I just use it whenever I need a handle.*
> 
> 
> I saw the polishes at one of my counters, but I didn't look at them in detail. Same with the eye liners. The Ecstasy Lacquer isn't launching until at least September here, but I'm not sure when it will come out (or if it is already out) in the US. We always seem to get things later.






I cringe when I don't catch it.  AC should have picked up that it's a word because it's used so frequently!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did anyone see the Runway stuff on Saks site?  I like the looks of the brown cream eyeshadow.


  I didn't see that ICL.  This is a single?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I didn't see that ICL.  This is a single?


Let me help you!

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874414&R=3614271218162&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUaQCd


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2015)

lipstick

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874397&R=3614271218216&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUaQCe

  Nailpolish

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874407&R=3614271206374&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUc1a

  Ooh I didn't notice the palette before!

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418051&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874394&R=3614271206343&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=4294912388+306418051&bmUID=kYUcGKo


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

I am enamoured with Armani! I cannot get enough of the Armsni Eyes To Kill Intense! Best things ever.. Such a precious joy! Their foundations are superb, non-conedogenic, and they have a formula for everyone but unfortunately.. The palest color isn't white enough for me.. But I still use and it manages to make itself flawless.. The Rouge D'Armani lipsticks are my HG because they last, are so smooth without sliding right off the lip, moisturizing, and soothing while looking perfect. Can't go wrong with them. The Rouge Ecstasy is a different formula which shed my lips. I stick with Rouge D'Armani. TF, CT, but Armani won me with gloss and powders, illuminators, and much more! I highly recommend taking advantage of their site's benefits as a member and trying things out! Complex color? Amazing formula? You'll go nuts with the ETK Intense. They are my favorite formula of all.  Nice thread!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Let me help you!  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUaQCd


There is a Limeted Edidtion Eclipse collection out now. It includes eye tints in Sunset like colors and a deep blue.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Let me help you!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874414&R=3614271218162&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUaQCd


   Well thank you---you said a _cream eye shadow _and I was looking  for something totally different----It's a bloody Eye Tint!!!  



It's pretty.  I tried to imagine how it 
   compares to Senso, #10.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> lipstick
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874397&R=3614271218216&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUaQCe
> 
> ...


   The lipstick color is gorgeous---right up my alley---but how sheer is it????  The NP is nice but not unique, but the palette could be doable if they're all powdered products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> There is a Limeted Edidtion Eclipse collection out now. It includes eye tints in Sunset like colors and a deep blue.


    I have three new ones---*Sunrise* #14 (orange), *Sunset* # 15 (deep purple) and *Zenith* #13 (yellow gold).  So is this deep blue different from *Meniut* # 2, a deep navy????


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The lipstick color is gorgeous---right up my alley---but how sheer is it????  The NP is nice but not unique, but the palette could be doable if they're all powdered products.[/COLOR]


  I find their sheer formula to be semi-sheer only. There's always a pretty healthy deposit of colour. Even the lightest shades are visible easily, although, being light, they're less prominent.   Here's a good example in a deeper skin tone of what you can expect from the formula:  http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2012/03/25/lip-service-rouge-d-armani-sheer/


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

katred said:


> http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2012/03/25/lip-service-rouge-d-armani-sheer/


    Nice!  Thanks Katred!!!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have three new ones---*Sunrise* #14 (orange), *Sunset* # 15 (deep purple) and *Zenith* #13 (yellow gold).  So is this deep blue different from *Meniut* # 2, a deep navy????[/COLOR]


 Great! They are gorgeous, yes? Going by your picture, I'm guessing they really look amazing on you! Yes, the navy one is slightly different as it does not have the slight pearlescence that Minuet has, and is a rather more blackened navy. Great purchases! Did you also get the amazing palette? Omg it's gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Great! They are gorgeous, yes? Going by your picture, I'm guessing they really look amazing on you! Yes, the navy one is slightly different as it does not have the slight pearlescence that Minuet has, and is a rather more blackened navy. Great purchases! Did you also get the amazing palette? Omg it's gorgeous!


  They are absolutely gorgeous but I've not yet worn them.  I'll have to look into the 'blackened navy' one.  I love the deep dark shades.  Might you know the name or #?   
   I did not get the palette----I just didn't find the colors unique to what I already have in my stash.  It didn't blow me away the way the Tom Ford eye & cheek palette, Pink 
   Glow did.

   Which items did you pick up?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They are absolutely gorgeous but I've not yet worn them.  I'll have to look into the 'blackened navy' one.  I love the deep dark shades.  Might you know the name or #?   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I did not get the palette----I just didn't find the colors unique to what I already have in my stash.  It didn't blow me away the way the Tom Ford eye & cheek palette, Pink[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Glow did.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Which items did you pick up?[/COLOR]


 Hello! Yes, the color is called Midnight and it's a beauty too! I picked up the collection minus the highlighter because also to me, it was redundant and not applicable to my white white skin. Pre-ordered TF Mood Glow as well, it's fun!  )The Midnight color is amazing and has a sooty sundown shadow that makes the others pop and your eyes like a landscape. It can also blend in to darken and recess areas with other colors as blendability is beautiful  I also tried the luminous silk powder but it was too dark for me though a great powder! Lately I'm trying to stop buying what I can dupe and focus on skincare but my young self is still in awe everyday making me bankrupt! Lol! I also quite like the TF cream shadow/rouge but I don't wear it in my cheeks. It's a stunning russet on me. I passed on Chanel, lemming Guerlain but the need versus want is my affirmation. It's an exciting time of year! Who knows what will happen?


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have three new ones---*Sunrise* #14 (orange), *Sunset* # 15 (deep purple) and *Zenith* #13 (yellow gold).  So is this deep blue different from *Meniut* # 2, a deep navy????


  It's not different. It's the same Minuit that was released with the first set. Does yours say Meniut? Sephora had the name wrong when it first launched and had it listed as Meniut but everywhere else it's called Minuit.
  ETA: I'm wondering if they're renaming it to Midnight ("minuit" is midnight in French). It's still shown as #2 in the press releases for the summer collection.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's not different. It's the same Minuit that was released with the first set. Does yours say Meniut? Sephora had the name wrong when it first launched and had it listed as Meniut but everywhere else it's called Minuit. ETA: I'm wondering if they're renaming it to Midnight ("minuit" is midnight in French). It's still shown as #2 in the press releases for the summer collection.


 Yes!  They are the same but not the same as Midnight from the Eclipse collection.  Sorry for spelling it differently and confusing the question. She wanted to know if that dark navy was the same as the one released in the Eclipse collection but with a different name and it's not the same. Midnight is a moot sooty Navy than the somewhat pearlized Minuet/Minuit which is about brighter as well with a hint of royal blue.


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I realise how you described it, but why give it the same number (#2) when the other new ones have been given continuous numbers? That is really strange for GA to do. Do you have both that you can do a side-by-side swatch? The swatch I saw of the "new" one, does look like a flat colour.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well thank you---you said a _cream eye shadow _and I was looking  for something totally different----It's a bloody Eye Tint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can never remember what they are called.  I think of it as cream eye shadow. I'm really curious about the brown.  I love a golden brown.  I wonder if the gold shimmers are noticeable.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 17, 2015)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/08/oasis-alert-armani-ecstasy.html Swatches of the lip lacquers


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I realise how you described it, but why give it the same number (#2) when the other new ones have been given continuous numbers? That is really strange for GA to do. Do you have both that you can do a side-by-side swatch? The swatch I saw of the "new" one, does look like a flat colour.


   I would love a swatch to see if I NEED this new one


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/08/oasis-alert-armani-ecstasy.html Swatches of the lip lacquers


  OMG!!  Maggie, those things talk!!!  #200 said, "_Meddy you need me!"  _ I guess I should take it to heart



 right??


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I realise how you described it, but why give it the same number (#2) when the other new ones have been given continuous numbers? That is really strange for GA to do. Do you have both that you can do a side-by-side swatch? The swatch I saw of the "new" one, does look like a flat colour.


 Hello. I don't know how to post swatches but I can tell you they are both #2 and Armanj sticks like glue to numbers. They are the same color to me, but I guess the Midnight one seems kind of less pigmented brightly but that can depend upon application. I'm looking at them as a penny size dot and I can't tell the difference so this is my conclusion: Of the Eclipse collection, the following is true: No.02 Midnight, No.13 Zenith (Limited Edition), No.14 Sunrise (Limited Edition) and No.15 Sunset (Limited Edition).. Number system. If you have Minuit/Minuet, you have No.02 but it's just labeled as midnight for this collection and differences aren't enough to own both. I bought both because I liked using them as a base for shadows that are blue/green/purple to stand and deliver. It's like the difference between black eyeliners and the blacks in mascara.. And admittedly, I had already ordered them before thinking of the numbers.. Silly me. I hope that helps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I realise how you described it, but why give it the same number (#2) when the other new ones have been given continuous numbers? That is really strange for GA to do. Do you have both that you can do a side-by-side swatch? The swatch I saw of the "new" one, does look like a flat colour.
> You know Chanel did the same thing with a few of their NPs.  I always wondered if they just lost track and it was someone's big boo-boo.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *bambookoalatree*
> ...


   Money saved for me then it they're that close in color


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!!  Maggie, those things talk!!!  #200 said, "_Meddy you need me!"  _ I guess I should take it to heart
> 
> 
> 
> right??








You should definitely take it to heart, don't ignore them


----------



## ashievic (Aug 18, 2015)

OMG, the new glosses are over the top. Pace my self, thankfully with Armani his LE's if any of these are LE's (which I have no clue) stick around for awhile. I am not over the top thrilled with this runway collection for F/W 2015. Coral just has never been my friend. TF's Sultry in his lip shines is such a pretty color. Yet on me, it is orange. But Lust works just fine. So all you Coral lovers out there, enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!!  Maggie, those things talk!!!  #200 said, "_Meddy you need me!"  _ I guess I should take it to heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for your review. I think I'll pass and just get the original one.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!!  Maggie, those things talk!!!  #200 said, "_Meddy you need me!"  _ I guess I should take it to heart
> 
> 
> 
> right??


  Really? I thought it was talking to me there... Although actually, it was more like a whole gang of voices shouting for my attention. Like going to the animal shelter and seeing a whole room full of kittens...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You should definitely take it to heart, don't ignore them


    Good advice!!!  I hear that have stalking tendencies!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Really? I thought it was talking to me there... Although *actually, it was more like a whole gang of voices shouting for my attention*. Like going to the animal shelter and seeing a whole room full of kittens...










Clearly you we have issues!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> OMG, the new glosses are over the top. Pace my self,* thankfully with Armani his LE's if any of these are LE's *(which I have no clue) stick around for awhile. I am not over the top thrilled with this runway collection for F/W 2015. Coral just has never been my friend. TF's Sultry in his lip shines is such a pretty color. Yet on me, it is orange. But Lust works just fine. So all you Coral lovers out there, enjoy!!!!!!


  Yes---like some Chanel LE items


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Let me help you!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446874414&R=3614271218162&P_name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=kYUaQCd


 
  What is this????


----------



## ashievic (Aug 19, 2015)

I had been told about this months ago. Didn't remain in my brain, since that collection didn't wow me based on it is coral themed. Which is super but my skin tone hates coral.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You know Chanel did the same thing with a few of their NPs.  I always wondered if they just lost track and it was someone's big boo-boo.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Money saved for me then it they're that close in color[/COLOR]:sigh:


 And even if is a bit darker or cloudy, you know you can make it with a little obsidian! Save the money! More for another beautiful collection! Haha! And how much do you really use of yours?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]Clearly you we have issues!![/COLOR]


Omg you're hilarious!!! Rofl!


----------



## Shars (Aug 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> What is this????


  It's a new and I think LE eye tint that's just come out with the Runway Collection.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's a new and I think LE eye tint that's just come out with the Runway Collection.


 I'm curious what number they've given it as it could already exist but just come with a fancy sheath to store it that was from fabric from the runway collection? Idk.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

So i went to NM to swatch luminous silk compact they didn't have it nor heard ever about it


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So i went to NM to swatch luminous silk compact they didn't have it nor heard ever about it :sigh:


 You can find pictures and great swatches by doing a search and order from Armani's site who gives great samples and discounts ESP when you sign up for an account!  Enjoy!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> So i went to NM to swatch luminous silk compact they didn't have it nor heard ever about it :sigh:


 Wow really :thud: hboy:


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

"Wait there is luminous silk compact now?? really?"

  Hilarious


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> "Wait there is luminous silk compact now?? really?"
> 
> Hilarious


  LOL "ummmmm nevermind"


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL "ummmmm nevermind"


 
  THAT WAS ME!!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> THAT WAS ME!!


 It's a Luminous Silk Powder!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> ?





Monsy said:


> THAT WAS ME!!


 It's a Luminous Silk Powder!   You seemed lost about Armani's Luminous Silk Powder. It's not a foundation compact/powder like others, it's just a powder you can build up or wear sheer.


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2015)

I saw the new runway collection tonight! The palette colours are really nice. I wish it wasn't $185 here. The lipstick is a pretty peach, but it would look like death on me. The real winner, though, is the Eye Tint. It's a stunning golden brown/ bronze. It's $68 here, which is more than I want to pay, but it's sooooooooooo pretty...


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

S





katred said:


> I saw the new runway collection tonight! The palette colours are really nice. I wish it wasn't $185 here. The lipstick is a pretty peach, but it would look like death on me. The real winner, though, is the Eye Tint. It's a stunning golden brown/ bronze. It's $68 here, which is more than I want to pay, but it's sooooooooooo pretty...


 Sounds gorgeous! Can you confirm the eye tint is truly original? Not one with a number already? So helpful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I had been told about this months ago. Didn't remain in my brain, since that collection didn't wow me based on it is coral themed. Which is super but my skin tone hates coral.


     That eye tint is really pretty though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

katred said:


> I saw the new runway collection tonight! The palette colours are really nice. I wish it wasn't $185 here. The lipstick is a pretty peach, but it would look like death on me. The real winner, though, is the Eye Tint. It's a stunning golden brown/ bronze. It's $68 here, which is more than I want to pay, but it's sooooooooooo pretty...


 I think it's stunning but the color is a tad close to some of my cream shadows.  It's also a bit higher here at $42 versus $38 for the regular eye tints.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 19, 2015)

katred said:


> I saw the new runway collection tonight! The palette colours are really nice.* I wish it wasn't $185 her*e. The lipstick is a pretty peach, but it would look like death on me. The real winner, though, is the Eye Tint. It's a stunning golden brown/ bronze. It's $68 here, which is more than I want to pay, but it's sooooooooooo pretty...


  What?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got a pair of Giorgio Armani boots for less.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL "ummmmm nevermind"


----------



## ashievic (Aug 19, 2015)

His last Runway collection was higher in price too. The lipstick was 40.00 and the nail polish was I think 2.00 or maybe 5.00 more. You know he has to cover the cost of the fancy material he uses for this collections pouches....I still it is garbage to do that. How many disk lids can he get out of a yard of material??? That would be a boatload.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> It's a Luminous Silk Powder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was lost???
  No actually I said sales associate that works for armani had no idea there is luminous powder


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

BTW it is officially called luminous silk COMPACT

  http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Luminous-Silk-Compact/A144,default,pd.html

  so I wouldn't really say I was the lost one here


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Wow really :thud: hboy:


 This is what I saw and I offered the information about it not being a foundation compact but a Luminous Silk Powder. I'm sorry if you felt differently but  not here to argue, I'm here to enjoy cosmetics with others who equally love them, so please be kind. Thank you.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> BTW it is officially called luminous silk COMPACT  http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Luminous-Silk-Compact/A144,default,pd.html  so I wouldn't really say I was the lost one here


  Why are you so defensive? Yes it comes in a compact.  it's a pressed powder!  Now please stop trying to start something, whether you did or did not know doesn't matter. I only tried to help. If I misunderstood you, I'm sorry, again. No need to yell or be rude. Thank you.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think it's stunning but the color is a tad close to some of my cream shadows.  It's also a bit higher here at $42 versus $38 for the regular eye tints.[/COLOR]


 Thank you for the info! Ineas thinking the same but was still open for something new and different.. Saves me money!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> BTW it is officially called luminous silk COMPACT  http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Luminous-Silk-Compact/A144,default,pd.html  so I wouldn't really say I was the lost one here


 I have you details to go to Armani's site and google. I was giving you a place to go to buy and see them. How am I lost? Have a great day!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> This is what I saw and I offered the information about it not being a foundation compact but a Luminous Silk Powder. I'm sorry if you felt differently but not here to argue, I'm here to enjoy cosmetics with others who equally love them, so please be kind. Thank you.


  omg that comment wasnt directed at you! Sorry if you thought that! I was referring to the Armani Counter SA who didnt even know about the new product in their line!! @monsy was referring to the same as well. She was/is aware of the new product and when she went to the store to purchase it the SA didnt seem to have a clue about it! Working for a brand and not keeping updated on products seemed ridiculous and thats what the conversation was about!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> omg that comment wasnt directed at you! Sorry if you thought that! I was referring to the Armani Counter SA who didnt even know about the new product in their line!! *@monsy was referring to the same as well. She was/is aware of the new product and when she went to the store to purchase it the SA didnt seem to have a clue about it! Working for a brand and not keeping updated on products seemed ridiculous and thats what the conversation was about!*


  that is exactly what I meant


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Why are you so defensive? Yes it comes in a compact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was misunderstanding - yes it is a powder and yes it is called compact so I didn't make that up

  issue was that armani SA had no idea what I was talking about


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's pretty-----and it costs more than the other eye tints! Has anyone purchased it???
> 
> That eye tint is really pretty though!
> 
> ...


  So pretty, but I will skip.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 20, 2015)

Sometimes things get lost in translation. However, Monsy has never been rude or unkind ever, at least in my experiences. She offers incredible knowledge especially in the world of fragrance. Perhaps in the future a pm would have a more kind way to clarify how you felt? Just a thought, I am not judging or diminishing how anyone felt. Now let us go forward and embrace our love for all things in cosmetics!!!!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Sometimes things get lost in translation. However, Monsy has never been rude or unkind ever, at least in my experiences. She offers incredible knowledge especially in the world of fragrance. Perhaps in the future a pm would have a more kind way to clarify how you felt? Just a thought, I am not judging or diminishing how anyone felt. Now let us go forward and embrace our love for all things in cosmetics!!!!


  On a few occasions Monsy has corrected me and acted defensively. That's not what I read in the welcome letter and I won't participate in this when someone tells me a highlighter I use, that is orange on me, isn't, and that its peach, when it's going to look differently on everyone. It came across rudely as did her looking for The Armani Luminous Silk powder to see what it was like and then say she already knew and the SA didn't. I don't judge people for not knowing what a new product is like. I helped direct to a place where she could find out and I was rudely answered with this: ?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So pretty, but I will skip.


 I've come to learn it's very much like Tom Ford Cream color in Spice (color-wise) I prefer that formula. I will be skipping this as well.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 20, 2015)

Let us all just have a makeup hug and all will be well!!!! I have been busy digging out a special nook in the our rabbit hole for you!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2015)

katred said:


> I saw the new runway collection tonight! The palette colours are really nice. I wish it wasn't $185 here. The lipstick is a pretty peach, but it would look like death on me. *The real winner, though, is the Eye Tint. It's a stunning golden brown/ bronze.* It's $68 here, which is more than I want to pay, but it's sooooooooooo pretty...


  That's what I was afraid of.  On my never-ending list


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2015)

thank you ashievic for your kind words


  yes I do get defensive if you misunderstand me and then rub into my face that it is not a compact but a powder even though armani itself officially called it "compact"


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  So that's the pretty new Eye Tint.  I'm already over my Eye Tint limit.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 20, 2015)

I spoke with the eye tint police. It is OK if you go over your limit.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

^^^^^^^lmao  ignoring you b/c I'm over my limit too.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

I am like the gnat, I can not be ignored. You will regret this decision, especially if it is a LE which I think it is. Thank goodness brown is not my thing.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 21, 2015)

Well truth be told, I might have preordered this for Nordstrom triple points in September. My SA says the eye tint is beautiful. I love both coral and the packaginb so I had to have it. Hopefully she'' be able to hook me up with goodies.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

A  good SA is worth their weight in gold, at least for me !!!!!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is well  I recently got the new runway eye tint and haven't seen swatches anywhere so I thiught I'd post some here. I love it. Well, I love and am slightly obsessed with all of them :shock: I was afraid it would be similar to Senso but it's quite different. Hope this helps!   Fall/winter eye tint on top(left) and senso (#10) on bottom (right)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   Btw, this eye tint has no number. It's just labeled as "fall/winter 2015". And the little pouch that it comes with is pure silk, I believe.


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is a better shot comparing the 2. Fall/winter runway on left and #10 senso on the right


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

both are so beautiful


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> both are so beautiful


   I agree, they really are. And both are so easy to just slap on and go. Minimal effort required.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

His previous Runway collection, that I thought of as Walking Dead collection, since it all was so death like pale. Anyway, did not have numbers. Very pretty, but my eyes are closed and I can't see them.


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol, I hear you. I've had to have my eyes closed to quite a lot of things lately. Thanks for the info. I didn't realize that the runway collection aren't usually numbered.   





ashievic said:


> His previous Runway collection, that I thought of as Walking Dead collection, since it all was so death like pale. Anyway, did not have numbers. Very pretty, but my eyes are closed and I can't see them.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Monsy, I was walking through my local Nordie's and they had a huge display of the new silk compact...I swatched it slightly on my hand- it had a really smooth almost creamy texture.  I didn't have time to really play with it (although the SA was ready to go to town).


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh my dear Ms. Jersey, you must learn to realize makeup quests are above all else. I can picture it now, at the makeup counter, paramedics have been called to help us for something serious, as they are taking us away, we demand they stop so we can swatch a color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I spoke with the eye tint police. It is OK if you go over your limit.






You must have spoken to* Police Captain Katred*-----she's the on who got me hooked on these things!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


>


 Thank you for this---I think.  It's gorgeous!  I have Senso, and I also have Tom Ford Spice & Chanel Mirage, both of which are in the bronze family.  Do I really need 
  this????   Please chose your answer carefully--------I have zero willpower!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> both are so beautiful


   I love these so much!!!  I love the way they apply, the way they look and how long they wear.  I'm just totally smitten with GA Eye Tints.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you for this---I think.  It's gorgeous!  I have Senso, and I also have Tom Ford Spice & Chanel Mirage, both of which are in the bronze family.  Do I really need
> this????   Please chose your answer carefully--------I have zero willpower!


  I think me need it too!! Bronzey shades =


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Oh my dear Ms. Jersey, you must learn to realize makeup quests are above all else. I can picture it now, at the makeup counter, paramedics have been called to help us for something serious, as they are taking us away, we demand they stop so we can swatch a color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think me need it too!! Bronzey shades =


  This is NOT what I wanna hear!!!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you for this---I think.  It's gorgeous!  I have Senso, and I also have Tom Ford Spice & Chanel Mirage, both of which are in the bronze family.  Do I really need[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  this????   Please chose your answer [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]carefully--------[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I have zero willpower![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


  (Whispers) I think you need this. Especially if you're a fan of the eye tints (that formula though!!) I wore it today with the new purple eye tint smudged in the corner and brown script in the crease and . I'm not the most skilled at eyeshadow application but these help me fake it.  Edited to add: and you're welcome 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love these so much!!!  I love the way they apply, the way they look and how long they wear.  I'm just totally smitten with GA Eye Tints.[/COLOR]


  See?! Exactly! (Nods vigourously)  





Vineetha said:


> I think me need it too!! Bronzey shades = :eyelove:   :haha:


  ....more vigourous nodding


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Gorgeous colors!  Haven't tried one of these yet but I'm game to go and experiment.  For research purposes, of course.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been loving armani so much lately . I recently wore luminous silk liquid foundation with armani liquid summer in 90 and fluid sheer 2 - ended up being the most perfect natural look. 
  All of his colors and textures are perfection. I adore the blushes too!  I am yet to try some of his eyeshadows but I do not know where to start? I am drawn to eyes to kill (those little pot ones like chanel) or maybe a quad? I am not big on cream/liquid eyeshadows but maybe would like to try one of the tints - flannel ?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have been loving armani so much lately . I recently wore luminous silk liquid foundation with armani liquid summer in 90 and fluid sheer 2 - ended up being the most perfect natural look.
> All of his colors and textures are perfection. I adore the blushes too!  I am yet to try some of his eyeshadows but I do not know where to start? I am drawn to eyes to kill (those little pot ones like chanel) or maybe a quad? I am not big on cream/liquid eyeshadows but maybe would like to try one of the tints - flannel ?


  You must try and eyes to kill.  I'm surprised they haven't had any new ones in a while.  It is just as well there are a few I still want to get.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *You must try and eyes to kill. * I'm surprised they haven't had any new ones in a while.  It is just as well there are a few I still want to get.


  I really want to go and swatch them in person. 

  I want two more blushes besides the 3 i already have.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2015)

Any idea if the collection is coming to NM?? I want to get the eye tint but  I see The collection only on saks and Armani websites!! Thanks!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


> Btw, this eye tint has no number. It's just labeled as "fall/winter 2015". And the little pouch that it comes with is pure silk, I believe.


  Oh geez, you had to do this to me, right?   
  But I appreciate it.  I might just get it.


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 21, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks so much for the swatches and pics.  I'm dying to get this.   You must try and eyes to kill.  I'm surprised they haven't had any new ones in a while.  It is just as well there are a few I still want to get.





Prettypackages said:


> Oh geez, you had to do this to me, right?    But I appreciate it.  I might just get it.


   Glad to help, Ladies  If you end up getting it, I hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## cucomelon5 (Aug 21, 2015)

How have you all been applying the eye tints?  With a brush, with the applicator, or with fingers?  So far I've only tried once using my fingers, and it came out a bit thick and made my lids look wrinkly once the eyeshadow dried - maybe I put on too much?


----------



## Shars (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you for this---I think.  It's gorgeous!  I have Senso, and I also have Tom Ford Spice & Chanel Mirage, both of which are in the bronze family.  Do I really need
> this????   Please chose your answer carefully--------*I have zero willpower!*


  This we know!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too am wondering if it isn't too close to TF Spice. I just got that one and don't need to be duping myself right now.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Remember this is a marathon, so pace yourself.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> thank you ashievic for your kind words   yes I do get defensive if you misunderstand me and then rub into my face that it is not a compact but a powder even though armani itself officially called it "compact"


 Nobody is rubbing it in your face. If you view it that way, you'll take offense to everything, Hun, and I never intend on offending people so please stop now with the rudeness. It's over. This is about makeup!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yayy! Thanks for posting your swatch comparisons. The newbie is gorgeous!  This we know!! :haha:  I too am wondering if it isn't too close to TF Spice. I just got that one and don't need to be duping myself right now.


 That's how I'm thinking but I can just pause to say how beautiful the promo pics of the collection and model are? *droolling*  When I can dedicate time, I'd love to pm you and figure this out so I can help with swatches! I have an RCMA biggie so I can make my base any color needed for whoever wants swatches of anything! You're very kind and again I appreciate your offer. (Don't eat eat random sushi or fish and rice)


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

cucomelon5 said:


> How have you all been applying the eye tints?  With a brush, with the applicator, or with fingers?  So far I've only tried once using my fingers, and it came out a bit thick and made my lids look wrinkly once the eyeshadow dried - maybe I put on too much?


 Hi! I prefer dabbing a bit on the back of my hand and then dabbing the eye and blending with a soft synthetic brush. Sometimes I'll first pack it down by using a cream shadow shader brush, dipping in what's on my hand and sapling it on my eye. Hope that helps!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Remember this is a marathon, so pace yourself.


 You're funny!  @Medgal07 The 2015 unnumbered is exactly the same as Tom Ford Spice but Dpice performs better, all his cream colors do, in my opinion. Sense seems the more interesting one when both of them are placed next to each other, so unless you really want some silk or a piece of the runway.. There's a gorgeous insane palette just a bit more than the new eye tint too... I choose something, IMO, that's unique to your stash and welcomes your cash! At the same time, my skin isn't a gorgeous deep tone and that beautiful skin color she SWATCHED really brought out the different nuances of each! Soo you'd wear it well! But you can still wear Senso with Spice too!  beautiful fall...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> BTW it is officially called luminous silk COMPACT
> 
> http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/Luminous-Silk-Compact/A144,default,pd.html
> 
> so I wouldn't really say I was the lost one here


    That's the one that I picked up because you told me about Monsy!!!  Thank you so much----I love it!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2015)

Meddy I still didn't buy it because i can't decide on the color.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's the one that I picked up because you told me about Monsy!!!  Thank you so much----I love it!!!!![/COLOR]


  Lol There's only one luminous silk powder and of course it comes in a compact! It's pressed! Lol! @Monsy Perhaps had you been kinder and more receptive, you'd have used the helpful link I gave you which detailed each shade down to other matches in bases, powder, and skin color/undertones to a T. That's why I helped. I'm very close to my friend whom worked with me for them and gives me the goods as well as web pages so I can help inform others. 





Monsy said:


> Meddy I still didn't buy it because i can't decide on the color.


 You'd have a color if you saw I was reaching out and could match you for you.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have been loving armani so much lately . I recently wore luminous silk liquid foundation with armani liquid summer in 90 and fluid sheer 2 - ended up being the most perfect natural look.
> All of his colors and textures are perfection. I adore the blushes too!  I am yet to try some of his eyeshadows but I do not know where to start? I am drawn to eyes to kill (those little pot ones like chanel) or maybe a quad? I am not big on cream/liquid eyeshadows but maybe would like to try one of the tints - flannel ?


   Sounds really pretty Monsy!  I came very close to ordering an Armani blush today.  I don't have any but I have so many others.  I got the Eye Tint and the unnamed LE 
  Lip Sheer---that pretty peach one.

  Fannel is one that I didn't purchase but maybe Katred or AWS did.  I probably should have gotten it because it's so pretty.  I was looking at pics of it and it's gorgeous 
  worn all over the lid w/winged liner.  It would look amazing on you----you make awesome wings and it's a soft pretty color---right up your alley!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy I still didn't buy it because i can't decide on the color.


    Well you know what you like and what looks good on you----nothing wrong with taking your time to decide.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ^^^^^^^lmao  ignoring you b/c I'm over my limit too.







What's your limit, Pretty?


----------



## ashievic (Aug 22, 2015)

Armani called, they have increased  your limit....so go for it!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 22, 2015)

#Monsyrocks!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> A  good SA is worth their weight in gold, at least for me !!!!!!


    I agree but I prefer the cash back and accruing points for cash too.   Some have gotten products for me that could no longer be found and I'll be eternally grateful for that.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> #Monsyrocks!!!!


  that's a new hashtag after the #MMMDI


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have been loving armani so much lately . I recently wore luminous silk liquid foundation with armani liquid summer in 90 and fluid sheer 2 - ended up being the most perfect natural look.  All of his colors and textures are perfection. I adore the blushes too!  I am yet to try some of his eyeshadows but I do not know where to start? I am drawn to eyes to kill (those little pot ones like chanel) or maybe a quad? I am not big on cream/liquid eyeshadows but maybe would like to try one of the tints - flannel ?


 The potted ones, Eyes To Kill Intese, are not like Chanel, which are creams. These are densely pressed loose powers which are topped with a presser metal to keep them well in shape. They are my favorite formulation. I have collected them all. They feel creamy, velvety, and stay all day. Enjoy them!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 22, 2015)

To me the best cream shadows are CT. I use a Chanel brush to apply or the TF concealer brush. For the Chanel d'ombre's I use my finger tips to pat on for a quick and easy look. I have the Guerlian cream shadows. I use the same fluffy Chanel brush to get product off the sponge applicator and apply. I was not over the moon with Armani or YSL cream shadows. They are nice, but for me, not that great. Yes, I also own all TF cream shadows. But for me, it is CT. Hope this helps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Armani called, they have increased  your limit....so go for it!!!!!






I did......thank you for clearing the way


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yayy! Thanks for posting your swatch comparisons. The newbie is gorgeous!  This we know!! :haha:  I too am wondering if it isn't too close to TF Spice. I just got that one and don't need to be duping myself right now.


   You're welcome, Shars! I don't have TF spice but looking at some pics online, they do look close. Spice may be a tad darker. The eye tint might be a bit more golden and metallic/wet looking. But again, that's just based on web pics. For me spice was the one that got away and that I'm so hoping comes back around.   





cucomelon5 said:


> How have you all been applying the eye tints?  With a brush, with the applicator, or with fingers?  So far I've only tried once using my fingers, and it came out a bit thick and made my lids look wrinkly once the eyeshadow dried - maybe I put on too much?


  I apply a thin line with the wand (wipe off the excess first) close to the lash line and blend upwards with my finger or a domed brush. I build up as needed with fingers or brush. This is the brush I use http://www.smashbox.com/product/6009/17814/Brushes-Tools/DEFINER-BRUSH-15/index.tmpl  





Medgal07 said:


> :boxing: [COLOR=0000FF]I tried to fight it----I really really tried hard but the urge was much too strong, so I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]relented and ordered the mystery eye tint[/COLOR]:thud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have been loving armani so much lately . I recently wore luminous silk liquid foundation with armani liquid summer in 90 and fluid sheer 2 - ended up being the most perfect natural look.  All of his colors and textures are perfection. I adore the blushes too!  I am yet to try some of his eyeshadows but I do not know where to start? I am drawn to eyes to kill (those little pot ones like chanel) or maybe a quad? I am not big on cream/liquid eyeshadows but maybe would like to try one of the tints - flannel ?





Monsy said:


> This sounds like a really nice look. I just started getting into the fluid sheers. How did you use yours? Under foundation or mixed in?   The ETK shadows in the pot are really nice. The color complexity is amazing. But for me there was a bit of a learning curve and they sat unused for some time until I figured out which method/brush worked because since they are like a moist press powder, I was getting a ton of fall out. A lot of reviews I read never mentioned the fall out so I will admit that it might have been user error on my part. You won't have an issue if you don't mind dipping your fingers in the pot. The 2 brushes that made me love the ETK shadows again are hakuhodo 246 and Mac 242 sprayed with some fix plus. Also the eye tints are nice because even though they are liquid when they dry down you can work with it as you would a powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


> Oooh, enjoy! I hope you love it. But seeing that you've clearly been around the eye-tint block, I think this will be right up your alley


    Thanks ILB!!!  I'm so excited to get it.  I also have TF Spice & it's ok w/me if they'r close in color---the formulations 
   differ and that makes for a different experience.  I welcome both.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hard to say.  I've changed my routine a bit and I'm still working things out.  I guess it depends on how you use it.  *I tried to search for a video I saw a while ago and she applied it pretty much all over but I don't recall the order exactly.*  I just applied it on my cheeks and didn't use powder.  I guess if I did I would put the fluid sheer on after but really it depends on the effect I'm going for.  So I suggest watching some videos if you have the time.  Oh I'm no help. Maybe someone else can chime in.


Quoting myself but I found the video where the youtube used the fluid sheer.  I couldn't find it before but I realized I must have saved it as a playlist or something.  I don't really know.  Anyway.  Here it is. She starts using the fluid sheer at about 8:10.

  https://youtu.be/iby30O6h7Ko

  Actually she uses quite a few products I like including Copper Diamond (for the highlighter obsessed).  I'll link this post in the highlighter thread too.


----------



## katred (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks ILB!!!  I'm so excited to get it.  I also have TF Spice & it's ok w/me if they'r close in color---the formulations
> differ and that makes for a different experience.  I welcome both.


  I think you're really going to like it... @iLoveBees swatches are very accurate- the new shade is much more of a golden brown, whereas Senso is more plum-toned.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

katred said:


> I would say go for the potted ones or the fluids over the pressed powders. I've had very mixed success with the powders and none of them have blown me away the way that other products have. The potted powders may appeal to you more if you don't like wetter formulas (although, for the record, I don't like cream or liquid shadows as a rule and I love the Armani ones). They are higher shimmer than most shadows, but they have a really nice variety.
> 
> 
> I sometimes apply them direct from the tube, but usually, I put some on a brush and do it that way. Because the formula has so much slip, applying with the fingers can cause the product to slip around too much.
> ...


  SOLD...  I'm going to get it.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Geez....   who wasn't letting it go here?  Yes, this would be amazing.   Well, I have 7.  I kinda want to go back and get the purple and yellow one.    SOLD...  I'm going to get it.


  "Who wasn't letting it go here?" EVERYBODY LINKED TO THE THREAD PRIOR, the person I QUOTED, the one who began it, and YOU for continuing it! Get, I'm out bishes. I bought everything. I'm happy to know people and get things early. My swatches are elsewhere, you don't deserve them. SPEKTRA  does! Now grow up, ladies! Talk about MAKEUP & stop BULLYING. You aren't addicts who want makeup! You want to put people down and that's not ever going to make you beautiful besides your insides are ugly. It's unfortunate thing when so many designers create and every individual has collected decade's worth of LUXURY from brands none of you have and INDIE and brands only available in OTHER countries you'll never see but once knew a woman who had access but you treated her like a joke. The joke is, I'm laughing at you. I Leila always love those who do this site! I can't believe the shite they have to put up with! Now I know why I never joined! Too progressive. Don't want to make you feel bad by posts that seem to brag or swatches of EVERYTHING while you whine and pretend to buy.. Enjoy knit picking. I'll be working in the industry where I AM FROM AND BELONG


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> At least it gave you something to do.


  You're being petty, we are a good group here.  I've seen you post in a few threads that you feel that since you are new ppl aren't listening to you, so perhaps, you are reading into things and blowing up when it isn't necessary.  
My point, was that you told Monsy to let it go, then quoted her again and said, perhaps if you were nice you would have been helped.  How do you know she wasn't? why even say that if you just told her to let it go? that's petty.  live is too short. I for one don't have time for this nonsense, and shouldn't have even played along.   Now you are bragging about what you have, in makeup?  Again, P E T T Y!   whose bullying who? Who is being condescending now?   Your rant is rather silly...   

  I don't care what you have and what I don't have, what is meant for me to find out about, I will.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

katred said:


> I would say go for the potted ones or the fluids over the pressed powders. I've had very mixed success with the powders and none of them have blown me away the way that other products have. The potted powders may appeal to you more if you don't like wetter formulas (although, for the record, I don't like cream or liquid shadows as a rule and I love the Armani ones). They are higher shimmer than most shadows, but they have a really nice variety.
> 
> 
> I sometimes apply them direct from the tube, but usually, I put some on a brush and do it that way. Because the formula has so much slip, applying with the fingers can cause the product to slip around too much.
> ...


    Well I have to believe you----you were right about the product from day 1!!!!!  



I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well I have to believe you----you were right about the product from day 1!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yeah she sealed my decision.  
I can't believe you don't have flannel.  get it! Let me  see if I have it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Well I have to believe you----you were right about the product from day 1!!!!!  [/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I can't wait for it to arrive!![/COLOR]


 Mine shipped too :happydance:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> "Who wasn't letting it go here?" EVERYBODY LINKED TO THE THREAD PRIOR, the person I QUOTED, the one who began it, and YOU for continuing it! Get, I'm out bishes. I bought everything. I'm happy to know people and get things early. My swatches are elsewhere, you don't deserve them. SPEKTRA  does! Now grow up, ladies! Talk about MAKEUP & stop BULLYING. You aren't addicts who want makeup! You want to put people down and that's not ever going to make you beautiful besides your insides are ugly. It's unfortunate thing when so many designers create and every individual has collected decade's worth of LUXURY from brands none of you have and INDIE and brands only available in OTHER countries you'll never see but once knew a woman who had access but you treated her like a joke. The joke is, I'm laughing at you. I Leila always love those who do this site! I can't believe the shite they have to put up with! Now I know why I never joined! Too progressive. Don't want to make you feel bad by posts that seem to brag or swatches of EVERYTHING while you whine and pretend to buy.. Enjoy knit picking. I'll be working in the industry where I AM FROM AND BELONG


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yeah she sealed my decision.
> I can't believe you don't have flannel.  get it! Let me  see if I have it.


    I really don't have it.  I probably didn't get it because at the time I had reached my limit


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine shipped too


    Did you get anything else Vee?  I was very tempted to get a blush but I got the Runway Rouge lipstick instead.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 24, 2015)

Flannel would look lovely with the new purple. I am pacing for the new nail polishes.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Did you get anything else Vee?  I was very tempted to get a blush but I got the Runway Rouge lipstick instead.[/COLOR]


 I just got the eye tint Meddy!! The blush in the runway palette looks really nice too!! I didn't get it but it's still on my mind!! I love their blushes for the finish and how long they seem to stay on me!!  Sheer peachy lip shades usually don't work on me so I skipped that!! But you can always be persuasive with swatches :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Flannel would look lovely with the new purple. I am pacing for the new nail polishes.


 Yes Meddy you need flannel!! Flannel, green iron, senso and emeraude would be my top shades from the core line!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Meddy you need flannel* ALL*!! Flannel, green iron, senso and emeraude would be my top shades from the core line!!


  Is that what you were trying to say Vee? Because that's how I feel about these eye tints lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is that what you were trying to say Vee? Because that's how I feel about these eye tints lol.


 Pretty much LOL :lol:


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Quoting myself but I found the video where the youtube used the fluid sheer.  I couldn't find it before but I realized I must have saved it as a playlist or something.  I don't really know.  Anyway.  Here it is. She starts using the fluid sheer at about 8:10.  https://youtu.be/iby30O6h7Ko  Actually she uses quite a few products I like including Copper Diamond (for the highlighter obsessed).  I'll link this post in the highlighter thread too.


   Thanks so much for posting this. I love the whole look she did. I gasped when she started putting on that fluid sheer. So gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Flannel would look lovely with the new purple. I am pacing for the new nail polishes.


    I hope to pair the new purple, *Sunset #15* with *Shadow # 7 *which is light purple, since I already have it.  I'm kicking myself for not getting Flannel


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I just got the eye tint Meddy!! The blush in the runway palette looks really nice too!! I didn't get it but it's still on my mind!! I love their blushes for the finish and how long they seem to stay on me!! Sheer peachy lip shades usually don't work on me so I skipped that!! *But you can always be persuasive with swatches *






Yes. I'll be happy to swatch it when it arrives.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Meddy you need flannel!! Flannel, green iron, senso and emeraude would be my top shades from the core line!!






I'm already beyond my limit!  I have:  
É*meraude*(Emerald Green) *#4* 
*Green Iron *(Olive Bronze)*#6    *
*Minuit* (Deep Navy) *#2*
*Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1* 
*Onyx *(Golden Olive)* #5*
*Senso* (Bronzy Brown)*#10*
*Shadow* (Light Purple) *# 7*
*Sunrise* (Orange) # *14*
*Sunset* (Purple) # *15*
*Zenith *(Gold)* # 13*

One spot left for the Runway Eye Tint


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm already beyond my limit!  I have:
> É*meraude*(Emerald Green) *#4*
> *Green Iron *(Olive Bronze)*#6    *
> *Minuit* (Deep Navy) *#2*
> ...








 i really really REALLY agree though!! Flannel eye tint is sooooooooo pretttyyy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> i really really REALLY agree though!! Flannel eye tint is sooooooooo pretttyyy!!!


  How would you describe it Lauren?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is that what you were trying to say Vee? Because that's how I feel about these eye tints lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> How would you describe it Lauren?


  as perfection! 

  haha, just kidding.

  on me, it's a really pretty pinky/gray shifting color. It depends on how the light hits it. I've noticed that the shift will either pull more pink or gray on my eyes depending on the surrounding shadows I use. I really like using it in combination with the TF summer eye/cheek palette. I'll buff the deep pink shade into the crease and outer-V and use the eye tint on the lid. It's soo pretty and a little hard to describe!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pretty much LOL


  You're so bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just looked it up because I couldn't remember what it looks like-----it's so pretty.  I don't have a pink/pinkish eye tint.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> as perfection!
> 
> haha, just kidding.
> 
> on me, it's a really pretty pinky/gray shifting color. It depends on how the light hits it. I've noticed that the shift will either pull more pink or gray on my eyes depending on the surrounding shadows I use. I really like using it in combination with the TF summer eye/cheek palette. I'll buff the deep pink shade into the crease and outer-V and use the eye tint on the lid. It's soo pretty and a little hard to describe!


    Thanks Lauren. 



 You actually nailed the description!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


>


  Thanks so much for this! BOTH are gorgeous!


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 24, 2015)

^ Both really are gorgeous and now I want the new Runway one even though I thought I was going to skip this collection. Le sigh.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nono: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm already beyond my limit!  I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]have:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]É*meraude*(Emerald Green) *#4*  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Green Iron* (Olive Bronze)*#6    *[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Minuit* (Deep Navy) *#2*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1* [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Onyx* (Golden Olive) *#5*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Senso* (Bronzy Brown)*#10*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Shadow* (Light Purple) *# 7*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Sunrise* (Orange) # *14*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Sunset* (Purple) # *15*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Zenith* (Gold) *# 13*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]One spot left for the Runway Eye Tint  [/COLOR]:happydance:


  The family NEEDS to stay together....‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much for this! BOTH are gorgeous!


 Elegant one :clap:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Yes. I'll be [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]happy to swatch it when it arrives.[/COLOR]


 :haha: Keeps the card ready because I kind of feel it's inevitable now! 


Medgal07 said:


> :nono: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm already beyond my limit!  I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]have:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]É*meraude*(Emerald Green) *#4*  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Green Iron* (Olive Bronze)*#6    *[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Minuit* (Deep Navy) *#2*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Obsidian* (Deepened Black) *#1* [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Onyx* (Golden Olive) *#5*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Senso* (Bronzy Brown)*#10*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Shadow* (Light Purple) *# 7*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Sunrise* (Orange) # *14*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Sunset* (Purple) # *15*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Zenith* (Gold) *# 13*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]One spot left for the Runway Eye Tint  [/COLOR]:happydance:


  I was going to tell you you need to break the limit for this one but I see that you have already come to the same conclusion yourself!! :lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry if this has been posted already, have you seen this Neiman only palette, coming for the holidays?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giorgio-Armani-NM-Exclusive-Luxe-is-More-Palette-and-Pouch-Beauty/prod181650160_cat19180738__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat19180738%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod181650160&cmCat=product&DPSLogout=true


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, have you seen this Neiman only palette, coming for the holidays?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giorgio-Armani-NM-Exclusive-Luxe-is-More-Palette-and-Pouch-Beauty/prod181650160_cat19180738__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat19180738%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod181650160&cmCat=product


 Yes!! :eyelove: It looks so gorgeous but for some reason they thought it was a good idea to include two cream contours with it ooh: !! I am still liking the looks of the shadows though!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! :eyelove: It looks so gorgeous but for some reason they thought it was a good idea to include two cream contours with it ooh: !! I am still liking the looks of the shadows though!!


 Hmmm, didn't know about the cream contours, boo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   Is that her hole?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jump right in EO------your rabbit awaits you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was going to tell you you need to break the limit for this one but I see that you have already come to the same conclusion yourself!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


   Yes----and it breaks my heart that it's not ALL powders.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 24, 2015)

So agree, as I picked a hair out of Dior Nordy Girl palette the other day. I hate cream products mixed in with dry products. The lip gloss in the tiny tube I would lose. I know all of you will have your day complete by knowing this. The narrow long pocket on the sleeve on a chef's coat will hold a lip gloss perfectly. But you must remember to remove before washing!!!! Or your coat will like it has a case of the measles. Or a Tye Dye experiment that went very wrong. Got to go to bed.....


----------



## ashievic (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  I think not sure it will be in the stores for their big Beauty Event after Labor Day. I could be wrong.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok, what am I doing in this thread!? I have no business being in here nosing around for more makeup.  Someone kick me out bc I am itching to order the Runway Eye Tint & the three new Fall Eye Tints, a summer fluid sheer (and who knows what else).   I've been sooooo loving the Luminous Silk Compact. I have been using it this past week to set my foundation & it gives me the most flawless, buttery soft skin ever. I'm hooked. So now I'm back for Armani...


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

You are killing me!!!!! It is all MM and Monsy's fault they keep sucking me back over here!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

I do think the new compact might be on the counter at the NM we go to.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You are killing me!!!!! It is all MM and Monsy's fault they keep sucking me back over here!!!!





ashievic said:


> I do think the new compact might be on the counter at the NM we go to.


 You have to at least try it at a counter if you get a chance. Just feel it, swatch it, it's so beautiful. I didn't like the new TF pink translucent powder I got, just not an excellent product, but this is! No rush as it's not LE, but whenever you get a chance


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

I was not over the moon with TF prior release of the yellow tone setting powder. Had nothing to do with the color. Just didn't give me the goosebumps feeling of its so soft. Hopefully I will get a layover in Vegas and I can check it out. While my co-workers hit the local bars and casinos, I hit the stores.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

Wonder how this works with the 200.00 foundation? As I have previously stated, I hit the pan with the YSL weird pink stuff that I use to set that foundation. A bit too expensive for me if it is going to lat lest then 3 months. Plus it collects gunk and fuzzy balls. I always felt Armani was missing a good setting powder. I do need to be careful it is product that doesn't collect in the valley of my scar. Which is really deep. I was cut down through to my gum line, thankfully it was in the smile line section of my face. But it is a long valley, as in about 4 inches.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Ok, what am I doing in this thread!? I have no business being in here nosing around for more makeup.  Someone kick me out bc I am itching to order the Runway Eye Tint & the three new Fall Eye Tints, a summer fluid sheer (and who knows what else).   *I've been sooooo loving the Luminous Silk Compact. * I have been using it this past week to set my foundation & it gives me the most flawless, buttery soft skin ever. I'm hooked. So now I'm back for Armani...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, have you seen this Neiman only palette, coming for the holidays?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giorgio-Armani-NM-Exclusive-Luxe-is-More-Palette-and-Pouch-Beauty/prod181650160_cat19180738__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat19180738%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod181650160&cmCat=product&DPSLogout=true


  The shadow shades look really nice....too bad about the creams.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You are killing me!!!!! It is all MM and Monsy's fault they keep sucking me back over here!!!!


    Ash these are so great for you for travel.  You can apply them w/o a brush, directly from the applicator and you're done!!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

That's it, I am gonna set up a funding page on FB for all of us whose NEEDS are larger then our bank account. It is a worthy cause, right????


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> That's it, I am gonna set up a funding page on FB for all of us whose NEEDS are larger then our bank account. It is a worthy cause, right????


  might as well, there's a go fund me account for everything now.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 25, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  To me, his seem to be in a rut with the colors. Last Fall it was the funky gold/brown with the silver/mauve shadow, then his Holiday 2014, again browns and silver, then his Runway from the Walking Dead collection. How many shades of brown does one need? As well as the Chanel new quint, Dior's Revival quint, I am browned out. Now let me clear, one can NEVER have too many vamp colors. Because they are special!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

ok, can I get the runway eye tint at Nordies?  I want to use some notes?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


I see that in my sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










there really is NO bottom


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> YEs EO, join us!  I'm so surprised you haven't tried one yet.
> 
> might as well, there's a go fund me account for everything now.








 Nope, never tried one. Vee has led me by the hand down the rabbit hole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GO FUND ME


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that her hole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> That's it, I am gonna set up a funding page on FB for all of us whose NEEDS are larger then our bank account. It is *a worthy cause, right???? *


   Worthy of admission to a psych ward, I fear


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Wonder how this works with the 200.00 foundation? As I have previously stated, I hit the pan with the YSL weird pink stuff that I use to set that foundation. A bit too expensive for me if it is going to lat lest then 3 months. Plus it collects gunk and fuzzy balls. I always felt Armani was missing a good setting powder. I do need to be careful it is product that doesn't collect in the valley of my scar. Which is really deep. I was cut down through to my gum line, thankfully it was in the smile line section of my face. But it is a long valley, as in about 4 inches.


    ........but the compact is super cute girly pink


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> You have to at least try it at a counter if you get a chance. Just feel it, swatch it, it's so beautiful.* I didn't like the new TF pink translucent powder I got, just not an excellent product,* but this is! No rush as it's not LE, but whenever you get a chance


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay so glad it worked for you !!!


  Thanks, V! And thank you for your advice, you were absolutely right!  How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Some of us were wondering about that powder.  We hadn't really heard anything about it----wasn't even on our[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   radar screens.[/COLOR]                 :sigh:


  Ugh, I know. I wish it had worked out, I was kinda excited about it.    I posted about it last week in the TF thread & my experience with it. I think V was asking about it. It's just OK, definitely NOT worth $80. I'm just using it as an under eye setting powder, it was blah as an overall setting powder.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh the 3 new Eye Tints are so pretty and just ripe & right for fall!!!  I'm looking forward to the Runway Eye Tint which I tried so hard to resist but it was totally meant to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   be.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I can't wait for it to arrive.  I ordered the runway Lipstick so the ET didn't have to travel alone.  I love the eye tints because they're easy to work with, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the color[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pay-off is amazing [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]with only a small amount of product, yet they're buildable to your desired degree of intensity and they travel well, taking up very little space. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I love the Luminous Silk Compact too and blame Monsy for that one --- but what a good one!!!!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Ash these are so great for you for travel.  You can apply them w/o a brush, directly from the applicator and you're done!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  LOL, I love how you have "travel companions" for your products  super thoughtful of you, Meddy!  I only have 1 eye tint in Flannel. The fall ones have intrigued me, so I'm definitely going to try them out! Id love to hear your thoughts on the Runway LS once you get it. It looks really pretty & easy to wear.  So glad you're enjoying the Luminous Silk compact. It's a beauty!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I posted about it last week in the TF thread & my experience with it. I think V was asking about it. It's just OK, definitely NOT worth $80. I'm just using it as an under eye setting powder, it was blah as an overall setting powder.


  Such a shame, especially since it was a PINK powder


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Worthy of admission to a psych ward, I fea[/COLOR]r:lmao:


  At least everyone will look pretty in that ward....


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Such a shame, especially since it was a PINK powder hboy: :frenz:


  Lol, exactly!! The PINK should have made everything ok. Oh well...on to other products.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Lol, exactly!! The PINK should have made everything ok. Oh well...on to other products.


  Yes, usually it does


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Such a shame, *especially since it was a PINK powder*


   I KNOW!  It got my attention because it was pink!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

Runway Eye Tint!!!! I looove it!! It has a nice copper tone to it!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 26, 2015)

So pretty. You can use the pouch to hold a lip gloss in your purse, so it would not get all gunky. It still would be a pain to be the person making those little pouches. Turning them right side out after the side seams are sewn would require some cocktail therapy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Runway Eye Tint!!!! I looove it!! It has a nice copper tone to it!!


    Oh that's really pretty!!!!!  ENJOY Vee.   I'm really excited now for mine to arrive


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Runway Eye Tint!!!! I looove it!! It has a nice copper tone to it!!








That is super pretty. Thanks!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Runway Eye Tint!!!! I looove it!! It has a nice copper tone to it!!


 Wow, you weren't kidding it's gorgeous. First IG, now here, I give! ️ Love the packaging & the Adorable silk sleeve.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> So pretty. You can use the pouch to hold a lip gloss in your purse, so it would not get all gunky. It still would be a pain to be the person making those little pouches. Turning them right side out after the side seams are sewn would require some cocktail therapy.


 Oh yes nice idea!!! Thanks ash!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh that's really pretty!!!!!  ENJOY Vee.   I'm really excited now for mine to arrive[/COLOR]ompom:


 Yesss ompom:  My cam wasn't picking up the copper tone in it but I am sure you will Love it meddy!'


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom: That is super pretty. Thanks!


 :amused: thanks!! Yesss!! Did you jump in yet or do I need to push :whip: :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Wow, you weren't kidding it's gorgeous. First IG, now here, I give! ️ Love the packaging & the Adorable silk sleeve.


 It is!!! Do it!!! oke: :lol:


----------



## ashievic (Aug 26, 2015)

Pushing is rude, a gentle nudge and an oops, I didn't mean to!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> thanks!! Yesss!! Did you jump in yet or do I need to push








 Yes, that & 10 Senso


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Runway Eye Tint!!!! I looove it!! It has a nice copper tone to it!!


  did you get the Nars Testo?   Are they similar?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Pushing is rude, a gentle nudge and an oops, I didn't mean to!!!!






Pushed her right on her face


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, that & 10 Senso






   Yay!!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :amused: thanks!! Yesss!! Did you jump in yet or do I need to push :whip: :lmao:


 Hah! 


Vineetha said:


> It is!!! Do it!!! oke: :lol:


 It's DONE!  Now for the slow trek shipping of Nord...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Love the packaging & the Adorable silk sleeve.


    It suits your elegant self VERY well---you meed this P1


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> did you get the Nars Testo?   Are they similar?


 Hmm ....  yes I have that one!! I know it's not showing up in the pictures But sheered  out it has a nice copper tone to it  while telesto is more golden!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Yes, that & 10 Senso


 :haha:  ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Now for the slow trek shipping of Nord...






  Yay!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Runway Eye Tint!!!! I looove it!! It has a nice copper tone to it!!


   Need this, too, do I? :wink:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hmm ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  so glad you knew what I was talking about.  Sorry for the typo. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  *nodding* yes...  they are making me get it so...


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *nodding* yes...  they are making me get it so...


  Lol


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It suits your elegant self VERY well---you meed this P1[/COLOR]


  Aww, thank you so much Meddy! I'm learning from the best in these threads, so the elegance is rubbing off from all of you lovely ladies!  ️ I'm so excited to receive this eye tint now, I'm sure it's really fabulous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>






​This would be perfect for you too AWS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> *I'm so excited to receive this eye tint now,* I'm sure it's really fabulous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *nodding* yes...  they are making me get it so...


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods: [COLOR=0000FF]​This would be perfect for you too AWS!!![/COLOR]


  :frenz:


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much for this! BOTH are gorgeous!


  You're welcome!


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


> So awesome that you love it. It looks nice on your skin.


  Which shade in the powder did you get? You're around NW43/45 right?


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which shade in the powder did you get? You're around NW43/45 right?


   Yep, NC50/NW43. I got shade 9.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try to post a better pic in daylight.


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


> I'll try to post a better pic in daylight.


  Thank you!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!!


   No  problem. I don't know how much these pics help. Here's another one that kind of, sort of captures it better. The part of the compact that's in the shadow is most true to life.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

iLoveBees said:


>


    I love this compact----the powder is unbelievable!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

My Armani Goodies arrived today!!!  I got  the lipstick and boy is it pretty.  It actually pairs well with the Tom Ford Peach Ombré duo.






These dreadful photso don't even begin to capture the real beauty of these products!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]My Armani Goodies arrived today!!!  I got  the lipstick and boy is it pretty.  It actually pairs well with the Tom Ford Peach Ombré duo.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]These dreadful photso don't even begin to capture the real beauty of these products!!![/COLOR]


  ... :sigh:


----------



## peanut (Aug 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Armani Goodies arrived today!!!  I got  the lipstick and boy is it pretty.  It actually pairs well with the Tom Ford Peach Ombré duo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These are so pretty!! Were you at all tempted by the palette?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2015)

peanut said:


> These are so pretty!!* Were you at all tempted by the palette?*


    Thanks.  Not even a little bit.  I don't care for mixed media/product palettes, like creams & powders.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree with Meddy, mixed palettes are a no go for me.


----------



## peanut (Aug 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I agree with Meddy, mixed palettes are a no go for me.


I should have clarified -- I meant the Runway palette with the peach blush on top and the three eye shadows on the bottom, as opposed to the NM palette. I'm tempted by the whole Runway collection. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]My Armani Goodies arrived today!!!  I got  the lipstick and boy is it pretty.  It actually pairs well with the Tom Ford Peach Ombré duo.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]These dreadful photso don't even begin to capture the real beauty of these products!!![/COLOR]


  Soooo pretty !!! ️


----------



## Monsy (Aug 28, 2015)

I do not remember if I posted my swatches here before . These are two blushes I have I absolutely love them


----------



## ashievic (Aug 28, 2015)

I own Daybreak,love it!!! Thanks for sharing. Glad to see you taking some Monsy time!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh Daybreak !!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do not remember if I posted my swatches here before . These are two blushes I have I absolutely love them


  very pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 28, 2015)

I have one Armani blush, Sheer Blush Voile de Blush. Number 10.  I don't think it has a name, I think it was discontinued. It's a very unique shade.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do not remember if I posted my swatches here before . These are two blushes I have I absolutely love them


  Very nice- I need to check out these blushes!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 28, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have one Armani blush, Sheer Blush Voile de Blush. Number 10. I don't think it has a name, I think it was discontinued. It's a very unique shade.


  yes that is one of the old ones. I also have number 10 it's beautiful. it's almost exact dupe to daybreak


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

peanut said:


> I should have clarified -- I meant the *Runway palette with the peach blush on top and the three eye shadows on the bottom, *as opposed to the NM palette. I'm tempted by the whole Runway collection. It's just gorgeous!


   Oh!!  That one is pretty nice.  I just purchased* all 4 *Tom Ford Eye & Cheek shadow Ombré Duos, one of which is peach.  I fear there's no more room at the Inn for yet 
  another peach blush.  I would like to try a solo Armani blush because I don't have any in my stash.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Soooo pretty !!! ️


    Thanks P1---The camera doesn't begin to capture how pretty these really are IRL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do not remember if I posted my swatches here before . These are two blushes I have I absolutely love them


   What soft, pretty colors!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have one Armani blush, Sheer Blush Voile de Blush. Number 10. I don't think it has a name, I think it was discontinued. It's a very unique shade.


 That's pretty too----bunch of temptresses here!!!!!  It's time for Armani to release another highlighter.  Have there been any since Belladonna???


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 28, 2015)

US??? Temptresses???? Said the pot to the kettle...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> US??? Temptresses???? Said the pot to the kettle...


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks P1---The camera doesn't begin to capture how pretty these really are IRL.[/COLOR]


  Oh, I can imagine they are much prettier & complex IRL!


----------



## Genn (Aug 28, 2015)

I just noticed the ecstasy lacquers on Nordstrom's site. Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## ashievic (Aug 29, 2015)

Ugh, I can't handle this, as in new lip glosses. I find I just don't grab these too much when I am packing. No actual reason. But to me how many different formulas does one need in the exact same color????


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ugh, I can't handle this, as in new lip glosses. I find I just don't grab these too much when I am packing. No actual reason. But to me how many different formulas does one need in the exact same color????


  good point!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2015)

I picked up the Runway Eye Tint today.  I thought the color looked so much like stuff I already had but I knew I would regret not getting it so I did.  Love a good bronze.  I also picked up the orange.  I left the gold.  It was so hold but the SA assured me they had plenty of stock. It is such an odd gold color.  quite loud.  I can't see many people going for it.  So I thought it could wait a bit. longer.  I need to pace myself.  I passed on the palette for now.  I was attracted to it because of the blush.  Usually the powder color doesn't work on me when they have these special colors.  I was surprised that the color wasn't as deep as it appeared online so that threw me a bit.  The eyeshadows are an odd color combination which makes it stay on my list.  I was concerned about wearing the coral/pink color eyeshadow but when I swatched it, I kept thinking I might like it as a blush color.  I don't know.  It's still a maybe.  I don't know that I need the lipstick but I would have to try it on.  I do think the colors read more spring/summer.  They really should have come out with this a very long time ago.  I don't know why they are so slow with collections.

  I spent a bit today so I skipped the lipsticks. I still want 2 of the new Rouge D'Armani sheers.  This counter did have them all in the right display which was nice but I had my list of the ones I already had and need to get just in case.  They still look gorgeous.  Oh it's so hard.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up the Runway Eye Tint today.  I thought the color looked so much like stuff I already had but I knew I would regret not getting it so I did.  Love a good bronze.  I also picked up the orange.  I left the gold.  It was so hold but the SA assured me they had plenty of stock. It is such an odd gold color.  quite loud.  I can't see many people going for it.  So I thought it could wait a bit. longer.  I need to pace myself.  I passed on the palette for now.  I was attracted to it because of the blush.  Usually the powder color doesn't work on me when they have these special colors.  I was surprised that the color wasn't as deep as it appeared online so that threw me a bit.  The eyeshadows are an odd color combination which makes it stay on my list.  I was concerned about wearing the coral/pink color eyeshadow but when I swatched it, I kept thinking I might like it as a blush color.  I don't know.  It's still a maybe.  I don't know that I need the lipstick but I would have to try it on.  I do think the colors read more spring/summer.  They really should have come out with this a very long time ago.  I don't know why they are so slow with collections.  I spent a bit today so I skipped the lipsticks. I still want 2 of the new Rouge D'Armani sheers.  This counter did have them all in the right display which was nice but I had my list of the ones I already had and need to get just in case.  They still look gorgeous.  Oh it's so hard.:sigh:


  It sounds like you had a wonderful shopping day! You are right, we need to pace ourselves, there are so many wonderful collections to chose from. And there's always more around the corner.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

So ended up with Runaway Eye tint,  the lipstick, although I know I have this color in Sushi Kiss or tumble dry or something.  (Although I can't find my Tumble dry OR my new Nars shadow I just bought hmph)   And I picked up the ectasy lacquer 402 red-to go.       *sigh*  I'm done for awhile.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So ended up with Runaway Eye tint,  the lipstick, although I know I have this color in Sushi Kiss or tumble dry or something.  (Although I can't find my Tumble dry OR my new Nars shadow I just bought hmph)   And I picked up the ectasy lacquer 402 red-to go.       *sigh*  I'm done for awhile.


   Oooh, any swatches for us?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

SUre, I'll do so at lunch!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> SUre, I'll do so at lunch!


  Yay :bouquet:


----------



## Shars (Sep 1, 2015)

Pretty, did you go to lunch yet? Lol. I'm just kidding. I'm just catching up on the thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So ended up with Runaway Eye tint,  the lipstick, although I know I have this color in Sushi Kiss or tumble dry or something.  (Although I can't find my Tumble dry OR my new Nars shadow I just bought hmph)   And I picked up the ectasy lacquer 402 red-to go.       *sigh*  I'm done for awhile.


     I think the lipstick wears so much better than Sushi Kiss---maybe similar colors but the MAC formula is no match for Armani.  That's a good color for you Pretty!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Pretty, did you go to lunch yet? Lol. I'm just kidding. I'm just catching up on the thread.


  I know right?  I had a super long ass meeting that day, and had to find last minute plane tickets.  THEN, I was going to do it when I got home, and crashed out both nigths.  I'll get them up today!  I'm sorry, I kept telling myself to get them up.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I know right?  I had a super long ass meeting that day, and had to find last minute plane tickets.  THEN, I was going to do it when I got home, and crashed out both nigths.  I'll get them up today!  I'm sorry, I kept telling myself to get them up.


    Lol sounds tiring!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Pretty, did you go to lunch yet? Lol. I'm just kidding. I'm just catching up on the thread.
> I know right?  I had a super long ass meeting that day, and had to find last minute plane tickets.  THEN, I was going to do it when I got home, and crashed out both nigths.  I'll get them up today!  I'm sorry, I kept telling myself to get them up.


  Really a job got into the way of the VERY important research for the rest of us???? Oh my Becky, you need to rethink this :=)


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2015)

I know...  tonight, or tomorrow they will be up. LOL


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I know right?  I had a super long ass meeting that day, and had to find last minute plane tickets.  THEN, I was going to do it when I got home, and crashed out both nigths.  I'll get them up today!  I'm sorry, I kept telling myself to get them up.


  Girl don't worry yourself. We know how it is. Where are you off to? Going for business or pleasure?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Mama checked out the new glosses yesterday. They leave a stain long afterwards. She looked like she had some disease on the back of her hand. Since she swatched like 10 colors on it. Pretty colors, nice range, lovely vamps to nudes and everything in-between.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 5, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama checked out the new glosses yesterday. They leave a stain long afterwards. She looked like she had some disease on the back of her hand. Since she swatched like 10 colors on it. Pretty colors, nice range, lovely vamps to nudes and everything in-between.


Good to know.  I wasn't that interest in these but after Nars summer glosses leaving a stain behind, I want more like those.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

I mean serious stain, the hot shot from corporate was there, super lady. She has known Mama forever, literally they applied heavy duty remover 5 times, and the spots were still there this morning. As according to Daddy. As he was telling about the "strange spots" all over Mama's hand. Must have been a lovely look last night at their big political thing. Rainbow color nails and spots all on the same hand. She wore black so it wouldn't clash with her crazy hand look.....


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

Ms. Monsy, I forgot Mama asked about the loose powder. It is coming, no clue when. In the meantime, it is the compact of pressed powder that is being shown right now. Loose powder is being sold outside the US. No time set for the release of the liquid liners or the nail polish that have been in Europe for some time now. Unless it is a must have, no need to chase to other countries. It all will come eventually to the States.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2015)

So do they have the pressed luminous silk now? That's the one they had no idea about when i stopped by


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, the Armani counter at NM in Northbrook is going through a transition. Taylor left to go have babies, literally. A new person named Anna is starting soon. Yes, the National know exactly what Mama speaking of. If all else fails, pm me, and I will give you who to speak the next time there is an issue. They apologized for the confusion. If you are going on Thursday you will see Mama. They always give her a "shout out" at the fashion show. So you will know who she is.


----------



## katred (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama checked out the new glosses yesterday. They leave a stain long afterwards. She looked like she had some disease on the back of her hand. Since she swatched like 10 colors on it. Pretty colors, nice range, lovely vamps to nudes and everything in-between.


  I noticed these are up on SephorA, although they're all listed as out of stock. Can't wait to try them!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

katred said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Mama checked out the new glosses yesterday. They leave a stain long afterwards. She looked like she had some disease on the back of her hand. Since she swatched like 10 colors on it. Pretty colors, nice range, lovely vamps to nudes and everything in-between.
> ...


They are up on Armani website. Not sure if  you can order and have sent to Canada.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 14, 2015)

katred said:


> I noticed these are up on SephorA, although they're all listed as out of stock. Can't wait to try them!!!


 I'd like to see these in person. Their other glosses are a bit sheer for me, hoping these are thicker!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 14, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I'd like to see these in person. Their other glosses are a bit sheer for me, hoping these are thicker!


 Oh they are amazing I purchased no 506 maharajah and its effect on the lips is gorgeous! I will post some pics later in the day if I can and today I'm gonna have 500 vintage too! Nice products with thicker consistency than his lipglosses!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

These are so far from sheer, it is a wowsers!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Girl don't worry yourself. We know how it is. Where are you off to? Going for business or pleasure?


  LOL, Thank you.  I went to ATL one weekend and just got back from NY.  All pleasure! LOL


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Love ATL!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, Thank you.  I went to ATL one weekend and just got back from NY.  All pleasure! LOL


  Yay!! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, Thank you.  I went to ATL one weekend and just got back from NY.  All pleasure! LOL


   Awesome Pretty!!!  I hope you had a blast in both ATL & NY.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

New Holiday Lip Maestros and Eye Tints!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


 

  Hello, Hollywood!

  Thank you lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Oh wow!! Nice. Thank you for posting! I am really liking how Boudoir looks and the eye tints!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

Tints look beautiful


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wow!! Nice. Thank you for posting! I am really liking how Boudoir looks and the eye tints!!


  Budoir is nice.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2015)

They do have ff i think in November


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2015)

405 and 406 I already own in that formula. I think maybe 414 too. Not with my stash to see. The rest are new.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wow!! Nice. Thank you for posting! I am really liking how Boudoir looks and the eye tints!!


 Hahaha  Boudoir was added automatically to my virtual  wishlist!!! I keep saying all the time that i'm done with my holiday wishlist then something new pops and i add things again!!  Ruby nude? Now this is an interesting product name! But i like a lot Pearly nude!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Tints look beautiful


 I think i need rose platinum! It will pair perfectly with my  shadow eye tint, though i hope it is not the same with flannel


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> New Holiday Lip Maestros and Eye Tints!!!


  Thank you for posting this! One of the eye tints is coming home with me for sure! They all look beautiful!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>








 New Lip Maestros! Well, at leat to me. I'm loving the look of the last three. Especially Ruby Nude! Yessssssss.


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :shock:  New Lip Maestros! Well, at leat to me. I'm loving the look of the last three. Especially Ruby Nude! Yessssssss.


 You will be perfect  in any color ! You rock every look you create from nude to red lips!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> You will be perfect  in any color ! You rock every look you create from nude to red lips!


   :agree:


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 19, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


>


 





 You both are just too sweet, thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


    They look promising Havi!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## katred (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's the full listing for the holiday "Luxe is More" collection. That giant palette is a little too rich for my blood, considering that the shades look dupe-able at first glance, but I'm really interested in the Eye Tints and one of the pearly-finish Lip Maestros. Nice to see that they're bringing back the three LM shades from last holiday, too. That was a gorgeous collection. 

  http://chicprofile.com/giorgio-armani-luxe-is-more-holiday-2015-collection


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

katred said:


> Here's the full listing for the holiday "Luxe is More" collection. That giant palette is a little too rich for my blood, considering that the shades look dupe-able at first glance, but I'm really interested in the Eye Tints and one of the pearly-finish Lip Maestros. Nice to see that they're bringing back the three LM shades from last holiday, too. That was a gorgeous collection.   http://chicprofile.com/giorgio-armani-luxe-is-more-holiday-2015-collection


   I like Hollywood and the lip colour from that promo :eyelove:  The model looks like Evan Rachel Wood.  Thanks!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 20, 2015)

Ooh I like the idea of new Eye Tints.  I finally wore my gold one yesterday.  Zenith I think its called.  I still want to see the palette. Good to know it may be coming to other stores.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

His palette releases all seem to have the same shades or close to it. I am bored with browns, grays from him.....please remember the matte lip gloss is really matte, and once on, you better love it, since it stays forever. Is not matte and gloss sort of like jumbo shrimp???? Contradiction of words used to describe something????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I like the idea of new Eye Tints.  I finally wore my gold one yesterday.  Zenith I think its called.  I still want to see the palette. Good to know it may be coming to other stores.


   Me too ICL.  I have still not yet worn any of my new ones but tomorrow is the 1st day of fall so I'm ready to pull out some fall colors, ant they're perfect!!!

  ETA:  Off topic---ICL, don't forget to download the new upgrade fro your Apple Watch!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> His palette releases all seem to have the same shades or close to it. I am bored with browns, grays from him.....please remember the* matte lip gloss is really matte,* and once on, you better love it, since it stays forever. Is not matte and gloss sort of like jumbo shrimp???? Contradiction of words used to describe something????


    I definitely need to try one


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

They are really different. Very thick, not sticky, but yes, like a spatula is used to apply them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> They are really different. Very thick, not sticky, but yes, like a spatula is used to apply them.


    Do they wear comfortably????


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, but they are super matte, long lasting, easy to apply. I mean SUPER matte. Nothing like I have ever used before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, but they are super matte, long lasting, easy to apply. I mean SUPER matte. Nothing like I have ever used before.


    Matte is my favorite  lipstick formula----as long as it's not too stiff and/or drying.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

It is not drying, it is sort of like that weird stuff from YSL. How do they do it??? Tale a gloss and make it matte????


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 22, 2015)

Do the Holiday  eye tints look like 9,11, and 12 to anyone else. 


  So 7 years later here are my pics of the Armani Runway collex and a gloss I bought.  The gloss was 402. My pics suck. LOL I took them  late while I was packing for my Atl trip.  I also can't find my single pic of the lipstick. LOL  


  but from left to right:   Margherita, Armani, Sushi Kiss, Reel Sexy.  The last one might be Watch me Simmer.   This shade is gorgeous.  




  sorry so blurry, but I love this color. It is the color of a penny.  It is the perfect copper. I compared it to all of my bronze shadows and I don't have anything like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Do the Holiday  eye tints look like 9,11, and 12 to anyone else.
> 
> 
> So 7 years later here are my pics of the Armani Runway collex and a gloss I bought.  The gloss was 402. My pics suck. LOL I took them  late while I was packing for my Atl trip.  I also can't find my single pic of the lipstick. LOL
> ...


  Way to go Pretty.  Thanks for taking the time!!!  Now you can do even more---the Armani  sale starts soon!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 23, 2015)

Event20 for 20% off their website today!


----------



## Shars (Sep 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh nice---*thanks Hatred*.  I'll need at least one of those eye tints
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashievic (Sep 23, 2015)

The matte lip gloss is the stay forever, as in like 8 hours, after eating and drinking.


----------



## KateH22 (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried both the new Armani Luminous Silk Compact and Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Powder foundation?  How do the two compare in terms of coverage, texture etc?  I have LdP but I'm looking for a powder foundation without SPF.  I usually use it as a setting powder and occasionally on its own. Thanks.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2015)

Getting lost with all these Armani lipsticks
  Just when I think I can sort them out, I see these Maestro Sun Rouge Sheers...


----------



## katred (Sep 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Getting lost with all these Armani lipsticks Just when I think I can sort them out, I see these Maestro Sun Rouge Sheers...


  The what now? Haven't seen those yet.   I finally swatched some of the Ecstasy Lacquers today, although I was in a hurry. They're more like the YSL glossy stains than I anticipated. They stained my skin in much the same way.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

katred said:


> The what now? Haven't seen those yet.   I finally swatched some of the Ecstasy Lacquers today, although I was in a hurry. They're more like the YSL glossy stains than I anticipated. They stained my skin in much the same way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which one(s) are the matte ones? I like the sound of staying on forever! I hate touching up.


   I read that 3 times before I got it---my eyes read Katred  because like I usually do, that time I didn't catch that autocorrect changed it to Hatred
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









    I love touching up---that's the only way I stand a snow ball's chance in hell of ever completely using up product!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I wanted to check to see if they overlapped with existing shades but I just didn't have the patience lol


    I would like to have at least one!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I would like to have at least one!:sigh: [/COLOR]


   Don't know where to start lol But I want the shade from the holiday collection promo pic lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> But I want the shade from the holiday collection promo pic lol


   .....of course the holiday items weren't available during their sale


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .....of course the holiday items weren't available during their sale


  lol
  I think I did check for the new eye tint lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol
> I think I did check for the new eye tint lol


 That's what I would have snagged if they had them up.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's what I would have snagged if they had them up.[/COLOR]


  :wink:


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 29, 2015)

Give more eye tints to the people!! Armani S/S 2016


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give more eye tints to the people!! Armani S/S 2016


 
  Oh, my lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> lol
> I think I did check for the new eye tint lol
> 
> That's the first thing I went to look for!! Darn tricksters!
> ...


  Yassssss!!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I read that 3 times before I got it---my eyes read Katred  because like I usually do, that time I didn't catch that autocorrect changed it to Hatred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol. Your autocorrect is out to get you!
  I hate touching up more so because I could be there sitting in a meeting or something and take a bite of a snack thinking I'm still looking flawless when lo and behold, my whole inner rim colour on my lip is gone lol. My nose is an oil magnet and usually that is the one place I have to touch up but I seem to have found a trick for that


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's the first thing I went to look for!! Darn tricksters! Yassssss!!!


    lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2015)

GA Lip Maestro #400 (feather-light texture) GA Fluid Sheer #2


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol. Your autocorrect is out to get you! I hate touching up more so because I could be there sitting in a meeting or something and take a bite of a snack thinking I'm still looking flawless when lo and behold, my whole inner rim colour on my lip is gone lol. My nose is an oil magnet and usually that is the one place I have to touch up but I seem to have found a trick for that


  What? You can't just say that and not share the trick with the rest of us oil slicks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give more eye tints to the people!! Armani S/S 2016


  I love them already. Perfect for fall...   *sigh*  I can resist no more.


----------



## katred (Sep 29, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give more eye tints to the people!! Armani S/S 2016


  Wow... Those shades are stunning. I love the subtle, woodsy shades


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2015)

I just realized it said S/S 2016.... UGH, more waiting for beauties.   I think I'll get every single one of these shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Give more eye tints to the people!! Armani S/S 2016


  Neutral/brown eye looks are supposed to be huge for next year---easy peasy, but I do wish they would just give me a nice deep burgundy---not purple.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol. *Your autocorrect is out to get you!*
> I hate touching up more so because I could be there sitting in a meeting or something and take a bite of a snack thinking I'm still looking flawless when lo and behold, my whole inner rim colour on my lip is gone lol. *My nose is an oil magnet and usually that is the one place I have to touch up but I seem to have found a trick for that *
> Just call me messy teddy
> 
> ...


    Gorgeous---the colors look amazing on your skin.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Just call me messy teddy[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF]So awesome that you've found a way to deal with!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Gorgeous---the colors look amazing on your skin.[/COLOR]


   Thanks! The lip maestro is so matte and light. Like the NYX soft matte lip cream. The shade is quite flattering.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Neutral/brown eye looks are supposed to be huge for next year---easy peasy, but I do wish they would just give me a nice deep burgundy---not purple.


  YES!  Burgundy with that brown second on the left would be gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The lip maestro is so matte and light. Like the NYX soft matte lip cream. The shade is quite flattering.


   Photo please when you wear it


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> YES!  Burgundy with that brown second on the left would be gorgeous.


  Oh yes---that would be awesome!!!!  I would wear that!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Photo please when you wear it[/COLOR]:cheer:


  Will do!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Will do!


 



Yay!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Will do!


  that means, like, now! LOL  (I know I know, I can't talk, at all)!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Photo please when you wear it[/COLOR]:cheer:





awickedshape said:


> Will do!





Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!!![/COLOR]





Prettypackages said:


> that means, like, now! LOL  (I know I know, I can't talk, at all)!!


  :haha:  I tried yesterday but the lighting was not so good. It's dark now but I tried. I used my finger to apply it yesterday and it was more matte, but today I used the applicator and it was more glossy but definitely not sticky. Feels great on. This was using one side of the applicator, no double-dipping, it's so very pigmented.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  this is soooo pretty.  Which one is this again?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> this is soooo pretty.  Which one is this again?


  It's really great and sooo pigmented! It's Lip Maestro #400


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's Lip Maestro #400


  I think I have a sample of this. Did you find the formula smears or migrates  easily?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I have a sample of this. Did you find the formula smears or migrates  easily?


   From Sephora? That's how I got mine. I haven't noticed any bleeding or anything but it transfers


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    It looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  Thanks so much for the pics!!!!  JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's Lip Maestro #400


   I have the 402-------I wonder how they compare


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Neutral/brown eye looks are supposed to be huge for next year---easy peasy, but *I do wish they would just give me a nice deep burgundy*---not purple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooooh I have that mini too and it's amazing!


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> What? You can't just say that and not share the trick with the rest of us oil slicks!


  Hehe. Well this is what has been working for me:

  1. Drinking more water - skin more hydrated, won't over produce oil.
  2. Not cleansing my face on mornings with a cleanser. It sounds semi weird but just cleansing my face with water in the morning and a good rub has been helping loads. I do my full cleansing at night.
  3. Not all foundations work with mattifying primers - weird huh? I've found applying a mattifying setting powder under my liquid foundation sometimes works better!
  4. My ride or dies right now are the Estee Lauder double matte and this Revlon Colorstay mineral mousse that Revlon stupidly discontinued. You can still find it on Amazon, though.

  ETA: I also don't put moisturiser on in the morning if I haven't done a cleanse in the morning. It's too much for my skin a.k.a. zit city.

  Hope something I've tried helps you. N.B. I live in the tropics, so this ish has definitely been working to keep my mask from sliding off lol.


----------



## katred (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Neutral/brown eye looks are supposed to be huge for next year---easy peasy, but I do wish they would just give me a nice deep burgundy---not purple.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  That third shade looks like it could be a burgundy... Hope springs eternal...  





awickedshape said:


> :haha:  I tried yesterday but the lighting was not so good. It's dark now but I tried. I used my finger to apply it yesterday and it was more matte, but today I used the applicator and it was more glossy but definitely not sticky. Feels great on. This was using one side of the applicator, no double-dipping, it's so very pigmented.


  Looks incredible, but on your lips, I can't imagine what wouldn't. I have this one and #201, the dark burgundy, which is incredible.   Thanks [@]Shars[/@] for the skin tips! With the change of weather, oil will be less of an issue for me, but I'll hang onto this because I know I'll need it at some point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> *In Jesus' name, amen! From your lips to Giorgio's ears!*
> Ooooh I have that mini too and it's amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks @Shars for the skin tips! With the change of weather, oil will be less of an issue for me, but I'll hang onto this because I know I'll need it at some point.


  That would be so incredibly amazing!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> :haha:  I tried yesterday but the lighting was not so good. It's dark now but I tried. I used my finger to apply it yesterday and it was more matte, but today I used the applicator and it was more glossy but definitely not sticky. Feels great on. This was using one side of the applicator, no double-dipping, it's so very pigmented.


   So gorgeous!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hehe. Well this is what has been working for me:  1. Drinking more water - skin more hydrated, won't over produce oil. 2. Not cleansing my face on mornings with a cleanser. It sounds semi weird but just cleansing my face with water in the morning and a good rub has been helping loads. I do my full cleansing at night. 3. Not all foundations work with mattifying primers - weird huh? I've found applying a mattifying setting powder under my liquid foundation sometimes works better! 4. My ride or dies right now are the Estee Lauder double matte and this Revlon Colorstay mineral mousse that Revlon stupidly discontinued. You can still find it on Amazon, though.  ETA: I also don't put moisturiser on in the morning if I haven't done a cleanse in the morning. It's too much for my skin a.k.a. zit city.  Hope something I've tried helps you. N.B. I live in the tropics, so this ish has definitely been working to keep my mask from sliding off lol.


  Thank you sooooo much.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It looks absolutely gorgeous on you.  Thanks so much for the pics!!!!  JUST BEAUTIFUL!!![/COLOR]


  Thank *you* [@]Medgal07[/@]!!!!!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have the 402-------I wonder how they compare:sigh: [/COLOR]


    How do you like #402? Trouble lol    





Shars said:


> In Jesus' name, amen! From your lips to Giorgio's ears! Ooooh I have that mini too and it's amazing!


   It's impressive!     





katred said:


> That third shade looks like it could be a burgundy... Hope springs eternal... Looks incredible, but on your lips, I can't imagine what wouldn't. I have this one and #201, the dark burgundy, which is incredible.   Thanks [@]Shars[/@] for the skin tips! With the change of weather, oil will be less of an issue for me, but I'll hang onto this because I know I'll need it at some point.


   Thank you [@]katred[/@]  #201, eh? Taking notes lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> So gorgeous!


   Thank you [@]JerseyGirl[/@] It's lovely and so pigmented!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> :haha:  I tried yesterday but the lighting was not so good. It's dark now but I tried. I used my finger to apply it yesterday and it was more matte, but today I used the applicator and it was more glossy but definitely not sticky. Feels great on. This was using one side of the applicator, no double-dipping, it's so very pigmented.


 This shade looks super pretty on you AWS!! Love!!  Coincidentally saw the mention of the same shade on Mindy Kaling's post yesterday too!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This shade looks super pretty on you AWS!! Love!!  Coincidentally saw the mention of the same shade on Mindy Kaling's post yesterday too!!


   Really? Gotta look that up! Thank you Vee!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hehe. Well this is what has been working for me:
> 
> 1. Drinking more water - skin more hydrated, won't over produce oil.
> 2*. Not cleansing my face on mornings with a cleanser. It sounds semi weird but just cleansing my face with water in the morning and a good rub has been helping loads. I do my full cleansing at night.*
> ...


  are you acne prone?  YOu didn't find that this caused any acne? Which mattifying setting powder do you use?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Really? Gotta look that up! Thank you Vee!!!!


 https://instagram.com/p/8PMwPBJQ6v/


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8PMwPBJQ6v/


  she looks good there.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2015)

There is a new Armani eye tint set on nordstroms (3 shades all full size for $85). That would make each around $28 which is a good deal for anyone who doesnt have any of the three shades! 

  Shades include:
- 2 Meniut
- 7 Shadow
- 12 Gold Ashes


----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't like any of the shades.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I don't like any of the shades.


 Aw (  I probably got it only bc the shades were in a set lol!! I picked up the set today from the store!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> #201, eh? Taking notes lol


   I love it----Armani does red very well!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love it----Armani does red very well!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Beautiful AWS    :haha:  I tried yesterday but the lighting was not so good. It's dark now but I tried. I used my finger to apply it yesterday and it was more matte, but today I used the applicator and it was more glossy but definitely not sticky. Feels great on. This was using one side of the applicator, no double-dipping, it's so very pigmented.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you [@]walkingdead[/@]!!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> :haha:  I tried yesterday but the lighting was not so good. It's dark now but I tried. I used my finger to apply it yesterday and it was more matte, but today I used the applicator and it was more glossy but definitely not sticky. Feels great on. This was using one side of the applicator, no double-dipping, it's so very pigmented.  Lovely colour on you  ️️love it


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you [@]beautycool[/@]


----------



## Monsy (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2015)

Look at the light gold at the end!  But for which collex do they belong?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2015)

it's holiday sorry


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it's holiday sorry


    Did you see the holiday set?  It's 3 ETs and I already have 2 of them


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Did you see the holiday set?  It's 3 ETs and I already have 2 of them[/COLOR]:sigh:


   They could have released the new eye tints [@]Haviggi[/@] posted :sigh:


----------



## Shars (Oct 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> There is a new Armani eye tint set on nordstroms (3 shades all full size for $85). That would make each around $28 which is a good deal for anyone who doesnt have any of the three shades!
> 
> Shades include:
> - 2 Meniut
> ...


  I was so happy when I saw that set as all three of those are on my "to-get" list. I wonder if it'll be at other retailers. I would so wait for the Sephora sale to get an extra 20% off the already discounted set price lol. My pet peeve.... somebody at GA clearly effed up with the promotional material for their eye tints because everyyyyyywhere, shade 2 is referred to as Meniut when it's supposed to be Minuit. What the hell is Meniut? lol Minuit means Midnight! *end rant* lol


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Pretty. Apologies for the late response. I don't find it causes any more acne. My acne pop ups are usually hormonal or if I had a long makeup wearing day and didn't clean my face properly or at all. (Work sometimes kicks my butt and I fall asleep without taking off my makeup lol). I only skip the cleansing if I deep cleansed the night before but cleansing again in the morning removes too much of my natural oils and then my skin overcompensates, I've found. I've been using the $16 Sephora translucent setting powder or the MAC MSFNs. I just recently bought the Ben Nye neutral set that I'm excited to try out as I've heard it's really good and keeping perspiration and oils at bay. I have the NARS one but haven't decided yet if I like it.  I was so happy when I saw that set as all three of those are on my "to-get" list. I wonder if it'll be at other retailers. I would so wait for the Sephora sale to get an extra 20% off the already discounted set price lol. My pet peeve.... somebody at GA clearly effed up with the promotional material for their eye tints because everyyyyyywhere, shade 2 is referred to as Meniut when it's supposed to be Minuit. What the hell is Meniut? lol Minuit means Midnight! *end rant* lol


  I thought the same thing about "Menuit". At first I thought it was just a typo on a blog, but I keep seeing it in all their promotional materials. How has no one pointed this out to them??


----------



## Shars (Oct 7, 2015)

katred said:


> I thought the same thing about "Menuit". At first I thought it was just a typo on a blog, but I keep seeing it in all their promotional materials.* How has no one pointed this out to them??*


  Beats me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> They could have released the new eye tints @Haviggi posted


 Exactly!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

Mama is going to get her face done today by some hot shot MUA from Milan by Armani. We shall see if the new purple eye tint finds it way home with her.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

Mama found out today the liquid eyeliner that was shown for the Fall, the colors that matched and the wild green one too have been pulled from production. Hopefully maybe in the Spring. As for the loose powder, it will hit the States around March 2016. The MUA used the new eye tints and he applied them like the Chanel d'Ombre as in using your fingertip from the dab you place on the back of your hand. He used this deep blue green pencil eyeliner with the 4 colors of eye tints, it was cool.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama is going to get her face done today by some hot shot MUA from Milan by Armani. We shall see if the new purple eye tint finds it way home with her.


   Oh that sounds like fun Ash.  Do you know I still have not yet used those 3 new eye tints



PO----product overload!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama found out today the liquid eyeliner that was shown for the Fall, the colors that matched and the wild green one too have been pulled from production. Hopefully maybe in the Spring. As for the loose powder, it will hit the States around March 2016. *The MUA used the new eye tints and he applied them like the Chanel d'Ombre as in using your fingertip from the dab you place on the back of your hand. He used this deep blue green pencil eyeliner with the 4 colors of eye tints, it was cool.*


  That sounds really nice Ash!!!  I like using the wand directly on my lids----I love the eye tints so much!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mama found out today the liquid eyeliner that was shown for the Fall, the colors that matched and the wild green one too have been pulled from production. Hopefully maybe in the Spring. As for the loose powder, it will hit the States around March 2016. The MUA used the new eye tints and he applied them like the Chanel d'Ombre as in using your fingertip from the dab you place on the back of your hand. He used this deep blue green pencil eyeliner with the 4 colors of eye tints, it was cool.


  That's how I use it and the TF cream shadows


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That sounds really nice Ash!!!  I like using the wand directly on my lids----I love the eye tints so much!!!


  I use the wand on my lid too and smooth it out with a brush or my finger.  I love these too.  I am actually surprised how much.  I have no loyalty to any product.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 10, 2015)

I placed on hold until I get over to the store 600 in the new gloss and #2 Maestro concealer. They used it as a base on the eyelids on Mama the other day, it was great. The lipgloss is really a different color, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 10, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/giorgio-armani-ecstasy-lacquer-review-swatches.html  i am really liking 501 uptown


----------



## katred (Oct 10, 2015)

I picked up two of the Ecstasy Lacquers- 601 Plum Vinyl and 200 Night Berry. What can I say? I'm in love with these. I find that they're somewhere between glosses and a stain. I think I mentioned it before, but they seem like Armani's version of the YSL glossy stains. Definitely going back for more. I want to try one of the softer pinks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i am really liking 501 uptown


    That's really pretty Monsy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2015)

katred said:


> *I picked up two of the Ecstasy Lacquers- 601 Plum Vinyl and 200 Night Berry. What can I say? I'm in love with these*. I find that they're somewhere between glosses and a stain. I think I mentioned it before, but they seem like Armani's version of the YSL glossy stains. Definitely going back for more. I want to try one of the softer pinks.


 I need to stop dragging my feet with these----seems I'm missing out on something pretty amazing.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 11, 2015)

Remember if you test on your hand, they will a lovely stain for hours!!!! 600 is really different, it changes color as the light hits it, has purple/blue undertones with super hot pink base. And it has SPARKLES!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Remember if you test on your hand, they will a lovely stain for hours!!!! 600 is really different, it changes color as the light hits it, has purple/blue undertones with super hot pink base. And it has SPARKLES!!!!!!


   Sounds pretty Ash!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

One can never have too many sparkles!!!!! Dancing disco balls!!!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8PMwPBJQ6v/


    She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> One can never have too many sparkles!!!!! Dancing disco balls!!!!! Love it!!!!!


    My Guerlain Holiday lip gloss arrived today and it pretty sparkly---I love it!  It doesn't look obnoxious on the lips---it's quite lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

​So Katred and AWS, I finally took the plunge going way off my usual approach of safe red or pink.  I ordered #201, Leather which appears quite brown online.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]​So Katred and AWS, I finally took the plunge going way off my usual approach of safe red or pink.  I ordered #201, Leather which appears quite brown online.[/COLOR] :happydance:


  Can't wait to hear what you think!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think!!


   The surprise for me was my color choice



I guess I've done pink & red to death lately and stepped lightly out of that box.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] The surprise for me was my color choice[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=EE82EE]I guess I've done pink & red to death lately and stepped lightly out of that box.[/COLOR]


  lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2015)

katred said:


> I picked up two of the Ecstasy Lacquers- 601 Plum Vinyl and 200 Night Berry. What can I say? I'm in love with these. I find that they're somewhere between glosses and a stain. I think I mentioned it before, but they seem like Armani's version of the YSL glossy stains. Definitely going back for more. I want to try one of the softer pinks.


  I did a google search for some shades of these & saw your lovely face. I'm kind of liking No 502 Boudoir but I need to see more swatches.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I did a google search for some shades of these & saw your lovely face. I'm kind of liking No 502 Boudoir but I need to see more swatches.


  I was looking at 504 Pinked out (metallic shade) but very few swatches!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how it looks in Really Ree swatches but everywhere else it looks more pink and sheer than i would like!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​So Katred and AWS, I finally took the plunge going way off my usual approach of safe red or pink.  I ordered #201, Leather which appears quite brown online.


  I think it will be beautiful on you Meddy!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

600 reminds me of a sparkle TF Velvet Violet or whatever it is called. I am going back to check out the other sparkle ones next week.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was looking at 504 Pinked out (metallic shade) but very few swatches!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was just googling swatched of the lipsticks too & the swatches were all over the map with how they look. It was not helpful. And then, every stinkin shade I liked said, "only a few left"


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

If you can wait until next week, I will get you some swatches of the sparkle ones.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was looking at 504 Pinked out (metallic shade) but very few swatches!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need to check out the formula first-----tnen I'll reel them in by twos!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think it will be beautiful on you Meddy!!


    Thank you Vee, honey!!!!  I hope I like these as much as I like the Lip Maestros


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

When you apply these new glosses, DO NOT PRESS YOUR LIPS AGAINST EACH OTHER. As we all do when we apply our lip products. Learned that last week from the hot shot from Italy/Armani.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was just googling swatched of the lipsticks too & the swatches were all over the map with how they look. It was not helpful.* And then, every stinkin shade I liked *said, *"only a few left"*


  ​That must mean you purchased every stinkin shade you liked!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

ashievic said:


> When you apply these new glosses, DO NOT PRESS YOUR LIPS AGAINST EACH OTHER. As we all do when we apply our lip products. Learned that last week from the hot shot from Italy/Armani.


 Alrighty Ash!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2015)

Are the new brushes out in the US already? I've seen the € prices on a russian site...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 More expensive than Tom Ford! €125 for a powder brush, €89 for a foundation brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 


Are the new brushes out in the US already? I've seen the € prices on a russian site...  






 More expensive than Tom Ford! €125 for a powder brush, €89 for a foundation brush. 

Oh NO!  I can't resist a nice makeup brush.  I could be in big trouble


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 12, 2015)

Unsee! Unsee! Brushes are another unhealthy weakness of mine...


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh NO!  I can't resist a nice makeup brush. * I could be in big trouble**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here, but I draw the line at those prices, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Brushes are another unhealthy weakness of mine...


 Ugh----mine too


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Are the new brushes out in the US already? I've seen the € prices on a russian site...  :wtff: :thud: More expensive than Tom Ford! €125 for a powder brush, €89 for a foundation brush.


  :nope: Do you have the link?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Do you have the link?


  Found it:

Новые кисти для макияжа Giorgio Armani Maestro Brushes 2015


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> There a quite a few of them, so* big trouble is probably acurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Found it:
> 
> Новые кисти для макияжа Giorgio Armani Maestro Brushes 2015


    OH NO----------I am so screwed


----------



## ashievic (Oct 13, 2015)

Two of the brushes look very much like the Aucoin brushes I already have. They concealer brush with the tight dome head. Super, love it!!!! As I would tell my brother, I can't see or hear you!!!! When the new Barbie catalog would come out, and he would taunt me over the new dolls....


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]​So Katred and AWS, I finally took the plunge going way off my usual approach of safe red or pink.  I ordered #201, Leather which appears quite brown online.[/COLOR] :happydance:


  I so cannot wait to see this on you! I think it's going to look incredibly lush and classy.   





Vineetha said:


> I was looking at 504 Pinked out (metallic shade) but very few swatches!!   I like how it looks in Really Ree swatches but everywhere else it looks more pink and sheer than i would like!


  Pinked out is the next one I was considering. I haven't tried it on my lips, but the swatches don't look sheer to me at all. It's a gorgeous colour.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] ​That must mean you purchased every stinkin shade you liked![/COLOR]


  That's clearly the only solution. Although I find that 80% of the stuff on the Sephora Canada site says that there are only a few left.   Why are you telling me there's only a few left, Sephora? Go tell your inventory manager so they can do something about it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> *Why are you telling me there's only a few left, Sephora? Go tell your inventory manager so they can do something about it!!!*


 Thanks Katred!  I'm so excited to get and I'm trying hard to imagine what the formula will be because I do love the Lip Maestro!

  Exactly!!!  Manage your inventory Sephora and stay out of my head!!!


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers. 

  Night Berry 200:





  Plum Vinyl 601


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.   Night Berry 200:
> 
> Plum Vinyl 601


   Wow!!! They are gorgeous. You look beautiful !


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.
> 
> Night Berry 200:
> 
> ...


  So beautiful Katred.  I couldn't pick a fav because they both look so amazing on you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

They're lovely on you [@]katred[/@]!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

The Armani sale event is still going on and they do have the ELs---15% off $75 and Ebates at 4%.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/giorgio-armani-ecstasy-lacquer-review-swatches.html  i am really liking 501 uptown


  Snap Hun thank you for posting info ))  I really like the look of 501 too


----------



## beautycool (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.   Night Berry 200:
> 
> Plum Vinyl 601


  Thank you got both swatches both suit you very well ))


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

I got the 103 lipstick today. Its a very pretty nude with just a bit of pink. I just wish it was a bit more pigmented but I still love it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.   Night Berry 200:
> 
> Plum Vinyl 601


 Love both shades on you!! The plum shade looks a lot pinker on you than plum!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got the 103 lipstick today. Its a very pretty nude with just a bit of pink. I just wish it was a bit more pigmented but I still love it.


  Hmmm, any swatches to come ?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hmmm, any swatches to come ?


  I can tomorrow my dear. It's dark now & I'm lazy


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.
> 
> Night Berry 200:
> 
> ...


BOTH as so beautiful on you!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 13, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.   Night Berry 200:
> 
> Plum Vinyl 601


 Kate, they both look great on you! I need to look at these.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I can tomorrow my dear. It's dark now & I'm lazy


  lol No rush! Too curious for my own good


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Love both shades on you!! The plum shade looks a lot pinker on you than plum!!


  Thanks (to everyone)!  It's pinker on me than it is in other photos I've seen. In a most other pics, it looks redder. That's not uncommon with me and plum/ berry shades. The pink tones come out more on me than on others, I find


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I can tomorrow my dear.* It's dark now & I'm lazy*


   But we love your pics & swatches


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Kate those 2 look stunning on you


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Armani 103 - semi sheer pinked nude

  I have no idea how it got all scratched on the back.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 103 - semi sheer pinked nude  I have no idea how it got all scratched on the back.


   How did that even happen lol   So pretty, Swatch Queen! :bouquet:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> So pretty, Swatch Queen!


  Thanks hun! I almost forgot to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really have no idea. Maybe the cap or something.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 103 - semi sheer pinked nude
> 
> I have no idea how it got all scratched on the back.








 I didn't know I needed an Armani lipstick, but apparently I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the list it goes, thank you.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks hun! I almost forgot to do it :nuts:   I really have no idea. Maybe the cap or something.


  Aw :/ But it's still beautiful :bouquet:   





Naynadine said:


> :shock:  I didn't know I needed an Armani lipstick, but apparently I do. :haha:  On the list it goes, thank you. :amused:


   :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 103 - semi sheer pinked nude
> 
> I have no idea how it got all scratched on the back.


   Oh Sis that's really pretty----scratches and all.  At least it didn't fall out of the bullet!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

My Ecstasy Lacquer # 102, Leather arrived today.  Very interesting shade and formula.  I actually like it.  It can lean very brown but in certain lighting it appears red-brown burgundy.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]My Ecstasy Lacquer # 102, Leather arrived today.  Very interesting shade and formula.  I actually like it.  It can lean very brown but in certain lighting it appears red-brown burgundy.[/COLOR]


 ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 103 - semi sheer pinked nude  I have no idea how it got all scratched on the back.


 Pretty shade!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]My Ecstasy Lacquer # 102, Leather arrived today.  Very interesting shade and formula.  I actually like it.  It can lean very brown but in certain lighting it appears red-brown burgundy.[/COLOR]


 Nice Meddy!!  Do these remind you of Ysl Glossy stains in terms of texture???


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nice Meddy!! Do these remind you of Ysl Glossy stains in terms of texture???


    Thanks Vee---No they don't.  They feel a little tackier than the Glossy Stains and they are high shine.  It wears pretty comfortably and the color payoff is good.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   This would look good on you AWS!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  This would look good on you AWS!!!![/COLOR]


  :haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I didn't know I needed an Armani lipstick, but apparently I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 its very soft & pretty in person. Its also quite moisturizing. I think you would like it Nay.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Sis that's really pretty----scratches and all.  At least it didn't fall out of the bullet!!!
> 
> Oh geesh yes. It is very pretty.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Vee---No they don't.  They feel a little tackier than the Glossy Stains and they are high shine.  It wears pretty comfortably and the color payoff is good.


  Maybe I should try one. Do you like it on?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I didn't know I needed an Armani lipstick, but apparently I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yaaasss!!! i need this in my life


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yaaasss!!! i need this in my life








 I actually thought you would love this when I tried it on.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 14, 2015)

I have several Armani lipsticks with the same markings. No clue how they got there.....


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

[@]elegant-one[/@] Variety had an article stating that ANTM is cancelled


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have several Armani lipsticks with the same markings. No clue how they got there.....








 Really! I didn't look at the back of the lipstick when I opened it so I just assumed when I saw it today, that I did it with the cap...but maybe not now.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @elegant-one Variety had an article stating that ANTM is cancelled











 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

  Why...dwindling viewers?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Really! I didn't look at the back of the lipstick when I opened it so I just assumed when I saw it today, that I did it with the cap...but maybe not now.


  I think the bullet is rubbing against the case when you twist it up and down... I have had that happen if the bullet is too tight in the casing!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think the bullet is rubbing against the case when you twist it up and down... I have had that happen if the bullet is too tight in the casing!!


  Sounds like is probably the issue


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I actually thought you would love this when I tried it on.


  you know me so well
  lipgloss in the same color would be perfect and with some shimmer


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Elegant is that rouge ectasy or rouge d'armani?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :shock: :crybaby:  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Why...dwindling viewers?


  Not sure, the article isn't loading properly but that's the usual culprit


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Elegant is that rouge ectasy or rouge d'armani?


  d'armani

  It has a bit of sheen to it as well & thought you would like that.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow i was sure it's the red packaging  I almost ordered the wrong one


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> you know me so well
> lipgloss in the same color would be perfect and with some shimmer








 Yes! I swatched a lot of their regular glosses & they were beautiful. There is a mauve nude shade in the gloss that I want to get too. It was really really pretty in person.


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey ladies. The 3 new Armani eye tints (16 Rose Platinum, 17 Hollywood and 18 Silver Mirage) are up on NM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Maybe I should try one. Do you like it on?


    It wore like a very pigmented lip gloss.  I never wear gloss alone on its own---always over a lipstick, so that took some getting used to.  The longer I had it on, the better I liked it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies. The 3 new Armani eye tints (16 Rose Platinum, 17 Hollywood and 18 Silver Mirage) are up on NM.


    Thanks Shars.  I think at least one of them had my name on it!


----------



## Shars (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Shars.  I think at least one of them had my name on it!


  You're welcome luvvie. I want to see these swatched on brown people lol. They look like they are similar shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> You're welcome luvvie. I want to see these swatched on brown people lol. They look like they are similar shades.


    They do look close.  I wish Sephora would get them!!!  They don't have _any_ of the newer ones.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey ladies. The 3 new Armani eye tints (16 Rose Platinum, 17 Hollywood and 18 Silver Mirage) are up on NM.


  Yay!  





Shars said:


> You're welcome luvvie. I want to see these *swatched on brown people* lol. They look like they are similar shades.


   Always  lol


----------



## arch (Oct 15, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Naynadine*

 Are the new brushes out in the US already?


  About half of the Maestro brushes are now available on Saks.


----------



## katred (Oct 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   They do look close.  I wish Sephora would get them!!!  They don't have _any_ of the newer ones.[/COLOR]


  They seem to be carrying strictly permanent stuff. More's the pity.   I agree that the holiday shades are similar looking. For once I don't have to buy everything. Hurrah.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2015)

I am waiting for armani FF sale. I need to get that 20% off. I fell in love with one of their fragrances from the Prive line


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am waiting for armani FF sale. I need to get that 20% off. I fell in love with one of their fragrances from the Prive line


  Those are so wonderful. Bois d'Encens is my favourite. One of my favourite scents ever, in fact.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am waiting for armani FF sale. I need to get that 20% off. I fell in love with one of their fragrances from the Prive line


    They're having another sale?  They just had one and left out all of the new things so I skipped it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

katred said:


> I agree that the holiday shades are similar looking. For once I don't have to buy everything. Hurrah.


    YES----I was a tad disappointed so I poured my makeup resources into Guerlain & Chanel ....for now.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am waiting for armani FF sale. I need to get that 20% off. I fell in love with one of their fragrances from the Prive line


  Please let me know when that happens


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2015)

I think in November or something like that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.
> 
> Night Berry 200:
> 
> ...


  these are gorgeous!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

katred said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Ecstasy Lacquers.
> 
> Night Berry 200:
> 
> ...


  Beautiful. I love Night Berry.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2015)

@SharsThe trio set is up on Sephora now!


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone seen the holiday palette in person? I haven't seen any swatches. Need to before I shell out $140. Lol


----------



## ashievic (Oct 20, 2015)

I have seen it, and to me just a slight re-do from the last years and the Runway that I called the Walking Dead. Toss in the lip and cheek. I passed on it. But if you are into neutral palettes, this would be super for you.


----------



## Shars (Oct 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @Shars The trio set is up on Sephora now!


  Yayyyy!! Thanks Vee!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2015)

Armani 500 - Deep dusty mauve rose


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 500 - Deep dusty mauve rose


 Oh gosh it's raining lipsticks :stars: I love love this shade!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh gosh it's raining lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yes, it was many boxes day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its a really pretty color & much deeper on my lips.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 500 - Deep dusty mauve rose


   Gorgeous!! And no scratches


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And no scratches


  Hahaha..nope, not scratch marks on this one. It is really unique & pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hahaha..nope, not scratch marks on this one. It is really unique & pretty.


  Lol Thanks for the temptation


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Armani 500 - Deep dusty mauve rose


   Beautiful pics and swatches Sis----it looks good on you too.  I'm obsessed with these mauvey-plummy shades lately.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol Thanks for the temptation







​This is a shade that we can wrap our lips around!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​This is a shade that we can wrap our lips around!!!!!








  That sounds just the tiniest bit... dirty?!??!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That sounds just the tiniest bit... dirty?!??!!


 
  Oh, my


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful pics and swatches Sis----it looks good on you too.  I'm obsessed with these mauvey-plummy shades lately.


  Thanks Sis! Me too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That sounds just the tiniest bit... dirty?!??!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks Sis! Me too.


   Another rabbit hole!



but a really pretty one!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

I got so upset that I didn't grab some mac LE items and i was stalking from 5am till 6pm and got hungry and left my computer just to prepare some food and $hit was gone
  so i had Armani 15% off coupon and ordered Armani prive fragrance I wanted. Oh well MAC if you do not want my $$$ someone else does


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I got so upset that I didn't grab some mac LE items and i was stalking from 5am till 6pm and got hungry and left my computer just to prepare some food and $hit was gone
> so i had Armani 15% off coupon and ordered Armani prive fragrance I wanted. Oh well MAC if you do not want my $$$ someone else does


  Aww man, what were you looking for?  When I called Nordies MI Ave yesterday AM, they still had stock.  I wish I would've seen you were looking, I would've sent you a pm.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Aww man, what were you looking for?  When I called Nordies MI Ave yesterday AM, they still had stock.  I wish I would've seen you were looking, I would've sent you a pm.


  i was looking for OD


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i was looking for OD


  Something told me to buy two.  I'll let you know if I find one.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Something told me to buy two.  I'll let you know if I find one.


  thank you very much


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I got so upset that I didn't grab some mac LE items and i was stalking from 5am till 6pm and got hungry and left my computer just to prepare some food and $hit was gone so i had Armani 15% off coupon and ordered Armani prive fragrance I wanted. Oh well MAC if you do not want my $$$ someone else does


  Good for you!! I'm sick of MAC LE stuff that no one can get but somehow plenty can be found to buy on eBay.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 23, 2015)

Unless it is blow your socks off, I don't have time to chase Mac. The product specialists or SA's at the stores that carry Mac, have no loyalty to their client base. For me, it is truly a gift that I contact the product specialist, provide them with my list, method of payment, and once it arrives, poof, it comes home to me. Where as with Mac, I am told you need to come in, no we don't pull from stock and charge and send. Ugh, what a pain. Does this mean I have outgrown Mac, or just came to my senses????


----------



## ashievic (Oct 23, 2015)

I also hate the fact about the eBay issues. To me, it is garbage you can find a ton on eBay but the stores or actual website are sold out...yes, I am done with my rant.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Unless it is blow your socks off, I don't have time to chase Mac. The product specialists or SA's at the stores that carry Mac, have no loyalty to their client base. For me, it is truly a gift that I contact the product specialist, provide them with my list, method of payment, and once it arrives, poof, it comes home to me. Where as with Mac, I am told you need to come in, no we don't pull from stock and charge and send. Ugh, what a pain. Does this mean I have outgrown Mac, or just came to my senses????


  A lil of both!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Good for you!! I'm sick of MAC LE stuff that no one can get but somehow plenty can be found to buy on eBay.


  i stopped chasing mac le stuff couple of years ago. i started buying other stuff like nars, chanel, dior, tf etc... that even if it is LE I still don't have to chase it
  I am getting too old for mac le drama


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I got so upset that I didn't grab some mac LE items and i was stalking from 5am till 6pm and got hungry and left my computer just to prepare some food and $hit was gone
> so i had Armani 15% off coupon and ordered Armani prive fragrance I wanted. Oh well MAC if you do not want my $$$ someone else does


    Good for you Monsy!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Good for you!! I'm sick of MAC LE stuff that no one can get but somehow plenty can be found to buy on eBay.







Bingo!!!  I don't even buy MAC anymore.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @SharsThe trio set is up on Sephora now!


  Too bad I already have two of the shades offered


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Unless it is blow your socks off, I don't have time to chase Mac. The product specialists or SA's at the stores that carry Mac, have no loyalty to their client base. For me, it is truly a gift that I contact the product specialist, provide them with my list, method of payment, and once it arrives, poof, it comes home to me. Where as with Mac, I am told you need to come in, no we don't pull from stock and charge and send. Ugh, what a pain*. Does this mean I have outgrown Mac, or just came to my senses????*


    Maybe a little bit of both Ash.  I'm more attracted to high-end quality products that happen to be readily available. 
   I did have a MAC SA to whom I would call in my list of items and she shipped them to me, but she too has moved 
   on and now works for Tom Ford.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> A lil of both!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> *i stopped chasing mac le stuff couple of years ago.* i started buying other stuff like nars, chanel, dior, tf etc... that even if it is LE I still don't have to chase it
> *I am getting too old for mac le drama *


   I'm right there with you Sister Monsy!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i stopped chasing mac le stuff couple of years ago. i started buying other stuff like nars, chanel, dior, tf etc... that even if it is LE I still don't have to chase it I am getting too old for mac le drama


   MAC le drama!! Lol!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

they ought to make a collex called Le Drama.  LOL


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> they ought to make a collex called Le Drama.  LOL


  Exactly   I mean i love mac and they have so many amazing permanent items that honestly i could totally live without LE ones


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> they ought to make a collex called Le Drama.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I mean i love mac and they have so many amazing permanent items that honestly i could totally live without LE ones


 I so agree Monsy.  Not worth all the aggravation!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 26, 2015)

Holiday Armani


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2015)

New Maestro Glow foundation:




Milly Almodovar Thompson @beautylogicblog Sneak Peek Armani...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 26, 2015)

And from her snapchat:


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2015)

CAN NOT WAIT! !!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  507 and 509 please!


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow! #507 and the new foundation look incredible!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 26, 2015)

beautylogicblog


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for posting all these great pics! I want the primer too. I may as well hand over my next paycheck to Mr. Armani.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> beautylogicblog


 :shock: want!! It's high time they put a better primer out!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm so in love with Mister Armani these days


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the copper bronze runway tint.  LOVE.  it is the perfect base for a lot of looks.  Greens, olives, all Autumn colors, neutrals and etc...  Just LOVE IT!


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I love the copper bronze runway tint.  LOVE.  it is the perfect base for a lot of looks.  Greens, olives, all Autumn colors, neutrals and etc...  Just LOVE IT!


   Good to know! I really want the holiday 3 eye tints. I'm hoping they show on sephora during the sale.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2015)

The Holiday tints popped up here today but I haven't seen ANY swatches! I don't know which one to get!


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 26, 2015)

I saw the Holiday collection on the counter today and tomorrow i'll be back with swatches   It's a really  well coordinated collection and all i can say is that the display was very impressive and the taupe shades in the palette to die for!  I don't know if they have the products yet but the testers were there! I was in a rush but tomorrow i will get the chance to post swatches!


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm tempted by the holiday palette but its $140 :\ That just seems a lot for a palette...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Interesting!  I'm liking the colors of the lippies and that's not good!!!  



​I need to see more of the palette!!!  Thanks for sharing have!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> beautylogicblog


   I'm up for a new primer----I'm almost out of my YSL primer & would love to try this next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I don't know if they have the products yet but the testers were there! I was in a rush but tomorrow i will get the chance to post swatches!


   That's awesome Havi!!   Looking forward to seeing your swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I love the copper bronze runway tint.  LOVE.  it is the perfect base for a lot of looks.  Greens, olives, all Autumn colors, neutrals and etc...  Just LOVE IT!


   I still have not yet used the Runway Tint but I'll be all over it next month.  I love the eye tints so much ---today I'm wearing Obsidian #1 (deep black) and I just love it for a quick flawless smoky eye.


----------



## katred (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm interested to see how the Maestro Glow foundation works. Glow finishes are normally a no-go for me, because I glow enough on my own, but Maestro has always been a good option. I'll try to bug my counter for a sample.   I'm sure the palette is going to be well beyond my price range, given the massive price hikes Armani have been doing for Canada, but those lippies look beautiful. 509 is on my wish list


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 27, 2015)

From left top to bottom right eye tints 17 Hollywood and 16 Rose platinum ( it reminded me of a more pink cream version of Nars Callisto) and lip maestros 508 and 507  I got the two eye tints(they are really amazing) the third didn't make its way to Stockholm and I may get 507 lip maestro later  The weather is cloudy here in Stockholm so I'm sorry for not capturing well the shimmers in both eye tints! A must buy in my opinion as they are so easy to use !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 And some in artificial light to capture the beautiful shimmer !


----------



## Anneri (Oct 27, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Thank you so much for your swatches Haviggi! I think Hollywood is now on my list, Rose Platinum might be a bit to pink for my skintone. Hollywood has a bit of a green purple duochrome going on, right?


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 27, 2015)

508 and 509 lip maestros are on the sephora website. No 507.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 27, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Thank you for the beautiful swatches! Rose platinum for me


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Thanks for the swatches. They all seem to look like something I currently have in my stash though. Lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> From left top to bottom right eye tints 17 Hollywood and 16 Rose platinum ( it reminded me of a more pink cream version of Nars Callisto) and lip maestros 508 and 507  I got the two eye tints(they are really amazing) the third didn't make its way to Stockholm and I may get 507 lip maestro later  The weather is cloudy here in Stockholm so I'm sorry for not capturing well the shimmers in both eye tints! A must buy in my opinion as they are so easy to use !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the swatches!! Rose platinum ️


----------



## Monsy (Oct 27, 2015)

Those eye tints are beautiful! i am running away


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 27, 2015)

Hollywood has more shimmer complexity than Rose Platinum  it's a chameleon shade that can be compared with so many other eye tints and not only ! both are beautiful and so wearable shades! I liked Rose platinum more than i like Flannel ! I could not resist!





Anneri said:


> Thank you so much for your swatches Haviggi! I think Hollywood is now on my list, Rose Platinum might be a bit to pink for my skintone. Hollywood has a bit of a green purple duochrome going on, right?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm looking at Hollywood! 

Wouldn't it be cool if all the eyetints were released in a smaller travel size kit.  Maybe not, that would be expensive.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm looking at Hollywood!
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if all t*he eyetints were released in a smaller travel size kit.*  Maybe not, that would be expensive.


  that would be awesome!


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for these swatches and reviews! I was going to skip the eye tints, but they are beautiful, especially the 16 Rose Platinum. Perfect for the upcoming holiday season for the perfect shimmer.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i stopped chasing mac le stuff couple of years ago. i started buying other stuff like nars, chanel, dior, tf etc... that even if it is LE I still don't have to chase it
> I am getting too old for mac le drama


  Here's the Armani Eraser 2 concealer. Not sure how much a swatch actually helps for a concealer but here ya go. Its light weight sheer but buildable. It's a neutral shade with slight yellow undertones. It has a very slight light reflective slight sheen to it. It matches my skin tone & looks very natural. Its not like the TE at all. TE is much thicker & pinker.

  I think I still like the YSL & the Givenchy Teint ones better, but this is nice for everyday. No creasing issues. I want to see how it effects my under eye area after a few uses.

  Touche Eclat - top, Armani - bottom














right below the large blob, I sheered some of it out on my skin.^^^


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  Awesome Havi!!!  Thanks for taking the time to swatch these.  I think Rose Platinum needs to be on my list!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the Armani Eraser 2 concealer. Not sure how much a swatch actually helps for a concealer but here ya go. Its light weight sheer but buildable. It's a neutral shade with slight yellow undertones. It has a very slight light reflective slight sheen to it. It matches my skin tone & looks very natural. Its not like the TE at all. TE is much thicker & pinker.
> 
> I think I still like the YSL & the Givenchy Teint ones better, but this is nice for everyday. No creasing issues. I want to see how it effects my under eye area after a few uses.
> 
> ...


   Sis you could photograph and swatch bunny pellets and they'd look good!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 28, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  That confirms it, I definitely need all 3 eye tints. Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   Interesting[/COLOR]   [COLOR=EE82EE]Awesome Havi!!!  Thanks for taking the time to swatch these.  I think Rose Platinum needs to be on my list!!![/COLOR]


 Definitely it does my precious Medgal  I'm in love with the taupe shades in the mixed media palette also! I am afraid of these palettes but with this one I think that is worth the money since it's so multifunctional !


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Definitely it does my precious Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sis you could photograph and swatch bunny pellets and they'd look good!








 I should, just to make you laugh! I'm pretty sure they are in my yard. Thanks Sis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not feeling well today. I have a slight bug of some kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I just got 2 Sephora goodie boxes. Not sick enough to not rip the boxes open & try everything lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  I should, just to make you laugh! I'm pretty sure they are in my yard. Thanks Sis :bouquet:   Not feeling well today. I have a slight bug of some kind :meh:  and I just got 2 Sephora goodie boxes. Not sick enough to not rip the boxes open & try everything lol.


 Take care!! :hug: ! Yeah it's a meh kinda day here too!! Throat infection and no voice! (And you know I am not the one to keep quiet :lol: ) ! On the top of that a gloomy rainy day and that makes me feel sicker than I am (you know absorbing vibes from the environment :lmao: )


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^feel better! I can't imagine how a throat infection feels.  Sounds miserable.  :-D   Just play with your pretty things! LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Take care!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww Vee thanks hun, you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yes, it's so dark & rainy here too so I lit like 50 candles but I still feel gloomy.  Oh yes....no talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, at least your fingers still can without straining your throat LOL!!!! I have the chills & body ache......& I'm very whiney...can you get me this...& that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I can still do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I got three lipsticks & that Burberry dark spice palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today...it cheered  me up but momentarily


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone getting any of the new brushes? Looking at the prices I doubt I'll get one - can't imagine they're better than Hakuhodos - but I'm still interested in reviews.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

I need another neutral palette like I need a hole in my head, but I keep side-eyeing that holiday palette. I _adore_ last fall's Organica palette, and consider it one of the best buys I've made. I'd love it if that big one is comparable in terms of quality.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww Vee thanks hun, you too :support:  Yes, it's so dark & rainy here too so I lit like 50 candles but I still feel gloomy.  Oh yes....no talking   well, at least your fingers still can without straining your throat LOL!!!! I have the chills & body ache......& I'm very whiney...can you get me this...& that :lmao: but I can still do this  :haha:   I got three lipsticks & that Burberry dark spice palette :eyelove:  today...it cheered  me up but momentarily


 :lol: yesss that  sure works :lmao:  I got that Givenchy palette today too :eyelove: !! Three new lippies :stars: which ones!! My cart is already filled with lipsticks and continues to grow each time you get a box


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ^^^feel better! I can't imagine how a throat infection feels.  Sounds miserable.  :-D   Just play with your pretty things! LOL


 Thanks pretty!! It doesn't hurt much just no voice :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got that Givenchy palette today too
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You did!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just looking at it LOL!!! Let me know what you think of it. LIPSTICKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I can never have too many lipsticks...as you well know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I got Givency Le Rouge a porter in Violine Inspiration, Givenchy LE Gold package, YSL Pop Water in Dewy Red. I really love all of them. That Burberry eye palette is gorgeous & pigmented.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I should, just to make you laugh! I'm pretty sure they are in my yard. Thanks Sis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww I'm sorry you're not feeling well!!!   Hey---a box a day---open those suckers and feel much better!!!!!  I have amassed packages over the past two days and 
  another two arrived today.  Who does that??   I'm going to sit on the floor in the den and start opening boxes now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm looking at Hollywood!
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool if all the eyetints were released in a smaller travel size kit.  Maybe not, that would be expensive.


   That would be cute but I think they're pretty travel friendly as they are.  I love the slim packaging.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Take care!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a nasty, nasty day---steady rain and wind.  I've noticed the 3 of us got this cold/bug/whatever it is pretty close in time---too much virtual kissing & hugging


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww I'm sorry you're not feeling well!!!   Hey---a box a day---open those suckers and feel much better!!!!!  I have amassed packages over the past two days and
> another two arrived today.  *Who does that??*   I'm going to sit on the floor in the den and start opening boxes now.


  Vee does & just sends them to our houses


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Vee does & just sends them to our houses :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's a nasty, nasty day---steady rain and wind.  I've noticed the 3 of us got this cold/bug/whatever it is pretty close in time---too much virtual kissing & hugging








Just passing around the love!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]It's a nasty, nasty day---steady rain and wind.  I've noticed the 3 of us got this cold/bug/whatever it is pretty close in time--- * too much virtual kissing & hugging *[/COLOR] arty2:


 Ahahaha


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

LOL, and I'm still recovering from a bug from last week.

  Going off in search of local Armani later though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww Vee thanks hun, you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You need a hot toddy to go with the candlelight---you'll sleep through the night and awaken feeling like a new woman with some amazing makeup to play with!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ahahaha


   Muah!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Just passing around the love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You make me giggle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> LOL, and I'm still recovering from a bug from last week.
> 
> Going off in search of local Armani later though.


 Nasty thing going around!!!!   Armani just might render you a complete cure!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The woman is dangerous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  An in their recycle bins


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You need a hot toddy to go with the candlelight---you'll sleep through the night and awaken feeling like a new woman with some amazing makeup to play with!!!


  Yep, I think that will be happening here tonight


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 28, 2015)

Not planning to get it but I was curious about the Giorgio Armani signed brush.

  My counter put on instagram that they have the collection.  I will probably go check out the eye tints this week.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the Armani Eraser 2 concealer. Not sure how much a swatch actually helps for a concealer but here ya go. Its light weight sheer but buildable. It's a neutral shade with slight yellow undertones. It has a very slight light reflective slight sheen to it. It matches my skin tone & looks very natural. Its not like the TE at all. TE is much thicker & pinker.  I think I still like the YSL & the Givenchy Teint ones better, but this is nice for everyday. No creasing issues. I want to see how it effects my under eye area after a few uses.  Touche Eclat - top, Armani - bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you! Very helpful!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you! Very helpful!!


  Sure thing dear!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

I got the new palette and one of the new tints: #18. Swatches of the tint later, pics of palette soon. Too pretty to dig into!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 28, 2015)

have you considered doing armani maestro but 1 i think that one is pink? what shade is your te ? 1 ?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

Battle of the newly-released glittery taupes:


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

Photo of #18, Silver Mirage






  For some reason, I'm thinking a more glittery version of TF She Wolf?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

Now, some photo spam for the 2015 Armani Luxe is More Nude Eyeshadow and Contouring Face Palette.

  Comparison of the box to the Organica Palette:






  The palette comes in a velvet pouch with 2 applicators:












  Now, here's a look at the lovely golden palette:






  And showing the size differential to the Organica palette:


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

Photo Spam Part II:

  And finally.... the Luxe is More Palette:






  Please note, my photos are dark. That will be evident with the lower tier in the palette.

  Just drool at these shadows a bit:






  And there are 3 powders in a lower level- a beauty powder and 2 contouring powders. The black things are Armani sponges.






  Overall... yes, it's pricey. However, it's a great palette. Only the upper left lightest shade is a matte; I think the black eyeshadow is probably a satin. The rest are Armani shimmers- not overly glittery and awesome.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Photo Spam Part II:
> 
> And finally.... the Luxe is More Palette:
> 
> ...


Very nice!!  So tempting...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Battle of the newly-released glittery taupes:


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Very nice!!  So tempting...


 
  It's actually not _bad_ given the amount of product you get at $140.


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 28, 2015)

Ladies  Anyone bought the new ecstasy lacquers Saw them today on a blog   Packaging is gorgeous


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> beautylogicblog


  Spf 50 !


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 28, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i stopped chasing mac le stuff couple of years ago. i started buying other stuff like nars, chanel, dior, tf etc... that even if it is LE I still don't have to chase it I am getting too old for mac le drama


   Lmfao @ le drama  Totally agree  It's so frustrating I don't want to stay up late at night stalking makeup  Ive stalked Mac more than my own husband.   Their permanent line is good enough   And u know what's really good  The comfort cream  Talking abt the hubs, he stole my Jar If only it had anti aging benefits It's really good


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> beautylogicblog


  ohhh nice. 


  Is #18 Hollywood?


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh nice.
> 
> 
> Is #18 Hollywood?


 
  Nope, Silver Mirage.

  Hollywood is #17 and a light gold. It's pretty, but my initial thought was "that's the cream color everyone does."


----------



## katred (Oct 28, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> Ladies  Anyone bought the new ecstasy lacquers Saw them today on a blog   Packaging is gorgeous


  I have two. There are pics posted in the thread, so if you're on a computer, you can probably access them quickly through the gallery.   I'm very impressed. Beautiful coverage, great lasting stain, layerable colour. I want more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, I think that will be happening here tonight


    I so hope you feel better soon---you have to---your birthday is coming!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Battle of the newly-released glittery taupes:


   Pretty---I prefer the Armani!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Photo Spam Part II:
> 
> And finally.... the Luxe is More Palette:
> 
> ...


  _*Beautiful*_ palette Starletta!!!   ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> Packaging is gorgeous


   I have just one----Leather # 201 and I'm really enjoying it.  Good pigmentation. comfortable to wear and shine w/o stickiness.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm very impressed. Beautiful coverage, great lasting stain, layerable colour. *I want more.*


  Ditto!!!!!


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 29, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Photo Spam Part II:
> 
> And finally.... the Luxe is More Palette:
> 
> ...


 
  OMG the palette is gorgeous!! Are the shadows nicely pigmented?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yep!  By the truck load!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Aww, thanks hun!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 29, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> OMG the palette is gorgeous!! Are the shadows nicely pigmented?


 
  I haven't swatched yet, and the local counter didn't receive a tester.


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a couple Armani products 

  The solo eyeshadow 09 
  Hands down my FAVORITE eyeshadow I own


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 29, 2015)

I own 3 lipsticks and all three have those marks  They rub when u twists them up  I've never noticed   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  Sheer 202 Rouge ecstasy Incognito103 Rouge ecstasy Milano 202


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> Rouge ecstasy Milano 202


  All 3 look really beautiful on you!!! I really want to get 103 next.

  Yep, just a couple of mine have twisty marks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, thanks hun!


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 29, 2015)

Lip maestro in 202 and 400     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eye tint in 11 Rose ashes WHICH I LOVE!


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 29, 2015)

Solo in 09 On top   Rose ashes on bottom


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> I have a couple Armani products
> 
> The solo eyeshadow 09
> Hands down my FAVORITE eyeshadow I own
> ...


   I love your selections---they all look really great on you!!!  Do you have a fav of the 3????


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> All 3 look really beautiful on you!!! I really want to get 103 next.  Yep, just a couple of mine have twisty marks.


  103 is my favorite pink!


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  That's really very pretty![/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]  I love your selections---they all look really great on you!!!  Do you have a fav of the 3????[/COLOR]


  Definitely 103  If I had to pick one that's it  Haven't gone around to getting of the reds , I'm a neutral girl  And 400 lip maestro holds me down when I want to go bold


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

nudibelle said:


>


   Oh 400 is really pretty on you.  I have 402, Chinese Lacquer---it's more of an orange-red.  I think Rose Ashes is one  of the eye tints that I didn't get, that I wish I had.
  It keeps getting pushed further down on my wish list.  Too many pretty things to get!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> And 400 lip maestro holds me down when I want to go bold


   I would love a dupe for MAC Pink Plaid or Peach Stock, two of my favorite shades to wear w/a classic smokey eye.  I'm loading my Sephora cart for next weeks
  Sephora VIB Rouge sale and I think I might get a couple more Armani lippies.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2015)

Meddy you need armani blushes


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy you need armani blushes


  I was looking at them tonight but I couldn't decide.  Maybe I'll go for something pink to start???


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi [@]elegant-one[/@], which line of lipsticks is your 500 from?


----------



## Haviggi (Oct 30, 2015)

Luxe is more palette eyeshadow swatches! Under various lighting conditions exactly as they are shown in the palette! The eyeshadows were pigmented except from the top left and the bottom right which barely showed on my skin and their texture was drier than the others! The rest ( the majority ) were buttery textured and really pigmented! I loved the bottom row more with the great taupes but I can not justify these 2 shades and black and bluish silver which were also amazing for the price of the whole product so it's finally a skip.


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Luxe is more palette eyeshadow swatches! Under various lighting conditions exactly as they are shown in the palette! The eyeshadows were pigmented except from the top left and the bottom right which barely showed on my skin and their texture was drier than the others! The rest ( the majority ) were buttery textured and really pigmented! I loved the bottom row more with the great taupes but I can not justify these 2 shades and black and bluish silver which were also amazing for the price of the whole product so it's finally a skip.


   Skip for me too, nice but not fantastic for $140.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi @elegant-one, which line of lipsticks is your 500 from?


  The regular in the black case D'Armani


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty---I prefer the Armani!!!!!


  I think I'll get both. LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> The regular in the black case D'Armani


 
  I'm seeing a 500 Pink on Sephora, I think I'll try to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thank you @elegant-one


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm seeing a 500 Pink on Sephora, I think I'll try to get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  http://www.sephora.com/rouge-d-armani-lipstick-P393413?skuId=1360452

  Weird - its not the sheer pink. The link is the one I got.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.sephora.com/rouge-d-armani-lipstick-P393413?skuId=1360452
> 
> Weird - its not the sheer pink. The link is the one I got.


 
  Added it to my cart. Fingers crossed for the sale


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Added it to my cart. Fingers crossed for the sale


  Good! I didn't realize they had 2 500 numbers next to each other. How dumb is that!

  I also ordered 503 which is the sheer version of 500. Its really really pretty too. I haven't received my order yet though.


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  I would love a dupe for MAC Pink Plaid or Peach Stock, two of my favorite shades to wear w/a classic smokey eye.  I'm loading my Sephora cart for next weeks[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]  Sephora VIB [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]Rouge sale and I think I might get[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE] a couple more Armani lippies.[/COLOR]


   It's a must pink for me


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Good! I didn't realize they had 2 500 numbers next to each other. How dumb is that!  I also ordered 503 which is the sheer version of 500. Its really really pretty too. I haven't received my order yet though.


  It gets a bit confusing as one site just has numbers and one has names and then trying to match swatches. ... but you made it very straightforward


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It gets a bit confusing as one site just has numbers and one has names and then trying to match swatches. ... but you made it very straightforward


  Oh I know, it drove me crazy. Happy to help. Plus, I swatched a lot of them in person a bit ago, so that helped me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


    Easy skip.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> It's a must pink for me


   Thanks Nudi----it's in my cart!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I'll get both. LOL


   Ok you're just acting like me now



You can't go wrong with either or both!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.sephora.com/rouge-d-armani-lipstick-P393413?skuId=1360452
> 
> Weird - its not the sheer pink. The link is the one I got.


  I was trying to figure that out yesterday too!!  You would think they'd make taking our money much easier!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok my Armani thread sisters---I have every Tom Ford blush and more Chanel blushes than I can count, so it's time for me to give Armani blush a little love.  Can someone suggest an Armani blush for me as a good starting point.  I look horrid in purple but I love pink, orange, coral, etc.  Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh I know, it drove me crazy. Happy to help. Plus, I swatched a lot of them in person a bit ago, so that helped me. :kiss:


  I wish I could do that, it'd make life so much easier lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I wish I could do that, it'd make life so much easier lol


  I don't get to very often that's why I love posting all the pics & swatches because I know how much I rely on them.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok my Armani thread sisters---I have every Tom Ford blush and more Chanel blushes than I can count, so it's time for me to give Armani blush a little love.  Can someone suggest an Armani blush for me as a good starting point.  I look horrid in purple but I love pink, orange, coral, etc.  Thanks ladies!!!!!


  I need to know that as well. I swatched them in Nordies a long time ago & I know that I loved the shades but then I forgot & never got one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to know that as well. I swatched them in Nordies a long time ago & I know that I loved the shades but then I forgot & never got one.


   Pink would be a great starting point don't you think???


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pink would be a great starting point don't you think???


  Yes. I'm looking at swatches but I can't decide yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes. I'm looking at swatches but I can't decide yet.


   I started last night and couldn't decide either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


It really is hard relying on the color on a computer monitor.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I started last night and couldn't decide either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been looking for quite awhile now & can I just say that some mu bloggers just suck! They had wrong numbers/names/no numbers or names, some no swatches, they can't describe what the shade is on & on. It made deciding terrible.

  I may have to see them in person again. I thought for sure that I bought a blush or one of the bronzers but I looked & cannot find anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did find a beautiful pink ls 518 but I see that its been discontinued.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Luxe is more palette eyeshadow swatches! Under various lighting conditions exactly as they are shown in the palette! The eyeshadows were pigmented except from the top left and the bottom right which barely showed on my skin and their texture was drier than the others! The rest ( the majority ) were buttery textured and really pigmented! I loved the bottom row more with the great taupes but I can not justify these 2 shades and black and bluish silver which were also amazing for the price of the whole product so it's finally a skip.


  Nice, I'm going to play with mine this weekend. A nicely edited neutral palette is always nice to have.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I don't get to very often that's why I love posting all the pics & swatches because I know how much I rely on them.


   And you're great at it, Swatch Queen!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes. I'm looking at swatches but I can't decide yet.


  502, 506 , 305, 503 are beautiful  Those are my picks


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Those are my picks


  Thanks Monsy!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> And you're great at it, Swatch Queen!








 thanks hun!


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Those are my picks


  #503 is my pick as well! A beautiful, soft rose-pink!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2015)

I swatched two of them you can see them in the gallery


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2015)

Monsieuralex also has swatches of all the blushes


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I swatched two of them you can see them in the gallery


  I did a search but it doesn't bring it up


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2015)

Elegant i am on my phone now but will post them again tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I've been looking for quite awhile now & can I just say that some mu bloggers just suck! They had wrong numbers/names/no numbers or names, some no swatches, they can't describe what the shade is on & on. It made deciding terrible.
> 
> I may have to see them in person again. I thought for sure that I bought a blush or one of the bronzers but I looked & cannot find anything
> 
> ...


 One day a beautiful Armani blush that you forgot about completely is going to surface!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I did a search but it doesn't bring it up


   I found Monsy's swatches of Dolce & Daybreak---both look way too light for me.  I found one of Monsy's photos in the gallery and then selected "see all of Monsy's photos in this thread"


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Monsieuralex also has swatches of all the blushes


  Oh he's good---I think I'll try to find that video.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know about video i found them on his blog


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I don't know about video i found them on his blog


    Ok--I'll check there too --thanks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I did a search but it doesn't bring it up


   Here's 506 Sis---Pretty pink. Also--Sephora doesn't have the full shade range.
    http://charismafull.com/tag/giorgio-armani-beauty/

  ETA:  503 http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-daybreak-503-cheek-fabric-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

My ipad mini does not work well here but...  I ordered 506


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Added it to my cart. Fingers crossed for the sale eace:


  For some reason I don't understand, Sephora lists the regular and sheer formulas together...  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  I found Monsy'd swatches of Dolce & Daybreak---both look way too light for me.  I found one of Monsy's photos in the gallery and then selected "see all of Monsy's photos in this thread"[/COLOR]


  If you want a blush that's bolder, get 509. It's amazing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

katred said:


> If you want a blush that's bolder, get 509. It's amazing.


 I was so hoping you popped up here Katred.  I had just put 509 in my Nordies cart because Sephora didn't seem to have the full range.  Well your suggestion confirms my choice.   Thank you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered 506


   506 is gorgeous---I thought you'd like that one!!!!  It's in my basket for the sale




I'm ordering 509 from Nordies.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  506 is gorgeous---I thought you'd like that one!!!!  It's in my basket for the sale[/COLOR]    [COLOR=EE82EE]I'm ordering 509 from Nordies.[/COLOR]


Haha Yes!  I hope i love it. I feel crazy tonight ..... Mr. Merlot


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Haha Yes! I hope i love it. I feel crazy tonight ..... Mr. Merlot


   He's a great pal, that Mr Merlot!!!!


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]I was so hoping you popped up here Katred.  I had just put 509 in my Nordies cart because Sephora didn't seem to have the full range.  Well your suggestion confirms my choice.   Thank you!!!![/COLOR]


  It's going to look beautiful on you, I know it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

katred said:


> It's going to look beautiful on you, I know it.


  Awww thanks for that vote of confidence


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2015)

katred said:


> For some reason I don't understand, Sephora lists the regular and sheer formulas *together*... If you want a blush that's bolder, get 509. It's amazing.


   :sigh:


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/04/giorgio-armani-cheek-fabric-blush-and.html

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/02/giorgio-armani-beauty-new-cheek-fabric.html


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

I just ordered Armani Rouge Ecstasy Moisture lipstick in 400. I needed that gorgeous red in that red packaging


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks SOOOO much for the swatches & pics Monsy!!! It REALLY helps. 503 next for me.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)

I know i posted my swatches before and I do not know what happened to them but they are not in the gallery at all ?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks SOOOO much for the swatches & pics Monsy!!! It REALLY helps. 503 next for me.


  yes you will LOVE 503!!! it has the nicest glow ever 






  it is almost dupe for old blush formula number 10 (in case someone has that already)


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yes you will LOVE 503!!! it has the nicest glow ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's SO beautiful!!! I need it. I thought I did read that it was like the old 10. Cool! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 31, 2015)

I own this too, lovely color.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own this too, lovely color.


  I am glad you like it Ash! How are you doing?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  305 507 and 509 please!!! LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Lovely shades


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  That's the one that I found!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


   AWESOME swatches Monsy---thanks so much.  I've already claimed two of these.  Jumping into the rabbit hole head first!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Armani Rouge Ecstasy Moisture lipstick in 400. I needed that gorgeous red in that red packaging






It's so beautiful!!!!  Psst---I just noticed that I'm > 30,000 posts.  Didn't realize I had so much to talk about


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yes you will LOVE 503!!! it has the nicest glow ever
> 
> it is almost dupe for old blush formula number 10 (in case someone has that already)


  I have the old 10, it's a really nice shade.


----------



## Shars (Oct 31, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  These are beautiful. Charisma's swatch of 506 sealed that one for me. Loving 506 and 509 from above. I like 305 but I don't know how it would translate on a deeper skintone. I tend not to like my blushes sheer/not noticeable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> These are beautiful. Charisma's swatch of 506 sealed that one for me. Loving 506 and 509 from above. I like 305 but I don't know how it would translate on a deeper skintone. I tend not to like my blushes sheer/not noticeable.


   Ditto.  507 is also speaking to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

I just ordered 506----thought I should try one immediately.  This one is for research


----------



## katred (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just ordered 506----thought I should try one immediately.  This one is for research[/COLOR]:haha:


  We're not addicts. We're SCIENTISTS.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 1, 2015)

katred said:


> We're not addicts. We're SCIENTISTS.


   Yes. That is exactly what we have to keep telling ourselves. Over and over.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 1, 2015)

Ladies i hope you will love the blushes. If not blame it on me


----------



## Shars (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just ordered 506----thought I should try one immediately.  This one is for research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You've never steered us wrong so I trust you!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you ♡


----------



## Monsy (Nov 1, 2015)

Everything I tried from armani i loved except for the face primer  Also eye makeup remover is meh... bi facil is like 10 times better  Their fragrant body stuff is amazing   Are they reformulating or discounting glosses?  Those flash ones. They are gone from their site,  from nordies...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2015)

I saw all 3 of the new eye tints at Saks. I liked them all. I don't know that I need them all right now.  However, if they have them for the Sephora sale I will get them.  Do we know if these are all limited edition?


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Ladies i hope you will love the blushes. If not blame it on me


  I added 503 to my cart for the VIBR Sale! I've had my eye on it for a while. Always swatch it when I'm home and pass the armani counter in NM. I can't wait for next week to order it.


----------



## katred (Nov 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Everything I tried from armani i loved except for the face primer  Also eye makeup remover is meh... bi facil is like 10 times better  Their fragrant body stuff is amazing   Are they reformulating or discounting glosses?  Those flash ones. They are gone from their site,  from nordies...


  I feel like they just reformulated their glosses. The flash ones replaced the Gloss d'Armani formula (which I liked better), which itself was only available for about a year and a half before being replaced. Choose a formulation and stick with it, Armani.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw all 3 of the new eye tints at Saks. I liked them all. I don't know that I need them all right now.  However, if they have them for the Sephora sale I will get them.  Do we know if these are all limited edition?


  not sure...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

katred said:


> We're not addicts. *We're SCIENTISTS.*






.....and that my friends is our calling!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Ladies i hope you will love the blushes. If not blame it on me


  Can't go wrong with the Armani blushes.  They are a great formula.  I sold a few of mine b/c they were too light for me, but they were still wonderful quality.  I tried to get a photo of my 509, but the pics didn't capture it properly.  In most photos it just looks red, but in person there's a berry aspect to it in certain light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> not sure...


 Sephora doesn't  even have the ones released before these most recent 3, and I don't think they ever got Runway either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I think we'll be broke, mad scientists after all this "research" lol.*
> You've never steered us wrong so I trust you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Ladies i hope you will love the blushes. If not blame it on me






I trust you Monsy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

My blush shipped already!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

Hope you ladies that are ill are feeling much better  ️️️If not get better soon


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you for all the swatches seen some lovely colours


----------



## Anneri (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone here has Gold Copper eye tint from the permanent line? I swatched it today but it seemed a wee bit glittery on my hand? And I don't like to end up like poor Sara after trying Silver Mirage with glitter all over my face!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Does anyone here has Gold Copper eye tint from the permanent line? I swatched it today but it seemed a wee bit glittery on my hand? And I don't like to end up like poor Sara after trying Silver Mirage with glitter all over my face!


the runway one?  Which number?


----------



## katred (Nov 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Does anyone here has Gold Copper eye tint from the permanent line? I swatched it today but it seemed a wee bit glittery on my hand? And I don't like to end up like poor Sara after trying Silver Mirage with glitter all over my face!


  Do you mean Cold Copper? I have that one and I've had no issues with fallout. It gives a more metallic finish, so the shimmer adheres well to the base.   I saw Sara's review and now I'm scared that those shades would irritate my eyes. I had a slight reaction to Zenith, which is the only sparkly finish eye tint I own.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 3, 2015)

katred said:


> Do you mean Cold Copper? I have that one and I've had no issues with fallout. It gives a more metallic finish, so the shimmer adheres well to the base.   I saw Sara's review and now I'm scared that those shades would irritate my eyes. I had a slight reaction to Zenith, which is the only sparkly finish eye tint I own.


  Yes, I meant Cold Copper. Thank you for your advice, Katred! I swatched the new shades yesterday and Silver Mirage is definitely the most glittery of the three new ones. The other ones seem fine. Sadly the colour of SM is the most unique one - it's a nearly duochrome silvery taupe.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2015)

I swatched the new tints yesterday.  I honestly liked 17 the best, 18 was silver on me, and 16 was almost a rosy color.  I think I might skip these.  Thepics I took, don't show the colors clear enough.  When I look at my swatches, I want 18, and can definitely see the taupe.  On my hand it looked plain silver.  

  These might not help, but here they are. In order 16 17/18 18
  Ignore the swatch in the middle, I accidently combined 17 and 18. 
  17 is the middle swatch on the bottom row (or first row/ vertical row on the left).  Underneath that is stud, and above that is the other new Nars shadow. STud is a must have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

This Armani Blush 506 is so pigmented and multi skin tone friendly!!!!  Thank you for the recommendation, and thanks to 'C' for the great swatches on her blog.  I'm looking forward to ordering
# 509 soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I swatched the new tints yesterday.  I honestly liked 17 the best, 18 was silver on me, and 16 was almost a rosy color.  I think I might skip these.  Thepics I took, don't show the colors clear enough.  When I look at my swatches, I want 18, and can definitely see the taupe.  On my hand it looked plain silver.
> 
> These might not help, but here they are. In order 16 17/18 18
> Ignore the swatch in the middle, I accidently combined 17 and 18.
> 17 is the middle swatch on the bottom row (or first row/ vertical row on the left).  Underneath that is stud, and above that is the other new Nars shadow. STud is a must have.


   Thanks so much Pretty!!!  I know exactly what you mean about taupe looking silver, and silver looking taupe on camera.  I'm in the market for a nice taupe liq E/S and this one might just fit the bill.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I swatched the new tints yesterday.  I honestly liked 17 the best, 18 was silver on me, and 16 was almost a rosy color.  I think I might skip these.  Thepics I took, don't show the colors clear enough.  When I look at my swatches, I want 18, and can definitely see the taupe.  On my hand it looked plain silver.
> 
> These might not help, but here they are. In order 16 17/18 18
> Ignore the swatch in the middle, I accidently combined 17 and 18.
> 17 is the middle swatch on the bottom row (or first row/ vertical row on the left).  Underneath that is stud, and above that is the other new Nars shadow. STud is a must have.


  Thank you for the lovely swatches.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anyone played with the new brushes yet? I ordered the sculpting one because I'm weak.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Has anyone played with the new brushes yet? I ordered the sculpting one because I'm weak.


  Did you!!!! I WANT that one too!!! I need to know if its soft, so let us know when you get it please


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did you!!!! I WANT that one too!!! I need to know if its soft, so let us know when you get it please


  It's VERY soft and blends like a dream!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 5, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Thanks for the pic and review! Do you know if It is significantly thicker/fluffier than the Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush?

  http://www.sephora.com/ambient-powder-brush-P377724?skuId=1489376


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 5, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It's VERY soft and blends like a dream!!


  Unsee! Unsee!! That looks like a beauty...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 5, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  man...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> man...


   Nice isn't it???  That would be good for use w/the Guerlain $$$$$$ powder.


----------



## sungelly87 (Nov 6, 2015)

Question, I'm NC20-25 which Master Corrector and Retouch should I get? I'm thinking 3 for the Retouch and Pink for Corrector?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 6, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thanks for the pic and review! Do you know if It is significantly thicker/fluffier than the Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush?
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/ambient-powder-brush-P377724?skuId=1489376


  It's softer and a bit thicker (and wider and it's widest point) but NOT significantly so. It didn't happen yesterday when I first used it, but today I did notice a few hairs come off on my face, so that's given me a bit of pause.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It's softer and a bit thicker (and wider and it's widest point) but NOT significantly so. It didn't happen yesterday when I first used it, but today I did notice a few hairs come off on my face, so that's given me a bit of pause.


  Thank you so much for the info! I have so many brushes, I don't want to have duplicates or semi-duplicates (a lot of brushes are being ignored as is). The hairs' shedding is a bit concerning, especially if it becomes a long-term issue with use. Please keep us updated. Hopefully, it won't happen again!


----------



## ashievic (Nov 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I own this too, lovely color.
> I am glad you like it Ash! How are you doing?


Went hiking, and fell, so I need to be-dazzle a walker!!!! I am such a klutz, but I look pretty!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Went hiking, and fell, so I need to be-dazzle a walker!!!! I am such a klutz, but I look pretty!!!!!


  What?!? How?!?


----------



## ashievic (Nov 6, 2015)

I tripped over my two left feet, twisted my knee and hip. Of course it doesn't help I have a tibia torsion metatarsus attuctis or however it is spelled from being too comfy in my Mama's womb, literally. So I am walking like a very elderly person, ugh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I tripped over my two left feet, twisted my knee and hip. Of course it doesn't help I have a tibia torsion metatarsus attuctis or however it is spelled from being too comfy in my Mama's womb, literally. So I am walking like a very elderly person, ugh.


 Are you back home/  Who's taking care of you?  I wanna make you a cup of tea


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I tripped over my two left feet, twisted my knee and hip. Of course it doesn't help I have a tibia torsion metatarsus attuctis or however it is spelled from being too comfy in my Mama's womb, literally. So I am walking like a very elderly person, ugh.


  Oh no! So sorry to hear this...hope you mend quickly. Sounds pretty painful.


----------



## katred (Nov 6, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I tripped over my two left feet, twisted my knee and hip. Of course it doesn't help I have a tibia torsion metatarsus attuctis or however it is spelled from being too comfy in my Mama's womb, literally. So I am walking like a very elderly person, ugh.









So sorry to hear about your woes. I hope you heal quickly, but until then, I think you should recline like a queen on a divan with all your cosmetic finery there to cheer you.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 7, 2015)

I am stuck in AZ, since I can't sit for long periods of time, as in flying for 5-6 hours would be. It was great when I was school or yes, at a bar, when I could show people how I can turn my one foot 180 degrees so it was gong backwards. I grew up thinking everyone could do that. Now as I have gotten older, it is a pain, truly, ugh. It was being carried down the mountain that was comical. Nothing broken, but gosh it stings like all heck. So I am spending my days putzing with my makeup and doing my nails.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I tripped over my two left feet, twisted my knee and hip. Of course it doesn't help I have a tibia torsion metatarsus attuctis or however it is spelled from being too comfy in my Mama's womb, literally. So I am walking like a very elderly person, ugh.


  Hope you ok now ash  How are you


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am stuck in AZ, since I can't sit for long periods of time, as in flying for 5-6 hours would be. It was great when I was school or yes, at a bar, when I could show people how I can turn my one foot 180 degrees so it was gong backwards. I grew up thinking everyone could do that. Now as I have gotten older, it is a pain, truly, ugh. It was being carried down the mountain that was comical. Nothing broken, but gosh it stings like all heck. So I am spending my days putzing with my makeup and doing my nails.


  So sorry to hear! Hope your recovery time isn't going to be too long so you can get back to business as usual. It's a good thing though you have all that makeup and nail polish to play with lol.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought I was better, so I decided to clean out the storage unit in AZ. I am back to my be-dazzled walker. I am trying to move into another place in AZ. Ugh, what a pain, especially since I am not here half the time. The snow birds are back, so rent has zoomed out of sight.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Monsy (Nov 16, 2015)

Hahahha   I think i want to pick up lighter shade of luminous silk for their f&f


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 
  Huh!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 16, 2015)

Monkey will probably dissappear with the use . Armani should really release some amazing highlighter


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Maybe it's Asia exclusive?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Maybe it's Asia exclusive?


 I think so!! For Year of the monkey!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    A monkey?  Yes it makes sense---2016 will be the Year of the Monkey according to the Chinese zodiac & starts Feb 8, 2016.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think so!! For Year of the monkey!!


  Yep-----



You're correct Vee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think i want to pick up lighter shade of luminous silk for their f&f


    Are you getting anything from the YSL sale????


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 16, 2015)

Anyone else thinking of the new brushes for F&F?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you getting anything from the YSL sale????


  I Do not even know when the sales are, I still didn't get card in the mail


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I Do not even know when the sales are, I still didn't get card in the mail


    Mine just arrived today.   11/19 - 12 /6


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I don't want a monkey on my face powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just don't want him sitting in that powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I don't want a monkey on my face powder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I knew this would probably evoke memories of Monkey Balls for you!!!


----------



## Genn (Nov 16, 2015)

He reminds me of curious George .


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Genn said:


> He reminds me of curious George .







Yes---he's kinda a cute but better on a mug or a tee-shirt.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Genn said:


> He reminds me of curious George .


  I can see that lol  





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Yes---he's kinda a cute but *better on a mug or a tee-shirt*.[/COLOR]


   Yes!   It's more cartoonish than when Chantecaille does it. Sweet but out of place, somehow.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 17, 2015)

Genn said:


> He reminds me of curious George .


    Yes!!   that's where I think I've seen him before....


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A monkey?  Yes it makes sense---2016 will be the Year of the Monkey according to the Chinese zodiac & starts Feb 8, 2016.
> Ahh ok, makese sense. I had to blow it up to make sure I was seeing correctly.
> 
> 
> ...


  he does!


----------



## ThatGaze (Nov 17, 2015)

Monkey cracked me up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's more cartoonish than when Chantecaille does it. Sweet but out of place, somehow.


   I can appreciate an Elephant more


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I can appreciate an Elephant more[/COLOR]:haha:


  lol


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have to admit that I kinda love the monkey.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I have to admit that I kinda love the monkey.


   Nothing wrong with that, it's cute!!


----------



## Haviggi (Nov 17, 2015)

Luxe is more palette eye tints ant lip maestro reviews  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/11/armani-luxe-is-more-holiday-collection.html?m=1 Yesterday I tested the new  ecstasy lacquer in maharajah! Amazing feeling on the lips ,non sticky formula and impressive color pay off! Definately going for 500 and 502 !!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 17, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Yesterday I tested the new ecstasy lacquer in maharajah! Amazing feeling on the lips ,non sticky formula and impressive color pay off! Definately going for 500 and 502 !!


 
  FWIW, I agree with Sabrina 100%. It's a total splurge, most people can pull similar shades from their collection... but it's Armani. It's just special. I don't regret my purchase; it's easy-to-wear shimmer that's daytime appropriate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Yesterday I tested the new ecstasy lacquer in maharajah! Amazing feeling on the lips ,non sticky formula and impressive color pay off! Definately going for 500 and 502 !!


   Pretty pics & swatches.   I only have one o the Ecstasy Laquers----Leather # 201 & I finally purchased Eye Tint #18 Silver Mirage.  I'll try to remember to swatch it soon.


----------



## sungelly87 (Nov 19, 2015)

It's sale time! 20% on the Armani website with code Armani20


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> It's sale time! 20% on the Armani website with code Armani20


  Are you getting anything? I keep adding and removing from my cart lol.
  For sure I want the eye tint trio and the runway eye tint I never picked up.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 19, 2015)

The other day I swatched all holiday eye tints and got Hollywood.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These are all three top to bottom #16, 17 & 18. 18 is a lovely duochrome and 16 is a good dupe for Rose Popillia. I love 17 though - it's a great nude shadow for me - neutral with a little oomph! (I also reviewed them if anyone is interested in that.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are you getting anything? I keep adding and removing from my cart lol.
> For sure I want the eye tint trio and the runway eye tint I never picked up.


   Pity that they had a 15% off sale before the Sephora sale.  I got a few things then----including one of the new brushes.  I also purchased Eye Tint # 18, the most unique to 
  my collection of eye tints.  I have the Runway eye tint and I've yet to use it------PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> These are all three top to bottom #16, 17 & 18. 18 is a lovely duochrome and 16 is a good dupe for Rose Popillia. I love 17 though - it's a great nude shadow for me - neutral with a little oomph! (I also reviewed them if anyone is interested in that.)


   Thanks for the swatches Anneri!!!  I actually like the way #18 looks on you.  Excellent review of the holiday products!!!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 19, 2015)

When does the 20% end?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

I couldn't ignore the sale notice Email but I did exercise some restraint---I only picked up another Luminous Silk foundation and a new Lip Maestro in Orient, #406.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pity that they had a 15% off sale before the Sephora sale.  I got a few things then----including one of the new brushes.  I also purchased Eye Tint # 18, the most unique to
> my collection of eye tints.  I have the Runway eye tint and I've yet to use it------*PRODUCT OVERLOAD*!!!!!


  Talk about product overload - I think I'm buying makeup in my sleep because I looked through my lipstick stash and found colors I don't remember wanting or buying! Lol.

  How do you like the brush? Is it good quality worth the price? Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Talk about product overload *- I think I'm buying makeup in my sleep b*ecause I looked through my lipstick stash and found colors I don't remember wanting or buying! Lol.
> 
> How do you like the brush? Is it good quality worth the price? Thanks!






I actually picked up two brushes---the old foundation brush and the new blush brush.  I've used the foundation brush but I've not yet used the blush brush----it's well made, and soft & fluffy like a tiny white kitten.  Hopefully I'll see how kitty performs soon when I use the Armani blushes that I recently purchased.  I like using the designer's tools w/their products.  I know, I know---I'm twisted that way----I've just always imagined that they design the tools to suit there products and fit their compacts etc., so I often stay true to that notion.


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I couldn't ignore the sale notice Email but I did exercise some restraint---I only picked up another Luminous Silk foundation and a new Lip Maestro in Orient, #406.


  Well I had decided I would get the GA items I was going to get from Sephora during GA's sale so I picked them up earlier. Two of the blushes (506 and 509), the eye tint trio and a Rouge Ecstasy in 306 Amber. I got the funky free concealer brush as a GWP. Their GWP from last 20% sale was wayyy better IMO.

  Edit: I meant to say I decided I would delay getting the GA items I was going to get from Sephora (during the VIB sale) until this GA sale lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> According to the email, it ends December 8th! That's a good two and a half weeks of sale. Sephora could learn from this!
> Well I had decided I would get the GA items I was going to get from Sephora during GA's sale so I picked them up earlier. Two of the blushes (506 and 509), the eye tint trio and a Rouge Ecstasy in 306 Amber. I got the funky free concealer brush as a GWP. Their GWP from last 20% sale was wayyy better IMO.






We got the exact same blushes!!!!   How do you like Amber????   You did real good mama!!!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I actually picked up two brushes---the old foundation brush and the new blush brush.  I've used the foundation brush but I've not yet used the blush brush----it's well made, and soft & fluffy like a tiny white kitten.  Hopefully I'll see how kitty performs soon when I use the Armani blushes that I recently purchased.  I like using the designer's tools w/their products.  I know, I know---I'm twisted that way----I've just always imagined that they design the tools to suit there products and fit their compacts etc., so I often stay true to that notion.


  Nice!! I have the old foundation brush too, but in true makeup hoarder fashion, I have only looked at and admired it so far, and haven't used it. I have my eye on the blush brush and/or the contouring brush. The 20% off promo makes the prices more palatable. I hope you like your new kitty when you use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No shame in wanting the tools to match the makeup - you are in very understanding company here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So far I have one of the new reformulated blushes, the 502 which I really like. I might pick up one more and one of the eye tints. But I'm gearing up for Black Friday and Cyber Monday and still recovering from the Sephora sale. So, I'm not sure how big my F&F order will be. #makeupprobz


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We got the exact same blushes!!!!   How do you like Amber????   You did real good mama!!!!!


  I only just ordered them today lol. But I was going off of the swatches below from the Weekend Ramblings blog! I wanted to pick up Cashmere as well but I was trying to be good lol. I also wanted the 507 blush but I have so many blushes in that family! 509 and 506 were less dupable to my stash.









  ETA the source of the swatches:  http://www.weekendramblings.com/2013/12/giorgio-armani-rouge-ecstasy-lipsticks-swatches-photos.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Nice!! I have the old foundation brush too, but in true makeup hoarder fashion, I have only looked at and admired it so far, and haven't used it. I have my eye on the blush brush and/or the contouring brush. The 20% off promo makes the prices more palatable. I hope you like your new kitty when you use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I briefly lusted after the contour brush but I wish it were on a handle, which I prefer, so for that reason I'm skipping it.  My Chanel angled brush is getting the job done for now.
  It seems we rarely, if ever have time to recover from these sales.  20% off plus a meaningful % cash back gets me every time.  #makeupprobz


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I only just ordered them today lol. But I was going off of the swatches below from the Weekend Ramblings blog! I wanted to pick up Cashmere as well but I was trying to be good lol. I also wanted the 507 blush but I have so many blushes in that family! 509 and 506 were less dupable to my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Oh I see!  Great swatches!  Thanks for sharing them here.  I would like an Armani blush in the orange/coral/peach family.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 19, 2015)

meddy 503 is peachy but too light for you. sadly. it is so pretty


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I briefly lusted after the contour brush *but I wish it were on a handle*, which I prefer, so for that reason I'm skipping it.  My Chanel angled brush is getting the job done for now.
> It seems we rarely, if ever have time to recover from these sales.  20% off plus a meaningful % cash back gets me every time.  #makeupprobz


  That's one of my misgivings about the brush. I prefer handles too. My handle-less brushes often get ignored and they I can't put them in some of my brush holders. I have the Chanel brush; it shed a couple of times so I put it on a time out, but I love its size (larger than most) and brush density. And cash back gets me every time too, even though recently my new pop up blocker has been causing issues with Mr Rebates even when I have disabled it.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I actually picked up two brushes---the old foundation brush and the new blush brush.  I've used the foundation brush but I've not yet used the blush brush----it's well made, and soft & fluffy like a tiny white kitten.  Hopefully I'll see how kitty performs soon when I use the Armani blushes that I recently purchased.  I like using the designer's tools w/their products.  I know, I know---I'm twisted that way----I've just always imagined that they design the tools to suit there products and fit their compacts etc., so I often stay true to that notion.


  Oooh, one more question. I promise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know what country the new brushes are actually made in? Are they from Japan? Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> *That's one of my misgivings about the brush. I prefer handles too*. My handle-less brushes often get ignored and they I can't put them in some of my brush holders. I have the Chanel brush; it shed a couple of times so I put it on a time out, but I love its size (larger than most) and brush density. And cash back gets me every time too, even though recently my new pop up blocker has been causing issues with Mr Rebates even when I have disabled it.


 EXACTLY-----what were they thinking with  that half-moon bristle holder



I was thinking that perhaps I could fit it in he square glass decanter that holds my short handled brushes but that's pretty full as it is, and that brush looks pretty dense.  It's nice to look at but not too pragmatic.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm now debating last year's holiday palette and the blush brush. I love that there's a brush as the GWP!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> When does the 20% end?


  Until Dec 8-----I just checked the Email.  You have to spend $75 to get the 20% off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm now debating last year's holiday palette and the blush brush. I love that there's a brush as the GWP!


  The blush brush is nice.  You can also get a concealer brush if you spend $150 but  that offer is for today only.  I also got Cheek Fabric # 200.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Placed my one and only order: last year's holiday palette, the Runway Eye Tint, and Eye Tint in Sunset.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Placed my one and only order: last year's holiday palette, the Runway Eye Tint, and Eye Tint in Sunset.


   Nice picks.  I've forgotten what that palette is like but I do have those eye tints---hope you like them a lot.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 19, 2015)

Anybody else having trouble with their web-site? I'm stuck it won't let me place an order...hello?! Here, I'm trying to give you guys my money...!


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Anybody else having trouble with their web-site? I'm stuck it won't let me place an order...hello?! Here, I'm trying to give you guys my money...!


  Let me try now.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

I encountered a payment error message and then a server error with Chrome browser, but was able to successfully place an order with Internet Explorer. I bought Designer Lift #2 and Eye Tint #17 (I wasn't sure if I should get this one or #18, but I have Flannel which seems similar to #18 in TheBeautyLookBook's swatches).


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> Anybody else having trouble with their web-site? I'm stuck it won't let me place an order...hello?! Here, I'm trying to give you guys my money...!


    Oh no---I ordered earlier and had no problems.  I've already gotten my shipping notice. I hope it works out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I encountered a payment error message and then a server error with Chrome browser, but was able to successfully place an order with Internet Explorer. I bought Designer Lift #2 and Eye Tint #17 (I wasn't sure if I should get this one or #18, but I have Flannel which seems similar to #18 in TheBeautyLookBook's swatches).


   Glad you were able to place your order!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you were able to place your order!!!


  Thank you! My wallet may not be happy, but I am!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice picks.  I've forgotten what that palette is like but I do have those eye tints---hope you like them a lot.


 
  It's the one with the blue velvet clutch/pouch. 3 neutral shadows, all-over powder.

  Because I need more neutral shadows like.... yeah.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's the one with the blue velvet clutch/pouch. 3 neutral shadows, all-over powder.
> 
> *Because I need more neutral shadows like.... yeah.*


   Ok---I recall that one now---NICE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you! My wallet may not be happy, but I am!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 20, 2015)

$80 for a trio of buttery, pigmented neutral metallics plus a powder sounds reasonable, so I'm happy with it. Same with the two Eye Tints. Unlike the Sephora sale, where I felt like I had unfinished business, I know I'm done with this one.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 23, 2015)

It took a few days, but I was finally able to place my order.  I purchased the trio eye tints (my first eye tints...fingers crossed) and one of the lip maestros.  Also my first... I'm looking forward to testing them out... is there anything to avoid while using the eye tints? I have nightmares of a big mess on my lids...


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 23, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> It took a few days, but I was finally able to place my order.  I purchased the trio eye tints (my first eye tints...fingers crossed) and one of the lip maestros.  Also my first... I'm looking forward to testing them out... is there anything to avoid while using the eye tints? I have nightmares of a big mess on my lids...




They set pretty quickly- I like to dab a bit of product, then blend out _immediately._ You maybe have 20-30 seconds before it sets for the day. So, I haven't had an experience that I want to avoid with them!


----------



## RuLaRu (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone !,

I haven't bought from Armani in about a year or two due to me getting an interview to work for them but turning it down haha, now i feel awkward shopping at the counter for some reason, incase they know my face and ask why i turned down the job haha. Anyway Im considering buying one of the large new maestro brushes either the blush brush or the face brush but being a big brush collector Im worried the quality is poor, these brushes are really high in price in the uk and they are in the same price category as tom ford brushes, they say they are made in a tradition Japanese way which means i want to compare them to my other Japanese made brushes i have from Chikuhodo, Suqqu etc.

Have any of you tried them ? i had a read of the thread and saw that some of you mentioned that Armani were giving away the cheek brush as a gift with purchase ? that worries me to be honest as i don't understand why a company would giveaway an expensive brush like that, worries my that the quality is lacking. give me your thoughts on them guys as it would be really helpful !!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> Hello Everyone !,
> 
> I haven't bought from Armani in about a year or two due to me getting an interview to work for them but turning it down haha, now i feel awkward shopping at the counter for some reason, incase they know my face and ask why i turned down the job haha. Anyway Im considering buying one of the large new maestro brushes either the blush brush or the face brush but being a big brush collector Im worried the quality is poor, these brushes are really high in price in the uk and they are in the same price category as tom ford brushes, they say they are made in a tradition Japanese way which means i want to compare them to my other Japanese made brushes i have from Chikuhodo, Suqqu etc.
> 
> Have any of you tried them ? i had a read of the thread and saw that some of you mentioned that Armani were giving away the cheek brush as a gift with purchase ? that worries me to be honest as i don't understand why a company would giveaway an expensive brush like that, worries my that the quality is lacking. give me your thoughts on them guys as it would be really helpful !!



The GWP blush brush isnt the new one.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

RuLaRu said:


> Hello Everyone !,
> 
> I haven't bought from Armani in about a year or two due to me getting an interview to work for them but turning it down haha, now i feel awkward shopping at the counter for some reason, incase they know my face and *ask why i turned down the job *haha. Anyway Im considering buying one of the large new maestro brushes either the blush brush or the face brush but being a big brush collector Im worried the quality is poor, these brushes are really high in price in the uk and they are in the same price category as tom ford brushes, they say they are made in a tradition Japanese way which means i want to compare them to my other Japanese made brushes i have from Chikuhodo, Suqqu etc.
> 
> Have any of you tried them ? i had a read of the thread and saw that some of you mentioned that Armani were giving away the cheek brush as a gift with purchase ? that worries me to be honest as i don't understand why a company would giveaway an expensive brush like that, worries my that the quality is lacking. give me your thoughts on them guys as it would be really helpful !!



Why DID you turn down the job?


----------



## RuLaRu (Nov 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The GWP blush brush isnt the new one.



Ah that makes far more sense, thank you


----------



## RuLaRu (Nov 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Why DID you turn down the job?



Im currently in fourth year at university and i need all my spare time i can get to study haha, which is sad because i really like the customer interaction and makeup work is second nature to me .


----------



## ashievic (Nov 25, 2015)

I love the blue ouch from last years Holiday. It is great for a little clutch for an evening out. I am debating about getting another jar of the $$$ foundation. But it would save me 80.00 off. Need to ponder.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love the blue ouch from last years Holiday. It is great for a little clutch for an evening out. I am debating about getting another jar of the $$$ foundation. But it would save me 80.00 off. Need to ponder.




I got mine yesterday and love it! You must take less stuff than I to be able to functionally use the pouch- but I love petting it.


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love *the blue ouch* from last years Holiday. It is great for a little clutch for an evening out. I am debating about getting another jar of the $$$ foundation. But it would save me 80.00 off. Need to ponder.



This might be my favourite typo of all time. 

But I agree, it's a great little item and made the price of the palette much easier to swallow.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just to follow up.... I was really iffy on my purchase of the Luxe is More palette.

It's _awesome_.  I use it almost every single day. It is expensive, but it's worth it.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Just to follow up.... I was really iffy on my purchase of the Luxe is More palette.
> 
> It's _awesome_.  I use it almost every single day. It is expensive, but it's worth it.



Yay! All of the negative talk about this palette was getting me down. I recently used one of my NM gift cards on this, and I was worried that I made the wrong purchase. But I do love it and feel it is special. And as a major Armani fan, I treasure it even more.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 3, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Yay! All of the negative talk about this palette was getting me down. I recently used one of my NM gift cards on this, and I was worried that I made the wrong purchase. But I do love it and feel it is special. And as a major Armani fan, I treasure it even more.



It's a great palette and I really feel bad that there's all of this negative talk about it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm a little disappointed with the eye tints. Maybe it's just user error and I have to experiment more with them, but I'm not too happy with the look I'm getting. I feel like they are super sparkly and the color is sheer at the same time. Maybe I am supposed to use them with something else?


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 4, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the eye tints. Maybe it's just user error and I have to experiment more with them, but I'm not too happy with the look I'm getting. I feel like they are super sparkly and the color is sheer at the same time. Maybe I am supposed to use them with something else?



Which one/s do you have and what brush are you using? They are sparkly but definitely not sheer.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2015)

I have the trio set, 2, 7, and 12.  I have been using my finger to blend them out. What brush have you been using?

And now that I look at my box closely, there is a graphic tutorial that shows where to apply them on the eye!  I think I need to play with them more...that 12 is super sparkly, though. I don't know what I was thinking!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 5, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have the trio set, 2, 7, and 12.  I have been using my finger to blend them out. What brush have you been using?
> 
> And now that I look at my box closely, there is a graphic tutorial that shows where to apply them on the eye!  I think I need to play with them more...that 12 is super sparkly, though. I don't know what I was thinking!!



I have 7 and 11. I don't think that 7 suits me but I'll try to find picture of me wearing 11. I'm using this brush (for these and for all other liquid/cream eyeshadows):





I don't know how to change the size 

I apply the eyeshadow with the applicator in the centre of my lid and then blend it with the brush. Sometimes I apply a second layer.

Edit: 
View attachment 50461


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 5, 2015)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have the trio set, 2, 7, and 12.  I have been using my finger to blend them out. What brush have you been using?
> 
> And now that I look at my box closely, there is a graphic tutorial that shows where to apply them on the eye!  I think I need to play with them more...that 12 is super sparkly, though. I don't know what I was thinking!!



I use one of several different brushes with them.... I use a concealer-style brush (aka MAC 242) to spread a thin, even coat, and a blending brush to (obviously) blend. I love the Tints!

I think 12 is heavily skintone dependent. It makes me look ethereal since I'm so deathly pale.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you Starletta and mkoparanova!!  I have similar brushes so I will try both and see what happens.  Specktrettes are the best help!


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 6, 2015)

I fell in love in Eye Tints  I bought three from limited edition: 16, 17 and 19 - and they're really gorgeous!

I want more of the permanent collection: 08, 11 and maybe 12 

Flannel on the lid with other mac's eyeshadows:





Rose Ashes:




Silver Mirage:


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 6, 2015)

And 
Hollywood:





Platinum Rose:


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Seven of Nine - You look so gorgeous in all of them!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2015)

Lovely, Seven of Nine!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 7, 2015)

I agree- those eye looks are gorgeous!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Seven of Nine - You look so gorgeous in all of them!!!



they are all so beautiful


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 7, 2015)

Seven Of Nine said:


> And
> Hollywood:
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous eye looks! Do you have a favorite among the new LE shades?


----------



## Haviggi (Dec 7, 2015)

Do we know when the new Maestro Glow foundation will be released ?


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 8, 2015)

Seven of Nine- 
I agree with the others. Beautiful!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 8, 2015)

haviggi said:


> do we know when the new maestro glow foundation will be released ?



i can not wait!


----------



## Haviggi (Dec 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i can not wait!


Me too!! I saw on Really Rees Instagram account that she is testing it ! So it may not take so long !


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2015)

That one and new beige from chanel


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> That one and new beige from chanel



Same here! These are the two new foundations I am looking most forward too. And the timing is perfect because my original Armani Maestro had to be tossed because it was exposed to a lot of heat and sunlight during the CA heatwaves and turned.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 19, 2015)

View attachment 50678


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2015)

I just ordered the GA sculpting brush. Got it for 20% off at Saks.

What new Chanel Beige Monsy?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered the GA sculpting brush. Got it for 20% off at Saks.
> 
> What new Chanel Beige Monsy?



Oh, I'd love to know what you think of the brush! The prices are crazy, but they look really tempting.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 19, 2015)

I think she means the Les Beiges foundation? ^^


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think she means the Les Beiges foundation? ^^



I thought so but wanted to be sure. Thanks Nay!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, I'd love to know what you think of the brush! The prices are crazy, but they look really tempting.



I've been wanting that brush forever but with the 20% off I couldn't resist. Meddy got it awhile ago & loved it.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered the GA sculpting brush. Got it for 20% off at Saks.
> 
> What new Chanel Beige Monsy?



http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113041-Chanel-Les-beige-healthy-glow-foundation


----------



## Haviggi (Dec 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 50678


omg it looks really glowy!!!


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Dec 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Seven of Nine - You look so gorgeous in all of them!!!





awickedshape said:


> Lovely, Seven of Nine!





JerseyGirl said:


> I agree- those eye looks are gorgeous!





Monsy said:


> they are all so beautiful





shadowaddict said:


> Seven of Nine-
> I agree with the others. Beautiful!!



Thank you Ladies! 


bunnypoet said:


> Absolutely gorgeous eye looks! Do you have a favorite among the new LE shades?


Thanks!  Hollywood is the prettiest of this LE.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 1, 2016)

new maestro glow is up on nordies!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.pixiwoo.com/2015/12/armani-maestro-glow-foundation.html


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> http://www.pixiwoo.com/2015/12/armani-maestro-glow-foundation.html



Nice review! I have pale skin, but with yellow undertones, so I'll have to get a sample before splurging. It sounds nice though if you have the right skin type.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 2, 2016)

I am also very light with strong yellow undertones. I am debating between 02 and 04


----------



## katred (Jan 2, 2016)

New Rouge d'Armani shades? Anyone seen them in person?

https://instagram.com/p/BADZI_RxZiF/


----------



## nudibelle (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought luminous silk during christmas

omg it's so beautiful 
ladies, what do u use to apply 
I tried a stippling brush and it didn't look right 
so far I've used my fingers 

any application tips?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 3, 2016)

you need thicker denser brush for it


----------



## katred (Jan 5, 2016)

Found a few more IG posts about the Rouge d'Armani relaunch. I swear that finding out news about this brand should qualify one to become a detective. 

As as far as I can tell, these are known as the 2016 Signature Collection. The one link has swatches, but they're not really helpful since the picture is so heavily filtered. ������������������

launching in... Who knows? One of the flagship Armani stores in the US says they have them already. 

https://instagram.com/p/BAFFnGWH46o/

https://instagram.com/p/-lrkazr21i/

https://instagram.com/p/_dHBi4miTh/

https://instagram.com/p/_jXskRt2_6/


----------



## beautycool (Jan 9, 2016)

I have the silk and love it  I use it with my fingers ) I'm really wanting the powder though  foundation powder


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2016)

http://juju83.blog.me/
she has review of maestro glow


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2016)

summer 2016


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 51311
> 
> 
> 
> summer 2016



That promo pic is just gorgeous!


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 13, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 51311
> 
> 
> 
> summer 2016


That bronzer highlighter!


----------



## ashievic (Jan 14, 2016)

I am safe from the summer collection. My wallet is also happy.


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2016)

Probably a little too brown-toned for my skin in general, but one or two of the lipsticks is a possibility. It is a lovely, natural looking collection, though.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 14, 2016)

My maestro glow foundation should arrive tomorrow can't wait to try it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

love!





Monsy said:


> View attachment 51311
> 
> 
> 
> summer 2016


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2016)

just look at that glow


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> just look at that glow
> 
> View attachment 51396



Do you love it??


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)

I will wear it tomorrow and report back


----------



## boschicka (Jan 16, 2016)

Ordered the monkey highlighter. Hope it's as pretty as my Belladonna highlighter, but it does look like it might be more subtle from the photos I've seen.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)

is it even available in the usa?

just a heads up for the new foundation - it is much lighter once blended and nicely applied then it appears right out of the bottle


----------



## boschicka (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> is it even available in the usa?
> 
> just a heads up for the new foundation - it is much lighter once blended and nicely applied then it appears right out of the bottle



Bought it from the Armani site & saw it listed on Saks' site too.
Is the foundation as glowy as it looks? So pretty in the bottle.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)

yes it is very glowy 
will post more photos in couple of days I wanna wear it a little bit


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)

saw the monkey powder it's 88$ 
do you have any links to swatches?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> saw the monkey powder it's 88$
> do you have any links to swatches?



Sara had it on IG https://www.instagram.com/p/_xIuvfJ5rC/


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> just look at that glow
> 
> View attachment 51396


omg it looks so nice!!! Which shade did you pick ? Sorry if this is answered already but I am so eager on how it performs !!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)

i picked 02

look at my post above i left a link to some korean blog she also got 02 and the color looks realistic in her photos


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> just look at that glow
> 
> View attachment 51396


Yayy!!I picked it up today too along with the new primer!! So excited! I loved how it looked on the skin when the SA tried it on!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2016)

how do you like the primer? did you see they also have shade 0 that is completely white for brightening?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2016)

Took pics for Katred. I can't remember if you stopped at a counter yet.
the swatch for the tube shown is at the very top. That was the darkest plum.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!I picked it up today too along with the new primer!! So excited! I loved how it looked on the skin when the SA tried it on!


 Can't wait to hear your thoughts on them, especially the primer.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> how do you like the primer? did you see they also have shade 0 that is completely white for brightening?


Yes they had a completely white shade! She said it could be used on its on as a brightner or mixed with shades to modify the color (like make it lighter etc).. The primer doesnt have that slippery silicony texture like in the ysl one. i used it for the first time today and so far I quite like it! It goes on easily without any whitish cast and a little goes a long way too.!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on them, especially the primer.


I am not sure yet because i used it for the first time today but so far I like it and i think you would be needing it too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't know how to take out these extra thumbnails. Sorry.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2016)

View attachment 51474
View attachment 51475

	

		
			
		

		
	
  The first 2 plum lipstick swatches leaned a bit more dusty than it appears here.  The first one leaned more red than the second.

The lipstick are in stock but I preordered for triple points and a GWP on Thursday so I'll pick up my stuff this week.

I chose:
-maestro primer
-Maestro Glow foundation
-Bamboo (Brown 200) lipstick
-Amber (Coral 301) lipstick
-Sand (Beige 101) lipstick

I didn't get a swatch of Sand (Beige 101) as I just tried it on on a whim.  2 women asked me which lipstick I was wearing while I was checking out and ran over to try it themselves.  I'm surprised since it was a nude and they were not in my shade range.  I also swatched Flamboyant Red 404 to consider for later but it looks really good.  I may cave on that one too.

I did not notice that Monkey highlighter so I don't know if they have it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> I am not sure yet because i used it for the first time today but so far I like it and i think you would be needing it too!



Hehehe


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2016)

I wore the foundation today. It;s very nice and lightweight. kind of similar to mac waterweight. it is very glowy and i had to set it with a bit of powder. nice staying power, it started fading about 8 hours after i applied it. coverage is light but i achieved medium with flat dense brush (like the chanel, dior, shiseido and mac 196). didn't emphasize pores . less coverage than ysl te or luminous silk for example


----------



## katred (Jan 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Took pics for Katred. I can't remember if you stopped at a counter yet.
> the swatch for the tube shown is at the very top. That was the darkest plum.





Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 51467
> View attachment 51468
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!! 

These weren't available at either of my counters last time I checked, so here's hoping they show up soon. I'm curious to see how the colours compare to the range they have/ had available.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 21, 2016)

Picked up my order today.  The GWP was pretty good.  They gave me a full size lipstick.  I think it is a tester though (unused) because it has the colored label on the tube.  I so wish they would do all the lipsticks like this.  It is such a problem looking for a lipstick in the morning.  Although they are making the numbers bigger, I still can't remember which number goes with which color.  The GWP was Rouge D'Armani Sheer Pink 501.  I don't think I have that one.  I hope it looks okay on me.  I also got a luminous silk foundation sample 5.5 (not my shade), eyes to kill mascara sample, si sample, fluid sheer #7 sample (It looks pink. I hope I like this one) all in a mesh bag.

I just tried the Sand Beige 101 lipstick on and it is a bit sheer.  It is probably what makes it easier for me to wear.  I didn't find the other shades sheer in the store but I will try them on probably tomorrow.  I'm also going to try the primer and Maestro Glow foundation tomorrow.  I hope all goes well.  The shade I got looked okay in the store but it still kind of worries me that they don't have the same amount of colors as the regular Maestro foundation.

I see the new colors listed on the Bloomies site but they are calling it Rouge d'Armani Satin lipstick.  Is this a new formulation or the same thing?  Have they all been called Satin lipsticks?  I still don't have a good handle on the lipstick formulas.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2016)

Did anyone end up with the Year of the Monkey highlighter?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 22, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Did anyone end up with the Year of the Monkey highlighter?



Yes, got it yesterday.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2016)

how do you like it?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 22, 2016)

It's very finely milled with micro glitter that easily disappears with more than 1 brush stroke. I like it as a finishing powder, not a highlighter. I think most people can safely skip it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, got it yesterday.





Monsy said:


> how do you like it?





boschicka said:


> It's very finely milled with micro glitter that easily disappears with more than 1 brush stroke. I like it as a finishing powder, not a highlighter. I think most people can safely skip it.



Sweet relief lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2016)

money saved thankfully


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It's very finely milled with micro glitter that easily disappears with more than 1 brush stroke. I like it as a finishing powder, not a highlighter. I think most people can safely skip it.



Good to know! Thank you! I will be skipping it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 23, 2016)

I got a sample of the Maestro Glow foundation today from Nordstrom. I really like it a lot so far!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2016)

I just couldn't handle seeing a monkey sitting in my face powder


----------



## Antigone (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi,

Is the Lasting Silk compact powder good? I need a powder foundation for these hot Australian summer days!


----------



## Shars (Jan 25, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just couldn't handle seeing a monkey sitting in my face powder


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just couldn't handle seeing a monkey sitting in my face powder


I picked it up and the powder really is meh! i did not like it at all


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> I picked it up and the powder really is meh! i did not like it at all



You, too, huh? Any pics  ( I was resisting asking,  whyyyyyyy lol)


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> You, too, huh? Any pics  ( I was resisting asking,  whyyyyyyy lol)



I don't think it CAN be photographed b/c it's nothing.  It turns into nothing.  I use it as a finishing powder, which is fine for my skin, but I doubt it will work for darker tones in that capacity.  And who needs an $88 finishing powder?!?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't think it CAN be photographed b/c it's nothing.  It turns into *nothing*.  I use it as a finishing powder, which is fine for my skin, but I doubt it will work for darker tones in that capacity.  And who needs an $88 finishing powder?!?



Lol 

.....


----------



## Monsy (Feb 6, 2016)

Giorgio Armani Beauty is introducing its first complete skincare line that works to improve skin quality and enhances makeup glow so it lasts all day long. It's called Armani Prima and it includes a trio of products: Glow-On Moisturizing Balm, Day Long Skin Perfector/Trouble Zones, and Eye & Lip Contour Perfector. The goal of these products is "no more makeup touch-ups". These products are designed to keep a radiant glow throughout the entire day.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Giorgio Armani Beauty is introducing its first complete skincare line that works to improve skin quality and enhances makeup glow so it lasts all day long. It's called Armani Prima and it includes a trio of products: Glow-On Moisturizing Balm, Day Long Skin Perfector/Trouble Zones, and Eye & Lip Contour Perfector. The goal of these products is "no more makeup touch-ups". These products are designed to keep a radiant glow throughout the entire day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52047




These sound great, finally combining skin care and primers. One less step that hopefully really works!


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 8, 2016)

New Armani for Spring


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 52072
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That blush at the top of the compact is sooo pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 8, 2016)

Sabrina at TBLB reviewed the CNY monkey highlighter


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Giorgio Armani Beauty is introducing its first complete skincare line that works to improve skin quality and enhances makeup glow so it lasts all day long. It's called Armani Prima and it includes a trio of products: Glow-On Moisturizing Balm, Day Long Skin Perfector/Trouble Zones, and Eye & Lip Contour Perfector. The goal of these products is "no more makeup touch-ups". These products are designed to keep a radiant glow throughout the entire day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52047



It sounds promising!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2016)

I got the Armani 400 lip maestro sample from Sephora AHAHAHA it was soooo tiny! I do love it. They could have done a bigger sample - cheap!


----------



## katred (Feb 8, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 52072
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I had my way, I'd collect all these runway palettes, but at $200 a pop in Canada for the and quality they have in palettes that are half the price, I just can't justify it. This looks like a beautiful collection. 



elegant-one said:


> I got the Armani 400 lip maestro sample from Sephora AHAHAHA it was soooo tiny! I do love it. They could have done a bigger sample - cheap!



Lol. The girls at my counter gave me a few of the tiny samples, so it's almost like I have a full one now.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2016)

katred said:


> If I had my way, I'd collect all these runway palettes, but at $200 a pop in Canada for the and quality they have in palettes that are half the price, I just can't justify it. This looks like a beautiful collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. The girls at my counter gave me a few of the tiny samples, so it's almost like I have a full one now.



 It didn't look THAT small in the pic on Sephora lol! Lucky you!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 17, 2016)

new brow pencil?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, I saw that everywhere online. Wonder if its any good.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> new brow pencil?
> 
> View attachment 52318


yes! It was at the counter this weekend and I thought of swatching it! Totally forgot abt it later !! Will try to get some swatches next time I am there!!
armani is also coming with a new concealer primer and matte eye tints !!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 17, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I saw that everywhere online. Wonder if its any good.




me too!

please vee or anyone else if you get to the counter swatch them I am very curious


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yes! It was at the counter this weekend and I thought of swatching it! Totally forgot abt it later !! Will try to get some swatches next time I am there!!
> armani is also coming with a new concealer primer and matte eye tints !!



Oooohhh... matte eye tints!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yes! It was at the counter this weekend and I thought of swatching it! Totally forgot abt it later !! Will try to get some swatches next time I am there!!
> armani is also coming with a new concealer primer and *matte* eye tints !!





Shars said:


> Oooohhh... *matte* eye tints!



Whaaaaat
Lol


----------



## katred (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm definitely down for matte eye tints.


----------



## ashievic (Feb 18, 2016)

I like the Dior brow pencil the mechanical pencil one. I too collected the LE palettes. But rarely use them. Love the product, and the packaging is fun. I am sure I will get the new summer one, just because....


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been thinking of buying Sun Fabric powder bronzer #100 to suit my winter skin. I have fair pink skin (I wear Chanel in B10 and B20, Shiseido I20, Sisley in Vanilla and Porcelain) and I'm a bit concerned if #100 might pull a bit orange on me.

i have a couple of Guerlain bronzers but the ones for blondes look more like a peachy pink blush on me.  This time I'd like a bronzer that would give more of a tanned appearance but would still look natural.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2016)

100 is perfect for light skin. it has nothing orange in it


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> 100 is perfect for light skin. it has nothing orange in it




Thank you.  That's very helpful.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 29, 2016)

View attachment 52602


----------



## katred (Mar 1, 2016)

Interesting... Those look like mini maestros.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2016)

I wish someone knew russian to translate


----------



## RedVelvetX (Mar 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I wish someone knew russian to translate



All i can make out is, "lacquers for the nails? No, its for the lips."


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)

that's the only thing I understood too lol


----------



## RuLaRu (Mar 5, 2016)

I recently bought the new japan made Armani blush brush from the new collection...its cost me £70 i think and its truly one of the worst quality brushes i have ever bought. it sheds constantly and its quite rough and badly cut, its nothing compared to my Suqqu, Tom Ford or Hakuhodo brushes and honestly its even worse than their original brushes in terms of build quality  

Anyone else tried them ?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2016)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/giorgio-armani-sepia/

blah no palette swatches


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> yes! It was at the counter this weekend and I thought of swatching it! Totally forgot abt it later !! Will try to get some swatches next time I am there!!
> armani is also coming with a new concealer primer and matte eye tints !!


yeah I came in to ask about these.  The MUA told me they should be coming soon.  Anyone see them?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm very interested in the matte eye tints too. Hope they have a nice range of colors.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm seeing a summer collection bronzer and blush 100 on some websites.  But I don't know if these are new shades. Any info?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2016)

you mean the sepia palette?

cheek fabric 100 might be new i do not remember seeing it before


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2016)

where did you see 100 blush?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2016)

Nordies has the Sepia palette. I have it in my cart lol but I was so unsure about what it's all about. I didn't look for the blush but I will now.

Nope, I don't see a new blush - 100.


----------



## Haviggi (Apr 9, 2016)

View attachment 53463

New shades lip maestros! Some seem shimmery some not ! I prefer the matte formula better though !


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2016)

Monsy said:


> you mean the sepia palette?
> 
> cheek fabric 100 might be new i do not remember seeing it before





Monsy said:


> where did you see 100 blush?



No not the Sepia palette.  It said pre-order bronzer but no number was given and the Cheek Fabric 100 was pre-order too.

Here for the cheek fabric 100
http://www.barneys.com/armani-cheek-fabric---100-504602476.html#start=9

Edit -seen on Saks too but no number given

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=lfXeoGl

Bronzer on Saks with no number given - may be an old shade

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Giorgio+Armani&N=306418163&bmUID=lfXeoGk


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2016)

New mascara? ?

View attachment 53506


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> New mascara? ?
> 
> View attachment 53506



I'd normally be interested, but that packaging looks like it was assembled from spare parts


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2016)

I just bought the new Cheek blush 100. Nordies has it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 15, 2016)

photos please when you get it!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 15, 2016)

Sure thing! I'm hoping it is a beautiful natural flush shade.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 15, 2016)

me too!
i love armani blushes


----------



## katred (Apr 17, 2016)

Review and swatches of the Sepia Palette:
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2016/04/giorgio-armani-beauty-sepia.html?m=1


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2016)

one big MEH


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2016)

Armani 100 blush. It's a very pretty slightly warm on the pale rose side nude. It's so natural & beautiful on. I had a hard time photographing it for some reason. In the finger swatches, Mac Cosmic Force on the left, Armani 100 on the right.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2016)

Of course i need it 
It's gorgeous


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Of course i need it
> It's gorgeous



Hunny  YES!!! It's SO much prettier in person & on. I got the AmorePacific cushion foundation today & I LOVE it. I'm wearing 100 over it. Such a beautiful natural healthy look.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2016)

I will order it for sure. Thanks for the pics


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2016)

I bought the new Sepia lip sheer 203 - the lightest shade. It's a beautiful nude. The texture is lovely.


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2016)

Does anyone have any Armani eyeshadow palettes esp. with blues?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 13, 2016)

I checked out the new bronzer and blush.  Neither work for me.  Way too light.  The new Rouge Armani didn't look like anything on me either.  They did not have all 3 colors out though.  I did end up picking up the Runway gray eye tint.  No shimmer to this one.  It's matte.  The MA said more matte eye tints were coming.  I think we heard this news though.  I did skip the Runway palette again.  I think I love the idea of them but just haven't been able to bite the bullet yet.


----------



## Haviggi (May 13, 2016)

View attachment 54166

	

		
			
		

		
	
 The new matte eye tints!!!
http://chicprofile.com/giorgio-arma...e-tint-smoky-neutrals-summer-2016#more-106340


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2016)

Armani ETK palette no.5


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Armani ETK palette no.5
> 
> View attachment 54409



That swatches beautifully!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That swatches beautifully!!!



I saw these swatches and had to try it lol

https://joeychong.com/2012/12/27/giorgio-armani-eyes-to-kill-4-color-eyeshadow-palette-part-2/


----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2016)

Friends and family should be soon, right?


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Friends and family should be soon, right?



Just got a card in the mail for YSL, so yes. June 1st


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Just got a card in the mail for YSL, so yes. June 1st


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2016)

i am surprised their ff didn't start at the same time as ysl? usually it is


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2016)

Swatches of the new Maestro lip shades:

https://instagram.com/p/BGIyR8DyDit/
https://instagram.com/p/BGGZgcsAkai/
https://instagram.com/p/BD5Y04rCwyc/


----------



## boschicka (Jun 6, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i am surprised their ff didn't start at the same time as ysl? usually it is



Agreed, very strange.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 9, 2016)

sale starts on the 15th


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

I like the new lip maestros.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 9, 2016)

Monsy said:


> sale starts on the 15th



Is this the first time YSL and GA haven't overlapped their sales? What are you planning to get?


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *I like the new lip maestros.*





boschicka said:


> Is this the first time YSL and GA haven't overlapped their sales? *What are you planning to get?*



*Me too! This will be my first foray into GA...407 Drama Red and 401 Tibetan Orange are two colors I know I cannot go wrong with. *


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 10, 2016)

Monsy said:


> sale starts on the 15th



Good timing - I'm almost out of foundation.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 14, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Good timing - I'm almost out of foundation.



*Which foundation do you use? Why do you like it? *


----------



## Monsy (Jun 14, 2016)

View attachment 54792


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 14, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 54791


*
Ooooh! Lip Magnet! *


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2016)

Used the Mediterranea palette with the blue YSL mascara vinyl couture last week.
Not too impressed by the wear


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 15, 2016)

*Private Sale 20% Off - Code is ARMANI20 

p.s. I took the plunge and ordered 2 Lip Maestro! Drama Red (#407) & Tibetan Orange (#401). Got free shipping and 2 samples, a mini Lip Maestro (The Red #400) & **Eyes to Kill Classico Mascara. 

Sigh...I am officially becoming a high end kinda girl. Thus far I am finding the few products I have purchased are so many levels above those at the drug store and mid-level (MAC, UD) price point. I may be buying less, but I know I will use these products. There is something "special" about them too.*


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 15, 2016)

I ordered too. The Prima eye and lip perfector that BeautyProfessor keeps raving about. And the #100 blush. Don't forget to use Ebates 4% or MrRebates 5%.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 22, 2016)

*Saturday Date Night ~ Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro in Drama Red
Indoor natural light & in the little car after dinner (fully re-applied)
*


*Swatches of 407 Drama Red and 401 Tibetan Orange 

Over all impressions ~ 
Lovely colors. Emollient, super creamy formula that never truly sets. It does matte down after application but never sets/dries like many of the liquid lip formulas. Not drying at all and I like how that feels. I could liken it to the NARS Lip Cover. ZERO staying power!  My lips were completely "eaten" off after our sake & sushi dinner. I did use a liner so reapplication was quick and easy. I love the oval shaped tube and packaging! I am glad I got these on sale as paying full price based on the performance would have been really disappointing.*


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54905
> View attachment 54906
> 
> *Saturday Date Night ~ Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro in Drama Red
> ...



Ooh la la


----------



## Salberg7 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Question on Eye Tints - need input on Color*

Hi I am new here - can someone please let me know which of the Armani Eye Tints are violet/purple in color? I am specifically looking at #7 Shadow but have read reviews that this color is more silver than violet. Does anyone have Sunset? I think that is violet/purple as well but have read that it applies patchy and not as well as the first release. I much prefer the Armani Eye Tint formula to LM Caviar Sticks but am looking for the color closest to Laura Mercier Amethyst Caviar Stick but slightly darker than Amethyst. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 23, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh la la


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 23, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54928






....


----------



## TraceyMc (Jun 23, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> View attachment 54166
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone have swatches of these eye tint colours yet ?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 23, 2016)

Salberg7 said:


> Hi I am new here - can someone please let me know which of the Armani Eye Tints are violet/purple in color? I am specifically looking at #7 Shadow but have read reviews that this color is more silver than violet. Does anyone have Sunset? I think that is violet/purple as well but have read that it applies patchy and not as well as the first release. I much prefer the Armani Eye Tint formula to LM Caviar Sticks but am looking for the color closest to Laura Mercier Amethyst Caviar Stick but slightly darker than Amethyst. Thanks in advance.



Do you have a counter nearby to make the comparison? I wasn't crazy about the colors I ordered online. They are great quality and nice colors but not easy for me to wear.  #7 definitely has purple in it but it has so much shimmer that it looks shiny and silvery at some angles, if that makes sense. I don't have the LM caviar stick to compare. I tried to take a picture with my phone but the color is off, it's more purple IRL.


----------



## Salberg7 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes I went to Nordstrom but they didn't have a #7 tester, so I spoke with the SA and she said if it was too silver I could return it, thus I bought #7 and will use it today. I am glad you said it was more purple! Also picked up the Silk E/L pencil in #12 as I have read good reviews and wanted a black/brown. Chanel Stylo's tug too much - I tried Chanel Expresso but had to return it for that reason. Thank you.


----------



## Salberg7 (Jun 27, 2016)

Re: the Summer Smokey Nude Eye Tints - I have been searching for swatches of these forever with no luck. That post you cited and some backstage Armani show Instagram link was the only sites I have seen them. The link says on counters in June 2016 but they are not in the US - maybe Euro exclusive? They look interesting.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 29, 2016)

[h=1]Eccentrico Mascara is up on nordies[/h]


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2016)

Salberg7 said:


> Re: the Summer Smokey Nude Eye Tints - I have been searching for swatches of these forever with no luck. That post you cited and some backstage Armani show Instagram link was the only sites I have seen them. The link says on counters in June 2016 but they are not in the US - maybe Euro exclusive? They look interesting.



Bloomies @ 59th street had on their Instagram that they have them in stock now.


----------



## peanut (Jun 30, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bloomies @ 59th street had on their Instagram that they have them in stock now.



I saw them online on Nordstrom and Sephora. I've been so excited for these!! Couldn't find swatches either but ended up ordering 21, 22, and 23. I rationalized it by telling myself I need all of them because of my advanced age. lol!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2016)

peanut said:


> I saw them online on Nordstrom and Sephora. I've been so excited for these!! Couldn't find swatches either but ended up ordering 21, 22, and 23. I rationalized it by telling myself I need all of them because of my advanced age. lol!



Really?  I'll go check out the pics.  I didn't worry about jumping on these right away as I still have yet to wear the gray one I got.  Grays just aren't my go to.  I will soon though. You may have a time finding swatches. There usually isn't much on Armani.  I'll search Instagram and let you know if I see any.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2016)

Not swatches but this was all I could find pic wise.  I found one where the someone was wearing the colors but she added a shimmer shade to the look so . . .  she does list the name of the color on the lower lash line.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHKMjrnhXS-/?tagged=eyetint
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGz00xvQ9W4/?tagged=eyetint
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGeLGtsoItr/?tagged=eyetint


----------



## peanut (Jun 30, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Not swatches but this was all I could find pic wise.  I found one where the someone was wearing the colors but she added a shimmer shade to the look so . . .  she does list the name of the color on the lower lash line.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHKMjrnhXS-/?tagged=eyetint
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGz00xvQ9W4/?tagged=eyetint
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGeLGtsoItr/?tagged=eyetint



Thank you so much for finding these!! These links are so helpful! I have a far better idea of what they look like. I can see now that I should have ordered Leather Smoke #20. OK, so maybe I'll just put it in my cart and ponder it awhile...


----------



## peanut (Jul 1, 2016)

And here's another from Instagram this morning:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHUCX9xB69U/?taken-by=pixiwoos

So excited to try these!! I can use shimmer on the lower lid but above the crease I'll take a good matte!

Icecaramellatte, so is the gray one from the s/s runway collection a matte?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2016)

Took some pics today. I couldn't get all the #




Third from left is # 21 and the bottom one is # 22


----------



## boschicka (Jul 1, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Took some pics today. I couldn't get all the #
> View attachment 55155
> 
> View attachment 55156
> ...



22 all the way!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 54792



does this look like new crema nuda product??


----------



## peanut (Jul 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> does this look like new crema nuda product??





Icecaramellatte said:


> Took some pics today. I couldn't get all the #
> View attachment 55155
> 
> View attachment 55156
> ...



Swatches!! Thank you so much for posting these! These are the only swatches I've seen so far. Now I want the lightest shade as well to use as a base. I'm a little hesitant about the greenish shade but it could look wonderful paired with another color.


----------



## peanut (Jul 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> does this look like new crema nuda product??



Nice find! I wonder if it will be the same product as in the jar or a slightly different version. Love the whole idea of a bottle instead of a jar (and maybe a lower price, but one can only dream).


----------



## Salberg7 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you very, very much for those swatches! I have been scouting them since I first read about the smokey nudes months ago. 
Now to find them in the DC/NOVA area. The plum shade looks awesome. Heck, the 2nd & 5th color too! Wondering why Sephora doesn't have them yet...maybe for Fall. 
Really appreciate those swatches. I am in love with their Eye Tints. Thought I was enamoured with Armank ETK little pots when they were released but the Eye Tints are the bomb!


----------



## Salberg7 (Jul 3, 2016)

OMG they are on the Sephora website! I am doomed! Don't know how I missed them!
Now I will be on the alert for an awesome VIB offer and nab one then. 
Yay! So glad I checked here! 
Does anyone know if they are LE? They are perfect autumn/winter colors. 
Can't thank you enough for those swatches. Haven't found any on the net. One looks like a smokey khaki, which is lovely. I am NC25 and looks like all of these are warm. 
BTW to piggyback on my first post, I did purchase #7 & it is more purple than silver, and am very happy with it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 3, 2016)

Salberg7 said:


> Yes I went to Nordstrom but they didn't have a #7 tester, so I spoke with the SA and she said if it was too silver I could return it, thus I bought #7 and will use it today. I am glad you said it was more purple! Also picked up the Silk E/L pencil in #12 as I have read good reviews and wanted a black/brown. Chanel Stylo's tug too much - I tried Chanel Expresso but had to return it for that reason. Thank you.



I have only one E/L from Armani and it applies nicely, no tugging.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 3, 2016)

Salberg7 said:


> OMG they are on the Sephora website! I am doomed! Don't know how I missed them!
> Now I will be on the alert for an awesome VIB offer and nab one then.
> Yay! So glad I checked here!
> Does anyone know if they are LE? They are perfect autumn/winter colors.
> ...



Glad you like the eye tint! I think I'm going to try one these matte ones too. Maybe if I combine it with one of the shimmery ones I have it could work.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2016)

peanut said:


> Nice find! I wonder if it will be the same product as in the jar or a slightly different version. Love the whole idea of a bottle instead of a jar (and maybe a lower price, but one can only dream).



I agree


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Took some pics today. I couldn't get all the #
> View attachment 55155
> 
> View attachment 55156
> ...



Ok, my attention is piqued by the one on the far right...
Thanks!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2016)

temptalia has swatches of these tints in her gallery


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2016)

OMG. I want all those eye tints. I'm doomed.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 3, 2016)

Ugh, T's swatches look good, too...


----------



## Salberg7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes those new eye tints are beautiful. I only saw one swatch of "Nude Smoke" on Temptalia so far but will go into Nordie's this week and see if they have them. So far, the swatches here from Bloomie's that were graciously provided by a poster are the only ones I have seen. I think the eye tints are the most unique formula I have ever used. I don't have any problems applying them although there was a slight learning curve in the beginning. They stay true to color all day. I am hoping they are Permanent as I am saving up now for the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale! Happy 4th of July to everyone here from the US!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2016/07/the-giorgio-armani-smoky-matte-eye.html


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 14, 2016)

I like them all except for nude smoke


----------



## Salberg7 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hmm don't know about the matte eye tints now. Been swatching them every time I visit Nordstrom and some look muddy on me. Saw the Chanel Fall m/u and dropped the Armani lemming for now, lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 29, 2016)

*Alright...so for me the Lip Maestro formula was a fail...I was so bummed because I loved the packaging. But who are we kidding, if the formula sucks, packaging be damned. I am a once bitten, twice shy kinda girl, but this Lip Magnet might be the fix...supposedly a long wearing matte liquid lipstick in 18 shades. Hmmmm. Fall 2016*


(image from Chic Profile)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 1, 2016)

I like the look of those especially the fushia.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> Alright...so for me *the Lip Maestro formula was a fail*...I was so bummed because I loved the packaging. But who are we kidding, if the formula sucks, packaging be damned. I am a once bitten, twice shy kinda girl, but this Lip Magnet might be the fix...supposedly a long wearing matte liquid lipstick in 18 shades. Hmmmm. Fall 2016
> View attachment 55638
> 
> (image from Chic Profile)



Does that formula claim to be long-wearing or a stain?  Pretty sure I have one floating around my collection somewhere and now I'm scared to try it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 1, 2016)

Well the packaging is cute.  I'll check it out.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> *Does that formula claim to be long-wearing or a stain?*  Pretty sure I have one floating around my collection somewhere and now I'm scared to try it.


*
It is a matte liquid gloss...it does claim to stain, but had no staying power at all! Not even sure it stained. I would liken it to the NARS Lip Cover (which is more of a liquid lipstick) yet the NARS has better staying power for sure.*


----------



## boschicka (Aug 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> It is a matte liquid gloss...it does claim to stain, but had no staying power at all! Not even sure it stained. I would liken it to the NARS Lip Cover (which is more of a liquid lipstick) yet the NARS has better staying power for sure.*



Thanks for the info.  I'll test it out at home first to see how it wears off, etc!


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 2, 2016)

For me Lip Maestros is one of the best formulas out there ! I have 4 shades and they are really long wearing.Recently I added Drama Glow and Drama Berry in My collection  and I could see them on my lips even after a meal and coffee! Sometimes formulas have different results in every person so maybe this is the case with those !!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 2, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> For me Lip Maestros is one of the best formulas out there ! I have 4 shades and they are really long wearing.Recently I added Drama Glow and Drama Berry in My collection  and I could see them on my lips even after a meal and coffee! _*Sometimes formulas have different results in every person*_ so maybe this is the case with those !!


*
So very true! *


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 3, 2016)

I swatched the matte eye tints and loved 19-22.  As they dried down, I liked the lighter shades as well.  I think I'll put these on my Sephora sale list.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I swatched the matte eye tints and loved 19-22.  As they dried down, I liked the lighter shades as well.  I think I'll put these on my Sephora sale list.



Good to know - great idea...


----------



## Monsy (Aug 10, 2016)

15% off with code VALENTINE, ends 8/16.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 10, 2016)

I finally wore the gray matte eye tint from the runway collection.  Spring runway I think.  It was quite nice.  I paired it with the Guerlain aqua gold creme shadow from last summer I think. I need to try the new matte one I bought but I've misplaced it.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 16, 2016)

[h=1]the Nourishing Glow Enhancer Oil in Gel & the Smart Moisture Serum.[/h]
Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Aug 17, 2016)

Giorgio Armani Him / Her Lip Care Fall 2016 Swatches – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## beautycool (Aug 18, 2016)

The link says avaible to buy now gone to website you cannot buy online unfortunately have to go into store  
that lip care does look nice thanks for the info Monsey


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 21, 2016)

I spoke to my SA about the lip magnets and was told that they are a hybrid between the maestros and the sheer liquid lipsticks/glosses. So they are the maestros without the dryness but more pigmented than the sheerer ones in the black tube.  The counter is getting them next month in time for Neiman's fall beauty event.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I spoke to my SA about the l*ip magnets and was told that they are a hybrid between the maestros and the sheer liquid lipsticks/glosses.* So they are the maestros without the dryness but more pigmented than the sheerer ones in the black tube.  The counter is getting them next month in time for Neiman's fall beauty event.



*As drawn as I am to the packaging of the Lip Magnets, I am pretty sure I am going to skip on these, "Do No Pass Go, Do Not Collect $200"  and go in for the NARS Velvet Lip Glide. The Maestro did nothing for me, so if the formula is a hybrid, I predict failure...On the other hand I love my NARS Lip Cover...and the new Lip Glides might be the solution to my hot want of the CL Loubilaque! 
*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2016)

Runway swatches Instagram

Holiday Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 8, 2016)

I bought Crema Nuda today & it makes the skin look soft-focused and glowy. And I got the fluid sheers in 2, 5, 7, & 8. 2 is a pale peachy golden shade, 5 is a really pretty soft coral, 7 is a pearly ivory, 8 is a very pale pink kind of like the nars pink illuminator.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Runway swatches Instagram
> 
> Holiday Instagram



I couldn't see the first pic.  But the second . . . wow! Looks good.  Hope to see more of the palette.  I don't like the texture of the gloss I have in that formula but I don't think all in that formula are like the one I have so we'll see.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I bought Crema Nuda today & it makes the skin look soft-focused and glowy. And I got the fluid sheers in 2, 5, 7, & 8. 2 is a pale peachy golden shade, 5 is a really pretty soft coral, 7 is a pearly ivory, 8 is a very pale pink kind of like the nars pink illuminator.




what an amazing haul elegant!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2016)

Monsy said:


> what an amazing haul elegant!!



I really love Armani beauty. There is such a love for that crema nuda tint product.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I couldn't see the first pic.  But the second . . . wow! Looks good.  Hope to see more of the palette.  I don't like the texture of the gloss I have in that formula but I don't think all in that formula are like the one I have so we'll see.



Hi
I hope this one works Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> I hope this one works Instagram



Winthrop & I bought that lipstick & we both LOVE it.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 4, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Dec 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram



Yes please!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2016)

Armani Power Fabric Foundation Spring 2017 – Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2016)

Instagram


----------



## peanut (Dec 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Instagram



Can't wait to try this! Love Armani textures on foundations and so many other products!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2016)

me too!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 22, 2016)

Wonder if this is just like the Year of the Monkey highlighter 

View attachment 57979


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Dec 22, 2016)

I was wondering that too. I have the Monkey highlighter, which is nice in the pan, but it doesn't show up on my NC15-ish skin. If the rooster one was lighter I would be interested.




awickedshape said:


> Wonder if this is just like the Year of the Monkey highlighter
> 
> View attachment 57979


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Wonder if this is just like the Year of the Monkey highlighter
> 
> View attachment 57979



Looks like it. Bleck!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 22, 2016)

SubwayDreaming said:


> I was wondering that too. I have the Monkey highlighter, which is nice in the pan, but it doesn't show up on my NC15-ish skin. If the rooster one was lighter I would be interested.





boschicka said:


> Looks like it. Bleck!



Does it look a bit more golden?
Maybe we'll see swatches soon.
I'd like a stunning Armani highlighter
What am I trying to spend money omg


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Does it look a bit more golden?
> Maybe we'll see swatches soon.
> I'd like a stunning Armani highlighter
> What am I trying to spend money omg



More golden maybe but same junk formula. I'm not bitter about the Monkey highlighter or anything.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> More golden maybe but same junk formula. I'm not bitter about the Monkey highlighter or anything.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 22, 2016)

All of the above 

If it was a rabbit, I would buy it lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 22, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> All of the above
> 
> If it was a rabbit, I would buy it lol



Lol


----------



## Monsy (Dec 23, 2016)

looks blah


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> More golden maybe but same junk formula. I'm not bitter about the Monkey highlighter or anything.



OMG, I'm dying you are so funny!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 7, 2017)

Wait, the highlighter is $88? Ha!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Beauty Professor: First Look: Giorgio Armani Power Fabric Foundation + Lancome Le Metallique Lip Color


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 9, 2017)

I love The shade range of Power Fabric ! I will try  3,5 Neutral Light Ivory when it shows up here !


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2017)

I was about to say i hate the colors 
3 in luminous silk is my perfect match although i can pull of 4 too 

this one i would probably have to mix 2 and 4. ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Beauty Professor: First Look: Giorgio Armani Power Fabric Foundation + Lancome Le Metallique Lip Color




Amazing swatches & details. I think #3 for me


----------



## peanut (Jan 11, 2017)

I got Power Fabric yesterday and tried it this morning. One pump was sufficient for my entire face. After I applied it, my face felt dry but it could have been the sunscreen I applied underneath or the powder I applied on top. To make matters worse, I applied too much of both by mistake this morning! I will say that the foundation held up all day and made my complexion look better than any other foundation I own. Tomorrow I'll try it without the sunscreen and with no powder. I have relatively normal skin that gets a bit dry in the winter. I bought shade #5, which is just a hint darker and more neutral (less pink) than #5 in LSF. I'm probably NW22/23, and this was a great match.

Edited to say that I tried it again without the sunscreen and with minimal powder on top and it felt quite comfortable. Very much enjoying this purchase!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2017)

Instagram

i want this!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2017)

peanut said:


> I got Power Fabric yesterday and tried it this morning. One pump was sufficient for my entire face. After I applied it, my face felt dry but it could have been the sunscreen I applied underneath or the powder I applied on top. To make matters worse, I applied too much of both by mistake this morning! I will say that the foundation held up all day and made my complexion look better than any other foundation I own. Tomorrow I'll try it without the sunscreen and with no powder. I have relatively normal skin that gets a bit dry in the winter. I bought shade #5, which is just a hint darker and more neutral (less pink) than #5 in LSF. I'm probably NW22/23, and this was a great match.
> 
> Edited to say that I tried it again without the sunscreen and with minimal powder on top and it felt quite comfortable. Very much enjoying this purchase!



any updates?


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> any updates?



I'm still really enjoying this! Great match and lasts all day. But I do think it would work better on normal to oily and maybe even slightly dry skin but not as well on extra dry skin. It does not match the LSF shades though; definitely darker in the case of #5. Edited to say I found a few reviews on youtube you might like:

GIORGIO ARMANI POWER FABRIC FOUNDATION|  REVIEW + DEMO | Risa Does Makeup - YouTube

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOumDdPaJx0

The NEW Giorgio Armani Power Fabric Foundation |Review & Demo | Mandy Davis MUA - YouTube

TEST IT! New Giorgio Armani Power Fabric Full Coverage Foundation - YouTube
[/URL]


----------



## Monsy (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you. I can say I am shocked how people wear foundations that much darker than their skin tone. Literally all of them. Wth. 

thank you peanut


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 27, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Instagram
> 
> i want this!!



Me too!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Thank you. I can say I am shocked how people wear foundations that much darker than their skin tone. Literally all of them. Wth.
> 
> thank you peanut



Most seem like huge fans...
I agree the shades looked dark... matching a shade is the hardest thing, so tricky


----------



## peanut (Jan 28, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Thank you. I can say I am shocked how people wear foundations that much darker than their skin tone. Literally all of them. Wth.
> 
> thank you peanut



YES!! In so many videos it's too dark and often too yellow as well. I'm so picky about making sure I get a really good match, and I wonder how they settled on those obviously wrong shades.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2017)

that blonde woman she is really fair i would say 2 would be perfect for her (7 years of matching women with their foundation shade ) but she chose shade 6.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Thank you. I can say I am shocked how people wear foundations that much darker than their skin tone. Literally all of them. Wth.
> 
> thank you peanut




 So I was thinking 3 for me...so does that mean I need 2???


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2017)

Sabrina might swatch the highlighter 

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> So I was thinking 3 for me...so does that mean I need 2???


no 2 is more yellow 3 is more pink (not darker just different undertone) 

i would be 2 or maybe 4.5 or mix of these two. so annoying


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> no 2 is more yellow 3 is more pink (not darker just different undertone)
> 
> i would be 2 or maybe 4.5 or mix of these two. so annoying




Good, because I was pretty sure about it


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 2, 2017)

Monsy said:


> no 2 is more yellow 3 is more pink (not darker just different undertone)
> 
> i would be 2 or maybe 4.5 or mix of these two. so annoying




I think our skin tone is similar and I am wondering this too. I am sort of shocked at the lighter shades--this is hard. I might get 2. Or maybe 3.5. Or maybe I'll wait two weeks and look for testers.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> I think our skin tone is similar and I am wondering this too. I am sort of shocked at the lighter shades--this is hard. I might get 2. Or maybe 3.5. Or maybe I'll wait two weeks and look for testers.


you are right we almost always wear the same shades. i was hoping for your feedback


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey there are some sheer Armani lipsticks just up on Nordies. Are they all new? They say BO


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 2, 2017)

Monsy said:


> you are right we almost always wear the same shades. i was hoping for your feedback



I was at Neiman's this morning and the testers weren't in stock yet.   I left my phone number. Given how long returns/exchanges take I'm thinking that I should wait. But it's so hard to be patient!


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Hey there are some sheer Armani lipsticks just up on Nordies. Are they all new? They say BO



I don't know--they say Nordstrom Exclusive and at least some of the shades are not on Armani's site (milano etc). Also, noticed a new Tom Ford blush shades up too (Disclosure-- also backordered)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> I don't know--they say Nordstrom Exclusive and at least some of the shades are not on Armani's site (milano etc). Also, noticed a new Tom Ford blush shades up too (Disclosure-- also backordered)



.
Yes, I thought that was odd on the TF blush unless it sold out that fast. I did a google search & it said the lipsticks are all new, but no swatches. I wondered about the Nordstrom "exclusive"


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> .
> Yes, I thought that was odd on the TF blush unless it sold out that fast. I did a google search & it said the lipsticks are all new, but no swatches. I wondered about the Nordstrom "exclusive"



It is odd, but surprisingly they sold out immediately at Holt Renfrew in Canada too (other than Sephora I think HR is the only place to buy TF online).


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2017)

Giorgio Armani Chinese New Year 2017 Illuminating Palette Review


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2017)

it looks pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> it looks pretty



I'm finding it unremarkable for that price point


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes probably it is not worth the $


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey! I tested the new foundation today & it is so lovely. 3 was the perfect match for me. I was a little scared at how light it seemed, but when I blended it out it was perfection. I swatched 3.5 for you guys & it is a bit darker & more yellow based than 3. It feels amazing on the skin.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 4, 2017)

does it feel drying?


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Hey! I tested the new foundation today & it is so lovely. 3 was the perfect match for me. I was a little scared at how light it seemed, but when I blended it out it was perfection. I swatched 3.5 for you guys & it is a bit darker & more yellow based than 3. It feels amazing on the skin.



Thank you! What is your skin type?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2017)

Monsy said:


> does it feel drying?



No it didn't seem dry to me. It really wasn't luminous either.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you! What is your skin type?



 Normal to can be dry sometimes. I am very fair with slight pink undertones.  Chanel 10 Mac NW15. I didn't try it on my face though. I wanted to wait to buy it with ebates.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Hey there are some sheer Armani lipsticks just up on Nordies. Are they all new? They say BO



i noticed some lacquers too

i am eyeing milano nude


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i noticed some lacquers too
> 
> i am eyeing milano nude



I ordered Spotlight (back ordered). Milano looks lovely.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 15, 2017)

Just ordered the Maestro angled eye brush on a whim lol

anyone have any of the Maestro brushes?


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2017)

Sunrise palette Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 16, 2017)

Must have


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Sunrise palette Instagram



wow! very nice, thanks for the link


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> wow! very nice, thanks for the link



No probs


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2017)

Swatches of the Sunrise palette Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 20, 2017)

*So pretty! *




(chicprofile)


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *So pretty! *
> View attachment 58726
> 
> View attachment 58727
> ...



How beautiful!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Mar 19, 2017)

New eye tints? Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2017)

do we know when is bronzer launching? i asked couple of people on ig who already have it and no one responded


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 19, 2017)

Monsy said:


> do we know when is bronzer launching? i asked couple of people on ig who already have it and no one responded



I've been wondering too.  I know Armani comes out with seasonal products much later than everyone else though.


----------



## peanut (Mar 20, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 22, 2017)

Beauty Professor

Bronzer swatches. Still no hard release date.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 22, 2017)

I am so annoyed by now release date... now i have to stalk every day ughhh


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Beauty Professor
> 
> Bronzer swatches. Still no hard release date.



Direct link - Beauty Professor: The Giorgio Armani Front Row Collection and a Glimpse at the Sunrise Palette


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2017)

you find EVERYTHING!  My friend thinks I stay on top of makeup releases and it's only b/c of you and  others on this board.    





awickedshape said:


> New eye tints?  Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> you find EVERYTHING!  My friend thinks I stay on top of makeup releases and it's only b/c of you and  others on this board.



Lol!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 23, 2017)

Rachel added the following to her Armani post:

"**Update as of 10PM on 3/22/17...I am told that the Sunrise Palette will be available at Giorgio Armani Beauty on 5/7/17.  I suggest checking the site frequently to see if it makes an earlier appearance ; )"


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2017)

thank you!!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Rachel added the following to her Armani post:
> "**Update as of 10PM on 3/22/17...I am told that the Sunrise Palette will be available at Giorgio Armani Beauty on 5/7/17.  I suggest checking the site frequently to see if it makes an earlier appearance ; )"


*
Like [MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION] I will be stalking this...it is just toooooo pretty to pass by! *


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2017)

it is pretty...  I think I still need to say no though.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2017)

I bet it will be very pricey


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm betting it will be too. I wonder if it will become available at other places


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2017)

I think somewhere listed it at €70 (  Ruth Griffin: A Mother's Day to remember - Independent.ie ) but this has €59

Giorgio Armani Beauty Life Is A Cruise Collection / British Beauty Blogger


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2017)

70 sounds more like it

I bet it will be 70-80$


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

Front Row Fabulous With the Giorgio Armani Front Row Collection - Makeup and Beauty Blog


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2017)

Palette Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Palette Instagram



That is SUPER beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Front Row Fabulous With the Giorgio Armani Front Row Collection - Makeup and Beauty Blog



513 is beautiful! I love her so much, but she needs to back off in the photos. Waaaaaaaaaaaay too close


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> 513 is beautiful! I love her so much, but she needs to back off in the photos. Waaaaaaaaaaaay too close



I liked 605 !



elegant-one said:


> That is SUPER beautiful!




The blues!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I liked 605 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I think 605 is really pretty too  That compact is divine.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Palette Instagram



Blurgh.  When I love the outside of a compact, I usually don't want what's inside. First world makeup problems!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I think 605 is really pretty too  That compact is divine.







boschicka said:


> Blurgh.  When I love the outside of a compact, I usually don't want what's inside. First world makeup problems!




And I dislike the outside this time lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Blurgh.  When I love the outside of a compact, I usually don't want what's inside. First world makeup problems!







awickedshape said:


> And I dislike the outside this time lol



AWS!??? Why...what's wrong with you..jk


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> AWS!??? Why...what's wrong with you..jk



Aww 
Maybe IRL pics might appeal more... though I shouldn't talk myself into anything lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 30, 2017)

Summer Collection up for pre-order at Barney's.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Aww
> Maybe IRL pics might appeal more... though *I shouldn't talk myself into anything lol*



Yeah, this is me on a daily basis!! LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah, this is me on a daily basis!! LOL


----------



## shadowaddict (May 1, 2017)

Everything looks beautiful, especially the palette case. However the colors aren't for me. I think I'm going to be able to resist.


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## katred (May 10, 2017)

One more enormous palette coming, along with the new sheer formula Rouge Ecstasy 
Instagram


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2017)

katred said:


> One more enormous palette coming, along with the new sheer formula Rouge Ecstasy
> Instagram



The lipsticks look nice.


----------



## Monsy (May 11, 2017)

I am curious about lipsticks too


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

I just bought the sunrise palette
Yay!


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I just bought the sunrise palette
> Yay!



Nice! I saw some pretty swatches of it online 
I was surprised to see it available, I honestly thought it came and went in a flash


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Nice! I saw some pretty swatches of it online
> I was surprised to see it available, I honestly thought it came and went in a flash



I almost dropped my phone when I saw it available on Sephora Canada today. So great. I'm betting that they only have a few lol.


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I almost dropped my phone when I saw it available on Sephora Canada today. So great. I'm betting that they only have a few lol.



I can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

The Life is a Cruise collection has just launched at Nordstrom. Both face palettes are up online if anyone is interested.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 17, 2017)

Wow. That is an expensive palette!!


----------



## Monsy (May 17, 2017)

I ordered it while NM had 15 cash back so at least I got 13$ back


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I ordered it while NM had 15 cash back so at least I got 13$ back
> 
> View attachment 60126



Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! Now I cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## Monsy (May 17, 2017)




----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 60132



Stunning! Incredible! Definitely a must have! Thank you!


----------



## Alysse011 (May 17, 2017)

It is so pretty @Monsy! Please let us know your thoughts after wearing it


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 17, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I ordered it while NM had 15 cash back so at least I got 13$ back
> 
> View attachment 60126



Very smart!! It is gorgeous. The temptation is real.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 18, 2017)

I saw the palette today but I didn't get to try it the way I wanted.  I did try a few of the cream wand shadows from the new collection.  I was surprised that they were matte.  They didn't look so online.  Will try the bronzer and eye palette another time.


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2017)

Life's a Cruise Instagram


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2017)

has anyone tried new loose powder? i saw it on sephora.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2017)

I saw a few of the Life's a Cruise items this weekend. The golden eye tint is stunning. I'm definitely going back for that. The bright blue eye tint looks incredible with it.


----------



## peanut (Jun 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried new loose powder? i saw it on sephora.



I bought the Universal Nude and the Pink Light. The Universal Nude was too light for me (NW20/23) so I returned it. The Pink Light is more of a highlighter than a setting powder, but it was so gorgeous I kept it. I just wouldn't use it as it was intended. I think GA had this product many years ago. Yes...just found my old pic of it on MUA:

https://img.makeupalley.com/4/3/8/4/1170659.JPG

It's really similar to this.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## peanut (Jul 4, 2017)

Rouge Deluxe: Armani Cushion Foundation

Excited for the new cushion foundation. Wonder how long before it comes to the U.S.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 4, 2017)

gorgeous packaging


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2017)

peanut said:


> Rouge Deluxe: Armani Cushion Foundation
> 
> Excited for the new cushion foundation. Wonder how long before it comes to the U.S.



Thanks! Beautiful


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 7, 2017)

peanut said:


> Rouge Deluxe: Armani Cushion Foundation
> Excited for the new cushion foundation. Wonder how long before it comes to the U.S.


*
It may be Asia exclusive like the forthcoming NARS cushion...the information is coming from an Asian blogger.*


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 10, 2017)

*Giorgio Armani Ecstasy Shine Lip Cream Fall 2017 – $38.00 - September*











(chicprofile)


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Giorgio Armani Ecstasy Shine Lip Cream Fall 2017 – $38.00 - September*
> 
> View attachment 60711
> 
> ...


Swoon


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Swoon



*Indeed!  ~ I did not like the Lip Maestro. Have not tried the Lip Magnet...but these look like the right fit! 

I'm so here for the Rrrrrreeeeddd! Mwah!*


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 11, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Indeed!  ~ I did not like the Lip Maestro. Have not tried the Lip Magnet...but these look like the right fit!
> 
> I'm so here for the Rrrrrreeeeddd! Mwah!*


Anything with "shine" and I am there! I really like Armani colors in general too. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 16, 2017)

Instagram

smile and nuda will be mine. so pretty


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2017)

these are up on armani


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> these are up on armani



These are also available on Sephora Canada.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2017)

to correct myself only some colors are available the rest is "out of stock".


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 24, 2017)

Beautiful happy colors!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 25, 2017)

Holiday 
Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2017)

Beauty Professor: Falling for Fall with New Launches from Surratt, Becca and Armani Beauty


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2017)

Armani Ecstasy Shine Lipstick Review + Swatches | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## leonah (Sep 10, 2017)

I need your help. what shade is the closest match to mac nc20-25/light plus in the luminous silk foundation from armani? I can't remember which was my match and don't have time to go to the store right now


----------



## Monsy (Sep 10, 2017)

4 maybe ? I wear 4 and I am nc20 during summer (it is too dark during winter when i drop to nc15 then i can pull of armani 3 )


----------



## leonah (Sep 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> 4 maybe ? I wear 4 and I am nc20 during summer (it is too dark during winter when i drop to nc15 then i can pull of armani 3 )


yes that might be it I think it was 4 or 5 (or something in between) but can't remember. thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2017)

Crema Nuda can't be _that_ good, right??


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Swoon


Large variety of colors for every taste of good quality with matte finish


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2017)

Mirelanavaro said:


> Large variety of colors for every taste of good quality with matte finish



what product are you talking about?


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

Monsy said:


> what product are you talking about?






Hi Monsy, Like this i mean


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried  (or even seen) the new lip magnets for Holiday 2017? I've ordered one blindly because I absolutely LOVE the formula and the colors look nice, but I cannot seem to find swatches or reviews online. I'm guessing that they are pretty new still and perhaps not on many people's radar.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Crema Nuda can't be _that_ good, right??



I have it & love it


----------



## boschicka (Nov 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Has anyone tried  (or even seen) the new lip magnets for Holiday 2017? I've ordered one blindly because I absolutely LOVE the formula and the colors look nice, but I cannot seem to find swatches or reviews online. I'm guessing that they are pretty new still and perhaps not on many people's radar.



Know nothing about them, but now I'm intrigued. And Armani has 20% off right now, so....


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 18, 2017)

How does everyone feel about the new ecstasy shine lipsticks? Should I get one/a couple? I’m eyeing 100 and 400 in particular.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I have it & love it



More than the lilah b you’ve been loving so much?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 18, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> How does everyone feel about the new ecstasy shine lipsticks? Should I get one/a couple? I’m eyeing 100 and 400 in particular.



I just got 100 from the Sephora sale. I'll swatch it and report back.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 18, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> How does everyone feel about the new ecstasy shine lipsticks? Should I get one/a couple? I’m eyeing 100 and 400 in particular.



i really want 100 and 101


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 18, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Know nothing about them, but now I'm intrigued. And Armani has 20% off right now, so....



I bought the lightest one described as hellarosa or something like that -nude rose. It already shipped so I hopefully will have it later this week. Will report back!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I have it & love it




Uh-oh lol



Alysse011 said:


> How does everyone feel about the new ecstasy shine lipsticks? Should I get one/a couple? I’m eyeing 100 and 400 in particular.



I will check for my sample card


----------



## Shars (Nov 22, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Know nothing about them, but now I'm intrigued. And Armani has 20% off right now, so....



*womp womp* The discount code doesn't apply to the Holiday lip magnets or the Mia Milano lipstick... ah well.


----------



## Shars (Nov 23, 2017)

Grabbed one of the lip magnets from NM earlier today! Hope I like it haha.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## boschicka (Nov 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62463



Noooooooo! No. No.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 26, 2017)

Top to Bottom:
Dior Promenade
Bobbi Brown Bahama Brown
Bobbi Brown Downtown Plum
Bobbi Brown Brownie
ARMANI ECSTASY SHINE IN 100


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 26, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Noooooooo! No. No.



Lol
What are you thinking?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 26, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62482
> 
> Top to Bottom:
> Dior Promenade
> ...


THANK YOU! It looks right up my alley


----------



## boschicka (Nov 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> What are you thinking?



I was traumatized by how terrible the monkey powder was.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 26, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I was traumatized by how terrible the monkey powder was.



Ohhhh gotcha


----------



## Monsy (Nov 26, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Noooooooo! No. No.


it is good for asian market. just don't release it in the usa. thanks armani


----------



## beautycool (Dec 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62482
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I like the bottom shade anyone buy it


----------



## Monsy (Jan 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62463


it is up on nordies


----------



## thejmaya (Jan 3, 2018)

I love Armani!


----------



## peanut (Jan 9, 2018)

Beauty Professor: New to the Foundation Library: Giorgio Armani Face Fabric and Cushion to Go


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2018)

I really want to try it but i am worried about it being too drying for my skin


----------



## peanut (Jan 9, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I really want to try it but i am worried about it being too drying for my skin



I used to love this stuff! I do remember that it's loaded with silicone, but I loved the way it looked and applied. Based on BP's swatches and the shade I used to wear I ordered shade 2. I'll let you know if it's drying.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2018)

thank you! i was thinking either shade 1 or 2. what is your skintone ? i am nc15/20


----------



## peanut (Jan 9, 2018)

Monsy said:


> thank you! i was thinking either shade 1 or 2. what is your skintone ? i am nc15/20



I am NW20. I'm worried it might be a little too light, but Beauty Professor chose shade 4 and she's definitely darker. We'll see... Crossing my fingers! I also bought the cushion in shade #5 , which I thought was too light upon first use. It's very forgiving though and oxidizes a bit so it's usable. Still, I might try 4.5 next. My only worry is that it will be too yellow. Matching is so hard!!!! lol!


----------



## Estereofonica (Jan 10, 2018)

I am St Moritz (Nars) and Face fabric 4. I love both. My skin is dry and Face fabric works well on me, it's very soft.


----------



## peanut (Jan 12, 2018)

Face Fabric #2  looks like it's going to work just fine for my NW20 skin. It's described as Light with Neutral undertones. Normally I would have bought Light with Cool undertones but they don't offer it. Will try it out tomorrow. I hope it's as good as I remember if not better!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2018)

keep us posted!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 16, 2018)

Meh

Instagram


----------



## peanut (Jan 22, 2018)

Just a quick note to say that I sent back the Face Fabric. The previous shade #2  was a better match for me than this neutral-toned shade #2 . It's a tad dark but I could certainly get away with it. Still, a cool tone would have probably matched me better (which strangely they offer in the Fair and Medium shades but not in the Light shades). Plus, I just love the Cushion so much more that I wasn't reaching for the Face Fabric.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2018)

Cate Blanchett for Si Passione 

Instagram

From the Armani Privé show 

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Jan 26, 2018)

Instagram

new powder? looks illuminating. CAN NOT WAIT


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Instagram
> 
> new powder? looks illuminating. CAN NOT WAIT



It looks pretty. I want to know more about it.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 8, 2018)

Got face fabric and don't like it at all. Save your money


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Got face fabric and don't like it at all. Save your money



Oh no!! Why don’t you like it? And thanks for saving me from trying it...!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 9, 2018)

0 coverage possibly slightly buildable. not easy to build you have to gradually work on it.loaded loaded with silicones, it almost feels like you are blending face primer with a bit of tint to it.  you san cee how it blurs the skin and gives illusion of smoother texture. it does enhance dryness.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 11, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh no!! Why don’t you like it? And thanks for saving me from trying it...!



The BP's photos are lovely. And she never saw a product she didn't rave about. And her reviews are not substantive for those with a different skin condition than hers. Also it's really hard to read a color against a different skin tone. Just my opinion. I trust Christina, Sabrina, and all the reviewers who say what works for them without pretending it's going to work for everyone.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Meh
> 
> Instagram



Actually I am interested in the Eye Tints in the cooler shades-- the pink, blue, and white if they don't prove too glittery. I have a few previous releases and am really happy they are going with cool toned pastels this season.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 18, 2018)

BeautyAlmanac on Instagram: “Giorgio Armani Prima Color Control Glow Moisturizer SPF 35 - the new tinted skincare and makeup hybrid that moisturizes and refreshes the…”


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone know anything about the Summer collection in the white/cream packaging? I saw some pics on Instagram awhile ago. Not sure if it's coming to N. America.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BeautyAlmanac on Instagram: “Giorgio Armani Prima Color Control Glow Moisturizer SPF 35 - the new tinted skincare and makeup hybrid that moisturizes and refreshes the…”



I so want to try that I hope it's everything.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 18, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I so want to try that I hope it's everything.



Me too! It looks promising.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 21, 2018)

It looked like there were some new colors of the cream shadow in the tube on Sephora but I can't be sure. They may have been just new to Sephora.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 23, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Anyone know anything about the Summer collection in the white/cream packaging? I saw some pics on Instagram awhile ago. Not sure if it's coming to N. America.



Like this?
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...L&spc=1891&spp=6&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2018)

Lilibet izquierdo on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK FROM [MENTION=31826]gio[/MENTION]rgioarmani ❦ Giorgio Armani spring/summer 2018 Neo Nude Collection. INVISIBLE MAKEUP , VISIBLE PERFECTION So gorgeous!…”


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Like this?
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...L&spc=1891&spp=6&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone



Thanks! It's the Neo nude collection I was referring too. Just didn't know the name.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks! It's the Neo nude collection I was referring too. Just didn't know the name.



The Spring vs Summer collection?  I don't know any names.  I can't follow anything these days.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lilibet izquierdo on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK FROM  @gio rgioarmani ❦ Giorgio Armani spring/summer 2018 Neo Nude Collection. INVISIBLE MAKEUP , VISIBLE PERFECTION So gorgeous!…”



 LOVE LOVE LOVE it all...so far


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The Spring vs Summer collection?  I don't know any names.  I can't follow anything these days.



Me too! Thank goodness it isn't just me lol


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Me too! Thank goodness it isn't just me lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey, anybody have the Retouch Concealer??? I think I would like to try it. I'm a bit confused that they did away with shade1 for fair & now it's a darker pinkish shade.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE it all...so far



It looks so nice... I love that little brush.. looks so soft...


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2018)

Neo Nude Collection | Giorgio Armani Beauty

ordered the powder! so excited


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 16, 2018)

Keep us posted! So hard to pick a shade if I don’t see it in person...


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2018)

I ordered 3 - light with a warm undertone.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 16, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Neo Nude Collection | Giorgio Armani Beauty
> 
> ordered the powder! so excited



  I wish the other products were in stock too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 16, 2018)

I finallyi triedithose cream tube eysahdows for spring/summer.   iI had wanted the copper color.  It turns out that it was more of a champagne color.  Once blended out these were very glittery and had virtually no base color so were a pass for mei

edit - I'm trying to edit but my computer has gone crazy or at least this program has.  I can't get these errors corrected for some reasoni


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 16, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I finallyi triedithose cream tube eysahdows for spring/summer.   iI had wanted the copper color.  It turns out that it was more of a champagne color.  Once blended out these were very glittery and had virtually no base color so were a pass for mei
> 
> edit - I'm trying to edit but my computer has gone crazy or at least this program has.  I can't get these errors corrected for some reasoni



I just tried to respond to you & it locked up. The site has been having issues lately.

Ugh, well that's a no go for me then on the es.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2018)

The Neo Nude Collection was just put up on Nordies a bit ago. Almost everything was sold out twice on GA.com

I got:
All three lip balms - Light Pink,  Deep Pink, & Plum
3 Watercolor Blushes - 50 - Pink, 51 - Magenta & 54 - Berry

I may get the powder tonight but I wanted to see what Monsy thought first.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2018)

jut came to tell you it's on nordies!! i want one higlighter and maybe peach blush
my powder is coming tomorrow i will keep you posted


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2018)

Monsy said:


> jut came to tell you it's on nordies!! i want one higlighter and maybe peach blush
> my powder is coming tomorrow i will keep you posted


 
 I'm tempted to get the peach too & the highlighter. I so wish we had swatches. Let me know what you think of it. Thanks


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2018)

some photos
Giorgio Armani Neo Nude Makeup Collection Summer 2018: первая информация | 1beautynews.ru


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2018)

Monsy said:


> some photos
> Giorgio Armani Neo Nude Makeup Collection Summer 2018: первая информация | 1beautynews.ru



I just got the retouch concealer in the lightest #2  & it is more on the slight whiter light side. It's not white but it's definitely lighter than Chanel 10 by a tad. Do you think 2 in the powder will be ok for me?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 17, 2018)

Probably! I ordered the highlighter in shade tan - the other one looked like a light yellow


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Probably! I ordered the highlighter in shade tan - the other one looked like a light yellow



Yep, I liked tan better.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2018)

Holy Cow! ALL the blushes are sold out crazy. And, my shade in the powder. I should have bought it before I posted eh


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2018)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 63841


It looks soft & lovely. What do you think of it?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2018)

LOVE SO MUCH
it is so soft and silky and gorgeous luminous finish

i really hope this is not LE?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2018)

Monsy said:


> LOVE SO MUCH
> it is so soft and silky and gorgeous luminous finish
> 
> i really hope this is not LE?



Awesome to hear! I wish I would have just bought it. I cannot believe it sold out already


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2018)

powder is sold out too?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2018)

Monsy said:


> powder is sold out too?



Yes, in the first 2 shades, 2 & 3.  A beauty specialist at Nordies helped me find it in a store in my shade so it's on it's way to me  Thanks! Is the shade you got perfect for your skin?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow, I was going to get 3, but I think that will be too light for me.
Thanks for sharing, [MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION]!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm a bit worried that the lightest shade, 2 may be too light. hopefully it will be perfect. I don't even wear foundation anymore so I hope it's very light weight.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 20, 2018)

had to pull some connections but got info directly from armani - stuff that is sold out will be restocked!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## KateH22 (Apr 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I'm a bit worried that the lightest shade, 2 may be too light. hopefully it will be perfect. I don't even wear foundation anymore so I hope it's very light weight.


Hi elegant-one, would you kindly be able to post a photo of the powder and the photo of the ingredients list when you get it?  Many thanks.  I hope it’ll be the right shade for you.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 23, 2018)

I got to swatch almost everything this weekend plus I got 5 out of the 6 items I ordered. The mail lost lip balm #2  which is hard to get but I found another today.
The blushes are accurately called watercolor for a reason. They are beautiful shades but are sheer. Extremely light weight & very natural looking on. They are Flushes instead of blushes lol. The Tan highlighter is a pale beautiful rose gold. Unfortunately it disappeared on my skin. The other yellow highlighter shade is a pretty light gold & really not that yellow. The lip balms are very sheer but are still a hint of color & pretty & very very lip softening.  I have not received the face powder yet but the swatch I did was a bit lighter than my skin tone but I think it will still work.


----------



## KateH22 (Apr 24, 2018)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 63841



Thank you Monsy for the swatch.  Would you say this powder would be equivalent to NC15 or darker?  

Would you please be able to post a photo of the ingredients?  Thank you.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2018)

Calling all saran wrap lips  I just got the #2  Deep Pink....it's pretty but very barely there. They do make the lips soft. I wish they didn't do the perfume smell/taste to them. I like them but think I prefer the Chanel LB lip balms much more.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Calling all saran wrap lips  I just got the #2  Deep Pink....it's pretty but very barely there. They do make the lips soft. I wish they didn't do the perfume smell/taste to them. I like them but think I prefer the Chanel LB lip balms much more.



Hey, that's me!  
Thanks for the feedback.  I ordered the Context nude balms from Bloomies the other day.  The few reviews I've seen are positive, so hopefully they will be winners.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Hey, that's me!
> Thanks for the feedback.  I ordered the Context nude balms from Bloomies the other day.  The few reviews I've seen are positive, so hopefully they will be winners.



 What are the context balms. Gonna go look lol


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2018)

KateH22 said:


> Thank you Monsy for the swatch.  Would you say this powder would be equivalent to NC15 or darker?
> 
> Would you please be able to post a photo of the ingredients?  Thank you.




yes it would be great for nc15


----------



## KateH22 (Apr 26, 2018)

Monsy said:


> yes it would be great for nc15


Thanks Monsy.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2018)

KateH22 said:


> Hi elegant-one, would you kindly be able to post a photo of the powder and the photo of the ingredients list when you get it?  Many thanks.  I hope it’ll be the right shade for you.



Here is the ingredients list. Too cloudy for powder pics. I'm not sure that it would even do any good as the powder is so light.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2018)

The powder is absolutely lovely on the skin. It's not flat. It slightly blurs & has a subtle pretty glow to it. Shade 2 is perfect for my skin.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 27, 2018)

so happy to hear

i hope they don't think to make it LE


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2018)

Monsy said:


> so happy to hear
> 
> i hope they don't think to make it LE



You were right about how lovely & glowy it is. We don't really know if it is LE or not?


----------



## KateH22 (Apr 27, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Here is the ingredients list. Too cloudy for powder pics. I'm not sure that it would even do any good as the powder is so light.
> 
> View attachment 63953


Thank you very much elegant-one.  That’s very helpful.  Happy to hear the shade is right for you.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Calling all saran wrap lips  I just got the #2  Deep Pink....it's pretty but very barely there. They do make the lips soft. I wish they didn't do the perfume smell/taste to them. I like them but think I prefer the Chanel LB lip balms much more.



I finally received these balms today.  Oddly enough, I think the Ecstasy Shine Lipsticks are more hydrating and balm-like than the dang balms.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I finally received these balms today.  Oddly enough, I think the Ecstasy Shine Lipsticks are more hydrating and balm-like than the dang balms.



That's possible lol. Did the color show up on your lips?


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> That's possible lol. Did the color show up on your lips?



No, so you know these have almost no color! I tried the lightest and middle shades. The plum one hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> No, so you know these have almost no color! I tried the lightest and middle shades. The plum one hasn't arrived yet.



Yep, & there are lots of bad reviews about that. The plum does have subtle color & it's quite pretty on.  Geesh, did no one test these before they launched them 
I was really disappointed the the pink medium had no color to it.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, & there are lots of bad reviews about that. The plum does have subtle color & it's quite pretty on.  Geesh, did no one test these before they launched them
> I was really disappointed the the pink medium had no color to it.



At least if they were the most moisturizing balms, I could forgive the lack of color, but...?
It's always shocking when a subpar product at this price point makes it to market.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> At least if they were the most moisturizing balms, I could forgive the lack of color, but...?
> It's always shocking when a subpar product at this price point makes it to market.



I agree. It's hard to understand how this happens. It could have been a great product. I loved the case.


----------



## patentg33k (May 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got to swatch almost everything this weekend plus I got 5 out of the 6 items I ordered. The mail lost lip balm #2  which is hard to get but I found another today.
> The blushes are accurately called watercolor for a reason. They are beautiful shades but are sheer. Extremely light weight & very natural looking on. They are Flushes instead of blushes lol. The Tan highlighter is a pale beautiful rose gold. Unfortunately it disappeared on my skin. The other yellow highlighter shade is a pretty light gold & really not that yellow. The lip balms are very sheer but are still a hint of color & pretty & very very lip softening.  I have not received the face powder yet but the swatch I did was a bit lighter than my skin tone but I think it will still work.



Thank you all for all the feedback and ideas on this collection. I just saw it on Insta this morning and I was all 

After reading, I realize I should skip the lip products and need the powder.

Elegant-one, did you (or anyone) swatch the contour liquid? I love the liquid bronzer, so I'm thinking that I would love the contour as well.  I'm so disappointed about the rose gold highlighter disappearing on you.  I have that problem with a LOT of highlighters so I'm guessing that will happen to me too. Maybe I should just pick up the lighter one? Or is it pretty duplicative of a lot of other liquid highlighters (I have a lot of the Fluid Sheers). What do you think?


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2018)

patentg33k said:


> Thank you all for all the feedback and ideas on this collection. I just saw it on Insta this morning and I was all
> 
> After reading, I realize I should skip the lip products and need the powder.
> 
> Elegant-one, did you (or anyone) swatch the contour liquid? I love the liquid bronzer, so I'm thinking that I would love the contour as well.  I'm so disappointed about the rose gold highlighter disappearing on you.  I have that problem with a LOT of highlighters so I'm guessing that will happen to me too. Maybe I should just pick up the lighter one? Or is it pretty duplicative of a lot of other liquid highlighters (I have a lot of the Fluid Sheers). What do you think?



 The powder is lovely on. It's not like any other powder I have. Soft blur finish with a beautiful subtle glow to it.
Yes, I did swatch the contour & at least on my arm, the shade looked nice. It's a medium regular looking shade of midtone cool brown contour...pretty typical shade but blends out nicely. The lighter highlighter is pretty, but the shade is like all the other highlighters in the pale light gold tones. The texture is lovely though.
The pink highlighter is super pretty in person! Sadly, once I blended it out, it matched my skin tone 

I love the blushes. Very sheer blendable watercolor shades. I bought 50, 51 & 54. I'll see if I can get some good pics today. The balms, eh!!! What a miss on what could have been an amazing lip product. The tube is beautiful, but the light & medium have little to no color. Shade 3 the plum, is very pretty on my lips. It's almost like a pinky plum. The lighter one did give a pretty paler lip, but not sure if it's worth the $$ for that.


----------



## Monsy (May 3, 2018)

I think powder is a true must have from this launch. I am sad to hear that about lip balms , I will skip them then. Blush I haven't tried but I do like the highlighter - is it really unique? not really.


----------



## patentg33k (May 3, 2018)

Thank you Elegant and Monsy!!!  I found these pics too (apologies if these are already posted) of the blushes. The blush in the beautyprofessor's picture is listed as #50 .


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2018)

Here is 50, 51, 54 left to right


----------



## patentg33k (May 3, 2018)

Those blush swatches are so pretty!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2018)

patentg33k said:


> Those blush swatches are so pretty!!



 They are beautiful blush shades.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 15, 2018)

Managed to snag the blush in #30  and received it today - it’s really beautiful. Soft yet bright for the warmer weather and had no issue showing up on my darker complexion as I’d feared. Looking into getting #53 next when available.


----------



## peanut (Aug 14, 2018)

This looks interesting:

@marytushik on Instagram: “Я влюблена в эту коллекцию настолько, что позволю себе еще раз опубликовать промо, благо теперь есть в очень хорошем качестве #armanibeauty…”


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2018)

peanut said:


> This looks interesting:
> 
> @marytushik on Instagram: “Я влюблена в эту коллекцию настолько, что позволю себе еще раз опубликовать промо, благо теперь есть в очень хорошем качестве #armanibeauty…”



ooh,I like a couple of those!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 18, 2018)

if those are the replacements for the eyes to kill silk shadows (that were unfortunately discontinued), i'm happy but still sad haha. forever hoping that GA will realize the errors of their ways


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 19, 2018)

LavenderPearl said:


> if those are the replacements for the eyes to kill silk shadows (that were unfortunately discontinued), i'm happy but still sad haha. forever hoping that GA will realize the errors of their ways



I didn't realize those eyes to kill were discontinued. I didn't realize quite a few things were discontinued.  They have gotten rid of quite a few things I liked. Armani has not been wowing me lately.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 20, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't realize those eyes to kill were discontinued. I didn't realize quite a few things were discontinued.  They have gotten rid of quite a few things I liked. Armani has not been wowing me lately.


it's been happening quietly -- i'm hoping they'll possibly show up at l'oreal's cco-type stores, though :/ one can dream.

here are T's swatches of these new stellar shadows: Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Stellar • Eyeshadow Review & Swatches
not sure how i feel about these. i think i'm comparing them to the original EtK, which they are clearly not meant to be from a conceptual standpoint. overall, i'm somewhat interested in eclipse. if only starburst was a true bronze, i would have been so happy! *_*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2018)

LavenderPearl said:


> it's been happening quietly -- i'm hoping they'll possibly show up at l'oreal's cco-type stores, though :/ one can dream.
> 
> here are T's swatches of these new stellar shadows: Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Stellar • Eyeshadow Review & Swatches
> not sure how i feel about these. i think i'm comparing them to the original EtK, which they are clearly not meant to be from a conceptual standpoint. overall, i'm somewhat interested in eclipse. if only starburst was a true bronze, i would have been so happy! *_*




It may be time for a trip.  The only thing is the last time I took a trip to one of those shops they didn't have any reduced prices and seemed offended that I expected to see reduced prices.  I hadn't been in the store in quite a while but I know I had bought items from them at a small reduced price before. I couldn't understand why a person wouldn't just go to the mall to purchase these items. They didn't have much old stock either.  They did have some items on sale though. They didn't have every thing discounted in the store like the Estee Lauder CCO.  But I do know I did buy Armani stuff from them before for a discounted price.  I hadn't been outlet shopping in quite a few years and I felt like their policy had changed. (Please don't confuse this with the Estee Lauder CCO - their stuff is discounted!) Edit - I went to a shopping outlet center.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2018)

Does anyone have a favourite red Armani lipstick?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2018)

@marytushik on Instagram: “Рождество Armani, первая информация [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=armanibeauty]#armanibeauty  #beautynews”[/url]


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2018)

I can;t believe no one is talking about the new quads and single pot shadows (2 is stunning)


----------



## boschicka (Oct 6, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I can;t believe no one is talking about the new quads and single pot shadows (2 is stunning)



I preferred the previous pot shadows and I'm not into cream anything these days.
The quads look nice, but I've had Armani shadows before and they were lovely but didn't wow me on the eyes for whatever reason. I'm waiting for swatches and a 20% coupon.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> @marytushik on Instagram: “Рождество Armani, первая информация #armanibeauty  #beautynews”



Are these up anywhere? I'll have to look around.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2018)

Me too


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Are these up anywhere? I'll have to look around.



I think I saw a couple items on Neiman Marcus


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2018)

I bought the Nude set of the Armani holiday triangle box. I loved it so much I bought 2. Both the gloss & lipstick are BEAUTIFUL on.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2018)

Pam on Instagram: “@armanibeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=eyestokillstellar]#eyestokillstellar  in 02 halo. So gorgeous!  #beautyjunkie #makeupjunkie #makeupaddict #makeupporn #sephora  #vibrouge…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 28, 2018)

michGBPllGBP  on Instagram: “Here's a swatch of this stunning shade!  [MENTION=31826]gio[/MENTION]rgioarmani Eyes to kill Stellar I might buy one more  Hopefully they make tons of…”


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 29, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Pam on Instagram: “@armanibeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=eyestokillstellar]#eyestokillstellar  in 02 halo. So gorgeous! ?????? #beautyjunkie #makeupjunkie #makeupaddict #makeupporn #sephora  #vibrouge…”[/url]



I like that color!! Hope it doesn’t make the eyes look crepey though....


----------



## boschicka (Nov 16, 2018)

Against my better judgment and my rule about no more cream products, I tried the ETK Stellar in 05, the pink one.  I am not a happy camper.  It says High Pigment on the jar, but that is a lie. It almost looks like an eye gloss with glitter. Or like I just have a dusting of glitter on my lid. And this glitter....oh, the glitter....on my face, on my eyeglass lenses, on my shoe.   Now, if you are fine with microglitter everywhere, it is actually pretty, but not what I was expecting or looking for. I will have to try it with glitter glue and just use it as a topper.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Against my better judgment and my rule about no more cream products, I tried the ETK Stellar in 05, the pink one.  I am not a happy camper.  It says High Pigment on the jar, but that is a lie. It almost looks like an eye gloss with glitter. Or like I just have a dusting of glitter on my lid. And this glitter....oh, the glitter....on my face, on my eyeglass lenses, on my shoe.   Now, if you are fine with microglitter everywhere, it is actually pretty, but not what I was expecting or looking for. I will have to try it with glitter glue and just use it as a topper.



I guess the high pigment should be labeled high glitter!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 16, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> I guess the high pigment should be labeled high glitter!



Can't speak for the other shades, but definitely for this one!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Against my better judgment and my rule about no more cream products, I tried the ETK Stellar in 05, the pink one.  I am not a happy camper.  It says High Pigment on the jar, but that is a lie. It almost looks like an eye gloss with glitter. Or like I just have a dusting of glitter on my lid. And this glitter....oh, the glitter....on my face, on my eyeglass lenses, on my shoe.   Now, if you are fine with microglitter everywhere, it is actually pretty, but not what I was expecting or looking for. I will have to try it with glitter glue and just use it as a topper.


Ugh! That stinks. I'm not a fan of glitter at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 19, 2018)

I just received that Nordstrom GWP bag  Oh man is that Armani Bag BEAUTIFUL!!! Its a good size, is lined in a pale pink with 2 pockets in the back & elastic gather pockets on both ends. The zipper pulls each have GA gold logo circles. Loved the products in it too. Mascara, gloss, lipstick, eyeshadow, foundation. I think it might be one of the nicest GWP for me ever.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 19, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I just received that Nordstrom GWP bag  Oh man is that Armani Bag BEAUTIFUL!!! Its a good size, is lined in a pale pink with 2 pockets in the back & elastic gather pockets on both ends. The zipper pulls each have GA gold logo circles. Loved the products in it too. Mascara, gloss, lipstick, eyeshadow, foundation. I think it might be one of the nicest GWP for me ever.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2019)

Armani Power Fabric High Cover Stretchable Concealer Review


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2019)

Monsy said:


> Armani Power Fabric High Cover Stretchable Concealer Review



It sounds so great! I love Armani, so I'll have to try it. Picking the correct shade is always an issue.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 10, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> It sounds so great! I love Armani, so I'll have to try it. Picking the correct shade is always an issue.


It always takes me forever to figure out what my Armani shade is!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 12, 2019)

I agree


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2019)

Very excited about the Lip Maestro Freeze and Lip Magnet Freeze collections. Look at all that pink! They look so pretty! Wonder how long it will take to get to the US. 

TRENDMOOD on Instagram: “That Beautiful PINK ! ???????????? #SneakPeek  ??????  @armanibeauty The #Spring2019 is bringing us a new packaging! new colors In pic: Lip Maestro Freeze…”

I ordered the new Power Fabric concealer from Selfridges. Hope I picked the right shade! I just based it off of the post on reallyree.com.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> Very excited about the Lip Maestro Freeze and Lip Magnet Freeze collections. Look at all that pink! They look so pretty! Wonder how long it will take to get to the US.
> 
> TRENDMOOD on Instagram: “That Beautiful PINK ! ������������ #SneakPeek  ������  @armanibeauty The #Spring2019 is bringing us a new packaging! new colors In pic: Lip Maestro Freeze…”
> 
> I ordered the new Power Fabric concealer from Selfridges. Hope I picked the right shade! I just based it off of the post on reallyree.com.



OMGOSH!!  BEAUTIFUL!

Let me know what you think about the concealer. Thanks


----------



## peanut (Jan 21, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> OMGOSH!!  BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Let me know what you think about the concealer. Thanks




Will do! I also noticed that Selfridges has new shades of Power Fabric, including mine (4.25).


----------



## KateH22 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has tried the new concealer yet?  If so how do you find it?  I don’t have an Armani counter nearby so have to rely on reviews and swatches online.  Thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 27, 2019)

I ordered the new concealer in 2. #1  was too white/light. I may not get it until Monday. I did swatch them in store & it looked skin-like & beautiful. We'll see.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 28, 2019)

I swatched them in store, and 2 looks like a great light yellow color. It’s the color I think I’d choose. The coverage was nice but very skinlike.

Does anyone still use Luminous Silk? That was my first foundation love and I’m wondering if I’d still love it.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 28, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> I swatched them in store, and 2 looks like a great light yellow color. It’s the color I think I’d choose. The coverage was nice but very skinlike.
> 
> Does anyone still use Luminous Silk? That was my first foundation love and I’m wondering if I’d still love it.



Yep! ...on the concealer.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 28, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Does anyone still use Luminous Silk? That was my first foundation love and I’m wondering if I’d still love it.


My daughter uses it & she loves it. It looks very natural on her skin. There isn't a shade pale enough for me.


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 1, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered the new concealer in 2. #1  was too white/light. I may not get it until Monday. I did swatch them in store & it looked skin-like & beautiful. We'll see.



Would you be able to post a swatch when you get it and let us know if it’s very yellow?  And may I ask what shades of foundations you wear?  Many thanks.


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 1, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> I swatched them in store, and 2 looks like a great light yellow color. It’s the color I think I’d choose. The coverage was nice but very skinlike.
> 
> Does anyone still use Luminous Silk? That was my first foundation love and I’m wondering if I’d still love it.


If you think 2 would suit you, could you tell me please what are some of the foundation shades that match your skin tone?  Thank you.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2019)

KateH22 said:


> Would you be able to post a swatch when you get it and let us know if it’s very yellow?  And may I ask what shades of foundations you wear?  Many thanks.


I swatched it in store & no, it is not very yellow. It's very subtle neutral with a tad yellow. I wear Chanel 10 & this looked really good on my skin tone.


----------



## powderprincess (Mar 2, 2019)

I went by the Armani counter and the SA said that shade 5 in the new concealer corresponds to shade 5 in the luminous silk.  I assume that’s how the shades are supposed to correspond to the foundation shades.  Shade 5 seemed super dark and yellow, but she pointed out that while shade 3 looks like a better skin match that a slightly darker shade is needed to cover dark circles and not give raccoon eyes.  I bought shade 5 and will try it out and report back.


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 2, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I swatched it in store & no, it is not very yellow. It's very subtle neutral with a tad yellow. I wear Chanel 10 & this looked really good on my skin tone.



Thank you so much for letting me know.  It’s very helpful.  I also wear Chanel 10 in winter and 20 in the summer.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 4, 2019)

KateH22 said:


> Would you be able to post a swatch when you get it and let us know if it’s very yellow?  And may I ask what shades of foundations you wear?  Many thanks.



Here ya go.  left bottom Chanel 10, top left is the Armani 2, right horizontal swatch is YSL.

Armani 2 is quite close to Chanel 10, but I still prefer the Chanel one. I also love the YSL. I'm not sure that I LOVE the Armani. It's ok, but seems flat on me. It is a tad yellow. Maybe 1 would be better. I still don't think I like the flat look to it. I'll see how it wears. It also is a bit more sheer coverage than the other 2 I mentioned.


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 4, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Here ya go.  left bottom Chanel 10, top left is the Armani 2, right horizontal swatch is YSL.
> 
> Armani 2 is quite close to Chanel 10, but I still prefer the Chanel one. I also love the YSL. I'm not sure that I LOVE the Armani. It's ok, but seems flat on me. It is a tad yellow. Maybe 1 would be better. I still don't think I like the flat look to it. I'll see how it wears. It also is a bit more sheer coverage than the other 2 I mentioned.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for going to the trouble of showing comparisons with Chanel and YSL.  Is YSL the All Hours concealer?  If so is it shade 01?  
It’s disappointing that the Armani one is a bit flat and sheer. Even though the shade seems great, I’m not sure now if should go for it.  Have you tried the new Touche Eclat High Cover?  Thanks again. ??????


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 4, 2019)

It wouldn't let me quote you...

Yes, the YSL is the All Hours in shade 1. I have not tried the new TE. I still love my Chanel concealer the most. It matches my skin perfectly, staying power & is not flat or dull. I like the all hours a lot too. You're very welcome!


----------



## Erena (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone tried the new Giorgio Armani Lip Color Sketcher?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2019)

That looks really interesting. I haven't seen them anywhere. Thanks


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 18, 2019)

The shape of the packaging reminds me of Sisley


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 18, 2019)

Erena said:


> Has anyone tried the new Giorgio Armani Lip Color Sketcher?



Looks like a gorgeous color!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 15, 2020)

https://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa...266.html#start=8&cgid=F1_MAKE_UP_FACE_CONCEAL


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

Due to Covid-19, our station and tools are kept to a basic minimum. Hence the stark look of my station. 

Anyways... On this particular show I am currently on, we exclusively use Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk foundations. 

I love it.

It's worth every penny.


----------

